# Due In May :)



## Powell130

So ladies, I got my HCG numbers back from yesterday, 5020 :) They rescheduled my ultrasound to Thursday. We're so excited!


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay Powell!!! Glad everything is turning out good!! Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound!


----------



## Powell130

Thank you! Me either, I wanna know exactly how far along I am because I know if I go by my LMP it's off by a little bit because I O'd kinda late. But I'll know Thursday and I can't be anymore exicted :) Have you been to the doc yet?


----------



## aknqtpie

I went last week, but I had to find a new Dr, because my old one stopped doing OB... so I was scoping her out.. haha. We did blood work and she got my medical history. My first full on appointment will be on October 4th. Hopefully will get an u/s or at least hear the heart beat on that day... I can't wait!


----------



## Powell130

OMG I'd go crazy having to wait til then lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Oh... I am!! Lol... it will go by fast though. They did the bloodwork last week, so since I haven't heard back from them, I am assuming nothing looked concerning.. But I am nervous, I think once I see/hear the heart beat... I will be much more calm!


----------



## Powell130

Yeah I think so too. I was going crazy already waiting on the 18th. But now I'm so much more excited! I'm really glad that my brother is going to be in town also (he's in the Army) so I'll be able to tell him in person :) he'll be here tomorrow with his wife and my niece.


----------



## BLeigh

Hi Ladies,

I am due on 9th May and am new to all of this forum stuff. It's lovely to see others in the same boat, I am so nervous but so unbelivably excited!! 

Hope you're all well and feeling ok.
x


----------



## Skittles32

Powell~Thats very exciting about your numbers!! 

Im seeing my doctor next tuesday so I am pretty excited about that!

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Powell130

I know I was so happy when I heard her say those numbers. My hubs could hear the excitement in my voice when I called to tell him about them and that they rescheduled my US for Thursday. 

I'm feeling good today, just REALLY tired lol


----------



## robinson380

Hi everyone can I join here? I have my first appt 9/20/2012. Did you all request bloodwork on your first appt or is that protocol at your doc? Last time I was pregnant I got no bloodwork on first appt??? Should I request it? Any suggesions appreciated.


----------



## aknqtpie

My doctor did it because it worked out. I am not sure what proper protocol is.. this is my first time! :)


----------



## AlesiaNicole

Great news Powell!


----------



## Powell130

This is the 4th time I've had my HCG levels checked. My doc wanted to see them get into the 2000s cuz then I can be monitored by US. I had a MC in June so I think they wanna make sure everything is progressing nicely, and so far it is :)

kinda jealous tho, a friend of mine found out she's pregnant the Saturday after I did and she's getting an US tonight! lol


----------



## aknqtpie

How far along is she? Seems kind of early?


----------



## Powell130

She's farther along than I am. She's 8 weeks and 4 days


----------



## aknqtpie

Oh ok, I thought she wasn't super far since she just found out! :)


----------



## robinson380

Powell130 said:


> This is the 4th time I've had my HCG levels checked. My doc wanted to see them get into the 2000s cuz then I can be monitored by US. I had a MC in June so I think they wanna make sure everything is progressing nicely, and so far it is :)
> 
> kinda jealous tho, a friend of mine found out she's pregnant the Saturday after I did and she's getting an US tonight! lol

Did they have any idea why you miscarried? I had a mc in June too but my doctor says "miscarriage is very common blah blah blah." Did you request to have your hcg checked at first??


----------



## Moorebetter

Hey glad it worked out!!!!!! How exciting !

Im 5 weeks and 5 days today and will have my first appointment this thursday 

They wont give me an u/s until Sept 27th (8 weeks)


----------



## Powell130

robinson380 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> This is the 4th time I've had my HCG levels checked. My doc wanted to see them get into the 2000s cuz then I can be monitored by US. I had a MC in June so I think they wanna make sure everything is progressing nicely, and so far it is :)
> 
> kinda jealous tho, a friend of mine found out she's pregnant the Saturday after I did and she's getting an US tonight! lol
> 
> Did they have any idea why you miscarried? I had a mc in June too but my doctor says "miscarriage is very common blah blah blah." Did you request to have your hcg checked at first??Click to expand...

They ARE very common. I could have got the tissue tested if I had saved it, but I didn't think about it at the time. I'm just gonna assume a chromosonial abnormality


----------



## Powell130

aknqtpie said:


> Oh ok, I thought she wasn't super far since she just found out! :)

She wasn't TTC so she wasn't obsessing like us ladies ;)


----------



## eggo preggo

Good evening ladies, I have my first app on the 26th, seems like ages away.
This morning got 2-3 weeks on the digi :) think I will test agin next week just for peace of mind that all is well. 

My tummy already starting to show and I'm a slim build, hope I manage to get away with not looking too pregnant until I announce :)


----------



## robinson380

I had a d&c and they did not test the tissue because m/c are so common especially with your first. In retrospect, I wish I would have insisted.


----------



## Powell130

eggo preggo said:


> Good evening ladies, I have my first app on the 26th, seems like ages away.
> This morning got 2-3 weeks on the digi :) think I will test agin next week just for peace of mind that all is well.
> 
> My tummy already starting to show and I'm a slim build, hope I manage to get away with not looking too pregnant until I announce :)

I'm slim also. 5feet tall and 95 pounds. I've been bloated, especially after eating, but no baby bump yet, are you sure that's not what it is? Have you tried laying down on your back and seeing if it flattens out? I do that all the time haha


----------



## Powell130

robinson380 said:


> I had a d&c and they did not test the tissue because m/c are so common especially with your first. In retrospect, I wish I would have insisted.

I just let it happen naturally. I didn't really worry because they ARE so common. I had a 'feeling' my next BFP would be my angel baby :)


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for setting this up Powell and congratulations on your test results - fab news! 

I don't get hcg testing, just assuming its going up! I'm going to take a digi next week to hopefully see the 3+ weeks, but I have my 6 week ultrasound in 11 days - really want to see the heartbeat!! 

Nice to have some friendly girls to chat to and who are going through the same thing as I am!


----------



## Powell130

You are welcome :) I wanted a place for us ladies from the other thread to continue chatting.

Thank you :) I can NOT wait til Thursday lol I'm SO excited, I just hope we'll be able to see/hear a heartbeat!


----------



## Hann12

You should def see it Powell - I think anytime from 6 weeks you can. I will be 6 weeks and 1 day when i go so it's going to be a closer call as to whether I get to see it. I know I'll panic if I don't though!!


----------



## Skittles32

I had a MC in April of this year...I was telling my BF just a couple of days ago now that a look back on my first pregnancy and the MC and now this pregnancy, the whole almost 6 weeks I was Pregnant before I MC it didnt feel right. Anybody else feel that way? Like when I took a test it took the whole alotted time for the positive to come up and even then it was faint. And it wasnt like I was testing early either, I tested when I was a day late. I had more cramping and pulling and just all around feeling weird.


----------



## JustFluffy

Moorebetter said:


> Hey glad it worked out!!!!!! How exciting !
> 
> Im 5 weeks and 5 days today and will have my first appointment this thursday
> 
> They wont give me an u/s until Sept 27th (8 weeks)

I am going to jump in! Glad to see your here Moorebetter!!! I last talked to you in the acupuncture thread, but then I gave up on acupuncture LOL. Welcome and congrats!!!

I don't get my first appointment and u/s until 10 weeks! October 10th, blah... Am I the only one that checks for blood each time I go to the bathroom LOL. Trying not to worry, but worried it's too good to be true and stick...


----------



## Skittles32

JustFluffy~Nope I check every time im in the bathroom :blush:


----------



## aknqtpie

I check every time... Just in case...


----------



## Powell130

I check my CP everytime lol 

Ugh I think I'm starting to get a yeast infection, oh the joys of pregnancy lol


----------



## JustFluffy

Phew, I love not being alone in my worries! I will probably do that until week 25 when the baby can technically survive outside the womb... Does the higher risk of miscarriage go down on week 12 or earlier? Anyone know?


----------



## Hann12

I check too!! 
At week 6 once you see a heartbeats rate is 9% (of the 25% that was originally the case) then by week 8 it's down to 0.5%. So if you have a heartbeat at 8 weeks then your chance of a viable pregnancy are extremely good!


----------



## JustFluffy

YAY! Thanks Hann. My OB doesn't see me until week 10 :( I guess by then I will be extra sure...


----------



## JustFluffy

I just found this too which pretty much says the same thing:

https://wiki.answers.com/Q/After_how_many_weeks_does_the_risk_of_miscarriage_decrease


----------



## Hann12

Ah marginally higher than what I thought but not by much!


----------



## carolinec1

Hey Ladies,I am going to jump into this thread. I am 5 weeks pregnant with our first! I am terrified of m/c! So glad to have others that can understand!


----------



## aknqtpie

I am nervous of having one as well. Once I see the heart beat (at 9 weeks) I will feel soooo much better!


----------



## AlesiaNicole

I'm still checking too. I don't have my first appointment until the 20th and it's just a nurse visit. The following week I have my appointment with the doctor. I hope I get an ultrasound!


----------



## eggo preggo

Powell130 said:


> eggo preggo said:
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies, I have my first app on the 26th, seems like ages away.
> This morning got 2-3 weeks on the digi :) think I will test agin next week just for peace of mind that all is well.
> 
> My tummy already starting to show and I'm a slim build, hope I manage to get away with not looking too pregnant until I announce :)
> 
> I'm slim also. 5feet tall and 95 pounds. I've been bloated, especially after eating, but no baby bump yet, are you sure that's not what it is? Have you tried laying down on your back and seeing if it flattens out? I do that all the time hahaClick to expand...

Haha yes Powell, it does disappear when I lie flat but that's cheating :flower:
I'm probably bloated but I feel huge.

Anyone have a dog? Mine is a puppy at 7 months and has gone from super hyper to being ultra gentle with me. I'm sure he senses it and knew I was pregnant before I did. . Lol, he kept putting his nose up my dress.

Also I keep waking up extra early, I'm a light sleeper so when I get up to pee can't sleep again.

From what I read you can't prevent mc so please girls let's relax and think positive happy thoughts!


----------



## Hann12

Eggo I'm with you, I worry a lot too but have to just remind myself to relax because there is nothing I can do! I hope it will all be fine! 
I'm also really bloated!


----------



## prolifer

Sneaking over from the old thread, I think I am starting to have some mild nausea and I can smell things I really do NOT wanna smell :/ It's like I suddenly have a super nose or something!


----------



## Hann12

I know what you mean about smells! I'm not getting nausea yet exactly but in general when I think of food I have zero appetite and having to force myself to eat. I feel fine when I'm eating, it's just the thought of it! Also the though of raw food, especially poultry makes me feel sick. Mean to be cooking turkey tonight but have told my DH that I can't. The thought of it seriously makes me feel like I'm going to puke. Sorry if I've just done the same to you for writing this!! 
My sicky feeling is still only coming and going late afternoon. Feel like I'm on borrowed time because I'm expecting it to hit any day! I was bang on the 5th week last time! I think it's to do with hcg levels, there is obviously a level that once I hit it I'm sick so will see what happens!
I poas IC this morning and it's as dark as control line -19dpo. Nice to see the progression!


----------



## prolifer

lol Same here, I don't want to eat at all but when I eat I do feel better. I just want to lay down and rest but I have two toddlers to cater for and they do crack a real mean whip!


----------



## Hann12

Lol I know what you mean, my little girl is a bundle of energy! We have soft play and swimming today. I'm not at home at the minute, back tomorrow then my parents come for the night so we are telling them about peanut because on fri we are off to Tenerife for the week so it will be obvious while we are away that I am! The day after we get back I have my scan so at least the time in between should fly by as I'll be away. I hope anyway!


----------



## prolifer

Aww, I hope they're excited for you :D


----------



## Hann12

They will be really happy! We will tell my inlaws when we get back from holiday, I think my mil will be so excited she'll wet herself lol!


----------



## Jary

I think my nose is starting to pick up more smells, but not feeling sick and my appetite seems to have come back as last week I didn't fancy anything! Cramping again this morning but nothing else. I keep thinking 'are you there little sprout?'

Oh yeah I still feel bloated. Nothing else :S


----------



## Hann12

Really annoyed, just been refused care at the hospital of my choice because they said I live too far away -8 miles. The nearest hospital is 6.5 miles away but has a bad reputation. I have just called them to appeal the decision but I think they will turn me down still. So annoying because I had my daughter there, my mum was born there, and my cousin. Now I'll have to risk the awful hospital!


----------



## Jary

Thats awful Hann! what happened to NHS choices?!? i thought you could choose where you could go!


----------



## Hann12

I know! Apparently they can turn you down. Really upset!


----------



## Jary

I'd be upset as well, there's no way that's right making you go to a hospital your not happy with. That's the whole reason for NHS Choices! If you've had your daughter there I can't imagine why they've changed their rules.

Hope you keep on their case, it's your right to choose!


----------



## nearlythere38

Hi ladies dropping over from the old thread. not much going on here except tiredness and headache. i also feel the need to eat something frequently and just getting the slightest waves of nausea. i am waiting for it to it because it did with my other 2. Strangely enough zero bloating or CM which were both signs with my others. I have to wait until Oct to see anyone :-(

Any UK ladies getting the flu jab??


----------



## prolifer

Wow I hope they change their minds :/


----------



## Jary

nearlythere38 said:


> Hi ladies dropping over from the old thread. not much going on here except tiredness and headache. i also feel the need to eat something frequently and just getting the slightest waves of nausea. i am waiting for it to it because it did with my other 2. Strangely enough zero bloating or CM which were both signs with my others. I have to wait until Oct to see anyone :-(
> 
> Any UK ladies getting the flu jab??

I will be as I'm a nurse so defo need it when i'm round poorly people!


----------



## eggo preggo

Jary said:


> nearlythere38 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies dropping over from the old thread. not much going on here except tiredness and headache. i also feel the need to eat something frequently and just getting the slightest waves of nausea. i am waiting for it to it because it did with my other 2. Strangely enough zero bloating or CM which were both signs with my others. I have to wait until Oct to see anyone :-(
> 
> Any UK ladies getting the flu jab??
> 
> I will be as I'm a nurse so defo need it when i'm round poorly people!Click to expand...

Hey Jary, am I seeing right, in your profile pic, you already have 3 plus weeks on the digi?

Told my best friend today :) who has a 6 month old, she was thrilled and that way I get support should something arise. 
Also booking our baby moon hehe as did not get to go on holiday, end of the 1st trimester sounds like the best time. Can't wait x


----------



## Jary

No it's only 2-3! I did that test on Sunday tho :) only just managed to get the pic changed.

And where are you going on holiday? Me and OH have some time off work and have just booked a last minute holiday to New York for 4 nights! So so excited!


----------



## Hann12

I saw eggos post and got all excited that you had a 3+ Jary! I'm going to dot last digi next week in the hope I see that! 

I went to new York for my 30tj when I was 8 weeks pregnant, I was soooo sick though unfortunately! I'm off to Tenerife early Friday for the week and thinking the ms will get me out there. I'd def recommend getting away before baby is born though! Although if you go somewhere hot remember you can't lie in the sun!


----------



## Jary

Yeah we wanted to get away as even of we wernt preggers yet we knew that it could be our last holiday for a while as we were planning a baby.

Gonna try buying some travel stockings tomorrow lol...we jet off on Saturday! So much planning to do!

I'm worried about MS hitting me when im over there, would be typical! Speaking of symptoms, I've not had much at all today which has me quite worried. Only some mild cramping. *shrugs*

And as for the digi, I'll be doing another one when I get back from NY, hoping it'll say 3+ then! I got my replacement one through the post yesterday!


----------



## eggo preggo

Hello ladies, I'm really having trouble staying asleep which means I need to have a nap in the afternoon. The office armchair not too comfy!

Jary, NewYork sounds great! What fun! We are planning to go to Canada which will be a 10 hour flight from Rome. Rome is my fav city so will be doing a small stop over. Hopefully if I do get ill, I will be at the end of my first trimester so maybe it will be gone by then, or so I hear. Hann it should be nice n chilly there, I'm tired of the summer heat here.

Will be doing my digi on Tuesday so one week apart from the last one :) then that should read 3 plus weeks.

Me not too many symptoms just mild cramping and 5 min nausea in the morning.
Keep well x


----------



## Hann12

Eggo - where are you based?

Just got off the phone to the hospital, they said that they normally decline out of area people because they are already too busy that month. She asked how far along I was and when I said 5 weeks she said it was nice and early then which gives me a bit of hope but then again they declined me in the first place! She said she would go and have a look at the numbers they already have for may and come back to me later today for a decision. Keeping everything crossed that they let me in!


----------



## Jary

FX'd Hann!

At least they seem to be looking into it rather than say no again!


----------



## Hann12

I know, I feel like their is bit of hope, which could leave me even more disappointed! Really hope they change their minds!

in other news, I have that metallic taste in my mouth coming. Yuck and I am starting to feel sick!


----------



## prolifer

Good luck with the hospital xx


----------



## eggo preggo

Hann i live in sunny Malta :)
full of british pensioners here...hehe

Any of you doing the chromosone defect test at 11 weeks?


----------



## Powell130

US in 2 1/2 hours :)


----------



## BDownmommie

Wasn't planning on doing the defect test at 11 weeks, but will think about it - better to be safe than sorry.

So excited - first scan is booked for Sept 24th. I thought it was a little early but it'l be 7 weeks, and so very excited to see baby's first pics...


----------



## robinson380

Powell130 said:


> US in 2 1/2 hours :)

Good luck powell. I am so jealous wish I was having an u/s today :)


----------



## Powell130

Thank you! I'm crossing all fingers and toes there is a heartbeat!


----------



## AlesiaNicole

Powell130 said:


> US in 2 1/2 hours :)

Hope it all went well!


----------



## JustFluffy

Yeah Powell, How did it go???


----------



## yoyojojo

good luck Powell


----------



## Skittles32

Good luck Powell!!


----------



## Hann12

Hope it went well Powell!

No call back from the hospital! Very annoyed! 
Just sat with my parents waiting to tell them the big news!


----------



## Jary

Ooh good luck Hann! I'm sure they'll be super excited!


----------



## Leids

Aww ladies I saw this thread and teared up a little bit. I remember this time last year I was so excited! I was due 5/14 but he was a week late.

I hope all of you have an amazing 9 months. :hugs: It's such a crazy ride, but so worth it! Before you know it you'll have your LO's in your arms. 

Sorry for barging in. :blush:


----------



## Powell130

I have to go back next week to check the babys growth and to make sure there is a heartbeat (there wasn't one today). My due date changed to May 13th which would put me around 5 weeks 4 days, the baby measured a few days smaller than that but the sac measured about right. They checked HCG again today and also progesterone to make sure it's high enough to sustain the pregnancy. I will find out those results tomorrow morning. I will post a picture of the ultrasound in a little, I am about to take a friend home.


----------



## Moorebetter

I went today and they wont give me a us until 8 but gave me some good info and took bloods :) im 6 weeks today!


----------



## Hann12

Powell I hope everything is okay - what was your original due date? Could you have been wrong? 

Told my parents and they are very happy, now we just need it to all go well!! 

Offto Tenerife in the morning, we do have wifi so can read the thread but prob not as much as I have been posting anyway. I'll be thinking of you all and hoping all is going well! Will be on so don't forget about me! Good luck with any tests and scans too!


----------



## Jary

I'll try get on when I can in NY as the hotel offers free wifi and in bringing my laptop, but I think we'll be so busy sightseeing we won't have time!

Have a nice holiday Hann! Glad everything went ok with your family :)


----------



## Jary

FX'd for good bloodwork powell :hugs:

Hope next scan you'll see that tiny tiny heartbeat :)


----------



## prolifer

Poor thing, to be all up in suspense for so long only to have to wait even longer :( I do hope the results come back positively for you!


----------



## Powell130

I know, more waiting! lol Atleast I'll find out my progesterone levels tomorrow, I've been curious about them. My original due date was May 2nd, but that was just going by my LMP and I knew it was going to be off about a week or so..so not too concerned yet, just don't want to announce to family yet. I think tomorrow will help my decision if I want to go ahead and tell or wait til the next ultrasound. What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## aknqtpie

Did they think it might be too early to hear a heartbeat?? I love seeing your u/s!


----------



## AerisandAlex

I'm going to have a May baby too!! ^_^ May 15th to be exact, it'll be our #3 baby ( and DF's 6th, yikes! lol)

Congrats to all you ladies as well with your BFPs!! ^_^


----------



## eggo preggo

Powell130 said:


> I know, more waiting! lol Atleast I'll find out my progesterone levels tomorrow, I've been curious about them. My original due date was May 2nd, but that was just going by my LMP and I knew it was going to be off about a week or so..so not too concerned yet, just don't want to announce to family yet. I think tomorrow will help my decision if I want to go ahead and tell or wait til the next ultrasound. What do you ladies think?

Im sure everything will turn out fine.

I told my parents as soon as i found out and this week told my best friend, that way if something happens i have who to speak with :) then i will wait 10/12 weeks to tell the world.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Can i join you ladies :D? Got my BFP last night and based on my last period im due the 19th of may x


----------



## Powell130

aknqtpie said:


> Did they think it might be too early to hear a heartbeat?? I love seeing your u/s!

Yeah, that's why I gotta go back again next week to check for one. They could barely get the bean for a picture lol


----------



## Sass827

So happy to see your pretty little picture Powell! And to see you on this side of the boards. I'm due with baby number 1 on May 8. I have my first appointment with my brand new ob on Wednesday and I CANNOT wait! Beyond excited to see the little one and know that it's in the right place and that it's safe. Every cramp has me a little nervous. Congrats to all you ladies on your bfp's! h & h 9 months!


----------



## Powell130

Thank you thank you :) I can't believe 2/3 of us on that one thread are here now! 

My first US was kinda worrysome, I hope yours goes better! But you'll be farther along so it should be! I do, however, like being monitored so closely. I've literally been to the doctor every other or every 3 days since I found out! I'm sitting here waiting on the phone call from my OBGYN which should be coming any minute (going from the times of the previous calls). FX'd for good numbers! HCG should be around 10,000ish since it was 5020 before. Not sure about the progesterone but I just found on google that it varies greatly but should be around 12-20 ng/ml for 4-6 weeks pregnant.


----------



## aknqtpie

Can't wait to hear about your Dr appointment next week! Hopefully your bean will be ready to say hello!


----------



## Powell130

I hope so too! I am still waiting on my phone call from the OBGYN. It seems like when I stay up for the call, it comes later than when I go back to sleep after hubs leaves for work lol 

Tell me what you ladies think about this, am I being over sensitive or was this borderline rude for her to say....

Okay so I was updating a friend of mine on how the doc visit went yesterday and we were texting back and forth and I said "I hope and pray there is a heartbeat next week!" To this she replies "You do know that God can only hear prauers of the saved..says so in the bible..i know a lot of ppl who have this misconception but just thought i would tell you..and a lot of ppl say they are praying but never do. not picking a fight just enlightening you."

wth?!


----------



## Jary

'enlightening' lol

I think it was a bit insensitive of her to say that. Personally I'd be a bit upset by it. If that's what she believes then fine, but no need to bring it up when you've been going through a lot recently.


----------



## Powell130

I was like well first of all I am saved, second of all it's a figure of speech, third of all I DO pray EVERYNIGHT with my hand over my belly that this baby sticks and everything goes well and I'll be holding a beautiful baby sometime around May next year. I didn't say all of that to her, but I did say the first two. Then she proceeded to ask me who was there when I was saved then to tell me that it was weird to her because my nanny's preacher/pastor was a woman blah blah blah I mean I get that she's all super religious and all, but don't act like that when I've been going thru all of this stress wondering if this pregnancy is going to be viable. She OF ALL PEOPLE should know the stresses I'm going thru, she's had about 5 MCs herself!

I feel better knowing that I'm not being over sensitive about that, because I really do believe it was almost rude of her to say.


----------



## robinson380

I was looking at everyones tickers and we are all due so close together...within days of each other!! Exciting!!!

Powell: Very rude of her to say. Ask her to pray for you since she thinks she is all high and mighty!


----------



## Skittles32

Good luck Powell! Cant wait to hear about your appt!

As for your friend this is what I would say to her..."Not trying to pick a fight but if I wanted to be preached to Id go to church..Just sayin" :winkwink:


----------



## Powell130

Thank you ladies! I couldn't believe she even brought up what she did. And went about it the way that she did.


----------



## Powell130

Ahh i'm going crazy over here! The nurse still hasn't called. But my appt yesterday was the latest I've been so that probably has something to do with it. I hope I hear from them by noon (it's 11:17 here)


----------



## Powell130

robinson380 said:


> I was looking at everyones tickers and we are all due so close together...within days of each other!! Exciting!!!
> 
> Powell: Very rude of her to say. Ask her to pray for you since she thinks she is all high and mighty!

According to one of my tickers, we're on the same day! But my other tickers puts me just 1 day ahead of you. Not too sure why since the due date for both tickers is May 13th lol


----------



## Sass827

That is such a rude thing to say! You are not being overly sensitive. Some people will just always think they know better, no matter how much you are doing,it will never be enough for them. They will always slave to find a detail to pick at to try to put you down in their quest to be king. That's why I have zero tolerance for people preaching at me. You do yours, I'll do mine, and we'll all be fine. :)


----------



## Powell130

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Sass827

So have you told anyone outside of b&b? And have you shopped for anything?


----------



## Hispirits

hello ladies can i join you all?
congratulations to you all!
i'm due about May 19th after 6 years ttc.
i am praying this one sticks
i'm in for blood tests and scan monday i'm so nervous, i know its too early to see anything, its the blood results i nervous about, i had an ectopic and the hcg never got above 1000 and never doubled. so i am hoping praying and wishing with everything i have that monday it will be above 1000 and then the follow up wednesday its doubled. 
xxx


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> So have you told anyone outside of b&b? And have you shopped for anything?

I've told a few friends, but nobody really close to us. Hubs has told the guys at work. We also told his brother. I really wanna wait til there's a heartbeat to tell family. Or atleast til we find out what my progesterone is and see if it's high enough to sustain the pregnancy. I just don't want to give them something only to have to take it away. I am also waiting to shop for things for the same reason :/ I should be getting phone call any minute dang it! lol they're gonna have me in suspense all day, I can just feel it :haha: hope i'm wrong tho and my phone rings in a few :) ugh lol i hate waiting

What about you?


----------



## robinson380

I am with you Powell we are waiting to tell "everyone" until week 12 or 13. (We have only told my parents, his mom, and my 3 sisters--I am very clsoe to my family and would need them for support if anything were to happen). We had told so many people last time I was pregnant and after the mmc it was very hard to see people. Nobody ever knows what to say because there is nothing to say that can make you feel better so it was always just very awkward! Just trying to stay hopeful that this little bean is going to be born healthy in MAy!!


----------



## Powell130

I've even scared to tell our parents. It will be his parents first grandchild and my dad's second. I just want to be sure everything is progressing nicely before we tell


----------



## robinson380

Very understandable. My baby will be my parents 4th and my mother-in-laws first.
Last time even the children in my family knew and after the mmc my 4 year old neice asked me "Why did your baby have to go to Heaven?" I almost lost it but was able to keep it together to tell her that sometimes things happen that we cannot explain but that I would have a baby one day soon.


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello ladies!

Got my HCG numbers back (my doctor usually doesnt do this unless they fear there is a problem) but my levels were 12,000! at 6 weeks! ekk im excited now


----------



## Powell130

I hope this one is sticky for you hun!

Gah I wish my phone would ring already! I'm going crazy over here lol


----------



## Powell130

Moorebetter said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Got my HCG numbers back (my doctor usually doesnt do this unless they fear there is a problem) but my levels were 12,000! at 6 weeks! ekk im excited now

Yay! Those are great!! I'm waiting to hear back about mine from yesterday which should be around 10,000 :) but I'm more concerned about what my progesterone is because I've already had 4 nice increases with my HCG, but this is the first time they check progesterone


----------



## Moorebetter

gl let us know!!!


----------



## Powell130

Thank you! I will :) FX'd for high numbers!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Moore! Fx for you Powell!
I don't want to tell anyone until 12 weeks but I'm having a terrible time of it. We've told my parents, my BFF, and our one neighbor who we are very close with. I would not have told her but she guessed right away! 
I got my bfp on our second anniversary. We were out of town so I snuck online and ordered a 3 pack of onesies with DH's fav football team in size 3-6 months. I guess that will be the right size for this time next year. I figure even if this bean doesn't stick, we could use them for the next one. Plus, they are so small, I can just keep them tucked away. :)


----------



## Jary

Does your friend have kids? I know you mentioned her 5 miscarriages so maybe she's a little envious and is lashing out in whatever way. Sounds harsh but maybe she's feeling somewhat resentful.

That's just what it sounds like to me, of course I don't know her and you do so you'll know better!


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Does your friend have kids? I know you mentioned her 5 miscarriages so maybe she's a little envious and is lashing out in whatever way. Sounds harsh but maybe she's feeling somewhat resentful.
> 
> That's just what it sounds like to me, of course I don't know her and you do so you'll know better!

She has 3 children, MCs in between each. I don't know what made her feel it was okay for her to say that, honestly

So I called my docs office a few minutes ago, they should be calling me back shortly, I'm too impatient lol FX'd for a quick returned phone call and high numbers!!


----------



## BDownmommie

Best of luck - hope all is well


----------



## Hann12

Just a quickie from hols! Thinking of you Powell and hope the results are good! Ignore your rude crazy friend!!

Hi to all the new girls!


----------



## Powell130

I wont find out the progesterone til Monday because that one takes a day longer because they have to send it to the hospital. But HCG was 16,958! Nurse said she doesn't see any reason for concern and that my progesterone numbers should be normal. She also told me that when she told my doctor my numbers, that she said "whoa, I wonder if it's twins!" all the guys at my hubs work have been joking that it is twins because of the way my numbers have been going up (i can just picture guys at a 4Wheel Drive shop talking about HCG numbers :haha:) but I go back for my next ultrasound next Thursday at 2:30 :) We decided that we're going to go ahead and tell family this weekend :) so excited and nervous


----------



## Sass827

That's fantastic Powell! Congrats!


----------



## Skittles32

Thats so great Powell! :hugs:


----------



## prolifer

My scan was 5 weeks and 5 days and my HCG levels were 17115 and my scan showed just one baby :) Twins would be exciting though lol 

Good luck all!


----------



## nearlythere38

Wow i wish we could get tests and stuff done. first thing for me will be an ultrasound at 12 weeks :-(


----------



## littlemisscie

nearlythere38 said:


> Wow i wish we could get tests and stuff done. first thing for me will be an ultrasound at 12 weeks :-(

I've been lucky as far at ultrasounds go! I'll have 2 before 8 weeks and 3 before 12. One of the few perks of having MCs in the past I guess:shrug:


----------



## cgav1424

Hi girls,

Can I join? I'm 5 weeks today and am very nervous because I haven't managed to carry past 5 weeks in my past three pregnancies. However, I'm symptomatic (sore bb's, a little nausea... not too bad, peeing a lot and so very tired) so I'm remaining hopeful with a positive mental attitude. My edd is may 17... three days after ds birthday. 

The numbers I've seen of you ladies look great! I declined bloodwork this time around as it makes me anxious and my OB is treating me empirically with baby aspirin, progesterone and prednisone anyway. We have a scan on 9/26 at 6 weeks 5 days so I'm just praying to make it that far with no spotting or cramping. 

This is a great board, ladies. I love the positivity!


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> My scan was 5 weeks and 5 days and my HCG levels were 17115 and my scan showed just one baby :) Twins would be exciting though lol
> 
> Good luck all!

It's not about the actual numbers, it's the progression of them. They're supposed to double every 31-72 hours til they get to 1,200 then it increases to 72-96 hours til they get to 6,000 then it increases more to more than 96 hours. Mine have been doubling no more than every 45 hours. Which is almost triple! Doc is wondering if there is twins even tho my scan only showed one. One could be hiding behind the other or it could be identical. I really hope it's a single, but would be happy with whatever brings me a healthy baby(ies)


----------



## Powell130

littlemisscie said:


> nearlythere38 said:
> 
> 
> Wow i wish we could get tests and stuff done. first thing for me will be an ultrasound at 12 weeks :-(
> 
> I've been lucky as far at ultrasounds go! I'll have 2 before 8 weeks and 3 before 12. One of the few perks of having MCs in the past I guess:shrug:Click to expand...

That's exactly what it is lol I don't think i would be monitored so close if I hadn't had a MC


----------



## Powell130

cgav1424 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Can I join? I'm 5 weeks today and am very nervous because I haven't managed to carry past 5 weeks in my past three pregnancies. However, I'm symptomatic (sore bb's, a little nausea... not too bad, peeing a lot and so very tired) so I'm remaining hopeful with a positive mental attitude. My edd is may 17... three days after ds birthday.
> 
> The numbers I've seen of you ladies look great! I declined bloodwork this time around as it makes me anxious and my OB is treating me empirically with baby aspirin, progesterone and prednisone anyway. We have a scan on 9/26 at 6 weeks 5 days so I'm just praying to make it that far with no spotting or cramping.
> 
> This is a great board, ladies. I love the positivity!

Welcome hun! I am sorry to hear about your MCs. I have had one myself, it's hard. You're due 4 days after me :) I've seen quite a few ladies around that are due May 17th, must be a lucky day! I think the baby aspirin will help you out. I don't think it hurt me :) FX'd for good news at your scan!


----------



## littlemisscie

Powell130 said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nearlythere38 said:
> 
> 
> Wow i wish we could get tests and stuff done. first thing for me will be an ultrasound at 12 weeks :-(
> 
> I've been lucky as far at ultrasounds go! I'll have 2 before 8 weeks and 3 before 12. One of the few perks of having MCs in the past I guess:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what it is lol I don't think i would be monitored so close if I hadn't had a MCClick to expand...

Yeah, that and I have amazing insurance so I'm sure they're like "hey, why not?" Although, I'm not complaining:):happydance:


----------



## Powell130

littlemisscie said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nearlythere38 said:
> 
> 
> Wow i wish we could get tests and stuff done. first thing for me will be an ultrasound at 12 weeks :-(
> 
> I've been lucky as far at ultrasounds go! I'll have 2 before 8 weeks and 3 before 12. One of the few perks of having MCs in the past I guess:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what it is lol I don't think i would be monitored so close if I hadn't had a MCClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that and I have amazing insurance so I'm sure they're like "hey, why not?" Although, I'm not complaining:):happydance:Click to expand...

I haven't even been approved for Medicaid yet and they're still like "hey, why not?" lol definitely not complaining tho


----------



## Stake

hi ladies! can I join u? im due may 27th according to fertility friend so very early yet!do I go bu the day I ovulated to tell how far along I am?


----------



## Sass827

Welcome! Start counting at the first day of you last period


----------



## Stake

thank u! so I'm 4 weeks then


----------



## prolifer

Hey, welcome :D


----------



## prolifer

I think another day or two and I'm going to pukesville :/


----------



## Hann12

Hi stake, congratulations! 

Powell - wow twins!! For me healthy is most important but I would prefer one, I think two could be very tough especially as I'll have another under 2.
But healthy is the main thing!


----------



## Powell130

Stake said:


> hi ladies! can I join u? im due may 27th according to fertility friend so very early yet!do I go bu the day I ovulated to tell how far along I am?

Awe yay I'm so glad to see you over here in 1st tri Stake!! Congrats to you hun :) I remember you from a few other threads. How long had you been trying again? I can't seem to remember

My due date (from LMP) was May 2nd, but with measurements I'm actually due May 13th. So be prepared for it to change ;) lol


----------



## Sass827

I just spent some time with my friend and her 10 week old twins. It was shocking how much work it was. You would get one to stop crying then the other would start. They pooped and needed to be fed in unison as well. My friend was sad she couldn't make enough milk for both. I always wanted twins, but after that, I'm not sure I could handle it. Guess I'll find out Wednesday. I've been having alternating pains from each side, like my uterus is expanding at a Crazy rate. hope it's just one big old boy in there. Fx!


----------



## chuichi

Hi! Can I join you here?

I just tested today and it's BFP!!!


----------



## Jary

Welcome and congrats chuichi!

Ladies, just checking in to say OH and I are in the departure lounge waiting for our plane to New York!!! So excited! :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Have fun!!!


----------



## chuichi

Hi and thanks Jary!

Wow have fun in NYC!! x


----------



## Powell130

Have a fun & safe trip!


----------



## Sass827

Have a great trip Jary! Jake sure to take th open top hop onhop off bus around the city. It's the fastest way to see the most and glorious in beautiful weather like this!


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> I just spent some time with my friend and her 10 week old twins. It was shocking how much work it was. You would get one to stop crying then the other would start. They pooped and needed to be fed in unison as well. My friend was sad she couldn't make enough milk for both. I always wanted twins, but after that, I'm not sure I could handle it. Guess I'll find out Wednesday. I've been having alternating pains from each side, like my uterus is expanding at a Crazy rate. hope it's just one big old boy in there. Fx!

Honestly, I'm scared of twins lol I"m 5 feet even and like 90 pounds!


----------



## Sass827

My neighbor across the street is the same size as you. During her last few months, I was terrified watching her walk own the stairs out front of her house. It always looked like a big wind could blow her over! And it was only one baby. 
I'm not too much better - 5'3" and 128. Hoping that extra 3 inches gives me a little help!


----------



## Powell130

LOL!


----------



## Lilysmom27

Hi all. Can I join the group? I'm due on May 16th, I think. I found out I was pregnant on 9/3 and had the blood test confirmation on 9/4 where my hcg levels were 85. I'm doing more bloodwork and whatnot on Monday, and then I go in for the first appointment with ultrasound and everything on 9/25, so I'll know for sure then.


----------



## Powell130

GL hun!


----------



## aknqtpie

I haven't weighed 120 since high school!!! I am giving you both evil looks at the moment lol. I am 5'1 150.. I got me some baby bearing hips lol.


----------



## Powell130

aknqtpie said:


> I haven't weighed 120 since high school!!! I am giving you both evil looks at the moment lol. I am 5'1 150.. I got me some baby bearing hips lol.

You're gonna be better off pregnant that I am lol I have a feeling I'm going to miserable (and loving ever minute of it! lol)


----------



## aknqtpie

My mom was tiny when she had me, and they had to fatten her up  Now that I have kicked my cold, I need to start walking at night though, that way the weight will come off easier afterwards. I am also thinking about trying some yoga too, which will help my flexibility with labor!!


----------



## Powell130

Yeah my doctor told me to drink a few Carnation Instant Breakfasts a day. I tried those in high school to help me gain weight and it didn't work, mayb a bean in the belly will be the missing ingredient to weight gain :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Sugar and laziness helped me gain weight :) Lol.


----------



## Powell130

Nothing helps me lol peanut butter, eating ALOT before bed, I've tried so many different things. My metabolizm is really fast lol and so is hubs. Hopefully we'll have a small baby :) hubs was a fat baby tho when he was born lol eek! I was 6lbs 2oz


----------



## aknqtpie

I was 7lbs something.. My DH was only 8lbs .. so I am hoping that I don't get any big babies. All of my nephews were huge babies! I think between 9-13lbs! I couldn't imagine that. 

I am baking banana bread right now, and it is making me so hungry lol


----------



## Powell130

yumm....i just had a small pork salad from a local BBQ place, wishing I would have gotten a large! lol


----------



## aknqtpie

I really wish I lived down south, or at least in the lower 48.. We don't have the good BBQ places, or the stuff you see on Diners, Drive-ins and Dives.. lol.


----------



## Powell130

Mmmm it's so good! Mayb I could freeze and ship you some! lol Brunswick stew...yummm


----------



## aknqtpie

That would be fantastic lol!!! My DH would love you more than me! lol.


----------



## AlesiaNicole

aknqtpie said:


> I really wish I lived down south, or at least in the lower 48.. We don't have the good BBQ places, or the stuff you see on Diners, Drive-ins and Dives.. lol.

You're talking southern BBQ and I had to jump in. It's one of the things I miss big time from living in NC. The BBQ in PA isn't nearly as good! It's completely different and DELISH in the south!


----------



## torrie118

Just wanted to join you all. I am due around 5-14!!!


----------



## Hann12

Hi to all the new girls and congratulations! 

Enjoy new York Jary! 

Having fun on hols, nice to relax a bit - and still no ms!! It had got me by this point with my dd. 

Funny talking about weight and size of babies. I'm 5ft 9 and 125 pounds, I was 6 pounds 8 ounces when I was born, DH was 8 pounds 8, and our DD was 4 days late and was 5 pounds 15. So tiny really!


----------



## Sass827

I was 150 back in January. I went on medifast for 2 months and dropped 22 pounds. I think it helped me in ttc. I've been 120-130 my whole life and gained the weight after getting married (to a carbaholic). 
I drink a huge carnation instant breakfast every morning. I love it! If I'm low on milk, I run to the store the night before to guarantee I have it every morning. It's so good for you. I would recommend it to anyone who's preggers and not lactose intolerant. 
Have some of the in-laws in town for the night and made BBQ chicken for dinner. Love my sweet baby rays!


----------



## cgav1424

Hi girls!

Welcome and congratulations to the new girls!

Powell - you're a tiny thing! I weighed 95 pounds with my first and it was crazy finally seeing the scale go above 100... I don't have that problem anymore. :winkwink: Be prepared... I didn't show until I was 6 months along and just bought jeans in bigger sizes throughout my pregnancy! I bought one pair of maternity jeans in my very last trimester. So fun!

Sassy - we're about the same height and weight... my main challenge will be only gaining around 25 pounds with this pregnancy... I gained nearly twice that with each of my last ones. I just used my sweet baby ray's for the ribs I cooked for dinner. Delish!

Hann - tall and skinny... I kinda hate you right now. ;) My DS was 5 lbs 15 oz too... a tiny thing. Barely took a push to get him out... it was kind of awesome. Oh and I love your DD's name! If this one is a girl, I want to name her Anabelle... not sure about spelling yet, but I love it. 

AFM, I'm 5 weeks 1 day and morning sickness (or rather, evening sickness) is kicking in. It usually starts around 7 pm and isn't too bad... just an overall sense of yuckiness. BBs pretty sore and super duper tired still... Fx'd that this is my sticky rainbow bean!

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## AerisandAlex

First U/S yesterday ^_^ It was more of a 'make sure everything's in the right place' U/S so didn't see much, but I did see a little peanut in there!! :baby::baby:

We're scheduled for our next @ 10wks (Oct 11th) and we'll get to hear the new baby's heart beat and see them more clearly and if there's just one or a surprise! lol ^_^


----------



## prolifer

I've been abouit 80 kilos for the last 3 years, not looking forward to gaining more weight lol With my first I was 50 kilos and my doctor got mad at me lol I was underweight!


----------



## cgav1424

AerisandAlex said:


> First U/S yesterday ^_^ It was more of a 'make sure everything's in the right place' U/S so didn't see much, but I did see a little peanut in there!! :baby::baby:
> 
> We're scheduled for our next @ 10wks (Oct 11th) and we'll get to hear the new baby's heart beat and see them more clearly and if there's just one or a surprise! lol ^_^

AerisandAlex, yay! So glad you got to see your little peanut! 

prolifer, I am so not looking forward to the weight gain. I'm on prednisone this time around and it makes me so hungry, bloated and I feel like I've already gained a ton! I've still been going to the gym 3-4 times a week and I keep telling myself that it's just weight... it can be lost. It'll all be worth it to have my baby in my arms in 8 months!


----------



## eggo preggo

Lucky ladies who saw their little peanut, so jealous! I have my app at 7 weeks.

I'm 5'9 and weigh 65 kilos. I walk 1.5hrs each day with my dog and hoping to keep this up for as long as I can. If you exercised before pregnancy it is fine to keep it up. 

Jary enjoy NY, I still have to book my baby moon :) 

Anyone else with hormones all over the place? I seem to be super sensitive and getting upset easily. Hope it passes. Keep well x


----------



## CutenessANR

You are all so lucky to have an ultrasound already! I am at 7 weeks as of yesterday (gestational). I have had one appt. to draw blood and do a urine sample and all of the paperwork. That was at 5 weeks....my next appt. is on the 20th so I will be almost 8 weeks and am not promised an ultrasound because I am not high risk. :(


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Welcome and congrats chuichi :D! 

And prolifer think i shall be joining you in pukesville :haha: reckon im in for bad MS this time round, just really bad nausea just now x


----------



## chuichi

Hi Stevensmummyx

Even though I'm not new to this forum I haven't been on since my failed IUI's last year... been a year since that and now done my 1st IVF and it's a success! Can't believe it! xxx to all


----------



## Hann12

Cgav1424 - you were lucky pushing out in one, I was pushing out my tiny little baby for over 2 hours and ended up needing an episiotomy! And then she was so small!! 

Still no symptoms here apart from tiredness and a bit gassy/bloated. I had ms by this point with my DD but nothing yet. It's making me worried that something is wrong. Going to do my last digi tomorrow or tues, really hope it says 3+ otherwise I will be worried more it will be so relieved if it says 3+.


----------



## prolifer

hehe pukesville ^^

Managed not to go there today!

I will see my specialist at around 10 and a half weeks for a scan (him on holidays now) He usually puts me on baby aspirin as soon as I see him, I hope he doesn't get angry again like last time. I went to him and he asked if I was taking it and I said, well I told my GP you'd want me on it but she didn't give me the go ahead and he said WHAT?!

So yeah, hope he is a bit calmer this time hehe


----------



## Powell130

I've been taking baby aspirin since my MC in June. I plan on taking it til 12 weeks. When are you going to stop it?


----------



## nearlythere38

Hann12 said:


> Cgav1424 - you were lucky pushing out in one, I was pushing out my tiny little baby for over 2 hours and ended up needing an episiotomy! And then she was so small!!
> 
> Still no symptoms here apart from tiredness and a bit gassy/bloated. I had ms by this point with my DD but nothing yet. It's making me worried that something is wrong. Going to do my last digi tomorrow or tues, really hope it says 3+ otherwise I will be worried more it will be so relieved if it says 3+.

I am the same. i have mild headaches and a bit gassy. i also have very bad skin...apart from that nothing!! with my last 2 i was bloated straight away and feeling sick by now. i am considering taking another digi x


----------



## Powell130

Every pregnancy is different ladies. My symptoms have been changing daily lol some days my boobs will be sore, some days they wont. It's normal


----------



## nearlythere38

Hann12 said:


> Cgav1424 - you were lucky pushing out in one, I was pushing out my tiny little baby for over 2 hours and ended up needing an episiotomy! And then she was so small!!
> 
> Still no symptoms here apart from tiredness and a bit gassy/bloated. I had ms by this point with my DD but nothing yet. It's making me worried that something is wrong. Going to do my last digi tomorrow or tues, really hope it says 3+ otherwise I will be worried more it will be so relieved if it says 3+.

I am the same. i have mild headaches and a bit gassy. i also have very bad skin...apart from that nothing!! with my last 2 i was bloated straight away and feeling sick by now. i am considering taking another digi x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Yeah i agree with powell, with my first pregnancy i only had heartburn, this time round i have bad skin, nausea, heartburn, really gassy and im only 5+2 :haha: x


----------



## Hann12

Thanks - its reassuring to know that you are having different symptoms too. The dizziness is definitely my biggest symtom! Oh that and just being knackered!


----------



## Jary

Hello from New York!

Hope everyone is doing well. Im enjoying my holiday so far but hayfever attacked when i was in central park :( that and the walking triggered come cramping....its settling now but wondered if any other ladies are feeling more now??? I feel like i have a massive bump already....as in stretched and bloated! i hope its just my little bean growing and not anything to worry about.

so very very tired but i think that is more to do with jet lag. And all day yesterday i kept getting awful awful indigestion whenever i ate something! Bbs arnt too tender although my nipples really hurt when i touch them....kept knocking them by accident this morning (ouch!)

I wouldnt worry Hann! every pregnancy is different and who knows, by next week you may have lovely MS to help you wake up in the morning!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Jary! Glad you made it safely!! I was getting horrible bloating cramps, usually tylenol and eating helped calm it down. I found when I ate mac and cheese for dinner, I didn't have cramps in the middle of the night.. but honestly I haven't been woken up all week, so it seems to have subsided!!! 


So my DH and I decided how we are going to find out the gender... since we should find out sometime in December, we decided we are going to have a friend wrap it in a present to put under the tree for us to open Christmas morning. :) I thought that would be a fun way to find out!!! We might wait and open it with my parents, or rewrap it and give it to them later! I will try to schedule my scan as close to Christmas as possible lol.. :)


----------



## Powell130

aknqtpie said:


> Hi Jary! Glad you made it safely!! I was getting horrible bloating cramps, usually tylenol and eating helped calm it down. I found when I ate mac and cheese for dinner, I didn't have cramps in the middle of the night.. but honestly I haven't been woken up all week, so it seems to have subsided!!!
> 
> 
> So my DH and I decided how we are going to find out the gender... since we should find out sometime in December, we decided we are going to have a friend wrap it in a present to put under the tree for us to open Christmas morning. :) I thought that would be a fun way to find out!!! We might wait and open it with my parents, or rewrap it and give it to them later! I will try to schedule my scan as close to Christmas as possible lol.. :)

That's a GREAT idea!


----------



## aknqtpie

I figured I would share it since we will probably all be getting our gender scans around the same time! :) 

I will be like a little kid before christmas and not be able to sleep  I talked to my mom and I am going to have my parents do it. :)


----------



## Hann12

That is a lovely idea! 

Jary - hope you have a great time!! I went up new York when I was 8 weeks with my
DD for my 30th birthday. I loved it despite the intense ms! 

I might do my digi in the morning.....nervous!! Really want it to say 3+.....


----------



## cgav1424

aknqtpie - That's such a cute idea! I love it! My friends did something fun like that too. They had the ultrasound tech write down the results in an envelope then they brought the envelope to a bakery where they told them to bake a cake and have the inside frosting be pink or blue. They then brought the cake home, had everyone over for dinner and cut into the cake for dessert! They're having a baby boy. :blue::blue: I'm choosing to be surprised this time around as we already have one of each and think the surprise will be fun. :) Hubs wants to find out and doesn't think I'm going to be able to last, but I'll show him! He says he doesn't want a baby dressed in yellow or green and doesn't want everything gender neutral so our compromise is to have the ultrasound tech mail the results to our very best friends in the world so they can buy gender appropriate clothing/blankets/etc. Special people... they'll be the only ones to know! 

Hann - episiotomy... yikes! Stubborn little girl you have there! I also have some intense dizziness happening... only in the morning though. My symptoms just don't seem that noticeable yet. Granted I'm only 5+2 so it's early yet, but every twinge in my back or abdomen has me nervous! I check for spotting every time I go to the bathroom. Fx'd for your 3+ tomorrow!

Jary - have fun in NY! That's one of me and hubs' fave places. :) I've been having some cramping and lower backaches... I think it's all normal, especially if you're walking around and being active. I feel so bloated. My mom says I look like I'm 3-4 months pregnant already because of baby bloat. I showed her online what the embryo looks like at 5 weeks and that's it's the size of a sesame seed and she said, "then why are you so big already?" Ugh.


----------



## prolifer

Powell130 said:


> I've been taking baby aspirin since my MC in June. I plan on taking it til 12 weeks. When are you going to stop it?


He has me on it for the entire pregnancy, starting from my first visit to him - which hasn't happened yet :)


----------



## Megan1986

I am so excited to join you ladies! I am excited to see some of my buddies from the ttc forum too! Got my first BFP today (my 2nd and 3rd too.....haha) Excited for this journey!


----------



## Jary

Congrats megan!

Thanks ladies NY has been good so far but very busy! Went to a place for pulled pork (thanks man vs food) and i am now even more bloated! surprised i havent popped by now...hehe i never learn, but the food was worth it :)

Good luck with the digi Hann, i think ill do mine when i get back from holiday


----------



## aknqtpie

Glad you are joining us Megan!


----------



## prolifer

Hi Megan! :D Congrats!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Megan1986 said:


> I am so excited to join you ladies! I am excited to see some of my buddies from the ttc forum too! Got my first BFP today (my 2nd and 3rd too.....haha) Excited for this journey!

I just realized that our EDD is the same :) Although you said it might be a little shorter since you have a longer cycle. :)


----------



## AerisandAlex

Wow, all you ladies post faster then I can keep up! lol

I've been bloating and crampy on and off throughout the last few days too, I got scared and called up my Doc and scheduled to have her double check to make sure everything was okay and she said all the levels are still great and doesn't look like anything but normal bloating lol

I was looking into starting a home business with everything going on and thought making Soy Candles looked like a great idea ^_^ I live in Western side of Pennsylvania where there are Flea Markets and Craft Shows in practically every city that run year round so considering I need to be home with my babies, it sounded like a great idea ^_^

My little man Alex needs constant care, not only because he's 2 going on 3, but due to his Asthma, Speech and Language issues that he receives therapy for throughout the week, etc... he hasn't had the best luck starting out but things are looking better :)

But anyway I figured making candles throughout the week and selling them on the weekend in the Flea Markets might make a good living :) It'd be my first time trying something like this so I've been trying to find out everything so I can make sure I do it right. So far I found all the best materials are the lowest prices and run the numbers to know how much each candle costs me but still trying to figure out what I should sell them for and what scents to go with... they'll be little 4 oz candles, but they would have such a cute jar to go in ^_^

I'll tell you though, as far as this pregnancy goes, it's much different then any of others and I know that each one is different but this one is soooooooo different! I never had morning sickness with either of my first two or the urge to eat everything I see lol and I'm sooooo exhausted! I feel like I can't get enough sleep! lol


----------



## aknqtpie

If you are making candles, you might also be able to sell them on etsy.com as well!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Congrats megan and welcome :D!

Im off to the docs today :), i know im still eary but theres no harm in getting the ball rolling is there :p! 

For your candles you could also set up a shop on ebay! Xx


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone! 

I love the gender cake story!

So I did the digi, you know how they take 2 minutes to come up, well it took less than 20 seconds seriously and 3+ popped straight up there. I am relieved!! 
Felt a bit more nauseous this morning but had some toast and it's gone now. Just gone back into bed as my DH is looking after my DD so I can have a sleep in as I was up with her a lot last night and feel exhausted! At least we are away with my parents and they can help out too. We are meant to be going for dinner tonight, just me and DH so looking forward to that! 

Jary - my DH had only just discovered man v food. Hope you are having fun! I'm bloated too, it's pretty amazing how much bloat there is!
Oh and while it's true that the baby is tiny, out uterus has already doubled in size by 5 weeks so actually we could show!


----------



## prolifer

I won't show for ages yet, my tummy already looks around 6+ months preggers from my last two and I never got around to making it smaller because I knew I wanted another one and it'd just waste all my effort to get a trim tummy only to have it stretched out again ^^

Well ... That's my lazy story and I'm sticking to it >.<


----------



## eggo preggo

Hann12 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I love the gender cake story!
> 
> So I did the digi, you know how they take 2 minutes to come up, well it took less than 20 seconds seriously and 3+ popped straight up there. I am relieved!!
> Felt a bit more nauseous this morning but had some toast and it's gone now. Just gone back into bed as my DH is looking after my DD so I can have a sleep in as I was up with her a lot last night and feel exhausted! At least we are away with my parents and they can help out too. We are meant to be going for dinner tonight, just me and DH so looking forward to that!
> 
> Jary - my DH had only just discovered man v food. Hope you are having fun! I'm bloated too, it's pretty amazing how much bloat there is!
> Oh and while it's true that the baby is tiny, out uterus has already doubled in size by 5 weeks so actually we could show!

Hi Hann, congrats on the 3+ & thanks for saying that our uterus has doubled in size because i have a bulge! and it cant be just bloating. 

Love all the gender announcement ideas, think ill start cooking mine up :)
Will be doing the digi tmw morning, so fx crossed for 3+.

Have blood test results tmw, mainly testing for vitamin B12 as i had a deficiency a while ago and unless it is back to normal they will be injecting it. B12 is critical for the baby's growth.


----------



## eggo preggo

Hey profile, that makes perfect sense, plus it would add to the stretch marks if you kept losing and putting on weight :)


----------



## prolifer

Oh wow I have enough of those from all three lol I used to be soooo petite!

We found out the gender of all three so this time I am going to let it be a surprise :) Just for something different ^^


----------



## Stevensmummyx

For anyone who uses FB more, i have set up a private group for the may mummies if anyone wants to join, add me, inbox to tell me you're from B&B and i will add you too the group https://m.facebook.com/home.php?refid=12&ref=stream x


----------



## Sass827

Aerisandalex- I'm in western Pa too. I love candles that come in a jar! My favorite soy flavor is vanilla cake with rainbow sprinkles. I can never find it in soy. Let me know if you make some!


----------



## BDownmommie

Hann12 said:


> So I did the digi, you know how they take 2 minutes to come up, well it took less than 20 seconds seriously and 3+ popped straight up there. I am relieved!!
> !

 I felt i had to do the same thing on Saturday night - the test I used needed 4 drops, I didn't even get the 2nd drop in before message popped up!!!:thumbup: 

(Firstly, not complaining at all) I just don't understand why I am not 'feeling' preggers - I guess I have gotten use to the sore boobs and back - otherwise, I'd never know - no ms (knock on wood), no extreme anything =smell, abversion, etc.


----------



## MrsM423

Hey yall can I join I need some bump buddies! I went for an ultrasound because my lmp would have put me at 8 weeks however having PCOS I ovulated late so my baby is 6 weeks and 2 days today. Last friday we got to see the baby and the heartbeat 114! Hopefully I get my bloodwork back today! Hope everyone is feeling ok!:happydance:


----------



## Moorebetter

Megan1986 & aknqtpie we have the same due dates!!

MAY 9TH!

How are you guys feeling?


----------



## Powell130

Hello Ladies. I missed out on the candle conversation but I think that's a great idea!

How is everyone feeling?

I have noticed I am more nauseous each day! Still no pukey tho. I am supposed to be getting my progesterone numbers back sometime today so I'm kinda nervous about that, but I think it'll be just fine.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

My nausea and heartburn have both dissapeared today! I kinda want it back :( haha! Xx


----------



## Powell130

lol
My boobs soreness has been coming and going. I'm kinda relieved when it goes away, but also when it comes back to :haha: is it weird that I kinda want some MS?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Lmao not at all, i want mine back, maybe just for half an hour :p, bbs are tender but not as bad as they were, but ive woke up with a bad acne breakout so that makes up for it a little lol x


----------



## Powell130

ugh my face has been mad at me from the beginning lol i hate it


----------



## AlesiaNicole

Sass827 said:


> Aerisandalex- I'm in western Pa too. I love candles that come in a jar! My favorite soy flavor is vanilla cake with rainbow sprinkles. I can never find it in soy. Let me know if you make some!

Ooooo, more PA gals! I'm actually in Central PA myself.


----------



## BDownmommie

Actually my pimples were the first sign that made me wonder if this truly was my month - I broke out so bad it was scary....

As for MS - i haven't had any (knock on wood) and not sure if i want that one - with the first kid (for my DH, this will be my first), the morning sickness only lasted 24hours, but it was a constant 24 hours...so I would definately be ok with skipping that part lol


----------



## Powell130

Yay :) My progesterone levels are great! 24.3 from Thursday of last week. I think that means it's the end of my bloodwork, for now atleast haha US Thursday :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Yayy :D! Glad to hear all is well powell! X


----------



## Hann12

Great news Powell! 

I'm nauseus today, not been sick but it's def there, that combined with dizziness and tiredness! Think I will start being sick over the next few days. And my DD is sick so not having a very restful holiday anymore!


----------



## BDownmommie

Hann - sorry to hear that, I am sure that the thoughts of the little one being sick isn't going to help MS at all....but its for a good cause, so hopefully we all see the bright side when it happens...


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ladies i have a question, im supposed to be getting a booster jag on wednesday for starting placement with uni, i think its a hep B booster and another couple (cant for the life of me remember which ones) do i have to tell the doctors before hand or is it still ok to have the jags done? (Sorry if this is a really blonde question but im not sure) x


----------



## Powell130

Not sure what you're referring to, but it's always better to let your doc know that you're pregnant before doing any kind of procedure, medicine or anything :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Remember earlier i said i wanted my nausea to come back for just half an hour? Well its now 10:44 pm im in bed and it decides to strike now! Thanks MS! Youre so inconsiderate :haha: x


----------



## prolifer

I got the pimples too, it's really kind of a big hint isn't it? lol


----------



## nearlythere38

Ugh my skin is terrible. broken out in spots. Booked in with midwife next week. maybe it will start to feel real then


----------



## Megan1986

When should I try to book my first appt? I am estimated at 6 weeks but I am also waiting to apply for medi-cal too.... any suggestions? I am filing paperwork tomorrow for medi-cal.


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> Remember earlier i said i wanted my nausea to come back for just half an hour? Well its now 10:44 pm im in bed and it decides to strike now! Thanks MS! Youre so inconsiderate :haha: x

Is it MS or are you nauseous?


----------



## Sass827

I'm in western Pa now by way of central Pa. Originally from the Philly burbs though. :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Megan, I went in pretty early because I needed to find a new Doctor and I wanted to meet her. My first real appointment will be at 9 weeks. But call your OB and see what they want to do! 

Have you ladies tried seabands for nausea? I bought some today, and they do work!!! I was pleasantly surprised!!!


----------



## Powell130

What are they? Never heard of them!


----------



## prolifer

Me either! :)


----------



## aknqtpie

They look kind of like sweatbands, but they have a plastic knob in them that puts pressure at a certain pressure point on your wrist. The pressure point is supposed to turn off nausea! I found mine at walmart.. but I think you can get them anywhere.. Here is the link to their website. https://www.sea-band.com/ So far I think they work.. and was surprised they did!


----------



## nearlythere38

I used sea bands last time. didnt do a thing for me unfortunately


----------



## Hann12

Hi girls, I am currently panicking, I went to the toilet last night before bed and when I wiped in the cm was a browny tinge it was about the size of a 50p and then the next wipe was size of 20p then clear. Then this morning (after a horrendous night with my DD) there was more cm this time with a pink tinge, it wasn't a lot and the pink was kind of in a few lines in the cm but I could see it. Do you think I'm about to mc? I don't have any cramping. Of course I'm still on holiday so can't see anyone! I guess I have to just sit it out and see what happens. My DH has got up with my DD and said he'll do the lion share of looking after her today so I can rest. I'm so worried though!


----------



## eggo preggo

Hi Hann, sorry you are going through a stress. I did some reading on the net and it seems pretty normal if it is not accompanied with cramping. When do you get back? You're doing well to rest, take it easy x


----------



## Hann12

Thanks hopefully it's nothing but it's hard not to be worried. Guess the next few days will be telling. FX it stops and all will be fine. I'm feeling even more nauseous today which is a good sign I guess


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Powell130 said:


> Stevensmummyx said:
> 
> 
> Remember earlier i said i wanted my nausea to come back for just half an hour? Well its now 10:44 pm im in bed and it decides to strike now! Thanks MS! Youre so inconsiderate :haha: x
> 
> Is it MS or are you nauseous?Click to expand...

Is nausea just now but i'm struggling to keep the sick down :( xx


----------



## eggo preggo

Hann12 said:


> Thanks hopefully it's nothing but it's hard not to be worried. Guess the next few days will be telling. FX it stops and all will be fine. I'm feeling even more nauseous today which is a good sign I guess

I know it must be terribly hard not to worry but from what i read it is not a sign for alarm unless you have cramping and are bleeding heavily like a period. Take good care of yourself, im sure its nothing x


----------



## prolifer

You're in my thoughts Hann :) xx


----------



## Skittles32

Hann~ I had that with my first, I went on to have a beautiful baby boy! I think as long as there is no cramping and your not full out bleeding you will be fine! Try not to worry (I know easier said then done) 

I have my first Dr's appointment today...pretty excited, but I dont think I slept much at all last night! 

I hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## Sass827

Put you feet up and let DH do the work Hann. Fx you feel much better soon!


----------



## JustFluffy

Hann, as all these ladies have said I too hear that really light cm like that is ok and somewhat normal. I am keeping my FX'd for you that it goes away and you have nothing to worry about! Enjoy your vacation and relaxing day!!!


----------



## Hann12

Thank you all, its still a little bit there, well once when I went to the toilet it was there but still just very light brown. I am praying that was it but who knows. I've done my best to relax today so doing all I can. It's now down to fate I guess. FX it will all be fine but I'll keep you updated if anything more happens. I'm still very scared.


----------



## cgav1424

Hi Hann - I just had the same thing! I went to change into my bathing suit to swim at the gym and saw some brownish cm in my knickers... sorry if tmi. I've also been having some lower backaches the past couple of days. :( I'm trying to stay positive and hopeful, but it's terrifying. I don't know if I should skip my workout or carry on like normal. It's so early yet and I'm doing everything right... taking my prenatals, my other meds that my OB put me on, eating right, working out, resting, etc. At this point, I'm leaving it in fate's hands... what's meant to be will be. Hope it all stopped for you and that you're enjoying your holiday!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Sass827 - Yes definitely! That sounds really interesting, I'll have to make something like that!! I've seen handmade soaps decorated to look like little cakes so I think making little jars of it would be fun too ^_^

AlesiaNicole - Oh wow!! You're probably only a few hours away then lol I'm on the border of Ohio in Mercer County :p I'm closer to Niles/Warren OH then I am Pittsburgh lol

Aknqtpie - What isle would you find the Seabands in, in Walmart? My Walmart is HUGE and I think I'd be searching for hours for them in there! lol They sound interesting and I'd love to make this nausea disappear! ^_^

Hann12 - I hope it's nothing, but if I were to call my doctor, she'd send me down to the Hospital to get checked out to make sure. Can you call up your OB and see if maybe she can make you an earlier appt? It might help alleviate your worries too!! Any type of bleeding sets off alarm bells and it could be good or bad. Hopefully it's nothing but it's always best to get checked out. If anything, you'll get to see your little bean early ^_^


I have been soooo sick the last few days, I'm currently even in bed with the laptop RIGHT NOW lol I'm afraid to get up because my stomach just keeps churning ugh :( 

On a lighter note though, lol, anyone else got any candle ideas for me? That cake candle just sounds too cool and I'm going to make one for sure! lol For anyone who knows where Bridgeville is (just outside Pittsburgh) they have a HUGE flea market called Jack's Flea Market. I was thinking of going there after I get started and start selling the candles and see what happens. This wouldn't be until October though at the latest, I'm saving the funds to get everything started. Start up costs are gonna run between 100 to 200 depending on how much I want to start off with  but I think it'll be fun! And one of our friends is going to help so DH can watch our little ones at home :D ^_^


----------



## pinktiara

Hann12 said:


> Hi girls, I am currently panicking, I went to the toilet last night before bed and when I wiped in the cm was a browny tinge it was about the size of a 50p and then the next wipe was size of 20p then clear. Then this morning (after a horrendous night with my DD) there was more cm this time with a pink tinge, it wasn't a lot and the pink was kind of in a few lines in the cm but I could see it. Do you think I'm about to mc? I don't have any cramping. Of course I'm still on holiday so can't see anyone! I guess I have to just sit it out and see what happens. My DH has got up with my DD and said he'll do the lion share of looking after her today so I can rest. I'm so worried though!

I had this with my first whos now almost 3 dr said it was old implantation bleeding for me that just never cleared out. I remember how scared I was too but I also have it this time around and am not too concerned as long as its not red and your not cramping you should be fine. I ended up having an early ultrasound with my son to be sure and at 8 weeks all was well.


----------



## prolifer

I wear a panty liner 24/7 mainly because of a little bit of incontinence due to not doing my pelvic floor muscle excersizes after giving birth but there's never anything there except yellow stains (sorry tmi) Must be really scary to see pink or red but I always heard that brown is old blood so I don't think the brown is a worry but the pink might be.

Got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Hann12

Thanks, I don't think it actually was pink, I think it was light brown. I've had pink spotting before just before ovulation and it was nothing like that - in fact I had a scan then as they had no idea why it happened and they found no reason for it then! 
It appears to have virtually gone, the amount there this morning was nothing really - I only noticed it because I was looking hard, if I hadn't had the previous days spotting I def wpuldn't have noticed it - was about 0.5cm x 0.5cm and a very light grey. I'm hoping it's stopping but I am prepared for more if that makes sense. I've read a lot into it and left over implantation appears to be the most plausible answer, I did have a bigger implantation bleed this time around. 
Cgav1424 - has yours stopped? Very strange it happened to us both on the same day but hopefully the fact that we both got it shows that it's nothing too significant. Of course it's always a worry, I will still be worried until I see peanut on the scan on sat (I hope!). Someone on another thread had actual bleeding, the baby is find, but the dr at the hospital told her that 60% of pregnancies will present with some kind of bleeding in the first 12 weeks and the majority of those will go in to have very healthy pregnancies. A good stat!!
I'm very much feeling ms now which is good I guess so my plan now us to relax and just hope everything is fine, that's all I can do!


----------



## prolifer

Glad to hear it's stopped :)

I actually dry heaved today, won't be long now before I'm running to the bathroom :/


----------



## Hann12

I'm with you on the dry heaving! 

Funnily enough just found out that 2 of my friends had brown mucus after flying when they were on holiday, the dr said the flight probably just helped get the old blood from implantation out! Weird but I then googled it and quite a few people have had the same experience! FX that's all it was!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ladies just to let you know ive managed to fix my post so if u want to be added to the may mummies fb group there is a link to my fb send me a msg and i shall add u in x


----------



## nearlythere38

Uughhh nausea starting here :-/


----------



## prolifer

nearlythere38 said:


> Uughhh nausea starting here :-/

Hehehe welcome to the club ^^


----------



## Jary

Hey ladies, hope you are well. Hann Im sure everything is alright!

Well, my holiday was just perfect, my OH proposed in central park! So so happy! Travelling back home today and keep worrying ms will start on the plane! hasnt so far just had bad acid reflux :(


----------



## robinson380

Jary said:


> Hey ladies, hope you are well. Hann Im sure everything is alright!
> 
> Well, my holiday was just perfect, my OH proposed in central park! So so happy! Travelling back home today and keep worrying ms will start on the plane! hasnt so far just had bad acid reflux :(

Jary-Congrats and how romantic to propose in Central Park!!!


----------



## cgav1424

Jary - congratulations! 

As for me, my tan discharge has turned into full on brown spotting. My symptoms aren't as noticeable (bbs not as tender, no ms, I'm not as tired) so I'm preparing for the worst. This is when it's always happened with me... right around 5-6 weeks. I have a polyp/fibroid in mu uterus so my OB thinks that it's catching the egg so it's not implanting properly. :( I'll find out for sure next Wed at my scan, but I'm pretty sure I'm out. 

Anyway, thinking happy thoughts for you all!


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats Jary!


----------



## JustFluffy

Yes, congrats Jary! SO excited for you!!!


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Jary! Sounds like a lovely proposal! 
Hope you get back okay without feeling too sick


----------



## Hann12

cgav1424 said:


> Jary - congratulations!
> 
> As for me, my tan discharge has turned into full on brown spotting. My symptoms aren't as noticeable (bbs not as tender, no ms, I'm not as tired) so I'm preparing for the worst. This is when it's always happened with me... right around 5-6 weeks. I have a polyp/fibroid in mu uterus so my OB thinks that it's catching the egg so it's not implanting properly. :( I'll find out for sure next Wed at my scan, but I'm pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> Anyway, thinking happy thoughts for you all!

I'm so sorry that it's got worse, brown does still mean old blood though so you hopefully won't be out. I have my FX for you! 

Mine has gone today, had normal yellowy cm so hoping that was it but still expecting more. I have been really sick today too, although it didn't help that I saw my DD throw up all over herself earlier! She's fine, think it was the heat here.


----------



## aknqtpie

Question for you all .. is it just me, or are any of you feeling cold all the time.. I know further on in my pregnancy I will be wanting to walk around in the nude to cool off, but I have been cold for the last month! (Could be the weather too.. )


----------



## Hann12

aknqtpie said:


> Question for you all .. is it just me, or are any of you feeling cold all the time.. I know further on in my pregnancy I will be wanting to walk around in the nude to cool off, but I have been cold for the last month! (Could be the weather too.. )

Yes but I'm always cold so it's not a symptom so much for me!!


----------



## Powell130

Congrats Jary!!!


----------



## JustFluffy

aknqtpie, I am cold too! I am always cold like Hann and have a small heater at my desk even during the summer but that doesn't even keep me warm any more! I pile on the blankets at night then wake up sweating a few hours later. My guess is that our bodies are putting all our energy into making our LO's that it doesn't want to keep us as warm... Like why we are SO tired too!


----------



## aknqtpie

Yeah, that has been happening to me.. I am freezing at night when I go to bed, then wake up and kick all the covers off of me.. I am dressed in layers today. My boss said I can take his heater and put it under my desk lol


----------



## nearlythere38

I am normally always too warm but i am freezing lately! had the heating on a few times. im getting a few symptoms now,.nausea, bloating at the end of the day, bad skin and very tired.

Ok sorry for the tmi....but how is your CM??? my first sign with my 2 boys was abundant cm. this time i am very dry :-/ hoping it may be a girl symptom lol


----------



## Detty

Just wanted to say hi:) Can I join here? I'm pretty much new to this, this will be my first pregnancy. I just found out that I am pregnant 3 days ago now and estimated due date is on the 27th May 2013. Very excited. I know this sounds crazy but I didn't really believe the pregnancy test the first time ( about the fourth one I was pretty sure that I was pregnant!). To think that last week my doctor thought I had a virus/gastro just turned out it was being preggers all along. Anyone having sore nipples/breasts and excess bloating at the moment?


----------



## littlemisscie

nearlythere38 said:


> I am normally always too warm but i am freezing lately! had the heating on a few times. im getting a few symptoms now,.nausea, bloating at the end of the day, bad skin and very tired.
> 
> Ok sorry for the tmi....but how is your CM??? my first sign with my 2 boys was abundant cm. this time i am very dry :-/ hoping it may be a girl symptom lol

I have lots of white kind of CM. Almost like EWCM.


----------



## prolifer

Hi Detty :) Congrats and welcome! I think we've all got sore bbs and bloating ^^


----------



## AerisandAlex

Jary - Congrats!! That sounds so romantic ^_^

aknqtpie - Yes, I am ALWAYS cold, but it also could be the weather around here, I'm finding myself turn my heaters back on but I think I should really expect that now anyway, it always gets cold around this time around here.

cgav1424 - I still have my fingers crossed for you dear! Brown means old so you might not be out yet!

I'm still feeling nauseated but you know, I think it's because of my prenatals... I know it says you have to eat when you take them and I really try to but sometimes I'm just not hungry but I need to go to bed so I have to take them and I just get up in the middle of the night and start dry heaving :( Yuck, but I'm really starting to think they're the cause of my sickness :p

Around thing I'm having a problem with is being patient!! lol omg I can't wait for anything and everytime I look at my ticker I'm yelling, "Come on! Say 10weeks already so I can see the doc and get a u/s pic to take home!" lol


----------



## Powell130

try taking your prenatals with lunch?


----------



## Jary

Thanks for the congrats guys!

Thankfully no MS on the plane but like I mentioned before my acid reflux is playing up and it makes my throat feel swollen (which is actually sore right now) and in turn I feel like I need to gag. Not to mention the constant belching and gas pains!


Sore nipples still but nothing else different...don't feel as bloated but still there!

I've not felt cold...but then again it's been super humid in NY the past few days, quite glad to be back in cooler UK now tbh!


----------



## prolifer

I can't wait for my next scan either :)


----------



## Detty

Thanks profiler :) 

I wonder what it would be like to hear your baby's heart beat for the first time and see him/her on the screen! I'd definitely bawl my eyes out ( big softie) and my hubby probably would too:)


----------



## Hann12

Less than 2 days until my scan!!!


----------



## Powell130

6 1/2 hours til my ultrasound :) i hope there's a heartbeat and that i'm not still too early!


----------



## Hann12

Powell130 said:


> 6 1/2 hours til my ultrasound :) i hope there's a heartbeat and that i'm not still too early!

I hope there is one for you too! I'll be 6w1 day at my scan and hoping to see one so I really hope you aren't too early as then I will be too! We should be okay though as they say it starts to be seen in the 5th week. FX - will be thinking of you!


----------



## Powell130

Thanx hun, I hope so too :)


----------



## Jary

Good luck guys! I still can't contact the midwife until tomorrow at the earliest but I think they might tell me to wait as I'll be 6 weeks exactly tomorrow and my leaflet says 'if you are more than 6 weeks pregnant' then I can self refer.

:S urgh, getting so impatient now!


----------



## aknqtpie

I have my first scan in two weeks!  I am so impatient too! 

Jary- I get horrible heartburn as well... when I eat anything lol. I have a bottle of Tums in my purse.


----------



## Sass827

Good luck Powell! I got my blood work yesterday. I get to go back for the heartbeat in 2 weeks. The wait is going to be so hard!


----------



## Jary

Just used my last digi.....3+!!!! So pleased that it seems my little bean is getting on ok so far. Obvs I want to see them on a scan before I'll feel pretty reassured, but yay!


----------



## sanbibi

I have my first scan tomorrow too, exited.


----------



## Hann12

sanbibi said:


> I have my first scan tomorrow too, exited.

Yay - really hope you see a heartbeat too!!

Jary - that's great about the 3+! Funny to think we are 6 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> Good luck Powell! I got my blood work yesterday. I get to go back for the heartbeat in 2 weeks. The wait is going to be so hard!

The wait SUCKS lol


----------



## Jary

I know right?! I'm looking forward to reading about week 6 :)

Annnnd I just told my mum! She's really happy and excited which I am so relieved about, poor her tho...I've just dropped a second big bomb of news!


----------



## Powell130

Eek I'm about to leave to go grab a Dorito Taco from Taco Bell then off to my ultrasound appointment! I don't have an appointment with the doctor til 4:20 but the nurse said they'll probably be able to squeeze me in between patients, but I'm bringing a book just in case lol I won't be on til I get back to update. So ladies, keep your fingers crossed there is a heartbeat!


----------



## Jary

Good luck powell!!


----------



## Hann12

Good luck Powell!!!


----------



## cgav1424

Good luck and fingers crossed, Powell!

Jary - awesome about the 3+. 

Thank you everyone for the kind words and support. Still spotting, some nausea (actually dry heaved this morning) and I have heartburn every time I eat. So, I'm still trying to be hopeful and keep up my PMA. Six weeks tomorrow so yay! I was supposed to have a scan yesterday at 5+5, but purposefully asked for it to be pushed back to 6+5 then there'd be no way it could be too early to see a heartbeat. So, just a little less than a week to wait! 

Can't wait to read everyone's scan updates!


----------



## Hann12

Cgav1424 - how are you getting on? Thinking of you!


----------



## Hann12

Oh just saw your update - all good signs FX you will be fine


----------



## SiBelle

Hi ladies!
I hope I can join you. I'm due on May 27th with my second child. 
We are VERY excited!!

Prolifer, you are my hero for having toddlers AND expecting a fourth child! 
Everyday, I get more and more nervous that I won't be able to cater to my little guy as I get bigger. What will I do when I will breastfeed? I hope I'm able to show him as much love and that he won't feel neglected...

Hann, looks like you and I are in the same boat! Our first borns are about the same age! 

CGav - About your spotting, I spotted for over a week a couple of weeks ago. My doctor said it was normal to spot during the first trimester (as long as it's brown, and no cramps like PP said). It is caused by hormones. I hope you are doing ok. 

Aeris - My prenatals always make me nautious. I've started taking them at night, so I sleep through the nausea 

AknPie - I hear you about being cold all the time. I've been sleeping with a hoodie over my pajamas, with the hoodie over my head! 

Jary, congrats on your engagement! 

Sansiby, Powell, Hann, Can't wait to hear about your scans!!


----------



## cgav1424

Hann - thank you love! Aren't you getting your scan tomorrow? So exciting!!! How was the rest of your trip? 

Welcome SiBelle and congratulations! Thank you for the support. :) I know I'm freaking out about every little thing, but after three losses... it's hard to stay positive. But I'm enjoying everyday of this pregnancy for as long as I have it, which I hope is 9 long months!


----------



## JustFluffy

Yes Powell, good luck! I can't wait to hear!

AFM- I feel a cold coming on, eww! I looked it up online and spoke to my OB and pretty much the best thing to do since I cannot take any medicine is rest and lots of fluids. Well, that's is nearly impossible working 40 hours a week and going to school for my Master's. Blah, maybe I will just have to stay in bed all weekend and hope that works!


----------



## Jary

Ladies, this may be TMI so I'm sorry but I just noticed that it feels like the muscles around the outside of my vagina are bruised...just on the left hand side. Hurts a bit when I press on it.

Anyone had this before? No lumps and I've not had any 50 shades of grey type sex LOL


----------



## SiBelle

CGav, I know what you mean. I had a MC last month. I'm not dwelling over it, nature has its own way of taking care of things. I'm sure everything will be find. Big hugs 

Jary, not sure, it may fall into the category of "weird pregnancy pains" 
I wouldn't worry about it. Maybe you are getting some 50 shades of action in your sleep? (it's happened to me before!) LOL!


----------



## aknqtpie

Powell... Good luck! I'll be anxiously waiting your news! 

Fluffy - I had a cold last week... It sucked! My doctor said I could use cough drops along as they weren't natural (like ricola) because it has horehound in it which can cause a m/c .... I ended up getting halls because the menthol was supposed to help with stuffy nose, sore throat and coughing... She also suggested getting a saline nose wash to keep your nose clean.


----------



## Hann12

Jary - maybe just stretching pains?


----------



## Starry Night

Hi!

I'm also due in May. Right now I'm guessing the 24th but I guess that can change. I'm 29 and my DH is 31 and DS is 14 months.

We're hoping for a little girlie but obviously DH and I will be happy with a healthy baby of either gender.


----------



## FeLynn

been reading though this thread, How did your scan go?


----------



## Powell130

I'll post a picture later when hubs gets home, his phone takes better pics than mine.

My due date was changed from May 13th to May 14th so I am 6w2d. With a heartbeat of 124bpm :) I cried when I saw the little flicker on the screen :) it was amazing to see! I can't wait til I can hear it <3


----------



## prolifer

Detty, I always have a bit of a cry when I have my scans done ^^ Relief and joy combined I think, it's pretty cool to see that tiny little miracle :)

Aw, thanks SiBelle ^^ You will always find time for your little ones :) Kids love babies and they need to get involved, so they feel important and can do little things for you to help out and feel like they are needed :)

My kids are impatiently asking me every single day, is baby going to be born today? Can we bring baby home tomorrow? Is baby ready to come out yet? ^^ Bless 'em


----------



## prolifer

Can't wait to see it Powell :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay!!! Good news Powell!!


----------



## JustFluffy

YAY Powell! I am excited for you! I am getting more excited to hear my LO now. Can;t wait to see the pic!


----------



## Powell130

<3
 



Attached Files:







S__B7F8.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Hann12

Yay Powell that's amazing! So happy for you!!


----------



## cgav1424

Powell, this makes me so happy! Yay, congratulations, woo-hoo... and all the other celebratory words you can think of! Yay for heartbeats!


----------



## Sass827

The best news Powell! Congrats times a million!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Great news powell :D!


----------



## prolifer

I love good news :)


----------



## Jary

Yay! So happy for you powell!! That little bean is doing very well :)


----------



## Starry Night

Great news!

AFM - it's the middle of the night and I'm getting my pregnancy insomnia. In a few minutes I'll probably go turn on Netflix (we don't actually have TV) and watch some dumb movie. Also, my IBS is flaring up. My stomach is all grumbly and I've had a bit of diarrhea. Got some heartburn too so I have a huge glass of milk beside me. And I'm FREEZING!!! I remember that with my previous two pregnancies. Just cold, cold, cold. But then I wake up all sweaty.


----------



## Hann12

Starry my ibs is flaring a bit too but not sure if it's because of the progesterone I'm taking. 

Just had a couple of morning sicks, now getting packed up to come home. I have some antisickness tablets for the way home at least. 
This time tomorrow we will have had our scan!! Hope we get as good news as you have Powell!


----------



## Jary

Have just referred myself to maternity...still won't speak to the community midwife until I'm nearly 11 weeks so they can book me for my 12 week scan! Thankfully they are going by my LMP so to them I'm 6+4...I did say I O'd later but the woman I spoke to said they would just confirm that with the scan and they would still go by my LMP for the time being.

*sigh* I want to see my bean! Can't wait another 6 weeks *goes mad* good thing I have you lovely ladies to rant to :D hehe!


----------



## Starry Night

Kind of jealous of all the scans coming up. With DS I had 14 but this time around I'm probably going to have to wait for my 20 week scan. And I've also heard that a lot of the hospitals around here won't tell you the sex. DH said he's willing to pay for a private if we won't be told. Neither of us have any desire to be Team Yellow if we can help it.

OK, I should try and get some more sleep before DS wakes up.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I can't seem to settle at night either! Just seem to be unable to heat up or lay still lol x


----------



## Powell130

Starry Night said:


> Great news!
> 
> AFM - it's the middle of the night and I'm getting my pregnancy insomnia. In a few minutes I'll probably go turn on Netflix (we don't actually have TV) and watch some dumb movie. Also, my IBS is flaring up. My stomach is all grumbly and I've had a bit of diarrhea. Got some heartburn too so I have a huge glass of milk beside me. And I'm FREEZING!!! I remember that with my previous two pregnancies. Just cold, cold, cold. But then I wake up all sweaty.

We don't have TV either, we watch everything on our Roku. They're GREAT!


----------



## prolifer

I couldn't get much sleep last night because my daughter sleeps in my bed and she kept banging her feet on the matress - in the end I had to flip her off her tummy so she'd stop!

Having 3 kids to chase after makes sure insomnia steers clear of me! I used to suffer from it so badly, was driving me crazy! Now I just lay down and fall asleep!


----------



## Hann12

That's great Jary - I should have done that as my lmp makes me 7 weeks instead of 6 weeks but I know for definite when I ovulated so I guess for me there is no point going that bit earlier as the scan for the downs check has to be done within a small window and I don't want to end up being outside of it. Yoy'll be fine as its only 4 days, mine being a week could push me outside it.


----------



## robinson380

Hey Ladies, how is everyone today? Happy Friday!! So, I am so relieved. I went for my first appt yesterday and I love my doctor. Since we had the mmc in June, she did an "under the table" ultrasound just so we could see the heartbeat since insurance will only pay for 1!!! We did not get to keep a picture but we were able to see little bean and a healthy heartbeat. She also called me in progesterone to begin taking while she waits for the results of my bloodwork too. Of course, I am still very cautious because we saw a heartbeat and healthy bean at 7w4d last time and the baby stopped growing at a little over 9 weeks.


----------



## Jary

Hann; thanks! I would think that if they thought I was too early then they'd ask me to come back. I don't really know much about the scans and what each one is for. I just can't wait to see my bean (or prawn as OH calls it)


----------



## SiBelle

prolifer said:


> Aw, thanks SiBelle ^^ You will always find time for your little ones :) Kids love babies and they need to get involved, so they feel important and can do little things for you to help out and feel like they are needed :)
> 
> My kids are impatiently asking me every single day, is baby going to be born today? Can we bring baby home tomorrow? Is baby ready to come out yet? ^^ Bless 'em

Thank you. So encouraging to hear! Sounds like you have wonderful kids


----------



## SiBelle

Powell, so excited for you! That's such good news!!


----------



## Starry Night

robinson380 said:


> Hey Ladies, how is everyone today? Happy Friday!! So, I am so relieved. I went for my first appt yesterday and I love my doctor. Since we had the mmc in June, she did an "under the table" ultrasound just so we could see the heartbeat since insurance will only pay for 1!!! We did not get to keep a picture but we were able to see little bean and a healthy heartbeat. She also called me in progesterone to begin taking while she waits for the results of my bloodwork too. Of course, I am still very cautious because we saw a heartbeat and healthy bean at 7w4d last time and the baby stopped growing at a little over 9 weeks.

Aw, that's so lovely that your doctor gave you that extra reassurance. So many doctors, I find, just brush you off at such an early stage. It's so nice to get one that cares and is trying to find solutions. :hugs:

I was going to say more but really, my body is telling me it's nap time. My insomnia is catching up with me.


----------



## Hann12

Jary - you have to be 11+4 to have the downs testing - you should be though so its fine, I wouldn't be if I went by my lmp, they would get me to do the later test rather than book me in again probably so it's better at mine to go by my ov date. Your dates are fine though plus your hospitals probably better too!!

Scan in the morning eeeek!!


----------



## prolifer

lol SiBelle - my first was born on July 13th too, but he was born in 1999 ^^


----------



## Hann12

Sibelle - wow we really are in similar situations with our current babies and this one!! Do you ever worry about your current one kicking you in the stomach? My little girl can be quite rough with me!


----------



## prolifer

I sleep beside my 5.y.o. and she always kicks me out of bed, I just sleep with my knee in front of my tummy and push her feet away when they get too close :)


----------



## Megan1986

Anyone from California have experience with applying for medi-cal?


----------



## Jary

Thanks Hann.

And good luck with the scan! Proper jealous  hehe. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Hann12

Just had my scan, all is perfect, the heart was beating away, very fast! She didn't say how fast but she said it was very fast and nothing to be concerned by. I asked about the brown spotting and she said it must be implantation related. All is looking good though, big relief!!


----------



## Jary

Yay!! Go baby Hann!

We told OH's parents yesterday and I think we shocked his mum lol. But soon after she was over come with excitment! 

And also, I think my preggo symptoms are starting off now. Feel a bit icky this morning :( hope it doesn't linger as it looks like a nice day. Friends are gathering for a drink tonight to celebrate our engagement and I hope they don't find it suspicious that I'm the designated driver again lol


----------



## JaysBaby

aknqtpie said:


> Question for you all .. is it just me, or are any of you feeling cold all the time.. I know further on in my pregnancy I will be wanting to walk around in the nude to cool off, but I have been cold for the last month! (Could be the weather too.. )

Lol I wake up in the middle of the night, every night and I feel like I'm on fire... I'm always so freaking hot...and if I'm not hot I super cold.. And ms has started and is only getting worse.. But hey anything to get my baby:wohoo:


----------



## Hann12

Here is our little peanut!


----------



## Jary

Aww! That's fab Hann :) did you get to see the heartbeat??


----------



## Hann12

We did - it was really obvious, like a really fast flicker on the screen. It's amazing! Can't wait for you to get yours too! So glad your mum was excited for you. It's hard covering up the drinking, I remember with my DD we had new years eve and I drank non alcoholic beer so that people didn't guess! This time I'll drink tonic and says its G&T when I'm out, think we have 2 occasions over the next 2 weeks that I'll be out for, apart from that I won't have to worry as I never get out really, always in with my DD.


----------



## Jary

I dunno if I'll make it out tonight if I keep feeling icky :( the joys of being pregnant! I'm looking forward to 2nd trimester already haha! OH actually appologised for getting me pregnant therefore giving me morning sickness! Bless him. At the mo I'm craving a nice roast dinner even tho im feeling sick but the thought of chocolate; blerghhh! Doesn't help I bought 75 pieces of lindor in NY xD

My ginger biscuits arnt working that well. Any tips for helping nausea ladies?

Yeah I can't wait for my scan...another 6ish weeks to go :( really happy that you saw your little beans' hb tho, must have been awesome!


----------



## aknqtpie

Seabands seemed to help, and keeping food in my stomach.. bland food at least. I make a point to eat in the morning right when I wake up, that way I can eat before hunger/nausea sets in. Sipping on water helped too.


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> Just had my scan, all is perfect, the heart was beating away, very fast! She didn't say how fast but she said it was very fast and nothing to be concerned by. I asked about the brown spotting and she said it must be implantation related. All is looking good though, big relief!!

Yay!!! I'm so glad :)


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> I dunno if I'll make it out tonight if I keep feeling icky :( the joys of being pregnant! I'm looking forward to 2nd trimester already haha! OH actually appologised for getting me pregnant therefore giving me morning sickness! Bless him. At the mo I'm craving a nice roast dinner even tho im feeling sick but the thought of chocolate; blerghhh! Doesn't help I bought 75 pieces of lindor in NY xD
> 
> My ginger biscuits arnt working that well. Any tips for helping nausea ladies?
> 
> Yeah I can't wait for my scan...another 6ish weeks to go :( really happy that you saw your little beans' hb tho, must have been awesome!

I've heard good things about the seabands also, but haven't tried them myself. I notice, if I don't let my stomach get empty i'm okay. I was feeling REALLY pukey this morning but didn't. I pretty much felt hung over lol I went back to bed after hubs went to work and when I woke back up and brushed my teeth, I puked a little lol yay (not really yay, i'm just enjoying every symptom because this one seems to be sticking :)


----------



## eggo preggo

Great Hann so pleased for you :)
I can't wait for my scan now on Wednesday.

Jary try sucking on an ice cube for nausea, really does help me.
Ginger biscuits a bit of a gimmicki find but fresh ginger with lemon is good.

Powell yes hungover is def the word!


----------



## Jary

Thanks guys will try those! Yeah I've noticed when I'm hungry it starts....I did go and get a nice Toby carvery earlier and it totally hit the spot :) only trouble is I'm hungry again :(

I've never heard of seabands...I know you guys are in the US so I don't know where I'd get them in the UK but I'll do a bit of searching about.

I know what you mean about feeling hungover! I was like that yesterday...although I'm thinking it may have been a migraine just without the aura. I felt like poop :(


----------



## pinktiara

I had that yesterday I was so exhausted and of course my toddler was not haha. It's weird my crampy feelings seems to have gone now and it's just really sore boobs today and slight nausea this week cannot come fast enough hopefully get my ultrasound done


----------



## Starry Night

Had some pink spotting today. Went to the ER and betas came back 4125. The doctor says it's a good level for 5 weeks. My symptoms had disappeared yesterday and this morning so I was imagining the worst but I'm feeling pregnant again. I will be getting an ultrasound some time this coming week.

This is around the time in my pregnancy with DS that the bleeding started. I hope it's not going to be as bad this time around. It's too much of an emotional roller coaster. It's going to be a long first trimester...


----------



## Hann12

Starry, thinking of you, spotting is scary I really panicked this week when I saw the brown cm I had. I hope you get the scan soon and some reassurance. 

Jary - I find ice Lollys help, and peanuts


----------



## prolifer

Morning all, Hann that little baby is so cute!


----------



## pinktiara

I find im still as worries this time even though i have had the same thing with my son it never goes away lol my dr said she has 6 kids and it only got worse with the worry


----------



## mathgenius33

Hey I'm new here and just read all your posts. I'm happy to see so many people going through this with me. I'm due May 11 and will have my first US on Tuesday the 25th. I'm really excited since this is my first pregnancy. I'm also glad to have all the symptoms like MS. When I say all I mean all. I threw up for the first time last night, which I hear is actually a good sign, but not so fun. My husband is as excited for our baby as I am!

Congratulations to everyone and I've been so glad to read all about your successful ultra sounds. I hope I can share the same with you in a few days.


----------



## pinktiara

I never had morning sickness with my son but certainly having some nausea with this one ugh


----------



## Starry Night

I've only had mild nausea and it comes and goes. But it's still early for me. I'll know how much m/s to expect next week....provided all goes well of course. Not being pessimistic, I'm actually rather hopeful for my baby's future. I just don't want to get ahead of myself.

Stupid spotting! Had a little more brown cm along with some gook but once the gook passed my cramps stopped and some of my symptoms returned. I really hope this is all the drama I get. But I am planning on skipping church and some other activities tomorrow. DH will take DS and I will stay home "sick".


----------



## AerisandAlex

I'm glad to hear everyone's doing so well ^_^ I love the u/s pics! I'm so excited for you girls! ^_^ I can't wait for mine in just 3 more weeks! When they did it in the hospital they weren't able to find a heart beat but they said they weren't even looking, was wayyyyyy too early they said, not to mention the hospitals around here don't have very high tech machines :p so even if they did try, they said they probably wouldn't find it that early.

If I could just hear the heart beat I would stop being so worried >.< I know my last two had no problems in the first trimester but I worried as much with them as I am with this one. Seems silly I know, but just can't help it :) I want to see my little peanut :)


----------



## NorthStar01

I am due May 28th. This is my first pregnancy, so I'm a little nervous, but I'm also excited :)


----------



## OliveLove

Hi! Just wanted to introduce myself to May mommies  Just found out I'm pregnant with my second baby (I miscarried my first at 13 weeks), I am due May 24, I think, my cycles were a bit messed up, so the due date could be for beginning of June, but I'll just leave it how it is until I see a doctor! 

I'm very shocked, did not try to get pregnant because I'm still in school. I feel like I'm going to miscarry because that's what happened the first time around..

If anybody wants to buddy up, I would love that! I'm 24 and have been with my OH for over 2 years. :flower:


----------



## prolifer

Hi, welcome to our most recent mothers-to-be ^^

Sorry to hear about the loss, I can't even imagine how it feels at any stage.


----------



## Blondey2012

Hello 

I got my BFP Thursday! According to lmp I'm due 30th may. This is my first pregnancy and I'm so nervous. I'm 23 and oh is 26, weirdly we came off the pill on the 30th may this year!! 

I've got all sorts of weird feelings going on, stretching pains, the odd twinge, lots of wind and that horrible metallic taste in my mouth all the time!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Urrgh! Nausea has turned into full blown MS and have spewed countless times over this weekend including in a public carpark! I'm in englad for the weekend with my mate and managed to cover up drinking with 'antibiotics' but the sickness is hard, think she's guessed! Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## mathgenius33

Stevensmummyx: What do you mean by "cover up the drinking with antibiotics."? 

I'm going to my sister's wedding next weekend and traveling 5 hours on a plane. Since I didn't know I was pregnant when I booked the flight, we asked for a window seat. Hopefully someone will switch, or they'll have to deal with my bathroom breaks on a red eye.

I've already told my close relatives I'm pregnant, but no aunts, uncles, or cousins yet. Since I won't be drinking I'm kind of wondering if anyone might guess why. Also, bland foods are way better for my m/s (which lasts all day long), and I'll bet the wedding food will be really rich. Should be interesting.


----------



## Starry Night

As someone who often gets panic attacks in the form of nausea, when I need to cover up the fact I'm not eating (I don't like to let the whole world know I'm being a mental case) I just nibble at the food and focus on the stuff I know I can handle. If anyone asks I just say "I'm not really that hungry. I snacked a lot before arriving". Or I start dumping stuff into DH's plate when others aren't looking! lol

I'm flying in a couple of weeks too so I hope the m/s doesn't kick in too severely for me. So far it's still very mild and not very often.

stevensmummy - sorry you're feeling poorly. I think barfing in public is one of my biggest fears and why I have such a phobia of barfing. And you can't really cover that one up.


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi I'm due on the 31st May 2013 this is my 1st pregnancy so am excited but nervous!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

mathgenius33 said:


> Stevensmummyx: What do you mean by "cover up the drinking with antibiotics."?
> 
> I'm going to my sister's wedding next weekend and traveling 5 hours on a plane. Since I didn't know I was pregnant when I booked the flight, we asked for a window seat. Hopefully someone will switch, or they'll have to deal with my bathroom breaks on a red eye.
> 
> I've already told my close relatives I'm pregnant, but no aunts, uncles, or cousins yet. Since I won't be drinking I'm kind of wondering if anyone might guess why. Also, bland foods are way better for my m/s (which lasts all day long), and I'll bet the wedding food will be really rich. Should be interesting.

I mean that my excuse for not drinking is because I'm on antibiotics :p! Xx


----------



## Powell130

I just don't drink lol and not worry about an excuse. I'm not drinking because I don't want to lol


----------



## nhpgator

I am new and due it looks like May 23rd. This will be our 3rd but it seems brand new since our girls are 9 and 6. This one is a little bit of a surprise. My husband has been working in out of state and only home every other weekend. He was home one week watching the girls while I was away on work and texted me that he had been thinking about having another kid. When I came home from work trip the next day - we had two nights together before he went back to Chicago. Well - two nights was enough I guess as the dating from our ultrasound lines up perfectly with those nights. I told him he should THINK about winning the lottery. He looked at me funny and I showed him the ultrasound pics and said you were THINKING about having another kid...

So we are getting used to starting all over. I have never found out this early, so a little nervous about the next few weeks. I have another dr appointment and US in October as I am also 37 so a little "older" ugh....I didn't know I was old!!! We are waiting to tell everyone till 12 weeks or maybe Christmas which will be 16 weeks - but a real cheap Christmas present if I can keep from showing too bad. 

And just to put some of your minds at ease about some of the typical pregnancy symptoms. I had absolutely none for my first and the only thing I had with my second was heartburn - which they said happens with babies with lots of hair - and my second had a full head of gorgeous curls...(my first had hardly any) so don't worry about not having symptoms. (Now watch I will get some horrible ones this time around)

Look forward to following everyone the next 9 months or so and I hope everything sticks.


----------



## cgav1424

Hann - What a beautiful scan! So pleased for you!

eggo preggo - We're lined up, aren't we? Same due date and I have a scan on Wednesday as well! Keep me posted, will you?

Starrynight - I know all about the stupid spotting! I started last Wednesday when I was 
5+5 and I haven't stopped since. I can't stand it!

mathgenius, northstar, olivelove, blondey - Welcome and congratulations on your BFPs!

stevensmummy - My bffs didn't buy my antibiotics story. We went out to dinner on Friday night for my birthday and when they asked if sushi sounded good for dinner, I told them no... and I never say no to sushi. Then we ended up at a cute little cafe and I turned down both alcohol and a smoke (which I only do when drinking anyway) and they totally called me out on it. I just wanted to wait until after my scan to tell them, but there was no hiding it. 

nhpgator - Tell me all about starting over! We have an 11 year old DS and our DD will be 6 tomorrow. I'm trying not to freak out about the age difference between our oldest and our youngest! My son will be starting college in 7 years and I'll still be dropping his little brother/sister off at second grade!

afm, as you read above... I still have the spotting... Last night, when I woke up to go to the bathroom for the millionth time... there was some thin light red blood on the toilet paper. But mostly it's all still brown so I'm trying to be positive. No cramping and I still have my symptoms. Pukey, but haven't actually thrown up; sore bbs; but not as tired as I used to be. Three more days til my scan so fingers crossed! Hope you all have a wonderful week!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Yeah I actually got antibiotics on monday for an infected piercing tho so I have them with me, however the infection cleared up on its own on tuesday. If I turned down a drink and just said 'I don't feel like a drink' they would definately know :haha: x


----------



## mathgenius33

Stevensmummyx said:


> Yeah I actually got antibiotics on monday for an infected piercing tho so I have them with me, however the infection cleared up on its own on tuesday. If I turned down a drink and just said 'I don't feel like a drink' they would definately know :haha: x

I know what you mean. I'm pretty sure when I don't even have a drink when I make a toast to my sister's marriage, someone might suspect something. Luckily only 23 people are going, family and close friends. Not drinking put together with the fact that I probably won't be able to eat a the meal may be a giveaway.

I'm totally fine with people suspecting at this point. A few of my teammates on my swim team already guessed when I stopped playing water polo, anyway. While we're on the subject, is there anyone here who is an athlete also?


----------



## pinktiara

thats how My inlaws found out they offered me a drink at sunday dinner and stupid me said not tonight lol whats that even mean. I never drink really anyways so it would have been ok but my hubby started laughing because his mom gave him a weird look than the jig was up there the only ones who know and a few close friends


----------



## Hann12

Sick sick sick!!! Just finally got a big sleep as my DD hasn't slept for the past week. Feels good to have got a longer sleep at last! Still woke up feeling sick though, and now I need to go and make breakfast for us. Worse part of sickness this time is having to make food for my DD because I feel so sick!! Poor little thing is non the wiser though so I have to put on a good show of normal for her!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Not an athlete but I'm a dance teacher :) xx


----------



## Jary

Aww! Hann! I woke up feeling sick about 5 am and couldn't get comfy. Snacked on a couple of things then slept on the sofa! It's settled for the moment but I'm afraid to start getting ready in case it starts again. I need to do shopping so hope it stays away.

A work colleague rang me last night to ask if I wanted to do a long day instead of a nightshift which I had on the rotor...I agreed (she can't get anyone to look after her little boy) but I wonder how I'm going to cope. Really hope I don't throw up over my patients! I've bought a seaband so waiting for that to arrive and I'll try that :)

Just think Hann, this ms won't last forever!


----------



## BDownmommie

Hi all - I'm so excited, I go for my first scan today (after work) and it's so hard already to think of anything but seeing that pic. This is my first, so I haven't ever seen a US at this point. 

And bc we did IUI, there's a chance that its multiples (or so says the doc) so I am even more curious...OH and I keep joking bc I had 5 folicles ready to go with a great sample, so....I guess I find out in 8 hours lol.:hugs::hugs:OH already has 4 kids from previous relationship, and so adding 1 didn't seem like an issue, but now he's as concerned as me..

From what I've read, I don't have symptoms for multiples - in fact, if it wasn't for the boobs, I probably wouldn't know about the pregnancy at all - in the 6 weeks, I have already grown a full cup size:happydance::happydance::happydance: Both OH and I are happy about that; however, they are just so sore. I really don't know what to do - I hear that pain is normal, but my nipples are so sensitive that I cringe whenever I have to walk fast, hit a bump in the car or take off my bar. I called the doc, she said it could be completely normal - but is anyone else experiencing this sore of boob pain or growth?


----------



## Hann12

BDownmommie said:


> Hi all - I'm so excited, I go for my first scan today (after work) and it's so hard already to think of anything but seeing that pic. This is my first, so I haven't ever seen a US at this point.
> 
> And bc we did IUI, there's a chance that its multiples (or so says the doc) so I am even more curious...OH and I keep joking bc I had 5 folicles ready to go with a great sample, so....I guess I find out in 8 hours lol.:hugs::hugs:OH already has 4 kids from previous relationship, and so adding 1 didn't seem like an issue, but now he's as concerned as me..
> 
> From what I've read, I don't have symptoms for multiples - in fact, if it wasn't for the boobs, I probably wouldn't know about the pregnancy at all - in the 6 weeks, I have already grown a full cup size:happydance::happydance::happydance: Both OH and I are happy about that; however, they are just so sore. I really don't know what to do - I hear that pain is normal, but my nipples are so sensitive that I cringe whenever I have to walk fast, hit a bump in the car or take off my bar. I called the doc, she said it could be completely normal - but is anyone else experiencing this sore of boob pain or growth?

Hope the scan goes well!! I wouldn't worry about the sore nipples, loads of people experience the same thing and it's completely normal. I had it in my last pregnancy but not until around week 8, so I assume this one will be similar. Everyone's different though!


----------



## Powell130

BDownmommie said:


> Hi all - I'm so excited, I go for my first scan today (after work) and it's so hard already to think of anything but seeing that pic. This is my first, so I haven't ever seen a US at this point.
> 
> And bc we did IUI, there's a chance that its multiples (or so says the doc) so I am even more curious...OH and I keep joking bc I had 5 folicles ready to go with a great sample, so....I guess I find out in 8 hours lol.:hugs::hugs:OH already has 4 kids from previous relationship, and so adding 1 didn't seem like an issue, but now he's as concerned as me..
> 
> From what I've read, I don't have symptoms for multiples - in fact, if it wasn't for the boobs, I probably wouldn't know about the pregnancy at all - in the 6 weeks, I have already grown a full cup size:happydance::happydance::happydance: Both OH and I are happy about that; however, they are just so sore. I really don't know what to do - I hear that pain is normal, but my nipples are so sensitive that I cringe whenever I have to walk fast, hit a bump in the car or take off my bar. I called the doc, she said it could be completely normal - but is anyone else experiencing this sore of boob pain or growth?

I'm right there with ya on the boobs! I've went from almost an A to filling up a B! And they are SOO sore, I dread taking my bra off at night also :haha: I'm so glad I'm not the only one. Are yours hard too? Mine are very firm! 

That and my increasing nausea in the mornings are my main symptoms. I have noticed in the last 4 days or so that I'm definitely eating allot more, hubs keeps calling me a fatty :haha: So far tho, I've only gained 1 pound and I'm not sure if that was a fluke or not because it wasn't very long after I ate. Is it weird that I want to gain plenty of weight during this pregnancy and keep some after? I guess it's because I'm so tiny!


----------



## BDownmommie

Firm - heck ya! And as far as taking the bra off - I don't i sleep with it on, I don't think I'd be able to get a minute of sleep otherwise.
And the nipples - wowsers, I actually called the doctor and asked about it to see if it was normal - apparently, my doc doesnt like using the word normal - but it possible to feel them being sore already. She told me to find a de-sensitizing lotion for them - sadly thought, cant find. 

But strangley - the boobs, the only 'normal' issue - no MS (knock on wood), an occasional pimple (but really - that's nothing)...

The only other thing going on here is with food. It seems that i can't stand the thought of the same food twice! OH is laughing at me because I will be all over one sort of food (let's say chocolate, which is weird by itself bc i never eat it), and once I've tasted it, I don't want it again. In fact, the thought of it is gross to me. Friday night, wanted chinese food, sure enough there was leftovers so sat i decided i would heat some up for dinner, but nope, as soon as i smelt it - i no longer wanted to eat it - didn't feel sick, just had no appetite for that food.

How strange is that?


----------



## Sass827

I remember at 6 weeks my bbs being so sore that the cat walked over me in bed and I screamed. Like really screamed it hurt so bad. They don't hurt as much anymore, but they are still growing like crazy.


----------



## Starry Night

Right now my breasts are achey but not overly sensitive. They're not much bigger either but I already grew from an A cup to a C after DS and they stayed that way. They're just a bit swollen looking right now. My symptoms overall are mild and am really trying not worry about that --it's still so early and I didn't really start feeling pregnant with DS until past the 6 week mark. I guess I do have a reduced appetite if not actual m/s. I've lost 3 pounds since becoming pregnant! :wacko:

I called my doctor's office this morning. He's booked for the whole week! :dohh: So I have an appointment with another one of the clinic's doctor's for tomorrow. Still waiting to hear about my scan. I hate waiting.


----------



## Starry Night

OK....JUST as I posted how I haven't heard from them I got a call. ha ha The ultrasound clinic is ordering up my blood work with my local ER room and once they get the results they'll book my scan. So I should hear from them this afternoon or early tomorrow.

I guess I can cancel the appointment at the clinic and rebook with my actual doctor. I only wanted to go for my betas. If I'm getting them already I can wait to see my actual doctor to deal with my pregnancy.


----------



## Powell130

BDownmommie said:


> Firm - heck ya! And as far as taking the bra off - I don't i sleep with it on, I don't think I'd be able to get a minute of sleep otherwise.
> And the nipples - wowsers, I actually called the doctor and asked about it to see if it was normal - apparently, my doc doesnt like using the word normal - but it possible to feel them being sore already. She told me to find a de-sensitizing lotion for them - sadly thought, cant find.
> 
> But strangley - the boobs, the only 'normal' issue - no MS (knock on wood), an occasional pimple (but really - that's nothing)...
> 
> The only other thing going on here is with food. It seems that i can't stand the thought of the same food twice! OH is laughing at me because I will be all over one sort of food (let's say chocolate, which is weird by itself bc i never eat it), and once I've tasted it, I don't want it again. In fact, the thought of it is gross to me. Friday night, wanted chinese food, sure enough there was leftovers so sat i decided i would heat some up for dinner, but nope, as soon as i smelt it - i no longer wanted to eat it - didn't feel sick, just had no appetite for that food.
> 
> How strange is that?

Yay so i'm not the only one. I've thought about sleeping in my bra, but I think it'd be hard to sleep since I'm not used to sleeping in it.

That is weird about the food. I haven't had any aversions or anything yet, just everything I eat tastes SO GOOD lol speaking of food,,,i'm hungry ol


----------



## mathgenius33

Stevensmummyx said:


> Not an athlete but I'm a dance teacher :) xx

That's awesome. Are you still teaching during pregnancy?


----------



## Jary

For those ladies who are experiencing the joys of morning sickness, how are you coping at work with the nausea? Im back at work on Wednesday and I'm worried about getting through the day. I've wanted to get stuff done in the flat today and go food shopping with OH but the thought of doing anything makes me queasy! 

And it might sound really weird and I'm not saying anything bad about NY but whenever I think about it I feel even more nauseous! :( makes no sense but there it is!


----------



## JustFluffy

I am right there with you Jary! Work is so HARD to get through! I haven't thrown up yet, but nauseous a lot. I just do not know how I am going to make it to 2nd tri!!! With work and school for my Masters and making the baby sucking up all my energy I have no idea how I make it through each day... SO exhausting, and miserable!!!


----------



## Jary

:hugs: we can get through it! Easier said than done when all you can think about is whether your going to spend all day with your head in the toilet.

I'm hoping my seabands will work for me. They should be here tomorrow! I asked OH to buy some ice lollies and rice crackers for me to eat in the morning before I get out of bed. Guess its trial and error to find out what works lol


----------



## robinson380

I am right there with you all---very nauseous!!! It comes in waves were I think "oh I feel better then it hits me like a ton of bricks." I have still not vomitted (thank goodness) and I do not know how! I bring peanut butter crackers, pretzels, and lots of water to work with me, but I want to be home lying in bed so badly! We can do this ladies only a few more weeks! :sick:


----------



## cgav1424

I'm totally fine with people suspecting at this point. A few of my teammates on my swim team already guessed when I stopped playing water polo, anyway. While we're on the subject, is there anyone here who is an athlete also?[/QUOTE]

Hey Stevensmummy - I run half marathons (I actually ran one two days before I got my BFP) and was training to do a triathlon next month. I was swimming with a masters swim team 3x a week and running/cycling 3x a week. Because I've had two m/c and one chemical pregnancy, I've dialed it back quite a bit. I only run 3-4 miles twice a week with my son's cross country team and do easy swim workouts on my own twice a week.


----------



## Jary

Robinson I'm just the same! This morning I felt sick slept on the sofa for a bit, nausea settled but as soon as I started getting ready it came back. I've had it most of today but there's moments where it settles and I'm thinking 'oh it must be over for the day' and nope it comes back. I couldn't finish my tea because it returned...had felt really hungry and the food smelt amazing but after eating a bit I had to give up :(

Yeah we can do it! Our bodies are built for this job!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

mathgenius33 said:


> Stevensmummyx said:
> 
> 
> Not an athlete but I'm a dance teacher :) xx
> 
> That's awesome. Are you still teaching during pregnancy?Click to expand...

Yep, obviously will take it easy tho and avoid jumping around like a loon lol, but it brings in a few extra pennies so I will give it up when I'm big and fat lol! X


----------



## kpnut1987

Hey just saw ur from dorest wondered where abouts as im just under 6 weeks and live in wimborne :)


----------



## Starry Night

Ugh!! I started spotting bright red this afternoon. It's only when I wipe and it comes and goes but it looks like I'm going to have a similar pregnancy that I had with DS. Once/if my scan confirms I'm still pregnant I'm going to have to put myself on bed rest again.


----------



## Powell130

Fingers crossed your scan shows a healthy bean!

AFM - I felt my uterus growing earlier, for about 30 minutes. It was really cool feeling! Now I have a small baby bump :)


----------



## Megan1986

I am not feeling too many symptoms besides being exhausted all the time! I am having some nausea here and there but it has been better the past few days. Lots of trip to the potty as well. Feeling good overall. How is everyone else feeling?

btw: 15 days until I get to see my Bitty on the ultrasound!


----------



## mathgenius33

Getting through work today was kind of a challenge due to feeling nauseous all the time. It gets kind of worse every week. I took a short nap right before lunch and it helped me get through the day. I was able to eat all my lunch but still felt hungry and low on energy all day. 

I find it helps to eat when I'm not super hungry, but the problem is I'm a college professor and sometimes I don't have a choice of when to eat if I'm in the middle of classes.

Oh well, it will all be worth it by May.


----------



## Megan1986

I agree. I am trying to focus on the fact that it will ALL be worth it when I am holding my little baby!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hope everything is ok starry :hug: fx'd for you xx


----------



## Hann12

Starry I hope you are okay, really hope you don't have bleeding throughout like you did last time! 

With you all on the sicky feelings! I barely slept last night too. Need a big sleep!! Hoping my DD is on good form today!


----------



## Jary

kpnut1987 said:


> Hey just saw ur from dorest wondered where abouts as im just under 6 weeks and live in wimborne :)

Hey did you mean me?? I'm in ferndown :) not far! Not from the area originally but I love it down here :)

Also ladies, I got my seabands today. So far so good but I've only had them on about 10 mins lol. Nausea not completely gone but bearable. Gonna try some breakfast and see how I go! Felt so so sick this morning :(


----------



## Hann12

I did too Jary! I'm not loving food at the moment! I think I'll get some seabands too, I don't remember them being a big success last time but its worth a try.


----------



## Rozz1e1

Ooh Powell good luck with everything! I know things are different over the pond but Iv had two scans so far..mainly due to me being stroppy and saying I know my body you dont...etc lol! but Im also due in May, on the 6th :) am very happy and also very tired!! Lots of loves and luck to everyone :) :flower:


----------



## Jary

They have taken the edge off. Only problem is I'm supposed to be bare below the elbow at work do I don't know if I could ask for permission to wear them and just take them off if I'm doing anything like washing a patient etc

But tbh I'm mostly doing drug rounds and paper work and then IVs in between! So busy!


----------



## Rozz1e1

Jary said:


> They have taken the edge off. Only problem is I'm supposed to be bare below the elbow at work do I don't know if I could ask for permission to wear them and just take them off if I'm doing anything like washing a patient etc
> 
> But tbh I'm mostly doing drug rounds and paper work and then IVs in between! So busy!

Ooh are you another nurse like me lol!!


----------



## Rozz1e1

Ive never heard of seabands...where can I get them from>? They sound perfect!!


----------



## kpnut1987

Jary said:


> kpnut1987 said:
> 
> 
> Hey just saw ur from dorest wondered where abouts as im just under 6 weeks and live in wimborne :)
> 
> Hey did you mean me?? I'm in ferndown :) not far! Not from the area originally but I love it down here :)
> 
> Also ladies, I got my seabands today. So far so good but I've only had them on about 10 mins lol. Nausea not completely gone but bearable. Gonna try some breakfast and see how I go! Felt so so sick this morning :(Click to expand...

hi wow that is close im 25 next week just married in may n freshly back from honeymoon at the weekend...dont know any pregnant ppl as we are from forest area not wimborne....is this your first baby?


----------



## Jary

Rozzle...yep qualified in september last year and been working at my job since February. It's a good job but boy is it ridiculously busy. I've been enjoying my two weeks off after the stress everyone's been getting. Lol but such is life!

And yeah seabands use acupressure...got mine from amazon. They don't work for everyone but I think they are defo worth a go. My nausea is much more bearable...still feel sick if I think of chocolate tho so I'm trying not to!

Kpnut, where are you from originally? I'm from near Newcastle-Upon-Tyne. And yep first baby! First grandchild for both my mum and OH's parents :)


----------



## Jary

Sorry just re read your post and realised you did put where you were from! Silly me!


----------



## Rozz1e1

Jary said:


> Rozzle...yep qualified in september last year and been working at my job since February. It's a good job but boy is it ridiculously busy. I've been enjoying my two weeks off after the stress everyone's been getting. Lol but such is life!
> 
> And yeah seabands use acupressure...got mine from amazon. They don't work for everyone but I think they are defo worth a go. My nausea is much more bearable...still feel sick if I think of chocolate tho so I'm trying not to!
> 
> Kpnut, where are you from originally? I'm from near Newcastle-Upon-Tyne. And yep first baby! First grandchild for both my mum and OH's parents :)

Wow I qualified last september also!! It does get busy as hell! im a psychiatric nurse, are you general? Lol and 2 weeks off sounds blissful!! and were your seabands expensive? xxx


----------



## kpnut1987

Kpnut said:


> first grandchild for my parents only best friend and mum know they are so excited have you told anyone? we should keep in touch if you like may be nice when we have babies as they will be very similar age n live close by?
> x


----------



## Jary

Rozz1e; ah cool, yeah I'm a general nurse. I work in cancer care :)

Kpnut; sounds like a good idea! Weve told close family and everyone else will get to know once I've had the 12 week scan :)


----------



## Jary

Oh and Rozz1e the bands were about a fiver on amazon


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Oooh some nurses :D! I've just started uni to do nursing! Which is now going to affect my placements :/! Awell will be worth it in the end! X


----------



## Rozz1e1

Stevensmummyx said:


> Oooh some nurses :D! I've just started uni to do nursing! Which is now going to affect my placements :/! Awell will be worth it in the end! X

heehee it will be huni, ask your uni what there maternity rules are, different unis have different things, altho with ure bursary you can continue to get it so long as you go back to uni after :) xxxxx Congrats!! whoo go us nurses!! xxx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Yeah coz I've just started I don't think I can do my placement as occupational health won't give me my hep b booster so I have a meeting with my course leader in the first week of october, I'm gonna see if I can at least do all my modules and paperwork before first year ends and then the following may when baby is 1, join in with the new first years on placement and join second year with them, dunno if its a possibility but its worth a shot xx


----------



## Jary

Good luck stevensmummy! I know a girl in my class got preg in second year but went back after baby and she still got her bursary. Once you get started the time will fly by. I still can't believe I'm a qualified nurse now. Seems like only yesterday that I was a student!


----------



## Rozz1e1

Jary said:


> Good luck stevensmummy! I know a girl in my class got preg in second year but went back after baby and she still got her bursary. Once you get started the time will fly by. I still can't believe I'm a qualified nurse now. Seems like only yesterday that I was a student!

Ooh I know that feeling! Its a bizzarre feeling having students on the ward lol!! fingers crossed stevensmummy xxxx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I know I actually can't wait! I'm hoping to do my 3 year degree (stretched over 4 year to have bubs) and then go and do midwifery but I have a feeling that mental health nursing might sway me! Lol thanks ladies! Xx


----------



## prolifer

Checking in and reading up :)


----------



## Powell130

Hey there prolifer! How are you feeling today? I wasn't as nauseous as the last few days which is just fine, I think the cereal I ate when I first got up helped :) also, my boobs aren't as sore. still the same size and firm tho :haha:


----------



## Rozz1e1

Hehehe stevensmummy being an rmn is awesome :) I love it :) xxxxxx


----------



## Powell130

I most definitely got a small baby bump last night! :)

I felt my uterus growing and had a feeling that's what it was. When I woke up this morning, it was still there. In the mornings my stomach is normally flat like it always has been and it would slowly grow and bloat throughout the day when I would eat, but not a true "baby bump" Now it is :)


----------



## kpnut1987

Jary said:


> Rozz1e; ah cool, yeah I'm a general nurse. I work in cancer care :)
> 
> Kpnut; sounds like a good idea! Weve told close family and everyone else will get to know once I've had the 12 week scan :)

ok maybe add on fb as i use that more and we could keep in touch ? I'm kirsty browning on there if your happy to add? 

x


----------



## Jary

Cool, just don't mention anything baby related on a wall post as no-one but close family knows! I'm sure you wouldn't anyway! :)


----------



## kpnut1987

Jary said:


> Cool, just don't mention anything baby related on a wall post as no-one but close family knows! I'm sure you wouldn't anyway! :)

oh no i never would but great for getting to know you and can private message :)


----------



## Jary

Is your school down as the burgate school and sixth form centre?


----------



## kpnut1987

Jary said:


> Is your school down as the burgate school and sixth form centre?

yes :)


----------



## Jary

Aha! I've found the right kirsty! There's loads lol!


----------



## Starry Night

powell - that's so exciting that you are already getting your little bump.

And ((hugs)) to all those going through sickness.

afm - still waiting to hear from the clinic. They said they'd call in the morning and it's already half over. They're probably going to call me at 11:59. ha ha The spotting is on and off and is sometimes red and sometimes brown. feeling a little low this morning but hanging on.


----------



## Jary

FX'd for you starry night! :hugs:


----------



## cgav1424

Thinking of you, Starry Night! My spotting is still brown and tissue-y sometimes and it actually seems to have increased a little bit. It's a little more than spotting, but not bleeding. Also, I woke up this morning feeling kinda normal. I wasn't queasy and my bb's aren't as sore anymore. Oh well. I need to stop over analyzing everything. I get my scan this time tomorrow so at least I'll know for sure what's happening. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Powell130

kpnut1987 said:


> Jary said:
> 
> 
> Rozz1e; ah cool, yeah I'm a general nurse. I work in cancer care :)
> 
> Kpnut; sounds like a good idea! Weve told close family and everyone else will get to know once I've had the 12 week scan :)
> 
> ok maybe add on fb as i use that more and we could keep in touch ? I'm kirsty browning on there if your happy to add?
> 
> xClick to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/448195465224274/


----------



## Powell130

cgav1424 said:


> Thinking of you, Starry Night! My spotting is still brown and tissue-y sometimes and it actually seems to have increased a little bit. It's a little more than spotting, but not bleeding. Also, I woke up this morning feeling kinda normal. I wasn't queasy and my bb's aren't as sore anymore. Oh well. I need to stop over analyzing everything. I get my scan this time tomorrow so at least I'll know for sure what's happening.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!

GL with your scan tomorrow!


----------



## eggo preggo

Powell130 said:


> cgav1424 said:
> 
> 
> Thinking of you, Starry Night! My spotting is still brown and tissue-y sometimes and it actually seems to have increased a little bit. It's a little more than spotting, but not bleeding. Also, I woke up this morning feeling kinda normal. I wasn't queasy and my bb's aren't as sore anymore. Oh well. I need to stop over analyzing everything. I get my scan this time tomorrow so at least I'll know for sure what's happening.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> GL with your scan tomorrow!Click to expand...

I'm super exhausted and my boobs are huge two sizes up already!

Ladies stay positive, Cgav if its brown its probably nothing.
I have my scan too tomorrow, so excited to see my little blueberry for the first time:) let us know how yours went x


----------



## Jary

Powell are you going to put up a pic of your bump???


----------



## BDownmommie

Hey everyone - i had my first scan yesterday:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: and just had to share.

Not only did I get some really REALLY shocking news, but i got to hear both their little heartbeats.

OMG - I got twins!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Wow thats amazing news congrautlations on twins!! 

Starry - hope they call soon!

cgav1424 - really hope the scan goes well tomorrow, will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## JustFluffy

Congrats on twins!

Good luck to everyone waiting for news or going in for scans soon. 

Nothing new to report for me, just suffering through 9 hours of work every day then crashing when I get home. :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Yayy for twinnies :D! Xx


----------



## Jary

Congrats on the twins!! Yay more babies!! :)


----------



## Sass827

Yay twins! So awesome!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on the twins! Wow! Glad your scan went doubly well! Awesome.

cgav - good luck on your scan. I'm quite hopeful that your baby will be OK.

afm - still haven't heard from the clinic. So annoying! My betas must have come out OK so they don't feel the need to rush. At least, that's what I'm telling myself. ha ha

And I'm starting to feel disgusting. My mouth is full of mucous and feeling gross though not out-right nauseous. Really hoping these are good signs! DH has a cold but if that's what I was catching the mucuous would be in my throat, not mouth, right? We're sleeping in seperate beds right now so I won't catch it.


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Powell are you going to put up a pic of your bump???

I will :)
 



Attached Files:







bump 7 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Powell130

BDownmommie said:


> Hey everyone - i had my first scan yesterday:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: and just had to share.
> 
> Not only did I get some really REALLY shocking news, but i got to hear both their little heartbeats.
> 
> OMG - I got twins!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

OMG Congrats!! Are you going to post a picture from your scan?


----------



## robinson380

YAY Powell and I love the dog in the background :)


----------



## Jary

Yay lil bump! I reckon you'll have a really neat bump, I'll probably just look like I've gone wild in a cake shop rofl.

Ps I love your dog photobombing :D what happened for him to need the collar??


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Yay lil bump! I reckon you'll have a really neat bump, I'll probably just look like I've gone wild in a cake shop rofl.
> 
> Ps I love your dog photobombing :D what happened for him to need the collar??

lol thanx! That' one of my fur babies. She got into a small scuffle with one of our others and she got the pad on her foot bit halfway off :( had to get it stitched back on and she's on bed rest (lol) for 2 weeks so she doesn't break it back open

I really hope I'm not all belly. I want to keep some of my pregnancy weight! I have gained 2 pounds since Sunday so I'm pretty happy with that, it's my first weight gain so far lol


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, poor little puppy. lol I love the little bump. 

Finally got my scan booked. Tomorrow at 10am. I hope they see something!


----------



## LovelyCupcake

I just found out today that I'm pregnant with my Rainbow baby. I'll be having it sometime in May!!!! Yay for us!!!!


----------



## prolifer

Feeling so horrible lol I am almost 8 weeks and haven't puked yet but now I've said it I probably will >.< lol

What's a rainbow baby?


----------



## LovelyCupcake

A rainbow baby is the first baby you have after a miscarriage. I started feeling nauseated last night, but dismissed it as me being weird as always. Lo and behold.... there's a person inside me.


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome lovelycupcake!!! 

Prolifer - I haven't gotten sick yet either, just a tiny bit of nausea but not too bad. Knock on wood that I don't get sick!! 

Powell - I love the bump!! I have a bump, but it is my "20lbs overweight" bump, so you can't really tell much of a difference lol.


----------



## Powell130

Starry Night said:


> Aw, poor little puppy. lol I love the little bump.
> 
> Finally got my scan booked. Tomorrow at 10am. I hope they see something!

I know, I felt so bad for her because it wasn't her fault! Our other female is a grouchy @$$ when she's in her spot on the couch and will bite the other dogs when they come near her. All of the others will walk away, but this one being a Boxer and all, doesn't walk away from a fight lol 

Thank you, I was so excited when it was still there this morning!

They should be able to. According to your ticker I was only like 2 days off from you for my first scan. They could see the sac and the baby, but there was no heartbeat yet. 1 week later the baby had almost doubled in size and there was a beautiful heartbeat <3


----------



## mathgenius33

Thanks to everyone on here for all the support you're giving to me and everyone else expecting in May.

My husband and I heard our baby's heartbeat for the first time today, it's up at 165. We estimated our due date correctly from the start as May 11, according to the u/s. All the blood work and stuff also came out perfectly normal.

I'm suffering through m/s, but am just grateful everything is going so well for our baby. I wish the best for all of your babies too.


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, lovelycupcake and congratulations on your rainbow baby!


----------



## Powell130

LovelyCupcake said:


> I just found out today that I'm pregnant with my Rainbow baby. I'll be having it sometime in May!!!! Yay for us!!!!

This is my rainbow baby as well :) congrats and wishing you a H & H 9!


----------



## prolifer

Aw, what a sweet title for a baby but how sad of the origins :(

I dry heaved a lot today, predicting an interesting morning tomorrow :/ lol


----------



## Blondey2012

Hi everyone. I'm rubbish at logging on here. I think it's because of my nervousness! 

However, I've been to the doctors today and he's referred me to the midwife and gave my date at the 30th may :-D I can't believe it's that date because my last pill I took was on the 30th may this year! I do hope it's a sticky bean.

I'm 5 weeks tomorrow. Hoping the midwife will not take too long to get in touch because when I'm 12+1 I'm off on holiday so would love to know everything is ok. 

X


----------



## Hann12

Powell - love the cute bump! Mine is starting to show, I just look like I have a thicker waist. I had a very neat bump last time so hoping its the same this time. 

Hi blondey! You might be lucky to get your scan booked for 12 weeks exactly, it depends on how busy the hospital is! I have my first mw appointment this time next week which should be good and hoping they give me my scan date then too. 

Starry - hope the scan goes well today! 

I was sick this morning, tired and my skin is covered in little teenage pimples. It's grim! Have to take my DD swimming at 12 which I'm not looking forward to because not only does she not enjoy it but I feel sick! My inlaws are coming either later today or tomorrow until Sunday to help. Really happy because I need help around the house!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Gl today starry! 
Hann I've woke up today and my boobs are covered in pimples! Not attractive lol xx


----------



## Hann12

I had that a few days ago and now I have tiny red pimples on my neck and all over my face! It's horrible - thank goodness for make up!!


----------



## eggo preggo

Hi Ladies, just came from my first ultrasound

Heartbeat is def there and the sac is in the right place. The only thing is they think i might be 6 weeks rather than almost 7 weeks. Which to me is bizarre as i have done all the cb digi tests and used ovulation predictor kit so i know when i ovulated! 

Next scan in 4 weeks but im feeling a bit worried, why would it show up smaller? apprently all babies grow at the same rae until 12 weeks.


----------



## Hann12

eggo preggo said:


> Hi Ladies, just came from my first ultrasound
> 
> Heartbeat is def there and the sac is in the right place. The only thing is they think i might be 6 weeks rather than almost 7 weeks. Which to me is bizarre as i have done all the cb digi tests and used ovulation predictor kit so i know when i ovulated!
> 
> Next scan in 4 weeks but im feeling a bit worried, why would it show up smaller? apprently all babies grow at the same rae until 12 weeks.

Firstly congratulations!
Did they say what the crl length was? I think it can vary, reason being that in my other group two girls used opks and they know the day they ovulated from that, and it was the same day, but one of them is due 3 days before the other. They found out via early scans the difference in dates. 
For reference the crl that my baby measured at 6w 1d was 4.3mm, I googled that and a load of scans for fetus's 6w1d came up.


----------



## eggo preggo

[/QUOTE]

Firstly congratulations!
Did they say what the crl length was? I think it can vary, reason being that in my other group two girls used opks and they know the day they ovulated from that, and it was the same day, but one of them is due 3 days before the other. They found out via early scans the difference in dates. 
For reference the crl that my baby measured at 6w 1d was 4.3mm, I googled that and a load of scans for fetus's 6w1d came up.[/QUOTE]

Hann, thanks for the info, dont know crl length but if i think m 6w5d its possible give or take say 3/4 days then that would be closer to 6w.
Same dr predicted my sisters dd and he was right! so might be a few days behind :) as long as the heartbeat was good ill try not to stress :)


----------



## Hann12

That's the best way to be - it can def vary by a few days so don't worry - since strong heartbeat means so much more! Yay! 
I had an early scan with my DD at 7+4 and they gave me a DD of 18th May (which I thought was spot on for when I ov), when I had the 12 week scan they said I was due on 16th may which I didn't think was possible, all the way through she measured small and ended up being born in the early hours on the 20th so 4 days late and was tiny. The dates can never be exact, you know when you ov - beyond that the baby will just be born when its ready!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Luckily my face has started to clear and the pimples are moving down as I don't wear makeup lol x


----------



## BDownmommie

Everyone - thanks for the congrats - very heartwarming, especially since it's killing me not to tell people.

Eggo - as for as its concerned for your due date - the scans use the size of the embryos to determine the date right now. When i asked, it's because even though you ovualted on day x, the egg can be fertilized for 24-26 hours after (therefore, day x+1 or 2), and then implantation can be anywhere from day 5-12 after that- so, really we need to look at it as ovulation date + or - 6-14 days. Does that make sense?

Its funny you question this - when we did my scan, the babies were at different days - one was at 6w4days, the other 6w5days = needless to say i was confused when I saw that. 

And, no - I didn't get a picture this time (very upset about it); this doctor is apparently pretty 'new tech' but forgot to mention that to me. He doesn't print the pictures (not even for my file) - but when I go back on Monday the 1st, I can bring a memory stick and get all the pics and even an audio track of their heartbeats!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: how cool is that?


----------



## 2littleblonds

JustFluffy said:


> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> Hey glad it worked out!!!!!! How exciting !
> 
> Im 5 weeks and 5 days today and will have my first appointment this thursday
> 
> They wont give me an u/s until Sept 27th (8 weeks)
> 
> I am going to jump in! Glad to see your here Moorebetter!!! I last talked to you in the acupuncture thread, but then I gave up on acupuncture LOL. Welcome and congrats!!!
> 
> I don't get my first appointment and u/s until 10 weeks! October 10th, blah... Am I the only one that checks for blood each time I go to the bathroom LOL. Trying not to worry, but worried it's too good to be true and stick...Click to expand...



hi sorry im just jumping in here :( you arent the only one :) i will be six weeks pregnant 2moro and i check everytime im at the loo lol i havent got a date for my first scan yet or anything so until i get that im just going to keep worrying lol once i get my scan tho i will feel better xx


----------



## prolifer

stevensmummy just an fyi - my facebook account has a male name so if you see one wanna be friends it's me :) do you watch big bang theory?


----------



## Powell130

eggo preggo said:


> Hi Ladies, just came from my first ultrasound
> 
> Heartbeat is def there and the sac is in the right place. The only thing is they think i might be 6 weeks rather than almost 7 weeks. Which to me is bizarre as i have done all the cb digi tests and used ovulation predictor kit so i know when i ovulated!
> 
> Next scan in 4 weeks but im feeling a bit worried, why would it show up smaller? apprently all babies grow at the same rae until 12 weeks.

Mayb it has more to do with when you implanted rather than ovulated? Just a thought, I'm not sure.. I know my due date changed by a day from 1 US to the next and they were exactly a week apart so apparently my rate of growth changed. .But I think as long as the heartbeat is good then you & your baby are probably fine! 

My heartbeat was only 124 so that's stronger than mine and my docs say everything is fine so I'm sure it is with you too hun!


----------



## prolifer

At 5 weeks 5 days my bub's heartbeat was only 103 so I'm a little worried too, just gotta try not to stress.


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> Luckily my face has started to clear and the pimples are moving down as I don't wear makeup lol x

Mine have been centered around my chin area the whole time and it's so annoying! My face isn't 100% clear anyways, but I normally get just the little bumps, no head or anything and now i'm getting these gross big ones that get the nasty white head on them and I'm so ready for it to go away! Anyone know around what week mark this crap will go away? I'm thinking either around the same time they say MS goes away, or in May :haha:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

lmao may sounds about right to me :haha:


----------



## Powell130

BDownmommie said:


> Everyone - thanks for the congrats - very heartwarming, especially since it's killing me not to tell people.
> 
> Eggo - as for as its concerned for your due date - the scans use the size of the embryos to determine the date right now. When i asked, it's because even though you ovualted on day x, the egg can be fertilized for 24-26 hours after (therefore, day x+1 or 2), and then implantation can be anywhere from day 5-12 after that- so, really we need to look at it as ovulation date + or - 6-14 days. Does that make sense?
> 
> Its funny you question this - when we did my scan, the babies were at different days - one was at 6w4days, the other 6w5days = needless to say i was confused when I saw that.
> 
> And, no - I didn't get a picture this time (very upset about it); this doctor is apparently pretty 'new tech' but forgot to mention that to me. He doesn't print the pictures (not even for my file) - but when I go back on Monday the 1st, I can bring a memory stick and get all the pics and even an audio track of their heartbeats!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: how cool is that?

LUCKY!! I'd so much rather have that than one picture. We can get DVD videos of our US (at my doc atleast) for $5, but since there wasn't any movement really I didn't think about it..til just now actually.. It would have been cool for hubs to be able to see the heartbeat :/


----------



## xEmmaDx

Hey just wondering ladies.....did any of you get a BFN 2 days before due AF and still end up pregnant?


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> At 5 weeks 5 days my bub's heartbeat was only 103 so I'm a little worried too, just gotta try not to stress.

At 5w2d mine didn't have a heartbeat at all so I wouldn't worry. We didn't find a heartbeat til 6w2d & then it was only 124. Old wives tale says that if it's above 167 it's a girl & if it's below, it's a boy.


----------



## Powell130

xEmmaDx said:


> Hey just wondering ladies.....did any of you get a BFN 2 days before due AF and still end up pregnant?

I did. I didn't test positive til 4 days after she was due.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

prolifer said:


> stevensmummy just an fyi - my facebook account has a male name so if you see one wanna be friends it's me :) do you watch big bang theory?

I noticed lol! FR has been sent :D! And no but my mate loves it so I recognised the name lol! X


----------



## xEmmaDx

Powell130 said:


> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> Hey just wondering ladies.....did any of you get a BFN 2 days before due AF and still end up pregnant?
> 
> I did. I didn't test positive til 4 days after she was due.Click to expand...

Wow really, hope that's same with me, thanks for answering and congratulations :)


----------



## Powell130

xEmmaDx said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> Hey just wondering ladies.....did any of you get a BFN 2 days before due AF and still end up pregnant?
> 
> I did. I didn't test positive til 4 days after she was due.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow really, hope that's same with me, thanks for answering and congratulations :)Click to expand...

Always remember that you're not out til AF shows!!

You're welcome! & Thank you :) 

:dust:


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> stevensmummy just an fyi - my facebook account has a male name so if you see one wanna be friends it's me :) do you watch big bang theory?

I know you're not asking me but I had to chime in...We LOVE that show :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I've heard a lot of people going on about it, I must make a point of watching it xx


----------



## Sass827

I got my first bfp day before AF was due, but it was super light. I only took the test because I woke up in extreme pain thinking I was having an ectopic. Turns out I just really had to pee. Odd, right?


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> I've heard a lot of people going on about it, I must make a point of watching it xx

You should, it's SO funny :haha:


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> I got my first bfp day before AF was due, but it was super light. I only took the test because I woke up in extreme pain thinking I was having an ectopic. Turns out I just really had to pee. Odd, right?

Awe you're a raspberry now! I graduated to a blueberry yesterday :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I graduate to blueberry on friday! Who would have thought fruit could be so exciting! X


----------



## Hann12

Me too!! I forgot about all the fruit sizes - I loved changing weeks last time because of that! It's funny when you get towards the end and you are every type of melon there is!


----------



## Powell130

Yay for bigger fruits :)

I know, never thought fruit could be so exciting!


----------



## Hann12

I remember going round the supermarket looking at the fruit sizes in amazement - especially when you get to watermelon lol!! Turned out my DD never got as big as a watermelon even! By then you can feel the baby, I used to lie there holding Annabelles bottom in one hand and head in another, amazing!!


----------



## Powell130

That is so cool!

I was at a sweet pea when I saw the heartbeat, crazy to think that something that small has a beating heart <3


----------



## Powell130

Anyone have or thinking about getting a doppler for home? I'm looking online and the prices range from $30-$200 so I'm looking at reviews. But any advice from a live person is always better lol


----------



## Stevensmummyx

That's funny coz I've literally just sat talking about dopplers with OH! I think I'm defo gonna get one but have no idea which ones are better and from how early hb can be detected xx


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> That's funny coz I've literally just sat talking about dopplers with OH! I think I'm defo gonna get one but have no idea which ones are better and from how early hb can be detected xx

My US at 6w2d showed a heartbeat, so I know there is one so I want to get one ASAP! I'm looking online at reviews and stuff now.

You should be able to detect a heartbeat also


----------



## Stevensmummyx

A few people of said that they couldn't detect one until 10+ weeks I might buy one and give it a go anyway and if I can't find it I can store it away until I'm further on x


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> A few people of said that they couldn't detect one until 10+ weeks I might buy one and give it a go anyway and if I can't find it I can store it away until I'm further on x

Okay yeah I just read that some can't detect it til 10-12 weeks. I guess I was assuming that since it was seen on US that we could hear it too :dohh: lol but so far I have read good things about the Sonoline B, which I have found on eBay for about $60 so I think I'll be getting one of those in the next few weeks :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I'm off to price some online :D! Xx


----------



## Powell130

eBay seems really reasonable


----------



## Sass827

My mom the nurse said 10 weeks, my dr said Doppler could do it at 9.5. We go for ours next Friday. Beyond excited! Let me know how your home Doppler goes! Maybe I'll get one too.


----------



## BDownmommie

Hiya - so back to the fruit conversation for a minute...(please and thank you)

I was really enjoying the fruit concept of how big my baby was - and then when I found there are two :happydance::happydance: I was hoping to update to see what the sizes where for multiples at different week stages. But i can't seem to find it. 

I know it exists bc a friend had that through her entire pregnancy, and I'd really like to know if i got blueberries right now or another berry (being that twins are usually smaller, etc)

Any help?


----------



## eggo preggo

Powell130 said:


> BDownmommie said:
> 
> 
> Everyone - thanks for the congrats - very heartwarming, especially since it's killing me not to tell people.
> 
> Eggo - as for as its concerned for your due date - the scans use the size of the embryos to determine the date right now. When i asked, it's because even though you ovualted on day x, the egg can be fertilized for 24-26 hours after (therefore, day x+1 or 2), and then implantation can be anywhere from day 5-12 after that- so, really we need to look at it as ovulation date + or - 6-14 days. Does that make sense?
> 
> Its funny you question this - when we did my scan, the babies were at different days - one was at 6w4days, the other 6w5days = needless to say i was confused when I saw that.
> 
> LUCKY!! I'd so much rather have that than one picture. We can get DVD videos of our US (at my doc atleast) for $5, but since there wasn't any movement really I didn't think about it..til just now actually.. It would have been cool for hubs to be able to see the heartbeat :/Click to expand...

Thanks ladies for the explanations, I think my pregnant brain understands, will have to wait till next scan to see if my due date has changed.

Powell they did not tell me the heart rate as apparently hb is not a good or bad sign at this stage so long as the heartbeat is heard :)


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> My mom the nurse said 10 weeks, my dr said Doppler could do it at 9.5. We go for ours next Friday. Beyond excited! Let me know how your home Doppler goes! Maybe I'll get one too.

I definitely will! I'll probably order one next payday and try it until I can hear something lol a friend of mine is about 10 weeks along so I'll get her to try it first lol


----------



## Hann12

I'm getting one! I had the angelcare one last time which was surprisingly good but I'm getting one that tells you how many heartbeats per min this time. I lent my friend my other one which is why I'm getting another.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I think I'm gonna go with the 'hi bebe' one read a good few reviews on them :D! X


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies... can I join? Im due 1st may this was from a early scan dates :flower:


----------



## laura_2010

Iv used the Hi-bebe BT200 with my last preg and was brill used it from 9 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

Just a quick selfish update from me:

Had my scan this morning. Have no idea how it went because it's a small town and the hospital doesn't have its own radiologist. They're sending the scans to the city and I won't get the results until I see my doctor on Monday! Grrrr.....

However, when the technician left the room I could see a line of thumbnail-sized pictures of the scans so I snuck a peek. I couldn't make sense of most of them but the last one was definitely of the gestational sac. I saw the yolk sac and a little smudge beside the sac that I THINK was the fetal pole. The picture was tiny so I couldn't get a good luck.

I'm going to lay low for the next little bit because I need to distract myself over the coming 5 days as I wait for official word.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

That's rubbish starry!hope the next 5 days fly in for you :hugs: 

Hi laura :D! Welcome and congrats :D! Think I'm gonna order my doppler this weekend and hopefully come soon :D! Xx


----------



## Powell130

Let me know which one you get and how you like it!


----------



## cgav1424

Ladies, we have a heartbeat! My OB didn't give us the rate, but said it all looks good! The ultrasound put me at 6 weeks 4 days and my LMP put me at 6w5d so measuring well! Over the moon right now and in shock! Thanks for all the support and well wishes. You guys are the best! I'll try and post a pic later.


----------



## Powell130

cgav1424 said:


> Ladies, we have a heartbeat! My OB didn't give us the rate, but said it all looks good! The ultrasound put me at 6 weeks 4 days and my LMP put me at 6w5d so measuring well! Over the moon right now and in shock! Thanks for all the support and well wishes. You guys are the best! I'll try and post a pic later.

Yay!! I love good news :)


----------



## robinson380

cgav1424 said:


> Ladies, we have a heartbeat! My OB didn't give us the rate, but said it all looks good! The ultrasound put me at 6 weeks 4 days and my LMP put me at 6w5d so measuring well! Over the moon right now and in shock! Thanks for all the support and well wishes. You guys are the best! I'll try and post a pic later.

So exciting I am glad everything is good :)


----------



## libbyam2003

Hey guys! just got my positive yesterday! Woo woo!


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay Libby!!! Glad you are here!


----------



## Powell130

libbyam2003 said:


> Hey guys! just got my positive yesterday! Woo woo!

Congrats!! H & H 9!!


----------



## Hann12

cgav1424 said:


> Ladies, we have a heartbeat! My OB didn't give us the rate, but said it all looks good! The ultrasound put me at 6 weeks 4 days and my LMP put me at 6w5d so measuring well! Over the moon right now and in shock! Thanks for all the support and well wishes. You guys are the best! I'll try and post a pic later.

That's amazing news I am so so happy for you - especially as we spotted together and both have heartbeats. Fx we both have smooth pregnancies now!! 


Starry - I hope everything is okay, so rubbish that you have to wait 5 days but I'll have my fx for you! Did you ever get your betas back?


----------



## AnnaBoo

I go next Friday for a scan! Find out exactly how far along I am and get to see the baby and not just the sac! I'm around 7 weeks and 3 days I think :)


----------



## Starry Night

Nope. Never got my betas back. The technician told me that the ER is bad at getting back with results. I may give them a call Friday morning to see if they got the results. If not, I guess I have to wait for the doctor. My spotting has been really minimal and was only red the one time so I have no real reasons to be worried at the moment. Just the waiting game.


----------



## Starry Night

Just got a call and my results are back in. My betas from Monday are in. 6550. They only rose 58% in 48 hours. And my scan was inconclusive. I will get another one next week. I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Powell130

Starry Night said:


> Just got a call and my results are back in. My betas from Monday are in. 6550. They only rose 58% in 48 hours. And my scan was inconclusive. I will get another one next week. I'm cautiously optimistic.

 Isn't 58% more than doubling? What day did you get them done last and what were they then?


----------



## Starry Night

No, 58% is not more than doubling. On Saturday they were 4125 and on Monday they were 6543. So they rose by a little more than 2000. To double they should have rose to 8000-something. I've looked up online and it said that rising by 60% in 48 hours is also considered normal so I am beneath that. The girl giving me my results on the phone seemed upbeat but I don't know.

My cautious optimism is quickly turning into quiet dread. I'm not out yet but things look dicey.


----------



## prolifer

Keeping my fingers crossed for you starry xx

I was up last night with some pretty horrible pains and shaking, thought I was gonna die but nothing happened. Must have been something I ate :/

8 weeks today ^^


----------



## AerisandAlex

Aww, don't worry Starry. I know the numbers are a bit short but it's not that much of a difference :)

Sometimes I wish I knew all this information you girls do. My doctor won't tell me HCG numbers, she'll just say "They're good" same with our hospital. They won't tell me anything technically, only the heart beats per minute and how big they think the little one is... anything else I'm in the dark.

Sometimes I get a bit frustrated that I don't know and no one wants to tell me, but then I also am kind of greatful because I'd probably be worried about the numbers all the time, good or bad.

I'd just take the girl's upbeat attitude as a good sign :) I'm really hoping for the best for you dear!

-7 weeks today! woot! ^_^


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks. I have realized that my tests weren't exactly 48 hours apart. They were more like 46 1/2. That puts the increase at 61% which is in the normal range. Trying to relax.

Went for an easy, evening walk with DH and DS. Walks always help relieve stress for me. I may be doing a lot of walking the next couple of days. lol

And I like to know details. Harsh reality is easier for me to deal with. If a doctor is being vague I just then assume they're hiding bad news and that makes me worry more. I actually feel more calm with the details. I'd be an absolute wreck if the person calling had just said "it rose but didn't double" and didn't give me specific numbers.


----------



## Powell130

Starry Night said:


> No, 58% is not more than doubling. On Saturday they were 4125 and on Monday they were 6543. So they rose by a little more than 2000. To double they should have rose to 8000-something. I've looked up online and it said that rising by 60% in 48 hours is also considered normal so I am beneath that. The girl giving me my results on the phone seemed upbeat but I don't know.
> 
> My cautious optimism is quickly turning into quiet dread. I'm not out yet but things look dicey.

Oh, I've always been bad at math so I would think anything over a 50% increase would be doubling. I didn't know what your numbers were the last time you got them checked.

Have you used this? https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php


----------



## Starry Night

A girl in a separate May thread (I think I'm in 3 different May threads, lol) showed it to me and yeah....I'm in a good range. Makes me feel a whole lot better.


----------



## Powell130

Starry Night said:


> A girl in a separate May thread (I think I'm in 3 different May threads, lol) showed it to me and yeah....I'm in a good range. Makes me feel a whole lot better.

That same site gave me reassurance about my numbers as well!


----------



## prolifer

Glad it's working out ^^


----------



## cgav1424

Starry - I know that my OB told me that once your HCG gets high enough, the doubling rate actually slows down. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

Hann - thanks dear! I have another scan in 2 weeks and truth be told, I'm still a nervous wreck about the rest of first tri! Your support (and all the other lovely BNB'ers) has meant the world to me and cheers! Here's to hoping for smooth pregnancies!


----------



## nearlythere38

Well i think i must be the only one in here who has no idea of numbers and wont get a scan until 12 weeks. however i guess sometimes ignorance is bliss as i would probably be stressing over numbers.i have my first midwife appt todat but it will be nothing more than form filling.

My first 'craving' has started, bbq chicken (the one from the chicken counter at tesco). I want it at unusual hours though so its always shut!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I'm craving cheese, dairylea dunkers, babybels, mac and cheese, cheese triangles and blocks of cheese! Can't get enough of the stuff! Xx


----------



## nearlythere38

Lol. thats a nice healthy one. the thought of cheese makes me feel sick at the mo


----------



## Hann12

That's annoying that they didn't get back to you but I guess you have to assume it must be good news! I hope so! 

Off to the dr in an hour to get anti sickness tablets, it's time!


----------



## prolifer

I want stuff I shouldn't have because I am dairy intolerant, I can have little bits of dairy food but I just want it all the time now and I can't find a drink I can tolerate - I hate water, I hate juice and cordial but I love hot chocolate and too many of those makes my tummy very, very upset!

I craving cornetto/drumstick icecreams, hot chocolate, corn on the cob, cream cheese, milkshakes, chocolate and cheeseburgers from hungry jacks >.< oh and pizza from dominoes lol


----------



## Blondey2012

5 weeks today and when I woke I felt like I'd been hit by sickness! Yuck! In the 3 hours I've been awake I've not stomached a thing. I've had a pint of juice all morning and only had 2 sips out of that!

My sister is coming to stay over tonight and think I'm going to have to tell her!


----------



## Hann12

Just bak from the dr's and been given more prochloperazine and also metoclopramide. Apparently the combination should be successful. I was also told not to always drink plain water but to drink sports drinks and they'll hydrate more. Off to the shops in a bit so will give it a try. 

Starry - sorry must have missed the last page with your results on, hopefully you have hit that 60%. I have to say I'm glad we don't do betas here - it would just be another thing to worry about. I'm in blissful ignorance for now!! I have a lot of hope for you xx

I'm so with you all on the food adversions and things you want more. Stodgy food is going down better for me - pizza, pasta, chips, sausages, beans etc. Of course all the stuff thats not healthy!!


----------



## Starry Night

I've craved bad things so far: sour cream and nachos along with pizza. And I've indulged them too. Sometimes I feel a little 'off' and don't want to eat much but other times I'm intensely hungry. If m/s doesn't kick in for me then I think controlling my weight gain is going to be super tough. After my m/s with my son wore off I just had to eat everything. It felt like if I didn't have a brownie I would die!! It's like a clawing, gnawing feeling inside my brain and my willpower just seems too weak to resist. But I don't want to gain 50 pounds again. It took me a year to lose it.

Why can I crave fruits and veggies???


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ahh boo to dairy intolerence! Glad its not me tho :p! Its 10.30 am and I'm off for a chinese! I'm well gonna be a fatty :haha: xx


----------



## Starry Night

Hann12 said:


> Just bak from the dr's and been given more prochloperazine and also metoclopramide. Apparently the combination should be successful. I was also told not to always drink plain water but to drink sports drinks and they'll hydrate more. Off to the shops in a bit so will give it a try.
> 
> Starry - sorry must have missed the last page with your results on, hopefully you have hit that 60%. I have to say I'm glad we don't do betas here - it would just be another thing to worry about. I'm in blissful ignorance for now!! I have a lot of hope for you xx
> 
> I'm so with you all on the food adversions and things you want more. Stodgy food is going down better for me - pizza, pasta, chips, sausages, beans etc. Of course all the stuff thats not healthy!!

Thanks. I think I have hit the 60% as my tests weren't done exactly 48 hours apart.

My main aversion right now is honey. I couldn't even eat a slice of honey-glazed ham the other day and the honey flavour wasn't even that strong. Well, I normally don't think the flavour is strong but this time...:wacko:

And I drink sports drinks whenever I get sick with the stomach bug. It really does help when you're not getting a lot in your system. My doctor had told me to water it down as they can be very sugary.


----------



## BDownmommie

I've actually been quite a fan of the Aquafina vita water - it's the only thing in the last month that I have had more than once. My cravings / aversions are still going strong - in that I can't tolerate the idea of the same food twice!! This is going to make for a difficult pregnancy if at 7w, I don't like the idea of anything I've already eaten. (And what's worse, is that i am normally a very healthy eater, but now, i have to go with whatever will sound good lol) 

Horray for babies - spent so much time yesterday looking up twin facts....so cool, i am so excited.


----------



## Sass827

Nearly there - I don't get a scan til 12 weeks either and the only reason I'm getting it then is because I opted in for genetic testing. If I didn't do the testing, I wouldn't get a us until 20 flipping weeks! 
Poor DH was so sad he begged the nurse to let us come n for a Doppler at 9 weeks to try to hear a Heart beat. The nurse finally relented so were going in 8 days. it will be our first reassurance of any kind. It's made the whole thing seem pretty unreal to both of us as it is our first. :(


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> Nearly there - I don't get a scan til 12 weeks either and the only reason I'm getting it then is because I opted in for genetic testing. If I didn't do the testing, I wouldn't get a us until 20 flipping weeks!
> Poor DH was so sad he begged the nurse to let us come n for a Doppler at 9 weeks to try to hear a Heart beat. The nurse finally relented so were going in 8 days. it will be our first reassurance of any kind. It's made the whole thing seem pretty unreal to both of us as it is our first. :(

Awe, I love when hubs shows interest in what's going on. The last few days he kept reminding me that we needed to take a bump picture cuz we've been doing them weekly :)

I can't wait til I can actually HEAR the heartbeat, seeing it was amazing in itself! I'm DEFINITELY going to cry!


----------



## Sass827

Same! I've been cry at the drop of a hat, so the heart beat is going to send me over the edge. I didn't meet my dr last time because she was in delivery so this will be my first time meeting her. She's going to think I'm a total mess!


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> Same! I've been cry at the drop of a hat, so the heart beat is going to send me over the edge. I didn't meet my dr last time because she was in delivery so this will be my first time meeting her. She's going to think I'm a total mess!

Me too! I've been watching Bones on Netflix and have teared up at least once an episode :haha:

I'm sure she deals with hormonal women all day ;)


----------



## cgav1424

My doctor doesn't normally scan until 10 weeks at your first pre-natal appt, but since I've had 2 losses and a chemical, he's following me closely and booked me for a scan when I was 6 weeks. He also wanted to follow my betas, but I declined because waiting for the results makes me anxious and doesn't change the outcome. So, I hear you about blissful ignorance!

As for my aversions, it's coffee and red onions. Can't stand the smell of red onions and though I can tolerate the smell of coffee... I can't stand the taste. My cravings are random and everyone in my family from hubs to my mom to my brother thinks it's funny because I MUST have my craving or there will be hell to pay!


----------



## BDownmommie

Powell - your making me feel as though I am missing out on some of this pregnancy stuff. Not that I am really complaining, but I haven't had the ms, I am not moody (and that's the OH's view point), I don't have severe gas or heartburn - I don't tear up, for anything really.

I know every pregnacy is different, but I seem to be missing alot of the basics. (And no - this isn't bragging, it is sad - my OH keeps wishing it on me as I know this is the only pregnancy i get to have, so i want the full experience)


----------



## Powell130

BDownmommie said:


> Powell - your making me feel as though I am missing out on some of this pregnancy stuff. Not that I am really complaining, but I haven't had the ms, I am not moody (and that's the OH's view point), I don't have severe gas or heartburn - I don't tear up, for anything really.
> 
> I know every pregnacy is different, but I seem to be missing alot of the basics. (And no - this isn't bragging, it is sad - my OH keeps wishing it on me as I know this is the only pregnancy i get to have, so i want the full experience)

Consider yourself lucky. I am pretty lucky myself. I only had a few days of feeling 'hung over' and I only get nauseous when I'm hungry, and I snack every few hours to prevent that. My main symptom has been my boobs which are getting bigger, fuller and have been sore. The soreness has been coming and going. Mainly sore but I'm relieved when it goes away! They're not sore at the moment but hubs keeps commenting on how big they are. I have been very moody & neither me nor hubs likes it.


----------



## Sass827

Awe bdownmommie! I'm sure you will feel things soon. Maybe not ms ( lucky duck) but stuff for sure. Last night at dinner with my friend who is 7 months told me when she does dishes and drops a pan, the baby jumps in her stomach. She also told me you can see her belly move when he gets hiccups. I'm sure you're going to get there, especially with 2 babies! Can I ask why this is your only pregnancy? If not, that's ok too.


----------



## BDownmommie

Totally ok to ask - the OH has four children already from a previous relationship. When he and i got back together (after 16 years since last dating), I knew he had had a vasectomy and 4 kids prior. I told him how much i wanted to experience being pregnant and having my own children, so we saved the money ($5000) to ge that surgery done. And by the time we had an 'extra' $5000 to play with (Dec), i was about to turn 35 and when we started trying, it wasn't working - 6 months in and the only thing to show was a chemical in June. It was agreed that we could have 1 pregnancy, luckily I will get two babies out of it - but I doubt highly he will ever agree to anymore. And unless we win the lottery, we won't be able to afford it. 

Lol - I will count my blessings - both of them!


----------



## cgav1424

Aw, BDown - you're only 7 weeks so I'm sure there will be some symptoms to come! Every pregnancy is so different... I remember feeling like I had a migraine nearly everyday while pregnant with my son 11 years ago and some nausea with my daughter 6 years ago and this time... I'm just sort of in between. The first tri symptoms all suck anyway. :/ You'll be be having way more fun in second and third tri when you get to feel your babies move and kick and hiccup! And how cool that you and your hubby got back together after 16 years... sounds like a good story. :) Enjoy your relatively easy first trimester.. maybe this is nature's way of giving you more time to rest before you have double the duty of us mommies of singletons!


----------



## BDownmommie

Thanks - here's hoping!! I'll be on double duty for the rest of my life


----------



## Sass827

That IS so cool! Double congrats!


----------



## Starry Night

Got a call from my doctor's office today saying he needed to see me today. He gave me detailed results from my scan. The gestational sac was measuring bang on at 5+5 weeks and there was a yolk sac but not fetal pole and thus no heart beat. The report used the words "fetal demise". :cry:

I have to have a scan next Friday (week from tomorrow) but the doctor was not hopeful. He gave us 50/50 odds but was talking about how we need to decide if we want to miscarry naturally or use medication. I just feel so deflated right now.:cry:

I'm pretty confident my days aren't off and I do have more red spotting today. I need to accept that it could end badly. It just stinks. I had assumed it would have been considered normal to not see a fetal pole as this early stage but the report was so conclusive. "Fetal demise". :cry:


----------



## prolifer

Oh starry :( I am so sorry! I will be thinking of you and praying hard your LO is just very shy :/


----------



## Sass827

But I thought the fetal pole and heart beat aren't visible in some people until 9 weeks? Fx for you star


----------



## Powell130

First off :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

My friend even had trouble seeing her heartbeat at 8 week. 

I would say hope for the best but expect the worst.

It really could be too early tho, so I am really glad you're getting another scan in a week. My first scan didn't show a heartbeat and I thought there should have been one by then but I was wrong. 

FX'd for you hun!!


----------



## Megan1986

Praying for you dear!


----------



## JustFluffy

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Waiting a whole week has got to be SO hard! I am so sorry to hear the news my friend. Please keep us updated and I too will make sure to send well wishes and prayers your way.


----------



## cgav1424

Oh Starry. I'm sorry. :( It's promising that your sac is measuring spot on. I know with my first m/c... my sac was irregularly shaped and there was no fetal pole. We did the same thing... waited a week for another ultrasound before my doctor would label it a "spontaneous abortion." Such a horrible medical term. Once I got to three m/c, my chart as all my orders for tests had the diagnosis of "habitual abortions." Stupid medical terminology. Anyway, I'll be sending you all my positive juju and I wish I had words that made it better.. but I know from experience there are no words. :(


----------



## AerisandAlex

Oh Starry :( I'm sorry, but you know, it's not over yet. I went to the hospital at 5 weeks and they told me they weren't even trying to find the baby or a heart beat because fetal heart beat doesn't usually happen until around 10 weeks. I'm shocked they would be so jumpy about trying to help you miscarry THIS early. I'd ask if they could wait, I'm sorry dear but it just seems so odd to jump to those extremes that early. My doctor won't even see me until I'm 10 weeks! I even had a different doctor with my daughter and he said the same thing, didn't want to see me until I was 10 weeks, then they looked for a heart beat, any earlier they told me would be pointless as they wouldn't be able to see anything nor locate a heart beat.


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks everyone.

I don't want to be "Debbie Downer" so it's probably best I steer clear until my scan. It may sound awful, but I'm hoping that if my baby really is gone that I'd then miscarry naturally before my scan. I'd have to wait for a scan only to get bad news.

There is always hope, of course. But trying to be realistic too. Anyways, time will tell. Just need to distract myself until then.


----------



## prolifer

Good luck starry!


----------



## nearlythere38

Thinking of you starry x


----------



## Hann12

Starry I have to agree with the others, I heard that it was hard to see a heartbeat under 6 weeks that's why I was worried that I might not see mine at 6w 1d. There was a thread on here where someone was in a very similar position and went back a week later and the heartbeat was there. So there is hope. However I get what you mean that it's better to prepare for the worst just in case. I'll be thinking of you and hoping you get good news on Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hang in there starry :hugs: I agree that it is really early to try and see a heartbeat, still fot my FX'd for you, take it easy and hopefully see you back in here in a week with good news xx


----------



## Jary

Good luck starry! 

Urgh, ladies I'm back at work (nights) and I suppose it's been ok but my nausea and acid reflux are playing swapsies all the time! If I'm not nauseous I have acid reflux and vice versa, it's really getting me down :( I've popped into the docs this morning and managed to get an appointment so even tho I'm dying to to be in bed I need this appointment so
I can try get something to help. Nearly threw up in my car yesterday morning while driving home! That would have been interesting!

Just generally feeling crappy, but hey! Such is pregnancy :) hope everyone else is well!


----------



## prolifer

I am just going over my dates, I figure this baby will be born somewhere around Easter! My doctor always induces me at 38 weeks, I don't want to miss Easter morning with my kids though :/ Hmmm....


----------



## BDownmommie

Wow - starry - I am so sorry to hear these issues, but i tend to agree with the others. At your stage, really it isn't a gaurentee to hear the HB, it's just luck. Thankfully they are doing another scan soon, and in my opinion, i would wait to see then before thinking the worst. Which i bet is really hard, especially now. Take it easy for a few days and then go in with some positive thoughts - who knows, maybe the little bean just wasn't ready to show off yet.


----------



## AerisandAlex

Jary - Ick, although I've felted like that a lot too lol DH thinks it's funny to randomly sneak up behind me and hug me but I've been fighting him a lot doing that because I keep telling him he's going to cause me to vomit everywhere if he does that! lol

My daughter's home sick from school today and DH has gone off to help a friend so it's going to be an interesting day but so far it's been pleasant. My two peanuts are happy watching some pony show we found for them while I work on my freelancing site :)
I've been having a HARD time getting comfortable lately >.< Normally I can get into a comfy spot on my couch to work but the last few days it just hasn't been happening


----------



## prolifer

I can't seem to get comfy either!


----------



## Jary

I struggle too! Mainly because I feel sick but when I wake up after a sleep i struggle to get comfy again even if it's at stupid o'clock!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Ouch, I hate that! When you wake up when you don't want to lol

It's exactly like waiting for the alarm clock to go off lol, I swear I wake up 2 or 3 hours before it goes off and then suddenly I can't get back to sleep because I'm just waiting for it go off. Even when it's not suppose to go off (like the weekends since my daughter is off from school then) I'm still up! lol

You girls taking afternoon naps a lot too? I find around 2 or 3pm I'm ready to pass out but I can't because my little ones are running around and it's like I'm dragging for the next few hours until I can either crash because DH is around or I suddenly get my energy back out of no where  lol


----------



## prolifer

I -WISH- I could take naps @[email protected]


----------



## Jary

Haha yeah I wish I could! 

Wanted to ask you ladies if I need to be concerned...at work from 2am I've been getting some sharp pains on the right hand side of my uterus. Each one oh lasts a second but it's enough to make me flinch. It's not consistent, just every now and then.

No pain anywhere else, no bleeding etc. should I just see how it goes?

On a plus note, me and OH have noticed my bump is just about starting to come up! Everyone keeps saying at work I'm getting bigger and I'm like 'I'm not! It's too early'


----------



## Hann12

Argghhh just lost my post!! 

Jary - could it be stretching pains? Mine tend to be like stitches low down but everyone is different! 

Exhausted this morning because my DD was up at 4.30am-5.30am then I couldn't get back to sleep, then DH was up at 6.30am and woke DD again! Now when I'm tired I feel faint. Got the inlaws here still until tomorrow and while they are helpful I'm now just wanting my own space back. Getting fed up of my MIL's persistent cleaning, she follows me around the house asking where various things belong!! Annoying! 
As for symtoms, still have an underlying feeling of sickness/nausea but it's copeable especially if I eat regularly. My MS with DD was horrendous - like vomiting 20 times a day. This is nothing like that! I still don't have sore boobs either. I have horrendous skin though and exhaustion. I reckon I must be carrying a boy to not be as sick as before, either that or my body is just more used to hcg this time so I'm not as sick!


----------



## Blondey2012

Morning ladies 

Ways to upset a pregnant lady..... 

I just got to work and the selfish cow I work with has not only turned the heating off all night (my temp gauge in my office says 15degrees!!) she has taken the milk out the fridge home with her!!!! So no tea to warm me up either!!!!

As for symptoms I have awful nausea but I've only been sick twice and I'm sure the pizza I had the first time and the Chinese the second upset bean!

Had tender boobs and stretching feelings but not much else. Oh and my usually clear skin now has spots! 

X


----------



## Hann12

Ah blondey hope you warm up soon! :hugs: I hate the spotty skin too. I never had teenage spots but for some reason I get them bad in pregnancy. Worst are the spots that are under the skin on the jawline yuck!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I literally look like a teen going through puberty with my spots! They're on my bumcheeks and everything :haha: hope you manage to heat up soon jary :hug: xx


----------



## nearlythere38

I am also looking like a teenager with bad spots. my nausea is awful today i feel im very close to actually being sick now


----------



## Stevensmummyx

My nausea was bad earlier but I managed to get back to sleep and sleep through it, here's hoping it stays away! 

I know we are all still early but who will be staying team yellow and who will be finding out gender? X


----------



## Blondey2012

Ooo I have one of those nasty under the skin ones and its right under my eye! Look like I've been punched.

I'll definitely be finding out so I can be fully prepared and have some colour in the wardrobe!


----------



## nearlythere38

Im finding out, i just wouldnt be able to wait it would drive me mad


----------



## nearlythere38

Im definitely finding out. i wouldnt be able to wait it would drive me mad


----------



## Hann12

I'm not sure.... In a way I think I want to know so that I can bond before hand (not that you can't if you don't know but it helps). But I like the thought of another surprise. I really don't care if I have a boy or a girl! I can't imagine having a boy but I know my DH would love a boy and I have a feeling it is a boy. But I would be over the moon with a girl too as I love girlie stuff!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Me and OH said we don't want to find out but he has started dropping hints at wanting to know :haha: probably stay team yellow for me x


----------



## prolifer

I don't want to know until the last moment when baby comes screaming into the world, I've never had it be a surprise before so I am going to have to wait ^^


----------



## prolifer

Oh and last night I felt tiny stretching down near my pubic bone, it felt like baby stretching out - is it too early to feel that?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

It may be the uterus stretching pro, I think you start feeling baby moving around 16 weeks x


----------



## Jary

Hann I hope it's just stretching pains!


----------



## cgav1424

Jary - I think it's just stretching pains. I feel the same things throughout the day, especially if I move suddenly or in a weird way.

Hann - sorry about your in-laws. It's so hard when they're underfoot and all you want is your space. I'm glad your MS has dulled down to a mild, constant form of nausea. ;) 

Hello to everyone else!

Afm, we're staying team yellow. DH really wants to find out, but as we already have one of each... I think the idea of being surprised sounds fun! I don't, however, want our baby dressed in nothing but yellow, green and white so our compromise is to have the ultrasound tech mail the baby's gender results to my best friend so she can buy some gender appropriate things and give them to me once the baby's born. She's the only person I can trust to keep news like that to herself... but ask me again when I'm 20 weeks and getting ready for our anatomy scan. :) So, my nausea is manageable, my boobs are sore only when I get up out of bed with no bra on, I'm still waking up 3 times a night to pee and my fatigue isn't as bad. Yay for making it to 7 weeks!


----------



## Hann12

I felt my DD at 14 weeks so might be able to feel this one even earlier apparently! Very exciting as that's not long!


----------



## Jary

Anyone else have acid reflux? When mine sets off I get a swollen sensation in my tonsils (they are large anyway) and it makes me want to gag :( at the mo my nausea isnt bad but this throat is p*ing me off! I'm eating an ice lollie now but I don't know what else to try. Suggestions???

My doc just gave me a prescription for peptac. I don't like him, he talks to me like I don't know anything. He kept going on about gaviscon even after I mentioned it doesn't work for me! Grr!

Sorry, went off on a rant! Still grouchy from my nightshifts, glad I'm off till wednesday now!


----------



## aknqtpie

I have it horribly too.. Do they sell Tums over there? That is what i usually take.


----------



## Jary

I think we used to, we have things like rennies which helped me a little bit in the past. I've had reflux for about 4 years now and took omeprazole to control it. Eventually I didn't need them but now my blueberry gave me it back! Hehe. I can't take my omeprazole and my doc suggested carbs...pasta, rice, porrige etc to soak up acid. I had pasta last night and I didn't feel too bad actually so I think that helped.

I'll get my peptac and try that. Trial and error!

How's things with you aknqtpie? Any other symptoms or sign of bump? :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Carbs usually give me heartburn. I have heard milk products (milk, yogurt, ice cream) help too.. an excuse to eat a pint of Hagan Daas?


----------



## AerisandAlex

I've been having the Acid Reflux after I take my prenantals... usually after that, no matter what I eat or drink I'm suffering for the next few hours.... I won't stop taking them because I know little one needs them, but they're killing me >.<

I talked about being team yellow for a long time before we found we were PG but..... no way I could go without knowing, I NEED to know lol I like to be prepared lol Especially since we'll be buying a new stroller/carseat set. We're going to be looking for a double stroller with carseat set too, which is hard to find around here but it makes things soooo much easier especially with my older son. He's still in speech therapy so although he's almost 3, it's still like he's a bit of baby, he's catching up so to speak :) He's getting there though ^_^

Anyway, DH is hoping for a boy, he even got excited when I took the Chinese Gender test and it came back a boy!

This will be DH's 6TH kid, he has 3 to his ex-wife, a boy, a girl and then another boy... so if this one's a boy, he'll have a total of 4 Boys and 2 Girls! lol And even worse for him, I'm not ready to be done with children yet! lol I want at least one more so he'll have 7 in the end at the very least! lol


----------



## nearlythere38

Chinese gender predictor predicted my last 2 were girls and they were both boys....now its saying this ones a boy so am hoping its a girl lol


----------



## Blondey2012

I'm having all sorts of aches and pains today. Stomach cramp, back ache and now they have subsided pelvis pain!

Hot water bottle and bed I think.

X


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Rennies are a god send! X


----------



## Sass827

Hann- I have the jaw line ones as well! Terrible!

I am dying to know the gender. I'm actually considering paying for one at 16 weeks so I don't have to wait til 20. How bad is that? I have no patience!


----------



## Powell130

Okay ladies, I need ya'll to tell me if I am being hormonal and irrational or if my feelings are legit lol

Okay so we've told close family and friends, but we haven't announced it to the FB world. My in-laws have, I wasn't happy about that but we don't have that many mutual friends so I let it slide. Well my mother in law keeps posting stuff pregnancy related and baby related on my page and tagged me in a pic earlier, so I sent this message to her:

Could you please not post anything on my FB about babies or pregnancy or anything? We haven't announced it on FB yet and people keep finding out.
Not trying to be mean or anything, we're just not announcing it to the world yet 

To make a long story short, we ended up going back and forth a little and I'm trying to explain to her that I don't care if she posts stuff on HER page, just not on mine and don't tag me in anything. She tries to put me on a guilt trip and is like Okay I wont post anything at all, no babies, no pregnant, no anything. so I end the convo with 

lol Okay Shirley

Convo over...or so I thought..about 2 hours later she gets back on and sends me this 

i was not making a joke.

So I reply

I know you weren't but I am done with the conversation because you're not understanding what I am saying. Because if you were, you would have not gotten an attitude and pretty much turned it into an argument where it was unnecessary. Hope you have a good day :)



Well my father in law just came over to see my hubs for a little and he comes in here and tells me that I hurt her feelings. And I'm like I tried to explain to her that I don't care what she puts, just don't post anything to mine or tag me! He's all like well why don't you want to post anything, she's really excited about this? And I'm like we're excited too, I'm just not ready for the FB world to know yet and I wont be til atleast I'm 12 weeks, maybe even til we find out gender. And he is slightly getting an attitude with me (in the way that I've only seen my FIL in do lol it's crazy, he'll try to make you feel like your decision is wrong, when it's a personal decision. he's an ass sometimes lol it's where my hubs gets it from) like the whole shake your head and scoff/laugh in response, he did that to me a few times. and I don't understand why they don't get that it's OUR decision when we want everyone to know and wish they would just respect that and not act the way they are!


...rant over ;)


----------



## Sass827

I would be super pissed. You're much more chill than I am Powell. I'd be defriending ASAP. I'm very into my privacy and would be livid over being put on blast when I told them it was private. I think your MIL and FIL should be happy you included them in your secret. As you said, its personal and YOUR decision. Don't let them steal your special moment by making you feel you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> I would be super pissed. You're much more chill than I am Powell. I'd be defriending ASAP. I'm very into my privacy and would be livid over being put on blast when I told them it was private. I think your MIL and FIL should be happy you included them in your secret. As you said, its personal and YOUR decision. Don't let them steal your special moment by making you feel you're doing something wrong.

Okay I feel so much better now lol I don't understand those people sometimes! They always feel they are right and it drives me nuts. 

Like when we first moved into this house my FIL kept telling me that we needed to get gutters or the yard will be washed away. I told him that the house was built in the 60s with no gutters, pretty sure the yard would be washing away already if it were going to. He tells me "okay, you know more about gutters than I do, I've put atleast 3 sets on houses." ugh!? not saying I know more than you, just stating the obvious sir lol

But back to or original rant haha...

I just wish they would respect our decision and understand that I wasn't telling her what to post on her own FB, because that's not what I was doing. I just asked her nicely not to put anything on MINE. ugh, whatever. he told me that I should call and apologize to her since I hurt her feelings. I'm not going to because I still feel the same way I do about what I said, so i'm not going to give an insincere apology.


----------



## prolifer

I think I would be pretty livid too, Powell!

Last night I had a horrible dream that I went to the toilet and there was like, blood everywhere :/ Hate those dreams!


----------



## Powell130

Okay so I'm talking to my brother in laws girlfriend (she lives with my in-laws) and she said that my MIL has been pretty much talking crap because of what I said to her. She has been saying that "they can just let me know when the baby shower is and I'll send a present" "they can just let me know when the baby is born" "i wont post anything about babies or pregnancy or anything" blah blah blah

She needs to get over it and take her medication lol (she has a hormonal imbalance and when she doesn't take her meds, she be trippin)


----------



## AerisandAlex

Wow, she sounds just like my MIL, you have a lot more restraint then I did. As soon as my MIL tossed that attitude towards me and my children on facebook, I found a way to well, 'stop her' is all I'll say lol. She still hates me but I don't have to hear her rants anymore on FB ;) lol


On a lighter note, I've found lately I've been hungry ALL the time....
I used to survive on a light breakfast/brunch and dinner, but omg, I can't skip any meal or I feel like I haven't eaten for days!! Feels like my stomach is going to turn inside out if I don't have a full blown meal. I find myself eating a plate of spaghetti every day at lunch or it's just not enough food! lol


----------



## maybe6

Powel~ I would be pissed too!! Who needs all that drama with a new pregnancy and all the stuff we already worry about?! You shouldn't have to worry about her feelings too!! Ugggg!! I called some close friends and family and told them we are expecting and make it VERY clear that they weren't to post anything on FB until we are ready to announce it!! That is just Rude and disrespectful!! Ok I'm done but I feel your pain. We've had a few issues with people telling people but nothing on Fb Hopefully She will grow up and respect your wishes and realize you weren't trying to be rude but it's not her news to announce :thumbup: Good luck hun


----------



## prolifer

That's so true, it should be your news and not hers.


----------



## Megan1986

Powell, I would be so mad. We have told close friends and immediate family, and I have requested that no one posts anything on facebook until I do! People can be so insensitive. Its still so fragile at the beginning, better to be safe than sorry! :( :hug: friend


----------



## cgav1424

Aw Powell. I'm sorry you have FB and in-law drama. It's so frustrating when people don't respect your wishes. :( honestly, I'm not FB friends with any of my in-laws because they're so thoughtless and insensitive with some of their posts. I have a love/hate relationship with FB. I have family all over the world so I love being able to keep on touch with them and see pictures of their kids, lives, etc. I absolutely HATE how fake people can be on FB and how people just don't think before they post things or tag you in stuff. Hubs and I decided that we're not doing the whole FB announcement thing. All the people we want to know our good news can be told in person or via phone or text. We're not even doing the whole big "having a baby announcement"... I'm just gonna show up to thanksgiving dinner at my in-laws' house with a belly. Lol. Yup... I have a great relationship with my in-laws... Can you tell? 

Anyway, don't let it get you down! Just enjoy your pregnancy and push this petty crap to the side. You're having a baby! And that's the most important thing. It's you, DH and your little baby against the world so screw the people who disrespect you! Ok, I'm done now. *hugs*


----------



## pinktiara

wow thats pretty rediculous im so thankful I adore my inlaws and they would never do anything like that because I would flip out all you have to do is adjust your privacy settings so you approve every tag or anything posted on your wall by her thats what I do so people cant post fat pics of me hahahah. Seriously though what is your hubby saying because if she cant see that explain to everyone on your facebook if something goes wrong (heaven forbid) would be horrific than she has issues.


----------



## Sass827

Very smart advice Pink. I forgot about those settings.


----------



## Powell130

pinktiara said:


> wow thats pretty rediculous im so thankful I adore my inlaws and they would never do anything like that because I would flip out all you have to do is adjust your privacy settings so you approve every tag or anything posted on your wall by her thats what I do so people cant post fat pics of me hahahah. Seriously though what is your hubby saying because if she cant see that explain to everyone on your facebook if something goes wrong (heaven forbid) would be horrific than she has issues.

I have those settings turned on, that's how I knew she posted the picture, because I had to approve it. It's not the first thing she's written, I have just deleted the others. But she keeps posting them lol I know she's gotta see the others disappear and clearly I haven't announced it on there so why would she feel it's okay to do it herself? Not sure lol A childhood friend of my hubs and his wife got pregnant a few months ago, and she lost it when she was farther along than I am. So for them to not understand why I wanna wait, is crazy to me. And the way that she acted by talking shit pretty much about me and my hubs, really pisses me off! She'll get over it, but will I? It's a respect thing to me and it seems like she doesn't respect my decision and that's the frustrating part. 

Hubs papa died a few months ago and there's still some furniture over at their house that needs to be moved, as much as I'd like to go and see if there's anything that we want/need, I'm not going. I'm gonna let hubs go and he'll send me pics of anything up for grabs so I don't have to be around them. Hubs is on my side here and doesn't understand why she's acting the way she does. She be trippin' sometimes and we know this. Which is why I rewrote the message to her 3 or 4 times to make sure it wasn't offending her, just getting my point across. Which I thought I accomplished, apparently not lol but I don't care anymore. I'M the one that's pregnant, and WE will announce it when WE are ready. Anyone who doesn't respect that can suck it! lol


----------



## Hann12

Wow Powell that's awful! And I thought my mil could be bad!! I hope she chills out and that you get to announce it when you are good and ready! My mum and dad wanted to tell my dads brother and sister and got really annoyed when I said no but I don't want anyone knowing until 12 weeks. It's our news so I'm sticking to that!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Powell - That sounds like my mother!! You shouldn't have to justify anything to anyone about when you are going to post stuff on facebook or why you don't want other people doing it yet! I just got into a discussion with my mom yesterday about a cute little announcement picture we are going to do on facebook.. and that she wanted me to warn her before we do it, so she can tell people... I am like no... I don't want you telling anyone (except for a few close family friends that I have approved), until I have made the announcement. 

I say let her throw the pity party, because ultimately you have the upper hand... you have the grand baby.. she will come around, and if not, just ignore her. 

Speaking of facebook settings, you can also turn off the ability for other people to post to your wall as well. Might be a good idea until you announce it.


----------



## Powell130

aknqtpie said:


> Powell - That sounds like my mother!! You shouldn't have to justify anything to anyone about when you are going to post stuff on facebook or why you don't want other people doing it yet! I just got into a discussion with my mom yesterday about a cute little announcement picture we are going to do on facebook.. and that she wanted me to warn her before we do it, so she can tell people... I am like no... I don't want you telling anyone (except for a few close family friends that I have approved), until I have made the announcement.
> 
> I say let her throw the pity party, because ultimately you have the upper hand... you have the grand baby.. she will come around, and if not, just ignore her.
> 
> Speaking of facebook settings, you can also turn off the ability for other people to post to your wall as well. Might be a good idea until you announce it.

Yeah I'm going to let her act the way she is and not worry about her. We will just continue not to go over there unless we pretty much have to, which is what we have been doing lately because my hubs is mad at my FIL. I am too but it's for a different reason. But this is just the icing on the cake. They are really nice people, just get too involved in things that aren't their business and they try to make it theirs. 

I told my hubs that if they keep acting the way that they are that I don't care to be around them because I don't need the stress. He agrees completely. 

How do I change that setting on FB? Sounds like that's what I need to do! lol


----------



## Jary

That's so insensitive Powell, I can't understand people who don't seem to comprehend that some news is private or should be announced by those with the news...that shouldn't be taken away from you!

I just had a phone call off the community midwife. She's coming to see me tomorrow! Didn't expect a visit for another couple of weeks yet! She sounds really nice too :)


----------



## Powell130

I know man! I didn't even say anything to them when they announced that they were going to be grandparents THE DAY WE TOLD THEM! We hadn't even told my side of the family yet, ugh. I just let that one slide. I mean shouldn't it be common sense that I haven't posted anything about it yet, so why should they?! 

I talked to my hubs a few ago and said that his mom is being really stand-offish with him the whole time he's been over there. She needs to up her dose of meds or something, cuz she be trippin' lol


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> That's so insensitive Powell, I can't understand people who don't seem to comprehend that some news is private or should be announced by those with the news...that shouldn't be taken away from you!
> 
> I just had a phone call off the community midwife. She's coming to see me tomorrow! Didn't expect a visit for another couple of weeks yet! She sounds really nice too :)

Yay for the midwife visit :) I bet your excited!!


----------



## eggo preggo

Jary said:


> That's so insensitive Powell, I can't understand people who don't seem to comprehend that some news is private or should be announced by those with the news...that shouldn't be taken away from you!
> 
> I just had a phone call off the community midwife. She's coming to see me tomorrow! Didn't expect a visit for another couple of weeks yet! She sounds really nice too :)


Powell you're right it's your news to share!
You can change settings on fb by clicking on home, private settings, how you connect tab and adjust there. Then you can also change pics you are tagged in through timeline and tagging also under privacy setting.

Nausea is now setting in hope its gets better in a month for our babymoon :)


----------



## Powell130

eggo preggo said:


> Jary said:
> 
> 
> That's so insensitive Powell, I can't understand people who don't seem to comprehend that some news is private or should be announced by those with the news...that shouldn't be taken away from you!
> 
> I just had a phone call off the community midwife. She's coming to see me tomorrow! Didn't expect a visit for another couple of weeks yet! She sounds really nice too :)
> 
> 
> Powell you're right it's your news to share!
> You can change settings on fb by clicking on home, private settings, how you connect tab and adjust there. Then you can also change pics you are tagged in through timeline and tagging also under privacy setting.
> 
> Nausea is now setting in hope its gets better in a month for our babymoon :)Click to expand...

Thanx hun!


----------



## Jary

I'm so excited! It means she'll probably arrange my scan date soon so I'll have that to look forward to. Can't wait to see my little one!

Excited to see your scans ladies! It'll be a nice little collection :)


----------



## Sass827

My MIL is a nightmare too. Luckily hubs has no desire to tell her until we know were all good at 13 weeks or so. She is super judgmental and overbearing. We can commiserate together over our terrible in laws til the LO's come. :)


----------



## Hann12

So exciting Jary about the mw visit! I am seeing mine on Weds and hoping to schedule my scan then too! Sickness has been worse today!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

im lucky i dont have the in-law hassle because OH wont let me tell anyone till after scan! 

Nausea has been on and off all day but had to go to a christening, drove the car so i had an excuse not to drink until my brother started suggesting that i take the car home get a taxi back and have a drink! that boy is a bloomin pest! :haha:


----------



## Jary

My nausea hasn't been too bad today. The problem today was my throat that's irritated feels all awful and I keep wanting to gag :(

Have my gaviscon now tho so it's not so bad at the mo!


----------



## prolifer

I am so over this nausea already, make it stop lol We decided on a girl's name last night but now we have to think of a boy's name :) Kaala Raine

Will probably have another scan in 3 weeks or so, will be nearly 12 weeks -so cannot wait ^^


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Lovely name pro :D! For a girl we have Emily or Lucy and for a boy we have James but I'm slowly but surely going off james, gonna but a baby name book my OH is murder when it comes to picking names! Xxx


----------



## prolifer

Thanks, we pronounce it Kah-La ^^

I love Emily for a girl, I love James too but I know so many of those!


----------



## Powell130

We have a few names we both agree on but I have a feeling more will get added as the months go by lol


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Steven was going to be called kayla if he was a girl xx


----------



## Powell130

for a girl we have: Harper, Mackenzi, Skylar & Madison

for a boy we have: Mason, Gavin, and Carson


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I love harper! X


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> I love harper! X

it's my fave that we've come across so far :)


----------



## Peoples22

Hi ladies, I would love to join we found out last week I'm pregnant and due on May 30th.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hi peoples and congratulations :D! X


----------



## prolifer

Hello! Welcome and congrats!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Hi and congrats as well Peoples22!! :D

I love Harper too, that name sounds great ^_^

DH and I have talked it over and decided on first names

Celes for a Girl and Cole for a Boy

Took awhile to decide on the boy name but only one person didn't like it, and it's just because he's shallow, couldn't believe he'd think that our little boy (should he be a boy) would be associated with a 'coal' miner -_- please... kids these days don't even know what coal is lol

My grandmother complained a little about Celes, but's only because she knows a girl who's called Saless (same pronunciation) who is involved in some bad stuff... I said "I don't know who that person is, but they're not going to ruin my chance to name my daughter after something I think sounds beautiful!" :D

Still trying to decide Middle names though... I was thinking Belle for Celes's middle name after my great grandmother but then... her initials would be CBS lol now that I don't know if I could do.


----------



## Powell130

AerisandAlex said:


> Hi and congrats as well Peoples22!! :D
> 
> I love Harper too, that name sounds great ^_^
> 
> DH and I have talked it over and decided on first names
> 
> Celes for a Girl and Cole for a Boy
> 
> Took awhile to decide on the boy name but only one person didn't like it, and it's just because he's shallow, couldn't believe he'd think that our little boy (should he be a boy) would be associated with a 'coal' miner -_- please... kids these days don't even know what coal is lol
> 
> My grandmother complained a little about Celes, but's only because she knows a girl who's called Saless (same pronunciation) who is involved in some bad stuff... I said "I don't know who that person is, but they're not going to ruin my chance to name my daughter after something I think sounds beautiful!" :D
> 
> Still trying to decide Middle names though... I was thinking Belle for Celes's middle name after my great grandmother but then... her initials would be CBS lol now that I don't know if I could do.

I love the name Belle! It's first on my middle name list, haven't asked hubs how he feels about it as a first name tho lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Powell130 said:


> I know man! I didn't even say anything to them when they announced that they were going to be grandparents THE DAY WE TOLD THEM! We hadn't even told my side of the family yet, ugh. I just let that one slide. I mean shouldn't it be common sense that I haven't posted anything about it yet, so why should they?!
> 
> I talked to my hubs a few ago and said that his mom is being really stand-offish with him the whole time he's been over there. She needs to up her dose of meds or something, cuz she be trippin' lol

Not sure if anyone answered this for you Powell (still catching up from the day).. but to change those settings.. go to privacy settings, select timeline and tagging, and where it says who can post on your timeline, change it to "no one".


----------



## aknqtpie

We have narrowed the girls names down to either Charlotte or Peyton ... at first I was leaning more towards Peyton, but I think I am leaning towards Charlotte now. The middle name will probably be either my first or middle name. 

We are having a hard time coming up with boys names that we both are stuck on... I think Chael (pronounced Shay-l ... like the UFC fighter) .. is one that we both really like. I liked Drew, but his brothers middle name is Andrew.. and we liked Jackson, but then a friend brought up Michael Jackson.. I can't win for anything!


----------



## AerisandAlex

I know how you feel aknqtpie!! lol

I wanted Jackson as Cole's middle name but then the only thing I could think of was Michael Jackson too!! I was like, there's no way I can't use this name or everyone will think it too! lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Sucks when people ruin good names!


----------



## prolifer

I wouldn't let it ruin your name choosing, we wanted the name Heath despite everyone asking "what, like Heath Ledger?" and we're like no, because we like the name! lol Just have to set them straight.


----------



## Sass827

You could always go with Jaxon instead. I've always loved the nickname Jax.


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> You could always go with Jaxon instead. I've always loved the nickname Jax.

Good idea!! The name Jax reminds me of this guy that's on the soap opera I watch :haha: It's a really good, strong nickname!


----------



## Sass827

It was also the name of the guy on that biker show where peg bundy was the mom. Do you know the one? Pregnancy brain over here...


----------



## Sass827

Sons of anarchy! I remember now :)


----------



## AerisandAlex

Neat! and naw, not for me, it's not just family, it's me to, the spelling might be different but the pronunciation is the same, so I could shout to the world it's spelled different but it won't stop people from saying Michael Jackson lol

Are you girls having any issues being touchy feely with your DHs? I don't know why, but lately I've been feeling "Hey, I love you, don't touch me" lol It's so weird because DH has gotten into this mood where he ALWAYS wants to be hugging and kissy and intimate but I'm in NO mood for it. I feel kind of bad but there doesn't seem a way to 'fix' it. Anyone else having the same feeling?


----------



## nearlythere38

My nausea has been increasing and today it has turned into vomiting. not sure if it will be a one off or a daily thing...its not nice but it does provide a bit of relief from the nausea


----------



## Jary

I like the name Keith for a boy...my grandads middle name was Keith but everyone called him by that name. For a girl I like Elena but I think of Vampire diaries now! I do still like it tho. Also like Kaylan.

Need to have a good think about girls names!


----------



## Hann12

Love all the name ideas! I like Ivy, Carrie, Rosalie, Evie, Eva for girls (DH isn't so sure!). And for a boy more traditional names like Benjamin, William, Arthur. Really have no idea though! 

Feeling icky this morning still....


----------



## BDownmommie

Wow - Powell, sorry to hear about all the troubles. It's sad when people think this becomes their business and not yours. 
If it makes you feel better, at least you got a reaction - i didnt. We told the In-laws two weeks ago, and nothing. Not a word. No congrats, no questions, and didn't even miss a beat to change the subject really. I was so disappointed - OH says that the inlaws have done this soooo many times, their just 'use' to it - but this is the only time I get to do it - I wanted some sort of happiness. Anyways, on that note, I am not telling them it's twins until they show some sign of happiness for the pregnancy (or maybe that's the horomones talking, idk)

Love the ideas for names here - we are having a really tough time with that too. We have had the name for the girl picked out for years - *Emmaleigh*, for a boy it would be the best man from our wedding - *Neal*, but now that there is the poossibility of having a same sex set of twins, we need another name. I told the OH that I wanted to find a good unisex name so that way we stop at 3 names, but not sure I like any so far, The one I'm leaning towards is *Hayden*. Thoughts?


----------



## Jary

Yay i just had the midwife come round! 12 week scan booked for 30th October! So so excited now that I've got the date :)

She has given me tonnes of booklets to read etc and those uk ladies have you got the Emma's diary with the voucher for free gift bags??? Awesome idea for freebies lol

Next time I see a midwife is at 16 weeks but it won't be her as she's going on maternity leave soon!


----------



## prolifer

Loving the names ^^ I like Callum or Caleb for boys :)


----------



## libbyam2003

Powell130 said:


> Okay ladies, I need ya'll to tell me if I am being hormonal and irrational or if my feelings are legit lol
> 
> Okay so we've told close family and friends, but we haven't announced it to the FB world. My in-laws have, I wasn't happy about that but we don't have that many mutual friends so I let it slide. Well my mother in law keeps posting stuff pregnancy related and baby related on my page and tagged me in a pic earlier, so I sent this message to her:
> 
> Could you please not post anything on my FB about babies or pregnancy or anything? We haven't announced it on FB yet and people keep finding out.
> Not trying to be mean or anything, we're just not announcing it to the world yet
> 
> To make a long story short, we ended up going back and forth a little and I'm trying to explain to her that I don't care if she posts stuff on HER page, just not on mine and don't tag me in anything. She tries to put me on a guilt trip and is like Okay I wont post anything at all, no babies, no pregnant, no anything. so I end the convo with
> 
> lol Okay Shirley
> 
> Convo over...or so I thought..about 2 hours later she gets back on and sends me this
> 
> i was not making a joke.
> 
> So I reply
> 
> I know you weren't but I am done with the conversation because you're not understanding what I am saying. Because if you were, you would have not gotten an attitude and pretty much turned it into an argument where it was unnecessary. Hope you have a good day :)
> 
> 
> 
> Well my father in law just came over to see my hubs for a little and he comes in here and tells me that I hurt her feelings. And I'm like I tried to explain to her that I don't care what she puts, just don't post anything to mine or tag me! He's all like well why don't you want to post anything, she's really excited about this? And I'm like we're excited too, I'm just not ready for the FB world to know yet and I wont be til atleast I'm 12 weeks, maybe even til we find out gender. And he is slightly getting an attitude with me (in the way that I've only seen my FIL in do lol it's crazy, he'll try to make you feel like your decision is wrong, when it's a personal decision. he's an ass sometimes lol it's where my hubs gets it from) like the whole shake your head and scoff/laugh in response, he did that to me a few times. and I don't understand why they don't get that it's OUR decision when we want everyone to know and wish they would just respect that and not act the way they are!
> 
> 
> ...rant over ;)

wow. i must have the best in-laws ever. they were so happy but keep secrets if told to! that's what family is supposed to do!


----------



## Sass827

Hann- love Arthur. It's our friends boys name and they call him Artie and it's precious. 
Bdown- love Hayden. It's the name of my friends daughter. 2 of our names are unisex- Sidney and Dylan. Just in case we ever have girls. If not, they will be boys names. 
Jary- congrats on your scan date! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> I like the name Keith for a boy...my grandads middle name was Keith but everyone called him by that name. For a girl I like Elena but I think of Vampire diaries now! I do still like it tho. Also like Kaylan.
> 
> Need to have a good think about girls names!

Elena makes me think of Fifty Shades lol


----------



## Powell130

AerisandAlex said:


> Neat! and naw, not for me, it's not just family, it's me to, the spelling might be different but the pronunciation is the same, so I could shout to the world it's spelled different but it won't stop people from saying Michael Jackson lol
> 
> Are you girls having any issues being touchy feely with your DHs? I don't know why, but lately I've been feeling "Hey, I love you, don't touch me" lol It's so weird because DH has gotten into this mood where he ALWAYS wants to be hugging and kissy and intimate but I'm in NO mood for it. I feel kind of bad but there doesn't seem a way to 'fix' it. Anyone else having the same feeling?

Honestly, when I hear the name Jackson, I don't think Michael. Hubs and I know a guy named Jackson. I didn't even think of the association til you brought it up lol


----------



## Sass827

Me either. But now that I live in western Pa, I could see how people would say that. Same as thinking coal miner for cole. very small minded people out here. I wouldn't listen to them. One of your children's names is Aeris? That's super cool and very different, so I would tell people to piss off. Do what you want. :)


----------



## Jary

Powell130 said:


> Jary said:
> 
> 
> I like the name Keith for a boy...my grandads middle name was Keith but everyone called him by that name. For a girl I like Elena but I think of Vampire diaries now! I do still like it tho. Also like Kaylan.
> 
> Need to have a good think about girls names!
> 
> Elena makes me think of Fifty Shades lolClick to expand...

LOL


----------



## robinson380

Hi ladies! 
Powell: your MIL sounds like a drama queen!! Did they know about your mc?


----------



## Powell130

robinson380 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Powell: your MIL sounds like a drama queen!! Did they know about your mc?

No they don't and I honestly don't feel like I should have to divulge that information for them to respect my decision. Even tho it may help them understand, I'm not telling them and shouldn't have to. She IS a drama queen, you definitely got that right :haha:


----------



## libbyam2003

How's everyone feeling today??


----------



## Powell130

Pretty good. Boobs still sore. Not as nauseous (which worries me, just a little) but I think everything is fine.


----------



## robinson380

Powell130 said:


> robinson380 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Powell: your MIL sounds like a drama queen!! Did they know about your mc?
> 
> No they don't and I honestly don't feel like I should have to divulge that information for them to respect my decision. Even tho it may help them understand, I'm not telling them and shouldn't have to. She IS a drama queen, you definitely got that right :haha:Click to expand...

I think I would have to tell her. Not to make her feel bad but just so she understands.


----------



## robinson380

libbyam2003 said:


> How's everyone feeling today??

very nauseous today and off and on headache.


----------



## mathgenius33

I like all the names you guys are thinking of, even Jackson (as in Jackson Browne). My husband and I are waiting to find out the gender before picking names, but we have a few ideas already, such as a variation of my grandma's name if it's a girl because she means so much to us.

About telling family, I just got back from my sister's wedding and somehow everyone at the wedding found out I'm pregnant. Word got around by my mom, dad, sisters, and husband, but I'm totally fine with it (and told them that from the start). Some people started suspecting when I wasn't drinking wine or eating greasy foods.

I'm still not sharing it with FB until I find out the gender. I want to tell my first cousins I'm really close with, but they're all kind of big mouthed and I want to wait a few more weeks before everyone in the family knows.


----------



## Hann12

Powell my sickness varies throughout the day, worse on some days than others. I assume that can be normal?! 

Jary I am JEALOUS of your scan being booked lol!! I hope I get mine booked in on weds when I see the midwife. I don't think they'll let me have it that early, I'm hoping for 1st nov. FX - did you also realise that our 20 week scan is due on 28th December so will no doubt be pushed back to the week later. Same thing happened with my DD as I was due to have her 12 week scan on Xmas week too. Annoying!!

Love all the names! Funny about the fifty shades reference!!


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> Powell my sickness varies throughout the day, worse on some days than others. I assume that can be normal?!
> 
> Jary I am JEALOUS of your scan being booked lol!! I hope I get mine booked in on weds when I see the midwife. I don't think they'll let me have it that early, I'm hoping for 1st nov. FX - did you also realise that our 20 week scan is due on 28th December so will no doubt be pushed back to the week later. Same thing happened with my DD as I was due to have her 12 week scan on Xmas week too. Annoying!!
> 
> Love all the names! Funny about the fifty shades reference!!

I think it is normal because the first time my boobs weren't sore, I went straight to google and apparenly symptoms can come and go so I think we're good :) 

I thought I had been able to feel the top of my uterus the last few days but today I can't seem to find it. If that's even what it was lol i'm pretty sure it was tho because I am very slim and it was clearly hard above my pelvic bone. But I've read that some ladies could feel theirs way better when they had a full bladder, standing up vs. sitting down, laying down, etc. So I'm not too too worried about that either. I go for my "confirmation appointment" this Thursday so I'll be sure to ask. ...now that I write this and feel for it, I think I can feel it again lol I have a full bladder atm also ;) 

Couldn't help it with the Fifty Shades hehe Also, I have read that there are rumors that a 4th boobs will be released before Christmas. Anyone else heard this?!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hehe a 4th boobs :haha: sorry hehe! But yeah I've heard that bit not sure if the rumours are true, I personally think she should leave the books as they are, they finished perfectly! Would be nice to have a book from christians point of view.

Read bared to you! Its really really similar to 50 but I think its written better xx


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> Hehe a 4th boobs :haha: sorry hehe! But yeah I've heard that bit not sure if the rumours are true, I personally think she should leave the books as they are, they finished perfectly! Would be nice to have a book from christians point of view.
> 
> Read bared to you! Its really really similar to 50 but I think its written better xx

4th boobs :haha: didn't even notice I put that. 

I think it'll be weird to have a 4th book from Ana's point of view since considering the epilogue at the end of the third. BUT I do think a book in Christian's point of view could work. I hope there is one, I'm addicted.

I'll look it up. I probably wouldn't have read this "mature audiences" book if there wasn't so much hype to it lol


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Bared to you was recommended after 50 and it was brilliant, awaiting the second book to be released! What is your views on the fact that they want to make a 50 shades film? X


----------



## Hann12

Bared to you is good! 

My boobs aren't even sore yet! With my DD they didn't get sore until week 9 so I'm not too worried yet....


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> Bared to you was recommended after 50 and it was brilliant, awaiting the second book to be released! What is your views on the fact that they want to make a 50 shades film? X

I'm very excited about the movie. Just wondering how they're going to incorporate all of the sex scenes without it being a porno lol Also very excited to see who they pick to play Christian & Ana


----------



## Jary

Powell130 said:


> Stevensmummyx said:
> 
> 
> Bared to you was recommended after 50 and it was brilliant, awaiting the second book to be released! What is your views on the fact that they want to make a 50 shades film? X
> 
> I'm very excited about the movie. Just wondering how they're going to incorporate all of the sex scenes without it being a porno lol Also very excited to see who they pick to play Christian & AnaClick to expand...

I've heard of bared to you...may have to give it a try! 

I am wondering how they'll make it into a movie...but whenever I think of Christian I see Alexander Sarsgard so if they choose someone else it just won't be right for me! But I'll still go see it hehe

Hann you'll have your date soon! Hope your nausea settles at least a little so you can have some relief! Mine is on and off. Midwife suggested wearing my bands on my ankles but they got too uncomfortable so I gave up with that lol


----------



## prolifer

I feel horrible lol

Nausea and dry heaving, fill up on food last night but still starved enough for my tummy to feel like it'd eat itself if I didn't eat more food! ugh


----------



## Powell130

I felt like that the other day. I COULDN'T get full! It was annoying. Hope it eases up for you soon. Have you thought about trying Carnation Instant Breakfast shakes? They may have something similar over there. I normally drink 2-3 a day and it helps the hunger


----------



## mathgenius33

I'm in week 9 right now and feel like my morning sickness is finally starting to head in the other direction, although slowly. The plane ride last night was really bumpy, and I threw up for the second time of the pregnancy on the ride home from the airport. I decided to take half a sick day from work today because I was so tired this morning.

The thing is I was able to eat better today than I have in 2 weeks, and I wasn't even nauseous afterwards. I even ate a chicken quesadilla, and in the past the baby hasn't been letting me eat meat, just bread and potatoes. I hope this is a good sign.

Has anyone had similar experiences around this time of pregnancy?


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> Bared to you was recommended after 50 and it was brilliant, awaiting the second book to be released! What is your views on the fact that they want to make a 50 shades film? X

https://www.booksnreview.com/articl...greene-alexis-bledel-kristen-stewart-poll.htm

Interesting ^ I think Kristen Steward would be AWESOME as Ana. She has just the right amount of awkwardness


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Tbh I think the film will be shit, I reckon its gonna ruin it! Won't stop me from going to see it tho :haha: and nooo not kristen stewart I don't think she can act lol! Ana for me would be Lily collins x


----------



## Hann12

I don't think it should be Kirsten Stewart either! I really don't think she's attractive, I don't get all the hype around her! 

Just woken up and have the usual nausea, lovely! Got to get up though as I have a delivery coming, would love to sleep in!! Although my DD is awake now too....


----------



## Stevensmummyx

My nausea is back in and I have uni lectures all day :( bleuuugh! Can't even ditch it since I didn't go to them last week! X


----------



## Jary

Oh no not Kristen Stewart! I heard they'd thought of Emma watson too....noooo to that one. I don't know who I'd like for Ana.

Hann I have stem ginger biscuits by my bed and letting it settle before I get up. I'm actually too comfy now hehe! Have you tried things like that or plain crackers?? I know it's hard for you to stay in bed when your DD wakes up!


----------



## Jary

Yay Powell I see you've graduated to raspberry today! :D two months down! 

The midwife if still going by my LMP which would make me 8+1 today but I know I'm not so we'll see what the scan shows!


----------



## Hann12

Yay to raspberries!! My lmp makes me 8+4 - I wish I was!! It sounds so much further on than 7+4 lol!! 

Jary - not tried ginger biscuits this time round, they didn't work last time. I can't stay in bed in the mornings for more than a few minutes either because when DD wakes she is completely up. Feeding breakfast is really tough as I'm feeling sick and having to force food into me and feed her. I'm just glad I'm not as sick as I was with her! I reckon I must be having a boy!


----------



## Blondey2012

Morning ladies 

I felt so nauseous yesterday, I had to go to bed at 9 because I felt soooo sick.

Today is a different story! I have no symptoms at all! No sickness, no pelvic pain, no sore bbs, no bloating! Arghhh I want symptoms!! 

X


----------



## Hann12

Blondey my sickness varies throughout the day! I don't have sore boobs at all - seem to be in the minority with this! I def remember they wee sore with DD at 9 weeks but no idea when that happened, it must have been around 8 weeks so guessing soon. It is a bit of a worry so I know how you feel!


----------



## Blondey2012

Hann, I get the sore bbs very occasionally, like once a week and only if I knock them or something.

Yesterday I felt awful so I'm hoping that was ms! I feel it early in the day and late at night but I just feel normal. I go on holiday when I'm 11+2 so I want some reassurance before I go!

X


----------



## Jary

I'd love a day with no symptoms! I'm trying to gear myself up to go to the shops but I've had to rest for a moment as starting to feel icky again. I've managed to get dressed so that's something! Actually going to put make up on today...haven't done so in over a week!

My Bbs arnt really sore, just my nipples when I touch them or knock them in bed.

I do want to get out so I'm gonna do my best to ignore this nausea! I want to get my first Emma's diary gift pack! Lol


----------



## Hann12

I really don't think it matters if you have symptoms or not - your pregnancy will be progressing well I'm sure! It's tough feeling sick, believe me I have had extreme ms and its terrible. This time coming and going nausea is like a holiday compared to that!


----------



## Blondey2012

I hope my mw gets in touch soon. I'm 6 weeks on Thursday and not heard anything. When is usual to hear from them? X


----------



## Hann12

Blondey2012 said:


> I hope my mw gets in touch soon. I'm 6 weeks on Thursday and not heard anything. When is usual to hear from them? X

Blondey I hadn't realised you weren't 6 weeks yet - you may well find more symptoms arrive over the next few days - it's still very early! You get symptoms as your hcg rises and it depends on how your body adapts to it. This time I've been taking a high dose of vit B6 which I think is one of the reasons why my ms isn't as bad, I was taking it for 4 months before I got my bfp so I have a large store I think. It's been proven to help ms in quite a big way. I've also been using magnesium oil which again has been proven to really help. Either that or I am having a boy this time!


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> I don't think it should be Kirsten Stewart either! I really don't think she's attractive, I don't get all the hype around her!
> 
> Just woken up and have the usual nausea, lovely! Got to get up though as I have a delivery coming, would love to sleep in!! Although my DD is awake now too....

Ana was actually inspired by Kristen Stewart lol


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> Yay to raspberries!! My lmp makes me 8+4 - I wish I was!! It sounds so much further on than 7+4 lol!!
> 
> Jary - not tried ginger biscuits this time round, they didn't work last time. I can't stay in bed in the mornings for more than a few minutes either because when DD wakes she is completely up. Feeding breakfast is really tough as I'm feeling sick and having to force food into me and feed her. I'm just glad I'm not as sick as I was with her! I reckon I must be having a boy!

My LMP would make me 9w6d! ahh lol


----------



## Jary

Blondey2012 said:


> I hope my mw gets in touch soon. I'm 6 weeks on Thursday and not heard anything. When is usual to hear from them? X

I was 6 weeks exactly when my nausea started so its still early!

I don't know if it's the same where you are but I had to refer myself to the maternity care once I was over 6 weeks. Mw came to see me yesterday (they are going by my LMP so to them I'm already 8 weeks)

Powell i heard that 50 shades started out as a twilight fan fic...don't know if there's any truth to that.

Much prefer true blood to twilight. Anyone else a fan?


----------



## Hann12

Powell130 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think it should be Kirsten Stewart either! I really don't think she's attractive, I don't get all the hype around her!
> 
> Just woken up and have the usual nausea, lovely! Got to get up though as I have a delivery coming, would love to sleep in!! Although my DD is awake now too....
> 
> Ana was actually inspired by Kristen Stewart lolClick to expand...

I know - still don't like her though lol! I think Rob Pattinson would be a good christian grey though as obv inspired too. I think if they did it together it would be too weird though!


----------



## Hann12

I love true blood!! I think a new series is out soon!


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Blondey2012 said:
> 
> 
> I hope my mw gets in touch soon. I'm 6 weeks on Thursday and not heard anything. When is usual to hear from them? X
> 
> I was 6 weeks exactly when my nausea started so its still early!
> 
> I don't know if it's the same where you are but I had to refer myself to the maternity care once I was over 6 weeks. Mw came to see me yesterday (they are going by my LMP so to them I'm already 8 weeks)
> 
> Powell i heard that 50 shades started out as a twilight fan fic...don't know if there's any truth to that.
> 
> Much prefer true blood to twilight. Anyone else a fan?Click to expand...

Interesting! 

No, I don't watch True Blood lol Am a Twilight Fan tho hehe have all of the books and seen all of the movies so far :)


----------



## Hann12

Just looked - has it started and I've been missing it??


----------



## Jary

Oh and my gift pack has newborn nappies in it! I kinda melted :D


----------



## Jary

I took OH to see breaking dawn part 1...he reluctantly came.

He had to walk out at the birth scene :ROFL:
I have the first book as a special edition! Borrowed the others. I did actually enjoy reading them but the last one felt like a fan fic. Although I AM looking forward to seeing Vamp Bella :)


----------



## BDownmommie

Morning all - I went for my 2nd scan yesterday (sorry, for all those who are waiting...apparently I get them every week until week 12, if I want - so of course, I want).

I heard the babies heartbeats again, only this time much stronger - 147 and 153. (There was nothing to worry about last week, just nice knowing my babes are getting stronger). They gave me pics too, but I think the lil ones are a little camera shy, as you can't really make them out. 

Oh well, all is wonderful and I get to see them again next tuesday.


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> I took OH to see breaking dawn part 1...he reluctantly came.
> 
> He had to walk out at the birth scene :ROFL:
> I have the first book as a special edition! Borrowed the others. I did actually enjoy reading them but the last one felt like a fan fic. Although I AM looking forward to seeing Vamp Bella :)

Hubs went with me also. He stayed thru the whole thing, suprisingly! 

Lucky, I don't have any special editions ! 

Me too! I can't wait for part 2!!


----------



## prolifer

Today I feel rundown, can struggle to breathe, can't get comfy, heart feels like it's working harder than it should... I feel absolutely awful tonight, wanna puke but don't want to :/

Might try and get some sleep, I feel exhausted but have done very little moving at all today.


----------



## Jary

My OH is rediculously squeamish tho. No idea how he'll cope in the delivery room but I'm hoping his excitment to see baby will over come that.

Part 2 is out in November isn't it? The special edition books have like a hardcover and red ribbon book mark and chapter ornaments. Looks pretty, if you're a fan they are worth getting!


----------



## Jary

prolifer said:


> Today I feel rundown, can struggle to breathe, can't get comfy, heart feels like it's working harder than it should... I feel absolutely awful tonight, wanna puke but don't want to :/
> 
> Might try and get some sleep, I feel exhausted but have done very little moving at all today.

Hope you feel better soon! I'd defo have a rest, sounds like your body needs it :hugs:

BDownmommie: seems like your twins are mischievous already! Hehe, maybe next time they'll come out to say hi :)


----------



## Powell130

BDownmommie said:


> Morning all - I went for my 2nd scan yesterday (sorry, for all those who are waiting...apparently I get them every week until week 12, if I want - so of course, I want).
> 
> I heard the babies heartbeats again, only this time much stronger - 147 and 153. (There was nothing to worry about last week, just nice knowing my babes are getting stronger). They gave me pics too, but I think the lil ones are a little camera shy, as you can't really make them out.
> 
> Oh well, all is wonderful and I get to see them again next tuesday.

Awe yay! how cool you can get scans that often! I probably wont have another til 12 weeks. I guess I may find out Thursday at my appt. I wonder when we'll be able to hear the heartbeat with a doppler, I have a feeling I'm going to purchase when I know it can be heard! 

can't wait for a pic of the little ones :) mayb they'll come out to play next week!


----------



## Powell130

Are any of you ladies on group on FB?


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies!

I seem to be in the minority as I haven't read 50 shades yet. It's on my kindle... U just haven't gotten around to reading it yet. And since we're progressing cautiously in this pregnancy (read: no sex or hubby), I'm thinking I should wait to read it as everyone says I'll likely want to attack my husband whilst reading it. ;)

BDown: I'm glad you had a great scan!

Blondey: It is early for you yet... my symptoms started out mildly between 6-7 weeks and they've stayed pretty mild. I have sore bb's, but not unbearable; MS... nausea at different parts of the day and I've actually thrown up a handful of times, but sometimes I feel like it's because I ate too much; my fatigue was cruelly worse at weeks 5 and 6 then it is now; and I pee... a lot. Lol. I get up at least 3 times to pee a night. 

Everyone else - hello! I know it was a few pages back, but I loved everyone's baby names. :) I'm 7 weeks 4 days today... and woke up with a pounding headache... and nothing sounds good for breakfast. Ugh. Anyway, have a good day everyone!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Omg I love twilight! Dragging OH to see it in november :D! I like kristen in that I think she plays bella well but I think she's the same in a lot of the films she does! 

Glad to hear the twinnies are doing well :D! 

Afm? Felt hungry earlier after not being hungry last night, had some chicken and instantly regretting it :(! Go away sickness pleeeaseeee! X


----------



## Jary

I just nearly threw up taking my pregnancy vits :( now I feel very gaggy. Yuck!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Lmao what are we all like :haha: sicky bunch! I bet this is karma for me for boasting about how easy I had it with steven! Xx


----------



## Blondey2012

Thanks for the reassurance ladies  

X


----------



## Sass827

Blondey- my bbs were sore up to 6 weeks, then stopped. Then ms kicked in at 6 weeks, was bad 6-7, and has slowed since then. Still haven't barfed. Mom said it might hit hard at 9-10. Idk. 

Afm- no twilight or true blood, but throughly obsessed with game of thrones on HBO. Anyone else? I think it's just the greatest!


----------



## libbyam2003

g'morning ladies! Playing catch up... love love love the Twilight books and movies!! Tried watching True Blood but was not my style.. but maybe I should try the books. And fifty shades... had to stop reading it because I read at work a lot on my lunch and felt weird reading it in public!!

Symptoms are minimal... some crampiness at times, some lower back ache at times, tad bit of nausea at times. Enough to know something is going on. But I test occasionally and will test again before my first appt OCt 9! Waiting for the fatigue to hit, but hasn't yet, phew.


----------



## libbyam2003

Sass827 said:


> Blondey- my bbs were sore up to 6 weeks, then stopped. Then ms kicked in at 6 weeks, was bad 6-7, and has slowed since then. Still haven't barfed. Mom said it might hit hard at 9-10. Idk.
> 
> Afm- no twilight or true blood, but throughly obsessed with game of thrones on HBO. Anyone else? I think it's just the greatest!

I read the first game of thrones book... was HARD to get into, but then was hard to put down! Need to get the next book!


----------



## Sass827

Powell- I'm not doing the fb group for a few reasons:
1- I already spend enough time on this site and get the support I need here
2- I don't want to run the risk of someone putting something on fb with my name bc once they see my account, they will have my full name and fb is searchable on google
3- my fb got taken by random hackers last fall, so I don't feel it's very secure on trustworthy. I trust bnb much more.


----------



## Hann12

I'm on fb Powell! I think a secret group is fine - even if someone tags you it doesn't appear on your page and won't appear on a google search. My fb security is very high anyway though. I'm part of an attachment parenting secret group and have been all year with no problems. I do like using bnb still though!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hann there's a link in my siggy to my fb if you add me I will add you to our secret group :D! I know there is 2, mine is really quiet at the month xx


----------



## AerisandAlex

I added you Stevensmummyx :) - Jessica

I tried to go to the May baby page before but my computer was being stubborn and never wanted to open the page correctly >.< 

I'm secured what I need to in my facebook so to cut out those who don't need to be in my business and others I could care less what they know about me lol

and ugh chicken!! I went to Wendy's for the first time in like MONTHS and got the kids some chicken nugget meals and me a Ultimate Grilled Chicken and took them to the park to eat. When I was getting to swallow the last bite it almost came right back up! I was so embarrassed, I'm glad I stopped it but I kept thinking what if I did that on the playground?! This is a park, who cleans that up? I didn't want to risk other kids getting sick so I just sat the entire time rather then follow the kids around the playground, thankfully we had no incidents and my daughter was able to take good care of her little brother for me ^_^

I plan on taking them later to our skating rink when my daughter gets off the bus to have some fun (they have a HUGE playground). I used to work there for like 5 years too, loved it and the owners are so nice. They're always so considerate, I'm going to schedule my daughter's birthday party there this year and invite all her classmates! ^_^


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Friend request hasn't come up jessica :/ xx


----------



## Jary

Sass827 said:


> Blondey- my bbs were sore up to 6 weeks, then stopped. Then ms kicked in at 6 weeks, was bad 6-7, and has slowed since then. Still haven't barfed. Mom said it might hit hard at 9-10. Idk.
> 
> Afm- no twilight or true blood, but throughly obsessed with game of thrones on HBO. Anyone else? I think it's just the greatest!

I LOVE Game of Thrones. Still haven't finished book 5 but it's just so addictive. Was so happy I discovered the HBO shop in NY...it was my heaven! 

It might be weird but my fav character on there is The Hound. 

My gagging has settled a bit...distracted myself by watching Alice in Wonderland :D


----------



## Hann12

Stevensmummy - I can't access the page, what's your name to search you?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Charlene Macleod 
Its the pic of 2 girls one blonde and one brunette 
X

Edit: Heres a link to my profile https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100004312901667


----------



## Hann12

Randomly it just takes me to my profile - were you Charlene Cooke? Two girls in blue tops?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Nope not me :/! Dunno why its taking you back to your own page try this ling https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100004312901667&refid=7&m_sess=soDbruUz-MZS10mV2&ref=stream


----------



## Hann12

Nope not working but I may have found you - I found one that if I click on it has a little boy with a blue plastic pipe moustache?


----------



## libbyam2003

Well this is interesting. My bloating seems to be making me too full to eat. I ate half a Kashi frozen dinner and got completely full. So this is what people meant by losing their appetite. Hmm interesting. Now I don't know what to do with my lunch. I keep taking another bite here and there... I've never thrown out a perfectly good frozen dinner, esp not Kashi because they're good... but yeah small portions so I always finish them and only reason I stop eating is because its all gone. Hmm I like this. Ha. Since I'm at work, I don't really have a way to package it to put it in the fridge, so I guess I'll have to throw it out. What a waste. Almost makes me want to try and finish it anyway.


----------



## Jary

Sometimes I get really hungry, start eating a meal and then lose all appetite! It's do frustrating cause I know I'm not full and the food tastes so good but I just can't face it!


----------



## libbyam2003

Jary said:


> Sometimes I get really hungry, start eating a meal and then lose all appetite! It's do frustrating cause I know I'm not full and the food tastes so good but I just can't face it!

Yeah?? I didn't get that last pregnancy except maybe a bit near the end due to being so big.. but even then, not that often! My lunch is still sitting on my desk and I'm staring at it. So many good nutrients in it! Now DINNER is what I could do to eat less of, ha.... that's when I tend to be less healthy since cooking for DH. EEk.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Yeah hann that's my profile, I thought I had changed my picture lol, that's steven lol! X


----------



## Powell130

I threw up earlier, i think because I was hungry. Then I got a burger and fries from McDonalds and was only able to eat the fries, the burger wasn't good at all lol bleh


----------



## Stevensmummyx

My OH just brought home a mcdonalds for me and I can't even face it! Xx


----------



## aknqtpie

The one time I got sick was from an A&W cheeseburger... so no more fastfood for me. Although I recently discovered Rice a Roni cups... I am in heaven..lol


----------



## libbyam2003

Ha! Food talk! I need ideas for dinner tonight... guess I will check pinterest on my way home so I can stop by the store and grab some stuff!


----------



## aknqtpie

I love pinterest.. best thing ever for food ideas! Also for baby ideas...lol


----------



## Jary

As usual I couldn't finish my tea but then I suddenly felt hungry again so ate a bit more! Crazie pregnant bodies ey?!

I really fancied a McDonald's earlier powell! Could also eat a bucket of KFC chicken about now!...may I add that I was shocked when I had a mc d milk shake in NY...it had cream and a cherry on top! We don't get that here, think its just strawberry flavour and not with bits. No cream :(

Have you guys watched tv, saw food and wanted it? Was watching red dwarf the other day and one of them was eating a pie...chip shop style pie. We went searching for a chip shop but it was a Sunday afternoon and non were open :(


----------



## Hann12

Just added you Charlene! Thanks!


----------



## aknqtpie

McD's in the US has tried to put themselves into more of a competitive spot with the coffee shops and what not who do the smoothies and milkshakes and what not. I think that is why the fancy stuff! :)


----------



## Hann12

Charlene - may have added you by my hubbys account accidentally - Greg - decline that one and I've resent as me. Sorry!!


----------



## Powell130

The real fruit smoothies at McD are really good!


----------



## AerisandAlex

I found the facebook error is on my end Stevensmummyx :( I guess something happened and now it won't let me add friends or send messages, seems so weird. I sent them an email about it but I can add people who add me, here's my facebook page link:

https://www.facebook.com/aeristilheartly


----------



## pinktiara

I love the smoothies at mcdonalds!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

There is a coffee place by my work that makes the best smoothies.. I have also started making italian soda's at home too.. yum!


----------



## nearlythere38

Scan booked...not til 7th November...seems ages away. i will be 12+5 by my dates. was so hoping to have it before Halloween. My symptoms come and go, yesterday awful vomitting, today slight nausea


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Im excited that everyone seems to be getting their scan dates now :d! i know it wont be long till i get mine! 

Jess thats you added hun! 

Hann thats you sorted and been added to the group, its secret so no one can see what is being posted, who is in the group or that there is even a group :p x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Oooh question aswell, anyone have a itchy tummy? Not sure if its just because my trousers are starting to dig in or because my stomach is slowly but surely stretching just wondered if any of you ladies are experiencing it xx


----------



## Teresa01

Hi new here :) i am due may 27th i am just looking forward to getting past this first stage so i dont worry all the time (this is the 2nd child for me) :)


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> Oooh question aswell, anyone have a itchy tummy? Not sure if its just because my trousers are starting to dig in or because my stomach is slowly but surely stretching just wondered if any of you ladies are experiencing it xx

I noticed it a few days ago, just at random times. I use coconut oil (supposed to be good for stretch marks too) for lotion so I just rubbed a little on it and it went away :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome Theresa!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I have bio oil, dunno if it will help but worth a go! But I hate when my hands are oily! I'm weird I know lol! Xx


----------



## aknqtpie

I have some bio oil at home too.. My DH had surgery on his stomach earlier this year, so I got him some to help the scaring.


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> I have bio oil, dunno if it will help but worth a go! But I hate when my hands are oily! I'm weird I know lol! Xx

Ew i hate it too. I wash my hands after applying lol


----------



## pinktiara

It's your stomach stretching I hate the itching haha I managed to only get stretch marks on my sides and some on my thighs with my son thank goodness but just moisturize nothing can prevent them but it certainly can help.


----------



## Powell130

UH OH - 

https://www.myfoxatlanta.com/story/19687266/global-diaper-supply-may-be-at-risk


----------



## aknqtpie

It's a ploy by the diaper industry so they can raise prices...


----------



## Powell130

aknqtpie said:


> It's a ploy by the diaper industry so they can raise prices...

How do you figure?
Looks pretty legit to me - https://www.google.com/search?q=exp...L28wTrvoHoCQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=667

Either way..prices are apparently going to start going up!


----------



## aknqtpie

I don't.. just being a smart alec. :) 

I think industries use situations like that as a justification to raise prices (either the competing companies that make that product) or the diaper companies themselves. When in all reality, it probably shouldn't affect pricing that much. I think by the time our babies are born, they will be leveled out again.


----------



## Powell130

You sound like a conspiracy theorist :haha: jk

They said on the news that the plant will be closed for about 6 months, which I can totally see effecting prices for a little bit.

I want to go ahead and start stocking up on diapers but I think I'll get different kinds since we don't know if Baby Powell will be allergic to a certain kind, or pee straight thru another. That way we have a variety.


----------



## aknqtpie

Lol.. far from it.. I usually roll my eyes at them hahaha... One reason I cannot wait for the elections to be over, so I can stop hearing about how Obama/Romney is going to ruin America for all! They both suck... so lets move on! :) 

We were thinking about slowly stocking up on Diapers at costco, getting different sizes and what not, since they have coupons every month. I told my DH we had to wait until I have my u/s before we buy any diapers. I didn't want to buy anything at all, but we got baby bogs over the weekend for our announcement picture. I am announcing to the world after my scan on Thursday. Having a hard time keeping it in much longer...


----------



## Powell130

aknqtpie said:


> Lol.. far from it.. I usually roll my eyes at them hahaha... One reason I cannot wait for the elections to be over, so I can stop hearing about how Obama/Romney is going to ruin America for all! They both suck... so lets move on! :)
> 
> We were thinking about slowly stocking up on Diapers at costco, getting different sizes and what not, since they have coupons every month. I told my DH we had to wait until I have my u/s before we buy any diapers. I didn't want to buy anything at all, but we got baby bogs over the weekend for our announcement picture. I am announcing to the world after my scan on Thursday. Having a hard time keeping it in much longer...

Ugh, yeah the election is starting to get on my nerves. I'm not that into politics because it's just a high dollar popularity contest at the expense of our country, IMO. 

Yeah I don't really want to buy anything yet either, but then again I keep thinking YOU ONLY HAVE TIL MAY TO GET READY. So I have just been pricing stuff and getting ideas in my head. Nothing solid yet. Not sure when I'll feel comfortable with buying things. I guess when I'm seeing/feeling baby movement and/or find out gender. Unless I see something that I can't pass up. And even if I don't use it not (god forbid) I will at some point.

It's been really hard for me to keep in, every time someone announces on FB that they're pregnant, I message them with my news and we talk pregnancy :)


----------



## aknqtpie

A friend of mine just had her baby and posted a picture of him, and I had commented on it... she goes "I had a dream about you, and you were pregnant!" Of course I had to send her a message and tell her the truth! lol.


----------



## Powell130

aknqtpie said:


> A friend of mine just had her baby and posted a picture of him, and I had commented on it... she goes "I had a dream about you, and you were pregnant!" Of course I had to send her a message and tell her the truth! lol.

Ask her if she happens to see any lottery numbers in her dreams? ;)


----------



## aknqtpie

Ooo .. good idea! lol


----------



## Powell130

;)


----------



## prolifer

hehe

I can hide my buying items by saying it's for my reborn doll or for my daughter's little dolls. Got a little stockpile of clothes now, and a bouncer too :)

Feeling better today but heart still feels like it's going too hard and fast, making me short of breath. 

I love Red Dwarf! I do see things on TV and want them lol KFC, M&Ms, Sausage Roll with sauce ^^ Mmmmm :)


----------



## aknqtpie

I am going on a thrift a palooza trip at some thrift stores around town with a friend of mine, hoping to find some good baby stuff! :)


----------



## Sass827

Jary- the hound? Love it! He's so mean but so nice. 
And I also crave any food i see on tv. It's terrible. Whether I'm hungry or not. And mcd shakes are sooo tempting. I just have such a hard time deciding between chocolate and vanilla. What a crisis!


----------



## zoeb1234

Hi ladies,hope everyone is ok.
Im new to this site and currently 7 weeks pregnant with my first so if anyone has any advice for me it would be greatly appreciated.
Thankyou x


----------



## Megan1986

I am trying to hold off buying anything until we know what color to buy for :) We do have the crib though, my father in law bought it and it arrived today! But, we are not going to put it together any time soon. What names do you all have picked?


----------



## Powell130

For a girl: Harper (Belle) and Skylar and Mackenzi..not 100% on Belle for the middle name

For a boy: Mason, Carson, Cason, Gavin. or a Phillip Jr ;)


----------



## Megan1986

Powell130 said:


> For a girl: Harper (Belle) and Skylar and Mackenzi..not 100% on Belle for the middle name
> 
> For a boy: Mason, Carson, Cason, Gavin. or a Phillip Jr ;)

Love them! I love Harper and Carson

We have Kathryn Rosann (our mother's names) and Abram John selected


----------



## Powell130

Thanx! I think Harper is my fave so far! I've always loved the name Skylar Mackenzi so we'll see ;) 

Also, I just noticed that my boobs are starting to look similar to road maps. Not too sure exactly how long they've been to blue and veiny but I know it started pretty recently because I was looking for darker nips the other day and didn't notice them


----------



## Megan1986

Mine have been SO sore the past 3 days. I am already a D so I hope they don't get TOO huge.


----------



## AerisandAlex

You made me hungry Sass827 lol

I normally am just looking through the fridge and eating what looks good, but reading about it or seeing it makes me want it too! lol Same thing happened when I was preggo with my son, I remember my father came over to watch the game with DH and all through the game, they had subway commercials and I LOVE their Meatball marinara... after about the 5th commercial, I couldn't take it anymore, I made DH go out and get me one lol

He already knows to expect the same this time around too! lol

I like the Jr idea Powell130. I thought about it when I had my son, but because he named his first son with his previous wife Michael I decided against it. DH's full first/middle name is William Michael David (Yes he has two first names like Ricky Bobby! lol) however we all him Mike as his adoptive's father name was William and we called him Bill before he passed away last July. (when he was adopted, they added William to his name)
Soooo... if I made my son a junior, I thought it might be too confusing considering all the names being mixed around... however, if his first son didn't have that name, I would have gone with the Junior.

I've also been being pressured by the in laws to name our child (should he be a boy) after DH's dad... I didn't mind at first until I learned his middle name... turns out it's William Kelly and I'm not really okay with the idea of a common girl's name being part of my possible son's name... Don't get me wrong, I LOVED my FIL and I miss him everyday, he was the one in law who I thought was sensible and very kind and giving man unlike the rest who are very greedy and self-centered :( but I just can't get used to the name... 

I told them all I was thinking about Cole (my family loves it) but of course DH's family (all but his Aunt) have a problem with it -_- I can't win lol


----------



## Powell130

AerisandAlex said:


> You made me hungry Sass827 lol
> 
> I normally am just looking through the fridge and eating what looks good, but reading about it or seeing it makes me want it too! lol Same thing happened when I was preggo with my son, I remember my father came over to watch the game with DH and all through the game, they had subway commercials and I LOVE their Meatball marinara... after about the 5th commercial, I couldn't take it anymore, I made DH go out and get me one lol
> 
> He already knows to expect the same this time around too! lol
> 
> I like the Jr idea Powell130. I thought about it when I had my son, but because he named his first son with his previous wife Michael I decided against it. DH's full first/middle name is William Michael David (Yes he has two first names like Ricky Bobby! lol) however we all him Mike as his adoptive's father name was William and we called him Bill before he passed away last July. (when he was adopted, they added William to his name)
> Soooo... if I made my son a junior, I thought it might be too confusing considering all the names being mixed around... however, if his first son didn't have that name, I would have gone with the Junior.
> 
> I've also been being pressured by the in laws to name our child (should he be a boy) after DH's dad... I didn't mind at first until I learned his middle name... turns out it's William Kelly and I'm not really okay with the idea of a common girl's name being part of my possible son's name... Don't get me wrong, I LOVED my FIL and I miss him everyday, he was the one in law who I thought was sensible and very kind and giving man unlike the rest who are very greedy and self-centered :( but I just can't get used to the name...
> 
> I told them all I was thinking about Cole (my family loves it) but of course DH's family (all but his Aunt) have a problem with it -_- I can't win lol


It's YOUR baby. YOU & HUBS get to name him/her. My aunt has already tried to name our baby if it's a girl. Halo. Sounds like a dog name to me and I politely told her no lol


----------



## prolifer

Got an appointment tomorrow with suspected high blood pressure, when I told them on the phone how I felt they said come in first thing tomorrow morning instead of next friday.

We buy clothes even though we don't know the gender, there's more outfit colours than green or yellow you know ^^ We got patterns like all different coloured stars over the outfit, could be for girl or boy :) Doesn't have to be a solid colour is all I am saying ^^

We still like Kaala Raine for a girl but still undecided on boy names :)


----------



## nearlythere38

I craved macdonalds chocolate milkshakes when pregnant with my first boy :-D


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! Just back from my mw appointment, was 35 mins late because the traffic was horrendous! They are sending me my scan date so more waiting to hear when that will be! Probably later than I want it! Also they are concerned because I'm low weight and my DD was low birth weight. Not sure what they want me to do but waiting to hear!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I've started buying neutral colours, couldn't resist! Bought a set of hungry caterpillar pyjamas, a separate baby gro,vest and hat set and a 101 dalmations babygro :D! 

Heading home from uni after spewing in the toilets, not attractive! Its not only sicky but I have bad stomach cramps! Not low down but its still horrible xx


----------



## Jary

I think when I've had the scan and know everything is ok I may be tempted to go out and buy a couple of things! Nearly caved yesterday waiting for my prescription as it was right next to the baby section but I was good and didn't!

Think my blood sugar may have been a bit low this morning. Got out of bed and started making toast when I felt really odd and shaky. Sat down for a mo then had my toast. Feel a little better now. Just gotta motivate myself to get in the shower!


----------



## BDownmommie

Funny - I still seem to have to get the OH to remind me to eat less than half of what I normally would eat, bc if I don't then I get a very sore stomach. Its sad, yesterday - even though I wasn't in the mood to cook, I made 4 burritos, 2 for a friend at work and then 2 for me. I could barely eat half of what i made


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Got my scan through and its the 26th of this month :D! I'm super excited because I thought OH would miss it because he will be away for a few days at the end of oct for his army selection! I can't wait hehe! 

Question, who will be getting the flu jab? X


----------



## robinson380

Had a terrifying afternoon yesterday. I started to spot bright red and my heart sank. My dr squeezed me in and had an unltrasound. Got to see the little baby and the heartbeat (165). Dr. says the bleeding was most likely from intercourse. We had sex on Sunday for the first time in 3-4 weeks. I told hubby I do not know if we can have sex until after 1st trimester just for sanity reasons!!!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Powell130

Hubs tried to seduce me last night, but I'm still scared. We did do it last week once and I would only let him go halfway in because it felt weird lol he's not a fan

Man, I'm not going to be able to get in with my doc now til next month. When I picked which Medicaid I wanted, apparently I picked the one that my doc DOESN'T take. So I have to wait til it gets switched. I'm thinking I may try to get an appointment at an OB that does take it in the mean time, because that's like 6 weeks without being to the doc and I dont like that. any ideas?


----------



## Jary

Stevensmummy; I will get it as I'm frontline health care worker :)

Robinson; glad everything is ok with baby! Must be scary x

Powell; lol, my OH hardly ever tried to seduce me...think he's glad I'm preggo as it means I'm not badgering him for sex xD I wanted to last night but got into bed and zzzzzzzzzzzz lol
I understand why your scared, I was a bit worried at first but it's been fine for both of us. Just go for it when your ready. 

On a downside, OH may lose his job :( they are making redundencies in his department and because he's been there less than a year he won't get any redundancy pay. So even tho he was gonna look for a better paid job it looks like the decision is being made for him sooner than expected, but we'll see!


----------



## robinson380

Powell130 said:


> Hubs tried to seduce me last night, but I'm still scared. We did do it last week once and I would only let him go halfway in because it felt weird lol he's not a fan
> 
> Man, I'm not going to be able to get in with my doc now til next month. When I picked which Medicaid I wanted, apparently I picked the one that my doc DOESN'T take. So I have to wait til it gets switched. I'm thinking I may try to get an appointment at an OB that does take it in the mean time, because that's like 6 weeks without being to the doc and I dont like that. any ideas?

I would find a Dr. that accepted that plan while you wait for it to change. Good luck.


----------



## Powell130

robinson380 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Hubs tried to seduce me last night, but I'm still scared. We did do it last week once and I would only let him go halfway in because it felt weird lol he's not a fan
> 
> Man, I'm not going to be able to get in with my doc now til next month. When I picked which Medicaid I wanted, apparently I picked the one that my doc DOESN'T take. So I have to wait til it gets switched. I'm thinking I may try to get an appointment at an OB that does take it in the mean time, because that's like 6 weeks without being to the doc and I dont like that. any ideas?
> 
> I would find a Dr. that accepted that plan while you wait for it to change. Good luck.Click to expand...

I've been looking, but so far I don't see any OBs that this plan covers. Mayb i'll just go see my GP and see what they can do for me in the mean time to keep me sane


----------



## robinson380

Powell130 said:


> robinson380 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Hubs tried to seduce me last night, but I'm still scared. We did do it last week once and I would only let him go halfway in because it felt weird lol he's not a fan
> 
> Man, I'm not going to be able to get in with my doc now til next month. When I picked which Medicaid I wanted, apparently I picked the one that my doc DOESN'T take. So I have to wait til it gets switched. I'm thinking I may try to get an appointment at an OB that does take it in the mean time, because that's like 6 weeks without being to the doc and I dont like that. any ideas?
> 
> I would find a Dr. that accepted that plan while you wait for it to change. Good luck.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been looking, but so far I don't see any OBs that this plan covers. Mayb i'll just go see my GP and see what they can do for me in the mean time to keep me saneClick to expand...

I would call the 1-800# for the medicaid that you have currenlty and ask them who is covered.


----------



## Hann12

In the uk we can all get the flu jab for free being pregnant! 

Just had my physio appointment and been told my spd has already set in because I haven't left that long between having babies. Have exercises to do but think I'm in for some trouble!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

someone posted this on one of the fb groups but im gonna steal the idea, so i have my scan on the 26th and we are gonna announce to our parents on halloween by using this :D

have to get OH to make the t-shirt tho x
 



Attached Files:







unnamed.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jary

I love that tshirt!!


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> someone posted this on one of the fb groups but im gonna steal the idea, so i have my scan on the 26th and we are gonna announce to our parents on halloween by using this :D
> 
> have to get OH to make the t-shirt tho x

Thats so cute!


----------



## 888Lotty888

Hi Everyone, im also due in may, i'm just over 5 weeks pregnant (first time) and I can't fit into any of my trousers, my waist is 4 inches bigger than normal. I just wondered what size others where? I have had to go and get maternity trousers already as I just can't wear my normal clothes, its too uncompfortable. My scales don't work so I don't know if I have put weight on or if its just bloating, I was quite a bit larger at 3 weeks which is why I did a pregnancy test. Got my first midwife apointment in just over 2 weeks, could it be twins...:wacko:


----------



## robinson380

888Lotty888 said:


> Hi Everyone, im also due in may, i'm just over 5 weeks pregnant (first time) and I can't fit into any of my trousers, my waist is 4 inches bigger than normal. I just wondered what size others where? I have had to go and get maternity trousers already as I just can't wear my normal clothes, its too uncompfortable. My scales don't work so I don't know if I have put weight on or if its just bloating, I was quite a bit larger at 3 weeks which is why I did a pregnancy test. Got my first midwife apointment in just over 2 weeks, could it be twins...:wacko:

Maybe you are further along than you think. Is this your first pregnancy? Because I know if it is not your first than you show earlier than your first.


----------



## 888Lotty888

Hi, I had my last period the end of August so I can only be 6 weeks max. It is my first pregnancy, I felt quite ill at week 3/4 but feeling better now just confused why im so big!


----------



## JustFluffy

stevensmummy, where did you find that shirt? I SO want one!!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

JustFluffy said:


> stevensmummy, where did you find that shirt? I SO want one!!!

You can buy them off ebay.com but I've ordered freezer paper and gonna get OH to make me a long sleeved one :) xx


----------



## JustFluffy

Cool! I jsut found the iron on at esty.com here https://www.etsy.com/listing/82742791/sale-pregnant-skeleton-iron-on-design so you can pick your own shirt too. 

Thanks!


----------



## Powell130

If my belly starts getting bigger by then, I may just have to get one of these :)


----------



## Jary

Urgh, I've got that gagging feeling again...always round this time! Annoying thing is I don't feel sick but the way my throat feels makes me want to hurl :( I'm going to hurl. Im hungry too which doesn't help.


----------



## Powell130

:( I puked yesterday because I was so very hungry lol


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Powell you don't have to have a big belly, you can buy a regular t-shirt and create one yourself :D! Xx


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> Powell you don't have to have a big belly, you can buy a regular t-shirt and create one yourself :D! Xx

I know lol I was only wanting to dress prego for Halloween if I actually look prego


----------



## Jary

Ladies, just had a KFC and it was awesome! So pleased fast food hasn't made me pukatronic, hehe.

First one I've had since being preggo. May regret it later with indigestion but it was worth it :)


----------



## aknqtpie

I hate being on the west coast.. I get on here and have 5 pages to catch up on!! lol. 

The DH and I have had sex twice.. but I was really nervous both times... but no bleeding. 

Doctors appointment is tomorrow and I get my first U/S! Unfortunately, my DH won't be able to come because it is their busiest day of the year (Alaskan's get paid once a year from oil tax revenues).... super pissed off, but whatever. My mom is able to get a couple hours off and come with me. I just don't want to do it by myself! ... Such a wimp. 

Think my appetite is starting to return. I am STARVING today! How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Powell130

aknqtpie said:


> I hate being on the west coast.. I get on here and have 5 pages to catch up on!! lol.
> 
> The DH and I have had sex twice.. but I was really nervous both times... but no bleeding.
> 
> Doctors appointment is tomorrow and I get my first U/S! Unfortunately, my DH won't be able to come because it is their busiest day of the year (Alaskan's get paid once a year from oil tax revenues).... super pissed off, but whatever. My mom is able to get a couple hours off and come with me. I just don't want to do it by myself! ... Such a wimp.
> 
> Think my appetite is starting to return. I am STARVING today! How is everyone else doing??

Yay for US appointment! I can't wait to see pics :) sux DH wont be able to come, but at least your mom can. I went to my second one alone, hubs was with me at the first one. 

Ugh, my confirmation appointment was supposed to be tomorrow. But had to put it off til Nov 5th ugh because I picked the wrong Medicaid plan, the one I picked my OB doesn't take! :dohh: So I had to change Medicaid plans and have to wait until the new one goes into effect to be able to go back to the doc. Not sure what I'm going to do this next month to keep myself sane! I may just go ahead and order a doppler lol


----------



## duemay2012

Hello my need is Helen and I'm 10 weeks pregnant this coming Saturday, booking in appointment this coming Tuesday but no date for US. This is my first pregnancy but I am god-mother to 10+ so have some experience with kids but a little nervous now I'm having my own ! no more handing it back ! come down with a really bad cold today and found out I can't take lemsips :( Apart from the cold my books have now stopped feeling bruised so feeling comfortable again :)


----------



## AerisandAlex

Welcome Helen and congrats! Happy Healthy 9 months to you!! ^_^

BD is old news to me and DH, I'll admit I was nervous when I was pregnant with my daughter... but afterwards I came to realize, there's nothing getting to this baby that'll hurt it like that :) My doc even encouraged it, said it would keep my stress down ^_^

So as this is the 3rd, I haven't really had any doubts on BDing ;) The only problem is I'm just not feeling cuddly lately, so too bad for DH right now lol

I LOVE that Shirt, I've seen it a lot but I forgot about it until you posted it here, I know I've seen it in one of my stores around here too... probably at the seasonal Halloween shop that only comes to town during October for the Halloween season... but I'll have to get one, my kids will get disappointed if I don't dress up in something, even if it is just a shirt lol

I still have a headache today, I think it's more of a sinus headache really... I tend to get these mild ones that just stay for DAYS and I don't know what to take for them... when it comes to pregnancy, I don't take any medications my doctor doesn't specifically okay and since I don't see her til next Thursday, I'll have to deal with it lol, I'd hate to bother her with something as simple as a headache :p

and also- 8 weeks today yay! Baby is a Raspberry :D Which now I have a craving for... going to have to make DH go out and find me some when he gets home! lol


----------



## libbyam2003

Heh, I bought the first baby thing today. A newborn insert for my ergo carrier at a discount store. Won't be able to buy much unless it&#8217;s a boy since we already have a girl!

Harper is my daughter's middle name! I love it!

And my bbs... not exactly sore but I am feeling them? I can tell something must be happening. Although I have a naturally tiny set that are 'enhanced', so I guess not a ton of tissue to get sore!

I'll get a flu shot! Only time I had one was my last pregnancy (another winter pregnancy) and that was the only winter I can remember not being sick at all!

TMI, but we dtd last wknd and I initiated... well, I thought DH enjoyed it.. but he got in the shower right after (it was first thing in the morning but we were on vacation)... and then nothing 'leaked' out so I think he faked it??? Ha, I didn&#8217;t ask him though. I don't want to know! 

Jary - best of luck! 

Feeling pretty good today. Nothing to whine about just yet!


----------



## aknqtpie

Sometime it is better not to know.. 

As long as you had a good time..lol


----------



## shellgirl

Hello buddies from the TTC world! Got my :bfp: yesterday and of course have POAS with 4 tests today and all are positive, even the digital! Went to the doc for blood work and will get the results tomorrow. I'm so excited, I'm on :cloud9:


----------



## AerisandAlex

Wow! Congrats on your :bfp: ShellGirl! ^_^ I hope your blood work comes back just as positive! ^_^


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome Shellgirl!!! Glad you could join us!!


----------



## Runlikeagirl

Hello May mommies!!!!!! 
How is everyone feeling? I'm due 5/14! I couldn't be more excited:kiss: I've just been veeeeeeeeeeeeery sleepy and just general queesy feeling! How did everyone's first appt go? My hubby and I felt so relieved to see that lil sticky bean and that heartbeat flickering at 156~~~


----------



## AerisandAlex

Congrats Runlikeagirl!! I'm glad you had your appt and were able to see the heart beat ^_^ That's always a great relief...

My appt isn't until next Thursday, I can't wait ^_^


----------



## aknqtpie

Today is dragging on.. I want to go home, go to bed, and wake up and go to my Dr Appointment tomorrow.. feels like Christmas eve.. haha


----------



## aknqtpie

So I just came across this article from Huffington Post, and thought it would be good to share :) Something to keep in mind for us first time moms and already moms! 

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/alli...kids_b_1926073.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000009


----------



## shellgirl

aknqtpie said:


> So I just came across this article from Huffington Post, and thought it would be good to share :) Something to keep in mind for us first time moms and already moms!
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/alli...kids_b_1926073.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000009

That was a beautiful article. It made me cry!


----------



## MrsM423

AerisandAlex said:


> Congrats Runlikeagirl!! I'm glad you had your appt and were able to see the heart beat ^_^ That's always a great relief...
> 
> My appt isn't until next Thursday, I can't wait ^_^

My app is next thurs too!!! Yay!! But it will be my second ultrasound I'll be 9 weeks 5 days! I'm soo excited and nervous... How are you feeling?


----------



## AerisandAlex

MrsM423 said:


> AerisandAlex said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Runlikeagirl!! I'm glad you had your appt and were able to see the heart beat ^_^ That's always a great relief...
> 
> My appt isn't until next Thursday, I can't wait ^_^
> 
> My app is next thurs too!!! Yay!! But it will be my second ultrasound I'll be 9 weeks 5 days! I'm soo excited and nervous... How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I'm extremely nervous too. We had an u/s done around 5 weeks but I saw NOTHING, I was so upset, the lady wouldn't let me look :( DH got to see though and I've been throwing ultrasounds at him ever since yelling "Is this what you saw!?" I'm scared about having another blighted ovum :( I had one just before my daughter and everytime I get pregnant now, I'm afraid of seeing it again. I had all the symptoms of pregnancy, no bleeding, everything seemed great until they couldn't find a heart beat or a baby and told me to have a D&E.

After comparing u/s with DH I'm sure he saw a little bean in there, but because _I_ didn't see it, I'm off the wall about it


----------



## prolifer

Hello and welcome to the recent new mothers-to-be! 

Off the see my GP today, I think I have got hypertension :/ Sucks!

On a lighter note, my embryo is a fetus today! 9 weeks :)


----------



## AerisandAlex

Hurray to the 9 week cross over!!! ^_^

I don't know about you girls but I'm watching the presidential debate. I'm not really "into" politics but I'm really feeling like I should break out the popcorn because this debate looks like it's going to turn into a full on brawl! lol I can't keep thinking in my mind "Fight! Fight! Fight!" Romney can't stop fighting the guy in control and Obama's words, I can't help feel like he's about to jump over his podium and start punching someone lol


----------



## prolifer

Well my blood pressure is fine so I guess I just need to rest more :)


----------



## Sass827

Congrats and welcome to all the new gals!
Hann- what's spd? 
I'm getting the flu jab Friday at my next dr. Appt. Not getting a scan but will get the Doppler. Fears really starting to set in that there won't be a heart beat. Grrr... I wish Friday would just get here already!


----------



## Hann12

Sass827 said:


> Congrats and welcome to all the new gals!
> Hann- what's spd?
> I'm getting the flu jab Friday at my next dr. Appt. Not getting a scan but will get the Doppler. Fears really starting to set in that there won't be a heart beat. Grrr... I wish Friday would just get here already!

Hi it's symphis pubis dysfunction - basically causes pain in your pubic bone, hips, lower back. It can be very painful, some ladies end up in wheel chairs as they can't move because it hurts so much. I'm hoping mine won't get that bad. My back is bad with 2 prolapsed (slipped) discs so having spd isn't good! 

Wasn't sick this morning! Just got up and ate a banana and feel okay! Tired but not sick! 

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## prolifer

I really hate nausea so much, I almost wish I could puke just to get some relief!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Welcome to all the new ladies :D! 

Pro yayy happy 9 weeks! Xx


----------



## prolifer

Yeah I figure conception happened when big brother started in Australia lol They've been in the house for 2 months now!


----------



## Jary

Well I'm chuffed! At work but not felt sick all morning! Not even wearing my seabands!


----------



## libbyam2003

g'mornin everyone! And welcome to the new ladies!



Runlikeagirl said:


> Hello May mommies!!!!!!
> How is everyone feeling? I'm due 5/14! I couldn't be more excited:kiss: I've just been veeeeeeeeeeeeery sleepy and just general queesy feeling! How did everyone's first appt go? My hubby and I felt so relieved to see that lil sticky bean and that heartbeat flickering at 156~~~

How far along were you at your appt? I will be 7 weeks when I go for my first appt... wondering if I might get a heartbeat and think maybe!



aknqtpie said:


> So I just came across this article from Huffington Post, and thought it would be good to share :) Something to keep in mind for us first time moms and already moms!
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/alli...kids_b_1926073.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000009

Aww sweet article! Yup I get pro pics made a couple times a year bc I know I am mostly the one taking the pics!



AerisandAlex said:


> MrsM423 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AerisandAlex said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Runlikeagirl!! I'm glad you had your appt and were able to see the heart beat ^_^ That's always a great relief...
> 
> My appt isn't until next Thursday, I can't wait ^_^
> 
> My app is next thurs too!!! Yay!! But it will be my second ultrasound I'll be 9 weeks 5 days! I'm soo excited and nervous... How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm extremely nervous too. We had an u/s done around 5 weeks but I saw NOTHING, I was so upset, the lady wouldn't let me look :( DH got to see though and I've been throwing ultrasounds at him ever since yelling "Is this what you saw!?" I'm scared about having another blighted ovum :( I had one just before my daughter and everytime I get pregnant now, I'm afraid of seeing it again. I had all the symptoms of pregnancy, no bleeding, everything seemed great until they couldn't find a heart beat or a baby and told me to have a D&E.
> 
> After comparing u/s with DH I'm sure he saw a little bean in there, but because _I_ didn't see it, I'm off the wall about itClick to expand...

Oh man yeah I want to see the u/s!! Sucks they wouldn't let you see!!! But yeah 5 weeks is really early... you'll get a better look next time!



prolifer said:


> Hello and welcome to the recent new mothers-to-be!
> 
> Off the see my GP today, I think I have got hypertension :/ Sucks!
> 
> On a lighter note, my embryo is a fetus today! 9 weeks :)




prolifer said:


> Well my blood pressure is fine so I guess I just need to rest more :)

Is that what can cause hypertension? High blood pressure? Were you feeling dizzy or what was your symptoms for getting checked out? I find I have to sit if I try to walk around a bunch because I get dizzy!



Jary said:


> Well I'm chuffed! At work but not felt sick all morning! Not even wearing my seabands!

Same here! Well, I don't know what chuffed means! But no symptoms!


----------



## Hann12

Wow must be an anti sickness day all round as I'm feeling not bad too! Although exhausted! 

Libby - dizziness and feeling faint can be low blood pressure. Mine tends to be on the low side and I'm often dizzy


----------



## libbyam2003

Hann12 said:


> Wow must be an anti sickness day all round as I'm feeling not bad too! Although exhausted!
> 
> Libby - dizziness and feeling faint can be low blood pressure. Mine tends to be on the low side and I'm often dizzy

Ok interesting. I had read we had increased blood flow right now, that's why bbs and stuff are more sensitive... wonder if that can accompany low blood pressure or those are the opposite?? I've been craving red meat a lot, so wondered if it was iron. I am eating beef every night!


----------



## Sass827

Oh Hann! I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope it doesn't cause you too much pain. I imagine being in a wheelchair while trying to take care of DD would be almost impossible! 

I'm not feeling ice today either. I havent felt too sick in two weeks. Just tired, gassy, pimply, burly, etc. You don't think there's something wrong, do you? My mom keeps saying she's shocked I haven't puked once, and it's making me scared.


----------



## Hann12

No every pregnancy is different so you can't compare what you are going through with your mum. You have other symptoms. I am amazed I'm not more sick but it's a good thing because I can eat better and look after my DD. Hopefully we are just having nicer pregnancies!! I still have points in the day of feeling sick but eating is stopping it. But I am convinced it's a boy because of my lesser sickness.


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> Oh Hann! I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope it doesn't cause you too much pain. I imagine being in a wheelchair while trying to take care of DD would be almost impossible!
> 
> I'm not feeling ice today either. I havent felt too sick in two weeks. Just tired, gassy, pimply, burly, etc. You don't think there's something wrong, do you? My mom keeps saying she's shocked I haven't puked once, and it's making me scared.

I've been worried about the same thing in the last few days. My boobs aren't near as hard, swollen or sore. And I haven't been near as nauseous! I did puke the other day because I was so hungry but that's it in the last like week. Kinda freaking out! Specially since I can't see my OB til the beginning of next month due to picking the wrong medicaid and having to wait til it can switch :/


----------



## Hann12

libbyam2003 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Wow must be an anti sickness day all round as I'm feeling not bad too! Although exhausted!
> 
> Libby - dizziness and feeling faint can be low blood pressure. Mine tends to be on the low side and I'm often dizzy
> 
> Ok interesting. I had read we had increased blood flow right now, that's why bbs and stuff are more sensitive... wonder if that can accompany low blood pressure or those are the opposite?? I've been craving red meat a lot, so wondered if it was iron. I am eating beef every night!Click to expand...

Could also be iron - if you don't already then take a supplement


----------



## robinson380

Powell130 said:


> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Hann! I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope it doesn't cause you too much pain. I imagine being in a wheelchair while trying to take care of DD would be almost impossible!
> 
> I'm not feeling ice today either. I havent felt too sick in two weeks. Just tired, gassy, pimply, burly, etc. You don't think there's something wrong, do you? My mom keeps saying she's shocked I haven't puked once, and it's making me scared.
> 
> I've been worried about the same thing in the last few days. My boobs aren't near as hard, swollen or sore. And I haven't been near as nauseous! I did puke the other day because I was so hungry but that's it in the last like week. Kinda freaking out! Specially since I can't see my OB til the beginning of next month due to picking the wrong medicaid and having to wait til it can switch :/Click to expand...

Powell: My nausea has camled down a bit too. I have read on here other ladies that nausea seems to go away and then returns in a few days. My boobs have not been sore this pregnancy so I do not know about that, but my nipples are really big...sorry tmi.


----------



## Powell130

robinson380 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Hann! I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope it doesn't cause you too much pain. I imagine being in a wheelchair while trying to take care of DD would be almost impossible!
> 
> I'm not feeling ice today either. I havent felt too sick in two weeks. Just tired, gassy, pimply, burly, etc. You don't think there's something wrong, do you? My mom keeps saying she's shocked I haven't puked once, and it's making me scared.
> 
> I've been worried about the same thing in the last few days. My boobs aren't near as hard, swollen or sore. And I haven't been near as nauseous! I did puke the other day because I was so hungry but that's it in the last like week. Kinda freaking out! Specially since I can't see my OB til the beginning of next month due to picking the wrong medicaid and having to wait til it can switch :/Click to expand...
> 
> Powell: My nausea has camled down a bit too. I have read on here other ladies that nausea seems to go away and then returns in a few days. My boobs have not been sore this pregnancy so I do not know about that, but my nipples are really big...sorry tmi.Click to expand...

I'm hoping I just have a easy rest of first tri to look forward to!


----------



## cgav1424

Wow! A lot has happened on here since my last post!

Hann - That sounds terrible. :( I feel like my hips and tailbone hurt enough later in pregnancy... I hope it's not too bad for you this time! Did it affect you in your pregnancy with your daughter?

Pro - congrats on 9 weeks! Yay! A fetus! And I've had the shortness of breath thing too. I just find myself needing to force myself to take a really deep breath every few minutes to feel like I'm getting enough oxygen. I just figured it was another pregnancy symptom, but I'm glad you don't have hypertension!

Aeris - I have a scan next Wednesday and truth be told, I'm terrified. I'll be 8w5d and I'm so worried that the lovely heartbeat we saw last week won't be there anymore. I'm trying to be positive, but it's hard after two losses and a chemical! How annoying they wouldn't let you look at the screen during your scan, but at least DH saw it. :) You'll see a lovely little gummy bear at your next scan... I know it! I'll be thinking of you and hoping this next week passes quickly for both of us! 

Run - my DS' birthday is 5/14... a great day! Yay for seeing the heartbeat!

Hello to everyone else and welcome to the new May mommies! :)

Afm, my symptoms are still quite mild although I got up to go to the bathroom last night and my bb's were extremely sore. But they seem to be okay again this morning. My MS has been virtually non-existent after a few weeks of being nauseous. I'm not that tired anymore. I'm trying to enjoy feeling this good and normal, but it's all secretly freaking me out. Anyway, I'm trying to keep up my PMA! Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Powell130

cgav1424 said:


> Wow! A lot has happened on here since my last post!
> 
> Hann - That sounds terrible. :( I feel like my hips and tailbone hurt enough later in pregnancy... I hope it's not too bad for you this time! Did it affect you in your pregnancy with your daughter?
> 
> Pro - congrats on 9 weeks! Yay! A fetus! And I've had the shortness of breath thing too. I just find myself needing to force myself to take a really deep breath every few minutes to feel like I'm getting enough oxygen. I just figured it was another pregnancy symptom, but I'm glad you don't have hypertension!
> 
> Aeris - I have a scan next Wednesday and truth be told, I'm terrified. I'll be 8w5d and I'm so worried that the lovely heartbeat we saw last week won't be there anymore. I'm trying to be positive, but it's hard after two losses and a chemical! How annoying they wouldn't let you look at the screen during your scan, but at least DH saw it. :) You'll see a lovely little gummy bear at your next scan... I know it! I'll be thinking of you and hoping this next week passes quickly for both of us!
> 
> Run - my DS' birthday is 5/14... a great day! Yay for seeing the heartbeat!
> 
> Hello to everyone else and welcome to the new May mommies! :)
> 
> Afm, my symptoms are still quite mild although I got up to go to the bathroom last night and my bb's were extremely sore. But they seem to be okay again this morning. My MS has been virtually non-existent after a few weeks of being nauseous. I'm not that tired anymore. I'm trying to enjoy feeling this good and normal, but it's all secretly freaking me out. Anyway, I'm trying to keep up my PMA! Hope everyone has a wonderful day!

I'm glad I'm not the only one freaking out because of decreased symptoms!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

My sickness has eased off today too if it stays away for the rest of day I shall be one happy lady, I'm actually looking forward to having a decent meal and enjoying it instead of wanting to throw up! Bbs aren't as bad today either but my nipples are itchy as hell, trying to to the subtly scratch but its making me look silly :hehe: x


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm finding that if I keep myself fed, I don't feel as sick. BBs are still sore, and I am tired. I'm usually out by 9 every night. 

I have had the out of breath thing too... I was hauling a thing if laundry upstairs and I had to take a break before folding them because I was so out of breath.. :-/.


----------



## pinktiara

I feel so much more normal not as tired not as nauseous I love when these days come lol my boobs still hurt but that's about it. It's funny though I have done this all before it still worrys me.


----------



## Hann12

I still don't have sore boobs!! I'm the same though, sickness is only there if I don't eat. Today has been pretty good. I'm permanently exhausted though! Not got any other symtoms either as my skin has even cleared up a bit now. I have a scan at 9+1 which will be nice because it will hopefully put my mind at rest that everything is okay still - I hope!!
8 weeks tomorrow yay!


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> I still don't have sore boobs!! I'm the same though, sickness is only there if I don't eat. Today has been pretty good. I'm permanently exhausted though! Not got any other symtoms either as my skin has even cleared up a bit now. I have a scan at 9+1 which will be nice because it will hopefully put my mind at rest that everything is okay still - I hope!!
> 8 weeks tomorrow yay!

I love having ultrasounds, they're so reassuring! I wish I could have one every few weeks. I can't even see my doc again til 13 weeks. Will I be too late for the downs screening?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Think you can still get the downs screening up until 15 weeks x


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> Think you can still get the downs screening up until 15 weeks x

Okay cool. For some reason I thought I had read that it was 11-13 weeks and started freaking out!


----------



## Hann12

Powell130 said:


> Stevensmummyx said:
> 
> 
> Think you can still get the downs screening up until 15 weeks x
> 
> Okay cool. For some reason I thought I had read that it was 11-13 weeks and started freaking out!Click to expand...

There are 2 types of screening tests - here's some info:

Combined screening (the one ideally you go for)

This involves a blood test and an ultrasound scan. All women should be offered a dating scan between weeks 8 and 14 of pregnancy, and a nuchal translucency scan between 11 weeks, 2 days and 14 weeks, 1 day of pregnancy. These scans may be combined. The blood test measures two blood chemicals associated with pregnancy. At the ultrasound, the sonographer measures the thickness of the nuchal translucency (a pocket of fluid) at the back of your baby's neck. This information is used to calculate your individual chance of having a baby with Down's syndrome. This nuchal translucency scan can be if you're having twins. 

Serum screening

Serum screening is a blood test that screens for Down's syndrome, carried out between 14 weeks, 2 days and 20 weeks of pregnancy. It measures three or four blood chemicals that are associated with pregnancy, and this can be used to work out your individual chance of having a baby with Down's syndrome. Serum screening is not used for pregnancies of twins, triplets or more.


----------



## Jary

Libby chuffed just means happy lol. 

I was a but worried about my lack of symptoms but I think they'll probs be back soon enough. Was so so so hungry today!

Also got a bit panicky as one of our iodine patients who was waiting to go home was sat in the corridor and I didn't realise till after I went past....he's radioactive but because he was going home, the ward sister said it would be fine since he could technically leave, get on a bus and sit next to a pregnant lady. And it wasn't like I was standing talking to him.

It's good to see a lot of ladies having a break from nausea today! It is worrying but also a nice little bit of relief too.

And yay! I graduate to a raspberry tomorrow!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Me too jary :D! 

Thanks for that hann! I wasn't 100% sure xx


----------



## shellgirl

Got my blood test results back from the doc today and it's official...I'm pregnant!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Congrats shellgirl! Xx


----------



## nearlythere38

I was told the nuchal scan for downs had to be between 11 weeks and 13.6 weeks.

Ive booked in for a private scan tomorrow aaargghhh :-D


----------



## Hann12

Good luck with the scan tomorrow! 

The info I got was from the NHS website (health service in the UK) so I think it's about as accurate as it gets. 

Jary - yay I'm a raspberry tomorrow too lol!! In fact in 1hour 20 mins!!!

Congratulations shell girl!


----------



## VegBunny

Hello ladies I'm a new sign up! 
Hope its okay to just jump in... I'm due may 22nd with my first baby.
So nice to know I'm not the only one feeling certain ways. Nobody currently in my life understands lol
My first REAL ultrasound is monday the 8th! Once I hear the heartbeat I will definitley sleep better at night.


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stevensmummyx said:
> 
> 
> Think you can still get the downs screening up until 15 weeks x
> 
> Okay cool. For some reason I thought I had read that it was 11-13 weeks and started freaking out!Click to expand...
> 
> There are 2 types of screening tests - here's some info:
> 
> Combined screening (the one ideally you go for)
> 
> This involves a blood test and an ultrasound scan. All women should be offered a dating scan between weeks 8 and 14 of pregnancy, and a nuchal translucency scan between 11 weeks, 2 days and 14 weeks, 1 day of pregnancy. These scans may be combined. The blood test measures two blood chemicals associated with pregnancy. At the ultrasound, the sonographer measures the thickness of the nuchal translucency (a pocket of fluid) at the back of your baby's neck. This information is used to calculate your individual chance of having a baby with Down's syndrome. This nuchal translucency scan can be if you're having twins.
> 
> Serum screening
> 
> Serum screening is a blood test that screens for Down's syndrome, carried out between 14 weeks, 2 days and 20 weeks of pregnancy. It measures three or four blood chemicals that are associated with pregnancy, and this can be used to work out your individual chance of having a baby with Down's syndrome. Serum screening is not used for pregnancies of twins, triplets or more.Click to expand...

Thank you for that! I feel so much better now :)


----------



## Powell130

nearlythere38 said:


> I was told the nuchal scan for downs had to be between 11 weeks and 13.6 weeks.
> 
> Ive booked in for a private scan tomorrow aaargghhh :-D

Yay for scans! Can't wait to see a picture <3


----------



## Powell130

My boobs are back to normal (well my new normal) size and firmness :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies. Doctors appointment did not go well. The pregnancy is not viable, and it is looking like a molar pregnancy. I just wanted to wish everyone a H&H 9 months, and I will try to keep tabs


----------



## Powell130

aknqtpie said:


> Hi ladies. Doctors appointment did not go well. The pregnancy is not viable, and it is looking like a molar pregnancy. I just wanted to wish everyone a H&H 9 months, and I will try to keep tabs

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I am so sorry to hear this hun! I don't know much about molar pregnancies. How are they diagnosed and what are they?


----------



## aknqtpie

They just didn't see anything but a bunch of little cysts.. They had the radiologist look at it, and are gonna verify it through HCG levels. Basically that everything came together wrong is how my dr put it. Looks like ill be getting a D&C next week.


----------



## Powell130

aknqtpie said:


> They just didn't see anything but a bunch of little cysts.. They had the radiologist look at it, and are gonna verify it through HCG levels. Basically that everything came together wrong is how my dr put it. Looks like ill be getting a D&C next week.

:cry: I am SO sorry to hear this hun!


----------



## prolifer

Hello and welcome vegbunny :)

I have never heard of molar pregnancy either, but I am very sad to hear it has happened :(

Had my first real puke today - bleah!


----------



## VegBunny

Prolifer, Thank you!


Oh gosh first real puke?! Does that mean you've been fighting the puke so far?
Thats where I am at. I'm nauseated constantly no matter what I smell or crave it sounds terrible once I try to eat. I actually gagged all day yesterday as I tried to go about my day (after my nap of course). Does anyones uterus hurt at night? Ive been having vivid nightmares and strange complicated dreams..used to only happen when I ate cheese before bed but now since pregnancy its every night! 


AKNQTPIE you are in my prayers! Stay positive and never give up!


----------



## Powell130

VegBunny said:


> Prolifer, Thank you!
> 
> 
> Oh gosh first real puke?! Does that mean you've been fighting the puke so far?
> Thats where I am at. I'm nauseated constantly no matter what I smell or crave it sounds terrible once I try to eat. I actually gagged all day yesterday as I tried to go about my day (after my nap of course). Does anyones uterus hurt at night? Ive been having vivid nightmares and strange complicated dreams..used to only happen when I ate cheese before bed but now since pregnancy its every night!
> 
> 
> AKNQTPIE you are in my prayers! Stay positive and never give up!

My uterus has been sore for a few days, every few weeks. It's not sore right now but about a week ago it was.

I've been having really vivid dreams, every night lol but can't really remember them in the morning. I just know it feels like I'm in a movie every night when I go to sleep :haha:


----------



## shellgirl

aknqtpie said:


> Hi ladies. Doctors appointment did not go well. The pregnancy is not viable, and it is looking like a molar pregnancy. I just wanted to wish everyone a H&H 9 months, and I will try to keep tabs

Oh aknqtpie, I am so very sorry to hear this. Thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:


----------



## Sass827

:hugs: Ankqtpie- I am so sorry! Hugs


----------



## VegBunny

Oh lordy 2 nights ago I had this one that I can't forget! I was in this spaceship/palace/airplane that was one story but very upscale with middle eastern interior design and I must have been the only one in my group without a ton of money beacause my seat/overnight place to stay was in the "ear" of the plane! NO idea why this seemed normal to me in the dream but it was very small crawl space in the noisiest part of the plane and i was trying to sleep in my "ear"? lol and i heard strange voices and I looked out my little window and there were faces of scary men so I tried to crawl out of the ear space and go find an attendant and there were men in robes surrounding my entrance..some little toothless man was trying to crawl near me. ughhh awful. so I bolted directly to this huge room in the plane to find my fiancee and family who was sitting there stone faced didnt understand me. left there and spent the rest of my time trying to get lost luggage from these weird train worker looking people. finally a nice lady with a hat said she can find my stuff with her golf cart. at no point was the plane actually moving either.
sorry i had to let that out.

anyone else waking up mad at their partners? lol


----------



## Powell130

VegBunny said:


> Oh lordy 2 nights ago I had this one that I can't forget! I was in this spaceship/palace/airplane that was one story but very upscale with middle eastern interior design and I must have been the only one in my group without a ton of money beacause my seat/overnight place to stay was in the "ear" of the plane! NO idea why this seemed normal to me in the dream but it was very small crawl space in the noisiest part of the plane and i was trying to sleep in my "ear"? lol and i heard strange voices and I looked out my little window and there were faces of scary men so I tried to crawl out of the ear space and go find an attendant and there were men in robes surrounding my entrance..some little toothless man was trying to crawl near me. ughhh awful. so I bolted directly to this huge room in the plane to find my fiancee and family who was sitting there stone faced didnt understand me. left there and spent the rest of my time trying to get lost luggage from these weird train worker looking people. finally a nice lady with a hat said she can find my stuff with her golf cart. at no point was the plane actually moving either.
> sorry i had to let that out.
> 
> anyone else waking up mad at their partners? lol


lol wow, that is a crazy dream! 

I don't wake up mad at him, but it doesn't take long for that to happen lol


----------



## VegBunny

Okay will someone help me brainstorm baby names?
Tell me your thoughts on my favorites?
Girl-
Mariah
Nina
Monica

Boy-
Isaac
Jeremiah
Johnny(fiancees name. jr maybe?)


also do you think its both parents decision for the name? i believe its equally up to both parents but my man doesnt agree. he thinks if its a boy he gets to decide the name and its my choice if a girl. but i am JUST as involved no matter what so I want equal say.
am I wrong? we've been arguing about this lately and he takes the fun out of it.
he also keeps suggesting the name Marina and I think its beautiful but its his mothers nickname in her family, her name is Martha but she's salvadoran, anyways she's pretty awful to me and has been so evil that I just don't like that name for my baby. I want her/him to have an original name not a name that strokes her ego!


----------



## shellgirl

VegBunny said:


> Okay will someone help me brainstorm baby names?
> Tell me your thoughts on my favorites?
> Girl-
> Mariah
> Nina
> Monica
> 
> Boy-
> Isaac
> Jeremiah
> Johnny(fiancees name. jr maybe?)
> 
> 
> also do you think its both parents decision for the name? i believe its equally up to both parents but my man doesnt agree. he thinks if its a boy he gets to decide the name and its my choice if a girl. but i am JUST as involved no matter what so I want equal say.
> am I wrong? we've been arguing about this lately and he takes the fun out of it.
> he also keeps suggesting the name Marina and I think its beautiful but its his mothers nickname in her family, her name is Martha but she's salvadoran, anyways she's pretty awful to me and has been so evil that I just don't like that name for my baby. I want her/him to have an original name not a name that strokes her ego!

I think it is definitely a dual decision, hands down. I understand what you mean too by not wanting to name it after MIL's nickname if she's awful to you, that would be terrible. I hope he wakes up and gets it!


----------



## aknqtpie

So my Dr got my HCG levels back and they aren't high enough to be a molar pregnancy. Which is a good thing. However, most likely it still isn't viable. I'm going back in on Saturday for another blood test, to see of my levels double. And for another ultrasound at the hospital on Monday afternoon. Ill have a better idea at that point what my options are. Might be a glimmer of hope, but I'm still thinking its not viable.


----------



## Sass827

Fx for you ak! I'll bethinking of you and sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## Powell130

VegBunny said:


> Okay will someone help me brainstorm baby names?
> Tell me your thoughts on my favorites?
> Girl-
> Mariah
> Nina
> Monica
> 
> Boy-
> Isaac
> Jeremiah
> Johnny(fiancees name. jr maybe?)
> 
> 
> also do you think its both parents decision for the name? i believe its equally up to both parents but my man doesnt agree. he thinks if its a boy he gets to decide the name and its my choice if a girl. but i am JUST as involved no matter what so I want equal say.
> am I wrong? we've been arguing about this lately and he takes the fun out of it.
> he also keeps suggesting the name Marina and I think its beautiful but its his mothers nickname in her family, her name is Martha but she's salvadoran, anyways she's pretty awful to me and has been so evil that I just don't like that name for my baby. I want her/him to have an original name not a name that strokes her ego!

I like Mariah, not because of Mariah Carey, I think it's a really graceful and feminine name. Reminds me of Mariah, Tia's daughter on Pitbulls and Parolees. 

And for a boy I like Jeremiah. I also like the idea of a Jr. 

As for the decision. I think that it's an equal decision. UNLESS you BOTH decide for him to name if it's a boy and you to name if it's a girl.


----------



## Powell130

aknqtpie said:


> So my Dr got my HCG levels back and they aren't high enough to be a molar pregnancy. Which is a good thing. However, most likely it still isn't viable. I'm going back in on Saturday for another blood test, to see of my levels double. And for another ultrasound at the hospital on Monday afternoon. Ill have a better idea at that point what my options are. Might be a glimmer of hope, but I'm still thinking its not viable.

That IS good news. Sending lots of positive vibes your way hun! Fingers crossed this pregnancy is viable. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

aknqtpie said:


> Hi ladies. Doctors appointment did not go well. The pregnancy is not viable, and it is looking like a molar pregnancy. I just wanted to wish everyone a H&H 9 months, and I will try to keep tabs

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


My scan is tomorrow morning and I am FREAKING OUT. It's time to face reality. Only question: is pregnancy viable or not? It's been a very, VERY stressful week. With the possibility of blighted ovum I can't even really take my increasing pregnancy symptoms as a good sign (feel like I'm being sick for nothing).

I might not even get the results tomorrow. Stupid living in a stupid small town. And it's the Canadian long weekend so if I don't get them tomorrow I have to wait for Tuesday!!


----------



## Powell130

Starry Night said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Doctors appointment did not go well. The pregnancy is not viable, and it is looking like a molar pregnancy. I just wanted to wish everyone a H&H 9 months, and I will try to keep tabs
> 
> I'm so sorry. :hugs:
> 
> 
> My scan is tomorrow morning and I am FREAKING OUT. It's time to face reality. Only question: is pregnancy viable or not? It's been a very, VERY stressful week. With the possibility of blighted ovum I can't even really take my increasing pregnancy symptoms as a good sign (feel like I'm being sick for nothing).
> 
> I might not even get the results tomorrow. Stupid living in a stupid small town. And it's the Canadian long weekend so if I don't get them tomorrow I have to wait for Tuesday!!Click to expand...

GL Hun


----------



## aknqtpie

Starry Night said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Doctors appointment did not go well. The pregnancy is not viable, and it is looking like a molar pregnancy. I just wanted to wish everyone a H&H 9 months, and I will try to keep tabs
> 
> I'm so sorry. :hugs:
> 
> 
> My scan is tomorrow morning and I am FREAKING OUT. It's time to face reality. Only question: is pregnancy viable or not? It's been a very, VERY stressful week. With the possibility of blighted ovum I can't even really take my increasing pregnancy symptoms as a good sign (feel like I'm being sick for nothing).
> 
> I might not even get the results tomorrow. Stupid living in a stupid small town. And it's the Canadian long weekend so if I don't get them tomorrow I have to wait for Tuesday!!Click to expand...

I am sorry. I hope that you get answers quickly. Waiting sucks.


----------



## Sass827

Gl star


----------



## AerisandAlex

Starry Night said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Doctors appointment did not go well. The pregnancy is not viable, and it is looking like a molar pregnancy. I just wanted to wish everyone a H&H 9 months, and I will try to keep tabs
> 
> I'm so sorry. :hugs:
> 
> 
> My scan is tomorrow morning and I am FREAKING OUT. It's time to face reality. Only question: is pregnancy viable or not? It's been a very, VERY stressful week. With the possibility of blighted ovum I can't even really take my increasing pregnancy symptoms as a good sign (feel like I'm being sick for nothing).
> 
> I might not even get the results tomorrow. Stupid living in a stupid small town. And it's the Canadian long weekend so if I don't get them tomorrow I have to wait for Tuesday!!Click to expand...

Aknqtpie - I'm so happy you have better news, it IS good news so I'm crossing my fingers for you too girl!!

Starry - I know how you feel, I'm also still freaking out. I'd like think things are okay, but something scares me that it's not... the biggest thing is that this pregnancy came on so suddenly, even on BC, it is stressing me terribly that I'm going to see a blighted ovum. Even worse, if it does turn out to be a blighted ovum, I hate that I said anything at all to my family and that I should have been quiet about it... however I'm praying so hard that everything's okay. 

Even though this pregnancy happened without trying or anything at all, I want this baby more then anything suddenly. I feel torn right now. I want to call up my doctor and have an u/s NOW, I can hardly stand waiting anymore, and next Thursday seems soooooo far away...

VegBunny - I agree it should be a dual decision no matter the gender... however I really shouldn't say that as my DH comes up with the silliest names and he SERIOUSLY wants them and I tell him, absolutely not everytime and I've ended up picking the names both times and even this time... 

Example: James Robert (which I liked at first... until he said) "That way I can call him Jim Bob!" -_- instant NO.


----------



## cgav1424

aknqtpie - there are no words! I'm so sorry uou have to go through this! But it really is such good news that it's not a molar! From my understanding, you would have to wait months before trying again if it were a molar pregnancy. I'm glad there's a glimmer of hope, but I know from experience that you would almost rather just know for certain what's happening in your body. The anxiety, waiting and unknowing sucks. I'll be thinking of you!

Starry - good luck tomorrow! I know you're freaking out, but at least you'll get some answers. I'll be thinking of you, keeping my fingers crossed and sending tons of good juju your way!

Huge *hugs* to both you ladies.


----------



## prolifer

I've been fighting the actual puke but this morning it wasn't giving up so easily. It happened before I ate anything, so it was just bile (the yucky tasting orange stuff) or stomach acid, whatever you prefer to call it.

Got to 9weeks and 1 day before I actually threw up, now I am too afraid to eat :/ I also dropped a whole kilo from not eating big meals but I make sure to nibble and keep eating bit by bit.

I do have dreams that are so very real and I do remember them all, I am such a conspiricy theorist ^^ I always believe my dreams that have me going outside my home are real, but seeing through someone else's eyes - like on some military base and I am watching secret things with spaceships and aliens and stuff because as soon as someone realises I am there, I wake up.


----------



## nearlythere38

Thinking of you ankqtpie xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Aknqtpie- fx'd for you and I hope everything works out well :)! 

Starry- good luck today and I hope they don't leave you in limbo! Xx


----------



## Jary

Aknqtpie I'm so so sorry!

Thinking of you :hugs:

Does anyone else have an achey uterus? Mine feels odd this morning...like bloated and stretched. My right ovary feels like it is being pulled! Hope it's just growing pains and not anything to worry about. My hips were aching yesterday at work and a bit this morning but now it's gone :/


----------



## Stevensmummyx

It will be all the stretching from bubs growing jary :)! Happy 8 weeks xx


----------



## Jary

Yay happy 8 weeks to you too! We are raspberry graduates hehe!


----------



## prolifer

Anyone know when I should stop lifting my 3 year old down the hall and into his cot? I did it tonight (he falls asleep on the sofa) and my leg hurt so bad but just for a moment.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

prolifer said:


> Anyone know when I should stop lifting my 3 year old down the hall and into his cot? I did it tonight (he falls asleep on the sofa) and my leg hurt so bad but just for a moment.

I would try and lifting him as soon as possible, we arent supposed to life much in early pregnancy anyway and kids at 3 can be heffalumps, well mine was anyway :haha: If you hurt your leg i would avoid it as much as possible hun.


----------



## Jary

I'm getting quite worried now guys, I still feel pretty normal. Gagged a couple of times earlier and thought my reflux was returning with my nausea but I'm not feeling pregnant anymore. My nausea was really the only thing that made me feel pregnant. 

Have left a message with the midwives but haven't heard back and I don't know what to do. Maybe I'm worrying about nothing but I'm so scared my little one isn't doing well :'(


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> Anyone know when I should stop lifting my 3 year old down the hall and into his cot? I did it tonight (he falls asleep on the sofa) and my leg hurt so bad but just for a moment.

I read the first few pages of this thread that I came across last night says this about that: 

*Lifting your toddler or older children*. Your body will complain to the point of making you drop them well before you can do anything that is harmful. Remember to pick them up by squatting and lifting with your legs, not bending over and lifting with your back. This is still not a miscarriage factor, but will save you many aches and pains.


Here's the thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/miscarriage-support/673-miscarriage-facts-myths.html


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Yay happy 8 weeks to you too! We are raspberry graduates hehe!

If you're a raspberry now, aren't you really a blueberry graduate ;) 

sorry, I have a problem correcting grammatical errors, I do it on FB too, ugh lol


----------



## Hann12

Happy raspberry!! I'm one too yay!!

Antiqpie (sp?) - I'm so sorry that you are going through this! I've not heard of a molar pregnancy. I really hope that you get better news over the weekend. FX and thinking of you

Starry - thinking if you today too and really hope they don't make you wait the weekend!

Got to dash as my DD has thrown her toy down the toilet lovely!!


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> I'm getting quite worried now guys, I still feel pretty normal. Gagged a couple of times earlier and thought my reflux was returning with my nausea but I'm not feeling pregnant anymore. My nausea was really the only thing that made me feel pregnant.
> 
> Have left a message with the midwives but haven't heard back and I don't know what to do. Maybe I'm worrying about nothing but I'm so scared my little one isn't doing well :'(

I felt the same way the last few days, not pregnant at all, even tho I barely did to begin with. Today, my boobs are swollen, firm and sore again..back to my new normal size. I'm nauseous already and it's only 8:30am. I read that in early pregnancy that your symptoms can come and go because of the fluctuation of hormones and it should subside when the placenta takes over. 

I don't think it's anything to worry about, but it's ALWAYS better to be safe than sorry with a phone call to or a visit to the doc :) I'm confident that your symptoms will be back in a few days and you'll be like :happydance: i feel pregnant again!

Just lay down and relax.


----------



## Hann12

Powell130 said:


> Jary said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting quite worried now guys, I still feel pretty normal. Gagged a couple of times earlier and thought my reflux was returning with my nausea but I'm not feeling pregnant anymore. My nausea was really the only thing that made me feel pregnant.
> 
> Have left a message with the midwives but haven't heard back and I don't know what to do. Maybe I'm worrying about nothing but I'm so scared my little one isn't doing well :'(
> 
> I felt the same way the last few days, not pregnant at all, even tho I barely did to begin with. Today, my boobs are swollen, firm and sore again..back to my new normal size. I'm nauseous already and it's only 8:30am. I read that in early pregnancy that your symptoms can come and go because of the fluctuation of hormones and it should subside when the placenta takes over.
> 
> I don't think it's anything to worry about, but it's ALWAYS better to be safe than sorry with a phone call to or a visit to the doc :) I'm confident that your symptoms will be back in a few days and you'll be like :happydance: i feel pregnant again!
> 
> Just lay down and relax.Click to expand...

I'm the same, symptoms not very strong at all, trying to just think that it's just a different pregnancy and nothing's wrong. Let us know what the mw says but the fact it's happening to us all is a positive sign!


----------



## shellgirl

Aknqtpie~ I'm so happy to hear it's not a molar pregnancy and hope it is viable and this was just a scare that will be over soon

Starry~ I hope your scan goes well!


----------



## Jary

Thanks guys! I am a natural worrier anyway...I can't help it. 

Trying to relax but it's easier said than done.

Haha yes Powell you're right; blueberry graduate!


----------



## prolifer

Night peeps, I feel like throwing up so I am off to bed - Hope to see some good news tomorrow morning xx


----------



## nearlythere38

heres my little bean. measuring 7+3 give or take 3 days. saw the heartbeat, it was 160bpm. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







EMMA HOSIER_16.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Powell130

nearlythere38 said:


> heres my little bean. measuring 7+3 give or take 3 days. saw the heartbeat, it was 160bpm. :happydance:

Yay!!


----------



## JustFluffy

aknqtpie said:


> Hi ladies. Doctors appointment did not go well. The pregnancy is not viable, and it is looking like a molar pregnancy. I just wanted to wish everyone a H&H 9 months, and I will try to keep tabs

So sorry to hear this news! I am glad it is not molar though, and hope you ge good news next week! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## libbyam2003

For those with less symptoms, someone on bnb told me its common to not feel much until 9 weeks... so I'm thinking ok maybe nausea is holding off until then! Because I can't remember when I started feeling sick last time!

AKNQTPIE - posted on your journal.

VegBunny - Equal say on the name, yep. Gotta keep coming up with names until there's one you both like. Which will be forever if I have a boy, ha, since we couldn't agree last time on a boy name!

Starry - scan is today! good luck!!! Hugs!



Jary said:


> I'm getting quite worried now guys, I still feel pretty normal. Gagged a couple of times earlier and thought my reflux was returning with my nausea but I'm not feeling pregnant anymore. My nausea was really the only thing that made me feel pregnant.
> 
> Have left a message with the midwives but haven't heard back and I don't know what to do. Maybe I'm worrying about nothing but I'm so scared my little one isn't doing well :'(

I am same.... my symptoms go away.. and at the most, I just feel like AF is near, no bad pains.



Powell130 said:


> prolifer said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know when I should stop lifting my 3 year old down the hall and into his cot? I did it tonight (he falls asleep on the sofa) and my leg hurt so bad but just for a moment.
> 
> I read the first few pages of this thread that I came across last night says this about that:
> 
> *Lifting your toddler or older children*. Your body will complain to the point of making you drop them well before you can do anything that is harmful. Remember to pick them up by squatting and lifting with your legs, not bending over and lifting with your back. This is still not a miscarriage factor, but will save you many aches and pains.
> 
> 
> Here's the thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/miscarriage-support/673-miscarriage-facts-myths.htmlClick to expand...

Thank you!!! Good info!! I am off to read the mc facts now! My toddler is around 25 pounds and is used to being held while I sing to her before bed... she wants to crawl off me if we sit down... grr.. I tried sitting for a bit and couldn't keep her in my arms so gave up and put her in her crib with her screaming.



nearlythere38 said:


> heres my little bean. measuring 7+3 give or take 3 days. saw the heartbeat, it was 160bpm. :happydance:

Awww cute pic! I will get a pic like that next week I hope!


----------



## AerisandAlex

I think you should be okay prolifer, my 2 year old son is 30 lbs and when he gets really tired, or he hurts himself, he wants to be held too. It's hard to tell my little man no :) He will usually let me sit with him though.

Today is a lazy day... my daughter's off school and I'm not feeling well at all and neither is DS :( Poor thing is in bed still, DD is laying here with me watching a movie to try and move the day along as slowly as it's going.

I got scared this morning, I saw brown when I went to wipe :( My doctor is closed today (like always) I'm really hoping I was just seeing things as my eyes have been hurting most of the day, I don't know why but there's a lot of pressure behind them, it's making it difficult to see :(

I'm hoping DH comes home soon from taking care of his Aunt to help us out today, it's not going to be a good one :(


----------



## libbyam2003

eek sorry about your morning. hopefully no more spotting. But it can be totally normal too.

Hope you get help soon!!


----------



## BDownmommie

Powell130 said:


> Here's the thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/miscarriage-support/673-miscarriage-facts-myths.html

Powell - thanks so much for sharing that - i think everyone should read....


----------



## monte3375

I am due May 26th! My first and I will be 41 years old.

Having quite the symptoms already...


----------



## robinson380

monte3375 said:


> I am due May 26th! My first and I will be 41 years old.
> 
> Having quite the symptoms already...

Congratulations and welcome!! :)


----------



## Hann12

Having papa johns tonight mmmmm!!


----------



## eggo preggo

Hann12 said:


> Having papa johns tonight mmmmm!!

Haha what's papa johns? Sounds greasy :)
I'm going out for sushi minus the raw fish. . Yay

All good here me too graduated to a raspberry today. Only symptom is tiredness and slight nausea which is a pain coz I can only work 5/6 hours work.

Waiting for next scan in 3 weeks then I will announce, can't wait!


----------



## shellgirl

nearlythere38 said:


> heres my little bean. measuring 7+3 give or take 3 days. saw the heartbeat, it was 160bpm. :happydance:

:baby:!!!


----------



## Hann12

Nearly there - congratulations!! 


Papa johns is takeaway pizza, it's gooood!!! 
I am going to Zuma (Japanese) tomorrow night for DH's birthday so I'm having bad food tonight lol!


----------



## cgav1424

Mmmmm. Pizza! I think I'll grab some for lunch! Good idea, Hann!

Aeris - sorry your little one is still feeling poorly. :( It's so hard when they're sick. And I'm sorry you're spotting! But brown is okay so I'm sure everything is fine with you. Go rest your eyes... I hope you all feel better.

Welcome to the new May mommies. :)

As for me, I'm a raspberry today! Scan in 5 days! Yay! Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## robinson380

At times when I sneeze, get up out of bed too fast, or make a sudden movement I get a sharp, stabbing pain in between where my hip bone and belly button are (abdomen). Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Me! Everytime I sneeze I feel like my stomach is gonna pop! 

2nd time mums did anyone have anemia in their first pregnancy does is re-occur in 2nd? Not sure wether I should be taking iron supplements or not :/ xx


----------



## Hann12

I'm taking iron in my prenatels - always worth taking I think! 

Cgav1424 - I have a scan a week tomorrow so not long too yay!!


----------



## Jary

I've felt an ache in my abdo when I sneeze...it can be a bit uncomfortable but not too bad.

And I THINK things are returning to normal (pregnancy normal) feeling a bit more gaggy than earlier so suppose that's a good sign. Also have a headache and feel knackered! But I think that's from my worrying earlier.


----------



## Hann12

Jary said:


> I've felt an ache in my abdo when I sneeze...it can be a bit uncomfortable but not too bad.
> 
> And I THINK things are returning to normal (pregnancy normal) feeling a bit more gaggy than earlier so suppose that's a good sign. Also have a headache and feel knackered! But I think that's from my worrying earlier.

I'm with you, been feeling sick since 3pm!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Stevensmummyx said:


> Me! Everytime I sneeze I feel like my stomach is gonna pop!
> 
> 2nd time mums did anyone have anemia in their first pregnancy does is re-occur in 2nd? Not sure wether I should be taking iron supplements or not :/ xx

I never had Anemia, but I took my prenantals... I'll be honest though, I didn't take them EVERY day like I probably should of. I try to get them in whenever I can but my body HATES them so it's hard to take them without getting sick, so if I didn't think my body could take them, I didn't take them. I'm trying my best this time around to take them everyday... seems I'm still going to end up sick from them from time to time though :wacko:


I haven't had any spotting since this morning, I'm quite relieved it was, so far, only one incident. 
I'm having trouble getting motivated in my own house to do any cleaning. I'm keeping the kids fed and taken care of but that's all I feel I have the energy for today. I think I'm actually just a bit depressed since DH hasn't been around lately... Every day, all day, since last week he's been with his Aunt. I realize she needs help, but not as much as he's giving her. The woman can take care of herself, feed herself, etc, but he's there acting like she's in a wheelchair and he has to take 24/7 care of her :( He's been leaving around 8am and not coming home until around midnight or 1am...
I haven't touched my dishes or laundry in days and I feel terribly guilty about it but I just don't have the motivation to do any of it :( I just wish he'd come home and help us here too.


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> Having papa johns tonight mmmmm!!

mmm Have you had the Buffalo Chicken Pizza? It's so good!


----------



## Powell130

robinson380 said:


> At times when I sneeze, get up out of bed too fast, or make a sudden movement I get a sharp, stabbing pain in between where my hip bone and belly button are (abdomen). Does anyone else experience this?

Round ligament pain?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I'm already taking my prenatals from my BFP, folic acid and omega 3, not sure to up the dosage to iron aswell lol! X


----------



## Jary

That reminded me to take my vitamin. Not looking forward to it as I'll probably gag on it :( gotta be done!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I bought the pregnacare ones and I seriously choke on them everytime! Will definately be death by prenatals on my death certificate :hehe: x


----------



## Powell130

Am I a fatty because I went to McDonalds to get an order of fries because I REALLY wanted some and I went thru the drive thru and they gave me a kids meal and a double quarter pounder meal AND a strawberry banana smoothie...and I didn't tell them :haha:


----------



## robinson380

Powell130 said:


> Am I a fatty because I went to McDonalds to get an order of fries because I REALLY wanted some and I went thru the drive thru and they gave me a kids meal and a double quarter pounder meal AND a strawberry banana smoothie...and I didn't tell them :haha:

Powell: that is so funny LOL. Did you eat all that?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Lmao no Powell it doesn't! I could really go a Mcdonalds now haha! Its mad how they can get the simplest of orders messed up! Xx


----------



## shellgirl

Powell130 said:


> Am I a fatty because I went to McDonalds to get an order of fries because I REALLY wanted some and I went thru the drive thru and they gave me a kids meal and a double quarter pounder meal AND a strawberry banana smoothie...and I didn't tell them :haha:

Thanks a lot! You have officially made me want McDonalds now too. After I already went to Whole Foods to get things to make a healthy and nutrient rich meal. Hmmmm....I wonder if I could sneak over there and grab a snack before DH gets home and still make dinner...


----------



## Powell130

robinson380 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Am I a fatty because I went to McDonalds to get an order of fries because I REALLY wanted some and I went thru the drive thru and they gave me a kids meal and a double quarter pounder meal AND a strawberry banana smoothie...and I didn't tell them :haha:
> 
> Powell: that is so funny LOL. Did you eat all that?Click to expand...

lol I ate most of it, I had both fries, the burger outta the kids meal, the apples outta the kids meal, and the smoothie. I gave our roomie the double quarter pounder lol


----------



## Powell130

shellgirl said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Am I a fatty because I went to McDonalds to get an order of fries because I REALLY wanted some and I went thru the drive thru and they gave me a kids meal and a double quarter pounder meal AND a strawberry banana smoothie...and I didn't tell them :haha:
> 
> Thanks a lot! You have officially made me want McDonalds now too. After I already went to Whole Foods to get things to make a healthy and nutrient rich meal. Hmmmm....I wonder if I could sneak over there and grab a snack before DH gets home and still make dinner...Click to expand...

lol I got me some fruit for snacks at Kroger earlier! lol and I still couldn't resist the french fry craving :haha:


----------



## shellgirl

Powell130 said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Am I a fatty because I went to McDonalds to get an order of fries because I REALLY wanted some and I went thru the drive thru and they gave me a kids meal and a double quarter pounder meal AND a strawberry banana smoothie...and I didn't tell them :haha:
> 
> Thanks a lot! You have officially made me want McDonalds now too. After I already went to Whole Foods to get things to make a healthy and nutrient rich meal. Hmmmm....I wonder if I could sneak over there and grab a snack before DH gets home and still make dinner...Click to expand...
> 
> lol I got me some fruit for snacks at Kroger earlier! lol and I still couldn't resist the french fry craving :haha:Click to expand...

The kale salad I was going to make suddenly doesn't sound so swell anymore :dohh:


----------



## robinson380

Just the thougt of kale or a salad makes me want to vomit and I am usually a salad person!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I've been dying for super noodles! Made them and was dissapointed :/! Booo! X


----------



## JustFluffy

I ate a salad for lunch... SO craving the fries right now though with all this talk LOL. I may have to sneak in a McDonalds run on the way home... The salad just isn't doing me justice anymore!


----------



## Starry Night

aknqtpie said:


> So my Dr got my HCG levels back and they aren't high enough to be a molar pregnancy. Which is a good thing. However, most likely it still isn't viable. I'm going back in on Saturday for another blood test, to see of my levels double. And for another ultrasound at the hospital on Monday afternoon. Ill have a better idea at that point what my options are. Might be a glimmer of hope, but I'm still thinking its not viable.

One thing I've learned is to grasp onto any glimmer of hope that is offered. Yes, it's good to face the possibility of a poor outcome but I think hope is important too.

AFM - still no official word yet. Office hours end in about half an hour so it's starting to look unlikely that I will get my results. :nope:

However, the technician was nice enough to give me some reason to hope. She said, "I can't say anything official but I do definitely see something."

So no word on a heart beat or anything. But she did say she thinks my dates are off which is possible as I'm often irregular and don't chart or using OPKS. She said she'd put my due date at May 28th rather than the 24th. She seemed very positive though. She said the growth lined up with my last scan (I had the same technician)

I can't really celebrate until I hear official word though. But ugh! I am sooo sick. I'm not really barfy but I feel groggy and have a sour stomach.


----------



## Powell130

Starry Night said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> So my Dr got my HCG levels back and they aren't high enough to be a molar pregnancy. Which is a good thing. However, most likely it still isn't viable. I'm going back in on Saturday for another blood test, to see of my levels double. And for another ultrasound at the hospital on Monday afternoon. Ill have a better idea at that point what my options are. Might be a glimmer of hope, but I'm still thinking its not viable.
> 
> One thing I've learned is to grasp onto any glimmer of hope that is offered. Yes, it's good to face the possibility of a poor outcome but I think hope is important too.
> 
> AFM - still no official word yet. Office hours end in about half an hour so it's starting to look unlikely that I will get my results. :nope:
> 
> However, the technician was nice enough to give me some reason to hope. She said, "I can't say anything official but I do definitely see something."
> 
> So no word on a heart beat or anything. But she did say she thinks my dates are off which is possible as I'm often irregular and don't chart or using OPKS. She said she'd put my due date at May 28th rather than the 24th. She seemed very positive though. She said the growth lined up with my last scan (I had the same technician)
> 
> I can't really celebrate until I hear official word though. But ugh! I am sooo sick. I'm not really barfy but I feel groggy and have a sour stomach.Click to expand...

That's really good news!


----------



## prolifer

Hey all :)

Had a dry puke this morning, nothing came out so managed to have a small breakfast and take my footballs (prenatals) I take an iron tablet every 4 days because I am naturally low in iron for some reason.


----------



## cgav1424

Starry - ultrasound techs aren't supposed to say ANYTHING about what they see on the screen so the fact that she said something to make you feel better is GREAT news! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you all weekend!

Pro - Those dry heaves are the worst! 

Everyone else, thank you for the outrageous Mcdonalds french fries craving I am now experiencing. The hubs is bringing home a pizza for dinner, but now I want some pizza AND Mcdonalds fries. Oh my, between the prednisone and growing a baby... I'm going to be enormous at the end of this pregnancy. Yikes!


----------



## Powell130

cgav1424 said:


> Starry - ultrasound techs aren't supposed to say ANYTHING about what they see on the screen so the fact that she said something to make you feel better is GREAT news! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you all weekend!
> 
> Pro - Those dry heaves are the worst!
> 
> Everyone else, thank you for the outrageous Mcdonalds french fries craving I am now experiencing. The hubs is bringing home a pizza for dinner, but now I want some pizza AND Mcdonalds fries. Oh my, between the prednisone and growing a baby... I'm going to be enormous at the end of this pregnancy. Yikes!

I started the McDonalds fry thing lol oops! 

And I definitely agree about the US tech saying ANYTHING at all is definitely a good sign. I got really lucky for my first US and got a lady from a different office and she told me everything she was doing, showed me every measurement and everything. The second lady turned the screen away from me and stayed stone faced the whole time. VERY nerve racking!


----------



## CS2012

I am due May 30th.


----------



## Starry Night

Powell130 said:


> cgav1424 said:
> 
> 
> Starry - ultrasound techs aren't supposed to say ANYTHING about what they see on the screen so the fact that she said something to make you feel better is GREAT news! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you all weekend!
> 
> Pro - Those dry heaves are the worst!
> 
> Everyone else, thank you for the outrageous Mcdonalds french fries craving I am now experiencing. The hubs is bringing home a pizza for dinner, but now I want some pizza AND Mcdonalds fries. Oh my, between the prednisone and growing a baby... I'm going to be enormous at the end of this pregnancy. Yikes!
> 
> I started the McDonalds fry thing lol oops!
> 
> And I definitely agree about the US tech saying ANYTHING at all is definitely a good sign. I got really lucky for my first US and got a lady from a different office and she told me everything she was doing, showed me every measurement and everything. The second lady turned the screen away from me and stayed stone faced the whole time. VERY nerve racking!Click to expand...

I do agree with you ladies. I was talking with my mom and she said when she had a scan before her own m/c the nurse just said, "are you seeing your doctor soon?"

I'm definitely considering myself pregnant unless I hear otherwise. It's nice being able to discuss getting maternity jeans and/or reaching 2nd tri with DH. This whole past week I wasn't thinking ahead at all.


----------



## Jary

Well, I don't think I needed to worry about anything yesterday as I feel so sick this morning! Have retched a few times and can't face any food. Just having a glass of milk which I know isn't good when I'm off to work today but nothing is appealing :( still glad I'm feeling preggo again tho!


----------



## Hann12

Jary -snap! I was sick at 2am then dry heaving at 7am. I am going to eat though, it really helps this time around! I'm loving orange juice!

Starry - I think that sounds really positive plus if you were 4 days off what you thought then it would make even more sense that they saw very little the first time. I have a good feeling for you! It would make you 6+4 yesterday and they will hopefully have seen the heartbeat! I wish you didn't have the wait but I have a good feeling! 

Off away for 24 hours so won't be on so will catch up tomorrow. Hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Starry Night said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> So my Dr got my HCG levels back and they aren't high enough to be a molar pregnancy. Which is a good thing. However, most likely it still isn't viable. I'm going back in on Saturday for another blood test, to see of my levels double. And for another ultrasound at the hospital on Monday afternoon. Ill have a better idea at that point what my options are. Might be a glimmer of hope, but I'm still thinking its not viable.
> 
> One thing I've learned is to grasp onto any glimmer of hope that is offered. Yes, it's good to face the possibility of a poor outcome but I think hope is important too.
> 
> AFM - still no official word yet. Office hours end in about half an hour so it's starting to look unlikely that I will get my results. :nope:
> 
> However, the technician was nice enough to give me some reason to hope. She said, "I can't say anything official but I do definitely see something."
> 
> So no word on a heart beat or anything. But she did say she thinks my dates are off which is possible as I'm often irregular and don't chart or using OPKS. She said she'd put my due date at May 28th rather than the 24th. She seemed very positive though. She said the growth lined up with my last scan (I had the same technician)
> 
> I can't really celebrate until I hear official word though. But ugh! I am sooo sick. I'm not really barfy but I feel groggy and have a sour stomach.Click to expand...

Yay! Congrats to you!! That sounds great!! I remember when I was preggo with my daughter and son... back then those techs told me everything... they even told me my son was a boy at 12 weeks, I was psyched! Now with this one, when I had my scan at 5 weeks in the hospital, she wouldn't even turn the screen to me -_- ugh

I can't wait to hear more good news for you Starry!! ^_^


----------



## nhpgator

I must be very lucky - I got an ultrasound the first visit (that was for dating) but they have a flat screen tv on the wall so you can see everything they are doing and she was great at pointing out everything - even though there wasn't a lot at 4 weeks but she still showed me all the parts there and how they measured...crossing my fingers it stays that way.


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks everyone. :hugs:


I think I'm the laziest First Tri mom ever! Dh works from home a lot so he looks after DS. This is really nice but I think it's making me lazy. With DS I had to be on bed rest but this time I don't. I'm just so useless when I'm nauseous and don't know how to fight through it. I could sleep all day.

One of our farmer friends gave us a freezer full of meat which DH wants to use exclusively to save us grocery money. Makes sense but it's pretty much all steak and right now the thought of them makes me feel so ill! So we're just having sandwiches, take out and other freezer/instant foods and DH is making half of those meals. I know there are pregnant ladies who run around right up until their due dates. How do you do it???? I'm hoping I'll feel more energetic in the 2nd tri. Things like vacuuming and dusting are going to have to wait until then. 

I just feel so guilty like I'm ignoring DS. I do get breaks from my nausea so during those times I'll play with him (he likes to play rough sporty kind of games) but most times it's all I have just to keep an eye on him and make sure he doesn't hurt himself.

Anyone else feel like a useless slug?


----------



## prolifer

I want to be a useless slug but got 3 kids to chase, so laying around feeling sick is not an option for me. They can generally keep themselves occupied but when they get bored they come to me for something else to do or for food.

I spend as much time as I can laying down, just to keep myself from jumping up and puking because I hate it so bad >.<


----------



## Powell130

nhpgator said:


> I must be very lucky - I got an ultrasound the first visit (that was for dating) but they have a flat screen tv on the wall so you can see everything they are doing and she was great at pointing out everything - even though there wasn't a lot at 4 weeks but she still showed me all the parts there and how they measured...crossing my fingers it stays that way.

That's exactly how the lady did at my first US. I got lucky tho because the regular US tech at my OB was on vacation and she came from another office. She was really nice and explained everything that she was doing


----------



## AerisandAlex

Starry Night said:


> Thanks everyone. :hugs:
> 
> 
> I think I'm the laziest First Tri mom ever! Dh works from home a lot so he looks after DS. This is really nice but I think it's making me lazy. With DS I had to be on bed rest but this time I don't. I'm just so useless when I'm nauseous and don't know how to fight through it. I could sleep all day.
> 
> One of our farmer friends gave us a freezer full of meat which DH wants to use exclusively to save us grocery money. Makes sense but it's pretty much all steak and right now the thought of them makes me feel so ill! So we're just having sandwiches, take out and other freezer/instant foods and DH is making half of those meals. I know there are pregnant ladies who run around right up until their due dates. How do you do it???? I'm hoping I'll feel more energetic in the 2nd tri. Things like vacuuming and dusting are going to have to wait until then.
> 
> I just feel so guilty like I'm ignoring DS. I do get breaks from my nausea so during those times I'll play with him (he likes to play rough sporty kind of games) but most times it's all I have just to keep an eye on him and make sure he doesn't hurt himself.
> 
> Anyone else feel like a useless slug?

ME! My DH works from home too with our landlord on the farm behind our house, but right now with the cold weather settling in it's been more of him being home (although he's been out this passed week) but when he is home, I find myself saying, "I'm going to bed!" lol I'm just so tired all the time, and feeling sick too... I want to eat, I know I can eat but my stomach says, NO! So I end up staying in bed as long as possible... DS and DD will come in and lay down with me and watch movies so we can spend time together but the rest of the house, forget it... I actually found some energy today to clean it, I was shocked, didn't know where it came from, I don't know how it'll be tomorrow though! :p


----------



## sunnysun

New stalker!


----------



## Powell130

Looks like I'm going to have to change my ticker. Baby Powell measured 9w2d today!
 



Attached Files:







9w2d.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sass827

What?! Powell that's so crazy! A whole extra week? Wow! Does this mean I was right about when you O'ed ten thousand years ago?


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> What?! Powell that's so crazy! A whole extra week? Wow! Does this mean I was right about when you O'ed ten thousand years ago?

It's a 4 day difference. But I've read that the US measurements can be off by +/- 5 days. I'm not sure if that would mean my O day is different than what we thought, or that baby is just growing faster lol


----------



## Sass827

Either way, it's very cool! Welcome to the olive club!


----------



## Powell130

Thank you thank you :)


----------



## passion4shoes

I am a blueberrry. 7+3. Due may 23 according to LMP. 

I am getting well clued up on the lingo you all use on here. Took me a while to figure some of them out!


----------



## Hann12

Thats great Powell congratulations! Glad the u/s went well! Most peoples DD changes when they have the 12 week scan - some change by just a day but I know peoples who change by a week even, its not down to ov date but just the speed the baby grows. My due date with my DD was changed from the 18th July to 16th July at my 12 week scan, I was pretty sure when I ov though, anyway I had her 4 days overdue which I'm sure was really only 2 days overdue.


----------



## Jary

That's such a lowly scan pic Powell! Looks like baby Powell is doing fabulous!


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> Thats great Powell congratulations! Glad the u/s went well! Most peoples DD changes when they have the 12 week scan - some change by just a day but I know peoples who change by a week even, its not down to ov date but just the speed the baby grows. My due date with my DD was changed from the 18th July to 16th July at my 12 week scan, I was pretty sure when I ov though, anyway I had her 4 days overdue which I'm sure was really only 2 days overdue.

Thanx! I'm glad too. I went to the ER this AM because I am very impatient and since I can't get back in with my OB til Nov 5th, I decided to just go ahead and go so I wont be worrying the whole time :) I feel much better now about my symptoms coming and going. And I hope this helps you ladies too! This is the 3rd time my due date has changed, it changes with every US so far lol


----------



## Frostie

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you ? I'm new to the forum :flower:
After a long time and on my 4th IVF I'm finally pregnant !!!!! :happydance:
I'm 7 wk 2 days and due on 24th May. So excited !!!!


----------



## cgav1424

Wow Powell! What a great scan picture! I love when they look like little gummy bears. :) I agree with Hann - I think the 12 week scan is the most accurate when giving your due date. That's always the one I end up going with. But congratulations! So excited for you!

Welcome Frostie! Congratulations... sounds like it's been quite the journey for you! Thrilled you finally got your BFP and welcome to the May mommies! We're a pretty great group if I do say so myself!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats frostie!


----------



## Powell130

cgav1424 said:


> Wow Powell! What a great scan picture! I love when they look like little gummy bears. :) I agree with Hann - I think the 12 week scan is the most accurate when giving your due date. That's always the one I end up going with. But congratulations! So excited for you!
> 
> Welcome Frostie! Congratulations... sounds like it's been quite the journey for you! Thrilled you finally got your BFP and welcome to the May mommies! We're a pretty great group if I do say so myself!

12 week scan? The US tech told me today that the first is the most reliable? I wonder which one is more accurate now! lol


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome to all the new ladies! And congrats on your bfps! :flower:

That's a beautiful scan, Powell! It came out soo clear.


----------



## Powell130

Starry Night said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies! And congrats on your bfps! :flower:
> 
> That's a beautiful scan, Powell! It came out soo clear.

Thank you! I know, the others were kinda blurry. Looked like a different machine tho (this one was ER rather than OB office) so I guess that's why. I love seeing my little one!


----------



## Starry Night

Hopefully I won't have any further issues with this pregnancy so that means I probably won't get a chance to see my baby until 20 weeks. I don't think they do 12 week ultrasounds out here.


----------



## Frostie

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies. 

Powell - wow your picture really is clear. Its lovely to see isn't it. 

Starry Night - that is a long wait. Is there any chance of a private scan with someone else?


----------



## mathgenius33

I don't get my next scan until week 18. I wish I could have it sooner because Powell's picture looks so nice, and I'm due right around the same time as a lot of people here. They gave us a DVD video of our 7 week scan, which came out so much better than the pictures we got. We were able to see the arms and legs. I'm 9 weeks 1 day right now. Just 3 more weeks and I'll hopefully be over morning sickness.


----------



## Powell130

Starry Night said:


> Hopefully I won't have any further issues with this pregnancy so that means I probably won't get a chance to see my baby until 20 weeks. I don't think they do 12 week ultrasounds out here.

Oh wow, that's a LONG time to wait!! This scan is from a visit to the ER this morning to check on baby. You'll always get one there! Is that an option for you? Or like (i think) Frosty asked about a private scan?


----------



## Powell130

Frostie said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome ladies.
> 
> Powell - wow your picture really is clear. Its lovely to see isn't it.
> 
> Starry Night - that is a long wait. Is there any chance of a private scan with someone else?

Thank you. Yes I love seeing my baby! It helps remind me that I'm pregnant lol I still don't believe it most of the time. This is the 3rd time I've seen our little one and it gets more amazing every time! It's crazy how they grow SO fast! 

Welcome to you! We're glad to have you hun


----------



## Powell130

mathgenius33 said:


> I don't get my next scan until week 18. I wish I could have it sooner because Powell's picture looks so nice, and I'm due right around the same time as a lot of people here. They gave us a DVD video of our 7 week scan, which came out so much better than the pictures we got. We were able to see the arms and legs. I'm 9 weeks 1 day right now. Just 3 more weeks and I'll hopefully be over morning sickness.

We can purchase DVDs of ours at my OB office for $5. I haven't gotten one yet tho, I suppose I probably will next scan since they're will be movement and all that fun stuff to watch! I wish my phone recorded videos because the nice tech today let me take picture of the screen and stuff while she gave me the "tour" of in there haha


----------



## bump_mad

how come some people have to wait so long..im in UK and get 2 is it diffrent in other places ? x


----------



## Powell130

bump_mad said:


> how come some people have to wait so long..im in UK and get 2 is it diffrent in other places ? x

I'm almost classed as high risk because I had a MC the cycle before I got pregnant. The scan today was done in the ER


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Aww powell that's a lovely scan pic! 

Welcome to all the new ladies :D! 

OT went to see taken 2 with the OH tonight and omg you have to see it! I read that it got bad reviews but honestly think it was just as good as the first :)! X


----------



## Starry Night

In Canada most people are only offered the 20 week scan. Obviously, if you go to the ER or have a high risk pregnancy you will get more. In my old province we got a 12 week scan IF we went for the NT testing. Also, my OBYN in that province had a scanner in his office he used only for your first visit (at about 10 weeks) to date the pregnancy. Because my pregnancy with DS was unofficially high risk I had a lot of scans. I counted 14 in all.

But in my new province the only standard scan is the 20 week. The rest are for emergency purposes. There is a place to get private scans in the big city but I think they specialize in gender scans.  The hospitals here tend not to tell you but it depends on who is giving you the scan (or so I've been told). DH and I agreed that if we can't find out the regular way we will pay to have the private gender scan because we really want to know.

It does seem though that they start using a doppler to check for hb at about 12 weeks. In my old province they wouldn't even try until about 14 to 16 weeks.

If having a normal pregnancy means having to wait until 20 weeks to see the baby then I will take it.


----------



## Roberta_Capa

Hello Ladies!
Been holding off saying hello because I was spotting and didn't want to jinx anything until I saw the midwife. I am happy to say I am in the May club!

I am 6 weeks, 4 days with my first. I have told no one! Only my OH obvs, but other than that, it's just you guys :)

So, as I said I was getting brown spotting pretty much since I got my BFP but only very lightly with no cramps. I went to the EPU to put my mind at ease and was so happy to see a little blob with a fast beating heart. What a relief! The pic looks a bit like an octopus actually!

I'm due 'round 30 May but the scan showed I might be a wee bit earlier.

So far, no morning sickness at all which worried me before scan. Sore boobs and tired, but that's it. Wondering if the sickness will kick in?

Time for bed, but just wanted to say hello and wish you all a happy 9 months. Thinking abut those of you who are going thru uncertain times, and hoping all will be well.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## prolifer

Hey all :) Just catching up on everything - Powell that little one looks so adorable ^^ I want another scan now! Welcome to the olive club lol

My first thoughts for today? Bile tastes AWFUL!!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, Roberta! Congrats on seeing your little baby's heart beat! Maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones and not get m/s. 

Speaking of which, I was feeling really good today but overstuffed on Thanksgiving dinner at lunch and now I have really bad indigestion. So I don't think it's m/s really bothering me but the heart burn is so gross it's making me feel ill and off food. I know with DS I only had really bad nausea for about 1 1/2 weeks. I was "off" food until 12 weeks but I never felt really bad like that time between 6 - 8 weeks. So far it seems this pregnancy is copying that one. I really hope it does. I'm such a wuss when it comes to nausea.


----------



## cgav1424

Powell130 said:


> 12 week scan? The US tech told me today that the first is the most reliable? I wonder which one is more accurate now! lol

Hey Powell... I'm sorry. My mistake. My OB always goes with the EDD on the 10 week ultrasound for dating purposes. I was confusing that with the 12 week NT scan. I'll be 8w5d at my next scan (on Wednesday... Yay!) then he'll do another one a couple of weeks later and that's the due date he'll use. For now, since my last scan's EDD lined up nicely with the due date from my LMP... I'm sticking with 5/18.


----------



## Powell130

I'll ask my doc which one they go by when I see them. The lady said the first is always the most accurate? idk lol


----------



## Jary

Hello ladies, feels like I'm constantly gagging and retching today :( still haven't been sick but its annoying non the less. And crikey! Just had a shower and now I'm totally pooped!

Gonna enjoy my day off and later go for a carvery with OH as didn't spend much time with him at the weekend as I was working, so that'll be nice :)

Also I think I may just rip out our doorbell....OH put new batteries in yesterday and it keeps ringing by itself!!! Makes me jump out my skin!

Anywho, welcome new ladies and hope everyone isn't feeling too yucky today :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Last night was terrible! Woke up around 3-4 because of the local trouble makers trying to steal cars and set someones alarm off 7 times! (Not that I was counting!) Of course I woke up with terrible nausea and I knew if I moved I was gonna throw up, anyway OH went to take DS to school this morning and turns out they've tried to steal my car and damaged my locks :(! Looks like I'm gonna have to fork out for new lock and keys, gutted because that money could have been going to baby stuff or something for DS! Today is gonna be one of those days and I think I shall remain in bed the full day x


----------



## Jary

Omg that's the last thing you need stevensmummy! I don't understand the logic of some people. Wastes of space they are.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Jary said:


> Omg that's the last thing you need stevensmummy! I don't understand the logic of some people. Wastes of space they are.

Yeah jary I'm gutted I'm gonna have to pay money out that I don't have :/ but at the end of the day I'm having the last laugh, my car is an old one (it does the job of school/uni runs) so it should have been easy to break into, these lowlives have nothing better to do with their lives they don't work, they constantly drink and live off benefits from the government the only thing they are good at in life is stealing cars and they couldn't even do that! Morons. Anyway waiting for the police to come up and have a look back at the cameras and if I can get a hold of who was responsible then hopefully they can pay the damages and save me some money x


----------



## Jary

Hope they catch them! 

My OHs brother had a similar problem...they'd try to wrench open the door on his '84 Honda civic but they couldn't so gave up. Tried another car the next day and they still failed! Losers!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

yeah they tried someomes work van aswell but couldnt do that and set the alarm off so many times, the owner ended up coming down and arguing with them, theyre idiots, the stay in my flat and came in after they couldnt get a car so they should be on camera :) x


----------



## Hann12

Oh dear Stevensmummy! That's not good! 

I've been exhausted all day, been asleep on the sofa. DH took another day off work to help so that's been good. Just ate a snickers and feel a bit more energised though will probably feel sick again soon!!


----------



## eggo preggo

Hann12 said:


> Oh dear Stevensmummy! That's not good!
> 
> I've been exhausted all day, been asleep on the sofa. DH took another day off work to help so that's been good. Just ate a snickers and feel a bit more energised though will probably feel sick again soon!!

 Me too Hann totally exhausted, started work at 7:30 am and was asleep on my armchair in the office by 11am. . Ridiculous! I feel like the laziest person ever!

Powell that's a great pic, so jealous, can't wait :)


----------



## JustFluffy

Wow, I just played 7 pages of catchup! Glad everyone is doing so well. Powell, what a wonderful picture!!! I go for my first appointment Wednesday, I will be 10 weeks tomorrow, I wonder what fruit I graduate to!!! :) 

I still have no morning sickness, just occasional upset tummy and a nasty taste in my mouth sometimes. I cannot wait until the second trimester when the fatigue goes away, it will be nice to operate on all my cylinders again...


----------



## Powell130

JustFluffy said:


> Wow, I just played 7 pages of catchup! Glad everyone is doing so well. Powell, what a wonderful picture!!! I go for my first appointment Wednesday, I will be 10 weeks tomorrow, I wonder what fruit I graduate to!!! :)
> 
> I still have no morning sickness, just occasional upset tummy and a nasty taste in my mouth sometimes. I cannot wait until the second trimester when the fatigue goes away, it will be nice to operate on all my cylinders again...

Thank you! I think you'll be a prune, then a lime :) 

I don't get much MS either. I've been pretty lucky symptom wise so far!


----------



## JustFluffy

I feel that way too, very lucky especially since I work a full time job and my husband is unemployed, currently looking for a job. Being the breadwinner AND pregnant sucks sometimes... Although my DH is great at taking care of me and the house and dinner and whatever else I ask for. It is nice not to have to worry about puking and not keeping food down at work HAHA. I just have to worry about staying awake at my desk. :dohh:


----------



## Starry Night

stevensmummy - how awful. Can't believe some people are so selfish and stupid. :nope: I hope the repairs won't be too costly.

I'm on my third day of decreased m/s. It looks like it's following the pattern I had with DS. I was only really sick about 1 1/2 weeks with him. I still have aversions and feel tired and groggy but the nausea is barely noticeable now. However, today my lower back has been killing me so combined with diminishing m/s I'm starting to get a bit paranoid. :cry:


----------



## AerisandAlex

My m/s is all day sickness still... especially when I'm really hungry. I don't know why but an empty belly makes it worse! Which is the worst timing I think because I want to eat but I'm afraid I'll be sick :p lol 

Love the u/s Powell ^_^ We're going to try and take a video with my phone with this little one for my family, I'm hoping they will let me! 3 more days until my u/s, I'm counting down the seconds I feel like lol


----------



## shellgirl

Got my beta back and it tripled in less than 48 hours. Woo-hoo!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats!

Now I know why I've been so sore all day. I've got the hugest bloat bump ever! It's grotesque! lol


----------



## cgav1424

Hann - mmmm. A Snickers bar. Maybe that's what I want. I'm craving something, but I don't know what. I hate that. 

JustFluffy - congrats on 10 weeks and if I could high five your husband, I would. :) my hubs is the breadwinner of the family as I'm a SAHM and he still comes home and helps out. I swear, I love him more everyday. 

StevensMummy - sorry about your car. :( People seriously astound me sometimes. I just can't believe how disrespectful and just... STUPID.. some people can be. Ugh. Annoying. 

Starry - PMA! My lower back's been hurting on and off too since my BFP. It's another symptom. :) And my morning sickness has been on and off too. Symptoms come and go so just have faith! 

Aeris - sorry your ms has been so bad, but second tri is around he corner for you and yay! Your scan is in just a few days' time! 

Shell - great news about your betas!

Phew... that was a massive catch up. Hello to everyone else. :)

Afm, my scan got moved from Wednesday to tomorrow at 11:30. I'm nervous as all hell. I'll be 8 + 4 tomorrow and super scared that we won't see a heartbeat anymore. :( I'm trying to be positive, but I'm terrified. Anyway, I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## shellgirl

cgav1424 said:


> Hann - mmmm. A Snickers bar. Maybe that's what I want. I'm craving something, but I don't know what. I hate that.
> 
> JustFluffy - congrats on 10 weeks and if I could high five your husband, I would. :) my hubs is the breadwinner of the family as I'm a SAHM and he still comes home and helps out. I swear, I love him more everyday.
> 
> StevensMummy - sorry about your car. :( People seriously astound me sometimes. I just can't believe how disrespectful and just... STUPID.. some people can be. Ugh. Annoying.
> 
> Starry - PMA! My lower back's been hurting on and off too since my BFP. It's another symptom. :) And my morning sickness has been on and off too. Symptoms come and go so just have faith!
> 
> Aeris - sorry your ms has been so bad, but second tri is around he corner for you and yay! Your scan is in just a few days' time!
> 
> Shell - great news about your betas!
> 
> Phew... that was a massive catch up. Hello to everyone else. :)
> 
> Afm, my scan got moved from Wednesday to tomorrow at 11:30. I'm nervous as all hell. I'll be 8 + 4 tomorrow and super scared that we won't see a heartbeat anymore. :( I'm trying to be positive, but I'm terrified. Anyway, I hope everyone is having a great day!

Fx'd and prayers that everything will be good at your scan tomorrow. I'm sure it will be!


----------



## AerisandAlex

cgav1424 - Thanks and also, good luck with your scan tomorrow!! I'm nervous too but excited as well!! I'm sure you'll still see your little one and your little bean's heartbeat will be fluttering away! ^_^ :D


----------



## AerisandAlex

Powell130 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Thats great Powell congratulations! Glad the u/s went well! Most peoples DD changes when they have the 12 week scan - some change by just a day but I know peoples who change by a week even, its not down to ov date but just the speed the baby grows. My due date with my DD was changed from the 18th July to 16th July at my 12 week scan, I was pretty sure when I ov though, anyway I had her 4 days overdue which I'm sure was really only 2 days overdue.
> 
> Thanx! I'm glad too. I went to the ER this AM because I am very impatient and since I can't get back in with my OB til Nov 5th, I decided to just go ahead and go so I wont be worrying the whole time :) I feel much better now about my symptoms coming and going. And I hope this helps you ladies too! This is the 3rd time my due date has changed, it changes with every US so far lolClick to expand...

One quick question for you Powell, might be a bit odd but I TOO am super impatient... My U/s is scheduled with my appt on Thursday but... how'd you get the ER to do one? Usually my ER is stubborn, unless they think you could die, they give you some meds and send you home -_- When I went in at 5 weeks, I had severe pain so they thought maybe I was ectopic... but even with that u/s the tech wouldn't even turn the screen! Only DH could see anything, I was so disappointed and upset. DH has tried to describe it to me but me not seeing it just frustrates me... I know I can wait the next 3 days (technically 2 because it'll be first thing in the morning :) ) but I know the next u/s wouldn't be scheduled until I'm at least around 22-25 weeks and then that'll be it unless my doc is worried about something and I'm probably going to be scared to death about my little one the entire pregnancy. I don't know what it is but with my son and daughter, I was as cool as ice with them, not a worry in the world, but I'm terrified about this one, I don't know if I could settle for just those two u/s


----------



## its a ...

im 10 weeks. Due May 4th. Super excited.....
a lot calmer than i thought i would be.


----------



## prolifer

I was just thinking back when I had my last baby, my doctor asked me if I was having anymore and I told him, no. He said GOOD but I can't for the life of me remember why he said that - I hope I'm not in trouble when I go and see him!


----------



## Sass827

It's gonna be awesome cgav! Keep us posted!


----------



## Starry Night

cgav - good luck with your scan! I'm sure you'll see your happy little baby bouncing around.

it's a... - welcome and congrats!

prolifer - eeks. Try not to think about it. Maybe he's just against large families. Best to ignore unnecessary negativity.

afm - finding out my results tomorrow. I've mostly been feeling positive and the reality of my pregnancy hit me this evening. So I'm hoping I hear 100% good news with no asterisks. I don't want there to be a need for a follow up.


----------



## Hann12

Good luck Starry - I really hope it's okay :hugs:

Cgav1424 - that's exciting about the scan and everything will be good I'm sure! I'm getting one on sat at 9+1 and can't wait, hoping it will all be fine too! 

Off to chessington world of adventures today so will be a busy and tiring day!


----------



## libbyam2003

Yup, I've been told the 12 week scan is the most accurate for dating as well. And my dr wouldn't change my due date unless baby measured a week or more ahead/behind.

AFM - First appt today! This will be good because I'm not feeling pregnant. And since I ovulated late, the appt may move me to a June due date... we shall see.


----------



## Sass827

Good luck Libby! Keep us posted!


----------



## Powell130

cgav- Good luck at your scan today! Can't wait to see pictures :)

ariesandalex- I told them that my dog jumped on my stomach that AM and I just wanted to make sure everything was okay. They asked about cramps and bleeding, I told them only normal feeling cramps with no bleeding. They weren't concerned about the baby. They did an US tho and sent me home. The hospitals by where I live pretty much always do an US if you're pregnant and come into the ER.

prolifer- i wonder why your doc even asked you that? seems like a weird thing to ask!

starry night- good luck on your results today!! keep us updated :)

libbyam- just curious but how do you know that your doc wouldn't change your due date unless there's a week difference or more..if today is your first appointment? 

that being said...the US tech at the hospital told me that the FIRST scan is the most accurate. And the nurse told me to adjust my due date. I think i'll go with what the US tech said because she knows more about what she's talking about (til I can get back in with my OB of course).


----------



## Starry Night

So I called the hospital and they said they don't have the results yet! They said to call back tomorrow!!! :growlmad:

Forget that noise! I'm pregnant and that's just how it is. I'm going out of province for the week. I'm flying out tonight! I guess I'll have to call my doctor's office long distance tomorrow.


----------



## Hann12

Starry don't they have all afternoon to get the results for you?? It seems mad that they can't get them today! I'm so frustrated for you!


----------



## Jary

Well ladies I've gone to the town of pukesville :( yuck, but I feel a bit better after it. 

Right when I'm due to start a nightshift, yay! Lol


----------



## AerisandAlex

I couldn't wait until then, Starry lol I'd be asking them what their end of day time is and call them then or before you leave, I'm too impatient! lol

On a side note, again me being a constant worrier, I called up my local ER that I went to when I was around 5 weeks and asked them for my medical records. I wanted to see them myself, hoped maybe I'd feel better about it if I could see the numbers but I'm still lost! lol

Blood work said my HCG was 2182 yet they were only able to find a gestational sac and no obvious yolk :( They mention later that their possible is a yolk inside the sac but they never say definate. I got excited about the HCG levels until I googled it (probably a bad idea) maybe my due date is off by a week, that's what I'm hanging on really. lol

Even worse, I saw my right ovary is twice as big as my left! After speaking with my mother (masters in nursing) she told me it was okay, especially when I was freaking out about the possible corpus luteum cyst they mentioned inside my right ovary, I was a little calm after all that lol but still, I didn't think my right ovary was suppose to be bigger then my left by that much lol


----------



## libbyam2003

Powell130 said:


> cgav- Good luck at your scan today! Can't wait to see pictures :)
> 
> ariesandalex- I told them that my dog jumped on my stomach that AM and I just wanted to make sure everything was okay. They asked about cramps and bleeding, I told them only normal feeling cramps with no bleeding. They weren't concerned about the baby. They did an US tho and sent me home. The hospitals by where I live pretty much always do an US if you're pregnant and come into the ER.
> 
> prolifer- i wonder why your doc even asked you that? seems like a weird thing to ask!
> 
> starry night- good luck on your results today!! keep us updated :)
> 
> libbyam- just curious but how do you know that your doc wouldn't change your due date unless there's a week difference or more..if today is your first appointment?
> 
> that being said...the US tech at the hospital told me that the FIRST scan is the most accurate. And the nurse told me to adjust my due date. I think i'll go with what the US tech said because she knows more about what she's talking about (til I can get back in with my OB of course).

Oh my first pregnancy the dr told me that... this is my second pregnancy. At one point I was measuring bigger by 5 days and dr wouldn't move my date.


----------



## Hann12

AerisandAlex said:


> I couldn't wait until Starry, I'd be asking them what their end of day time is and call them then or before you leave, I'm too impatient! lol
> 
> On a side note, again me being a constant worrier, I called up my local ER that I went to when I was around 5 weeks and asked them for my medical records. I wanted to see them myself, hoped maybe I'd feel better about it if I could see the numbers but I'm still lost! lol
> 
> Blood work said my HCG was 2182 yet they were only able to find a gestational sac and no obvious yolk :( They mention later that their possible is a yolk inside the sac but they never say definate. I got excited about the HCG levels until I googled it (probably a bad idea) maybe my due date is off by a week, that's what I'm hanging on really. lol
> 
> Even worse, I saw my right ovary is twice as big as my left! After speaking with my mother (masters in nursing) she told me it was okay, especially when I was freaking out about the possible corpus luteum cyst they mentioned inside my right ovary, I was a little calm after all that lol but still, I didn't think my right ovary was suppose to be bigger then my left by that much lol


AerisandAlex - my right ovary is bigger than my left too, it can definitely happen and be normal. I don't really get why it happens but it can so rest assured on that. I have no idea about hcg numbers so can't comment but when are you due to have your next scan? Hopefully all is fine :hugs:

cgav1424 - how has the scan gone?

I've been really nauseous today too, think as soon as 8 weeks started I have been hit even harder!


----------



## Starry Night

My hcg was over 5000 when I got a 5 week scan with DS and they only saw a gestational sac. This time I was probably over 10 000 and they didn't see a fetal pole. My second scan still hasn't given official results but the tech said she saw something. So I really don't think you should compare hcg results to what you see on the scan. I don't even know where that comes from.

I leave for the airport in a hour so it looks like I'll have to call them tomorrow. Blah.


----------



## Powell130

libbyam2003 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> cgav- Good luck at your scan today! Can't wait to see pictures :)
> 
> ariesandalex- I told them that my dog jumped on my stomach that AM and I just wanted to make sure everything was okay. They asked about cramps and bleeding, I told them only normal feeling cramps with no bleeding. They weren't concerned about the baby. They did an US tho and sent me home. The hospitals by where I live pretty much always do an US if you're pregnant and come into the ER.
> 
> prolifer- i wonder why your doc even asked you that? seems like a weird thing to ask!
> 
> starry night- good luck on your results today!! keep us updated :)
> 
> libbyam- just curious but how do you know that your doc wouldn't change your due date unless there's a week difference or more..if today is your first appointment?
> 
> that being said...the US tech at the hospital told me that the FIRST scan is the most accurate. And the nurse told me to adjust my due date. I think i'll go with what the US tech said because she knows more about what she's talking about (til I can get back in with my OB of course).
> 
> Oh my first pregnancy the dr told me that... this is my second pregnancy. At one point I was measuring bigger by 5 days and dr wouldn't move my date.Click to expand...

Oh okay! I have been wondering if I should change my ticker back. What do you think? lol


----------



## Hann12

Powell I would wait until your 12 week scan to change dates, then see then what the date is. If there is a big difference then go with the new date but if you know when you ovulated then I would go with that date because I can promise you that if you move it by 5 days forwards (or whatever) you'll be sat there on your DD praying to go into labour and will be annoyed when it doesn't happen. Also they will give you an induction date normally of 12 days after your DD, if your DD is wrong then your induction date will be too. Beleiev me if you can avoid induction you want to, even if you do wait an extra day or two. Its much better (unless there is a medical reason for the baby to come out earlier) for the baby to be born when its ready. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## sunnysun

Good luck starry!

According to the scans, I'm about 2 days behind and I've had 2 scans so far because of my previous miscarriages and also cause I'm spotting but as beany is growing they told me to go back at 12th week now.
I'm going to wait to change my ticker later.. At this stage they're not 100% accurate plus or less few days they say.


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> Powell I would wait until your 12 week scan to change dates, then see then what the date is. If there is a big difference then go with the new date but if you know when you ovulated then I would go with that date because I can promise you that if you move it by 5 days forwards (or whatever) you'll be sat there on your DD praying to go into labour and will be annoyed when it doesn't happen. Also they will give you an induction date normally of 12 days after your DD, if your DD is wrong then your induction date will be too. Beleiev me if you can avoid induction you want to, even if you do wait an extra day or two. Its much better (unless there is a medical reason for the baby to come out earlier) for the baby to be born when its ready. I hope that makes sense!

I agree. I'm going to change my ticker back to the due date I had before. The ER nurse had me wondering, since she said to adjust my due date lol I suppose baby had a growth spurt btwn U/S's. I'm going to ask my OB when I go back what date the have for me and that's the one I'm going to go with unless THEY tell me otherwise lol


----------



## AerisandAlex

Hann12 - My scan is going to be this Thursday (the 11th) with my first appt :) 

Starry - Yea, that's why I was probably sooo confused with the HCG ranges, I found one that said "If your HCG falls between 1,000 to 7,500, then you're within normal range on week 5" and I was like WHOA! That's a HUGE difference I think lol. Have fun on your trip! :)

Powell130 - I wouldn't change it until you get the official word from your doc, and even then, it's not like it's a DEFINATE due date lol, I mean, if my doc says I'm off by a day or two, I'm not going to change mine lol in my experience, my kids are never born even close to their due date anyway lol


----------



## Powell130

AerisandAlex said:


> Hann12 - My scan is going to be this Thursday (the 11th) with my first appt :)
> 
> Starry - Yea, that's why I was probably sooo confused with the HCG ranges, I found one that said "If your HCG falls between 1,000 to 7,500, then you're within normal range on week 5" and I was like WHOA! That's a HUGE difference I think lol. Have fun on your trip! :)
> 
> Powell130 - I wouldn't change it until you get the official word from your doc, and even then, it's not like it's a DEFINATE due date lol, I mean, if my doc says I'm off by a day or two, I'm not going to change mine lol in my experience, my kids are never born even close to their due date anyway lol

The HCG isn't really about 1 single result, it's about the progression of the numbers. That's why the "normal" range is so broad. And also, some ultra sound machines can't pick up anything until you're at least at a 5,000. When I was a little over 16,000 that was when they BARELY saw a little flicker of a jelly bean looking bebe. It took the tech a little while to hold it steady enough to get a picture of it. I wouldn't worry if I were you!

I'm only asking about the due date and ticker situation situation because I'm not sure what I should put my ticker at lol not worried about the birth or anything yet as I know it varies and chances are that I WONT have Baby Powell on his/her due date. I think I may put the fruit one at where baby is measuring and the other at my actual due date that OB told me.


----------



## Sass827

Ok so here's my ditz question for the day: how do they know what your hcg is? Is it a blood test?


----------



## AerisandAlex

Yep, it is a blood test. I thought maybe there was another way too because I hear people talk about it so often yet my docs NEVER told my HCG levels at all before, I had to get this information from my medical records in the form that would be handed off to another doctor. Took some deciphering for the rest of the info lol but the HCG 2182 level they wrote was pretty clear :)


----------



## Sass827

They've never mentioned it to me either. I think I'll ask next time. So this morning, I took the intellegender test. I know it's "just for fun" but I got a boy and I am so happy!


----------



## prolifer

Hey all :)

I'm not sure why he asked either, I hope it wasn't a medical reason. I was induced for my last two bubs and only had 4 hours of labour both times. I will see him when I am around 11 weeks +3 I think, hoping to bring back a nice picture ^^

Trying not to puke is made much harder when you've got a kid who is throwing up, my little girl refuses to eat and hasn't had anything but water and juice for two days now. She keeps throwing up, but not much comes out.


----------



## libbyam2003

Ok I'm having a June baby... date changed.. so I am leaving this thread so I don't get anxious when everyone starts having their babies in MAy and mine is still cookin a bit longer! H&H 9 months to you all!


----------



## BDownmommie

Starry Night said:


> In Canada most people are only offered the 20 week scan. Obviously, if you go to the ER or have a high risk pregnancy you will get more. In my old province we got a 12 week scan IF we went for the NT testing. Also, my OBYN in that province had a scanner in his office he used only for your first visit (at about 10 weeks) to date the pregnancy. Because my pregnancy with DS was unofficially high risk I had a lot of scans. I counted 14 in all.
> 
> But in my new province the only standard scan is the 20 week. The rest are for emergency purposes. There is a place to get private scans in the big city but I think they specialize in gender scans. The hospitals here tend not to tell you but it depends on who is giving you the scan (or so I've been told). DH and I agreed that if we can't find out the regular way we will pay to have the private gender scan because we really want to know.
> 
> It does seem though that they start using a doppler to check for hb at about 12 weeks. In my old province they wouldn't even try until about 14 to 16 weeks.
> 
> If having a normal pregnancy means having to wait until 20 weeks to see the baby then I will take it.

 What province are you in? Im Canadian too, and i have already had 4 scans at 9 weeks.

So, I have been afk for a few days (Canadian Thanksgiving) and had a few days to relax. I went in for US #4 yesterday, and finally there is definate 'baby' shape happening here.... i guess we can say 'hello' to the kids
 



Attached Files:







0910201207_20121009_ENDOVAG-_---_FERT_0002.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hann12

Bdownmommie thats great news, I have a scan on Sat at 9+1 and wondered whether I would see a baby shape!

Just looked at the intelligender test, really don't see how it could work but it sounds like fun!


----------



## Hann12

So annoying just called my hospital to find out what has happened to my scan date and was told that they are still working through August dates and that I should get a date in the next week or so! Have no idea what can be taking so long to send peoples appointments out in a timely way but looks like I have to wait some more for my date. Just wish I knew when it was so I could plan to tell people!


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> Ok so here's my ditz question for the day: how do they know what your hcg is? Is it a blood test?

Yes it's a blood test. Most docs wont tell you yours or even test for it unless they want to make sure there's not a problem with the viability of the pregnancy. Even with one test, it's pretty much impossible to conclude either way. Most docs like to see 4 separate tests, about 2 days apart with good increases to be satisfied. I had my HCG checked 5 times early on in this pregnancy. I had an early MC pretty much RIGHT before I got pregnant this time so they wanted to make sure this pregnancy was progressing nicely. 

So I'd consider it almost a good thing if you don't get yours tested or know what your levels are, that means your doctor isn't concerned :)


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> So annoying just called my hospital to find out what has happened to my scan date and was told that they are still working through August dates and that I should get a date in the next week or so! Have no idea what can be taking so long to send peoples appointments out in a timely way but looks like I have to wait some more for my date. Just wish I knew when it was so I could plan to tell people!

That's crazyness!! Is there any way you can pop into the ER and get one like I did?


----------



## Powell130

libbyam2003 said:


> Ok I'm having a June baby... date changed.. so I am leaving this thread so I don't get anxious when everyone starts having their babies in MAy and mine is still cookin a bit longer! H&H 9 months to you all!

GL With everything hun!! Sad to see you go!! What is your due date now?


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> Bdownmommie thats great news, I have a scan on Sat at 9+1 and wondered whether I would see a baby shape!
> 
> Just looked at the intelligender test, really don't see how it could work but it sounds like fun!

You probably will be able to see a baby shape! My baby measured 9w2d at the most recent US (my avatar) and it definitely looks less alien like and more baby like! You can always go to google and look up ultrasound pictures at 9+1 and see what to expect


----------



## Powell130

BDownmommie said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> In Canada most people are only offered the 20 week scan. Obviously, if you go to the ER or have a high risk pregnancy you will get more. In my old province we got a 12 week scan IF we went for the NT testing. Also, my OBYN in that province had a scanner in his office he used only for your first visit (at about 10 weeks) to date the pregnancy. Because my pregnancy with DS was unofficially high risk I had a lot of scans. I counted 14 in all.
> 
> But in my new province the only standard scan is the 20 week. The rest are for emergency purposes. There is a place to get private scans in the big city but I think they specialize in gender scans. The hospitals here tend not to tell you but it depends on who is giving you the scan (or so I've been told). DH and I agreed that if we can't find out the regular way we will pay to have the private gender scan because we really want to know.
> 
> It does seem though that they start using a doppler to check for hb at about 12 weeks. In my old province they wouldn't even try until about 14 to 16 weeks.
> 
> If having a normal pregnancy means having to wait until 20 weeks to see the baby then I will take it.
> 
> What province are you in? Im Canadian too, and i have already had 4 scans at 9 weeks.
> 
> So, I have been afk for a few days (Canadian Thanksgiving) and had a few days to relax. I went in for US #4 yesterday, and finally there is definate 'baby' shape happening here.... i guess we can say 'hello' to the kidsClick to expand...

Look at your sweet little babies!! Were you able to see heartbeats?

When is Canadian Thanksgiving? I've been reading about Thanksgiving lately and I had no idea ya'll was different than ours!! :dohh:


----------



## Powell130

Has anyone heard from cgav? I just noticed that we haven't heard from her since before her scan. I hope everything went well for her and that she hasn't been on here because she's been so excited :/


----------



## BDownmommie

Canadian Thanksgiving is normally the first weekend in Oct. 

And yes, able to see and hear (clearly) the heartbeats - 174 and 184. It brought tears to my eyes when I heard them - the other two times, I could hear just muffled sounds - this time, there was no mistake. Doc also gave me full measurements on a certificate type form - kinda cute really.
I have a little collection started now of weekly progressions...10 pics in total.


----------



## libbyam2003

Powell130 said:


> cgav- Good luck at your scan today! Can't wait to see pictures :)
> 
> ariesandalex- I told them that my dog jumped on my stomach that AM and I just wanted to make sure everything was okay. They asked about cramps and bleeding, I told them only normal feeling cramps with no bleeding. They weren't concerned about the baby. They did an US tho and sent me home. The hospitals by where I live pretty much always do an US if you're pregnant and come into the ER.
> 
> prolifer- i wonder why your doc even asked you that? seems like a weird thing to ask!
> 
> starry night- good luck on your results today!! keep us updated :)
> 
> libbyam- just curious but how do you know that your doc wouldn't change your due date unless there's a week difference or more..if today is your first appointment?
> 
> that being said...the US tech at the hospital told me that the FIRST scan is the most accurate. And the nurse told me to adjust my due date. I think i'll go with what the US tech said because she knows more about what she's talking about (til I can get back in with my OB of course).




Powell130 said:


> libbyam2003 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I'm having a June baby... date changed.. so I am leaving this thread so I don't get anxious when everyone starts having their babies in MAy and mine is still cookin a bit longer! H&H 9 months to you all!
> 
> GL With everything hun!! Sad to see you go!! What is your due date now?Click to expand...

Thanks, June 5. My last pregnancy I was due April 1 and ended up with a March baby... but reading MArch threads made me so anxious and impatient! So going to plan on June 5 or later so I don't get so darned impatient haha.


----------



## Powell130

BDownmommie said:


> Canadian Thanksgiving is normally the first weekend in Oct.
> 
> And yes, able to see and hear (clearly) the heartbeats - 174 and 184. It brought tears to my eyes when I heard them - the other two times, I could hear just muffled sounds - this time, there was no mistake. Doc also gave me full measurements on a certificate type form - kinda cute really.
> I have a little collection started now of weekly progressions...10 pics in total.

Oh okay, our Thanksgiving in the US is in November

I haven't heard my heartbeat yet, but the first time I saw it I couldn't stop crying! I felt kinda silly but it was such a big relief there was one, plus it's so amazing anyways. I can't wait til I hear it. I really think I'm going to order a doppler soon! I just want to wait til I hear it on doppler at my OB, that way I kinda know how to find it and stuff so I wont freak out if I cant. 

That's cool how you got your measurements. I've only been told what baby was measuring, not exact measurements, I suppose I can ask next time lol


----------



## cgav1424

Hi all! Wow, you guys have been a chatty bunch since I last logged on! I love it! I'm logged on my phone right now so it'll catch up properly later, but just wanted to let you all know that baby's doing fine! He/she is measuring two days behind at 8w2d so growth looks good, heartbeat was good (my ob's ultrasound machine is old school so it doesn't measure the heartbeat.. just makes sure it's still there.) and baby still looks a little blobish though DH called him/her a little gummy bear. I have another appointment in 2 weeks and that'll be the full OB work up... pap, manual exam, blood work, and another ultrasound so we'll use the due date from that scan, I think. Anyway, thank you for the good thoughts! And good luck to everyone else who has scans and/or appointments!


----------



## passion4shoes

Congratulations! That's lovely news.

I have booked in with a private scan next week (at nine weeks). I'll take a gummy bear - so long as I can see a wee heart fluttering away.

OH is very excited!! And is being so protective. It's lovely, I haven't had to cook for the last two weeks. I haven't used the, 'I'm pregnant, not useless' phrase, as I am enjoying being pampered!

Being pregnant is amazing! No morning sickness either which is lovely (sorry to all you ladies who are fully suffering)


----------



## Powell130

cgav1424 said:


> Hi all! Wow, you guys have been a chatty bunch since I last logged on! I love it! I'm logged on my phone right now so it'll catch up properly later, but just wanted to let you all know that baby's doing fine! He/she is measuring two days behind at 8w2d so growth looks good, heartbeat was good (my ob's ultrasound machine is old school so it doesn't measure the heartbeat.. just makes sure it's still there.) and baby still looks a little blobish though DH called him/her a little gummy bear. I have another appointment in 2 weeks and that'll be the full OB work up... pap, manual exam, blood work, and another ultrasound so we'll use the due date from that scan, I think. Anyway, thank you for the good thoughts! And good luck to everyone else who has scans and/or appointments!

Yay for good scans!! I had been worried about you hun, glad to hear everything is going well :)


----------



## Powell130

The deleting of annoying status updates on FB continues lol I swear I've deleted AT LEAST 20 people in the last few weeks just because what they post annoys me :haha: hormonal? YES


----------



## Hann12

cgav1424 said:


> Hi all! Wow, you guys have been a chatty bunch since I last logged on! I love it! I'm logged on my phone right now so it'll catch up properly later, but just wanted to let you all know that baby's doing fine! He/she is measuring two days behind at 8w2d so growth looks good, heartbeat was good (my ob's ultrasound machine is old school so it doesn't measure the heartbeat.. just makes sure it's still there.) and baby still looks a little blobish though DH called him/her a little gummy bear. I have another appointment in 2 weeks and that'll be the full OB work up... pap, manual exam, blood work, and another ultrasound so we'll use the due date from that scan, I think. Anyway, thank you for the good thoughts! And good luck to everyone else who has scans and/or appointments!

Yay that's fab news! So happy for you!!


----------



## Hann12

Powell130 said:


> The deleting of annoying status updates on FB continues lol I swear I've deleted AT LEAST 20 people in the last few weeks just because what they post annoys me :haha: hormonal? YES

Lol that's funny! I have less time for some people too so know what you mean!


----------



## Hann12

Nausea has stepped up a gear today, only dry heaved thankfully but feeling rubbish!! Had a killer headache too. Looking forward to the end of tri 1!


----------



## AerisandAlex

BDownmommie Aww I love the u/s!! They're both cute little ones even if they are tiny lol

Powell130 - I know what you mean about facebook, I've had to set up that only a handful of people can see my posts so I can't hear any complaints from people... lol :)

cgav1424 - Mmmmm... gummy bears, I actually walked down the juice isle in my Wal-Mart today and HAD to have some, I bought like 5 different bags of fruit snacks and gummies, the smell was overpowering and I couldn't resist lol :haha:

My appt is at 10:30am tomorrow! Less then 20 hours to go, I can't wait! :)
And we've hit the 9 week mark, woohoo! Green Olive baby! :)


----------



## Powell130

AerisandAlex said:


> BDownmommie Aww I love the u/s!! They're both cute little ones even if they are tiny lol
> 
> Powell130 - I know what you mean about facebook, I've had to set up that only a handful of people can see my posts so I can't hear any complaints from people... lol :)
> 
> cgav1424 - Mmmmm... gummy bears, I actually walked down the juice isle in my Wal-Mart today and HAD to have some, I bought like 5 different bags of fruit snacks and gummies, the smell was overpowering and I couldn't resist lol :haha:
> 
> My appt is at 10:30am tomorrow! Less then 20 hours to go, I can't wait! :)
> And we've hit the 9 week mark, woohoo! Green Olive baby! :)

It's not even about what I post or anyone's response to what I post. It's the annoying sh!t everyone else posts lol

mmm I've been eating sour gummy candy for about 3 days straight lol sour patch kids, sour punch straws, sour mike & ikes....mmmm


----------



## JustFluffy

Good morning ladies!

I had my first scan and OB appointment today, they bumped up my due date by two days to May 5th Cinco De Mayo, hurray! So I am going to change my ticker so I can graduate fruit faster HAHA. Seeing the LO on the ultrasound was SO amazing! He/She was wriggling around so much, we got to see arms and legs, it was so much fun! We have had a girls name picked out but not a boys name and on the way home DH started throwing out all sorts of boys names to pick one (he is convinced it is a boy). It was so funny, I think it is much more real for him after seeing the wiggly little bean. More real for me too. HAPPY DAY! :)


----------



## Powell130

JustFluffy said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I had my first scan and OB appointment today, they bumped up my due date by two days to May 5th Cinco De Mayo, hurray! So I am going to change my ticker so I can graduate fruit faster HAHA. Seeing the LO on the ultrasound was SO amazing! He/She was wriggling around so much, we got to see arms and legs, it was so much fun! We have had a girls name picked out but not a boys name and on the way home DH started throwing out all sorts of boys names to pick one (he is convinced it is a boy). It was so funny, I think it is much more real for him after seeing the wiggly little bean. More real for me too. HAPPY DAY! :)

Lucky you! I haven't gotten to see any movement yet. It was either too early at my last US for movement, or Baby was sleeping. 

We wanna see pictures from your scan!! Are you going to post one?

My hubs is convinced that it's a boy. I want a girl. Even tho I have a feeling it's a boy lol

It definitely helped my hubs to see the little one too, he didn't seem too convinced before then :haha: Definitely helped me too, still does because I don't feel pregnant lol I should be happy and consider myself lucky because I'm not sick all the time or anything but I kinda wanna be for some weird reason


----------



## robinson380

Is anyone else itchy? I have this little rash that came up on two of my fingers as well that is driving me mad! It kind of looks like eczema, which I have never had before. Any ideas? Went to a walk-in clinic and they were clueless--I think the lady must be a brand new NP. I have left a message with my Dr. so hopefully they will get back to me. Does anyone know if you can take benadryl?


----------



## Hann12

Not sure about Benadryl, you can take piraton but most of the anti histamines you can't take unfortunately!


----------



## pinktiara

I got a wicked pregnancy rash with my son which went away after he was born it was all over my back so bad since I was pregnant in the summer it sucked. This time it seems to be on my front ugh pregnancy is fun lol


----------



## JustFluffy

Benadryl is safe, my OB told me to use it to help me sleep! I also have eczema type rash on my hands. I used lots and lots of super lotion to keep them from cracking. Apparently its another fabulous symptom of pregnancy. 

Powell, I am having trouble emailing the scan pic from the phone to my email, I will post it as soon as I get my technical difficulties figured out. :wacko:


----------



## JustFluffy

AH HA! Got it. Not as clear as yours Powell, but still so much fun! :) I wish I could see him/her wiggling in the picture too. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Resampled_2012-10-10_10-56-01_667.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Awww fluffy that is awesome :D! X


----------



## prolifer

Cute scan fluffy ^^

I dreamed I had a boy last night >.< lol I already got two of those! 

Anyways, I wish my OH was happy. He really isn't, he told me he would prefer if I had a miscarriage right now rather than have my baby next year :( How hurtful can men be? Seriously!


----------



## cgav1424

Thanks again for all the warm wishes, ladies!

Hann - sorry you've been feeling sick again. Mine's on and off, but when it's on... I feel horrible. 

Powell - thanks hon!

BDown - super cute babies! Congratulations!

JustFluffy - beautiful scan! We didn't see any movement yesterday, but hope to at our next scan in two weeks. 

robinson - I got this nasty little eczema type rash between my fingers in my last pregnancy. I rubbed some cortisone on it and it seemed to help. 

prolifer - I'm sorry DH is being insensitive... that's the nicest word I can think of at the moment. I'm sure he'll come around. My hubs has admitted to me that he's worried a bit about finances and starting all over (our oldest is 11 and our daughter just turned 6), but he's still excited about the baby. Men are just less emotional than women so they think about all the logistics, finances, etc. of it all and I think it just freaks them out. Ugh... I'm sorry again.


----------



## Powell130

JustFluffy said:


> AH HA! Got it. Not as clear as yours Powell, but still so much fun! :) I wish I could see him/her wiggling in the picture too. :happydance:

Awe look at little baby!!

I'm still amazed how clear mine was!! I can see eyes and everything!


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> Cute scan fluffy ^^
> 
> I dreamed I had a boy last night >.< lol I already got two of those!
> 
> Anyways, I wish my OH was happy. He really isn't, he told me he would prefer if I had a miscarriage right now rather than have my baby next year :( How hurtful can men be? Seriously!

OMG HOW AWFUL?! I am so sorry he said that hun. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jary

Prolifer that's a horrible thing to say to the mother of your unborn child!!!

Hope he comes round but still he shouldn't have said it in the first place! :hugs: hope you're ok xx


----------



## AerisandAlex

Wow prolifer!! You know, DH has said things like that before to me but usually when we're arguing, later on he'll say he's sorry and he didn't mean a word of it, just the heat of the moment, I hope that's all it is for him too and he comes crawling back crying that he's sorry for saying such a thing!

I mean, I'll admit, DH and I had a small arguement about him caring for his aunt ALL the time and never being home (Finally got that to stop and he's been home now :) ) and I said to him something to effect of "If I thought this could of happen I would have gotten an IUD!" but again, was the heat of the moment and probably hormones :wacko: 

I'm sure he does love your new baby and will take everything back! Men can be really mean sometimes but when they apologize, it's always priceless so look forward to that :)


----------



## Sass827

Sorry to hear about the fights with the H's. It sucks to be fighting when we all already have so much on our plates. :hugs:


----------



## JustFluffy

prolifer said:


> Cute scan fluffy ^^
> 
> I dreamed I had a boy last night >.< lol I already got two of those!
> 
> Anyways, I wish my OH was happy. He really isn't, he told me he would prefer if I had a miscarriage right now rather than have my baby next year :( How hurtful can men be? Seriously!

Oh profiler, I am so sorry to hear this! The other ladies are right, sometimes men can be SO insensitive! He better apologize you you or I am going to have to come out there and kick him in the pants!


----------



## Powell130

Eeeek!! Look at this belly ALREADY! lol
 



Attached Files:







9 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## prolifer

Thanks everyone, my OH is just plain nasty when he wants to be. 

Wow, look at that tummy! I'd show you mine but it's all scarred from an operation I had and even my kids scream and run away from it when I pretend to chase them with it hehe


----------



## AerisandAlex

Nice Powell! Sometimes I wish I looked that good again, my first two gave me some pretty permanent stretch marks, not to mention my c-section scar from my son :p lol

But anyway, could you be further along? Wow, I didn't start showing with my first until I was close to 16 weeks! lol


----------



## Blondey2012

Wow Powell great bump! Can't wait to get mine! 7 weeks today yippeee


----------



## Jary

Lovely bump Powell!


----------



## Hann12

Nice bump pic! I'll try and post mine in a bit! 

Sorry for all the insensitive OH's - hopefully they will sort themselves out! 

I had a horrible dream last night that I woke up with period like bleeding. I think it's because I heard yesterday that a girl I know here was 10 weeks and just started bleeding an miscarried. I think the baby must have actually passed earlier than 10 weeks but she didn't know. I guess that's why early scans are so good because you can at least see the progress. I only have 2 days to wait for my next scan thankfully! Wish I had my 12 week one booked in though! Stupid hospital!


----------



## Jary

That's why I'd have liked an earlier scan Hann. I keep worrying that ill get to my 12 week one and they'll say something bad. I know it's awful to think like that but I could do with the reassurance. But I doubt they'll let me have an early one so i guess we'll have to wait that bit longer to see baby!

How's your sickness doing Hann? Any better?


----------



## Hann12

Jary you have good symptoms though do try not to worry - I think this girl had none. It's very sad though. I wish they just have everyone early scans, we have been paying privately for ours but I know not everyone can do that so we are lucky. 
My sickness was awful yesterday, it really varies day to day and hour to hour though. I'm finding that from about 11am onwards it gets worse. After my morning dry heave I find that if I eat breakfast I'm okay then from 7ish until 11, apart from the tiredness. 
How about you? 
I haven't found the heartbeat yet, tried a few times. Not sure what's the best mode for a sonnoline b so I've been experimenting but nada so far! I will feel loads better when I find it! Going to ask the sonographer on sat which side it's at so I can find it on the Doppler. My dd was def on the left and low. Might try again later...


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Pro sorry that your OH is being insensitive, I don't think men realise how hurtful those comments can be :hugs: 

Powell: check our bumpy! Coming along nicely :D! I just feel bloated! My trousers are starting to get tight and I'm struggling to hide it in tops now but only 2 weeks tomorrow till scan then no more hiding :D! 

How is everyone? X


----------



## Hann12

My almost 9 week bump - think it will post sideways!


----------



## Jary

Well at least you can take comfort in the fact that your sickness is a good sign! Easier said than believed at times tho lol.

Mines ok at the mo. I've just finished nights and I had a bit of indigestion but that's it. Night before was awful tho....that was the first time I've been sick tho wasn't really anything there as I couldn't face eating much all day (which is probs why I was sick) and my indigestion would not go away! Had some gaviscon which only made me gag.

Luckily I met a pregnant relative of a patient who gave me one of her ginger sweets called 'gin gins' it did take the edge off the nausea a little but I'm still not a huge fan of ginger lol.

The last two mornings I've been naughty and had a McDonald's breakfast....not healthy but it's the only thing I've fancied. I think my baby might be obese by the time it's born because only fast food sounds good ALL the time xD

So bloated today too! Tummy feels quite hard and I feel like I'm waddling already heh


----------



## Jary

Nice little bump Hann!!! 

Also, my NHS maternity exemption card arrived! Woop! Hopefully won't need it too much tho :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I've been terrible for fast food! But nothing else seems appealing! Its better than nothing right? (It sounds better when I say it like that :haha:) 

I wonder how starry got on x


----------



## shellgirl

Love your bumps ladies! Can't wait for mine. I just have bloat right now, ugh.


----------



## Hann12

I was thinking about starry too - hopefully good news! 

Just had lunch and now I feel sick. Annoying! Anyone else get headaches when they are tired? I literally feel exhausted but then get a splitting headache.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I've had headaches but not as bad as when I was expecting steven so thank god, I feel exausted today tho, had a shit night trying to sleep so took the day off uni but still can't sleep :/! X


----------



## Hann12

I can't sleep either - got builders in and they are banging and drilling. That's probably the cause of the headache in fact!!


----------



## BDownmommie

No headaches, just extreme fatigue - honestly, I think I could sleep for 24 hours straight. 

Wow, I'd be so upset with the OH right now if he said anything even remotely similar - he'd probably be sleeping on the couch for a week.

Love the bumps - my bump showed today too - I tried to get dressed nice bc we have a big meeting today - but the clothes I wanted to wear - nope, wasn't happening today...or for a while. Goodbye sexy cloths, hello baby bump lol


----------



## eggo preggo

Ladies loving the bump images, mine is just as big as yours Powell if not bigger lol. . Can't wait to graduate to 9 weeks! I've started peeking at maternity clothes on asos, since we are going to chilly Canada in November am going to need some super comfy winter snugly clothes.

I've been exhausted to, all I can manage is 6 hours at work then I need a snooze!

Also been boiling fresh ginger in the mornings and been working wonders to keep the nausea at bay. Keep well ladies x


----------



## CLH_X3

I am always hungry!!!! Grr... Anyone else ?


----------



## eggo preggo

CLH_X3 said:


> I am always hungry!!!! Grr... Anyone else ?

Yes hungry that too!
Your baby is soo very cute :)


----------



## pinktiara

I look huge already mind you that seems to be how it goes after baby number 1 I never got rid of my stomach to begin with. Looking at maternity clothes there so friggin expensive I didn't wear them last time but clearly I'm fatter now haha.


----------



## BDownmommie

Awe, that just makes it sound sad pink - your not 'fatter' your just more preggers let's say. I hate the thought of the next few weeks before I officially tell everyone - when they think im just getting fat, and really it's two beautiful babies growing inside. I just hate that thought so much...of well, DH and I know.

It's so cute, the last few nights the DH has taken to talking to my stomach before bed, and actually kissing my belly (twice) goodnight. So cute. The strange part is - is that it makes me laugh, not only bc its cute, but just so ticklish now when i wasn't before...so strange.

And YES - almost always hungry....lol - feedings for three (two plus me) wowsers, feel like im hungry and eating all the time.


----------



## Powell130

AerisandAlex said:


> Nice Powell! Sometimes I wish I looked that good again, my first two gave me some pretty permanent stretch marks, not to mention my c-section scar from my son :p lol
> 
> But anyway, could you be further along? Wow, I didn't start showing with my first until I was close to 16 weeks! lol

Thanx! Oh I have stretch marks, they're just on my butt and legs so you can't see them here thanx to the pants :haha:

No, I've had 3 US so far and they're all in line with my tickers. This pic was closer to 10 weeks than 9 as I took it yesterday. But I was also VERY SLIM when I got pregnant. Like I had a 6 pack. I have always been skinny so I figured I'd start to show pretty early, just never expected THIS early lol but I have a feeling it's going to keep going up and down for a few weeks while my uterus is still on it's way up. I've been able to feel it coming out of my pelvic bone for about 2 weeks. It's a mixture of baby and bloat. Baby at the bottom and the rest on top lol 

My hubs aunt was 1 lb heavier than me when she got pregnant with her first and started showing around 10-11 weeks


----------



## Sass827

Ive been non-stop hungry since day 1. I'm huge. Powell and Hann - your little bumps are so cute! I'm looking 4 months along, and yes, it's my first. :( 
My mom thinks I'll stop eating so much when I hit the second tri and it will help me balance things back out. I think I've already gained 8 pounds. I feel like a super fatty. Maybe when I get my first scan in 10 days it will show a few babies in there and make me feel better about this. 
I too have a house full of handy men, Hann. They are a super headache! They've been here since Sept 5, making my life a nightmare. Hopefully they will finish tomorrow. What are you having done to your house?


----------



## Hann12

Sass827 said:


> Ive been non-stop hungry since day 1. I'm huge. Powell and Hann - your little bumps are so cute! I'm looking 4 months along, and yes, it's my first. :(
> My mom thinks I'll stop eating so much when I hit the second tri and it will help me balance things back out. I think I've already gained 8 pounds. I feel like a super fatty. Maybe when I get my first scan in 10 days it will show a few babies in there and make me feel better about this.
> I too have a house full of handy men, Hann. They are a super headache! They've been here since Sept 5, making my life a nightmare. Hopefully they will finish tomorrow. What are you having done to your house?

Sass you have my sympathies - it's a nightmare isn't it? Mine have fitted a new front door and locks and are building a fitted wardrobe. Everything just takes much longer than they predict! Plus the mess they create us awful! They clean the room they work in but ignore the mud etc on the stairs that they trampled in! Very annoying! I am looking forward to it being done so I can clean properly! 

Also I wouldn't worry too much about the weight gain, it will balance itself out. 
I know my bump only looks little on the side but its worse face on maybe. It's going to pop I just know it! I reckon in the next couple of weeks it will happen. 
It's nice to have the bump though as you feel more pregnant!


----------



## Jary

I've had an increase in headaches and they can be a real pain to shift. Even started getting a migraine the other day but the aura faded on its own which was weird as that never happens unless I take paracetamol.


----------



## AerisandAlex

Sass827, I know what you mean, I'm hungry all the time too, now I'm not quite sure why but I found that if I skipped a meal it felt like I hadn't eaten all day!

Well... We just got back from the doctors and I have nothing but bad news it seems...:cry:

Worse thing is, I feel like I should have been better prepared for this, I told my family I was scared of this, that I felt it was going to happen again. I wanted to stay positive and I even picked out names and now I feel utterly destroyed. I even feel guilty that I feel like this because it's not like this would have been my only child, I already have 2, I thought that would give me some kind of comfort but it doesn't.

We had the ultrasound done but as soon as she went to look, there was nothing there, just the gestational sac, she thinks she saw a baby on the side of it but there was no heartbeat. I was hoping maybe if she turned the ultrasound around again something would pop up and then she'd be like "Oh there it is!" but just the sound of her voice talking about it drove me to burst into tears. I know she says it's not our fault, there's nothing we could have done to prevent it but even DH says he feels like he failed me and I feel like I failed too.

My doctor is trying to be hopeful, even though the sac looks to size she said she wanted to look at my blood work again over a 48 hour period, maybe my dates were way off... I had blood work done this morning, I have to go back in on Saturday to have them drawn again to see if my HCG levels are doubling or not but she feels as if we lost this one...

I'm not really sure what's next, I've had a blighted ovum before but my doc then was different and he didn't even check the blood levels, he just rushed to get me a D&E and that was that. I'm glad she's checking further, I feel much better about that at least. If we have to go through another D&E/D&C then I will... I just don't get it, I still feel sick, hungry and tired, I smell everything, I still feel pregnant, I'm not bleeding and I'm not having any cramps, it's just such a shock.

I'm trying to understand what we're doing wrong, even though this was an accidental pregnancy, I started to want this baby more then anything, we even picked out names. DH and I just sat in the car and cried when we left.:cry: We called MIL and let her know, but DH also told her not to be happy about this because the person she is, she would be so snide about it. He even warned her about calling his ex-wife that she's so buddy buddy with and bragging about it because she's the type of person who would do such a thing... :growlmad: I spoke with my parents already... they were in the room the first time I found out I'd lost the baby in 06 before my daughter and it was deemed a blighted ovum so they both already know how I'm feeling and DH told them to not get so down because if we do end up losing this pregnancy, we're going to actually try this time and we will have a third child no matter what it takes... My father will take care of talking to my grandmother... she was upset that I was pregnant in the first place so I can just imagine what she'll say if she finds out I might have lost it and I really don't want to hear it right now.

I'm going to try and take my mind off things for now and do some chores around the house. DH and I stopped at the store and bought 'comfort' food, DS was pretty happy to see cookies in the cart for once :) and then probably just going to lay down with DS until DD comes home from school.

I've got to call my OB on Monday to see what the results are, I feel like I already know so I'm preparing for the worst but I'll keep you guys updated too on what happens. Part of me is hopeful my dates were just completely off but I'm sure as Monday comes closer, the reality of the situation will sink in.


----------



## shellgirl

AerisandAlex said:


> Sass827, I know what you mean, I'm hungry all the time too, now I'm not quite sure why but I found that if I skipped a meal it felt like I hadn't eaten all day!
> 
> Well... We just got back from the doctors and I have nothing but bad news it seems...:cry:
> 
> Worse thing is, I feel like I should have been better prepared for this, I told my family I was scared of this, that I felt it was going to happen again. I wanted to stay positive and I even picked out names and now I feel utterly destroyed. I even feel guilty that I feel like this because it's not like this would have been my only child, I already have 2, I thought that would give me some kind of comfort but it doesn't.
> 
> We had the ultrasound done but as soon as she went to look, there was nothing there, just the gestational sac, she thinks she saw a baby on the side of it but there was no heartbeat. I was hoping maybe if she turned the ultrasound around again something would pop up and then she'd be like "Oh there it is!" but just the sound of her voice talking about it drove me to burst into tears. I know she says it's not our fault, there's nothing we could have done to prevent it but even DH says he feels like he failed me and I feel like I failed too.
> 
> My doctor is trying to be hopeful, even though the sac looks to size she said she wanted to look at my blood work again over a 48 hour period, maybe my dates were way off... I had blood work done this morning, I have to go back in on Saturday to have them drawn again to see if my HCG levels are doubling or not but she feels as if we lost this one...
> 
> I'm not really sure what's next, I've had a blighted ovum before but my doc then was different and he didn't even check the blood levels, he just rushed to get me a D&E and that was that. I'm glad she's checking further, I feel much better about that at least. If we have to go through another D&E/D&C then I will... I just don't get it, I still feel sick, hungry and tired, I smell everything, I still feel pregnant, I'm not bleeding and I'm not having any cramps, it's just such a shock.
> 
> I'm trying to understand what we're doing wrong, even though this was an accidental pregnancy, I started to want this baby more then anything, we even picked out names. DH and I just sat in the car and cried when we left.:cry: We called MIL and let her know, but DH also told her not to be happy about this because the person she is, she would be so snide about it. He even warned her about calling his ex-wife that she's so buddy buddy with and bragging about it because she's the type of person who would do such a thing... :growlmad: I spoke with my parents already... they were in the room the first time I found out I'd lost the baby in 06 before my daughter and it was deemed a blighted ovum so they both already know how I'm feeling and DH told them to not get so down because if we do end up losing this pregnancy, we're going to actually try this time and we will have a third child no matter what it takes... My father will take care of talking to my grandmother... she was upset that I was pregnant in the first place so I can just imagine what she'll say if she finds out I might have lost it and I really don't want to hear it right now.
> 
> I'm going to try and take my mind off things for now and do some chores around the house. DH and I stopped at the store and bought 'comfort' food, DS was pretty happy to see cookies in the cart for once :) and then probably just going to lay down with DS until DD comes home from school.
> 
> I've got to call my OB on Monday to see what the results are, I feel like I already know so I'm preparing for the worst but I'll keep you guys updated too on what happens. Part of me is hopeful my dates were just completely off but I'm sure as Monday comes closer, the reality of the situation will sink in.

I'm so sorry to here this. I know it's the absolute worst. I really hope your MIL is sensitive and listens to your DH as this is not a time to be smug. Prayers for you honey and I hope that your dates are way off and the worst isn't happening. :hugs:


----------



## robinson380

aerisandalex: big hugs to you!!!


----------



## Jary

Aerisandalex I am so so sorry :hugs: can't imagine what you are going through. Thoughts are with you, stay strong! Xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

aerisandalex sorry to hear that! I hope your dates are just off and bean is fine, take it easy over the weekend hun, big hugs to you xx


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> I've had an increase in headaches and they can be a real pain to shift. Even started getting a migraine the other day but the aura faded on its own which was weird as that never happens unless I take paracetamol.

I also started to get a migraine with the aura and they normally don't fade unless i take a pain killer. This one faded on it's own!


----------



## Powell130

i'm SO SORRY to hear that ariesandalex!! I really hope your dates are off and baby is going to be just fine. but also hope that if that is not the case (god forbid) that you are okay! :hugs: :hugs: will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## pinktiara

I found with my son I also had alot of headaches in the first trimester but they seemed to ease off after. I have always had really bad headaches but they seem to get better when i'm pregnant guess all the blood flow I have no clue.


----------



## nearlythere38

thinking of you AerisandAlex, try not to think the worst just yet, its strange that you are still having symptoms and have had no bleeding :hugs:

Afm, my nausea is getting worse by the day, with vomiting thrown in now and again. I am eating like crazy because an empty stomach makes it worse, but eating doesnt majorly help iykwim??

At work tonight there was a left over buffet which i have been munching away on, i found some gorgeous new potatoes that had been baked with the skins on and they seemed to help with the nausea so I may make some at home. also sucking on sweets seems to help too. 

also, sorry for the tmi, but every single morning without fail, i am having a bit of diarrhea. I have IBS anyway, but in both previous pregnancies my IBS improved during pregnancy, this time its worsening. :growlmad:


----------



## Hann12

Aerisandalex I am so sorry to see your post. I really hope your dates are just off or that they made a mistake. I'll be thinking of you and holding out hope that you end up with good news after the weekend :hugs:


----------



## sunnysun

Aerisandalex sorry to read the news, praying for good news for you.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sass827

Oh I hope your dates are off too! thinking of you!


----------



## prolifer

Sending good thoughts to you, AerisandAlex. I can't even begin to imagine how scared you are right now.

I have been trying not to worry about mine, I have been lucky so far and have never lost a single baby for any reason at all. I've come close to losing two at birth, but they are both with me and safe and sound.

My nausea is really awful, I dry heave or throw up bile each morning and then I walk around at home and do a random "ack!" as I heave without warning and make everyone jump (my little ones laugh and copy me) 

I told my 5 year old that by the time baby is ready to come out I will be really huge and fat and she said she's going to laugh at me! 

Can't wait for my belly button to turn from innie to outie :/ NOT lol


----------



## pinktiara

My son whos 3 kept telling me to go inside because the baby would get cold hahah kids are too funny


----------



## Powell130

pinktiara said:


> My son whos 3 kept telling me to go inside because the baby would get cold hahah kids are too funny

That's so cute!


----------



## pinktiara

When I was in the shower he asked if the baby was taking a shower lol He is very aware as to what is going on which makes me happy yet nervous at the same time in case something goes wrong


----------



## mathgenius33

I'm in week 10 right now, 9 weeks and 5 days to be exact. Around week 7 or 8 my nausea was really bad. It was a struggle to get through work and I actually stopped functioning eventually. I had to take time off work. 

I was prescribed zofran and it really saved me. I took it during weeks 9 and 10 just to survive the day and be able to eat again. Since then I haven't lost any weight, which was happening before when I was vomiting every day. Curious if anyone else has tried zofran.

In fact, my doctor told me that by week 10 the nausea would be reduced and completely gone by week 12 or 13, well at least most likely. I'm proud to say that I am no longer taking zofran and seem to be functioning much better now. Also, zofran caused constipation, which isn't happening anymore.

At least for now. Hopefully the nausea doesn't come back.


----------



## prolifer

I try to deal with my nausea, I already have difficult kids and I will do anything to avoid even paracetamol to reduce the chances of having more difficulties with this next baby :) Just have to suffer through it and hope for the best, so far it's mostly just nausea and dry heaving all day. I did lose a whole kilo though!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Yayy I'm an olive :D!
Happy 9 weeks to my due date twins also :p! Hann, jary and anyone else x


----------



## Hann12

Yay for us being an olive!! Still sounds tiny lol!!

I woke up at 3am to throw up then again first thing, goes to show a better day is followed by sickness! Maybe it was the baby turning olive shaped lol! 

Got my next scan tomorrow yay!


----------



## eggo preggo

Congrats ladies, i turn olive too!
Hann good luck with your scan tomorrow- you must be excited :)
Was this the first time you were sick?


----------



## prolifer

hehe I gots a prune now ^^


----------



## prolifer

If you view my public profile, you can see my little boy Heath ^^


----------



## BDownmommie

AerisandAlex - please keep us updated on what's going on...we are here to help and will be keeping you in our thoughts. I really hope that it's a series of wrong dates that is making this happen...all the best.


----------



## Hann12

eggo preggo said:


> Congrats ladies, i turn olive too!
> Hann good luck with your scan tomorrow- you must be excited :)
> Was this the first time you were sick?

No unfortunately not, been sick a few times, but mostly I just dry heave. Not pretty!!


----------



## Starry Night

Stevensmummyx said:


> I've been terrible for fast food! But nothing else seems appealing! Its better than nothing right? (It sounds better when I say it like that :haha:)
> 
> I wonder how starry got on x

You won't believe it but I called my doctor's office and they have the results but they won't tell me over the phone and they won't take me in for another TWO FLIPPIN' WEEKS!!!! Um, Hello???? This was an EMERGENCY ultrasound. Determining if my pregnancy is viable or not!!! I'm on absolute pins and needles. Gah!!!

However, I am choosing to see this positively. With my first scan when they couldn't find the baby the hospital called me the same day. So, DH and I are thinking that "no news is good news".

But seriously. 

I'm on vacation (having a great time though DS was an absolute monster on the plane and kicked my stomach the whole time...but no m/s!) so won't be on a whole lot.


----------



## shellgirl

Starry Night said:


> Stevensmummyx said:
> 
> 
> I've been terrible for fast food! But nothing else seems appealing! Its better than nothing right? (It sounds better when I say it like that :haha:)
> 
> I wonder how starry got on x
> 
> You won't believe it but I called my doctor's office and they have the results but they won't tell me over the phone and they won't take me in for another TWO FLIPPIN' WEEKS!!!! Um, Hello???? This was an EMERGENCY ultrasound. Determining if my pregnancy is viable or not!!! I'm on absolute pins and needles. Gah!!!
> 
> However, I am choosing to see this positively. With my first scan when they couldn't find the baby the hospital called me the same day. So, DH and I are thinking that "no news is good news".
> 
> But seriously.
> 
> I'm on vacation (having a great time though DS was an absolute monster on the plane and kicked my stomach the whole time...but no m/s!) so won't be on a whole lot.Click to expand...

The agony in waiting! I do think it's good news that they won't see you for another 2 weeks. If there was something wrong, they would tell you right away. I know you won't be able to relax till you know for sure, but I think you and DH are right to look at it as positive :thumbup:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

another 2 bloomin weeks!! and yep as you say no news is good news :) hope you have a great vacation starry! x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

heres my 9 week fatty bloat :D x
 



Attached Files:







9 weeks.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sass827

Have a good holiday! Try to relax and enjoy!


----------



## Hann12

Starry I agree with the others it must be good news! I'm so annoyed that they won't tell you over the phone, that is very cruel! I hope you enjoy the holiday. 
I sympathise about the kicks in the tummy, DD is always doing that to me! 

Stevensmummy - great little bump! Similar to mine which is good as we are due date buds!

Builders just left but instead of finishing they will be back next week - annoying!! Will it ever end?! 
Sickness not as bad again since first thing which is good!


----------



## Jary

Thanks stevensmummy! My pregnancy app says cherry for 9 weeks instead of olive...thought olives were smaller?

I'm back at work again today and been feeling sickly all morning...constantly have the feeling I want to gag. Started feeling pretty weak when I was doing my drug round so had my lunch and feeling a bit better now thankfully! :)

Can't believe it's 9 weeks already! Looking forward to bump time tho! (And end of nausea)


----------



## Powell130

I wish I could sleep better at night! I think I'm going to have to get a pregnancy pillow wayy sooner than I expected! I hope it helps, this not sleeping good is making me more tired during the day, didn't know that was possible lol I'm already yawning all the time!

baby is probably a prune today! but I'm not haha i'm still an olive. i decided to keep my top ticker at my due date the OB told me last, and the bottom ticker at what baby measures. if due date doesn't change, the top ticker will stay the same. if (at my next US) baby is measuring something different, i'll change the bottom ticker only. make sense? lol


----------



## Sass827

Ahh Hann, it will never end. I'm scared my guys won't even show today - they've pulled same twice already. Yesterday they showed up with the flu and only worked 2 hours. I hate these guys. And you're spot on with the dirt on the stairs. I want my house back! 
I haven't had a kitchen sink or dishwasher in 6 weeks. It's like camping in my own house. And I'm hosting a party of 12 tonight, and all of my kitchen items are covered in dust. If they don't get here soon, we'll all be eating pizza!


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> heres my 9 week fatty bloat :D x

looks very similar to mine!


----------



## Hann12

My app says large grape lol!


----------



## cgav1424

Aerisandalex - I'm so sorry you're going through this, hon. I know exactly how you're feeling. You want to hold on to hope, but deep down know what's going to happen. Honestly, I do think it's a positive sign that you have all your symptoms and there's no bleeding. With all my m/c, I lost ALL my symptoms overnight (literally, overnight. I went to bed one morning feeling bloated and nauseous with some boobs after getting up to pee 3x a night to waking up feeling totally normal and didn't get up once during the night). I waited a couple of days to see if my symptoms came back, but they didn't. Oh and I was spotting. I'll be thinking of you! *hugs* 

Starry - 2 weeks! No news must be good news! Have fun on your holiday! 

Hann - good luck on your scan tomorrow! 

Hi to everyone else!

Afm, Since I'm still sticking with the due date from my LMP, I'm an olive today too! I like how they're specific and say "green olive." Oh and this being my lucky #7 pregnancy coupled with being on prednisone... my bump is what I would normally have at around 4 months. I'm not even exaggerating! Hopefully my weight gain slows down when I can start working out again in second tri. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Powell130

"No mom, I didn't take the stuffing out of your pillow. Will you rub my belly?"
 



Attached Files:







dumbass.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Powell130

cgav1424 said:


> Aerisandalex - I'm so sorry you're going through this, hon. I know exactly how you're feeling. You want to hold on to hope, but deep down know what's going to happen. Honestly, I do think it's a positive sign that you have all your symptoms and there's no bleeding. With all my m/c, I lost ALL my symptoms overnight (literally, overnight. I went to bed one morning feeling bloated and nauseous with some boobs after getting up to pee 3x a night to waking up feeling totally normal and didn't get up once during the night). I waited a couple of days to see if my symptoms came back, but they didn't. Oh and I was spotting. I'll be thinking of you! *hugs*
> 
> Starry - 2 weeks! No news must be good news! Have fun on your holiday!
> 
> Hann - good luck on your scan tomorrow!
> 
> Hi to everyone else!
> 
> Afm, Since I'm still sticking with the due date from my LMP, I'm an olive today too! I like how they're specific and say "green olive." Oh and this being my lucky #7 pregnancy coupled with being on prednisone... my bump is what I would normally have at around 4 months. I'm not even exaggerating! Hopefully my weight gain slows down when I can start working out again in second tri. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


Oh wow, going by LMP, I'm 11w2d!!


----------



## eggo preggo

Powell130 said:


> "No mom, I didn't take the stuffing out of your pillow. Will you rub my belly?"

Haha that's too funny. . My dog is driving me bonkers.
This morning he decided to escape after a field full of chickens, omg I was like a mad woman shouting for him to get back. Really hope I did not shock my body too much.


----------



## Powell130

eggo preggo said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> "No mom, I didn't take the stuffing out of your pillow. Will you rub my belly?"
> 
> Haha that's too funny. . My dog is driving me bonkers.
> This morning he decided to escape after a field full of chickens, omg I was like a mad woman shouting for him to get back. Really hope I did not shock my body too much.Click to expand...

lol that's hilarious! I have yelled at our dogs a few times in the last few weeks. I remember one time specifically that I yelled pretty loud a few times which did kinda freak me out later (of course lol worry about everything) but that was before I went to the ER and everything is fine, so I think you're good. I probably yell way more than you do due to having 8 (yes, 8) dogs lol 4 grown and 4 puppies still needing homes after the litter, they're 5 months old


----------



## BDownmommie

Holy crap that's alot of dogs, big or small - wowsers.


----------



## Powell130

BDownmommie said:


> Holy crap that's alot of dogs, big or small - wowsers.

Yes, yes it is lol 2 of the grown ones are rescues. And one is dad to the litter, didn't get him fixed before he had a chance to get him some :dohh:

I wouldn't consider any of them small, the puppies are almost 40 lbs!


----------



## eggo preggo

Powell130 said:


> BDownmommie said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap that's alot of dogs, big or small - wowsers.
> 
> Yes, yes it is lol 2 of the grown ones are rescues. And one is dad to the litter, didn't get him fixed before he had a chance to get him some :dohh:
> 
> I wouldn't consider any of them small, the puppies are almost 40 lbs!Click to expand...

Wow and I guess you have to walk them all every day, no?


----------



## Powell130

eggo preggo said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDownmommie said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap that's alot of dogs, big or small - wowsers.
> 
> Yes, yes it is lol 2 of the grown ones are rescues. And one is dad to the litter, didn't get him fixed before he had a chance to get him some :dohh:
> 
> I wouldn't consider any of them small, the puppies are almost 40 lbs!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow and I guess you have to walk them all every day, no?Click to expand...

Definitely not haha they have their own room that has a doggy door that leads out to our fenced in yard so they definitely get their running in. We take them to the creek on Sundays, 4 at a time lol


----------



## prolifer

Hey all, catching up :)


----------



## AerisandAlex

Thanks everyone, :) I've definitely been holding on to there being some hope. I wanted to call my doc to get my HCG levels from yesterday's blood test so I'd know what my starting point was but I remembered after I started to dial them that they were closed on Fridays :p

I'll be going to get my blood drawn in the morning for the second time so they can compare them to see if they doubled...

On the other side I'm trying to think of what I should do if it comes back bad... I really don't like the idea of a D&E/D&C with feeling like this so I may let it come naturally depending on everything... if worse comes to worse and I don't m/c on my own after a few weeks, I'll probably pitch a fit with my doc for another ultrasound so I don't feel like I'm doing the wrong thing. :(

In any case, I'm glad I'm not the only one with a puppy! lol We've barely had her 6 months and she's not even a year old yet, she was DH's birthday present as he's been begging me for a lab puppy for years. She chews and chews and tears things apart and then yea, gives you those big eyes like all doggies do that says "Pet me!" lol

I bought my daughter this HUGE 4 story doll house for barbies for christmas last year, I mean the thing is bigger then her and it came with all the furniture pieces.. well the puppy has gotten most of the bottom floor pieces, such as the wooden table and chairs and have chewed off chunks of the legs of the furniture -_- I went out and got her all sorts of chew toys and ropes and stuffed animals toys but she did the same to them as your doggie did to your pillow, Powell! lol


----------



## prolifer

Best of luck to you, I really am hoping for you!

Found my food aversion, if someone even mentions it or if I even think about it - I have to heave. Even writing it makes me feel so queasy! Mashed potatoes! I love them so much and yet now I am like, YUCK! Take it AWAY!! *sigh*


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Mine is barbequed chicken :(! Actually looooved the ready to eat packets out of tesco and could sit and eat the full packet, bought some the other week and was ill and the thought of them is turning my stomach :(! Xx


----------



## Hann12

I had my scan this morning! Baby Was wriggling loads, could see little arms and legs moving and the head bobbing! Measuring 3 days ahead at 9+4 hence could see a fair bit! Annoyingly she wouldn't tell me what the heart rate was or let me hear it, just sAid it was in the normal range. I also quizzed her about where the placenta was to see of the Ramzi method is right and she wouldn't even tell me that! 
But important thing is that everything is good! Will post a photo in a bit, think its a boy though!


----------



## prolifer

How exciting!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

glad to hear it all went well hann! xx


----------



## Hann12

Here my gorgeous baby is at 9+1 or 9+4!


----------



## Powell130

I'm so jealous every time I hear someone sees movement because I didn't see any at my last US. 

So happy for you hann! It's an amazing sight to see your little one. I have seen the heart beat but yet to hear it. I suppose I'll hear it with a doppler when I go next month. 

My birthday is tomorrow :) the big 24 lol


----------



## shellgirl

Powell130 said:
 

> I'm so jealous every time I hear someone sees movement because I didn't see any at my last US.
> 
> So happy for you hann! It's an amazing sight to see your little one. I have seen the heart beat but yet to hear it. I suppose I'll hear it with a doppler when I go next month.
> 
> My birthday is tomorrow :) the big 24 lol

Happy early Birthday Powell!


----------



## Hann12

Happy Birthday Powell!

I wouldn't worry about movement, to be fair the sonographer seemed surprised how much it was moving. I think it must have been enjoying the bacon sandwich I had just had!! Next time before your scan have some chocolate or a fizzy drink - works every time!


----------



## eggo preggo

Wow Hann that is truly amazing :) so happy for you.
Is that true about having a fizzy drink or chocolate? To create movement, that's so funny. .


----------



## eggo preggo

Happy happy birthday Powell, 24 so young! I'm 33. . Ahhhh
A little old for a first time mummy, although I still do feel 21. . Haha.

Have a great day x


----------



## Hann12

eggo preggo said:


> Wow Hann that is truly amazing :) so happy for you.
> Is that true about having a fizzy drink or chocolate? To create movement, that's so funny. .

It is true - if the baby is in a funny position when they do the scans and they can't get all the measurements they tell you to have chocolate and have a walk or shake a bit, quite funny!


----------



## Jary

Ooh lovely scan pic Hann! So exciting! 

And happy early birthday Powell! Hope you get lots of nice things!


----------



## Powell130

Thank you ladies for the early birthday wishes :)

ugh, had a big puke earlier. ate 2 hot dogs earlier (well cooked) at my husbands work because they had a sale today and I go up there and cook on the grill. We went by his parents house on the way home to see his dad, he had to get 2 stents put in the other day because apparently not all of the triple by pass he had 5 years ago held apparently. Anyways we were sitting there talking to his dad and I had to leave the room, to puke haha ugh it was so gross! tasted just like the hot dogs I ate earlier. ugh thinking about it makes me wanna puke again 

I will definitely try some chocolate or a fizzy drink before my next ultra sound :)


----------



## prolifer

Happy birthday ^^

I am fighting the puke daily now :/


----------



## Stevensmummyx

HAPPY BIRTHDAY POWELL!!! Hope you have a great day and your husband spoils you :) xx


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY POWELL!!! Hope you have a great day and your husband spoils you :) xx

I hope so too! He's been PMSing lately so I hope he's at least nice :haha:


----------



## Sass827

Happy birthday Powell!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Happy Birthday Powell!! :) :dance:


----------



## nearlythere38

Happy birthday x


----------



## Hann12

Happy birthday Powell!


----------



## Powell130

Woke up this AM and hubs got me a dozen orange/yellow roses..VERY PRETTY :) and a really sweet card <3 him!


----------



## Jary

Aww that's sweet Powell! I love it when my OH gets me flowers :)

We were on our way home earlier and he asked if I'd like to stop by babies r us. Umm yeah of course!! So we had a little sneak peak at cots and prams etc. so exciting! Didn't by anything tho! I was good lol.

Also, I was really disappointed at the lack of maternity clothes in Poole. I guess the chain stores were smaller but the only shop I found anything in was peacocks and even their stuff was a bit naff....I'm thinking that cause my tummy is feeling rather swollen and uncomfortable with tight clothes I may need to get some maternity jeans soon. But being short the jeans in peacocks were too long.

I know normally Dorothy Perkins has nice mat stuff, but do any of the uk ladies suggest anywhere else???


----------



## Hann12

Sounds like a lovely birthday Powell! I love getting flowers too. 

Jary, I wore my mat jeans today too! My normal ones are starting to pinch a bit! From last year being preg with my DD I had jeans from mama and papas and gap. My gap ones are really comfy but have gone very baggy but good for wearing round the house. The mamas and papas ones are okay. I'm going to try new look ones as they get great reviews and only £15.99 which is cheap compared to the next ones and top shop ones. Should be going to get some in next couple of days so will let you know! I did order a size 10 online but they were too big - so remember they come up large!


----------



## eggo preggo

I heard Tesco's are doing good maternity stuff, but have not seen them myself.
I like asos, cheap, cheerful and quite trendy :)


----------



## Jary

I looked in new look and it was a big shop but didn't see a maternity section. Will have to have another look!


----------



## shellgirl

Jary said:


> I looked in new look and it was a big shop but didn't see a maternity section. Will have to have another look!

I know they have the maternity section online, take a peek there :)


----------



## JustFluffy

Happy Birthday Powell!!!


----------



## Hann12

I looked online at new look, the range is quite good, but I am going to try and get to a shop because I got the wrong size last time and can't be bothered with the sending back etc.


----------



## Powell130

Score! My dad got me a down mattress pad since I haven't been sleeping well
we're about to go make the bed and try test it out lol nap time


----------



## bump_mad

any of you may mummys like to join fb msg me :D 

congrats to you all


----------



## AerisandAlex

Powell130 said:


> Woke up this AM and hubs got me a dozen orange/yellow roses..VERY PRETTY :) and a really sweet card <3 him!

Awww that sounds like a great morning Powell!! :D


As for buying things... I learned my lesson lol, everything I bought for DD was too small as she grew big fast!! DS however, I bought everything too big! Even the preemie clothes were too loose for him! lol


----------



## nhpgator

Happy BIrthday Powell - hope it was the best yet!


----------



## Jary

Bought some maternity jeans today! Under bump ones but I think when bump gets bigger ill get some over bump ones. Also got a mat top and ill put that away until I grow into it :)

I have been enjoying wearing my new jumper too as it makes it look like I have a nice round bump already! Very tired now after my day out...also spent £113 on two new tyres for my car as they were a little bit illegal :/

How is everyone today?


----------



## AerisandAlex

Yay! I have 'kinda' good news! lol 

I called my doctor today as soon as she opened to find out what the blood results are... well, she said they're 'inconclusive' which was a good sign :)

Apparently, my HCG levels barely changed at all within the 48 hour period (they went down but VERY slightly), which makes perfect sense considering how far I am. They're way up to 43,000 and staying there so I have so much hope right now that everything's okay now!

I have to go do some more blood work Wednesday morning and then I have a second ultrasound scheduled later in the afternoon, I can't wait! I hope this time our little bean decides to show itself :) My mother was giving me some hope too saying she just talked to a friend of her's and her daughter went through the exact same thing. They told her she had a blighted ovum and she came back in two weeks later and boom! A little bean with a heartbeat!

I'm just so happy right now, I know I shouldn't get my hopes up completely but I can't help but be happy right now :) :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## JustFluffy

That's great news! I hope that there is a little bean in there for you, I am anxious to hear your results!


----------



## BDownmommie

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Such great news - so encouraging.

I had a friend who went through almost the same thing. She had bloods drawn and the doc was not 'hopefull' but then sent her for US. Friend went in all nervous, on the verge of tears, tech asked what was wrong - found that levels hadn't changed, etc. Tech turned the monitor - and boom - baby was there, with super healthy heartbeat.

I hope the same for you


----------



## Powell130

FX'd for you hun!!


----------



## eggo preggo

Hey great news, fx crossed for you x


----------



## Powell130

Hubs noticed earlier that my linea nigra is starting to show! Anyone else?


----------



## cgav1424

Yay aerisandalex! Fingers crossed and thinking of you!


----------



## Sass827

So good for you AnA. I'll be keeping fx for you!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Fx'd for you AnA! 
Nope powell no linea nigra here :p!! Xx


----------



## prolifer

Dunno what that is, so not sure if it's showing ^^

I love hearing good news, I hope it gets even better!!

I am sick sick sick. I got fever and chills and sweats and headaches, my throat is sore and swollen :( I cannot stop coughing! ugh As if nausea 24/7 wasn't bad enough - now I can't sleep because my nose is all stuffy 

Hope everyone elese is doing better!


----------



## pinktiara

No line here I didnt get a very dark one with my son either so hopefully wont this time lol


----------



## Sass827

Sounds like a bad cold. That sucks! Keep up on the fluids and warm showers. feel better soon!


----------



## Starry Night

Hi ladies.

This is bit of a selfish post but I had another scare and went to the ER on Sunday. My betas came back at 73 000 which seemed great for my dates and my cervix was closed and the bleeding stopped so I felt somewhat happy going into my scan today.

Well....the technician here was kind and showed me what she was doing as she was doing it. well, she let me watch. But she later did point out the baby to me. The baby IS there and it DOES have a heart beat. But....the dreaded BUT....it is measuring way, way behind. The baby was measuring only 6+4 weeks and its heart beat was only 99. :nope: I got my bfp on September 19 and had two early scans. I should be at least 8 weeks as of tomorrow. That is just way too off.

So I now feel like I know where this is all headed. However, since my baby is technically still alive it does feel wrong to completely give up on it. It's so tough to balance realism with hope.

Also, the scan results showed that I have a fairly large cyst on my left ovary and a possible sighting of a very small SCH but the doctor on call didn't say anything about those.


----------



## Starry Night

One thing I will say about the heart beat is this: the technician was having a hard time getting a proper measurement and made me hold my breath. But the first time she asked I wasn't given any warning so I was actually still kind of breathing. The first measurement was only 89 but when she tried again it was 110. So I guess the 99 was the average. I'm hoping my jiggling tummy interfered with the first measurement. I'd feel better about the 110 bpm.


----------



## Jary

FX'd for you starry! Are you going back for another scan soon?

AnA really hope your betas stay high and baby is ok just hiding!


----------



## Hann12

Starry :hugs: well 110 sounds much better than 89, it doesn't sound like the sonographer was very experienced if they can't actually get the heartbeat right. I have heard from other girls that 110 can be normal for around the 6 week mark so if you are at that stage then it could be fine. You say you have a cyst, I have heard that they can give false bfp, maybe you got your positive from the cyst and then coincidentally fell pregnant? Is that possible? I have no idea just a theory to throw in! I hope it ends up with good news, the hcg is a great number though! 

Afm - was up all night with DD, she wouldn't sleep, just screaming. It was awful. I feel terrible today. Both tired and sick. Sorry for the moan!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Starry: :hugs: I'm glad to hear that you got to see baby and heartbeat I have no idea about measuring behind but I shall continue to keep my fingers crossed and remain positive for you xx


----------



## Hann12

Just found baby's heart beat on the Doppler, so exciting!


----------



## BDownmommie

Starry - I don't think that that's a selfish post at all. We are all here to share our experiences, the good, the 'not-so-good' and the funny. I am happy you are letting us know what is going on, especially since there is a heartbeat. As for the dating/size, maybe you did get a false BFP originally and that threw your dates off. Regardless, you have a nice heartbeat and baby inside you - and that's what matters....so happy for you.

Hann - so cool. Heartbeat on the doppler - yay. What a wonderful sound, every time I hear it, it brings tears to my eyes.

I had another scan yesterday and saw the twins....DH came with me and he swears he saw them moving. The doc took a second look and yep, baby b was definately moving around. (Not that i could see it, but I will take their words for it lol). All is still well (knock on wood) with the twins - and finally got my OB scheduled and ready (my gp was concerned bc she needs to ensure that there is a neonatal clinic close by to where i deliver as i am high risk - but fortunately, there is, about 25 minutes from my house....yay = i think....)


----------



## eggo preggo

Hann12 said:


> Just found baby's heart beat on the Doppler, so exciting!

Hann you got me all excited, went straight to ebay and bought Sonolineb 3mhz for 38Euro! yay, cant wait.

Starry thats such good news that you heard the heartbeat :) what is the next step now? do you have a follow up app?


----------



## Sass827

Fx for you star.


----------



## Powell130

FX'd for you Starry!!

Hann, I may just go ahead and order a doppler now! haha


----------



## Starry Night

I have my appointment with my doctor on the 24th. That was the earliest I could see him for the results of my emergency scan back on the 4th. 

I'll be a better participant in this thread once I'm home from vacation. I fly back tonight. The hardest part right now is that DH isn't with me.


----------



## Starry Night

Hann12 said:


> Starry :hugs: well 110 sounds much better than 89, it doesn't sound like the sonographer was very experienced if they can't actually get the heartbeat right. I have heard from other girls that 110 can be normal for around the 6 week mark so if you are at that stage then it could be fine. You say you have a cyst, I have heard that they can give false bfp, maybe you got your positive from the cyst and then coincidentally fell pregnant? Is that possible? I have no idea just a theory to throw in! I hope it ends up with good news, the hcg is a great number though!
> 
> Afm - was up all night with DD, she wouldn't sleep, just screaming. It was awful. I feel terrible today. Both tired and sick. Sorry for the moan!


I never heard that about the cyst. DH and I stopped dtd once I got my bfp but maybe the cyst gave me an extra-early bfp. I would have only been 3+2 on the 19th if my current dates are correct.


----------



## Sass827

A week from tomorrow? Good stuff star. I know it will make it a tough week, but at least you can get home to your family and the date is in sight ad within reach. :hugs:


----------



## JustFluffy

Starry, that is good news about the heartbeat! I definitely wouldn't give up when there is still a heartbeat either! I am keeping my FX'd for you dear, I can't wait to hear news from your next appointment.


----------



## AerisandAlex

Fingers crossed for you Starry :) I'm glad they were able to find 110bpm! That's really good actually, my daughter was around 113bpm if I remember correctly so that sounds great :)

That's exciting Hann! :) I think those things are great, they really help ease the mind :)


-Went to the ER this morning after a little more cramping and I swear, everyone's pulling at my heart about this baby!

I went, they didn't do any blood work, just pulled up my other blood work from last week and decided to do an ultrasound. I explained what had happened during my last one and that the blood work shows there's probably a baby there somewhere, it's just difficult to see. They said they would look everywhere for a baby to make sure.

Well, the ultrasound was LONG, I swear the girl was looking everywhere. I knew she couldn't tell me anything but I still was bugging the crap out of her about things. She kept smiliing though so I figured she saw something... and in the middle of the ultrasound she said she needed to leave for a moment to look for a second tech for a second opinion on some of the pictures... she LEFT the room AND LEFT the wand inside too.

I couldn't help myself, I had to look myself and I'll tell you, doing a trans-vaginal ultrasound yourself is NOT easy but I was able to find the sac myself and I saw my little bean!! I was so excited but it was very difficult to look at the screen (because I had to sit up a little) and hold the picture on the baby.

I felt great when she came back in and took the rest of the pictures, she looked really positive, but... she never ran the heart beat doppler, or at least, if she did, she had it muted....

Well afterwards I went back to the room and I was so positive and the doctor came in and he just sighed and I instantly prepared for the worst... He told me he did find the baby but it wasn't developing correctly, probably a chromosome problem... I asked if he could find any heartbeat and he said no... I asked "Could I be earlier?" and he just shook his head and said no... that I was probably going to miscarry very soon. I instantly broke down and he patted me on the back and told me he was so sorry and left the room...

I was able to pull myself together while I waited for the paperwork and the nurse came in and said "Are you okay? I'm so sorry" and I broke down again... I wish she wouldn't have said that :( She gave me the paperwork and they called it a 'Spontaneous Abortion" I hate that term, I can't believe they call miscarriages such a thing...

I begged to see a picture of the ultrasound of the baby but they said that's the one thing they can't see on their computers in the ER, only in radiogoy but they would fax all the scans to my OB... 

So I came home, DH and I cried for little and then we called my doctor....

and low and behold, she's annoyed with what the ER said... as soon as I talked to the secretary she waited for the nurse to be off the phone and then just passed it over. She told me that those techs and ER doctors have nothing to compare their scans to and that she thinks I'm just early. That she's not going to go by their diagnoses and will look at the scans herself and call me back....

So I'm like, all over the place... I came home and was starting to accept I'd lost the baby and now my doc thinks they're wrong and everything's okay until she says so... soo... I don't know... I'm still waiting for her phone call... I'm trying to prepare for the worst this time but there's a tiny bit of hope still...


Update: Nevermind, that little hope is out the window. My doctor called back and said "I'm sorry but it looks like bad news." She said suddenly that there was just a 'sac', there was no fetus and it looked like it stopped developing weeks ago. I'm so confused now... If she would have said "The fetus stopped developing weeks ago" and not that there was no baby, I'd feel better, but they're saying there is no baby, so what did the ER find that my doctor isn't seeing now?

I'll okay and handling this as it is but I just wish my doctor would tell me why the ER thought they saw something and now she's suddenly not seeing anything!

I have my appt tomorrow still and she doesn't even want me to go for bloodwork in the morning, just to come in for the afternoon appt... It just sounds like there's no hope and I'm willing to accept what has happened but I wish my doctor would just say there was a baby at some point :(


----------



## nearlythere38

so sorry AerisandAlex xxx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

So sorry to hear what you have been through AnA, big hugs hun xx


----------



## JustFluffy

I am so sorry for this mess AnA, what a horrible roller coaster you are on. Please let us know how your appointment goes tomorrow, I am still holding onto some hope for you!


----------



## Hann12

AandA I agree with the others it sounds like an awful mess and very confusing what they have told you. I hope that either way you get all the answers you need tomorrow. I hope they can explain it all to you do that you know in your mind what is actually happening. :hugs: and thinking of you


----------



## Sass827

What the hell? This sounds crazy. Let us know what happens tomorrow. Maybe you should come down to Pittsburgh and go to Magee? They're supposed to be the best.


----------



## AerisandAlex

Sass827 said:


> What the hell? This sounds crazy. Let us know what happens tomorrow. Maybe you should come down to Pittsburgh and go to Magee? They're supposed to be the best.

Magee? I've never heard of them honestly and we're not that far from Pittsburgh, about an hour I'd say, is it like an OB or a clinic or something?


----------



## Sass827

It's the number 5 women's hospital in the country.
https://www.upmc.com/locations/Hospitals/Magee/Pages/default.aspx
It's really easy to get in and get an appt and they have all the best technology on site. :hugs:


----------



## Jary

AandA so sorry you are going through this. My first thought is how awful the tech was for leaving the rod inside...the utmost important thing you should do for a patient is respect their dignity. That must have been awful...if I need to leave my patients in the middle of something I make sure they are properly covered and comfy.

It sounds like the communication between the medical staff and you needs to be improved; they seem to have been very vague and giving you all kinds of different answers.

Hope they give you a definitive answer soon so you know where you are and what's happening

:hugs:


----------



## Powell130

I am so sorry to hear this AnA! I hope everything works out for you hun. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## shellgirl

A&A, that is just terrible what all these doctors are putting you through. I really hope they are wrong and I'm also holding onto a little hope for you too. Hugs & prayers sweetheart.


----------



## AerisandAlex

Thanks girls :)

Sass that does look like a great hospital, after speaking with my mother more about it, we may call up there but we thought about doing something else closer to home first...

I've been coming to terms with the loss again and trying to accept it as it is but the fact my doctor is arguing with the ER has been really getting to me... My mother, having her master's in nursing is very uneasy with the results as well... Her's and mine's worse fears is having a D&C performed and the pregnancy be viable... apparently she's heard of it happening all too often around here and I really don't want that to be the case...

So we're calling my insurance company in the morning and looking for a OB around here that's good (my mother has a good list of them :) ) and looking for a second opinion scan probably in about a week... 

In the meantime, so my OB doesn't get upset, we're just going to tell her we don't want the D&C right now, or any medication to help me miscarry, need time to think about it, see if happens on it's own, (since I feel like that's going to be one of the 'talks' tomorrow...) so that way we get enough time in between to have a second opinion....

If the second doctor matches either the ER or my doctor, I would feel so much better about my decision... It just makes me very worried that they're not agreeing that there is a fetus or isn't one... The doctor at the ER sounded so sure, and I specifically asked if he saw a fetus and he said they did find one and my doctor is saying "There's just a sac and it stopped growing" it just seems weird...

For right now I'm going to settle with the bad news so I don't get my hopes up this time but I'll keep you girls updated too on what's going on and will check up on you guys as well :)

It really helps hearing about all your little beans and seeing the u/s pics, I'm so excited for all of you :)


----------



## Sass827

I totally agree with you and your mom. It seems odd and not trust worthy. Get your second opinion for sure. I'm keeping all of my fx for you A. :hugs:


----------



## prolifer

I am hoping for you, such a horrible confusing time for you :(

I am having a scary time myself right now, I have no choice but to take anti-biotics for a bad ear infection (otherwise there'll be a rupture) and it's called Cephalexin.

I don't like what I hear about it, but it's all I've been given by my doctor who says "you're 10 weeks, so it's ok"


----------



## Sass827

That sucks pro. Hope u feel better soon!


----------



## AerisandAlex

I'd be worried too prolifer, I don't even like taking tylenol during the first weeks, maybe they think you're close enough to your second trimester though that it's okay, I hope you get better soon!


----------



## prolifer

Thanks ladies and I hope you get your little miracle AnA xx


----------



## Hann12

prolifer said:


> I am hoping for you, such a horrible confusing time for you :(
> 
> I am having a scary time myself right now, I have no choice but to take anti-biotics for a bad ear infection (otherwise there'll be a rupture) and it's called Cephalexin.
> 
> I don't like what I hear about it, but it's all I've been given by my doctor who says "you're 10 weeks, so it's ok"

I'm almost 100% sure it's safe so try not to worry, they give it for a range of things and its one of the few that are safe. Sometimes it's better to treat the issue than to leave it.


----------



## Hann12

AanaA - that sounds like a good plan, I think you need to find out what is actually there. Also if there is a chromosomnal abnormality then they should be able to run tests to tell you what it was. I have my FX for you :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Jary where did you end up getting your mat jeans from? I got new look ones yesterday but they keep falling down! Already annoying me and they've only been on for an hour!


----------



## prolifer

Well I've taken my last anti-biotic for the day, that's 4 in all and took some paracetamol but I am still in sheer agony right now. I swear, give me contractions anyday over an ear infection, at least you know when the contractions will end - this pain is horrible!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Hopefully they will work very soon - they are normally fast working! Trouble is that the best antibiotics are often the ones you can't take in pregnancy so you have yo make do with not so effective ones. I get UTIs and normally take nitrofuarantoin but can't take them in pregnancy so I have to make do with cephalexin or amoxicillin - not as effective!


----------



## prolifer

Well doc told me I'd feel better in 24 hours but what am I supposed to do in the meantime?? >.< waahh I hate it so bad :/

I could never wish this pain on anyone!

Goodnight all, I will try to sleep but I don't fancy my chances! Oh hey, I am a Lime today ^^


----------



## shellgirl

I think you're totally fine with the antibiotics Profiler. My doctor assured me some of those are safe and he/she wouldn't give them to you if you weren't. I had to take some before I got my BFP and was worried it would mess with implantation, but it turned out I got pregnant, so all in all, good thing I took them.


----------



## prolifer

Well my paracetamol kicked in and I was ready to sleep - and oh wow - now I can't stop coughing and coughing and coughing! urk! Is there no relief?


----------



## Sass827

Make sure to eat some yogurt to offset those antibiotics. Hope you feel better soon! 

Hows everyone doing today?


----------



## eggo preggo

AandA really think you are doing the best possible thing by getting a second opinion. My prayers are with you x

Profile did you manage to sleep? Feeling any better today?

Feeling a little weak today, like I just want to curl up and sleep all day!


----------



## robinson380

Hi ladies. Just checking in as I have been out of town for a few days and did not get on bnb. I had to read 7 pages to catch up everyone has been so busy!

A&A-hugs to you!:hugs:


----------



## BDownmommie

The last few days i have been sooooo tired, it's unreal. I make sure that every night I get a minimum of 8 - 8.5 hours sleep - plus i usually take a nap for about half an hour when i get home from work, still doesn't matter. I have no energy = I barely have the strength to keep my eyes open at work...week 12 can't come soon enough, I really hope this all changes in the really near future.

I already feel like I am sleeping away this pregnancy...gosh my twins must love sleeping...

** Had to fight with my doc to give me a request for bloodwork (it's almost as though she thinks I like getting blood drawn) - she said it was unnesecary!!! I want to know what my iron levels are at bc of how tired I am all the time - I get dizzy spells too - so it really caught me as a requirement to check into. Finally got it today....now, to find a clinic around work - yikes!!

A&A - totally agree with the other posts, second opinion - third opinion - who cares, your body your bean - its your choice. Only when you are comfortable should you move forward. Best wishes...


----------



## Powell130

I got a job yesterday :) I start the 29th. I did not tell them about the pregnancy and don't plan to until the probation period is up. However, I do have a doc appointment the 5th, which is the long one. I suppose I will bring it up on the 29th. Totally slipped my mind at the interview yesterday. :dohh: Bad thing is the hours are 9-5 Monday thru friday and that don't leave me much time for drs appointments without having to miss work. 

I'm going to order a doppler today but not sure if to get the 2mhz or 3mhz. Suggestions?


----------



## JustFluffy

Congrats Powell! So happy for you! Working 9-5 has been kicking my butt, but it's getting better not that I am growing out of the exhaustion phase!

AFM- I feel SUPER fat today!!! I think I may have popped as they say or what not. Either way I feel like I do not look PG but definitely look like I have been eating too many cheeseburgers in my belly area. Dang, it may be time to break the news to my team at work... Maybe I will just wait for them to figure it out... GRR, I don't like this pudgy feeling.


----------



## Hann12

Been so sick the past few days, just spontaneous vomiting with about ten seconds notice. It seems to have happened since I stopped taking my B6 vitamin! Can't believe how sick I feel! 

Congratulations on the job Powell! 
My Doppler is 3mhz, think get 3 if you want to hear it now, I think 2 is for a bit later in pregnancy. Happy to be corrected though!


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> Been so sick the past few days, just spontaneous vomiting with about ten seconds notice. It seems to have happened since I stopped taking my B6 vitamin! Can't believe how sick I feel!
> 
> Congratulations on the job Powell!
> My Doppler is 3mhz, think get 3 if you want to hear it now, I think 2 is for a bit later in pregnancy. Happy to be corrected though!

That's what I've read also. That the 3mhz is for earlier and pregnancy and the 2mhz works better in overweight women and later in pregnancy. I found one that I think I'm going to order or eBay. It is the only one I've seen with a 1yr warranty. And I they estimate I'll have it Monday :)


----------



## Jary

Good luck Powell! 

Hann I threw up the other day and didn't even feel sick! I'd been gagging which is now the norm for me and then suddenly blerghhh!


----------



## prolifer

I did manage to get some sleep, I kept waking up but I feel less tired today. Started to cough up all this icky green stuff and the ear pain is tolerable but still can't stop coughing. Aw, my bubba has hair and fingernails ^^


----------



## AerisandAlex

Good luck Powell!! Congrats also, that's always great news! :)

I hope your morning sickness comes down some soon girls, I still feel sick myself... I usually just snack all day long instead of eat big meals, it's the easiest way for me to eat without feeling sick! lol

I hope you feel better soon prolifer! That sounds awful, sounds like a really bad chest cold, I hope it goes away soon :)

LOL Hann, I'm sure if you turned it up to 3 later in the pregnancy it would echo into the neighbor's house! lol :)

I spoke with my doctor again today, this time face to face at her office... I brought my medical records and even my scans that I picked up this morning from the hospital to show her there is a fetus... however she still thinks the pregnancy isn't viable based on the size of the fetus.. the fact that it's 1.2cm tells her she should be able to find a heartbeat but since they were unable to, she's still 99% sure it's not viable :(

I kept questioning her, "Could I be earlier?" "Could I have ovulated late?" I think she picked up on what I was really trying to say and instantly said, "We don't have to do anything yet... even though I'm 99% sure, you need to be 100% sure and sometimes it can take awhile, especially since you have no reason besides the scans to say anything's wrong so we can do another scan next week and continue to do the scans until you're ready to do something or you start to miscarry on your own. There is no rush right now so we'll do whatever you feel comfortable doing." I agreed, I wanted another ultrasound, so we're going to have another next Wednesday, which makes me feel loads better... The staff all know my family personally so they have been worried about me, and I've had lots of questions from them which I don't mind answering, just is hard at times... 

I'm still getting my second opinion, I already located a doctor today and going to call them first thing the morning to schedule with them too but I'm just glad she's not being pushy with this at all, I was really feeling like that's how today's appt was going to go but it went much better :)


----------



## Sass827

Great news Powell! hope the rest f you gals feel better soon. I went and saw a client today and she was so sick, like coughing up a lung. I already had a sore throat by the time I left her school. Ugh! I wish I could just say, "I'm pregnant! Stay away with your sick germs!" 
Happy things went well today for you AnA. Keeping fx that your doctors 1% guess s the right guess.


----------



## AerisandAlex

Thanks Sass827 and you know, I'm starting to feel like she is too suddenly.

and lol, I know what you mean, DH has a bad smoking habit and he smokes outside but everytime he walks in to give me a hug I feel like screaming because I can still smell it on him :p

I was able to pull up my ultrasounds off the disc the hospital gave me and where I thought I might see something small, I see quite the opposite! The baby and the yolk sac nearly FILL the gestational sac!

I think I must be crazy or something but we saw my ultrasound last week and there was NOTHING, and NOW, THIS! 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v309/Aeristilheartly/October16th2012Ultrasound.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v309/Aeristilheartly/October16th2012Ultrasound2.jpg

Granted, they're not the best pictures (They're all videos, I tried to catch them while she was zooming to the best position... ) I know baby is not moving, BUT it's a huge change from nothing at all to all this... I don't know where the baby was hiding and honestly, I was looking at my scans of my uterus and the sac is located at the TOP of the uterus but it's not that big a sac so I don't know where it was hiding!


----------



## pinktiara

Went to the dr today she told me I could take gravol before bed yay because this no sleep thing is crap especially with a toddler to take care of. Heard baby's heart beat it was 160 she is predicting a girl simply based on how easy my first pregnancy was and this one is such crap lol. got my genetic testing done damn vampires took all my blood lol than back again for more next month. I am showing like its nobodies business so we will be telling the rest of the family this weekend at my sons 3rd birthday party :)


----------



## mathgenius33

I finally had a chance to catch up here. A&A, I'm wishing you the best. It's definitely worth it to keep your hopes up. Happy belated birthday, Powell.

I hope a lot of people are feeling better from MS, but I'm hearing some are still vomiting. I have actually stopped vomiting, but now I'm just really gassy all the time. DH says I'm starting to show, but really it's just bloating I'm sure. The belly just appeared all of a sudden. I'm eating better, but I hate how picky I am. I used to always eat my veggies, but now I eat chips and cookies instead. The only meat I can handle is chicken.

Some of us are approaching the 2nd trimester. I've got 10 more days and then I'll start telling more family members.


----------



## Powell130

AerisandAlex said:


> Thanks Sass827 and you know, I'm starting to feel like she is too suddenly.
> 
> and lol, I know what you mean, DH has a bad smoking habit and he smokes outside but everytime he walks in to give me a hug I feel like screaming because I can still smell it on him :p
> 
> I was able to pull up my ultrasounds off the disc the hospital gave me and where I thought I might see something small, I see quite the opposite! The baby and the yolk sac nearly FILL the gestational sac!
> 
> I think I must be crazy or something but we saw my ultrasound last week and there was NOTHING, and NOW, THIS!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v309/Aeristilheartly/October16th2012Ultrasound.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v309/Aeristilheartly/October16th2012Ultrasound2.jpg
> 
> Granted, they're not the best pictures (They're all videos, I tried to catch them while she was zooming to the best position... ) I know baby is not moving, BUT it's a huge change from nothing at all to all this... I don't know where the baby was hiding and honestly, I was looking at my scans of my uterus and the sac is located at the TOP of the uterus but it's not that big a sac so I don't know where it was hiding!

definitely something in there!! I don't blame you for holding onto a string of hope. I really hope you're just not as far along and that there will be a beautiful heartbeat at your next ultrasound and that that will all feel like a bad dream. I'll be thinking of you hun!!


----------



## prolifer

Looks like a baby to me in the second photo.

My throat is raw from constant coughing all day long, I am exhuasted from not being able to stop!


----------



## Hann12

AandA I totally think you are doing the right thing to get another ultrasound next week, good for you sticking to your guns! It does look more baby like in the second shot. Its hard to tell though to be honest. FX for you though :hugs:

I am seriously annoyed with my hospital now - I just called them again to chase my 12 week scan as I have still heard nothing and she said that I should hear next week! I told her that according to my LMP I am 11 weeks today, and my baby is measuring only 3 days behind the LMP, but the mw went with the fact that I have 5 week cycles so they are going with the dates on my ticker but even so I'm 10 weeks tomorrow with no scan booked in! She said they had staff shortages and were having trouble scheduling scans in as they only knew about a week in advance who was working. I said to her that I need notice so my husband can attend as he needs to book time off in advance but all she said was sorry and that I 'should' hear next week - however she said that last week so I have little hope!! Totally rubbish that they can't give proper notice - I mean people have lives and can't just drop everything easily because they finally decide to give an appointment!! Sorry for the rant, its just getting ridiculous now!


----------



## Jary

AandA there's defo something there and it defo looks baby shaped!

Hann that's really bad, they are supposed to have you booked in by week 10. Hope they give you a date soon! Mine still feels like ages away. A girl I went to uni with has just put up a scan pic to announce her pregnancy...she's due 3rd may and it made me so impatient to have mine! Want to see my bean is sprouting ok lol


----------



## Hann12

Are they? Well they have missed that deadline!! Its just annoying now, more so because I need to know DH will be there and I want to know when I can announce! I'm so fed up of my dad asking when he can tell my aunt and uncle too! I'm also seeing friends the weekend of 3/4th Nov and its going to be blatantly obvious I'm pregnant because I'm already showing so I'll have to announce it then without the scan which I'm a bit uncomfortable about, the fact that I've seen the baby makes me feel a bit better but ideally I would have liked the 12 week scan. I should have stuck to my LMP because at least then they would be scheduling it now and I'd know and it would have been the week before, probably delayed by a bit so I would actually have been 12 weeks, rather than now when I could actually be almost 14 weeks! So looks like I'll have to tell people before that scan, but won't announce on FB until after the scan. 

Sickness is BAD by the way - worse than ever!


----------



## Jary

We are announcing to friends a week Saturday as they are all going to be out for Halloween and for a friends birthday...the scan is on the following Tuesday so we'll announce it on fb then.

Sorry for the ickiness Hann, I was feeling gaggy earlier but I've had my porridge so I'm feeling a bit better now


----------



## Hann12

I'm considering announcing earlier now as we have had the early scans and I can find the heartbeat. Speaking to DH tonight to see what he thinks!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ahh I can't wait to announce! My parents don't even know yet coz stupid OH doesn't want to tell anyone until we have had the US! I personally think we should have told only our parents by now :|! Anyway scan is booked for a week tomorrow but gonna try and reschedule as I found out I have a extra part of uni that I can't miss so gonna have to make it earlier that day (but means OH will miss it as he has one of his tests for the army and it looks like I will be going on my own since no one knows yet!) Or the coming wednesday but I will only be 10+5 then :/ x


----------



## Hann12

Stevensmummyx said:


> Ahh I can't wait to announce! My parents don't even know yet coz stupid OH doesn't want to tell anyone until we have had the US! I personally think we should have told only our parents by now :|! Anyway scan is booked for a week tomorrow but gonna try and reschedule as I found out I have a extra part of uni that I can't miss so gonna have to make it earlier that day (but means OH will miss it as he has one of his tests for the army and it looks like I will be going on my own since no one knows yet!) Or the coming wednesday but I will only be 10+5 then :/ x

You aren't too bothered about the NT anyway are you so 10+5 is probably fine? I will be GREEN with envy!! lol! 
Would you have announced at 9 weeks if you were me if you had a scan then? I was measuring 9+4


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hann12 said:


> Stevensmummyx said:
> 
> 
> Ahh I can't wait to announce! My parents don't even know yet coz stupid OH doesn't want to tell anyone until we have had the US! I personally think we should have told only our parents by now :|! Anyway scan is booked for a week tomorrow but gonna try and reschedule as I found out I have a extra part of uni that I can't miss so gonna have to make it earlier that day (but means OH will miss it as he has one of his tests for the army and it looks like I will be going on my own since no one knows yet!) Or the coming wednesday but I will only be 10+5 then :/ x
> 
> You aren't too bothered about the NT anyway are you so 10+5 is probably fine? I will be GREEN with envy!! lol!
> Would you have announced at 9 weeks if you were me if you had a scan then? I was measuring 9+4Click to expand...

I would have announced right after my BFP if steven would have let me :haha: if I have it at 10+5 will it give me an accurate due date? I know a lot changes in a few weeks but just not sure what a week and a half does. Gonna phone tomorrow and get something arranged xx


----------



## Hann12

Stevensmummyx said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stevensmummyx said:
> 
> 
> Ahh I can't wait to announce! My parents don't even know yet coz stupid OH doesn't want to tell anyone until we have had the US! I personally think we should have told only our parents by now :|! Anyway scan is booked for a week tomorrow but gonna try and reschedule as I found out I have a extra part of uni that I can't miss so gonna have to make it earlier that day (but means OH will miss it as he has one of his tests for the army and it looks like I will be going on my own since no one knows yet!) Or the coming wednesday but I will only be 10+5 then :/ x
> 
> You aren't too bothered about the NT anyway are you so 10+5 is probably fine? I will be GREEN with envy!! lol!
> Would you have announced at 9 weeks if you were me if you had a scan then? I was measuring 9+4Click to expand...
> 
> I would have announced right after my BFP if steven would have let me :haha: if I have it at 10+5 will it give me an accurate due date? I know a lot changes in a few weeks but just not sure what a week and a half does. Gonna phone tomorrow and get something arranged xxClick to expand...

I have no clue to be honest, I'm sure it would be within a couple of days at least. Hope you can get it sorted!


----------



## Jary

Well I was going to go out to buy some Halloween decorations but baby has decided to make me feel yuck :(

So looks like I'm stuck in the flat feeling sorry for myself lol


----------



## prolifer

So many about to announce! I've only told a very close family friend and my doctor, as well as my chiropractor but nobody else knows except for DH and the kids ^^

I am STILL coughing, my ear STILL hurts and I've now taken 8 anti-biotics capsules!

I tossed up my lunch and some of it was very bright green so I think it was the capsule, 3 hours after I took it so I hope it's all still fighting these infections off. I don't feel nauseated because I am too focused on the coughing and the pain, so I have to be careful not to accidentally puke during a coughing fit!

Goodnight all, going to attempt to sleep (haha) I've already kept my little girl up all night with my barking and she has school tomorrow :(


----------



## AerisandAlex

prolifer - I'm so sorry you're still not feeling well, with all that coughing, have you tried cough drops? I know cough medicine is out of the question right now but having a flew cough drops I was always told was okay :)

Hann - I hope you get your scan soon! Week 10 usually is the norm for offices to get you in to do a scan, a friend of mine's doctor however has a policy of waiting until 16 weeks! I think I'd go crazy waiting. Could they send you away with a lab paper for a scan somewhere else? That way you don't have to wait?

Jary - I don't blame you for waiting for a scan, a lot of people don't even notice the annoucements unless there's a picture to go with it! Then they're like "Oh!" and they have to say something lol

Stevensmummyx - You have some willpower there! lol There's no way I could hold back from my parents from my BFP, well... I waited like 3 days to tell my father but I called my mother within the hour... mostly because of her knowledge in the medical world, I don't know what I'd do right now if she wasn't with me threw all this.
You should get an accurate date at 10+5 weeks, they measure Crown to Rump and based on how big your little bean is, is how far they think you're along and therefore, what your due date is! :D


----------



## Hann12

Jary I'm with you on the feeling yuck! I feel so nauseous as ever!! 

DH has a cold and I'm trying to be sympathetic but it's hard when I also have a cold, feel exhausted and am throwing up! I feel bad for him as he is working but he can also take all the good medicines that actually do something whereas I can't! So my sympathy level is pretty low lol! He is coming home early from work anyway as he feels that bad. Must try and be sympathetic! 

Still got the annoying workmen here, they were meant to finish up this morning but they are still doing last minute stuff! I desperately want them to clear off so j can have a nap as DD has been asleep 35 mins already. If I'm lucky she'll do another 45 and I would love to sleep through that but I need them to go first! It's not looking very likely! I know that they will leave just as she's waking up! I miss my naps!


----------



## Sass827

So I though my dr did scans at 11 weeks, but when I called to schedule, they said it had to be 11 + 1 and they say I'm not til Saturday, so no scan til Monday for me. Once the scan results are back, were telling everyone and posting a pic on fb of me in that pregnant skeleton shirt and DH in a matching shirt w beer and pizza where the lo is on my shirt. :) so stinking excited. Now just to get through this weekend without anyone guessing....
Hope you all feel better soon. Hann - I cannot believe those guys are still at your house. I hoe you're not paying them by the hour!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Pro you can't take simple linctus cough medicine xx


----------



## AerisandAlex

Sass827 - Wow, that would annoy me, just 1 day difference and they won't do it? Ugh lol, but that picture sounds really cute! I need to get my DH one of those shirts, sounds like something he'd wear all the time lol His friends already joke with him that he must be 6 months along! lol

Wow is it hard to get a second opinion without getting your original doctor involved! I really don't want to upset her as she's been my doctor for ever and I've never questioned her before now so I was hoping to get a second opinion without telling her!

I called one doc who refused to do it without her consent and another who doesn't 'do' second opinions, but they were listed on my insurance as doing such things so I don't understand... I was actually a bit more forceful with the second one though as they're very close to where I live and have a number of doctors in the same office, all which are great... After talking to the nurse and consulting with a doctor, they agreed to at least let me bring up my ER results to them so they could look over them and they wrote down my story lol (Apparently it got around too as I walked up to the main girl and tried to explain a little bit and she's like "Oh! You talked to Pam!" lol) They made copies of the paperwork and said they'll call me this afternoon... I hope they have better idea of the situation and what I should do


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> So I though my dr did scans at 11 weeks, but when I called to schedule, they said it had to be 11 + 1 and they say I'm not til Saturday, so no scan til Monday for me. Once the scan results are back, were telling everyone and posting a pic on fb of me in that pregnant skeleton shirt and DH in a matching shirt w beer and pizza where the lo is on my shirt. :) so stinking excited. Now just to get through this weekend without anyone guessing....
> Hope you all feel better soon. Hann - I cannot believe those guys are still at your house. I hoe you're not paying them by the hour!

Such a cute idea!! I can't wait to announce on FB. I think we're going to wait til after the NT test and use that US pic or something more clever. I've considered waiting until we find out gender. A friend of mine did that and revealed gender and announced on FB at the same time! But I don't think I can wait that long haha


----------



## prolifer

I am going to see my doctor AGAIN this morning, I just can't stop coughing and it's driving me nuts! My poor throat feels shredded by now, I've been sucking on butter menthols but they only stop my throat from hurting and they don't stop me from coughing at all.

I feel soooooo exhausted and my stupid nose won't stop being all stuffy and runny :/ My kids have a birthday party to go to tomorrow and if I'm not better by then, DH will have to take them and he hates doing things like that but I can't just go spreading this around, wouldn't wish it on anyone ugh

I am really happy to catch up with you guys and see what's happening :) Takes my mind off things for a while.


----------



## Powell130

I hope you get to feeling better Pro!!!


----------



## Sass827

Any new news AnA? Did the doctor give you anything else pro? 

Question for you Powell- are you hocking up loogies? I do every day and I'm wondering if it's still from quitting smoking? It's been over 2 months! And it makes me gag. :dohh:


----------



## prolifer

Thanks, doc said the anti-biotics should clear everything up by the time the packet is empty, but just in case, she gave me another prescription to get some more if needed.

My ear doesn't hurt so much but she said it's still full of wet gunk so have to wait for that to drain off before it can unblock I guess. Cough is still persistent, still sucking butter menthols for that but they make everything else taste awful!

She said I will have to see someone every month, so I went with my specialist and that way I will get to see bub every 4 weeks hehe I always get a scan when I see him, I think he just loves to watch them ^^


----------



## JustFluffy

Sass, I quit smoking four and a half years ago and have the same problem with hocking up loogies. I went to my doctor a few months after and she said it would go away in about 6 months. Well, seriously 4.5 years later and I am still doing it. I even went to an ear nose and throat doctor and he pretty much said there is nothing wrong with me, I just have to deal with it and not let it ruin my life. Seriously, his exact words. Blah.


----------



## Sass827

Blah! Thanks for the info. Stinks big time. It really gets me in the mornings though. I'm already on edge and it almost pushes me over!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not a smoker but I have a horrible cold and I'm so full of phlegm that my throat is just stuffed full of loogies. I've thrown up twice from them and have nearly barfed many times since from them. DS crawled in on me the one time but I was so busy barfing I couldn't close the door and he started to bawl. Once I finished it took me forever to get him to calm down. :cry:

My m/s is really picking up. I feel so wretched a good chunk of the day. The cold only makes it worse. I can only control the nausea by constantly eating and it has to be salty foods. I'm going to be one tub o'lard by the time baby comes (if it does)


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> Any new news AnA? Did the doctor give you anything else pro?
> 
> Question for you Powell- are you hocking up loogies? I do every day and I'm wondering if it's still from quitting smoking? It's been over 2 months! And it makes me gag. :dohh:

I've been caughing them up. For some reason, when quitting smoking, it almost gets worse before it gets better, physically. I had trouble breathing at first! Lol


----------



## eggo preggo

Guess it depends on how much you used to smoke, i was smoking up to 5 a day before pregnancy and when i quit no physical effect apart from the obvious cravings.

Yay 10 weeks today! cant wait for scan on wednesday, then i can spill the beans :)


----------



## Powell130

Probably. I had been smoking for about 7-9 years, about a pack a day. Only recently had cut back to only hitting hubs cig a few times when he'd be smoking one


----------



## Hann12

Happy 10 weeks eggo, Stevensmummy, Jary and to me!!! 

Thought about announcing but not going to after all as I saw a girl this morning who had a scan at 8 weeks and saw a hb but then miscarried at around 10 weeks but didn't know until she went for her 12 weeks scan, so that's made me nervous so going to wait for my 12 week whenever that may be! I hate scary stories like that. I don't understand how they say the statistic for mc is 1.5% after week 9 if you have seen a hb but yet loads of people still seem to. I'd say that being on bnb makes you more aware of things bad happening but this was a girl I met round here so I can't even say its bnb! 

Just keep repeating the thought that hopefully everything will be fine!! For all of us!


----------



## Powell130

I think the majority of women that has happened to post on BnB or similar websites so we hear probably the majority of those cases. But not everyone always posts about how good their pregnancy is going. So I think you're right, we're more aware of the bad stories. 

That being said, I have thought about the same things. Which is partly why we haven't done the FB announcement yet!

Oh, if any of you ladies plan on wearing baby. I got a code in my email for a free carrier from sevenslings. com, you only have to pay shipping. If any of you are interested I'll pass it along!

Just ordered my pink Sonoline B 3mhz! I'm so exited and can't wait to hear baby's heartbeat!! 

I'm about to watch What To Expect When You're Expecting. Anyone seen it? A lot of it was filmed right around where I live which is cool!


----------



## Sass827

Thanks gals. I was a smoker for 19 years. Sometimes more but mostly 3-5 per day. My last cig was August 26. Now I can't e anywhere near someone who's smoking. I bug out. I just can't tell if it's the smell or just jealousy. :) 
I hope you feel better soon star. 
Congrats eggo!
Hann- I know just what you mean. I just met a girl at my neighbors who randomly miscarried at 20 weeks! Made me almost pass out / throw up. I have heard your chances only 1-3% after 10 or 11 weeks, so I guess we just have to tell our selves that odds are really in our favor. Scary as hell though, right? 
Afm, just balled my eyes out watching a girl with autism sing firework on good morning America. hormones!


----------



## robinson380

Powell130 said:


> I think the majority of women that has happened to post on BnB or similar websites so we hear probably the majority of those cases. But not everyone always posts about how good their pregnancy is going. So I think you're right, we're more aware of the bad stories.
> 
> That being said, I have thought about the same things. Which is partly why we haven't done the FB announcement yet!
> 
> Oh, if any of you ladies plan on wearing baby. I got a code in my email for a free carrier from sevenslings. com, you only have to pay shipping. If any of you are interested I'll pass it along!
> 
> Just ordered my pink Sonoline B 3mhz! I'm so exited and can't wait to hear baby's heartbeat!!
> 
> I'm about to watch What To Expect When You're Expecting. Anyone seen it? A lot of it was filmed right around where I live which is cool!

I saw the movie a few weeks ago. I thought it was supposed to be really funny. I did not like it very much they showed all the funny parts in the preview.


----------



## mathgenius33

Two of my fb friends (a husband and wife) made the announcement last night. They gave their dog a t-shirt that read, "I'm gonna be a big brother." It was pretty funny, but I don't think I'll do something like that. I'll probably wait until I know the gender and announce that way. However, next Saturday when I finish 12 weeks I will post an announcement on my family's fb group I created so that all my relatives will know, but first I'll call all my cousins I'm close with.


----------



## JustFluffy

Sass827 said:


> Blah! Thanks for the info. Stinks big time. It really gets me in the mornings though. I'm already on edge and it almost pushes me over!

I smoked a pack a day for three years. It gets me bad in the morning too, almost makes me puke since being pregnant sometimes :). 

Powell, I would LOVE the code for the carrier!!!


----------



## Powell130

JustFluffy said:


> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> Blah! Thanks for the info. Stinks big time. It really gets me in the mornings though. I'm already on edge and it almost pushes me over!
> 
> I smoked a pack a day for three years. It gets me bad in the morning too, almost makes me puke since being pregnant sometimes :).
> 
> Powell, I would LOVE the code for the carrier!!!Click to expand...

The code is FAMILY2012. I think I'm going to get the caramel latte one because we don't know gender yet!


----------



## Powell130

robinson380 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I think the majority of women that has happened to post on BnB or similar websites so we hear probably the majority of those cases. But not everyone always posts about how good their pregnancy is going. So I think you're right, we're more aware of the bad stories.
> 
> That being said, I have thought about the same things. Which is partly why we haven't done the FB announcement yet!
> 
> Oh, if any of you ladies plan on wearing baby. I got a code in my email for a free carrier from sevenslings. com, you only have to pay shipping. If any of you are interested I'll pass it along!
> 
> Just ordered my pink Sonoline B 3mhz! I'm so exited and can't wait to hear baby's heartbeat!!
> 
> I'm about to watch What To Expect When You're Expecting. Anyone seen it? A lot of it was filmed right around where I live which is cool!
> 
> I saw the movie a few weeks ago. I thought it was supposed to be really funny. I did not like it very much they showed all the funny parts in the preview.Click to expand...

I thought it was pretty cute. Not as funny as previews but I enjoyed it. I cried about 10 times while watching lol so hormonal haha

Off to the mexican restaurant to get chips and salsa :)


----------



## eggo preggo

Chips n salsa sounds good! 

We celebrating DH bday today, 36 :) so looking fwd to a nice meal.
And white chocolate cheesecake which I made, woohoo...


----------



## Powell130

eggo preggo said:


> Chips n salsa sounds good!
> 
> We celebrating DH bday today, 36 :) so looking fwd to a nice meal.
> And white chocolate cheesecake which I made, woohoo...

we found this little mexican place not too far from us that's only been open a few months, their salsa is to die for! i love it with a lot of cilantro and peppers and that's just how they make it! 

mmm white chocoate cheesecake?! sounds AMAZING!


----------



## JustFluffy

Powell130 said:


> JustFluffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> Blah! Thanks for the info. Stinks big time. It really gets me in the mornings though. I'm already on edge and it almost pushes me over!
> 
> I smoked a pack a day for three years. It gets me bad in the morning too, almost makes me puke since being pregnant sometimes :).
> 
> Powell, I would LOVE the code for the carrier!!!Click to expand...
> 
> The code is FAMILY2012. I think I'm going to get the caramel latte one because we don't know gender yet!Click to expand...

Thanks! I like the Carmel Latte One, they are so cute, I want one in each color haha! I think I am going to go with Black Magic.


----------



## AerisandAlex

Sass827 said:


> Any new news AnA? Did the doctor give you anything else pro?
> 
> Question for you Powell- are you hocking up loogies? I do every day and I'm wondering if it's still from quitting smoking? It's been over 2 months! And it makes me gag. :dohh:

Well, I spoke with my doc Wednesday and it turned out to be a better appt then I expected... I was really hoping she'd do another u/s that day but no luck with that, I did bring my ER results with me though in case she tried to tell me again there was no baby... which she did at first and then I showed her the report and she went through her own documents and sighed and said "It's still not a viable pregnancy" :( I asked her "Why?" and she said, due to the ER results, a baby of 1.2cm should have a heartbeat by now :(

I kept bugging her a bit asking if the dates could be off, maybe the baby needed more time, etc etc... I think she got the hint because she just looked at me and said "We don't have to do anything yet, I'm 99% sure this pregnancy isn't viable, but you have to 100% sure. I'll even give you another ultrasound next week if you'd like." I instantly jumped at that, I told her I'm not ready to give up on this pregnancy yet, I still feel there's a small amount of hope for this one... so we have another ultrasound scheduled next Wednesday at her office.

As for a second opinion, I found doctors are not easily ready to give one unless your doctor approves it first... I really didn't want to tell her I wanted a second opinion because I didn't want to upset her, however I did speak with a specialty OB office close to home and even though they "Don't do second opinions" they said to bring in my ER paperwork and they'll look over it and call me later with their opinion on the situation...

So right now I'm playing the waiting game, but I'm still not bleeding and there's no cramping and I still feel preggo, (very sick! lol) so I look at that as a good sign!


In any case, Good for you girls quitting!! I wish I could get DH to quit, I swear he has no willpower. I know it's tough but congrats to you girls!!


----------



## JustFluffy

Powell, after check out they also give to promo codes to nursing covers and car seat canopy's, 100% off as well. Happy day!

Anyone else interested, used code FamilyBump at https://www.uddercovers.com/ and https://www.carseatcanopy.com/ for 100% off, only pay shipping.


----------



## Powell130

JustFluffy said:


> Powell, after check out they also give to promo codes to nursing covers and car seat canopy's, 100% off as well. Happy day!
> 
> Anyone else interested, used code FamilyBump at https://www.uddercovers.com/ and https://www.carseatcanopy.com/ for 100% off, only pay shipping.

Not a bad deal at all!!


----------



## Powell130

Man....the salsa doesn't taste the same as last time! I guess someone else made it lol dang it


----------



## BDownmommie

AnA - there's hope - that's awesome, happy to hear. Can't wait for your wednesday appointment to see how this turns out....it seems like a made for tv movie (which is good in a sense, bc they always have happy endings)

Baby dust your way.....


----------



## AerisandAlex

JustFluffy said:


> Powell, after check out they also give to promo codes to nursing covers and car seat canopy's, 100% off as well. Happy day!
> 
> Anyone else interested, used code FamilyBump at https://www.uddercovers.com/ and https://www.carseatcanopy.com/ for 100% off, only pay shipping.

JustFluffy Wow! That sounds like a great deal!!

BDownmommie - Thanks! I'd like to think there's some hope too :)


----------



## prolifer

Is it the hormones that make us cry? I was watching TV the other day and someone had a baby and when it cried I just started bawling! Everytime I hear a baby cry, my eyes get all watery and I wanna cry so much. Like, it's so silly! 

Still coughing, it's really getting on my nerves!


----------



## Starry Night

AnA - I really hope you get your happy ending. I'm currently still in the waiting game too and it sucks. I feel so sick and it would be nice to know it's going to be worth it.

I'm so hormonal. I cried at an America's Funniest Home Videos rerun. Yeah. Pathetic.

I'm not sure if I am going to baby wear. I didn't last time and I still don't really hold to it as a "philosophy". But part of me wishes I had a sling just because some stores aren't all that stroller friendly and it would be more convenient to have baby in a sling. Especially as DS is still fairly small and will probably need to be in a stroller on some of our longer outings.

I think I'm getting the of starting of a bump. Not a true baby bump of course, but my stomach is getting bigger and my jeans are getting uncomfortable--I've left them unbuttoned all day. I weighed myself this morning and I haven't gained weight so it's not just a symptom of "baby likes french fries". I'm REALLY hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> Is it the hormones that make us cry? I was watching TV the other day and someone had a baby and when it cried I just started bawling! Everytime I hear a baby cry, my eyes get all watery and I wanna cry so much. Like, it's so silly!
> 
> Still coughing, it's really getting on my nerves!

I'm the same way. I've been crying at anything pregnancy/baby related on TV or the internet. I cried when they showed the ultrasounds on the movie I watched earlier. Sometimes I'll feel a cry coming on at the most random things but don't actually cry. I always laugh at myself lol I texted hubs earlier while I was watching WTEWYE and told him he should be glad his vacay was over cuz the movie kept making me cry :haha:


----------



## Powell130

Starry Night said:


> AnA - I really hope you get your happy ending. I'm currently still in the waiting game too and it sucks. I feel so sick and it would be nice to know it's going to be worth it.
> 
> I'm so hormonal. I cried at an America's Funniest Home Videos rerun. Yeah. Pathetic.
> 
> I'm not sure if I am going to baby wear. I didn't last time and I still don't really hold to it as a "philosophy". But part of me wishes I had a sling just because some stores aren't all that stroller friendly and it would be more convenient to have baby in a sling. Especially as DS is still fairly small and will probably need to be in a stroller on some of our longer outings.
> 
> I think I'm getting the of starting of a bump. Not a true baby bump of course, but my stomach is getting bigger and my jeans are getting uncomfortable--I've left them unbuttoned all day. I weighed myself this morning and I haven't gained weight so it's not just a symptom of "baby likes french fries". I'm REALLY hoping this is a good sign.

im not sure how much the shipping would be to where you are but I got a $50 sling for $15 and some change in shipping. To me its worth it, even if I only wear baby a few times. I'm wondering how long that promo code is good for because I wanna get one for a friend of mine who will be finding out gender on the 2nd. 

That does sound like a good sign. I've only gained 3 lbs but my pants..well some of them..are very uncomfortable and I had them unbuttoned all day today lol I wear yoga pants or cotton pants most of the time since I haven't been working. Gonna ha e to get used to wearing real pants all the time since I'll be working again soon. I may invest in lots of leggings and sweaters for this winter!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm in Canada. But I don't feel comfortable getting anything for this baby just yet. We already had bought a onesie before the troubles began and now it's hanging in the nursery closet and I feel like it's mocking me. I'm not superstitious but until this pregnancy is confirmed I just don't feel up to buying anything.


----------



## prolifer

I saw myself in a full length mirror yesterday and yup - you can definitely tell ^^


----------



## Hann12

So exciting that we are all starting to show! 

I'm going to baby wear, I didn't so much with DD but I will with this one as I think it will be more convenient with two to look after! 

AandA I hope you get a positive second opinion, I think you are def doing the right thing! 

Starry - when is the date of your next scan? I am really hopeful for you! All the symptoms are very positive!


----------



## Jary

Wish I was showing! Everyone at work seems to think so but to me I've still got the same round bit of fat I've always had! It is harder to suck my tummy in tho...find it quite uncomfortable. 

And I'm hoping I'm just getting more stretching pains...some sharp pains this morning so I've got my worry hat on lol

Can't believe some of us are now in double figure weeks now! Times flying (except not for my scan date which still seems like forever away!)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I'm not showing as such, my jeans are tighter and I'm gonna have to invest in new ones soon, however my brother said to me last week 'you're getting fat, fat chops' and he doesn't know haha :(! And about hormones I cried last night watching stand up to cancer (which was really sad anyway) and when watching 'what to expect when expecting' I cried when they had their babies lol! X


----------



## prolifer

Goodnight all, I am STILL coughing and it seems like it will never stop! I can't stop long enough to even eat :( It's driving me nuts, I even shouted "GO AWAY!!!" at my cough, after a coughing fit that soaked my pad and wet my knickers AND trousers with pee :( I just couldn't stop coughing to get to the toilet :/


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Aww pro that sounds terrible :(! Goodnight hun and I hope you manage to sleep well xx


----------



## Powell130

Morning ladies!! Woke this morning to hubs yelling at one of our dogs because he was being mean to one of his puppies over a treat lol poor little guy come running inside to me shaking like a little leaf. He's a mama's boy ;) 

Another of my friends announced her pregnancy on FB the other day but I didn't notice it until yesterday. She did so with her positive pregnancy tests. I wish I didn't have the worries like that! I'd be so scared to announce THAT EARLY! But I guess you don't become aware of miscarriages and the struggle TTC unless you've lived it. Her boyfriend has been back from deployment MAYBE a month!! Lucky! I really am happy for her tho.

So right now I have like 5 friends who have announced pregnancies in the last few weeks. 3 have had babies this month. And here I sit with this news and want to announce so bad, but am so scared to! At least I have you ladies to talk to!!


----------



## AerisandAlex

I know what you mean Powell! I have a ton of girlfriends who have announced their pregnancies and I did myself too but now I don't know what to tell people! I message a few privately to talk about everything but the rest I don't really know what to say at this point! I usually just come here to talk too :)

DH and I found my bump yesterday too.. which I thought was strange, we assumed that everything would stop growing as the doctor didn't think the gestational sac was getting any bigger but low and behold, things look to still be progressing... That gave me a little hope last night. :D

DH has 3 children from his previous marriage and we have two of them over this weekend. Although I love having the kids, DH has gone to work in the fields and I'm stuck with all 4 kids and with everything going on, I'm not sure if it was a good idea... They're not much older then each other, basically it goes down the line 8, 7 and then mine, 5 (almost 6) and 2 (almost 3) and the older two tend to be jealous of my two and fight often... so it's going to be a long day lol


----------



## Starry Night

DH and I are probably starting to make it public that we're pregnant this weekend. I know our pregnancy's viability hasn't really been confirmed but we believe in prayer and we would like to get those we know to pray for us. Also, on my latest scan they found a SCH (what I had with DS) so I'll probably be pulling back a bit so we need to explain why.

Even with our previous loss DH and I are still kind of blabber mouths when it comes to our news. We always tell immediate family as soon as we find out. We know we want that support if something goes wrong.

I have no next scan plan but I do plan on begging for one. I just can't wait for my 20 week scan to make sure things are OK....especially if the doctor has a hard time finding a heart beat with a doppler.


----------



## prolifer

Hey all :) I did manage to grab some sleep, my 3 year old has come down with a temp. so I'm watching him and he wakes up every morning with his eyes gunked shut. I have to give him eye drops 4 times a day, but he's worse than giving your pet a worm tablet! It takes 3 of us to get him still and then he squeezes his eyes shut so tight. Even when we get the drops in, he cries and rubs his eyes so they're probably not staying in.

Fun times ^^

As for me, my perpetual cough is still here. My ear is only blocked up with gunk now so just have to wait for it to drain. I wish you all the best of luck with announcing, I am thinking of you ladies all the time and checking in to see any good news I can find :)

I will see my bubba tomorrow, hope I can bring back something good to show you all!

My little girl has been disturbing me lately, coming up to me and putting her hand over my tummy and she asks, "has the baby died yet mummy?" I just don't know where she gets this from! She's only 5 lol


----------



## AerisandAlex

prolifer said:


> Hey all :) I did manage to grab some sleep, my 3 year old has come down with a temp. so I'm watching him and he wakes up every morning with his eyes gunked shut. I have to give him eye drops 4 times a day, but he's worse than giving your pet a worm tablet! It takes 3 of us to get him still and then he squeezes his eyes shut so tight. Even when we get the drops in, he cries and rubs his eyes so they're probably not staying in.
> 
> Fun times ^^
> 
> As for me, my perpetual cough is still here. My ear is only blocked up with gunk now so just have to wait for it to drain. I wish you all the best of luck with announcing, I am thinking of you ladies all the time and checking in to see any good news I can find :)
> 
> I will see my bubba tomorrow, hope I can bring back something good to show you all!
> 
> My little girl has been disturbing me lately, coming up to me and putting her hand over my tummy and she asks, "has the baby died yet mummy?" I just don't know where she gets this from! She's only 5 lol

Wow, sounds like you've been having a long day too!! I hope you and your little one feels better soon! I remember sitting down with my son and trying to get him to take his medicine through the nebulizar, fun fun fun, he loves his inhaler though and takes it everyday willingly and his medicine, it's like candy to him :) but that nebulizer, he just hated it lol... and then after his surgery to have his adenoids removed and tubes put in we had to put in ear drops, again, same thing, had to have me and DH hold him down to get them in >.< lol

Although they'll be fun memories to share, I'm sure your little one will laugh when you talk about how upset he'd get over something so small :)


----------



## prolifer

He's gotten a bit better at it today, the 3rd lot of drops we did he let me do them by closing his eyes and I put a drop in the corner of his eyes, he'd open them and the drops sunk in by themselves.

Hopefully he will keep that up :) He seems to be feeling better today too, which is great. 

I just wish I could get rid of this tickle in my throat! It's making me cough so much, I sometimes can't cough because my body is just so tired of it!

Time for baths now, I'll be waiting around for some more good news xx


----------



## Powell130

I was going to suggest doing it that way, Pro. Heard it's the best way to get difficult kids to take eye drops. I think I saw it on The Doctors or something lol

My friend is kinda..what's the word..idk the word but she is convinced that she's feeling baby movement...She found out she's pregnant on the 15th of this month and is only about a month along. I'm trying to explain to her that it's her uterus growing. Told her that I don't even feel movement yet! She's dead set on believing it's movement. I was like girl, your baby doesn't even have a heartbeat yet lol I'll let her continue to be silly if she wants lol


----------



## Starry Night

I'm having a hard time shaking my cold too. Though mine comes more in the form of choking on phlegm rather than the coughs. It is getting better very slowly. When you can't take anything time is the best medicine. :/

I hope your little guy gets better soon! And I would think children's medicine is designed knowing that kids will reject half of it. At least, it would make sense if they did that. lol


----------



## eggo preggo

How are you all?
Prolifer hope your cough gets better, it can be so frustrating especially at night lying down. Have you tried an extra pillow? That seems to work for me.

Speaking of showing I had a wedding last night and I'm sure my girlfriends know something is up its the third event in a month were I have not had any alcohol. My tummy is round, I felt like a sausage!


----------



## Powell130

11 weeks today :)
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Jeezo just noticed it looks like I'm turning into a werewolf? Anyone else growin a hairy belly, please don't tell me I'm the only one lol! 

Excuse me while I go get a belly wax! X


----------



## eggo preggo

Powell, that's a really cute bump! I have big bump days and smaller ones which means bloat.

Stevensmummy lol, no belly hair yet but I read its very common, a hair growth is controlled by hormones just don't shave it only tweeze or it will grow back with avengence!


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> Jeezo just noticed it looks like I'm turning into a werewolf? Anyone else growin a hairy belly, please don't tell me I'm the only one lol!
> 
> Excuse me while I go get a belly wax! X

I've always had blond hairs on my belly but they have decided to turn pretty much black now! Ugh I noticed it the other day when I was rubbing coconut oil on after a shower.


----------



## Powell130

eggo preggo said:


> Powell, that's a really cute bump! I have big bump days and smaller ones which means bloat.
> 
> Stevensmummy lol, no belly hair yet but I read its very common, a hair growth is controlled by hormones just don't shave it only tweeze or it will grow back with avengence!

Thanx!! I've noticed that mine changes thruout the day with what and how much I eat. But the morning size has been pretty consistant. I can feel my uterus and it's just barely over my tattoo so I know it's not baby but I'm guessing it's all of my other organs and stuff moving north to make room


----------



## prolifer

Morning all, I am pretty excited today :) I will get to see bubba in about 3 hours time so will hopefully return with a cute pic later on ^^

My 3 year old is better today, no gunk so the drops are working. Thanks for all the well wishes xx

I am still coughing -_-

And yes, I has hairy tummy too lol


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> Morning all, I am pretty excited today :) I will get to see bubba in about 3 hours time so will hopefully return with a cute pic later on ^^
> 
> My 3 year old is better today, no gunk so the drops are working. Thanks for all the well wishes xx
> 
> I am still coughing -_-
> 
> And yes, I has hairy tummy too lol

Awe yay for ultrasounds!! I'm excited for you hun. Cant wait for a pic :)


----------



## Sass827

No hairy tummy here, but the hair on my legs is growing like a man?! WTH?
How did you scan go pro? Can't believe your still sick. Ugh! Must be so tough. 
We have our first scan tomorrow. Any tips? I have no clue what to expect?


----------



## prolifer

It was great! He even bulk billed me so I walked away with over $200 in my pocket! :happydance:

Baby measures perfectly, :thumbup: everything looks great and heartbeat was lovely to listen to. Bubba was wriggling and twisting around quite a lot, so pictures aren't too clear but I'll post them anyways :)

First pic is front on, second is baby face down. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







100_5346.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8









100_5347.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## prolifer

I don't know why, but all my front-on bubbas look like evil gremlins lol

Sass - Mostly just routine questions, blood pressure check and a scan ^^ He also listened to my breathing and told me I was doing good. He was really happy and supportive, such a lovely man :)


----------



## Sass827

Congrats pro! How wonderful!


----------



## Powell130

Love good news!! So happy for you Pro!!

AFM - I have been SO gassy today! :haha:


----------



## AerisandAlex

prolifer said:


> I don't know why, but all my front-on bubbas look like evil gremlins lol
> 
> Sass - Mostly just routine questions, blood pressure check and a scan ^^ He also listened to my breathing and told me I was doing good. He was really happy and supportive, such a lovely man :)

hahaha it's okay, my daughter looked like an Alien in her's, I mean a true Alien, pointed chin and round top of the head lol but yay for ultrasound pictures! :) Glad you got to see your little bubs! and on a weekend too! lol I didn't even think they did those on the weekends lol


----------



## prolifer

Thanks, I really really do hope you get to see yours wriggling soon too. It's Monday here in Australia ^^


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations on the scan! It's so nice to hear its all going well! 

Good luck for scans/appointments today! 

I hope I get my date through this week, it's driving me crazy not having a date to work towards! 
Also, how cheeky is this, I fell out with this girl because she tried to rip me off over something, she ended up apologising weeks later but before we fell out I was told I might have trouble ttc as the dr thought I might have pcos, she knew all of this. Anyway when she got back in touch with me she wanted to meet on a specific date which turns out was the day after her 12 week scan so she could announce she was pregnant. I couldn't meet her then so she sent me a scan photo saying how happy she was and how fast it had happened. Anyway I wasn't bothered, I am only 3.5 weeks behind her, max. I still haven't met her as I don't really see her as a friend anymore be side of what she did, but had said I would see her today (i was going to make my excuses as I'm not really feeling well) anyway she got in first by texting last night saying she was feeling sick, I replied that that's fine as I was too so I was happy to delay. She replied 'ha ha are you preggars??!!!' 
I'm really shocked that she sent that when the last time she saw me I told her I was having problems (she doesn't know that it turns out I don't have pcos and that actually all was fine), but also who sends a text like that? I'd never ask someone if they were pregnant! I've ignored the text anyway as what could I say. I'm really annoyed though. I have absolutely no wish to ever see this girl again, she's just further confirmed what an idiot she is! 
Sorry for the rant!!


----------



## Jary

Hann I think it sounds like she was making a joke text. Bit innapropriate as it makes it a bit awkward for you but I don't think she meant anything by it.

Really hope they sort your scan date soon! It's a bit ridiculous now how long it's taking!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks, yeah I know she was joking in her way but I still don't think you would joke about something like that when last time you spoke to the person they said they could be having fertility issues. I know I'm taking it more personally because of what she did before though! 

Yep I would love my scan letter!!


----------



## prolifer

That does sound insensitive, maybe she just forgot for a moment? I know I just got myself some ice cream, and turned around and almost put the ice cream into the fridge instead of the freezer >.< Baby brain heh heh


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Awesome pics pro :D!
Hann I agree with the others maybe she's not realised she has been insensitive but she still shouldn't have asked! I hope you get your scan date through this week If not then phone the hospital and moan until they sort it, turn on the waterworks lol!

Afm- 4 more sleeps till me scan :D! Heard hb on the doppler again this morning <3 also passed my first assessment in uni so overall a good start to the week :D! 

I wonder how starry is! X


----------



## Jary

Really cute scan pics pro! 

You lucky duck stevensmummy! My scan will be a week tomorrow...hurry up already!! An well done on passing your first assessment! It's a good feeling isn't it?


----------



## nearlythere38

hello ladies, how are we all?? i am still feeling sickly most of the time, but instead of a constant nausea its now in peaks and troughs, so sometimes its not there which is great. I am going to be huge because all i can really eat through first half of the day is bread products, toast, scones, pain au chocolat etc. 

i can also feel my uterus now, its firm and rounded above my c-section scar. 

hacing some crazy dreams lately, one where i got a 3d scan, and saw babys face clear as day, and i thought it was a girl as it was so pretty with long eyelashes but then down to the potty shot and it had great big boy bits haha. x


----------



## Hann12

That's a funny dream nearlythere! It's funny what our mind thinks when asleep! 

Sooo jealous of scans! Post just arrived and no scan letter again!


----------



## BDownmommie

Hann - that sucks. I would be making phone calls after phone calls demanding a scan. 

I know I am super lucky - @ almost 11 weeks, i have already had 5 scans. The first 3 you could barely see anything, and the last 2 I've seen and heard heartbeats, and have one good shot of both babies. (The last US i had was done by my doc and not the tech, so everything was blurry lol)
I go tomorrow for my first true OB appointment. I feel really lucky about who I have for my OB - she is the neonatal on-call doc for the hospital i am going to deliver in. Just like my last doc, gonna do some background searches on her to see what other patients so, but I am so very happy that I have a 'specialist' for my regular doc. 

Announced to OH's children over the weekend - wow - that was 'fun'. The girl (11) was so happy to hear that we were having twins, until she realised that that meant diapers, and she said she wasn't going to change any and started to pout. The younger boy (9) wasn't phased by it at all - and then he realised that younger siblings meant someone to 'pick on' - wow, boys will be boys eh? We didn't see the oldest boy, he was at a hockey tourney, but OH did end up talking to him last night and got the response of 'nice' and then the son handed the phone to mom - who btw was still laughing at us after being told the news almost 4 hours earlier. 
Strange reactions people have....I think I have only really heard one 'congrats' (from my brother) as the first response to me saying I was pregnant. It's actually quite disappointing. People certainly have a way of surprising us, eh?


----------



## Powell130

My doppler may just come in today. I checked the shipment details and it was checked in at my local post office at 6:57 this morning! (8:43am here now) and that post office is less than a mile from my house!! The mail runs between 2-3 pm at my house so I will probably be sitting in the living room with the front door open staring outside for that hour :haha:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Haha powell I really hope it comes today lol!


----------



## Powell130

I have a feeling I will have that thing outta the package by the time I walk back down the driveway and will be laying down on the couch right when I walk inside :haha: I hope I can find a heartbeat!!


----------



## shellgirl

Powell130 said:


> My doppler may just come in today. I checked the shipment details and it was checked in at my local post office at 6:57 this morning! (8:43am here now) and that post office is less than a mile from my house!! The mail runs between 2-3 pm at my house so I will probably be sitting in the living room with the front door open staring outside for that hour :haha:

Sounds like you are prepared for your shipment! :thumbup:


----------



## Powell130

shellgirl said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> My doppler may just come in today. I checked the shipment details and it was checked in at my local post office at 6:57 this morning! (8:43am here now) and that post office is less than a mile from my house!! The mail runs between 2-3 pm at my house so I will probably be sitting in the living room with the front door open staring outside for that hour :haha:
> 
> Sounds like you are prepared for your shipment! :thumbup:Click to expand...

SO prepared lol


----------



## AerisandAlex

Well looks like I'm done... I woke up this morning and went to the bathroom and found I was starting to bleed, it's only brown discharge right now but I know soon it will turn red :( I'm sad but at the same time I'm happy I was able to do this on my own. I just hope things run smoothly from here.

Powell130 - I hope your package gets here soon! I'm excited for you! :)


----------



## Powell130

AerisandAlex said:


> Well looks like I'm done... I woke up this morning and went to the bathroom and found I was starting to bleed, it's only brown discharge right now but I know soon it will turn red :( I'm sad but at the same time I'm happy I was able to do this on my own. I just hope things run smoothly from here.
> 
> Powell130 - I hope your package gets here soon! I'm excited for you! :)

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


I'm starting to worry that there wont be a heartbeat to find :/ my uterus feels pretty much like it's been in the same spot for about 2 weeks. I'm very worried about a MMC.


----------



## robinson380

Powell130 said:


> AerisandAlex said:
> 
> 
> Well looks like I'm done... I woke up this morning and went to the bathroom and found I was starting to bleed, it's only brown discharge right now but I know soon it will turn red :( I'm sad but at the same time I'm happy I was able to do this on my own. I just hope things run smoothly from here.
> 
> Powell130 - I hope your package gets here soon! I'm excited for you! :)
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to worry that there wont be a heartbeat to find :/ my uterus feels pretty much like it's been in the same spot for about 2 weeks. I'm very worried about a MMC.Click to expand...

Try to stay positive. I think it is natural to worry after having a mmc.


----------



## robinson380

I had Dr. appt on Friday and the Dr. took forever to find the hb on the doppler but was finally able to find it. Me and hubby's eyes were both filled with tears of relief and happiness! When I had my mmc in June not finding the hb on the doppler was when we found out and the us confirmed it.


----------



## AerisandAlex

I wouldn't look to that as a sign of a mmc Powell, :) It is still early for you, I'm sure your doctor would have said something if he was worried but it sounds like he wasn't worried at all :) I'm sure you'll find it during your next appt! :)


----------



## robinson380

AerisandAlex said:


> Well looks like I'm done... I woke up this morning and went to the bathroom and found I was starting to bleed, it's only brown discharge right now but I know soon it will turn red :( I'm sad but at the same time I'm happy I was able to do this on my own. I just hope things run smoothly from here.
> 
> Powell130 - I hope your package gets here soon! I'm excited for you! :)

:hugs: to you!


----------



## Powell130

AerisandAlex said:


> I wouldn't look to that as a sign of a mmc Powell, :) It is still early for you, I'm sure your doctor would have said something if he was worried but it sounds like he wasn't worried at all :) I'm sure you'll find it during your next appt! :)

I haven't seen my doctor since September 20th & Wont see her again until Nov 5th. I saw baby on an US Oct 7th in the ER, tho. But it feels like my uterus is the same size now as it was then, so I'm thinking the worst of course!


----------



## Powell130

robinson380 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AerisandAlex said:
> 
> 
> Well looks like I'm done... I woke up this morning and went to the bathroom and found I was starting to bleed, it's only brown discharge right now but I know soon it will turn red :( I'm sad but at the same time I'm happy I was able to do this on my own. I just hope things run smoothly from here.
> 
> Powell130 - I hope your package gets here soon! I'm excited for you! :)
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to worry that there wont be a heartbeat to find :/ my uterus feels pretty much like it's been in the same spot for about 2 weeks. I'm very worried about a MMC.Click to expand...
> 
> Try to stay positive. I think it is natural to worry after having a mmc.Click to expand...


I've never had a MMC


----------



## robinson380

Powell130 said:


> robinson380 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AerisandAlex said:
> 
> 
> Well looks like I'm done... I woke up this morning and went to the bathroom and found I was starting to bleed, it's only brown discharge right now but I know soon it will turn red :( I'm sad but at the same time I'm happy I was able to do this on my own. I just hope things run smoothly from here.
> 
> Powell130 - I hope your package gets here soon! I'm excited for you! :)
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to worry that there wont be a heartbeat to find :/ my uterus feels pretty much like it's been in the same spot for about 2 weeks. I'm very worried about a MMC.Click to expand...
> 
> Try to stay positive. I think it is natural to worry after having a mmc.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never had a MMCClick to expand...

I am sorry I thought that you had before this pregnancy. My apologies.


----------



## Powell130

robinson380 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinson380 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AerisandAlex said:
> 
> 
> Well looks like I'm done... I woke up this morning and went to the bathroom and found I was starting to bleed, it's only brown discharge right now but I know soon it will turn red :( I'm sad but at the same time I'm happy I was able to do this on my own. I just hope things run smoothly from here.
> 
> Powell130 - I hope your package gets here soon! I'm excited for you! :)
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to worry that there wont be a heartbeat to find :/ my uterus feels pretty much like it's been in the same spot for about 2 weeks. I'm very worried about a MMC.Click to expand...
> 
> Try to stay positive. I think it is natural to worry after having a mmc.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never had a MMCClick to expand...
> 
> I am sorry I thought that you had before this pregnancy. My apologies.Click to expand...


I had a VERY early MC. 3 days after BFP. But never had a MMC. Didn't even know they existed until BnB!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Powell I'm sure you will be fine, did it come? Just remenber to look low, my lil bean is kinda sitting mid abdomen but I use it with a full bladder hoping that it pushes it up! 

AnA :hugs: xx


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> Powell I'm sure you will be fine, did it come? Just remenber to look low, my lil bean is kinda sitting mid abdomen but I use it with a full bladder hoping that it pushes it up!
> 
> AnA :hugs: xx

I think it's coming today. It's at my local post office since this AM and it's less than a mile from my house. I can feel my uterus so I have an idea of where to try, I'm just worried about the fact that my uterus feels the same as it did 2 weeks ago :/


**update** doppler is out for delivery!! Looks like I should be getting it between 2-3pm today. So nervous!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Woohoo :D! Can't wait to hear your update WHEN you hear the hb :D! Xx


----------



## Sass827

Powell - I'm sure its going to be great. 2 more hours. Try to find something to distract yourself til then. 
I'm sorry to hear AnA, but happy you were able to do it on your own terms. And, I've heard your most fertile after a MC, so if you're up to it, you might want to get down to it. 
AFM- I'm leaving in 30 minutes for my first US and I'm BUGGING OUT! I seriously cannot focus. I'm still in my PJ's on the couch. I need to get up and get dressed and get going. AHH!


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> Powell - I'm sure its going to be great. 2 more hours. Try to find something to distract yourself til then.
> I'm sorry to hear AnA, but happy you were able to do it on your own terms. And, I've heard your most fertile after a MC, so if you're up to it, you might want to get down to it.
> AFM- I'm leaving in 30 minutes for my first US and I'm BUGGING OUT! I seriously cannot focus. I'm still in my PJ's on the couch. I need to get up and get dressed and get going. AHH!

Your right about being more fertile. I had 1 regular cycle after my MC then BAM BFP! 

You better get up and ready so you can get on when you get back and post some great pictures for us to see!! 

I've decided to try out some of the organizing tips on Pinterest until 2, then it's General Hospital time and sometime while I'm watching that, my doppler should arrive. Very apprehensive about this!


----------



## Hann12

AandA I'm sorry to hear that but at least it's happening naturally. Thinking of you :hugs: 

Powell - try not to worry about uterus size, it's very early for big changes. I haven't got a clue about where and how big mine is, I know the baby has moved up and I have a bump but beyond that I have no idea how to feel it! Sometimes the more you know the more you can stress yourself out unnecessarily. I'm sure you'll find it though!


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> AandA I'm sorry to hear that but at least it's happening naturally. Thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Powell - try not to worry about uterus size, it's very early for big changes. I haven't got a clue about where and how big mine is, I know the baby has moved up and I have a bump but beyond that I have no idea how to feel it! Sometimes the more you know the more you can stress yourself out unnecessarily. I'm sure you'll find it though!

Your so right! My friend that is only a few weeks ahead of my is pretty much obvlious to pretty much everything that we talk about on here and it's her second. I wish I could be that worry-free during pregnancy! lol If I don't know something about what's going on, I go straight to Dr Google or you ladies :haha:


----------



## Hann12

Powell130 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> AandA I'm sorry to hear that but at least it's happening naturally. Thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Powell - try not to worry about uterus size, it's very early for big changes. I haven't got a clue about where and how big mine is, I know the baby has moved up and I have a bump but beyond that I have no idea how to feel it! Sometimes the more you know the more you can stress yourself out unnecessarily. I'm sure you'll find it though!
> 
> Your so right! My friend that is only a few weeks ahead of my is pretty much obvlious to pretty much everything that we talk about on here and it's her second. I wish I could be that worry-free during pregnancy! lol If I don't know something about what's going on, I go straight to Dr Google or you ladies :haha:Click to expand...

Funnily enough after posting that I googled how to find the uterus! Lol! Let us know how you get on with the heartbeat!


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> AandA I'm sorry to hear that but at least it's happening naturally. Thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Powell - try not to worry about uterus size, it's very early for big changes. I haven't got a clue about where and how big mine is, I know the baby has moved up and I have a bump but beyond that I have no idea how to feel it! Sometimes the more you know the more you can stress yourself out unnecessarily. I'm sure you'll find it though!
> 
> Your so right! My friend that is only a few weeks ahead of my is pretty much obvlious to pretty much everything that we talk about on here and it's her second. I wish I could be that worry-free during pregnancy! lol If I don't know something about what's going on, I go straight to Dr Google or you ladies :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Funnily enough after posting that I googled how to find the uterus! Lol! Let us know how you get on with the heartbeat!Click to expand...

lol that's funny. I swear I have something new to google every day :haha:

Doppler should be here within the hour so I will definitely update you ladies!!


----------



## Jary

Anyone else getting growing pains? I'm feeling kinda heavy and it's starting to feel like I've got something growing in there! 

I have no idea how to feel for my uterus! Everything just feels the same when I feel my tummy.


----------



## BDownmommie

AnA - so sorry to hear about your news, very sad; however, like you said - better that you can do it on your own terms....


----------



## Powell130

Ahh it's 2:30, the mail hasn't come yet and I gotta pee but I wanna have a full bladder when it gets here! Looks like I'll be walking very carefully to the mailbox when it does get here haha


----------



## Powell130

It's here It's here....I will update you ladies. EeekK!!

Sh!t. I gotta go get batteries lol


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Haha powell I'm imagining you trying to walk with your legs crossed to go get batteries! Good luck xx


----------



## Powell130

i think i found it!!


----------



## Hann12

Yay that's amazing Powell! You'll know if its the baby as its a lot faster, if you find a beat feel your own pulse and if its a different speed, double, it's the baby!

Speaking of which, you guys are going to think I'm crazy but I can feel the baby! I thought I could for the past couple of days, the really early bubbly tickly feeling you get (not a kick) anyway I just felt it and put the Doppler on the exact position and there it was! Amazing! I felt my DD at 13 weeks, I'm measuring ahead at 11 weeks do guess its possible!


----------



## Powell130

I was wondering if what I was hearing was baby's heartbeat because it sounded more like whooshing to me than the "galloping horse" I've heard ladies talk about. But then I found my heart beat and it sounded just the same only faster so I know it was baby! ...then I went on googled for doppler videos lol and it's definitely baby! Such a relief!! Bubs must not like the doppler s/he kept moving away from it lol Such an amazing sound! I almost called hubs at work lol but I want to see his face when he hears it


----------



## robinson380

Powell130 said:


> I was wondering if what I was hearing was baby's heartbeat because it sounded more like whooshing to me than the "galloping horse" I've heard ladies talk about. But then I found my heart beat and it sounded just the same only faster so I know it was baby! ...then I went on googled for doppler videos lol and it's definitely baby! Such a relief!! Bubs must not like the doppler s/he kept moving away from it lol Such an amazing sound! I almost called hubs at work lol but I want to see his face when he hears it

YAY! How exciting. Which doppler did you order?


----------



## shellgirl

Powell130 said:


> I was wondering if what I was hearing was baby's heartbeat because it sounded more like whooshing to me than the "galloping horse" I've heard ladies talk about. But then I found my heart beat and it sounded just the same only faster so I know it was baby! ...then I went on googled for doppler videos lol and it's definitely baby! Such a relief!! Bubs must not like the doppler s/he kept moving away from it lol Such an amazing sound! I almost called hubs at work lol but I want to see his face when he hears it

Awww. So happy you found it hun! You're going to have a lot of fun with that and your hubby's expression will be priceless.


----------



## nearlythere38

aww wow thats great, hearing babies heartbeats, and feeling movements .... getting to the exciting parts now


----------



## Powell130

robinson380 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if what I was hearing was baby's heartbeat because it sounded more like whooshing to me than the "galloping horse" I've heard ladies talk about. But then I found my heart beat and it sounded just the same only faster so I know it was baby! ...then I went on googled for doppler videos lol and it's definitely baby! Such a relief!! Bubs must not like the doppler s/he kept moving away from it lol Such an amazing sound! I almost called hubs at work lol but I want to see his face when he hears it
> 
> YAY! How exciting. Which doppler did you order?Click to expand...

The Sonoline B 3mhz. It was $60 on eBay


----------



## Powell130

nearlythere38 said:


> aww wow thats great, hearing babies heartbeats, and feeling movements .... getting to the exciting parts now

I know :) I can't wait for movements!!


----------



## Sass827

yay! They found him right away. My pictures aren't great, but watching him move around was great. He waved once.
I think in the one on the left, he looks like a little mushroom head gremlin and on the right, DH says he looks like Mr. Burns from Simpsons. Heart rate was 156. Any guesses?
 



Attached Files:







1022121621_sm.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2









1022121620_sm.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> yay! They found him right away. My pictures aren't great, but watching him move around was great. He waved once.
> I think in the one on the left, he looks like a little mushroom head gremlin and on the right, DH says he looks like Mr. Burns from Simpsons. Heart rate was 156. Any guesses?

Beautiful pictures hun!!!

Ahh no idea on gender lol


----------



## prolifer

So cool you can hear the heartbeat at home anytime you like, now all we need is an at home US machine ^^

AnA :( Massive big hugs for you.

Sass, cute pics ^^


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> So cool you can hear the heartbeat at home anytime you like, now all we need is an at home US machine ^^
> 
> AnA :( Massive big hugs for you.
> 
> Sass, cute pics ^^

That would be the best!


----------



## prolifer

It sure would! 

I am not coughing as much as I was, but it's still there from time to time. Guess I am on the mend at last :) Slowly.

I was thinking of getting a 4d scan until I saw them online and they just seem to spoil the surprise of what your baby looks like. Any opinions?


----------



## Powell130

The smile on hubs' face when he heard the heartbeat when he got home from work was amazing :)


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies! Whew! It's been awhile since I've posted! I've had midterms (getting my master's) and have just been super exhausted. I've missed y'all though! Ok... here goes. 

Hann - hope you get your scan quickly! I can't believe they've had you wait so long! And that's awesome feeling the baby! So early and so cool! I think when you know what to feel for... it's easier to know what to expect! 

BDown- it is funny how people react to the news. I know no one on my dad's side of the family will be excited... they never are. And we weren't going to tell our kids until second tri, but DS (11) saw the 8 week scan pic and asked me if I was pregnant again. Well, I wasn't going to lie to him so I told him I was, but we weren't sure what was happening yet. He said, "Well, I hope the baby stays alive this time." We made the mistake of telling him too early with m/c #1 and told him that God needed the baby up in heaven to be an angel and he's equated heaven with death since my Dad passed away so. It's sad how aware and familiar with death he is as at such a young age. We've had lots of tragedy in our lives. :(

Powell - yay Doppler! Awesome finding the heartbeat! My hubs still won't let me get one. He says I'll freak out if I can't find the heartbeat and that's a $1000 trip to the ER he can save us. I know he's right... I would totally make him take me to the ER if my OB's office was closed. 

AnA - I hope you're doing okay. There's some closure to miscarrying naturally. I know with both of my D&Cs... I always wondered "what if" even though we had 3-4 ultrasounds that showed no baby/no heartbeat. Silver lining... you're super fertile now! I know so many people who got pregnant within 2-3 months of their miscarriage. I'll be thinking of you!

Jary - I've had a couple of those nights with those pains. The area around my belly button felt super stretchy and tight and achy the other night. Gotta love the stretching. :)

Sass - yay! Great scan pics! I have no idea how the nub or skull theory work. Something about being pointy or something like that. I won't guess gender... I'll just say beautiful baby!

Pro - glad you're feeling better! As for 4D, we got it with our DD and the only thing we saw on her scan pic that translated to real life was her beautiful, luscious, Angeina Jolie lips. Other than that, we were still surprised as to how she looked when she was born. She was kinda scrunched up in her scan pic. I think 4D scan pics are fun. They give you an idea of how your baby will look, but leave just enough to be surprised. 

Afm, according to lmp... I'm 10 + 3 days, but according to last scan, I'm 10 + 1 so I guess I'm not measuring that far off. I have my first official OB appt on Wed... pap, manual exam, breast exam, blood work and scan. Nervous as all hell again, but trying to remain calm and positive. Did anyone do the NT scan? I know it's done between 11-14 weeks, which a lot of you ladies are so just wondering. Also, I'm still up at night to pee every 2-3 hours, boobs still sore, and I'm constipated! Oh and my gas can clear the room. Lol. I tooted in the car the other day and DS rolled the window down, stuck his head out the window and said, "End me now!" haha. Gotta love 11 year old boys and the glamour of being pregnant. 

Hi to everyone I missed! xx


----------



## prolifer

I avoid any tests if I have the option to say no :)

My doctor won't do a pap on me until after baby is born, he says I will be induced at week 38 as usual - so nervous and excited!


----------



## Powell130

I think I'll be getting the NT test. If not just to see baby again, to see what the odds are for me. I think I'll feel better knowing rather than not. 

I'm in love with my doppler! Now if only I could get the video to upload from hubs phone to the computer i'd be in business lol


----------



## Starry Night

AerisandAlex said:


> Well looks like I'm done... I woke up this morning and went to the bathroom and found I was starting to bleed, it's only brown discharge right now but I know soon it will turn red :( I'm sad but at the same time I'm happy I was able to do this on my own. I just hope things run smoothly from here.
> 
> Powell130 - I hope your package gets here soon! I'm excited for you! :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. Please take care of yourself. 


AFM - feeling a little sorry for myself today. I feel so sickly most of the day and have been getting strange feelings of vertigo and dizziness. But then I feel sore from bloating and seem to pee myself from time to time which makes me think I'm bleeding so I panic. Today it just hit me that I'm going through all this yet I still don't know the health of my pregnancy. And I'm at a retreat with my husband for the area pastors (my dh is a pastor) and their wives and we've left DS with sitters for the first time overnight and I'm missing him like crazy. It just all hit me at once and I had to go back to our room and I just cried.:cry::cry: I see the doctor the day after I get back and I'm going to beg for another scan or something just to give me some clue on how my baby is doing.


----------



## prolifer

Poor Starry :( I do hope things get better for you.

I spoke too soon about my cough, it's back with a vengeance ugh! I have got myself some more anti-biotics (had a repeat script incase I needed it) and I will see if they have any effect on it.

Any tips for getting wet wax out of your ear? My doc won't flush it out because it's not hard or compacted but it's not draining or moving at all.


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> Poor Starry :( I do hope things get better for you.
> 
> I spoke too soon about my cough, it's back with a vengeance ugh! I have got myself some more anti-biotics (had a repeat script incase I needed it) and I will see if they have any effect on it.
> 
> Any tips for getting wet wax out of your ear? My doc won't flush it out because it's not hard or compacted but it's not draining or moving at all.

https://altmedicine.about.com/cs/govtregulation/a/EarCandle.htm


----------



## Starry Night

Not sure about the wax thing but would a heat compress or something like that help? I've heard of doctors using a candle sort of thing to get it out. I wonder if there is something you can just pick up at the pharmacy.

I really hope your cough clears up soon. Being sick is the pits at the best of times. It's the last thing you want when you're already feeling low. I hate how colds have a way of hanging around. Mine is being rather persistent as well but it doesn't sound nearly as bad.


----------



## Powell130

https://youtu.be/fM_bmpZLIQE


----------



## Stevensmummyx

The candle method can be dangerous! What I did was, got one of DS water guns, filled it with warm water and shot my inner ear with it, there was enough pressure to clear out my ear and it worked a treat! If you try this be careful not to squirt for longer than 2-3 mins at a time because it goes right in your ear it can make you dizzy xx


----------



## BDownmommie

prolifer said:


> Any tips for getting wet wax out of your ear? My doc won't flush it out because it's not hard or compacted but it's not draining or moving at all.

 My OH has a problem with his ears/ear wax - every so often he needs to have his ears officially 'drained' (really gross to watch btw, but don't worry you wont be able to see it). Anyways - it takes about 4 days to do the whole thing, and starts with 3 drops of mineral oil in each ear and keep it in there for 15 minutes (stay laying down for the time, and then when you get up, ensure that you clog a piece of kleenex into it to prevent dripping). Do that in your ear once a day for 4 days, and then after the 4th, you take luke warm water and a 'flush' it out (he has almost a syringe type thing to use)...keep flushing with your head over a sink and soon you will see the wax drop out....

Works every time for us - good luck


----------



## Hann12

Post is here - and still no scan letter grrrr


----------



## AerisandAlex

Stevensmummyx said:


> The candle method can be dangerous! What I did was, got one of DS water guns, filled it with warm water and shot my inner ear with it, there was enough pressure to clear out my ear and it worked a treat! If you try this be careful not to squirt for longer than 2-3 mins at a time because it goes right in your ear it can make you dizzy xx

Wow, I never thought of things like this and DH is always complaining about the wax in his ear, I'll have to tell him about these methods, both yours and BDownmommie sound awesome :)

Aww Starry, I can imagine how you feel right now. When I first went back to work after my son was born, I felt caged, I wanted to go home every minute of the day and was trying to think of excuses to leave but I knew I couldn't. Don't worry though, you'll be back with DS soon :) And I'm sure your doctor will give you another scan if you ask him for it. When I was preggo with my daughter, she wouldn't show us if she was a boy or a girl and I was told, at the final scan, that it was the FINAL scan, I was so upset and I went to my appt and complained to my doc that I NEEDED to know and she scheduled me for a scan the following day and we found out she was a girl! :) If my doc will do that to find out the gender, I'm sure yours will do it to show you that your little one is doing just fine :)

and thanks cgav1424 :) I am trying to think of it like that, when I go in for my appt on Wedesnday, we're going to discuss TTC again once everything is taken care of, we want to start as soon as possible and I'm actually thinking about looking for that cassavana root at our local grocery stores as they say it has been linked to twinning :)


----------



## BDownmommie

Good luck with the twinning option AnA - if your goona look into that, might I suggest reviewing 'Q10 effects for female fertility' - I doubt that newest report is out right now, but there are many many benefits (increased cell reproduction) and no known side effects as it is a naturally occuring co-enzyme. My specialist is actually one of the leading researchers in the world on this topic - google him too - Bentov.

If you wanna know more, don't be afraid to ask - I have rave reviews about this stuff.


----------



## Powell130

Did the link for my video work?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM_bmpZLIQE&feature=youtu.be

That's baby, right? :)


----------



## Jary

That's baby! Lovely vid Powell :) thank you for sharing!


----------



## robinson380

Powell your video is gone now?


----------



## Powell130

robinson380 said:


> Powell your video is gone now?

What do you mean gone? I just watched it on the thumbnail that's in the thread a few comments up?


----------



## cgav1424

That's baby alright! That made me smile... thank you!


----------



## robinson380

Powell130 said:


> robinson380 said:
> 
> 
> Powell your video is gone now?
> 
> What do you mean gone? I just watched it on the thumbnail that's in the thread a few comments up?Click to expand...

weird...it is there now. The page must not have loaded properly :)


----------



## Hann12

Cute vid Powell - sounds exactly the same as mine! 

So done with puking! Every day I seem to get worse, it should be getting better not worse!


----------



## Jary

:hugs: Hann, FX'd it'll settle down soon. When is it worse for you? Mines the evening.

I've not puked anymore since last week but I feel really rough this evening. Thought of food is just yuck except for toast, so my lovely fiancé is making me some.

Told my dad today. Think he was a bit shocked but he sounded happy for us :)

Getting more stretching pains! It's feels like my uterus has cheeks and is blowing them out! Baby must be making room for his/herself!


----------



## robinson380

Powell great video :) I think I am going to have to order a doppler too. How long did it take you to find the hb? Do you recommend sonoline b?


----------



## Powell130

It took mayb 2 minutes the first time I used it. All the other times it has taken me maybe a minute to find it. I definitely reccomend it! It's the greatest thing!


----------



## shellgirl

Love your heartbeat video Powell! I will be ordering one of those in a few weeks so I can do it too. Got to see and hear my little one's for the first time today. Got teary eyed :cloud9:


----------



## Powell130

shellgirl said:


> Love your heartbeat video Powell! I will be ordering one of those in a few weeks so I can do it too. Got to see and hear my little one's for the first time today. Got teary eyed :cloud9:

I did too the first time I saw it! I cried big tears of relief in the bathroom while getting dressed after :) it's so amazing! Yesterday was the first time I actually heard the heartbeat tho, and after realizing that IS what I was hearing, all I can do is smile :)


----------



## prolifer

Awr, yay for heartbeats ^^

I will go to my pharmacy this morning and ask for anything they can give me to clear out this wet wax, if they can't help me than I will definitely try out these methods suggested here :) I've written them all down ^^ Thanks a bunch!

I still only throw up once each morning before breakfast, I don't throw up after that unless I haven't eaten for a long time. OH is being very trying lately, he is showing MAJOR favourtism towards our daughter and treating our sons like dirt and if I am not around to watch him with my eyes, he actually smacks our 3 year old for something as little as pointing at him.


----------



## Powell130

When I went to the drug store earlier looking for aloe to use with my doppler, I saw a box that said Ear Wax Removal Kit. Not sure what it consisted of, but they do exist! lol I hope ya'll can get the problem resolved!

Yumm...I just put a Jalapeno Popper Dip in the oven :) I'm so excited about it lol


----------



## AerisandAlex

BDownmommie said:


> Good luck with the twinning option AnA - if your goona look into that, might I suggest reviewing 'Q10 effects for female fertility' - I doubt that newest report is out right now, but there are many many benefits (increased cell reproduction) and no known side effects as it is a naturally occuring co-enzyme. My specialist is actually one of the leading researchers in the world on this topic - google him too - Bentov.
> 
> If you wanna know more, don't be afraid to ask - I have rave reviews about this stuff.


Thanks so much! I'll definitely look them up! :)

Powell - Wow! Great video, I'm going to order one of those myself for the next time, it'd be great to listen to heartbeat whenever you're worried to ease your mind :) Not to mention it's just fun to find and listen to! :)


----------



## Hann12

I have a stomach bug, it's awful! Been throwing up constantly since 4pm yesterday. My DD has it too. Relieved its not worsening MS but my goodness I feel awful! Really hope there is no harm coming to the baby from it. My stomach feels like I am being stabbed from the inside out. So horrendous!


----------



## prolifer

Just don't get dehydrated and bubs will be fine - sorry you're feeling so horrible :(


----------



## Hann12

Thanks, trying to drink water, it keeps coming back up, hoping some of it stays in!


----------



## Sass827

Maybe go for some Gatorade? Being sick stinks!


----------



## Powell130

Gatoraid is a good way to go, at least sometime to try and see if you can keep it down. Baby should be just fine as long as you don't have a really high fever or get dehydrated, like Pro said. I'm sorry you feel so crappy! My cousin and his family have been sick (pretty much 2/4 of them at all times) for like the last 2 months, since Kathryn started school. 

I can definitely see how the doppler can be addictive lol I really want to use it right now to see if there is a difference in heartrate from before me going to bed last night to waking up. But I have to NOT use it everyday lol


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> Maybe go for some Gatorade? Being sick stinks!

CONGRATS on your plum!! :)


----------



## Hann12

Thanks girls, starting to feel slightly better now, managed to drink and had done sleep. It's not been a fun 24 hours but hopefully on the up again now. I'm guessing we got it from a gym group I took DD to on Monday. Guess that's going to happen when we go to things with lots of other children there. Hope we get a bit of relief for a while now though as my DD was poorly last week too. My DH has been amazing, thank goodness he didn't have it at the same time! 

Sass - congratulations on being a plum! So exciting! 

Post came today, no scan letter, was feeling too sick at the time to be bothered but starting to get annoyed now! 

Oh and found peanuts HB so feeling a bit better that he/she is okay still


----------



## Skittles32

Hi Girls!

Been MIA for a while but still been lurking in the shadows trying to keep up with you all :flower:

My great news for the day...We got to hear the heartbeat today :happydance: Im so very happy! I hope all is well with everyone!!


----------



## cgav1424

Hann, I'm sorry you and DD are sick. :( I'd say Gatorade, water, maybe some ginger ale or anything you can keep down, really!

Sass - congrats on the plum! Awesome! The fruit we become always makes me want some...

Skittles - yay for hearing the heartbeat!

Afm, appointment and scan in a little over an hour's time. I'm scared!


----------



## robinson380

cgav1424 said:


> Hann, I'm sorry you and DD are sick. :( I'd say Gatorade, water, maybe some ginger ale or anything you can keep down, really!
> 
> Sass - congrats on the plum! Awesome! The fruit we become always makes me want some...
> 
> Skittles - yay for hearing the heartbeat!
> 
> Afm, appointment and scan in a little over an hour's time. I'm scared!

Good luck at your appt cgav


----------



## Skittles32

Good luck cgav!!


----------



## Powell130

Good Luck cgav! Can't wait to see a picture :)


----------



## Powell130

We finally got rid of one more of the puppies. A guy that hubs worked with and his wife came and got him last night. I DID cry like a baby for about 5 minutes after they left!! Like CRIED lol hubs was laughing at me :haha: Now we're down to 7, and mom is having a false pregnancy, ugh stressful lol


----------



## eggo preggo

Hello ladies,

Big news for me today, had my ultrasound today. All is well, strong heart beat and measuring well at 10plus weeks :) 3.5cm. We are so thrilled and relieved. 

Started to tell friends which feels amazing, no news like good news :)

Hann hope you feel better soon.

Powell good luck with the puppies they can be quite a handful but looks like you have had loads of dog practice which will come in useful with baby :)


----------



## Powell130

eggo preggo said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Big news for me today, had my ultrasound today. All is well, strong heart beat and measuring well at 10plus weeks :) 3.5cm. We are so thrilled and relieved.
> 
> Started to tell friends which feels amazing, no news like good news :)
> 
> Hann hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Powell good luck with the puppies they can be quite a handful but looks like you have had loads of dog practice which will come in useful with baby :)

Ahh I was about to go get a salad from Zaxby's BUT General Hospital is just coming on so looks like this mama is on the couch for the next hour lol

We have 2 more puppies to get rid of and I'm probably going to cry when we do. We're keeping one, my little Steven. He's such a mama's boy, I can't part with him! lol I really hope this is a false pregnancy she's going thru, pretty sure it is because she went into heat RIGHT after she whelped the pups, we didn't even have time to get her fixed! Plus, with the dates, she should have already given birth. I'm really temped to use my doppler on her before taking her to the vet :haha:

Here's my little Kaos and his new mommy. He is now known as Honey. I miss him, but we'll go visit!

I've gotten so attached to them, since they almost 6 months old. They're my little bad kids haha
 



Attached Files:







kaos.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hann12

Yay eggo that's great news! Congratulations! Do you have one at 12 weeks too? 

Cgav - hope the scan went well!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats skittles and eggo! So wonderful! Eggo- so funny that you know the length. Just found mine out today while on the phone with a woman from the hospital. She said it's 61 mm. Any ideas how to find out what normal range should be? Like aka, is this going to be a tall baby? Just wondering. DH is over 6 foot, but I'm only 5'3". 
How'd it go cgav? Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## Starry Night

:flower: Congrats to all the ladies who had such good appointments and scans! Loved the heart beat video!

Good luck to those waiting on upcoming scans.

AFM - saw the doctor today. How useless. I had to sneak a peek at my ultrasound results because she wouldn't read them to me as she was busy reading over the results from my most recent scan from out of town. I kept asking about the slow growth. I saw that the scan from the 4th showed the baby measured 6+1 but the scan from the 14th said 6+4 to 7 weeks (the sac measured 7 but baby was 6+4). She said the dates could be out as much as 10 days due to the baby being so little. So I have to ride on that.

She also said that they can't check if the baby is growing or not until the 20 week scan. :nope: I asked when a doppler could pick up a heart beat and she said 12 weeks so I have to hope that when my regular doctor returns that he will agree to use it at my first prenatal appointment in 4 weeks.

So in short, I'm being forced to assume I'm pregnant. I know there is nothing they can do to prevent a miscarriage but getting some sort of reassurance would have been nice. We asked, but they said no.


----------



## cgav1424

Hi everyone!

Phew! Another scan done and still happy news! Baby measuring 11 +1 with a CRL of 4.23 cm, strong heartbeat, looking "perfect", "nothing to be concerned about" and we're "95% out of the woods." << all my doctor's words. :) Ultrasound gave me a due date of May 14, but we're sticking with May 18 because May 14 is DS birthday and we don't want him to feel like baby is already stealing his thunder. Doctor did warn us that baby will come before due date, which I'm totally fine with.

Thank you for the positive vibes, girls... I swear I couldn't get through first tri without you guys! Um, I would love to put up a picture, but I'm super technologically stupid and don't know how to!

Sass - the measurement they give you is crown to rump length (CRL) so it actually doesn't measure from head to toe because baby's legs are curled up under his/her torso so this number doesn't give you an accurate reading of whether or not your baby will be tall. I looked on a chart and average CRL for 12 weeks is 5.4 cm and 13 weeks is 7.4 cm so 
61 mm = 6.1 cm which means your little bean is falling nicely in the middle... perfect for your dates. :) 

Eggo - yay good scan Wednesday!!! 

Powell - your puppies are adorable!

:hi: to everyone else!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on the fantastic scan results!


----------



## cgav1424

Starry - I'm sorry you had such a crappy appointment. How can your doctor not check if baby is growing until 20 weeks or not?! She can't just do another scan or order one for you? That seems ridiculous! I don't understand why she's not ordering another scan for you in another week or so to see if there's a heartbeat and/or any growth. At least that way you know what to expect. Well, focus on the positive. You're obviously pregnant and there's been growth with each scan you've had so maybe your dates are just off. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Sass827

Star- I just don't know how you have the patience for these idiots. I'd kill somebody! When do you get to go ack again?


----------



## mathgenius33

Sorry to hear that Starry. I had a regular check up yesterday, but they told me they also wouldn't do another US until 18 weeks to check on everything. However, they did do a doppler and found the heartbeat, and I'm just under 12 weeks. It's strange they didn't at least give you the option. It's too bad you can't request a US.


----------



## Starry Night

I go back November 19th. I'll be (or should be) 12 weeks by then so I'm really hoping they'll at least try the doppler. Also hoping that if they can't find the heart beat with that then they will send me for an ultrasound. But I'm starting to doubt it at this point.


----------



## AerisandAlex

Starry Night said:


> I go back November 19th. I'll be (or should be) 12 weeks by then so I'm really hoping they'll at least try the doppler. Also hoping that if they can't find the heart beat with that then they will send me for an ultrasound. But I'm starting to doubt it at this point.

Wow, I'm surprised they'd ask you wait so long :( I know I wouldn't have the patience either... I mean, I only had to wait one week before she'd do another ultrasound, and the day before my appt I ran to the ER for one, I couldn't stand waiting anymore. But I'm sure everything will be okay and they'll find your little bean's HB! :hugs: I'm sure if they thought something was wrong they wouldn't wait so long to try again, so I'd think of it as a positive :D


We went in for another ultrasound today, to see what was going on... the gestational sac has collapsed and there is still a lot left to pass... I was given the options of the D&E, the misoprostol medicine, or to continue passing everything on my own... this time, since I trusted her judgement as she was obviously right about everything, I asked her what she thought was best, she advised the medicine, so I jumped at it, I just want this nightmare to be over now so we can move on to TTC again as soon as possible. I go in and see her again tomorrow morning for another ultrasound to see what has passed, I've taken it all now and there was a lot of pain for about an hour but it's settled down, but ugh, there's hardly anything that's passed this time... if it doesn't go on it's own, we're looking at a D&E, which honestly doesn't sound so bad anymore.

We've been having fun though informing everyone that although this one is gone, we ARE going to TTC again. We've never been so open about TTC because we get judged a LOT in my family and in DH's, especially since DH has 3 children from his previous marriage, therefore he has 5 kids currently, but we were happy to tell everyone that we're happy and we are going to have more children whether they like it or not :) Another thing I'm looking forward to is one of my close friends is giving birth to her identical twin boys tomorrow morning!! (scheduled c-section) and I'm hoping she's feeling up to some company later in the afternoon because I'm eager to go down and meet her two newborns!


----------



## Sass827

Good for you AnA! :thumbup:


----------



## prolifer

Aw, my cousin had twin girls a few months ago ^^

I have finally, FINALLY stopped coughing! Now my 5 year old is sick -_- I swear, for the last 3 months there's always been SOMEONE sick in this house. As soon as someone gets better, someone else gets ill. It's never ending!

I have to get a scan done when I am 20 weeks, but that will be Christmas day! Guess it'll have to wait :/

I got a plum too :D I also have a family reunion next weekend, I really don't want to go because if they notice me at all they will start asking questions and I'm not so sure saying I am bloated is going to work!


----------



## Hann12

Wow so much happened yesterday! I'm waking up feeling so much better today which is a massive relief as I felt so awful for about 36 hours, was terrible! Now I'm just back to the normal morning sickness feeling! 

AandA - what a fantastic attitude to have! You have been so strong throughput this, I'm not sure I could have coped like you. I really hope it all happens easily for you now and that you get your rainbow baby soon. 

Starry - I am so frustrated for you! Can you buy a Doppler to find the heartbeat yourself? They aren't that expensive and we have all found them 9+ weeks. What about if you went in to hospital saying you had pains, would they scan you? I would lie to get it done tbh! Waiting until 20 weeks is too long! Mind you on the flip side clearly they aren't worried and must think its a viable pregnancy. I hope you don't have to wait though

Cgav - fantastic scan news! All sounds perfect! Why would your baby def come before your DD? Was your other one early? I have a wedding to go to 3-4 hours away 4 days before my current DD, still planning on going! Hope I don't go into labour lol but I was 4 days late with DD, so doubt I'll be early!

Pro - yay for getting rid of the cough but sorry your little one is sick now. I know how you feel, we are plagued with sickness too! Hope it goes soon! 

Sorry if I missed anyone. Hoping for a quiet day today finishing recovering and hope to feel back to normal (well pregnancy normal anyway!)


----------



## Hann12

Oh and maybe I'll get my scan letter today......but prob not lol!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Starry: I think the fact that they are telling you to wait to 20 weeks in itself is a good sign! However I don't understand why they woulsnt want to keep track with growth, I know that a friend of mine her first baby was born really small so this time round she got extra scans to keep an eye on growth. I would also suggest the doppler or march over and demand that you want to know what's going on, afterall it is your body! :hugs: 

AnA: :hugs: its good to see such positive attitude from you, you will get your sticky rainbow baby! 

Pro: glad you've managed to stop coughing bet you feel more human lol! Its typical that as soon as you feel better someone else gets it lol! I used to stay in my mums with steven and the LO and all In there was 9 of us so everytime one of us was sick it happily done its rounds!

Powell: your dog is so cute! And steven is a good choice of name for your puppy if I do say :p! 

Han: still no scan date? I would definatelt phone them up and have a moan! You should have one by now!! 

Cgav: yayy for good scan news!!

Afm! Scan tomorrow and my nerves are kicking in lol! I'm looking forward to telling my parents lol! Big steven is making my t-shirt so i shall upload a pic later when its done! Hope everyone is ok :) xx


----------



## Hann12

Thing is I have called twice and they just keep telling me to go away! They say I will get the letter with about a weeks notice of the scan date as they are short staffed and can't give anymore notice. I will leave it until Monday and try again as I'll be almost 12 weeks then. I can't be the only one at that hospital chasing though! Just annoying, really hope it arrives today! 

Good luck with the scan tomorrow! So exciting!


----------



## eggo preggo

Sass827 said:


> Congrats skittles and eggo! So wonderful! Eggo- so funny that you know the length. Just found mine out today while on the phone with a woman from the hospital. She said it's 61 mm. Any ideas how to find out what normal range should be? Like aka, is this going to be a tall baby? Just wondering. DH is over 6 foot, but I'm only 5'3".
> How'd it go cgav? Sending positive vibes your way!

Sass, i found a chart which gives you age to length. You seem about right for 12 weeks. In the first trimester the growth rate should be the same for everyone. That is how they predict how far along you are. Bit early to tell if the baby is tall, i reckon!

Ladies thanks for all the congrats :)
AnA your attitude is admirable, keep it up and big hug x

Starry so hope you get more news very soon can you maybe borrow a doppler from a friend?

Powell- sounds like you are going to make a brilliant mum :)

My doppler still has not arrived...pfffttt


----------



## eggo preggo

https://www.babycenter.com/average-fetal-length-weight-chart

Link to fetal length chart :)


----------



## Hann12

Can't believe it but my scan letter came today!! It's for a week tomorrow -2nd nov so bang on 12 weeks! Unfortunately my DH now can't make that date. He's seeing if he can do anything but not looking very likely which is a pain as either I go alone which I'm not keen on or I move it but seeing as they have been so difficult to just get an appointment in the first place I can imagine that they will give me a really late one the following week and I'll be really cross to have to wait that long. Really hope DH can move things!!


----------



## BDownmommie

Hann - congrats on the scan letter, finally. I would have been going mad. Too bad (so far) about OH - hopefully things will work out and he will be there with you. 

AnA - sorry to hear - but as with everyone else, great attitude - I hope the next cycle works for you and that you continue this journey with us.

Starry - I would have to agree that a visit to the ER might be in order. I would definately be out of my mind waiting until 20 weeks.

Had my first OB appointment, no visual on the babies, but heard them both and it made me smile (of course lol). Like the OB, she seems very freindly and confident - very reassuring. Sadly, I don't get anther appointment until the next round of tests are done - Nov 5th or so....boo...


----------



## Hann12

BDownMommie - thats great that you heard them both! Bet its a relief. Nov 5th isn't long to wait - hopefully it will fly by!

DH just text, he can make the scan!! So excited, only have 8 days to wait!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Woooohooooo for scan date hann!! Xx


----------



## BDownmommie

That's so awesome he can be there - yay :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AerisandAlex

prolifer - You could always wear a big sweat shirt to it? lol I don't know where the reunion will be so I don't know how cold it'd be, but that's what I'd do if I didn't want people to know! lol But I'm glad you stopped coughing! I know what you mean though, that's the same way here, as soon as one of us stops being sick, someone else gets sick! lol

Hann12 - I would be screaming by now for a scan, that seems so weird. Do you live in a town with a large or small hospital in the area? I mean around here, we have like 3 hospitals within range and a diagnostic center on top it and they all do scans, blood work, mri's, etc and they do it whenever a doctor tells them too. All I have to do is get a paper from the doc, she always writes me one walking out of the office, I mean she just gave me one today when I left for blood work on the HCG to see if it decreases. It just seems like they're stalling where they shouldn't be :( I'm so sorry they're being so stubborn but I'm glad you got your papers and that your DH can join you for your scan! :)


Stevensmummyx - Can't wait to see your scans!! Remember to post pictures here too :D

eggo - I hope you get your doppler soon so you can hear your little one's HB! :D

BDownmommie - I'm glad you got to hear them and that you have a great OB! :) That's always important :hugs:

Thanks girls! It's been rough but you girls have been the best and it's really helped me through everything :)
My u/s today showed that my uterus is almost empty, seems to be a little something left but we can't tell what it is. My cervix is closed though so now we're just going to watch my HCG levels decrease now, I hope they come down soon, she said they could take a week or a month, I'm hoping it's the week! lol


----------



## Powell130

https://iputabirdonit.blogspot.com/2012/10/maternity-countdown-shirt-fabric-paint.html

I'm making one of these this weekend!


----------



## Jary

Yay Hann!!! So pleased you finally got your date! One of my work colleagues is 8 days behind me and she hasn't got any news from her midwife or got her scan date. Bit rubbish really.

Was worried I was getting a UTI yesterday and dipped my wee at work which showed leukocytes and protein...signs of infection but when I rang my doc she told me pregnant women often have these in their urine anyway even without an infection. I think it must just be baby putting pressure on my bladder as I haven't had any of the usual pain of UTIs. Hope it's baby anyway.

My boss went through my risk assessment at work today...certain things I can't do and patients I can't care for etc. then she mentioned mat leave, pay etc..eek!! Lol seems like ages away!


----------



## prolifer

I was laying on my side last night and then I rolled onto my back so I could turn to the other side and it hurt! Like something heavy pushed down suddenly when I lay on my back. 

Catching up on the posts now :)


----------



## pinktiara

I get that if i move to quickly but it feels like a sharp quick pain the worst !


----------



## Hann12

Pro - could be just all the organs starting to squish together!

Jary, great that you've had the risk assessment sorted! All feeling more real now! We are almost 11 weeks! 

Feeling horrible again tonight, think pregnancy related rather than illness though. Hoping its gone by tri 2 like it did with my DD. it would be nice not to feel yucky wouldn't it?!


----------



## prolifer

It sure would, I hate nausea so much!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Is it sad that it's taken me this long to find this May forum?? :o)

May I join you ladies?


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, BellaRosa!

I'm with everyone else on the nausea. :( It's always the worst in the evening for me. I just feel really disgusting. DH bought a bag of nacho chips for me to munch on. They really help.

I've been getting shooting pains up both sides of my groin all day. I'm really hoping it's growing pains and not a bladder infection or anything. Ugh.


----------



## Sass827

Adorable shirt Powell! Love it. 
Hey Bella! 
I've had the pain the last two weeks too. I was describing them to DH as someone with a Small torch making a line of fire up in between my hips. Not cool. Since I've had a scan this week, I feel safe saying the pain is normal. WeRe just in a serious growth phase is all. :shrug:


----------



## prolifer

My MMORPG isn't working today so I just grabbed DH and went through DD's bedroom. Filled up the garbage bins and still not done yet! So many toys and rubbish lol

Hi Bella! Everyone's welcome here ^^

Not sure what to do with the toys that are too good to toss away though?


----------



## Hann12

Hi Bella! Nice to have you on here! 

Pro - can you give them to charity? Or if they are really good make money by selling on eBay? 

So my DH now has the sickness. It's harder for a man you know, they struggle much more than us lol! It's a really good thing women have the babies! Anyway he's in recovery, I do feel sorry for him as it was awful! I'm feeling more normal today, just the usual ms! 
Starry - I'm worse afternoons/evenings too! I also have the pains, very bad last night actually so your post was very timely! 

11 weeks today! Happy 11 weeks to all my due date buddies! What are we now? Limes? Exciting - sounds much bigger than a prune!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Welcome bellarose :D! 

Yayyy lime day and also scan day for me :D! Made my announcement t-shirt last night and it looks awesome if I do say so myself, will upload a pic later for you ladies to see! 

Alsoo I get to finally tell people today! Thank goodness for that! Xx


----------



## Hann12

Good luck for today Stevensmummy! Can't wait to hear how you get on and to see the tshirt!


----------



## Jary

Is that the tshirt with the skeleton baby on it? :)

Yes Hann we are limes!! I've been feeling very full and stretched. I have been a bit constipated (sorry tmi) but I don't think it's just that. Get cramping on and off and had some discomfort too when I was lying in bed but I think it gets worse when I need the loo.

We are going out for a friends bday tomorrow and dressing up for Halloween (all the guys are going as Mexicans and my OH insisted on buying the biggest sombrero he could find. Now two other friends have the same ones...we won't fit in the pub!) I'm going as Sally from nightmare before Xmas but I need to take the costume in as its massive! Anywho we are telling everyone then but stress we haven had the scan yet.

Hurry up Tuesday!!! I want to see my bean and make sure he/she is ok!


----------



## Hann12

I'm sure you'll be fine Jary, I know how you feel though, its a worry telling people before the scan but you have all the good symtoms so FX all is fine! Sounds like a very fun night planned! Actually sounds quite American, maybe because we generally don't celebrate halloween so much! Or maybe thats just us! :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

yep jary its the skeleton one :d homemade and i am really impressed lol! Ive also been suffering from constipation! not fun at all, not really been crampy tho im just waiting for that lol x
 



Attached Files:







Glasgow City-20121026-00332.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## nearlythere38

love that t-shirt! ive got a halloween party to get through on saturday night, and need to disguise the fact that i am not drinking. its gonna be a nightmare :-/


----------



## Stevensmummyx

ive seen some woman suggesting non alcoholic wine so it does look like you are having a drink, or a tonic water and lime and it looks like a wine spritzer or something x


----------



## Hann12

I always drink tonic and pretend its gin and tonic!


----------



## Jary

I think Halloween is under-celebrated, it's a wonderful time of the year :)

Next year I am SO dressing baby up for Halloween. Hehe I'm cruel but they'd look so cute as a pumpkin or something :)

And that tshirt is awesome! I saw some skeleton costumes when looking for mine and thought it would be cool if they did a pregnant one like your tshirt.

Well I was supposed to go to the garage to get my tyres looked at as I bought new ones last week and they keep losing air from somewhere :S but I have a heavy head/headache and guess what?! Starting to feel sick again. Nvm I'll have to pop in tomorrow.

Looking forward to when we can all put up our 12 week scan pics!


----------



## BDownmommie

nearlythere38 said:


> love that t-shirt! ive got a halloween party to get through on saturday night, and need to disguise the fact that i am not drinking. its gonna be a nightmare :-/

Gingerale and cranberry covers for vodka and cranberry very well, and if your out at a pub - a shirley temple (lol) covers nicely for a singapore sling. 

Heehee - i ordered a shirley temple at a gathering where only one person knew, and the look on his face was priceless - he actually took the drink from me and tasted it to ensure there was no booze - over protective much?


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> My MMORPG isn't working today so I just grabbed DH and went through DD's bedroom. Filled up the garbage bins and still not done yet! So many toys and rubbish lol
> 
> Hi Bella! Everyone's welcome here ^^
> 
> Not sure what to do with the toys that are too good to toss away though?


I forgot the name of the websites, but there's sites where you can trade your toys for ones better age appropriate.I saw it on a TV show so I'm not sure if it's only US, but it's worth looking for :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ahhh feel like screaming, in the hospital, appointment was for 10 past 2 and I'm still waiting with a full bladder which bloody hurts lol! X


----------



## cgav1424

Awesome shirts, Powell and StevensMummy! So fun that everyone's gettin ready to announce! We've told my family, my best friends (who guessed at my birthday dinner when I didn't drink or have a ciggy) and some moms at our daughter's school as there was no hiding it anymore at 10 weeks. We've had our dating scan and DH really wants to start yelling everyone, but I told him a few more weeks yet. I'm no sure when I'll feel safe! 

Oh and the constipation! It's been my #1, consistent symptom since BFP. It's miserable and I've also been prone to the cramping because of it. Sometimes it's in my abdomen and others in my lower back. It's been awful!

StevensMummy - hope you get called soon! It's always the worst when you have to sit and wait with a full bladder! Good luck on your scan... can't wait to see it!

Hann - so glad and relieved for you that you finally got your scan date and DH can go with you! 

:hi: to all the rest of you ladies! Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Finally been scanned :D! Bubs is measuring 9-10 weeks rather than 11, I must have ovulated later so due date is being pushed to 29th of May so still a may baby, means I get another scan in 4 weeks x


----------



## Sass827

Congrats stevensmommy! So nice to see. 
Great shirts. DH and I are having our neighbor shoot our announcement pic later today in our Halloween shirts too. I'll post it later. 
So hospital never called w results, so I'm going to go stalk them today. 
Oh and woke up this morning to an exploded freezer that flooded the first floor and the game room in the basement. never gets easy, does it?


----------



## Sass827

Oh and a big congrats to all you limes! Limeys? Limes!


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Stevensmummy! Did you know your dates could have been that far out? It's a very cute baby! Are you still announcing?


----------



## Hann12

Sass how annoying about the freezer! No it doesn't get easier - new challenges every week!! 
Feeling sick again, so fed up of throwing up, so glad there is hopefully only anotherc2 weeks max left!


----------



## pinktiara

I can't believe i'm 12 weeks tomorrow kind of bummed I had to have an early scan so I wont get to see babes till december same thing with my son damn spotting lol Is everyone sharing at 12 weeks I plan on telling the rest of the family aunts cousins and such and will reveal on facebook in December after the ultrasound


----------



## nearlythere38

stevensmummy did you put a scan pic up cos its not showing it on mine? Aww great that baby is doing well, but its so crap when they put you back, they did it with my first and i felt mad cos i was going through all the milestones again lol. 

Im defo "announcing" after the nuchal scan which is booked for 7th November. I have a feeling they will put me forward by a few days because i only have a 24 day cycle and the date they have given me at the moment is based on a 28 day cycle, but i think i ovulated earlier. I just wish the scan was this week so i could announce before all these parties and events.

the party tomorrow is a house party at my neighbours, so I have bought alcohol free Kopparberg, and I am going to pour it into a glass at my house and make an excuse to say i need ice then hopefully noone will know the difference. I cant stomach tonic water, and i dont know what a shirley temple is lol


----------



## nearlythere38

Hann12 said:


> Sass how annoying about the freezer! No it doesn't get easier - new challenges every week!!
> Feeling sick again, so fed up of throwing up, so glad there is hopefully only anotherc2 weeks max left!

oooh god, im the same, 3 times today. I was only sick 3 times during my whole pregnancy last time. i am so OVER this now :growlmad:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hann12 said:


> Congratulations Stevensmummy! Did you know your dates could have been that far out? It's a very cute baby! Are you still announcing?

I wasn't sure because my cycles vary a lot but according to my lmp I would be 11 weeks, I obviously just ovulated later, just means baby is due 3 days after oh birthday :D! And yep we got to see the heartbeat so we are over happy, we have told LO and both our parents, will tell grandparents and everyone else tomorrow x


----------



## Hann12

Thats great news stevensmummy! Have a great time telling people! Can't wait for next week so I can too!


----------



## eggo preggo

My secret is out with all my friends- it has now become so real!

Limey, lime. . Yay
Good weekend x


----------



## Powell130

Good news all around, I love it! Well except for the exploded freezer and flooding!

I am waiting patiently for my appointment on the 5th and then we'll probably get a date for the NT test and after that we'll announce on FB. 

Gotta go to Hobby Lobby to get some fabric paint in a little bit to make my shirt :)


----------



## Powell130

Is anyone elses baby in pretty much the same spot everytime they find him/her with the doppler?


----------



## Hann12

Powell130 said:


> Is anyone elses baby in pretty much the same spot everytime they find him/her with the doppler?

Nope mine moves loads, it takes me a while to find it each time as its never in the same place twice!! I'm sure both are normal though!

Yay Eggo that's great!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

heres my little bean <3 x
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> heres my little bean <3 x

SO cute!!!


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone elses baby in pretty much the same spot everytime they find him/her with the doppler?
> 
> Nope mine moves loads, it takes me a while to find it each time as its never in the same place twice!! I'm sure both are normal though!
> 
> Yay Eggo that's great!Click to expand...

I've had to chase him/her down a few times to get a reading on the BPM, but it's always in the same spot to begin with. I googled because it kinda freaked me out and it seems kinda common. So I'm not worried about it as of yet!


----------



## robinson380

I was only able to find the baby for about 5 seconds last night on the doppler and I tried 3 different times. I have a tilted uterus and know that it is supposed to correct itself soon if it hasn't already.

I am having the NT testing next Friday.


----------



## Hann12

Robinson my NT is next Friday too!!

I honestly wouldn't worry about where you find the baby at the moment, there is no normal at this stage, just what's normal for you


----------



## robinson380

My husband really did not want me to have it done but he gives in to me easily :) I look at it as an extra ultrasound and my insurance covers it :) I called to make sure today


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, stevensmummy, what an adorable little beanie! It came out so clear too!

And I really hope the m/s clears up for everyone! I haven't actually thrown up but I feel close enough to it to make me miserable so my heart goes out to all the ladies who are worse off than me.

I caved and brought out my old maternity jeans today. I'm still rather small but my regular jeans are all so tight. It's that awful in between stage. And I need a new pair of maternity jeans. I had only bought the one pair last time and the crotch is so worn out it's about to fall apart. lol


----------



## prolifer

Morning all :) We got an unwelcome guest last night, a big huntsman spider!! 

YUCK!!!

Cute little baby ^^ I love it when they're clear!


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> Morning all :) We got an unwelcome guest last night, a big huntsman spider!!
> 
> YUCK!!!
> 
> Cute little baby ^^ I love it when they're clear!

Pro- Google "Toy Swap Sites" and see if there's any you can use :)


----------



## Sass827

Such a cute LO stevensmommy


----------



## Jary

Aww so cute stevensmummy!! Love his/her little arms and legs sticking out! :) such a clear scan! Really hope my bean behaves and lets us get a good look on Tuesday!


----------



## prolifer

Good luck Jary ^^

My nose is so congested I am tempted to use my spray, I always use it for a blocked nose but not so sure if I should. I think maybe just once before bedtime should be okay, just so I can sleep.


----------



## Hann12

Pro - as long as it doesn't contain decongestant you should be fine. A vapour run is safer though. 

Jary - have fun this weekend telling your friends! 

We are having a quiet one while DH recovers. Off to the shops soon to but some nice dinners. I'm hoping to get Jamie Oliver's 15 min meal book - the recipes look amazing! Getting excited about good is a good sign!! 

Also I'm excited to say we think we have sorted our boys name, and have 2 choices of girls names! Now just need the scan to go well!!


----------



## pinktiara

I can't believe I am at 12 weeks already feels like I was at 4 the other day hahah time is flying


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies!

Fun and exciting... everyone's getting great scans or will have them next week! And so many people getting ready to announce! Almost to the second tri, woo-hoo! 

Hann and Robinson - I have my NT scan on Wednesday. You know me, always crapping the scans! We might have to change the appointment though as hubs can't make it that day and he wants to be there... and I want him there, of course! Terrified they'll find something wrong and I need him there to hold my hand...

I haven't caught up properly yet, but just wanted to drop in to say hello and I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!


----------



## Sunshine15

I totally agree with you pink. I can't believe I'm already 10 weeks....feels like the other day I was 4 weeks. It is going fast! Trying to enjoy it all :) congrats on 12 weeks!


----------



## Powell130

Congrats on 12 weeks!! I'm almost there with you! Eeekk!! We're slowly making our way to the second trimester. :happydance:


----------



## prolifer

I decided not to use my spray, the active ingredient in it is Category C .

So now everyone here has a cold, I have a fresh new cold and two of the kids are coughing, DH has a cold and now my oldest boy has a runny nose. 

Does it ever end? lol


----------



## pinktiara

I hate the whole gestation way where it adds on two weeks so your not in second trimester till 14 weeks because i'm not having my baby in 42 weeks now I gotta wait two weeks to move over on the forum haha


----------



## mathgenius33

Who else is excited to be starting the second trimester? I've started week 13 today and have decided to go public with family and people I see often. I mean they'll start noticing in a few weeks anyway, right, so why not go with it now? At least that's my philosophy.:thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so jealous of those already in double digits! And this talk of second trimester has me seeing green (though that could be the m/s talking). With my due date being pushed back I feel like I've been pregnant FOREVER!! I've got over a month before I can even think Second Tri. And even then I feel cautious because I lost my first baby at 12+3 weeks. I'm approaching the milestone for my second loss right about now so it's bit of a nerve-wracking weekend for me.

I almost blacked out today. I don't know what happened but suddenly my world went fuzzy and dark. My mom faints a lot so I knew what to do. I made sure to lie down right away until everything calmed down. But I've been feeling lousy ever since. I napped for over 2 hours this afternoon and could not force myself out of bed. Orange juice and other surgary things are helping but not much. 

I feel so useless today. :cry:


----------



## pinktiara

I have already told my family and close friends this is my second so i'm already showing wont be telling the facebook world till I have my 20 week ultrasound and know the gender if i can hold out that long haha


----------



## Starry Night

I showed my mom my "bump" over Skype yesterday and she along with my sister and SiL thought it was rather impressive for only 8 weeks. lol

The only people I haven't told yet is Facebook world and most of the people on my friends list already know. I am such a blabber mouth! ha ha


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Turned 12 weeks last Tuesday - so I feel comfy telling people now. Just told my principal on Friday, the rest of the school will know on Monday (I'm a teacher), and I'm thinking I'm going to tell Facebook world around week 14, but I'm not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Sass827

I hope you feel better star!


----------



## Hann12

Jary and Stevensmummy how did your announcements go? Hope they were perfect! 

Cgav - that's annoying about the scan, I hope you get it rebooked for a one he can do but still this week. I'm nervous too but also mega excited! 

Pro - how are you feeling now? 

Starry - wrote on the other thread but eat regularly to maintain blood sugar and take iron supplements, will hopefully help! 

Afm - no ms this morning! Not getting my hopes up but thinking that as I was measuring 4 days ahead in my last scan I am almost 12 weeks going by that date so could be ms diminishing. I hope so!! 
Looking forward to a nice chilled day, taking my DD for a walk in the woods then cooking a nice big roast dinner later, perfect Sunday!


----------



## Jary

I had a fab time last night, when everyone was there I just shouted 'everybody, we have something to say.....we're having a baby!' Everyone was overjoyed and they all sound really excited. One friend who loves to wind us up kept trying to convince me to name the baby after him lol. And as the night went on we got lots of drunken comments like 'I love you two, you'll be fab parents, your such lovely people, well done so excited for you!' Etc so it was great that everyone took it so well.

What was a miracle was our quiet friend Carl, who has never really had confidence enough to dance or talk to women was dancing away and giving it his all. Was probably the huge Mexican hat that helped but he had fun some nice ladies loved his hat too. It won't mean anything to you guys but to us it really was something special! Hehe but I imagine he's feeling a bit worse for wear this morning!

Only thing that annoyed me was that we met this couple dressed as Mexicans and one of our friends invited them along. The girl was nice but she knicked my drink because she found the tequila too strong and then when I got it back off her she had put tequila in it! She had been told I was pregnant, so OH bought me another drink. And then, we all gathered for a group photo and her and her partner were in it...and she was stood right in front of me so I had little room to look at the camera. It was meant to be a group shot of friends. I might sound a bit mean but it really p***** me off!

Sorry for the long essay/rant! Overall it was a lovely night :) and I didn't start feeling sick till the end! So that's a plus!


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry Jary. We look forward to these moments so much. I don't think people get it until they've lived it. Just hold on to the memory of Carl getting down in his sombrero so you can smile.


----------



## Jary

Oh I'm not letting some stranger get to me. I still loved last night and so pleased that everyone is so supportive and excited for us :) some of them have kids of their own so they understand it all.

Yes Carl in his sombrero was pure entertainment! We are lucky to have such a fab bunch of friends.

On a down note, was looking forward to going shopping with the OH and we started off and then I started feeling sick. Luckily there's a McDonalds in asda so I've just munched on one. Not what I had in mind for a Sunday dinner but its helped. Just feel useless as OH has had to finish the shopping.

Ahh I'm rambling again. Hope everyone is feeling good today. Hann I'm pleased for you that your ms is ok today!! FX'd this is the end of the rubbishness of pregnancy for you!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

My announcements went brilliantly (except FIL who didn't seem that interested tbh but tbh I don't care everyone else is happy) MIL squeled over skype, my gran screamed and was jumping up and down! Was fantastic!! No one got the skeleton t-shirt tho lol! Xx


----------



## Jary

How could they not get that tshirt! It's awesome! Lmao


----------



## Stevensmummyx

No idea jary, I went to my mums and said who likes my new t-shirt and they all kinda stared for a while and my brother went 'that's shit' so I ended up saying well look this might give it away and handed over the scan pics lol! And it made sense after that lol! Xx


----------



## Jary

Oh well it's good that they are excited about your pregnancy :) I'm looking forward to being able to share my scan pics soon!


----------



## Hann12

Great stories from last night! Makes me excited to tell people too! 

Jary - feeling sick again so it didn't last long!


----------



## Sass827

So excited to tell everyone too. Just bummed it can't be in person. We had our neighbor shoot our announcement photo today. Just can't send it out til we get the stupid nt results. Fx they come in on Monday.


----------



## Jary

Oh no Hann! I've felt pretty rough today but I think I'm getting the nausea less often now. At least you've had a little break


----------



## prolifer

You guys are so lucky to be able to tell everyone ^^ I wish I could tell SOMEONE but if I do, the entire town will know about it within a day. Then the back stabbing and the gossip will start -_- ugh

Anyway, I am still sick with a cough but not as frequent - just mucus to spit out everytime (yuck!) My nose is raw from tissues and is still stuffy, my ear is STILL blocked up and everything sounds muted and my throat is still sore.

Other than that I am okay, except I had a nightmare last night that I lost my baby :( Was so real I even came on here to change my ticker (in the dream) to the goodbye one. Was awful, I've never lost a bubba and I don't ever want to.


----------



## Starry Night

Why would people say bad things about you? Because you're having a 4th child? I don't know why people think they have to have a say in everything. Sheesh. I hope they leave you alone when you do spread your GOOD news.

And I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Sass827

People need to keep it to themselves! Ugh! 
Aren't the nightmares just the worst? They feel so real! I dreamt our baby came and was born the size of a 10 month old and looked like a different ethnicity and everyone hated it so much they kicked me out of the hospital and made me stay in a library. I woke up crying so hard I woke DH. and he could not console me. I am laughing while typing now though.


----------



## prolifer

It's because I have two special needs kids, they think they're better than me and that I cannot cope. Yet they will not babysit for me because THEY cannot cope with just ONE of my kids for HALF a DAY!

They won't let me babysit for them because their kids might catch Autism -_- Seriously.

I know for a fact at least two of their kids are like mine, but they never had them tested because they're too proud to admit they might have abnormal children. So the comments we would get would go something like, "oh no, wonder what will be wrong with THAT one?" and they'll go make a betting pool on it.


----------



## Jary

That's awful pro, how can they frown down on you when you do something amazing. Mind back in the day my gran had a total of 11 children and because she was catholic, the others from her church would say she was disgusting for having another child. But she made sure each and every one of them were well cared for so it wasn't like she couldn't cope. 

Some people are just a waste of space -_-


----------



## prolifer

I honestly do not know why they despise us so much, we have done them no harm. We don't ask for money, or any kind of help and we no longer visit because it "stressed them out so much" to see my "little goose eggs" and it "depressed them so badly" but my kids never want for anything and we do alright.

What happened to them isn't even their fault. My first has brain damage because I had Eclampsia, undiagnosed and untreated. I had a seizure while he was still in my birth canal and he had to be removed via forceps.

My second is a bit behind her peers because she had a mass behind her eye and spent her first year in and out of hospital with seven operations or more, so all that anaesthetic didn't help one bit.

With my third (touch wood) so far nothing seems wrong with him. He was the one they all made a betting pool on, to try and guess what would be wrong with "this one"

The people I am talking about are my mother and my sister and brother btw, not very grandmotherly is she?


----------



## Hann12

Pro that's terrible that your own immediate family have such a poor opinion! I'd be fuming if I was you! 
Will they operate on the mass behind your daughters eye? Must be really hard for you with people being like that and trying to hold the family together. I applaud you and that you have the energy to do it again - 4 children are a big handful regardless of anything else! 
I'm wondering where I'll get the energy to look after 2 little ones! I'm hoping the next one will be slightly more chilled out!


----------



## Powell130

I'm so sorry to hear that Pro. It's awful how mean and unsensitive people can be sometimes!!

OMG well it turns out that the false dog pregnancy wasn't false at all! 9 pups were born last night. OMG I don't know what we're going to do because this is a 100% unwanted litter that came RIGHT after the one she just had, like we didn't have time to get her fixed between because she went into heat RIGHT after she was done weaning the others. I think we're just going to take this litter to the pound when we feel they are old enough and get her fixed right after her milk dries up. If I wasnt pregnant, we would probably keep them and get rid of them ourselves but for 1 I am pregnant and not in the mood to deal with another big litter and 2 I'm outta people to give puppies to because of the last litter NOT EVEN 6 MONTHS AGO! I really hate that hubs didn't get her fixed when she was younger, but what can ya do about what they do/don't do before you get together lol

Gotta go get ready for my first day of work. Lets hope they don't get mad about my Dr appointment next Monday, which I'm honestly more excited about than working again :haha:


----------



## prolifer

Yes, the mass was removed when she was barely older than 4 weeks of age, sadly she contracted post-op glaucoma and now has to visit the hospital every so often to release the pressure build-up. Her other eye is fine "so far" (fingers crossed it stays that way) and she's just the happiest little ray of sunshine, I swear her smile lights up the darkest corner of any room ^^

She was a chubby bubby, which helped her a lot with so many operations during her first year but she is so tall now and not chubby anymore - however when she was just 2 years old my mother said out loud - "oh my god! I didn't realize how FAT you were until you took off your sweater!" 

My little ray of sunshine stopped shining for a week after that comment, but we managed to remind her of just how truly beautiful she really is and she was happy again :)


----------



## eggo preggo

Just a quick hello as im super busy at work.

Pro- so sorry to hear you have been through so much, having a 4th child is admirable and nothing else. The fact that there are complications makes it even mre admirable, no doubt!

Hope you're all feeling better ie going on to 12 weeks. My symptoms nausea & tirednes seem to have vanished :) Take care x


----------



## Sass827

Wow! Pro, I'm so sorry. My mom gets negative in my life sometimes, and I just cut her out. I'll stop speaking and communicating in any way for weeks, months or even a year. I can handle having forces like that in my life. 
Powell- what a shocker with the pups! How's your humane society? Make sure to get the pups there as early, young and tiny as possible so people want them. Maybe you can put pics of them on pet finder.com and say they will be available in 7 weeks at such and such pound to get the interest going? 
So happy your feeling good eggo! 
I'm just waiting for the insurance adjuster to show. Did some reading about mold development after flooding in a house and I'm feeling nervous for me and LO. Already Had a nosebleed this morning too. Ugh!


----------



## Jary

Sass have you got a dehumidifier? Will probably need those huge ones tho...will run up a bill but better having a dry house.

Pro I'm so sorry your family put you through this! So do they not offer at all to help with the children? I know it must be hard (my mum worked with children and adults with all kinds of learning disabilities and mental health issues and she loved it.) but surely your family so your children are no less family. 

Well we know you are admirable!


----------



## Sass827

Oh Jary! The house is full of them. It's so dry, it's like being in a sauna. I can barely breathe. And it's raining out pretty badly, so I can't even take a walk. :(


----------



## JustFluffy

Hey Ladies! I am sorry pro, about how rude and inconsiderate people are! There are some people it is just best to avoid whenever possible, no one needs negativity like that in their life!!!

I have been following the convo but haven't had much to contribute... Just want to say that I graduated to a peach yesterday! Wahoo! 5 more days left in the first trimester :happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Sass that sounds terrible! We have no workmen at the moment and I love having our house in working order. We still have more to do but for now we are taking a break! 

Really wanted a nap this afternoon but DD slept for 10 mins in the car and decided that she must have had her afternoon nap. I put her in her cot anyway just in case, and she did a huge up the back teething poo so had a complete mission clearing it up and now feeling rather pukey. Seriously bad nappies with morning sickness do not mix well!! And no sleep! 

Do you think anyone will think anything of this....I saw a friend today and she put on my fb wall 'hope it all goes well today and friday' The today refered to my DD hearing test, do you think anyone will wonder what the friday refers to? I don't want anyone guessing!!


----------



## nearlythere38

I dont think anyone would ask, but you could just say she has to go in twice??? What time is your scan on friday? Ive got mine on friday now, at 8.30am :happydance: oh and i bought a really cheap doppler, and its crap, didnt realise on the box it says from 20 weeks. cant hear a bloody thing


----------



## robinson380

Hello ladies: Good luck to all who have scans this week :) I have NT testing Friday....really just to get the u/s :) DH was being a huge ass last night. I wish men could be pregnant even if just for one hour!


----------



## Hann12

I was thinking the same thing, I responded saying that hopefully the consultant appointment will go well - hoping people assume its on fri! 

My scan is 9.50 - although they are bound to be running late so prob more like 11!! You are lucky to get first appointment! Not long for us to wait though yippee! 
Annoying about the Doppler! You can still use it before you feel the baby move regularly


----------



## Hann12

Robinson - yay for all the hopefully lucky Friday scans! Hope you DH sorts himself out! Men!


----------



## nearlythere38

it was meant to be next wednesday, but i phoned this morning to see if there was any free slots or cancellations this week, and luckily they had friday. naughty me!! i know first in so hopefully no waiting about. taking both the kiddies with us too so hopefully everything willl be ok and can tell my son about the baby. ive been asking him if he wants a brother or sister and he says yes, he wants another brother. so thats what i must have lol x


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> Wow! Pro, I'm so sorry. My mom gets negative in my life sometimes, and I just cut her out. I'll stop speaking and communicating in any way for weeks, months or even a year. I can handle having forces like that in my life.
> Powell- what a shocker with the pups! How's your humane society? Make sure to get the pups there as early, young and tiny as possible so people want them. Maybe you can put pics of them on pet finder.com and say they will be available in 7 weeks at such and such pound to get the interest going?
> So happy your feeling good eggo!
> I'm just waiting for the insurance adjuster to show. Did some reading about mold development after flooding in a house and I'm feeling nervous for me and LO. Already Had a nosebleed this morning too. Ugh!

Our humane society isn't too bad. That's where we're probably going to take them. Hubs wants to wait til they're weaned (she weaned last time at 4.5 weeks). I say take them when their eyes are open. They have foster mothers and formula for the young ones. I just don't want to have them too long to where they'll be hard to get rid of. Considering we still have 3 from the last litter! It's insane. I also want to get the pups gone from mom ASAP so her milk will dry up and we can get her fixed! So ready to be done with the puppy situation. I was excited for the first litter, this one...not so much...not sure if it's being pregnant, or the fact that it's so soon after the first litter and we don't have room for them! Or a combo of both. 

I just don't want to have them forever and have to send them to a home, i want someone else to deal with that. Specially with working full time now and not having time to deal with them like I did last time. 

I hope everything goes well with the adjuster. Mold can be bad for you!


----------



## prolifer

Thanks for the support everyone, they never offer to help us with anything. We don't drive, so we must walk or hail a cab everywhere we go. It can be tiring for the little ones so we try to avoid going far.

And what can I say? I love my kids, I don't care if they're a little different, they're still mine and I wouldn't love them any less or tease them if they were aliens from outer space!

My sister's daughter has serious teeth issues and all they ever do is tease her about it constantly. I can tell she is self concious about it because she never shows her teeth when she smiles.


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> Thanks for the support everyone, they never offer to help us with anything. We don't drive, so we must walk or hail a cab everywhere we go. It can be tiring for the little ones so we try to avoid going far.
> 
> And what can I say? I love my kids, I don't care if they're a little different, they're still mine and I wouldn't love them any less or tease them if they were aliens from outer space!
> 
> My sister's daughter has serious teeth issues and all they ever do is tease her about it constantly. I can tell she is self concious about it because she never shows her teeth when she smiles.

That is so awful they treat their grandchildren like that!

I don't speak to my mother anymore because (well this is one of the many reasons) she called my niece ******** when she was younger because she said that my SIL and bro weren't feeding her right. My mother is the dumb one! We haven't spoken to her in over a year, me or my brother.


----------



## prolifer

Yeah well, the thing is, when they ask why I am so mad at them and I tell them exactly why - they look so blank and deny every single bit of it! Boils my blood.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats fluffy!
How did DD's hearing exam go Hann? I'm sure no one will know from the post about Friday. 
So sorry nearly. Who would have thought they made them for only after 20 weeks? Dumb!
How is DH's family pro?


----------



## Sass827

Powell- one of our dogs was separated from her mom too early and she has a weird personality disorder from it. DH might be right about 4.5 weeks. Might be worth a bit of reading into. GL!


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> Yeah well, the thing is, when they ask why I am so mad at them and I tell them exactly why - they look so blank and deny every single bit of it! Boils my blood.

Sounds a lot like my mom, she acts like she never said what she said. She said it to everyone in my family! Even had my aunts and uncles calling yelling at my brother. She said it to my face. And then tries to convince me that she didn't say it to me or anyone, that it was my dad (they've been divorced since 2007 and she tries to make me hate him, when it turns out the other way around) It's like she tries so hard to convince others of her lies, that she ends up convincing herself or something, it's so weird. 

Funny you say "boils my blood" because this is what I say about my mother "she is the only person in the world that makes my blood boil" 

..I hate we feel this way about the ones we're supposed to love the most..it's sad


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> Powell- one of our dogs was separated from her mom too early and she has a weird personality disorder from it. DH might be right about 4.5 weeks. Might be worth a bit of reading into. GL!

Ahh I forgot about that!! Dang it lol more time for me to get attached to them.


----------



## prolifer

I thought I was going crazy, she keeps on and on about how much she loves us and misses us and wishes we weren't always fighting with her. She twists it around so we look like the stinkers, stressing her out when she's done nothing wrong.

DH's family? His mother is gone and his father lives far away. His brothers are scattered, so it's really just him, me and the kids. We keep to ourselves, a LOT, which probably doesn't help the kids to develop socially at all but what can we do? The entire town hates us because of big mouth gran telling everyone lies about us.

One of the things we heard back was, we padlock the kids in their bedrooms and never let them come out. The kids at my oldest son's high school say our house is not a safe place to go and it's dangerous here. WTF?!


----------



## mathgenius33

Pro, I'm sorry to hear your family feels that way. What does everyone do about negative family members? As for me, I love my dad but he's kind of a negative person. For example when I was telling him a little about my pregnancy symptoms he started laughing and telling me how this was the easy part. I already know that, which is why I waited to be 32 to have kids. 

I took care of his baby (my sister) when she was 2 and I was 22 when my dad and step-mom traveled Europe, which is how I already know. I mean they were the ones who had an unplanned pregnancy at an older age, not me. I'm ready for anything and don't care how hard the work is. I have absolutely no expectations except having my life flipped upside down.

So I want my baby to know his/her grandfather, I just don't want my baby to have to witness his drama and negativity. What have some of you done about that?


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry I cant be more help. I'm in a similar boat. My brother is on drugs and my parents are enablers and my mother and father in law are in a cult. So really, I'm just holding my breath. Not really sure what to do either. 
My therapist says what matters is our liitle family (me, DH and LO) and that we try to bond as our unit and make sure we are strong with smaller amounts of exposure to the crazies.


----------



## Megan1986

I haven't been on here in weeks! We thought we were going to be due in May, but are actually due June 7. I am 8 weeks, 4 days along. Did anyone else have any brown spotting? The doctor said it is very normal, but we are going in for an u/s tomorrow.


----------



## prolifer

I don't know, I must be a total weird-o because I never spot or bleed or anything ^^ Hope all is well. xx


----------



## Starry Night

Megan1986 said:


> I haven't been on here in weeks! We thought we were going to be due in May, but are actually due June 7. I am 8 weeks, 4 days along. Did anyone else have any brown spotting? The doctor said it is very normal, but we are going in for an u/s tomorrow.

I've been pushed back to June too. Having lots of spotting as I have a bleed inside my womb. Had one with my DS as well. I'm just a bleeder, I guess. My gran told me that she had to be on bed rest for at least 3 of her pregnancies. With one of them her doctor told her she was actually miscarrying and gave her the pills to speed it up. But when she got home she threw them in the garbage and a few months later my uncle was born. Of course, they didn't have scans back then.

They never tell you about how common bleeding is until it happens to you. I've now spoken with quite a few women who have also said they bleed in every pregnancy.

I've now put myself on bed rest because I got some spotting from doing some simple tasks. I'm a stay-at-home mom so I don't need a doctor's note but I have already been told to take it easy. I still feel guilty though. I guess because my husband is a pastor and people just expect and assume the wife is going to be super involved in everything and take it personally when I don't. I keep reminding myself I'm just a volunteer so I don't need permission.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to those dealing with irksome families. They are supposed to be your biggest fans and well, they just seem to suck at it. I agree with what Sass' therapist says: your family is your OH and your LO(s). Even when the relationships with your parents are good your priority is still your own little family. All the best to you ladies. Ignore the nay-sayers as best you can!

I have a great bond with my family but my SiL likes to be bit of a know-it-all which means pointing out the negatives. She was trying to tell me how hard another C-section would be on me and I was like, "um, I know how hard C-sections are on the body. I have had one. You have not." lol I love her to pieces, I really do, but sometimes you have to turn on the Ignore Button.


----------



## Megan1986

I am excited for my scan tomorrow. We saw a little heart beat at 6 weeks and it was amazing :)


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck!


----------



## Hann12

Morning all! 
I'm sorry so many of you have bad family situations. In general mine are okay, slightly over bearing MIL and a know it all SIL too (sounds similar Starry!) - we got a preach about how hard it will be for us with 2 children as they have 2, turns out she's jealous as she wants a 3rd but my BIL has said no because they can't afford it. She's annoying anyway! But some of your stories are really tough :hugs: 

Hope the scans go well today! 

I had 2 days of light brown spotting with this pregnancy at 5+3 I think, I was told it was left over implantation. 

Starry - hope the rest helps, really wish you had an easier run of things. 

3 days until my scan!! Really tired today as DD was up a but at night and very early this morning. Looking forward to morning nap time! Thankfully shouldn't be too far away as she was up so early!


----------



## Jary

:hugs: to everyone with challenges in the family. I have a very large family consisting of 8 uncles, an aunt, about 40 first cousins and 15 second cousins. I think, that might have grown. Lol. We have had issues; uncle in prison for silly things but he is a good person and has always tried to help my gran after my grandad passed away. (Ps uk ladies we saw raol moat when we visited him in jail! And Cheryl Coles bro!)

And usually other problems are caused by my uncles' wives. They have been nothing but bad luck and do everything they can to make us look bad. My uncles just accept it. One of them is so evil...I don't believe in the devil but she is very close to one! She got my cousin Emma on drugs and I believe to this day she had something to do with her death.

But despite all that drama, I have my mum, gran, OH and his parents and I am very lucky to have such support from them. I think you guys have outshone your family no matter what they put you through so give yourselves a pat on the back!!

Eek, scan in 4 hours! Very nervous!


----------



## prolifer

Yay for scans! Let us get away from this negative subject, it has put me in a temper all day! Me and DH even ended up having a big fight, now we're not talking - again.

I will have another scan at 20 weeks, or close to it :) I can't wait!


----------



## Hann12

Sorry pro - hope tomorrow brings a happier day! 

Jary - yay for the scan! So excited for you! Hope it all goes well and can't wait to hear!


----------



## Jary

Think happy baby thoughts!! I've been taking pics of my tummy and I think there is a start of a bump! I noticed when I looked in the mirror the other day that when I suck my tummy in I've still got a bit sticking out so its a good sign that I'm growing lol. 

So so nervous for scan tho. I will let you all know how things went!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Good luck for all the scans ladies!! 

Anyone else feeling over emotional? I feel like the past 2 days all I've wanted to do is cry and sometimes for no reason at all lol! I think its mostly because oh has been away since yesterday and won't be back till tomorrow, he's got a selection thing for the army, don't know why I'm getting so worked up about 2 days considering this time next year he could be away for 6 months at a time :(! Aww I feel crappy lol! 

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## prolifer

Very, very moody. Angry today is my main mood.

I let my kids watch 'Look Who's Talking' the other day - and ugh I cried a lot! I kept making excuses to get up and go to the bathroom to wipe away my tears and have a sniffle lol


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Haha what are we like! Its just hit me tho lol everytime I think about seeing babys hb I well up lol! X


----------



## Hann12

I have emotional moments too, days when I just want to cry! Silly reasons always! 

Jary - sure its all going to be good! Can't wait to hear! Very exciting!

Just had another snooze, my baby girl did me proud with a nice long morning nap!


----------



## eggo preggo

Hey lovely ladies, sorry to hear about all the family situations but its so true you just have to look at your small family unit as your no1 priority and if need be it ends there.

Im lucky to come from a loving family apart from maybe as Hann said an overbearing MIL who only listens to her own voice. Which i have also come to see the funny side!

Off on honey/babymonn next week & dr has prescribed an injection to thin the blood since its a long haul flight. Any of you have this? bit apprehensive since the injection is in the tummy.


----------



## Jary

Eggo, have they said you are high risk of developing a DVT? I've never heard of that before. I would have thought flight socks would be enough. 

Do you know the dose and name of the injection?


----------



## Hann12

That's interesting eggo, I went to New York when pregnant with DD which is long haul and got nothing. I just wore socks however I wasn't allowed to fly after 12 weeks because I then had a low lying placenta. Hoping that's not the case this time but don't think it will be as it looked like the placenta was forming at the top from the last scan. Interesting though! 

Jary - must be time soon!

Just got my announcement t shirt through the post - it says 'I'm going to be a big sister' - going to dress DD in it on Sunday when we see my friends and see who notices then will post a photo of her in it for the fb world. Waiting until Sunday to tell the fb people so I can tell my friends and family in person first! Not long now!!


----------



## Jary

Well guys there's a baby there!!!

Sonographer said I'm 12 weeks today! So I'm due may 14 :)

Baby was wriggling about but was too comfy in one position so they couldn't do the NT test but I'm going back in a couple of weeks to have bloods done for it. 

Don't know what the heartbeat was but we could see it beating away :) when I get home ill start figuring out how to put up a pic!


----------



## nearlythere38

Jary thats great news about your scan.

afm, i had 3 days of no sickness so i thought YEY maybe its gone.....and been sick 3 times so far today and ive barely eaten a thing so i really dont know where its coming from.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Jary! And how nice to skip a few days ahead! Can't wait to see your pic!


----------



## cgav1424

Hi everyone!

Great news about the scan, Jary! I got pushed up at my 10 week scan too so we still have the same due date! Haha. 12 weeks today... yay!

Hann - I'm glad DD rested up for you. 

Pro - I'm sorry you had a fight with DH. I hope today is a better day!

Everyone with the difficult families - we have problems with my in-laws and have chosen to ignore them, pretty much. They still make efforts to "talk" to us... with a comment on a picture of our kids on FB or with a text every few months. It's ridiculous, really. We've decided that our family unit is in a bubble and it's us against the world.

So, I started announcing this past weekend. Told my cousins and some more friends. The plan was to wait until after NT scan, which will be on Friday, but the steroids my doctor out me on make it hard to hide my belly! 

Hi to everyone I missed... Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Hann12

Thats great news Jary congralations! I was also told at ,y 9 week scan that my DD is 14th May, weird coincidence but I'm seeing what they say on Friday before I amend my ticker as I know the 12 week one is meant to be the most accurate. 
Looking forward to seeing your photo!!


----------



## Jary

Hope this works! if so, meet baby Jary!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0859 (480x640).jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Lovely scan pic jary! Xx


----------



## Hann12

Yay gorgeous photo Jary congratulations!


----------



## Sass827

Lovely Jary!
Where are you going on your babymoon eggo? DH and I want to take one as well. Planning on talking to the dr. about it on Thursday. We wanted to go to the carribean, but am afraid if anything happened that their hospitals would be too third world.


----------



## kpnut1987

hi guys been off here for a while being busy with work etc....still very nauseous but getting better every week...meet my midwife fri when i will be 11 weeks and then scan the following friday so excited.
Jary loving scan pic x


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Hope this works! if so, meet baby Jary!

Yay! Look at that sweet little bebe


ugh I've puked about 5 times today...gross


----------



## Megan1986

Hey Ladies!

I have been spotting the last week. Off to get an u/s in a couple hours.


----------



## Jary

FX'd your ms will wear off v soon! Baby certainly seems to be making him/herself known to your body!

As for my baby, it seems him/her is going to be stubborn. Wish we could have had a peek at the nuchal fold just so we had that extra bit of reassurance but baby does look perfectly healthy. Our front view pics has baby looking straight ahead and it looks like a proper alien haha. One even shows the hands by the head so it looks like 'scream'

I was a bit worried at first because the sonographer was quiet and baby wasn't moving and I couldn't see a hb but once he started moving the scanner about we could see a very lively bean!


----------



## Jary

Good luck Megan!!


----------



## prolifer

What a darling little one ^^

Best of luck Megan xx


----------



## pinktiara

ugh so sorry for those of you with morning sickness I couldn't imagine :( I have been getting more headaches as of lately and dizzyness my nausea seems to have ended a while ago but now onto a whole bunch more fun things my first pregnancy was a breeze compared to this one


----------



## Powell130

Megan1986 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I have been spotting the last week. Off to get an u/s in a couple hours.

Good luck Megan! Let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Sass827

Feel better soon Powell! 
Hows it going Megan?


----------



## Megan1986

No good. We will be losing out little one. It is just a matter of time. No growth and no heartbeat.


----------



## Starry Night

Megan1986 said:


> No good. We will be losing out little one. It is just a matter of time. No growth and no heartbeat.

:cry: I'm so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry Megan. :hugs:


----------



## cgav1424

I'm so sorry Megan. You're right... God does have a better plan. It's that kind of faith that got me through my miscarriages. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Jary

So sorry to hear Megan :hugs: thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

So sorry megan :hugs: my thoughts and prayers are with you x


----------



## Hann12

:hugs: Megan, so sorry to hear that


----------



## prolifer

*hugz* There really are no words :(


----------



## nearlythere38

so very sorry Megan :hugs:


----------



## nearlythere38

:witch: happy halloween ladies and bumps :witch:


----------



## Hann12

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Powell130

:hugs: :hugs: megan. I am so sorry to hear that. There are no words for how you must feel! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Megan1986

Thank you for the support ladies. The feelings I am experiencing are so difficult, and unlike anything I have felt before. I am going to move forward to take the abortion pill to pseed up the process, because my baby has already had is life ended, and I want to physically be able to move forward. I know God has a plan, though I cannot understand the pain i am feeling, I know there is a birght future for me and my husband. Thank you again.


----------



## Powell130

Megan1986 said:


> Thank you for the support ladies. The feelings I am experiencing are so difficult, and unlike anything I have felt before. I am going to move forward to take the abortion pill to pseed up the process, because my baby has already had is life ended, and I want to physically be able to move forward. I know God has a plan, though I cannot understand the pain i am feeling, I know there is a birght future for me and my husband. Thank you again.

:hugs:

miscarriages are very difficult. I couldn't imagine being as far along as you were and it happening :hugs: but keep in mind, you are very fertile for the first few months following one. That's what landed me here now. Positive thought & vibes your way hun!


----------



## prolifer

You peeps are made of stronger stuff than me, I don't think I could handle such a thing. Keep strong Megan xx


----------



## prolifer

...and I'm not moving over to 2nd tri by myself, who is coming with me?


----------



## Hann12

Well according to my last scan I should be in tri 2 on Tuesday so not far behind. But will see what date they say on Friday! Yay for tri too!!


----------



## Starry Night

Hate to be a downer but it looks like you're going to have to add an :angel: by my name too. The stupid hospital must have thought I was lying because they refused to give me an ultrasound but my HCG is way, waaaaay lower than it was two weeks ago. They won't confirm until Friday morning. So I get a whole day and half to torture myself with false hopes but I know. Betas aren't supposed to go down this early yet. :cry:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Megan1986 said:


> Thank you for the support ladies. The feelings I am experiencing are so difficult, and unlike anything I have felt before. I am going to move forward to take the abortion pill to pseed up the process, because my baby has already had is life ended, and I want to physically be able to move forward. I know God has a plan, though I cannot understand the pain i am feeling, I know there is a birght future for me and my husband. Thank you again.

:hug: Megan. So sorry for your loss :cry:

:hugs: Starry - hang in there, you never know... fingers crossed & praying for you!


----------



## Hann12

Starry I'm so so sorry, I really hoped that this was going to be okay for you. I know you have a supportive husband and family and I hope they can help you through this hard time. I'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## prolifer

Starry :( big hugs to you xx


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> ...and I'm not moving over to 2nd tri by myself, who is coming with me?

I'll move with you on Sunday when I'm 13 weeks :) I'm excited for the move!!! How about you??


----------



## Powell130

Starry Night said:


> Hate to be a downer but it looks like you're going to have to add an :angel: by my name too. The stupid hospital must have thought I was lying because they refused to give me an ultrasound but my HCG is way, waaaaay lower than it was two weeks ago. They won't confirm until Friday morning. So I get a whole day and half to torture myself with false hopes but I know. Betas aren't supposed to go down this early yet. :cry:

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

Thinking of you ladies..
 



Attached Files:







blossom_thumb3.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AerisandAlex

I'm so sorry Megan :hugs:

I've still got my fingers crossed for you Starry :hugs:


----------



## Sass827

I'm confused: is the second tri the beginning of week 13 or the end?

I'm sorry star. the limbo has to be terrible.


----------



## mathgenius33

I'm coming with you to the second tri Pro. It's been so nice to finally be open to telling people lately and to be done with the worst of the morning sickness and fatigue. I can't wait for the rest of you to join us too before you know it.


----------



## Starry Night

:hug:

Thanks, ladies. It really does mean a lot. Part of me won't believe it until my scan on Friday. I mean, I'm only getting a scan on Friday if my betas go down from today but I know they will. They were 73,000 two weeks ago and only 29,000 today. If my original due date was correct then this might not be a problem as hcg peaks at 10 weeks (my original due date would have me at 11 weeks) but with the baby's slow growth plus the cramps and bleeding I'm forcing myself not to feed any false hopes. I'm just preparing myself for what is coming.

Good luck to everyone. All the best for your May babies! :flower:


----------



## Sass827

Are you having lots of bleeding? I read your HcG numbers are still in normal range.


----------



## prolifer

I am excited to move on to the second trimester, I am not liking first tri very much as there are too many dropping out :( it's sad and I wish I could help but I can't do a damn thing.


----------



## Starry Night

They are still in normal range but they're going down. I'm not gushing but it's thick when I wipe.

I guess there is like a 1/2% chance things are OK but I've been feeling 'off' for a few days now and that something is wrong. Things just don't feel right. It's hard to explain but I had that leading up to my first miscarriage as well.

Seriously, I'm really trying not to give myself any false hope. It's really hard. I'm trying to steel myself for what is most likely to happen.

But enough of me bringing things down. I do have a lovely, terrific DH to look after me and once my friends know about my loss I know they will rally around me best they can. And I have such a lively, happy-go-lucky 15 month old that it's hard to be sad around him. I will be OK....eventually :)


----------



## Jary

Keeping FX'd for you starry!

I was just thinking about 2nd tri the other day. Scary stuff! Where's the time gone?!

I tried taking my vitamin yesterday but baby didn't like it and made me get rid of it :( to top things off I had such an awful day at work. Didn't help that I felt a bit weird. My right ear goes all muffled (only at work) and I felt quite breathless. Once I had a rest I was ok but got a bit anxious and emotional. Darn hormones!

Hoping today will be better!


----------



## Hann12

Starry I see what you mean and I think you have a great way of seeing things. You do have a fantastic family and I hope you get comfort from your little boy :hugs: 

Jary - hope you feel better today!

Scan tomorrow!! Getting excited! Keep listening to the hb just to check all is okay still, still seems to be there but I'll be nervous up until I get that scan!!


----------



## nearlythere38

one more sleep til scan day wooo

i know its early to think about these things, but i really am screwed for names. i dont like any boys names (seeing as ive already used my 2 fave names). this baby wont have a name for weeks i reckon


----------



## Hann12

Yay nearlythere - so exciting isn't it?! What are your current boys names - if you don't mind saying? I struggle with boys names too!


----------



## nearlythere38

Ryan is my oldest and Taylor is my bubba. But it gets harder the more u have cos they have to sound right together as well lol. i dont have any boys names at all


----------



## Hann12

Nice names! Our boy middle name will be Edward as that's both of our sides family name, so we have to get a first name that goes with that!


----------



## nearlythere38

i like edward (in fact i like all names from twilight, Bella, Jacob, Esme lol) unfortunately hubby does not!


----------



## Hann12

Funny because I know it's a twilight name but to us it's just the name all of the men in our family have had for generations so I don't think of it as a modern day name! It's def the middle name. We are considering Henry as the first name


----------



## nearlythere38

nice traditional names, thats what i want this time. all the names i have thought about are quite traditional


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hang in there starry! I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! 

Oooh good luck for scans tomorrow ladies! Bet its felt forever for you hann since you had to wait so long! Can't wait to see the pics! 

As for moving over to second tri, I will still be over here for a while as according to my scan date I was only 10 weeks yesterday lol! Stupid moving due date! Awell! Although I've managed to hear it twice I struggle to find hb but midwife has put 'placenta? Ant' on my notes so I'm guessing bubs is hiding behind it then? Xx


----------



## prolifer

Anyone getting "pregnancy brain" ?

I just told Heath to get his hat and shoes on because it's time to put his bedtime diaper on -_-


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> Anyone getting "pregnancy brain" ?
> 
> I just told Heath to get his hat and shoes on because it's time to put his bedtime diaper on -_-

I've been really bad. I forget everything, housework, feed & water the dogs sometimes lol laundry, where I put my keys/wallet. I ended up having to go to my first day of work without my wallet because I couldn't find it :haha:

:cry: one of the puppies died yesterday. she was the runt. my BIL and his GF were here when hubs discovered her, and she was sad because that's the puppy she wanted :( I was kinda upset with hubs for telling me because that's the main reason I wanted nothing to do with the birthing or the first few weeks with the puppies because odds are that one isn't gonna make it. I wish he would have just buried her with her brothers from the last litter. I wasn't as upset about this one as I was the 2 that died from the last litter because I delivered them and stayed with them 24/7 for their first few days of life. still so sad tho....


----------



## Jary

Woo! Hann excited for your scan! Are you going to put up pic of baby?


----------



## AerisandAlex

If you're not passing any tissue that could be a very good sign Starry.
I'm praying for you girl and I'm hoping they give you a scan regardless of what's going on, I'm sure the wait is crazy. The only thing I can suggest is trying to relax and not think about it, that was the best way I got by waiting to know anything, I just tried to do my best not to think about anything. Instead I just cleaned up around the house or ran some errands, it helped to make the days move faster. I'm still got hope for you yet :hugs:

I'm so sorry Powell :hugs: I helped my mother deliver several litters of kittens from our chinchilla Persian cat and we buried two from her 3rd litter and then all of the 4th :( It's never easy but I'm glad your DH helped out a bit so it was easier for you.


----------



## Sass827

That suck! I'm sorry Powell. 

I've had pregnancy brain for weeks. I've tried brushing my teeth by pouring mouthwash on my tooth brush and shutting the garage door with the clicker that locks my car doors. I also thought quesidilla and and crap, now I forget again. Those things that are like tacos, but not tacos? Whatever, I thought they were the same thing.


----------



## Powell130

Thank you ladies. OMG I couldn't imagine having to bury a whole litter. I'd be depressed for days. I'm such a dog person it's crazy. Hubs is the same way. I'm so thankful for him and his brother being there yesterday because if I went in there to see or touch the puppies and one wasn't moving, I woulda been SO upset!

Nothing compared to losing a baby tho :(


----------



## prolifer

Poor puppy, I don't like to see any kind of baby die even if it's just a snail >.<

Hoping I feel well enough to take the kids to the Show tonight, carnival rides and showbags and fireworks... Pity I can't go on a ride but oh well, I'd rather have my fetus ^^


----------



## Powell130

TMI
I'm starting to get another yeast infection, at least that's what it feels like but it's only on the inside of the outside (if that makes any sense lol) I've only had 1 in my life until getting pregnant, now this is my second one! lol

I'm wondering tho if it is a yeast infection or if it's something that feels similar?


----------



## Sass827

Bv feels like a yeast infection but you need totally different meds. Best to go to a doctor and get a culture. Did your medicaid kick in yet?


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> Bv feels like a yeast infection but you need totally different meds. Best to go to a doctor and get a culture. Did your medicaid kick in yet?

Yes, finally. It kicked back in today!

I've had BV before and it's different, with me at least. I didn't have the irritated feeling with the BV.

I'm going to the doc Monday so I'll see how I feel tomorrow and probably just wait til then. I used some of the Monistat (sp?) and it seemed to give me some relief so I guess it may be a yeast infection. Last time I had the really thick discharge and felt irritated inside and the inside of the outside. As long as it doesn't get worse I'll just keep using the cream and mention it Monday, if it's worse tomorrow, I'll call the doc and see what they suggest.


----------



## yoyojojo

I just found out i'm having twins

shock


----------



## Hann12

Wow yoyojojo huge congratulations!

Just wanted to say a bug good luck to everyone today for the scans, I know there are a few if us! Just getting up to get ready for mine, very excited! Will update later!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Good luck for scans today ladies :D! And happy 12 weeks hann and jary and the rest of you hitting the 3 month mark today! Xx


----------



## Jary

Wow yoyojojo! Big congrats! :)

Hann good luck with the scan and everyone else who's having one! I'm so excited for you all!


----------



## Powell130

Good luck with the scans today ladies!! Looking forward to hearing lots of good news. Positive thought your way ladies! 

I just used my doppler and I'm pretty sure the baby kept kicking it lol


----------



## yoyojojo

good luck everyone with your scans


----------



## Jary

Powell I bet it was! Judging by how much our little one was moving yours is probably having a lil dance lol

It's weird seeing it because you can't feel baby move but its like a party in there hehehe


----------



## Hann12

My scan went perfectly, the baby is gorgeous and they changed my DD to 9th May - they went by LMP and I was only measuring 4 days behind that - apparently if you are within 4 days of LMP they give you the LMP date. Thats fine though as I've just catapulted into the 2nd trimester lol! Off to change my ticker.....


What do you think, boy or girl?!


----------



## Jary

Cute cute baby Hann! Congrats on moving your date up! Less time to wait lol!


----------



## Hann12

Jary said:


> Cute cute baby Hann! Congrats on moving your date up! Less time to wait lol!

I know except it will still come later than that so not really but its still nice to feel further along! I have a wedding on the 10th - DD now the 9th - could be interesting!!


----------



## Jary

I reckon it's a boy btw

Awww just been watching one born every minute. Made me look forward to when we have ours! Wondering if I should have a water birth if a pool is available. Just hope if im in the bed and they need to use a monitor I won't have to stay on my back. Looks harder that way!


----------



## Hann12

I almost had a water birth, it was nice. I had to get out because my daughter wasn't coming out - I had a long time pushing - not normal in any way so nothing to be worried about. I ended up on my back, going to try to avoid that this time as I think it probably was harder. I also did hypnobirthing, it really helped. I wouldn't say I felt no pain but the breathing and relaxation strategies are excellent.


----------



## nearlythere38

lovely scan pic Hann!!! I think boy! heres my little bubba, put me ahead by a week so new due date is 14th May :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sass827

Great pic nearly! Congrats!


----------



## Jary

Nearlythere congrats on your lovely baby! We have the same due date!


----------



## nearlythere38

thanks it was very clear, it was touching its face and kicking one leg right up. yey for same due date....dont know why my silly ticker puts it one day ahead..

what do u think girls, boy or girl???


----------



## Sass827

Maybe girl, but hard to tell.


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations nearlythere! Lovely scan pic and great to move up in date too! I think girl for you! 

Everyone thinks boy for me - they also said the same when I was pregnant with DD lol. I am happy whatever, this one does look like one laid back little dude though!


----------



## robinson380

I have an u/s for nt testng today. I am nervous and exvited to see the little bean. Everyone's scans are beautiful. Hope baby cooperates today :) Good luck to all the ladies who have scans today.


----------



## Jary

Good luck Robinson!


----------



## mathgenius33

A question I was thinking about: I'm 13 weeks now and haven't gained any weight. Maybe a pound here and there, but I don't even know for sure. Each time I go to the doctor they say don't worry that everything's normal. The thing is I eat well, but before being pregnant I used to eat until I got full. Now I don't, just until I'm satisfied because if I get full I get heartburn. 

The morning sickness is no longer an issue. Another thing is I was an athlete before being pregnant and did not stop working out. I just have different training goals now, no longer for competition.

Any feedback or similar stories would be appreciated.


----------



## Jary

I've actually lost weight since becoming pregnant. I haven't had much morning sickness but appetite went right down so I guess that's probably why.

I wouldn't worry too much, I think it's more important to gain during second and third tri as baby's needs are little at the mo


----------



## pinktiara

I have only gained about 2 lbs and im sure thats the crap food i ate in the beginning haha If the dr says your fine than i wouldn't worry I have never had morning sickness but im sure it doesnt help keep on weight when your sick all the time :(


----------



## Hann12

Yes I've only put a pound on too, first tri you don't really put weight on - remember the baby is tiny and weighs nothing! Second tri you'll put on a bit mainly water and the 3rd you'll put the majority on. I put on about 24 pounds (so less than 2 stone) with DD and was back in my normal clothes in 3 weeks. I have to put more weight on this time though to try and fatten the baby up this time though as they think I'm underweight and my DD was tiny for an over due baby


----------



## pinktiara

I gained 50 with my son it was insane I ate so bad because i was ridiculous skinny so it didn't matter or so i thought haha I lost about 30 after I had him and never lost the other 20 lol


----------



## Powell130

I've gained about 8 lbs already lol


----------



## Hann12

Everyones different and gains at different times - its not something to worry about I don't think. 
I just ate a massive dinner and am FULL!! I think my baby was hungry!
My DD started saying Baba today, so cute!!


----------



## pinktiara

Ya I dont worry about it im going to get huge it happens your pregnant haha I eat as healthy as i can but i will not turn down a hamburger if im craving it lol


----------



## Jary

I've just had fish and chips like we did last Friday but couldn't eat it all! Didn't help the chips were saltier than the sea!

That and I have been eating the sweets we got for Halloween 

Got really annoyed before...7pm and our neighbour banged on the door asking me to turn the tv down. Was as loud as it usually is and had been off for five mins before he showed up. Maybe it's the hormones but I felt so angry after! Think I'm turning into a crazy pregnant lady!


----------



## Starry Night

I know there were a few ladies still crossing their fingers for me but I wanted to make it official: my Lil Sweet Pea has joined her brother and sister in heaven (I've assigned genders to them).

Best Wishes to everyone in their pregnancies.


----------



## mathgenius33

I'm really sorry to hear this, Starry. I was praying for you.

Thanks for the feedback everyone. As long as I'm eating well I should be fine. Is anyone having similar Halloween candy problems? We have lots of leftovers and sometimes they get me on my cravings.


----------



## Powell130

Starry Night said:


> I know there were a few ladies still crossing their fingers for me but I wanted to make it official: my Lil Sweet Pea has joined her brother and sister in heaven (I've assigned genders to them).
> 
> Best Wishes to everyone in their pregnancies.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prolifer

Big hugs, Starry.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Aww no starry :( I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: :cry: x


----------



## Hann12

Sorry to hear that starry, hope you have a rainbow baby when you are ready :hugs:


----------



## Jary

So sorry starry! Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## nearlythere38

so sorry starry xxx


----------



## Sass827

:hugs: star. Baby dust for your rainbow baby.


----------



## cgav1424

I'm so sorry, Starry. I know you we're hoping for the best, but expecting the worst, but it doesn't make it any easier. Just have faith and don't lose hope... I had three consecutive miscarriages before this one (hopefully) stayed sticky. Will they do any testing for you now? My doctor empirically treated me with progesterone, baby aspirin and prednisone this pregnancy. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers... I know you'll get your rainbow baby soon! :hugs:


----------



## cgav1424

:hi: to everyone else! I wrote two longer posts in two days on my phone and didn't feta chance to post them.. when I got back on my phone, bnb had eaten them! And of course now I don't have a moment to catch up properly...

However, I know there were lots of amazing scans so yay for that! Almost to second tri ladies... well, some of you are already there. I'm counting second tri as 13 weeks so one more week for me! My symptoms seem to have subsided for the most part. My boobs aren't as sore, no sickness, etc. I'm finally starting to feel quite normal. It's a relief, but of course... still freaks me out a bit. 

Afm, had my nt scan on Halloween... What a treat for me! Hubs couldn't go so I was crapping it like always, but all looks well with baby. :happydance: Nuchal fold measurement was 1.0 and baby was moving around. The perinatologist said it was too early to tell gender which is fine as I want to stay Team Yellow anyway. I get my results back in 10 days which would normally try my patience, but I'm so relieved that baby looked good on ultrasound that I'm finding it easier to wait! We are up with the sun (actually before it) this morning as DD has a swim meet so I'll be back on later. Have a lovely day!


----------



## Starry Night

cgav1424 said:


> I'm so sorry, Starry. I know you we're hoping for the best, but expecting the worst, but it doesn't make it any easier. Just have faith and don't lose hope... I had three consecutive miscarriages before this one (hopefully) stayed sticky. Will they do any testing for you now? My doctor empirically treated me with progesterone, baby aspirin and prednisone this pregnancy. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers... I know you'll get your rainbow baby soon! :hugs:

:hugs::hugs:

Thanks, everyone. I won't ask for testing this time. I'm a little afraid the doctor will look at my DS and say it's just "bad luck" and since I flushed my DS' twin there is no medical evidence that he ever had a twin (I know what I saw). 

I'll probably wait until some time in the New Year to try for my next little rainbow. I'm feeling the need for a break this time so I can just relax and enjoy the holidays. DH is going to try and get his work to agree to a bonus holiday so we can just get away for a bit.


----------



## pinktiara

im sorry starry i was really holding out hope that everything would work out :(


----------



## Sass827

Welcome to club peach pink!


----------



## Powell130

Cleaning house today! I've got to adjust to only having 2 days to clean rather being able to spread out my cleaning every day. I like my job tho and the extra money is definitely a bonus. Now I feel like I need to hire a maid tho to keep an eye on the puppies and straighten my house up during the day..hey that reminds me that my BILs girlfriend cleans houses with her mom..hmm...looks like I have a candidate already!

had a terrible experience at one of our kinda regular date night restaurants. our waitress that we normally had did a terrible job and when my BILs GF (Sarah, i'll use her name since it's easier lol) told her that she needs to learn the menu better, after she followed us out to the parking lot talking shit because we stiffed her on the tip, she told Sarah "fu*k you b!tc#" i wrote on the restaurants FB page and also sent an email to the manager.

my uterus finally "popped up" so now I have a small bump when I lay down rather than it being flat and a bloat bump when standing up <3 so excited

starry- :hugs: my thoughts are with you and your family! I will keep my fingers crossed that yous hubs can get some vacay time so you two can get away for a little bit!


----------



## Hann12

Starry - I'm so sorry, really wish it had been different but I hope you get your rainbow when you are ready

Powell - oh dear doesn't sound like a good experience at the restaurant! I hate bad service! 

Yay to peaches! I just realised I'm a peach too! Wow! 
Told my best friend today and tomorrow telling all my school friends. Then going on FB around lunch time yay!


----------



## pinktiara

wow Powell that's pretty hardcore I don't tip for bad service either I cant believe she would follow you out. Hann how did you go so long without telling your best friend I would die haha She was the 2nd person I told after hubby of course when i got my BFP.


----------



## prolifer

Hi all, I went to my family reuinion yesterday and my mother kept looking at me funny so I told her and she acted good about it but I just know she's not happy as she pretended to be. She knows better than to say stuff to my face anymore so it goes behind my back but I am going to feel better now that it's out.


----------



## pinktiara

I have yet to decide if I will even tell my mother as we havent spoken in over a year but I feel bad not telling her even though shes a mean hateful woman ugh


----------



## prolifer

Well the only thing she got excited about was the fact that this will be grandchild number 11 - which if it's a girl, tradition in our family dictates it be named after the grandmother. She doesn't have one named for her yet, so I guess she'd better start being nice to me and my kids ^^


----------



## AerisandAlex

I'm so sorry Starry :( :hugs: I was really hoping things would turn out okay for you. I understand the need to wait, we're waiting for everything to get back to normal here too... my HCG levels are still very elevated so it looks like we're going to have a slow decent, we're hoping to try again by December though, if not I'll be joining you in the New Year :)


----------



## Powell130

13 weeks today!
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AerisandAlex

Nice Bump Powell! :)


----------



## Jary

Lovely bump Powell! Mines still like flab :( can't wait for proper bump!

Hope this doesn't sound weird but I was convinced that you had had a 12 week scan and put the pic up on here but it must have been a dream!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Yayy for 2nd tri powell! Lovely bump! Xx


----------



## kpnut1987

Powell130 said:


> 13 weeks today!

mine looks like this and im only supposed to be 11 lol


----------



## Hann12

Lovely bump Powell! 

Did all my communicating over the weekend and its now official on fb! It's nice to be able to share it with everyone! 

Hope you all have had a lovely weekend!


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Lovely bump Powell! Mines still like flab :( can't wait for proper bump!
> 
> Hope this doesn't sound weird but I was convinced that you had had a 12 week scan and put the pic up on here but it must have been a dream!

Me? I wish I had a 12 week! But I'm hoping I'll get my date for the NT test when I go to the doc tomorrow


----------



## Powell130

kpnut1987 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 13 weeks today!
> 
> mine looks like this and im only supposed to be 11 lolClick to expand...

What did your stomach look like before pregnancy? Mine was completely flat and I had a 6 pack lol so this is a HUGE difference!


----------



## Jary

Yes Powell lol. Yeah FX'd you'll get one soon. 

I know the sonographer said he couldn't do the test cause of baby's position but on the pic I have as my avatar I can actually see the nuchal fold and to me it looks perfectly normal! Might not be all of it but I'm using that as reassurance. Lets hope the quad test I have on the 19th proves to be low risk!


----------



## kpnut1987

Powell130 said:


> kpnut1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 13 weeks today!
> 
> mine looks like this and im only supposed to be 11 lolClick to expand...
> 
> What did your stomach look like before pregnancy? Mine was completely flat and I had a 6 pack lol so this is a HUGE difference!Click to expand...

well it was flat but not a six pack just seems quite big as its my first and only 11 weeks but we shall see when i get scan and check all is good :)


----------



## prolifer

Hi all :) I let my mum announce it on fb because she was having trouble keeping it a secret and so far the only negative comment came from my brother who was very ugly about the whole thing. Everyone else was heaps more polite.


----------



## Powell130

Pro- Sorry to hear about the rude comment from your brother. Glad it was the only rude one

OB appointment in the AM, FINALLY! I'm really hoping to get the next US date!


----------



## mathgenius33

I've decided to wait to find out the gender (about 5 weeks left) before making the big FB announcement. However, I have been having a lot of fun telling people at work and on my swim team. 

At first I was nervous about telling everyone, but now it has become second nature. A lot of people probably already knew since I'm sure the word travels (I had to tell my boss and swim coaches right away). Some people claimed to have known the whole 2 months I've known and were just waiting to find out officially.

The funny thing is after DH told his mom to tell his relatives, they've been posting about it all over his FB timeline, so if people look at his profile they might know. It's on mine a little too, so I sometimes wonder.


----------



## prolifer

Thanks, it surprised a few of us that he was so ugly about it since he just had a baby of his own a few months ago but what can ya do?


----------



## eggo preggo

Hello lovely ladies, just read a couple of pages of catch up, great to see everyone is doing well :) 
Im off on honeymoon to Canada & the US this week, so excited!

All of you take care xxx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hope you have an awesome time on your honeymoon eggo, enjoy xx


----------



## nearlythere38

Have a great honeymoon!!

I've just got the date for my 20 week scan......Christmas eve!! X


----------



## Powell130

I hope I find out my next ultrasound date in a few hours!


----------



## Hann12

Have a great time Eggo!

Nearlythere - yay for the fab scan date, I got mine today, 27th dec but we are up north staying with the inlaws so I had to change it and they could only give me 2nd jan so I'll be a day off being 22 weeks by the time I have it!! Pretty late really but hopefully everything will be okay anyway and I'm not finding out gender so not in an immediate hurry I guess!


----------



## BDownmommie

Hi all, long time no talk - took me almost an hour to read all the comments and examine all the cute lil beans on the site now. So much has happened...

And sorry to hear about our forums losses - very sad indeed. Keep up with the positive attitudes tho.

I go for my scan today = I don't know how to feel. I am super excited to see the twins 
but nervous


----------



## robinson380

Hello ladies I had a lot to catch up on.

Starry: hugs to you :hugs: I am very sorry to hear the news.


----------



## BDownmommie

Forgot to upload - lol
 



Attached Files:







Twins..jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Powell130

No NT test for me since my OB considers me low risk for downs. No ultrasound until the 20 week anatomy. My doc goes by 12 weeks as far as moving to second trimester. So I suppose I'll make a thread in second tri, whose moving with me?! :)


----------



## Powell130

BDownmommie said:


> Forgot to upload - lol

Love it!


----------



## Sass827

So cute bdown! They look great! What did the doc say?
Powell- 8 more weeks?! Rough! Happy your risk is low though! Why not just stay on this thread?


----------



## robinson380

I had my NT u/s and bloodwork on 11/2. The baby was so active and sucking his/her thumb. Hubby was crying and I was just amazed. I asked the sonographer if she did 3d and 4 d and she was so sweet that she switched machines and showed us the sweet little baby. Then, she paused and said "umm do you all want to know the gender?" Of course!! She said she is not 100% because it is so early but she saw a "structure." So, pretty sure we are team blue. I will not be going out and buying things until the gender scan later on but very excited!!! I will have to put the pic on here. when I get home from work.

Bdown: those babies are so sweet :)


----------



## Hann12

What gorgeous photos!! They are super cute twinnies! 

Powell - this thread is in groups and discussions so we can stay on here :)


----------



## Hann12

Robinson - yay for team blue!! Are you happy? 

I think the fact my scan is basically at 22 weeks will hopefully mean I'm over the whole finding out and I'll be able to stay team yellow - unless it's very obvious it's a boy!


----------



## robinson380

Yes, I am happy :) and hubby is thrilled!! May cannot come soon enough!


----------



## BDownmommie

robinson380 said:


> Yes, I am happy :) and hubby is thrilled!! May cannot come soon enough!

Absolutely - whole heartedly agreed!!! Come on May babies....


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> What gorgeous photos!! They are super cute twinnies!
> 
> Powell - this thread is in groups and discussions so we can stay on here :)

I noticed that! I like that we can just stay here. Was kinda nervous about moving over to second tri and not knowing anyone. But we can stay here in our comfort zone with us ladies that have been together pretty much from the beginning :happydance:


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> So cute bdown! They look great! What did the doc say?
> Powell- 8 more weeks?! Rough! Happy your risk is low though! Why not just stay on this thread?

7 more weeks. I'm 13 today because we're going with the most recent EDD from the US at the office which is May 14th. So it's really not that far away thinking about it that way. But when I realized that I'll be 20 weeks exactly on Christmas Eve, that makes it seem SO much farther away!!

Will I be able to get my 20 week ultrasound ON Christmas Eve, or will they do it before or after? I forgot to ask lol


----------



## Powell130

robinson380 said:


> I had my NT u/s and bloodwork on 11/2. The baby was so active and sucking his/her thumb. Hubby was crying and I was just amazed. I asked the sonographer if she did 3d and 4 d and she was so sweet that she switched machines and showed us the sweet little baby. Then, she paused and said "umm do you all want to know the gender?" Of course!! She said she is not 100% because it is so early but she saw a "structure." So, pretty sure we are team blue. I will not be going out and buying things until the gender scan later on but very excited!!! I will have to put the pic on here. when I get home from work.
> 
> Bdown: those babies are so sweet :)


That is AWESOME!!


----------



## prolifer

I'm not sure how it works but my 20 week scan will be christmas day! I better call them soon and find out ^^ My mum is coming to visit me today, she wants to start mending the damage between us. Not sure how to take that.


----------



## robinson380

prolifer said:


> I'm not sure how it works but my 20 week scan will be christmas day! I better call them soon and find out ^^ My mum is coming to visit me today, she wants to start mending the damage between us. Not sure how to take that.

Good luck with your mom ;)


----------



## prolifer

Thanks, I'm not sure how I am supposed to forgive such a hateful time of my life.


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> I'm not sure how it works but my 20 week scan will be christmas day! I better call them soon and find out ^^ My mum is coming to visit me today, she wants to start mending the damage between us. Not sure how to take that.

Good luck with your mom! Hopefully your relationship can be mended. Mine with my mother can't and I've accepted it.

I suppose they'll be able to do it but I'll ask at my next appointment to double check.


----------



## Hann12

Pro - hope it goes well with your mum!

Powell - mine was due on the 20th December but they couldn't fit me in until a week later because of all the Xmas delays so I was given the 27th and I can't do that so I now have 2nd nov which is 13 days after I'm 20 weeks so basically 22 weeks! AGES!! Hopefully you won't get such a delay, my hospital seems bad for it!


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> Pro - hope it goes well with your mum!
> 
> Powell - mine was due on the 20th December but they couldn't fit me in until a week later because of all the Xmas delays so I was given the 27th and I can't do that so I now have 2nd nov which is 13 days after I'm 20 weeks so basically 22 weeks! AGES!! Hopefully you won't get such a delay, my hospital seems bad for it!

nov 2nd? or you do you mean Jan 2nd? dang I hope I don't have to wait that long!! I'm hoping they'll be able to squeeze me in but I don't always have the best of luck lol as long as Hubs can be there, I'm okay with it!


----------



## Jary

Bdmommie those babies are looking lovely! 

I'm quite lucky and have my 20 week scan dec 27th. So I'll be just over 20 weeks. I still need to book a drs app for 16 weeks so they can listen to the heart beat.

Had a total baby brain at work today. It's awful because our ward is so busy anyway it doesn't help when I can't even think straight!

I'm happy to stay in this thread :) it's kinda scary but exciting about becoming 2nd trimesters lol


----------



## Hann12

Powell130 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Pro - hope it goes well with your mum!
> 
> Powell - mine was due on the 20th December but they couldn't fit me in until a week later because of all the Xmas delays so I was given the 27th and I can't do that so I now have 2nd nov which is 13 days after I'm 20 weeks so basically 22 weeks! AGES!! Hopefully you won't get such a delay, my hospital seems bad for it!
> 
> nov 2nd? or you do you mean Jan 2nd? dang I hope I don't have to wait that long!! I'm hoping they'll be able to squeeze me in but I don't always have the best of luck lol as long as Hubs can be there, I'm okay with it!Click to expand...

Lol 2nd Jan! Sorry! Yep it's ages!!


----------



## prolifer

Hmm my daughter has decided to stay home today, now got 2 kids running around and OH is going out just before my mum arrives. Fun times lol

But yay for 20 week scans! Not too far away for some, cannot wait to see pix!


----------



## mathgenius33

I'm excited to know what gender everyone is having. When I find out we're gonna pick a name instead of just calling him or her Baby S (for our last name). The doctor said we could know by December 8th. That sounds way too soon compared to everyone, so I'll keep you posted if that's true. I really hope it is, though.


----------



## Powell130

My friend found out at like almost 16 weeks, but some doctors dont do another ultrasound until 20 weeks. But I've been thinking about paying for a private one around 17 weeks

IT IS NOW FACEBOOK OFFICIAL!


----------



## Sass827

Good luck with your mom pro. 
Jary - I know what you mean about being so forgetful. It's making me feel useless at work and in my own life. 
Math- I'm obsessed with finding out the gender. I feel like not knowing is holding me back on all levels. Work is going to be nuts from feb- may, so that really only gives me now through January to get prepared. I'm dying to start. 
Powell- it's Facebook official or us too. Doesn't it feel like such a weight off your back? I hate keeping secrets!


----------



## Powell130

I'm so glad I can post about it now cuz so many of my friends have announced their pregnancies like when they found out, since I have found out and biting my tongue with our news has been driving me crazy.
 



Attached Files:







S__E1A1.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Sass827

Cute shirt!


----------



## Powell130

Any of you ladies got the flu shot yet? Did your doc recommend it? Mine recommended it to me today and I suppose I'll get it in the next few days I'm just wondering if I'm going to get sick after lol


----------



## prolifer

It's not winter here anymore so no ^^


----------



## Hann12

I'mgetting the flu jab in a couple of weeks


----------



## Jary

I did at work, but they offer it to any healthcare staff. The flu nurse was there so I thought may as well!


----------



## Hann12

Jary I think of its offered it makes sense to have it! I am pro vaccinations though in general. 

Got my first physio appointment today to see what's happening to my back and pelvis, it's never good news so not expecting it to be this time. I'm just hoping whatever they do will keep me together this time rather than last time when I couldn't move. Can't exactly be in that situation now that I have a toddler!!


----------



## Jary

I imagine they'll take good care of you since this happened with your DD. Do you know what kind of treatment they'll do?

And woo! Baby's a peach now :)


----------



## Powell130

Yay for peaches!!


My MILs sister posted on my pictures "is that baby bump I see growing?" i was like yeah, flip thru the album and see it grow. She says "oh just wait"... is it just me or is that kinda annoying to say to a pregnant chick, like we don't know we're going to get bigger or something lol


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I had the flu jab 3 weeks ago and never got sick, its not a live virus so it shouldn't have any effect on your health, just gives you a dead arm for a few days :haha:

Pro good luck for when your mum comes round, I hope it goes well! X


----------



## Sass827

I had my flu jab at 9 weeks. Not sick at all. I highly recommend it as I've had the flu recently and it's no joke. 
Good luck today Hann! 
Welcome to club peach Jary!


----------



## Powell130

Yeah I'm definitely going to get it. I had the flu at the same time I had my MC in June so that has me a little freaked out so I will probably get it today on my lunch break


----------



## Sass827

The best stuff you can do to keep your immune system on the up and up is to get lots of sleep, fluids and vitamin c. And try your best not to stress.


----------



## Hann12

Powell - agreed - also really annoying when we get bigger and get told we are huge and are we sure theres only one in there! I had an annoying woman at work go on every day that I was definitely expecting a boy as it was all out front and that I looked massive because if it - anyway I had a girl lol! 

Physio was okay, manipulated the pelvis back in line and have more exercises but they have no clue how unstable the area is so I might be okay doing my preventative Pilates or the whole lot might go. Would be a nightmare with my DD to look after so I am keeping everything crossed that all the exercises and Pilates hold it in place.


----------



## Powell130

Having FIL problems today. Ugh lol Why can't they be normal?!!?


----------



## prolifer

The visit from my mum was a little awkward, but then we're like that anytime we sit down together. We had very little to say to each other, we have nothing in common, but she did buy the little ones a pop-tent that looks like a castle and they love it heaps.

So we're back to talking but it's a slow climb to get back to where we used to be.


----------



## Powell130

Good for you Pro! There's pretty much no way my mother and I will ever speak again


----------



## pinktiara

I feel ya powell I havent talked to my mom in over a year Never really have gotten along she has never been to any of my sons 3 birthdays and I just had enough of trying last year and said enoughs enough and we stopped talking.


----------



## Powell130

Yeah I'm the same way


----------



## shellgirl

Hi Guys. I've been quite for awhile, but I just wanted to chime in. I also cut off communication with my mom and have no intention of her being a part of my life ever again. (She was not invited to my wedding nor does she know I am pregnant and I plan on keeping it that way.) I really think that we are going to be even better moms because we didn't get that ourselves and are going to make sure our babies have the good mommies we never had, now and for the rest of their lives.


----------



## prolifer

I just don't want my kids to follow in my footsteps and decide to never talk to me again someday xx


----------



## Powell130

shellgirl said:


> Hi Guys. I've been quite for awhile, but I just wanted to chime in. I also cut off communication with my mom and have no intention of her being a part of my life ever again. (She was not invited to my wedding nor does she know I am pregnant and I plan on keeping it that way.) I really think that we are going to be even better moms because we didn't get that ourselves and are going to make sure our babies have the good mommies we never had, now and for the rest of their lives.

I agree 100%


----------



## Jary

Pro I highly doubt your children will ever do that!


----------



## nearlythere38

13 week bump. i love it on a morning when i wake up but still laid down cos its really high up, round and firm, like a proper bump :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20121107_081703.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Morning ladies how is everyone :D! Its lime day for me :D... Again lol xx


----------



## Powell130

Morning!! Err...still trying to get over my anger from my in-laws yesterday. I don't think I'm going to go around them much for the remainder of this pregnancy. They're too stressful and hypocritical. Why couldn't hubs and I have had normal parents?! lol :dohh:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Everything ok powell? Don't let them get you frustrated :hugs: x


----------



## Sass827

Aw Powell- no ones parents are normal. And some are particularly worse than others. what's important is that you and DH are on the same page about them and are committed not to turn into them. I know because DH has a terrible, vicious, wolf in sheepskin clothing mother who he idolizes and tries purposely to pit me against her. It's. A sick, gross, weird Edipis complex thing and it's like living a nightmare. he's been acting like her recently too. Yes, were both in counseling. Hoping it gets better before LO comes.


----------



## Hann12

Sorry that there are so many parent issues. My parents are great, so are my inlaws but my inlaws are annoying - especially mil. She's a bit ignorant and very clingy. Thankfully they live 200+ miles away!!

Just had a McDonald's, first I've had in almost 2 years and it was soooo good!!


----------



## Powell130

okay so here's the story lol 

Begin Rant-

okay so hubs and I have always been 'hippy smokers' and i have continued to smoke, cut back quite a bit but I do still smoke a little. FIL believes that I'm "poisoning his grandchild" but after speaking with my doctor, many of my friends who have recently given birth or are pregnant now (also smokers) said their OB said pretty much the same thing as mine. That there's not much of a risk and new research pretty much disproves old. I have also found sites like this 

https://www.mothering.com/community/a/use-of-marijuana-during-pregnancy

https://patients4medicalmarijuana.w...-cannabis-use-in-pregnancy-dr-melanie-dreher/ 

Which agree with that. Well FIL being himself, just 'knows' he's right. He has voiced his opinion to me more than once and I try to tell him that I don't believe he's right but he keeps on with it. The last time I went over there with hubs (it's been over a month) he gave me his typical speech about it and ended with that he was going to say his piece and be done with it. Well that's not where it ended. He kept talking s#it about it saying stuff like I am poisoning his grandchild and being irresponsible blah blah blah (he smokes as well, so does my BIL..so it's not the marijuana itself that's the 'problem') well I just quietly stopped going over there after that and it had to do with him continuing do run his mouth about me and also with the way they reacted when I asked MIL politely not to post stuff about pregnancy/babies on my personal FB page (i'm sure you ladies remember my rant about that also lol) it's just stress that I don't need and if I can avoid it, then I will. FIL messaged me yesterday on FB and asked why I haven't been over there lately, I was just going to ignore it even tho I really wanted to tell him why..I txted hubs and asked him what to do and he said to tell him, so I did. I told him that I do not agree with what he said and asked him if he even bothered to read the links and studies that I sent him. I tell him that I'm not trying to be rude or anything but I disagree with his opinion because I have facts and I believe that my OB knows what's best for me and what to do/not to do while pregnant, rather than just his opinion..this is what he says- I made my opinion known and left it at that. You decided to hurt my feelings because of my opinion and the opinion of every other Dr on this planet.
If your Dr told you that smoking anything while your pregnant in any amount is ok. Then he or she is a quack.

I told you we would not say anything else about it. And I promise I won't. Just don't turn you back on us they way you have

But the thing he doesn't understand is that HE DID CONTINUE TO SAY THINGS ABOUT IT AND TALK S#IT BEHIND MY BACK & I know it. I guess he doesn't know that my BIL's GF Sarah tells me everything they say about me lol Just because you're not saying it TO ME doesn't mean that you have stopped talking about it.

So I told him that I haven't turned my back on anyone and to think about they way the things they have said to me makes me feel. Like when they were trying to argue with me about when to announce MY pregnancy on FB! And that I was cutting out all avoidable and unnecessary stress and if that meant not coming over there, then so be it. 


Well last night at dinner the in-laws asked Sarah where she was yesterday (knowing she was at my house cleaning for me) so she told them again where she was. MIL asked her why she was cleaning my house, why wasn't I doing it. She said that she was doing it to help me out because I'm not comfortable cleaning with bleach and strong chemicals like I'm used to doing. And FIL's response was "oh she doesn't want to clean with bleach, but she'll smoke pot"
and then he made a comment about me cutting out unnecessary stress but still smoking pot (last time I checked, pot doesn't stress you out, but hypocritical and childish in-laws sure do!) and then MIL asked where I was while she was over there and she told them that I was at work and she asked what I do and FIL replies with "nothing" and MIL says "exactly" umm.. first off they haven't asked me nor my hubs what I do at work. Second, I work on spread sheets and make/update FB and twitter pages for our electricians, MIL works on excel & power point all day...so we pretty much do the same thing, just in a different way..so I guess she does nothing all day too! Sarah was like I don't get why they b!tched about when you weren't working, and now that you are they still b!tch about it?! Not my fault hubs and I were doing just fine on 1 income (i started working again to save for baby) but we do just fine with his 1 income and idk..i think they may be a little jealous of that because FIL lost his job of 10 years last year and hasn't been able to keep another once since..

Okay I believe this is RANT OVER lol Sorry for the book, just gotta vent about it before I scream lol


----------



## pinktiara

Im already a waaaay better parent to my 3 year old than my mom ever was to me and its because I dont ever want him to feel like i did as a child. I wont be telling my mom about this baby either I feel bad because she has already made it so her husband who is not my dad but my 4th step dad never sees his kids or grandkids cause they don't like her. He is such a nice guy but she runs him so he doesn't get anything its sad.

My in laws are great thank goodness I adore them there the only grandparents my son knows and there the best ones a kid could have. I always read stories about horrible inlaws and im very thankful to have at least one set of good parents. 

Sorry for you girls going through family crap too but you don't need the extra stress not good for you or baby. Im sure your all going to be awesome moms cant wait till we can all put up baby pics!!


----------



## Hann12

Powell sorry you are going through a rough time. Tbh i can't agree that it's okay to smoke marijuana during pregnancy, I did read the articles but I am very very anti drugs so I don't see how something that is a relaxant and can do a fair bit to an adult can be safe for an unborn baby but that's just me. I'll never get my head round it but then I also would never try drugs. A lot of marijuana is mixed with tobacco, fair enough if you aren't doing that though. It's a shame that its caused a rift though in the family because I'd like to think that even though I do have strong views about it I'd never let it take over relationships and friendships. That's the great thing about life that everyone's different. I have equally strong views about breast feeding that my best friend really didn't share but we just let these things go. I think in these situations that what you have to do - agree to disagree - but perhaps that's easier for people of our age than our parents age? I don't know! This wasn't intended to start a row by the way - I wouldn't feel right responding saying I understood your position but I accept that everyone has a choice to live how they want and make their own decisions about the best way for them to live and raise their children and we are never going to all agree


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> Powell sorry you are going through a rough time. Tbh i can't agree that it's okay to smoke marijuana during pregnancy, I did read the articles but I am very very anti drugs so I don't see how something that is a relaxant and can do a fair bit to an adult can be safe for an unborn baby but that's just me. I'll never get my head round it but then I also would never try drugs. A lot of marijuana is mixed with tobacco, fair enough if you aren't doing that though. It's a shame that its caused a rift though in the family because I'd like to think that even though I do have strong views about it I'd never let it take over relationships and friendships. That's the great thing about life that everyone's different. I have equally strong views about breast feeding that my best friend really didn't share but we just let these things go. I think in these situations that what you have to do - agree to disagree - but perhaps that's easier for people of our age than our parents age? I don't know! This wasn't intended to start a row by the way - I wouldn't feel right responding saying I understood your position but I accept that everyone has a choice to live how they want and make their own decisions about the best way for them to live and raise their children and we are never going to all agree

Thank you! 

I mean I don't really care that he has a different opinion than me and hubs about it, because he's definitely entitled to that, it's just the way he goes about it. He can't agree to disagree, he has to keep making his point known and voiced and that's the annoying part. It's always his way or the highway. I've always been a smoker, and normally smoke way more than I do now. I will hit it a few times and be done with it. It does wonders for my sleeping. But I think that he may think that I smoke like I used to. But that makes him look like even more of an ass because he's talking about something he has no idea about. He has no idea how much/little I smoke when I do. 

I really do think it's easier for our age to agree to disagree than our parents. Not sure why, but it definitely seems that way. 

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I don't see why people try to sway others views and stuff. Kinda like with the election, I saw numerous friends on FB argue because they didn't agree with each other. It's called PERSONAL beliefs and opinions for a reason :)

I don't consider marijuana a 'drug' per-say because it's natural & I believe it's not as harmful as cigarettes and alcohol. 2 more states made it legal yesterday over here.


----------



## cgav1424

Aw, Powell, I'm sorry you're having a tough time with your in-laws. I'm not judging either, but I quit smoking (cigarettes) right at BFP and haven't looked back. I actually think I'll be able to stay away from them even post baby. I quit with both of my other kids, but started back eventually. It feels different this time though so hopefully I'll be able to stay cigarette free as I've been ready to quit for awhile now... I was just never able to. Anyway! No judgment here... I have loads of friends and cousins who smoke weed so I get how much it relaxes you. I would never do it myself, pregnant or not, as I was never into smoking pot. However, everyone says that everything is okay in moderation. Like having a glass of wine is okay once in awhile or sushi is okay, blah blah. I've just always erred on the side of caution, especially with my history of miscarriages, but that's just me. As far as I'm concerned, if your doctor knows and your DH is okay with it then that's all that matters as that is your guys' baby so your opinions are the only ones that matter. I'm just sorry you have to go through stress at at a time when your body just needs to relax and focus on growing a human being! I say just stay away for now. You said your piece, he said his and now you can just ignore it all. 

Hi Hann! Glad everything went okay at your appointment. Fingers crossed that the Pilates hold everything in place. 

Oh and my parents are wonderful. Well, my dad passed 5 years ago but he was the best man I ever knew and my mom is amazing and my best friend. She actually comes over everyday to visit with my kids and gives me some "mommy time" whether it's to go work out or lay down or start dinner without having the kids underfoot. She makes my life infinitely easier and I seriously have no idea what I'd do without her. My in-laws, however, leave much to be desired... so I get the whole in-law/parent drama thing. Oh and you guys will all be wonderful mothers. My DH's dad walked out on him when he was a year old and he's the best father anyone could ask for. He always says it's because he overcompensates and never wants his kids to feel not wanted or abandoned the way he did. 

Anyway, hope everyone has a stress-free rest of the week!


----------



## Powell130

Thank you. 

It's not like I'm smoking an ounce of pot a day. I hit it a few times, and honestly, I think it has something to do with why I've barely been sick this whole time! I just don't see how FIL thinks his opinion is right when he's not an OB. He doesn't deal with pregnancy for a living. He has no idea what he's talking about. He hasn't spent hours researching the topic like I have. Hubs has even tried to explain to him how much research I've done about it, so he knows that I know what I'm talking about. It's just really frustrating.

I just wish they weren't so stressful. They've always been this way and it's only gotten worse lately. I'm honestly glad that I have a reason not to go over there anymore. It's like you're on eggshells right when you walk in the door over there. It's honestly just too much for me. And if I go over there and they say something I don't like, with being pregnant and all, I will tell them exactly how I really feel and that'll hurt feelings because they won't want to hear the truth about how they're pushing everyone away from them. And I wont have a problem telling them, my filter has gone out the window lately lol 

I'm jealous of your mom cgav! I wish mine wasn't crazy lol but that'll make me an even better mom than her because of it :) (gotta look at the bright side here lol)


----------



## prolifer

Hey all :) 14 weeks today ^^ I don't have in-laws that have anything to do with us so I am safe there! Just got my own parents and family to deal with but I don't listen to them anymore. I do what I feel is right for me, not them.


----------



## Hann12

I'm a lemon today - lol that sounds funny! Still feeling sick though - anyone else?

My DH went back to work today after a few days off, typically I had a terrible nights sleep and my DD woke at 6.30 which is early for her. Waiting for her nap time so I can get another sleep! Lazy day for me! My parents arrive later as tomorrow we are going to the good food show, hoping I cope in the crowds with nausea. I went a few years ago and it was fun but could be quite different this time being pregnant, sick and with a toddler! 
Anyway hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## nearlythere38

Woo on the lemon! Im still feeling and being sick, though thankfully the actual sickness is only coming every few days now instead of every day x


----------



## Hann12

It's not just me then! I thought I was getting better last week and then since Sunday it's come back, I'm struggling to not throw up. Hopefully it will go soon!!


----------



## Jary

I just getting that gagging feeling. Don't actually feel sick but it's still annoying. Really craving KFC at the mo. I was yesterday morning and got my wish as we were going to see Skyfall at the cinema so stopped at the KFC near it and it was amazing!

I'm getting excited as my mum is coming to visit from up north. Booked her flight for her and she's staying for a couple of nights. Haven't seen her since July so it'll be nice :)

And changing the subject has anyone else's boobs not changed? Mine look a bit more veiney but the areolas are the same and they haven't increased in size. Should be fine tho, right?

Also getting more stretching pains. My tummy is starting to pooch out when I'm lying down now. Not much but it's getting there!


----------



## Hann12

Jary - not sure I could do a KFC! I was worse not eating but at the moment I'm feeling sick after eating! Spending time with your mum sounds lovely, mine is coming today, I see her every few weeks though which is nice. We get on well too. Hope you have a lovely time! 
As for boobs, mine had done nothing much until a couple of weeks ago but now they have grown a cup size or so, areolas are bigger too and they are sore especially at night. Mine did absolutely nothing until then though whereas I know loads of people that all happened to right at the start so I guess it's just happening at different stages for different people and nothing to be worried about. I'd like mine to grow some more lol!


----------



## Jary

Thanks Hann. Mums coming down on Monday morning. I finish nights then so will already be in Southampton so it works out well getting to the airport.

Lol I don't want my boobs to get bigger. They are big enough!


----------



## Hann12

Oops sorry - hope you have fun with you mum next week ;) 
I need bigger boobs lol!! It's one of the joys of pregnancy and BF for me - unfortunately after I stop BF is not fun, you forget how much smaller you are and they are never quite the same again!! But I'm still all for BF!


----------



## Powell130

My boobs are just a little bigger, slightly veiny and firmer. My aerolas are still the same. i was wondering if I was the only one who hasn't seen that change yet! I'm glad I'm not alone. I'm sure it's fine, my doc did a breast exam on Monday and didn't say anything about it so I'm not worried. Looking forward to them getting even bigger tho haha


----------



## Jary

Haha, mine get in the way even when I wasn't pregnant. OH said they feel heavier so he's not complaining but then he's a man lol.

I don't mind how they are tho as it means I can feed my baby :)


----------



## Sass827

I hope you feel better soon Hann! I'm a lemon too, but when I saw it, I thought, "isn't a lemon smaller than a peach?" maybe just where I'm from I guess. 
Jary- I think you should eat kfc. I get fast food cravings once in a while, and I say go for it! 
My boobs have gotten odd. I think the first thing they did was spread, not really grow. I had to go from a 34c to a 36 b. Then 2 months later they grew into a 36c. So since I had to drive to the bra store anyway, I just picked up a 36d while I was there. I hope I don't have to use it for a long time. I feel like jugs McGee!


----------



## Jary

Juggs McGee! I love it! Lol. I loved it when I was in college and lost weight and I was a 34c. Since then I've put on weight and my boobs went to 34DD. So I really don't want them to get bigger. I'd just look rediculous because I'm only 5ft 2"!

Don't tempt me I will want KFC! Doesn't help there's one opening soon just down the road!


----------



## Powell130

KFC...I love the Bowls with mashed potatoes, corn, chicken and gravy..they should totally add mac & cheese to it tho! haha

A friend told me about a place to get early gender ultrasounds...it's only $59 and you get 4 pictures & a dvd of all pics taken..there's a cheaper one for $39 with no pics, but I want pics :) I'm going to schedule it for either Dec 1st or 8th because hubs works every other saturday and I want him there!


----------



## pinktiara

I had french fries gravy and cheese yesterday (poutine) yes im canadian so cliche haha but man was it amazing its been a huge craving for me so odd.


----------



## Powell130

mmm cheese fries...


----------



## Jary

You guys are lucky to get mash from kfc. They did when I went to NZ (who also did honey and soy chicken...lush) but we don't have it in the uk.

Starting to feel sick again, blerghhh! Was hoping it was going but not yet it seems :(


----------



## Powell130

What's mash...mashed potatoes?


----------



## Jary

Yeah :)

Now I want mashed potatoes!


----------



## Hann12

You guys are funny with your food chat!
I'm feeling okay this afternoon thankfully! Having a take away curry tonight Mmm! 

Sass - I know what you mean about fruit sizes, loads of time when I was pregnant with my DD I kept thinking that the fruit sizes were a bit off! Ah well!


----------



## Powell130

I honestly don't like the mashed potatoes from KFC. They're about as fake as you can get lol the only "instant potatoes" i like are the garlic and cheddar type, any kind with some flavor lol but I prefer REAL potatoes haha


----------



## Hann12

I hate instant mash too! Has to be the real thing!


----------



## Jary

Yuk instant mash! Yeah defo has to be proper with milk and butter mixed into it :) love it with gravy


----------



## nearlythere38

Yuk hate mash!! Give me roasties any day


----------



## Powell130

roasted potatoes? yumm...with some finely chopped onions, salt, pepper & ranch seasoning..with cheese on top...yumm lol


----------



## Dee_H

Powell130 said:


> roasted potatoes? yumm...with some finely chopped onions, salt, pepper & ranch seasoning..with cheese on top...yumm lol

OMG..that sounds delicious!!!


----------



## Jary

Wouldn't mind a whole roast dinner! Roast potatoes and parsnips, cabbage, turnip, yorkshire pud and either chicken or lamb.

My mam and gran make awesome Sunday roasts. I do miss them!


----------



## Powell130

Dee_H said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> roasted potatoes? yumm...with some finely chopped onions, salt, pepper & ranch seasoning..with cheese on top...yumm lol
> 
> OMG..that sounds delicious!!!Click to expand...

it's amazing. i normally use red potatoes and they're so good!


----------



## prolifer

Stop! lol I love potatoes but they're my food aversion :( ugh lol

I am exhausted all the time, even before I get out of bed. I remember when I get to around 30 weeks, my tummy is so big I have trouble breathing - anyone else?


----------



## Sass827

I think potatos are one of the greatest foods ever. Baked, roasted, sliced n fried, mashed... Oh I love them. After we got married, DH had the nerve to ask when I would make the ones from the box! I told him NEVER! 
I made a vat of mashed last week to live off. Wound up eating the whole thing in 2 meals.


----------



## Jary

Pro I've not had a big baby belly yet so not had breathlessness cause of that but at work when I'm on my feet a lot I have gotten quite breathless. It's worse when my right ear goes all weird like I'm under water. It only happens at work and it makes my head ache and makes me feel very breathless. I got myself all worried one shift and my colleagues checked my blood pressure which was fine. Just had to rest a bit but it was a bit scary.


----------



## cgav1424

Pro - I've had that feeling of breathlessness! It comes and goes, but it kind of freaks me out as I never had it this early on. I do already have a 4-5 month belly because the prednisone has made me gain so much weight. I was going to ask my doctor about it at my next appointment... which isn't for another two weeks!

Hi to everyone else and I just agree on the potato convo... they are one of my favorite foods. I'm going to have make some mashed potatoes this weekend... or maybe try some of Powell's roasted ones! Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## mathgenius33

Potatoes saved my life when I was dealing with bad morning sickness. It was pretty much all I could eat without feeling nauseous. I still get episodes of morning sickness now, but usually not all day. I was told this will be the last week we will have it, and once we hit the orange stage it's gone for almost everyone.


----------



## Powell130

ugh so I'm NOT getting an early ultrasound on Dec 1st because hubs said to just wait because it'll save a little money. I'm really irritated at this response because he pays $80 a month for a magazine subscription that a. I told him not to get to begin with b. because he doesn't even look at the stupid things, they're all in a stack! ugh whatever!!


----------



## robinson380

Got my NT u/s and bloodwork results back today and everything was negative, which is good :) 

Hope all you ladies have a wonderful weekend :)


----------



## Jary

Powell I think a baby scan is more important than a magazine subscription!


----------



## Powell130

I agree! I scheduled it anyways :) && cancelled his subscription :haha:


----------



## prolifer

lol Powell xD

Yeah I cannot stand up for two seconds without getting out of breath :/ Hmm


----------



## Sass827

1 light of stairs fully takes the wind out of me. Pathetic!


----------



## Hann12

Lol Powell!! 

Got the inlaws here for today so got to get up a clean, my mil is a stickler for cleanliness! Not that my house isn't clean I might add but she checks for dust etc!! 
Just need motivation to get myself out of bed! My DH has taken my DD to the shops to do the weekly food run which is great as long as he comes back with edible stuff!!

Oh and woke up this morning not feeling sick!! Hoping it stays away all day and my ms is gone.....


----------



## Jary

Lol go Powell! That is a lot of money to spend on magazines!

And sass I'm the same! I climb a set of stairs and feel like I've just ran a marathon! I've never been very fit but didn't struggle like that!

And it's sweet, OH has started saying 'bye bump' when he leaves for work etc (even tho there's still not much of a bump yet)

Couple of friends just had their baby yesterday morning. Saw a pic on fb and she's super cute. Made me get all impatient to meet our little peach!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

It just dawned on me, some of us in here are only like 5 weeks away from halfway!! This has got to be the fastest pregnancies ever recorded :p x


----------



## Jary

It seems weird doesn't it? Can't believe on Xmas day ill be 20 weeks! Scary!


----------



## Powell130

I know right?! It really seems to be flying by. I'll be 20 weeks on Christmas Eve. We find out gender on Dec 1st at 9:45 and I'm SO EXCITED! I can NOT wait. I really hope the next 3 weeks fly by like it has been. I'm getting ready to leave to go to a friend of mine since middle school's baby shower. Hubs kept showing me cute boy clothes while we were shopping for her gift earlier, it was cute. But I wish it was pink stuff lol THINK PINK! I always get excited when I start looking at baby stuff. I was wanting to buy all kinda stuff but I've been trying to hold off until we know gender. 

I hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## pinktiara

I am so excited on the 18th of December for my gender ultrasound I am dying in anticipation haha


----------



## Hann12

I'm 20 weeks on 20th dec so 5.5 weeks! Although won't have my scan until 22 weeks. Really excited for all your gender unveiling! It's funny but I'm not even particularly thinking about it! Maybe because I know I'm not finding out but I also have no desire to. I really want the surprise on the day. 
We should update the front page with our genders as they become known!


----------



## nearlythere38

I wish i could say the same hann. I feel like im becoming obsessed and its occupying my thoughts all the time. I've posted my scan pic on in-gender and every response has been girl, i just don't know how i can wait til Christmas but hubby is saying no to a gender scan


----------



## Hann12

nearlythere38 said:


> I wish i could say the same hann. I feel like im becoming obsessed and its occupying my thoughts all the time. I've posted my scan pic on in-gender and every response has been girl, i just don't know how i can wait til Christmas but hubby is saying no to a gender scan

Lol I was like that the first time but this time I'm just not even thinking about it! We talk about our peanut as both a girl and a boy, maybe I'm less bothered as I am convinced its a boy so I feel like its a done deed and I'll be meeting my baby boy in may!


----------



## Powell130

I can't stop wishing it's a girl but thinking it's a boy lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I can't help feeling mixed feelings! I'm with you Hann - Team Yellow! And, I don't feel like I'm ready to find out the gender anyway... although once all you girls start finding out, I know I'm bound to feel a bit jealous ;) But you know I'll be very happy for you all!!!


----------



## prolifer

I have my 20 weeks scan booked in for December 19th, I will be 19 weeks and 6 days so close enough ^^ Not finding out gender, will be hard not to ask but really want the surprise on the day too :D


----------



## cgav1424

We're staying Team Yellow too! My perinatologist scheduled my anatomy scan for 18 weeks so I have mine on 12/12/12. Hubs is super good at seeing things on ultrasounds (with no training, he called out the gender of both of our kids the minute the sonography went to the right place and even before the sonographer could see) so I have no idea how the perinatologist plans to hide the sex from him. The scan is on a gigantic flat screen on the wall and I can't trust DH to close or avert his eyes as he wants to know the sex and I don't! 

I finally caved and rented a doppler as I decided 4 weeks before appointments was way too long for me...DH didn't want me to get one so my compromise was to rent one until I could feel baby move. It's coming on Monday! We have family coming over tomorrow for DH's bday, then this week is busy at DD's school as we have parent teacher conferences then Thanksgiving break starts for them on Friday. Then I finally have my appointment on 11/21... I don't think I'll get a scan but I'm hoping my OB will start weaning me off my prednisone. These side effects are killing me! 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!


----------



## pinktiara

I felt the same way with my first I just knew he was a boy and sure enough lol. Im feeling girl with this one and my dr says girls because its been so rough this pregnancy but I also think I just want one so much its messing with my head haha.


----------



## Hann12

Glad I have some team yellow buds - I'm just going to get excited for the rest of you!

Pink tiara - in general I believe the same - I was terribly sick with my DD, my mum was very sick with me, but she was nauseous with my sister and nothing with my brother. The thing about this one is that I have been sick and nauseous but nowhere near as bad as with my DD, so in theory going by my mum this should be a girl but I just have a feeling it's a boy because everyone has said boy when they saw the scan and it looks so different from my DD's scan, mainly head shape. Having said that it looks similar to her 20 week scan, just not her 12 week one. Weird! Who knows though! I kind of like the not knowing and guessing with each symptom! Also with my DD I craved orange juice and chocolate, same this time.


----------



## Jary

Team yellow hear too!!


----------



## prolifer

I want to feel baby kicking ^^ 

My 3 year old kissed my cheek tonight and held my hand as he fell asleep and he whispered, "night mumma" - I cuddled and smooched him right on back!


----------



## Hann12

Jary said:


> Team yellow hear too!!

Yay Jary!!!


That's a cute image pro! Love when our babies are cute!


----------



## Sass827

I think it just must be harder to be team yellow w #1 and easier with #2 or 3? Maybe except for Jary! I don't think I could ever do yellow because I'm such planner. Almost everything feels like it has a gender associated with it. I'm like nearly, I'm obsessing over it. I need to know ASAP! Going for a private in 10 days. Cannot wait. I'll e surprised enough to see who this baby looks like.


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> I think it just must be harder to be team yellow w #1 and easier with #2 or 3? Maybe except for Jary! I don't think I could ever do yellow because I'm such planner. Almost everything feels like it has a gender associated with it. I'm like nearly, I'm obsessing over it. I need to know ASAP! Going for a private in 10 days. Cannot wait. I'll e surprised enough to see who this baby looks like.

I'm with ya Sass! Not knowing is driving me crazy. I haven't bought anything yet because I feel like everything has to be gender associated lol 20 days til we find out!

my FIL texted me last night (it was my BIL's birthday and i didn't go over there because I didn't wanna deal with their judgementalness) and said that he will treat me like he always has and that he respects my judgement. That's all I wanted. He doesn't have to agree with me or my choices, just trust that I'm not making my decisions blindly. So I think I may be able to be around them, well I'll give them a trial run at least lol I'm not sure if we'll go over there today or wait til next weekend. I've hated not going over there and not letting them be involved in the pregnancy but they were being too stressful. FX'd they'll go back to normal lol


----------



## Jary

I know I'll be tempted to find out but we think that after going through pregnancy, labour and birth it's nice to have the surprise at the end.

And I know I'm probably imagining it but when I got into bed I swear I could feel movement. It felt different to normal feelings I get (like bowel twinges)...it was kinda like little flutters and jumping. Can't wait till I feel those things for definate!

Getting excited for tomorrow morning! When I finish my nightshift I'm off to collect mum from the airport :) can't wait to see her!


----------



## Hann12

Powell - glad you've sorted things out with your FIL

Jary - have a great time with your mum! First feelings of the baby will feel kind of tickly and fluttery. Although they are the size of a lemon they aren't strong enough to make a big impact to us like kicks etc, think that's more around 18+ weeks but if you are feeling flutters it could well be the baby, I felt my DD at 13.5 weeks. 

Had a lovely weekend and sickness and tiredness are definitely reducing thankfully! Having a roast tonight which I am very much looking forward to, then X factor, homeland and bed! Nice chilled out night for us!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I've got a feeling my bubs is a girlie (maybe wishful thinking?) I never had ms with steven and I was bad this time, my skin has badly broke out and not with last time :p! 

Powell I'm glad you have sorted this with FIL :hugs: x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sooo anyone else obsessing over baby stuff?? I think my registry is pretty much done :haha: Although I haven't made it public yet. 

The hardest part about being Team Yellow is that I won't allow myself to register for the things that I want to be gender specific. For example, I won't be buying crib bedding until after baby is born - I want pink or blue! And, the same goes for clothes - I don't want green and yellow clothing - I want pink or blue! My poor kid will be born with nothing to wear, lol.

All of the stuff I thought I could use for multiple babies (furniture, strollers, toys, etc) I wanted to keep gender neutral anyway, so that wasn't bad. 

Anyone else??


----------



## Hann12

I might be alone saying this but we don't really do baby showers and gifts like that in the UK, we tend to get presents once the baby is born from friends and relatives - soft toys, clothes etc and family help out with bigger items sometimes but it's much less formal over here. 

I have just eaten a massive roast dinner followed by around 500 calories of a chocolate reindeer. Feeling very guilty for eating so much and the chocolate! Oops!


----------



## prolifer

I have a huge bag full of all different sized clothing I got from a 2nd hand site and they're not pink or blue but rather covered with bears or stripes or other nice patterns that aren't boy or girl specific :) Doesn't need to be yellow or green lol

I still will have fun at the end, asking what is it? What is it? Gives the midwives/nurses something to share with me other than, here's your baby, you were right it's a ____ !


----------



## Hann12

prolifer said:


> I have a huge bag full of all different sized clothing I got from a 2nd hand site and they're not pink or blue but rather covered with bears or stripes or other nice patterns that aren't boy or girl specific :) Doesn't need to be yellow or green lol
> 
> I still will have fun at the end, asking what is it? What is it? Gives the midwives/nurses something to share with me other than, here's your baby, you were right it's a ____ !

Or worse....they have nothing to say except its time for your stitches lol! By the way to you first timers that wasn't meant to scare you - loads of people don't have to have stitches!! Just a joke!

I have some nice neutral stuff too


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I got oh to announce stevens sex at birth and it was special, even if he was spluttering and trying to tell me through tears :haha: 

As for eating! I'm eating way more that I did before falling pregnant, I'm exercising less and I've managed to lose half of a stone!! How is that even possible lol! And I am slowly but surely getting fatter lol! Weird xx


----------



## Powell130

I have gained 7 lbs and have been stuck there for about a week but my clothes are continuing to get tighter lol I think im going to need maternity clothes wayy earlier than I expected.


----------



## mathgenius33

I'm definitely showing something already. It may not be the baby since he or she is only 4 inches or so, but I definitely have a belly now which was flat beforehand. As for the gender I can't wait to know so we can finally get excited about a name. 

My husband just thought of a really cool middle name for a boy (we have the first names chosen since a while ago). In a way I want it to be a girl because my mom kept my baby clothes from the '80s and our baby could still use them. I'd also be glad to have a boy because I can already picture my husband teaching him everything about sports (he loves sports). In other words, I'll be happy with either but am really curious to know.


----------



## mathgenius33

Of course a girl can be really into sports too if anyone took that the wrong way.


----------



## nearlythere38

Anyone thought about feeding yet? Hann i know u said u will breastfeed....

Are u at all concerned about your toddler when u r feeding? I bottlefed my first, but breast fed my second but i stopped at 3 months because he had major problems with gas and i put it down to my over supply, which i had tried lots of things to help. He's been very poorly as well, both these things i wasbtold breast fed babies wouldn't get. I am also concerned that i will struggle to look after my other 2 kids if I've permanently got a baby on my boob....

BUT i loved breastfeeding, it feels so natural to me, i think instinct will kick in at birth and i will want to put the baby to my breast. It also lost me like 2 stone in 3 months. I love that there's no bottles to sterilise and the night feeds are so much easier...


So im a bit confused over it all. I think i will breastfeed but worry that this baby will have the same issues :-/


----------



## nearlythere38

*just to add that i tried to breastfeed my first but as unsuccessful, which i blame on the traumatic end of pregnancy and labour


----------



## Hann12

Well I think any baby BF or not can get has, my DD had it, quite bad at times. I BF until 8 months, it did come easily to me so I worry it won't with the next one. Having said that my DD got reflux and so every couple of feeds she would throw the whole feed up all over me projectile style! That was tough. I rely felt strongly about BF though so to me I didn't even consider changing to formula mind you my DD wouldn't take a bottle until she was 7 months so it was ruled out too for that reason!!
I think it will be tough to have a toddler and BF so my plan is to get a sling to feed the baby in and have my hands free to play with my toddler. It's going to be hard but I'm going to give it a go! I don't have any family close by so I'll only have my DH around for the first 2-3 weeks so in that time I'll have to work out how to make it work so that when its just the 3 of us I can manage. 
I love the close bond you form when you BF though, it's like no other feeling and only you can do it! It was always my escape time when the inlaws came, my bit of peace away from them! I used to love curling up next to my DD for a snooze while she fed then slept, was a lovely feeling!


----------



## nearlythere38

Yeah i think its been bad luck on my part because my bottle fed baby (who technically should be the on with gas and getting all the illnesses) never gets ill, slept through at 19 weeks, never got gas etc. My breastfed baby was crippled with gas, has been in and out of hospital with breathing problems, only started sleeping through 12 months etc. I would hope that that is just him and how he would have been anyway but a little part of me wonders whether its my milk.

When i fed him i had dh at home for a month and my 3 year old helped me lots and kept himself occupied. This time Taylor will only be under 2 and will need more attention. 

I thought of trying the sling. Defo agree about the bond and the time together, i was gutted when i stopped feeding, i only did it cos i thought he would be better off. It does feel like the most natural thing in the world. Also i got baby blues straight away with my first but didn't get them with Taylor until i stopped breast feeding, it made me feel on top of the world for 3 months


----------



## Hann12

I think BF or bottle fed they can still get things like gas, eczema, asthma etc. It's not nice when it happens but I don't think we can avoid it sometimes. I know people that beat themselves up for bottle feeding because their child has ear infections but yet my DD has been plagued with them. 
While I think BF is best because you can pass immunities onto the baby my main reason for doing it is the bond, the ease etc.


----------



## prolifer

I have always, always wanted to BF but have never had milk since my first labour ended with me going into a coma before baby was even born. Nasty stuff but I've tried and tried to get into BF but it just doesn't happen for me and the nurses end up telling me to buy formula.


----------



## nearlythere38

Im the opposite pro. Far too much milk! My mum was the same, she had that much she used to donate to the neonatal unit lol. I don't think id go that far. But defo its not always easy and straight forward


----------



## Hann12

I had too much too, definite oversupply but guess thats better than undersupply! The more they suck on you, and the more you pump, the more you produce.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I'm gonna BF this bubs, but will only be for around 4 month which I feel bad about but I have to stop in september due to the fact I will need a jab for going back to uni in March (there's 3 jabs spread over the months before going back) and you can BF when you get it :( I suppose at least I'll do it for a while :) with steven I BF him until we left the hospital (2 days) but I knew I was going back to college 4 weeks after having him and I didn't know about expressing :/ xx


----------



## Powell130

I plan on BF. I hope baby wants to too, a friend of mine's daughter was having trouble latching on and stuff. I'm not sure how long I plan on doing it for, I guess I'll play that one by ear. I told hubs that he still gets turns in the middle of the night tho lol he can always put the baby on my boob while I sleep. Totally joking, but the look on his face was HILARIOUS!


----------



## Powell130

14 weeks today!!


----------



## Hann12

Stevensmummy - even 2 days is good - you'll have given him the colostrum which is so important for antibodies etc. Loads of people don't do that and I think it's such a shame. Expressing is brilliant but I'd never recommend expressing full time, it requires a huge amount of effort, you can't pump anything like the amount they can suck, takes ages to build a pumping supply and takes a longer time to pump. It's better than nothing though, just hard work! 

Powell - your hubby can actually help latch them to you at night! If I was you I would agree that he changes the nappies and you go the feeding at night - you won't have to get out of bed that way and can feed in your sleep as long as you are careful and your hubby knows the baby is in bed with you! 

Having such a boring day, it's raining and we are stuck at home, my DD is whining at me because she wants to go outside. She has loads of toys but is bored of them! Bring on new Xmas toys!! That's the joy of having mid year children - two lots of presents spread out across a year so you have new things to play with! It must be harder for people with babies with birthdays over Xmas as they don't get a present influx during the year!


----------



## Jary

LOL Powell. A friend of mine said she loved BF cause she could put baby on her boob and have a snooze until baby was finished!

Woo! 14 weeks! Ill be 14 tomorrow. Lemons! Haha


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Happy 14 weeks powell! 
And hann Stevens birthday is at the end of jan so it feels like he only gets gifts at the start of the year, I still always make a point of spoiling him through out the year when I can :) xx


----------



## Hann12

My birthdays is Dec, so is my brothers and my sisters is Jan so we always had our presents at once and often joint gifts. Obviously we knew no different so it wasn't an issue. Its nice having them split in the year though because not only do they get bored with their toys but I get bored with them too lol!! I've had saucepans out from our kitchen today and thats still not been that enjoyable. Some days just drag....!


----------



## Powell130

That's a good idea Hann!


----------



## Powell130

14 week bloat-bump lol
 



Attached Files:







302774_4070478116373_1196355179_n.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hann12

Looking good Powell! Mines pretty similar I think, taken today at 14+4:


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> Looking good Powell! Mines pretty similar I think, taken today at 14+4:
> 
> View attachment 513011

I think our belly's have been close in size so far! You look so cute :)


----------



## Hann12

Powell130 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Looking good Powell! Mines pretty similar I think, taken today at 14+4:
> 
> View attachment 513011
> 
> 
> I think our belly's have been close in size so far! You look so cute :)Click to expand...

I think they have too - its funny but if you look at yours head on or down on it do you think it looks bigger? I think mine does!


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Looking good Powell! Mines pretty similar I think, taken today at 14+4:
> 
> View attachment 513011
> 
> 
> I think our belly's have been close in size so far! You look so cute :)Click to expand...
> 
> I think they have too - its funny but if you look at yours head on or down on it do you think it looks bigger? I think mine does!Click to expand...

mine definitely looks bigger when I look straight down at it lol i haven't tried looking straight on but I will next time I get up to go potty..which will be soon! lol

UGH last night I went to pee before getting into bed..by the time I walked the 20 steps to my bed and laid down and started to move around to get comfortable I HAD TO PEE AGAIN! :dohh:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I'm the same powell! I've been asking bubs polietly to get off my bladder! Not listening already :p! This one is gonna be trouble :p x


----------



## Hann12

Same here! Does anyone wake up in the night almost bursting to go to the toilet and feel so good afterwards? Sounds silly I know!


----------



## Powell130

lol me! Like I feel relieved as I'm peeing haha


----------



## Hann12

Powell130 said:


> lol me! Like I feel relieved as I'm peeing haha

That's exactly it! It hurts so much then such a relief to go, in a weird way very satisfying lol! I love that you can say these things in here without people thinking you are weird - you just get it! I said the same thing to my DH and he thought I was being disgusting!


----------



## Mummytojack1

Dove830 I'm exactly the same I'd have no idea if I didn't get bfp. My boobs are bigger and more tender. I'm not as tired as I was with my first. I've had a few naps in the day lol but I've not slept properly in a few weeks so putting it down to that. I wouldn't say that I'm overly tired :/ strange. All I'm trying to think is its good to not have symptoms. 

Although strangely I was hoping for some morning sickness as per the rumours morning sickness meant a girl haha. I've got a gorgeous 2 year old boy so is love a girl but obviously either would be lovely xx


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> lol me! Like I feel relieved as I'm peeing haha
> 
> That's exactly it! It hurts so much then such a relief to go, in a weird way very satisfying lol! I love that you can say these things in here without people thinking you are weird - you just get it! I said the same thing to my DH and he thought I was being disgusting!Click to expand...

Ugh I know what you mean! Hubs thinks I'm disgusting half of the time :haha: I love that there's pretty much no such thing as TMI here!


----------



## prolifer

Hey all :) Had some tummy pains last night, think it was just bad food. I found a drink I like now, orange juice and the stronger the better! At least it is better than water, which I loathe


----------



## Jary

Trouble is when I need to go in the middle of the night I can't get back to sleep!

My tummy seems to feel bigger today. Extra round and heavy haha


----------



## Hann12

Jary said:


> Trouble is when I need to go in the middle of the night I can't get back to sleep!
> 
> My tummy seems to feel bigger today. Extra round and heavy haha

Me too, really struggle to get back to sleep


----------



## Powell130

I normally fall right back to sleep, but wake up about an hour later lol


----------



## nhpgator

Mummytojack1 said:


> Although strangely I was hoping for some morning sickness as per the rumours morning sickness meant a girl haha. I've got a gorgeous 2 year old boy so is love a girl but obviously either would be lovely xx

I had no morning sickness with either of my first two and they were both girls - so keep hoping...we are on the other end hoping for a boy with this one ...but this is a total surprise bonus pregnancy - we thought we were done....so either is just great - since he or she is bonus joy....


----------



## pinktiara

I had the easiest pregnancy with my son this one I had super nausea for weeks and just all around felt like crap. It's starting to ease up a bit so we shall see in a few weeks at my 20 week scan. I'm hoping for a girl but I don't care either way as long as its happy and healthy!


----------



## Sass827

Bella- I'm obsessed too! 

I'm peeing like a race horse. I feel much thirstier all the time, so I'm drinking so much more,then getting up 4-7 times a night. How sad is it that I'm excited when its "only" 4 times?! 

I'm really hoping that not sick means a boy too jacks mum. I've also read eating like a growing boy means your growing a boy. Fx they are both true. 9 days til my scan! 

Is anyone just feeling a bit too normal? Like not sick, not as tired, not as hungry anymore?


----------



## prolifer

I am feeling a little more normal, this has been my easiest pregnancy to date (except for that awful cold!) I hardly threw up at all and now it's gone.

For my other three, I threw up almost non-stop! Was no difference between boys or girl.


----------



## Hann12

I know people with serious ms that had boys and people that had it with girls. I also know people that had completely different pregnancies but the same gender children. It's not always indicative of gender.


----------



## prolifer

I am just so happy to be here ^^


----------



## Powell130

This pregnancy has been really, REALLY easy which was making me think BLUE but it seems I have no reason to throw the PINK wish outta the window :happydance: I REALLY REALLY want a girl, hubs wants a boy. I have a 'feeling' it's a boy but those feelings aren't always right! I'm going to THINK PINK until I have proof otherwise :)


----------



## Hann12

Powell I know people that have had easy pregnancies and had girls. In fact 2 of my friends had 3 girls between them, no morning sickness nothing! I know people that had awful ms with boys - actually two of my friends were seriously sick with their boys. 
So no reason to think its not a girl!


----------



## Powell130

I know, that's why I can't throw the hope for PINK out the window. The symptoms and stuff really don't mean anything


----------



## robinson380

I had a dream the baby was a boy a week before my nt scan. The sonographer thinks it is boy. I do not think she would have said anything at all if she did not know :) Excited to have a boy as I am one of 4 girls in my family. Hubby is thrilled. He even cried :)


----------



## Hann12

That's so sweet Robinson! I'm sure they wouldn't say unless they were pretty sure too! Exciting for you! 
I think mine is boy too, although have been fairly sick again this pregnancy and was sick last one too. I thought my sickness had stopped but just had a wave of nausea this afternoon and a killer headache. 
I was meant to be going to a pamper party tonight and I would probably enjoy it but I'm so tired that I don't feel like going. I just text the girl and said that my DH probably has to work late so I don't think I'll make it! I know it's bad to lie but I thought it sounded lame to just say I was tired! I'm hoping she won't mind!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ooh, I had a dream not last night but the night before I had a girl, I had 3 seperate dreams and it was a girl in all 3 :) will be interesting if it is xx


----------



## Powell130

I probably would have done the same thing Hann. A friend of mine had a few girls over for the Halloween special of Pretty Little Liars and I was super tired and didn't feel like getting off the couch to get ready and go so I just texted her and told her that I wasn't feel well and was really nauseous. She has a son so she knows about the pregnancy fun lol I felt bad, but really wasn't up to it.

Today I've been having some round ligament pain and it's really annoying. Anyone else have this yet?


----------



## Jary

Powell I've had some pain round my ovaries and feels like my uterus is heavier (suppose it is) and it was aching when walking about.

My mum really wants to buy me a pram and I keep saying me and OH would buy the big stuff but she's pretty adamant. Lol I do appreciate it tho and I have seen a pram I like.


----------



## Powell130

that sounds a little different than round ligament pain. it's more of a stabbing/shooting pain around the groin area. it sucks!

what is a pram? lol


----------



## Hann12

I feel even worse now as she hasn't replied!! I hope she's not annoyed!

Yes I've had round ligament pain, it catches me by surprise every now and then, sometimes it's just turning in bed and sometimes I get it when I walk. All to be expected I guess!!

Jary - what pram do you want? I love my cameleon! Shame I can't fit them both in it!!

I've been doing my pelvis and back exercises loads and I feel like I've done ten rounds with Tyson! I feel bruised and achey! Guess it must mean I working the muscle area but its making me feel even more tired because everytime I walk I feel pain!


----------



## Jary

It's the silver cross 3D in red. Both mother care and babies are us are including the car seat free :)


----------



## Hann12

Looks nice Jary and the fact it's got the car seat thrown in makes it a bargain! Go and try it out though before you buy. I'm sure you would anyway :)


----------



## Jary

Oh I will. I did think of a travel system but I like the thought of baby lying flat and being all protected and snug in the carry cot :)


----------



## Hann12

Jary said:


> Oh I will. I did think of a travel system but I like the thought of baby lying flat and being all protected and snug in the carry cot :)

With a travel system you normally get both a buggy and a bassinet so the baby goes in the bassinet from 0-6 months then when they can sit up they move into a buggy. The baby won't stay in a bassinet much longer than 6 months so it will have a shelf life


----------



## Jary

Can you get ones that lie flat? I don't like a pushchair that uses a car seat to make a pram. 

Have seen two people with the silver cross one and it does look good. 

Just don't know when to buy it. Suppose I could order it now and have it delivered nearer baby drop time


----------



## Hann12

So with a travel system *normally* you get a separate bassinet that looks like what you have on the silver cross, then you remove that and replace with a buggy seat when they are older and then you also have the option to add the carseat onto it too - so it's a 3 in 1 system.


----------



## Jary

Ah ok. Think ill stick with the 3D red. It's lush :)


----------



## Hann12

Its really nice Jary - sorry I wasn't saying that to make you rethink, just wanted to point it out because when I was a first timer I had no idea on the differences between all the travel systems, buggies and prams. I found the whole thing quite confusing, especially trying to work out how they work!


----------



## prolifer

Powell, a pram is what we call a stroller or buggy or pushchair ^^

Taking my daughter to the doctor today, she is avoiding the toilet so I asked her if her unmentionable place felt different and she said yes and I asked if it felt like something was pushing on it and she nodded, so I am thinking UTI from that awful spa at school.

We're pulling her out of the special school soon anyway, she is only mildly affected and we believe she would do alright in a regular school with an aid. She is more intelligent than they treat her and they just aren't challenging her enough.

Someone with greater difficulties could be in her place, as places are limited there, so we think she would benefit being with people who can teach her and with kids who can actually talk to her - most of the kids at the school can't or won't talk and the rest just swear or scream a lot and it frightens her.


----------



## Jary

No it's fine. I've just not seen a travel system I really like but I love silver cross. My mum had me in a coach built silver cross pram. I wouldn't get one now tho they are so so expensive!


----------



## Jary

Powell130 said:


> that sounds a little different than round ligament pain. it's more of a stabbing/shooting pain around the groin area. it sucks!
> 
> what is a pram? lol

I thought it was more of an ache fe but I've had shooting pains like that too! It does suck!


----------



## Jary

Powell130 said:


> that sounds a little different than round ligament pain. it's more of a stabbing/shooting pain around the groin area. it sucks!
> 
> what is a pram? lol

I thought it was more of an ache from what I've read about it but I've had shooting pains like that too! It does suck!

Yeah pram is short for prambulator. Hehe my mum used to work in an open air museum where they would dress from Victorian era in this Victorian style town. She used me to dress me up as a Victorian baby in this huge prambulator but I hated it apparently lol


----------



## Jary

Sorry my clumsy fingers pressed submit when I wasn't ready!


----------



## Powell130

From my understanding it's a shooting pain, but I guess it could be soreness too?

https://www.webmd.com/baby/guide/pregnancy-round-ligament-pain

idk if my research is wrong! lol i called my doc about it this morning tho and it's all normal :) the soreness and the shooting pains. it's weird tho because from everything I've read it says that it normally happens when you move suddenly or something but I was sitting at my desk at work when it kept happening to me. but that probably falls under the "everyones different" category lol

i had a feeling thats what a pram was I just wasn't sure lol

a friend of mine is giving me her old carseat and stroller which is barely used! i'll have to check the dates on the car seat and possibly get another cover for it since her's is kinda boyish..but we'll know for sure in like 17 days!


----------



## Powell130

Just got done listening to the baby kick and swim away from the doppler, swim back up to it and kick it again lol


----------



## Sass827

Jary- I'd love to see a pic of you in a pram. bet you were an adorable little riot! 
I went with the travel system. Love the look of a pram, but the 6 month shelf life pushed me to want more from it, aka a car seat too. figured it's the least it can do. 

I've also had some bad pains. Sometimes aches, sometimes hot, burning fire under my skin. MW said it's probably my muscles ripping open. Awesome! :/


----------



## Hann12

Lol Sass, it probably is though! Takes ages for the stomach muscles to get back to pre pregnancy, if they ever do! 

My DD woke up early today and I'm exhausted. Always feel sick when I'm tired too. Could really do with a proper uninterrupted stretch of sleep past 6.30am but I doubt that will ever happen! Even when my MIL or mum stay to help out they never get up first thing, it's always me. And once I'm up I am up. I wish that just once I could sleep in and naturally wake up on my own. Haven't had that in so long - well almost 16 months!


----------



## nearlythere38

I feel your pain. My lo was up at 5 this morning. I gave him a bottle in his cot and he nodded off and played for the next hour so i got a little more sleep.

I don't want to speak too soon but im hoping my MS has gone now. Haven't been sick for about a week. Still waves of nausea but nothing as bad and i have born able to eat cereal on a morning. I tried a coffee other day but not quite ready for that yet!

Hoping the nausea will end soon too, cos i had all day long nausea with my second until 22 weeks


----------



## Powell130

I haven't really been nauseous this whole time, except for a few random occasions, but it's been getting more challenging everyday to brush my teeth! My gag reflex seems to be getting reallly sensitive! lol ugh


----------



## BDownmommie

Hello All - it' s been a week since I've been on, so had a lot of reading to catch up on...hope everyone is doing well.

Sorry to write such a long post, but I thought I'd share my 'adventure' over the past week............

Last monday around 2pm - had my NT scan, all looked well. In fact, one of the kids did a complete flip right in front of the US and the other waved, lol, showing off already. It was so sweet - it really brought tears to my eyes. Then went for the blood work and they removed 10 vials of blood (yuck), felt so dizzy afterwards...

but I was on cloud 9 as my babies were great, and i was so happy to see them. So I continued my errands and dropped the van off - then - (and sorry for TMI) but BIG gush of blood -- not spotting, not a little - a lot - enough to make anyone (pregnant or not) freak out, and what was worse is that this was twice in a week and a half. So, told the boys in the garage i needed the van back = and off to the hospital (after about 10 minutes of frantic crying). Picked up OH and drove to the good hospital (20 minutes away) and was sent for more blood work - not cool, another 5 vials were taken making 15 in total for the day. 

Anyways...after a long wait, almost fainting, an internal exam and an US - the doctors found the problem - sub chorionic hematoma - or in regular persons speak - bleeding from or around the placenta! Wow - happens in like 1% of all pregnancies - so doc put me on strict bed rest for a week to ensure that the bleed stops. There's no known cause of it - there's no way to prevent it - and until 20 weeks, there's nothing they can do to correct it.

Fortunately for me - it mostly stopped on monday - since then just resting with my feet up, and of course sleeping - lots of sleeping. 

Saw my OB yesterday, and she is not worried. Heard their HB's again, so big sigh of relief. Was told that if the babies make it through the 'bleed' then odds are they will be fine. The effects for them are done at that point - it then becomes an issue of anxiety for the mom - go figure.

So now, I am limited in certain things i can do - exercise is down to a bare minimum - lifting anything over 5 lbs is out of the question - and :sex:, well that's out of the question....sigh - poor hubby.


----------



## robinson380

BDownmommie said:


> Hello All - it' s been a week since I've been on, so had a lot of reading to catch up on...hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Sorry to write such a long post, but I thought I'd share my 'adventure' over the past week............
> 
> Last monday around 2pm - had my NT scan, all looked well. In fact, one of the kids did a complete flip right in front of the US and the other waved, lol, showing off already. It was so sweet - it really brought tears to my eyes. Then went for the blood work and they removed 10 vials of blood (yuck), felt so dizzy afterwards...
> 
> but I was on cloud 9 as my babies were great, and i was so happy to see them. So I continued my errands and dropped the van off - then - (and sorry for TMI) but BIG gush of blood -- not spotting, not a little - a lot - enough to make anyone (pregnant or not) freak out, and what was worse is that this was twice in a week and a half. So, told the boys in the garage i needed the van back = and off to the hospital (after about 10 minutes of frantic crying). Picked up OH and drove to the good hospital (20 minutes away) and was sent for more blood work - not cool, another 5 vials were taken making 15 in total for the day.
> 
> Anyways...after a long wait, almost fainting, an internal exam and an US - the doctors found the problem - sub chorionic hematoma - or in regular persons speak - bleeding from or around the placenta! Wow - happens in like 1% of all pregnancies - so doc put me on strict bed rest for a week to ensure that the bleed stops. There's no known cause of it - there's no way to prevent it - and until 20 weeks, there's nothing they can do to correct it.
> 
> Fortunately for me - it mostly stopped on monday - since then just resting with my feet up, and of course sleeping - lots of sleeping.
> 
> Saw my OB yesterday, and she is not worried. Heard their HB's again, so big sigh of relief. Was told that if the babies make it through the 'bleed' then odds are they will be fine. The effects for them are done at that point - it then becomes an issue of anxiety for the mom - go figure.
> 
> So now, I am limited in certain things i can do - exercise is down to a bare minimum - lifting anything over 5 lbs is out of the question - and :sex:, well that's out of the question....sigh - poor hubby.

How terrifying that must have been!! Hugs to you :hugs: I hope everything will be okay for your sweet little twins


----------



## Powell130

:hugs: 

I'm so glad the baby's are okay!


----------



## Hann12

Wow BDownMommie that sounds scary but sounds like your little ones are fighting through it! Make sure you take it easy and do exactly what they say! Will be thinking of you and hoping everything works out well!

I just got my downs result - 1 in 11000 so pretty happy as my age the results are 1 in 690 so mine are a fair bit better. Nice to get some good news! 

Back from taking my DD swimming, she's now tearing up toilet paper, one if her favourite past times!!


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry bdown! Sounds super scary. Hope it makes you feel better that my cousin had the same for 4 months and is now set to deliver a healthy LO in January. :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

ughhhh i'm soo sleepy today..really wanna go back to sleep lol


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Gald your lo's are ok bd, must have gave you quite a scare! 

12 weeks today :D! Phew finally! Ticker says 2nd tri so I'm going by that, yayy for second tri :D! Xx


----------



## Powell130

yay for second tri!! my ob goes with 12 weeks too


----------



## Jary

Powell130 said:


> I haven't really been nauseous this whole time, except for a few random occasions, but it's been getting more challenging everyday to brush my teeth! My gag reflex seems to be getting reallly sensitive! lol ugh

My gag reflex is awful! Very few times I actually feel sick now but it's my gag reflex that makes me feel awful.

Really hope it goes away soon as I've never been a 'gaggy' person.


And I do have pics of me in the pram! I've got this silly frilly hat on!


----------



## prolifer

hehe hiya ^^

15 weeks for me today!


----------



## Powell130

Happy navel orange week!!


----------



## Powell130

i think it's so crazy that I can hear the baby kick the doppler but can't feel it! 

I can't wait to be able to feel movement!


----------



## Hann12

In less than 2 hours I'll be 15 weeks too yay!! 

Welcome to the second tri Stevensmummy!


----------



## Powell130

yay for 15 weeks!! I wont be there til Monday..feels like forever


----------



## Dee_H

16 weeks today..apparently as big as an avocado! Another ultrasound next Wednesday! Even though they told me a boy I still haven't bought anything blue. There is a small part of me that worries "what if they read it wrong and it's really a girl!!" I am holding onto all my DD stuff for a little longer just to make sure. After this u/s I feel they will be able to get a more clear shot!! Hoping it is a boy..but if they are wrong I just want healthy bub!!


----------



## Sass827

Yay club orange!
Congrats on the avocado dee! I think its usually right when they say boy, and less accurate when they say girl early. Not sure where I read that though.


----------



## Hann12

Yay to oranges and avocados!
That's interesting sass but makes sense that they could tell boy earlier. Although I have heard of people being told boy and a girl being born because they saw the cord. It's not as common to be told girl and it be wrong apparently!
I put a scan pic on two gender websites where ultrasound techs apparently comment, on one 2/3's of the people who voted said boy, on the other every response was girl! One lady said that if I'm being told boy then people are looking at the cord not the nub and apparently the nub is faintly girlie. I'm not finding out for sure just thought it was interesting to see what they think and funny to have such divided responses!


----------



## prolifer

lol

Feeling painful as I've done too much walking today and not enough sitting, I hurt from the hips down. Tomorrow definitely resting day for me and little "boo"


----------



## Sass827

Oh Hann! Sounds like a great site. Where did you find it?


----------



## Hann12

Sass827 said:


> Oh Hann! Sounds like a great site. Where did you find it?

One is called in gender and ones called gender dreaming, they aren't all techies that post on there as anyone can but apparently techies do post. Although they haven't been much help for me lol!


----------



## nearlythere38

Hann12 said:


> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Hann! Sounds like a great site. Where did you find it?
> 
> One is called in gender and ones called gender dreaming, they aren't all techies that post on there as anyone can but apparently techies do post. Although they haven't been much help for me lol!Click to expand...

I didn't know about gender dreaming......ingender said 100% girl guesses, BNB said mainly girl guesses.....genderdreaming just boy answers lol.


----------



## Hann12

nearlythere38 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Hann! Sounds like a great site. Where did you find it?
> 
> One is called in gender and ones called gender dreaming, they aren't all techies that post on there as anyone can but apparently techies do post. Although they haven't been much help for me lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know about gender dreaming......ingender said 100% girl guesses, BNB said mainly girl guesses.....genderdreaming just boy answers lol.Click to expand...

That's funny because I just got girl from gender dreaming! I found the whole thing funny though as it was so split in opinions. I really don't care which is why I'm intrigued. Still not finding out anyway!


----------



## pinktiara

my dr is predicting a girl as is everything online ill probably have a boy hahah


----------



## robinson380

So I am totally freaked out. I went in for my regular appt with the doctor and she said that the nt testing was all negative which is good, but that she found a subchorionic hemorrhage. She said they are very common and that is most likely why I bled around 7 weeks. She said most women go on to have normal pregnancies, but I have been reading online and am scared especially after already having a m/c in June. She said they will watch it but I do not have another u/s until 12/18!! I wish she would have said we will see you back in two weeks or something. I know I should not worry about things I have no control over but I cannot turn off my thoughts!! Sorry for the novel just had to vent to ladies who understand :)


----------



## Sass827

It's ok rob. I totally understand. I've been freaking too. I went and ordered a Doppler yesterday to calm myself down. Maybe you can too?


----------



## Hann12

Robinson :hugs: try not to read stuff on the Internet and listen to your dr, hopefully with rest and looking after yourself everything will be perfect


----------



## Powell130

I agree with Hann. I freaked myself out beyond belief a few times at the beginning of this pregnancy because of all the stuff I read on the internet. I know it's so hard not to but don't listen to all of that. And if it helps, read the positive stories from ladies who have delt with the same thing! I also agree with Sass.. get a doppler if you can. It has helped me so much. It's so very reassuring to know you can check on your little on whenever you feel the need or want to! 

If you doc isn't concerned, I would try not to be. If you feel the need to, mayb talk to your doctor and see if you could get another ultrasound mayb in 3 weeks rather than 4 or something? 

Get lots of rest..and STOP READING THE BAD STORIES! :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hello ladies, I hope everyone is well!

Thought I'd share my personal scare - I had to get a physical done for work at this generic walk in place (which I have a bad history with from another company). Anyway, the doctor says "you have trace amounts of blood in your urine, no signs of a UTI, you really need to call your midwife." He was asking me if I was having labor pains, vaginal bleeding, etc, which of course I said NO! And he must've told me at least 4 times to call my midwife ASAP. So naturally, I'm freaking out! I call, it's after hours, I do the on call thing and get my midwife to call me back, to which she says "This doctor doesn't know what he's talking about. I see it a lot in doctors that don't usually deal with pregnant women. Labor??? You're 15 weeks! Of course you're not in labor! And trace amounts of blood in your urine is relatively common in pregnant women - we'll keep an eye on it"


----------



## Hann12

:hugs: bellarosa, I very much doubt you are in labour! I think dr do tend to be overly cautious or panic because its really not their expertise. The mw will know better on this one so I'd listen to her. 

Arghhhh woke at 3.30am and couldn't get back to sleep. Very annoying! Unfortunately have a funeral today too so not a good day for me, and it's a baby's funeral so even worse. Hoping I can get through it without being a mess, I need to be strong for my friend.


----------



## Jary

Aww Hann a baby's funeral :'(

Can't imagine what the babys parents are going through. My gran lost one of her twins at 4 months old to pneumonia after he had had whooping cough. Even tho she had 10 others it was a massive emotional blow.

Afm, I feel hungover today and keep getting sharp achey pains when I get up or sit on the loo lol. Me and the pregnant sister at work made sure we got our proper breaks at work yesterday as a lot of the time we don't get lunch till like 4pm and most of the time don't have an evening break which we are entitled to.

Hope everyone's babies are being good and not making mummy sick :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

How is everyone today? 
I am totally knackered! went to see the midnight premier of twilight last night and didnt get home till late, im suffering now lol! however the film was totally worth it! Powell did you enjoy it? 
Hope everyone is well :) xx


----------



## BDownmommie

robinson380 said:



> So I am totally freaked out. I went in for my regular appt with the doctor and she said that the nt testing was all negative which is good, but that she found a subchorionic hemorrhage. She said they are very common and that is most likely why I bled around 7 weeks. She said most women go on to have normal pregnancies, but I have been reading online and am scared especially after already having a m/c in June. She said they will watch it but I do not have another u/s until 12/18!! I wish she would have said we will see you back in two weeks or something. I know I should not worry about things I have no control over but I cannot turn off my thoughts!! Sorry for the novel just had to vent to ladies who understand :)

Hi Rob - I can totally understand being freaked out - I too had this happen - twice in fact, once for each baby. I was a mess...first it happened bang on at 12 weeks, then 9 days later. The first doc had no idea what was going on and said 'everything is fine, go home' - the second time, I went to a more specialized placed (where I intend to give birth) and they were fantastic...they found the SCB (sub chorionic bleed) and helped me get through it. And (knock on wood) since then, all three of us have been (mostly) fine.

There is apparently no cause for why it happens, no way to prevent, and nothing you can do to protect the babe until after 20 weeks (Sorry if that scares you, I too did a lot of reading). However, rest is a very good idea for the first few days, although not proven to help, just to calm mom down. 
The one thing I can say after going through the same, is that i was told that as long as babe makes it through the bleed - there is nothing to worry about for the baby themselves. So, you should be able to breath a sigh of relief with that (I hope).

When I did my reading on the internet, too many places talked about bleeding and then miscarrying - well, I must agree with the doc's here = when something goes 'less than perfect' - ignore the internet, trust their experience. I read that this happens in less than 1% of all pregnancies, but my OB told me that she sees this at least once a month, if not more. 

The only thing (in my opinion) that I would now be concerned with is your blood pressure. This is stressful for sure, go get it checked and make sure (please) that you fall within the normal ranges. I found out that i now have low blood pressure - causes dizziness and fainting - related to lack of blood possibly.

Otherwise, take it easy, pamper yourself and stay off your feet if you can. Try not to stress.


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> How is everyone today?
> I am totally knackered! went to see the midnight premier of twilight last night and didnt get home till late, im suffering now lol! however the film was totally worth it! Powell did you enjoy it?
> Hope everyone is well :) xx

ugh I didn't make it! I was falling asleep from about 5pm on the couch and was only able to stay awake to eat dinner and watch 2 outta 3 of my shows! I will be dragging hubs to see it this weeks tho! If we can find out where his check is lol we changed debit cards (we use prepaid cuz he's really bad about over-withdrawing) therefor had to change his direct deposit but it wasn't on either of the cards so I'm hoping they cancelled on but haven't started the other and he'll have a paper check at work! 

NO SPOILERS!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Powell130 said:


> Stevensmummyx said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today?
> I am totally knackered! went to see the midnight premier of twilight last night and didnt get home till late, im suffering now lol! however the film was totally worth it! Powell did you enjoy it?
> Hope everyone is well :) xx
> 
> ugh I didn't make it! I was falling asleep from about 5pm on the couch and was only able to stay awake to eat dinner and watch 2 outta 3 of my shows! I will be dragging hubs to see it this weeks tho! If we can find out where his check is lol we changed debit cards (we use prepaid cuz he's really bad about over-withdrawing) therefor had to change his direct deposit but it wasn't on either of the cards so I'm hoping they cancelled on but haven't started the other and he'll have a paper check at work!
> 
> NO SPOILERS!Click to expand...

OMG nooooo!! Ok won't spoil it, but you will enjoy it, I hope you manage to get to see it :D xx


----------



## Sass827

Oh no Hann! How did this baby die?! How terrible! I'm so sorry for you and your friend.


----------



## Powell130

That is very sad about the baby :/ it always makes me very sad to hear a little one dies :( i hope you're able to be strong for your friend today Hann, she will need it! :( :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

my SIL's GMA gave us a crib last night. Well I think sold, I think her and my dad had an secret arrangement..but I got to looking at it and it's a drop side crib, which have been banned here in US. Even private sales, so how do I politely tell her that dad wont be paying for it? Do i give it back to her even tho she can't resell it to anyone else?


----------



## Sass827

I would call my dad and tell him and make him take care of it.


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> I would call my dad and tell him and make him take care of it.

He's out of town til next week. He went to Maryland to visit my brother. I suppose I can get him to deal with it when he comes back. I txted my SIL and waiting for a response


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for your lovely comments, the baby was born with 2 holes in his heart and a muscle thickening disease around his heart, its extremely rare to have one condition let alone both. Its virtually unheard of in fact so unfortunately just very bad luck. He was a gorgeous little boy and enjoyed the life he did have when he was able to be a bit better at times. Just sad, makes me realise even more that all the discussions over wanting certain genders etc are stupid because really all we want is a healthy baby at the end of the day. 
Sorry to bring anyone down, I know its hard hearing about sick babies.

Powell - thats annoying but I wouldn't use one with drop sides either!


----------



## Powell130

Omg poor little guy!! That is very unfortunate :( 

Yeah it was pretty annoying but she was very understanding about it and said just to bring it back. I don't think my dad has paid anything to her yet since he's outta town. A friend of mine's friend has a crib that I like the style of better and it's not a drop side and about a year and a half old they want $120 for it and it's $180 new at Babys R Us. I'm thinking about getting it as long as they still have it. https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12113414

On another note, I had a terrible migraine earlier today and called my doc and they called me in a prescription for Butalbital/Acetaminphoen/caffeine. Generic for Fiorcet. I googled and found conflicting responses on threads. Have you ladies heard of this med or taken it yourself?

They also told me that my iron was a little low. They like it to be at a 12 and mine was a 10.something so they called in a iron supplement.


----------



## eggo preggo

Ladies just checking in, a big hello from Montreal:)
Loving the babymoon and have to say I popped big time this week!

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hug: Hann So sorry about your friend's baby! :( 

Don't worry about me - I believe my midwife, not the dumb "doctor" ugh.


----------



## prolifer

I have a cot that drops one side, what is wrong with them just out of curiousity? I am close to buying my boy a toddler bed anyway because he's always up before me and calls out and wakes everyone else up.

Had that dream again about finding blood when I went to the toilet and having to tell everyone the baby died :(

So sorry to hear about the little baby too :(


----------



## Hann12

Pro it's something to do with possible dropping on the baby and suffocation - google it. I'm sure yours is fine, it was certain ones that were recalled and so they just don't sell them in the UK at all really. 

Powell - unless the migraine was ridiculous I personally wouldn't take them, I'd try using natural methods first. Even when I had 2 slipped discs and they gave me very strong painkillers I barely took them, just stayed in pain! I know people that do take stuff though. 
Guess depends how bad it is. 

Hi eggo hope the baby moon is fantastic!

Off to get my flu jab this morning, then have friends for lunch. Oh and my night nausea is back, been waking feeling really sick :(


----------



## Powell130

They recalled over 9 million styles over here and after 30 infants dying in them. Getting stuck and suffocating and stuff, they just went ahead and completely banned the manufacture and sell of them, even private sales. So I'm definitely not using it. I wouldn't feel comfortabe with it.

I don't get anything BUT ridiclious migraines, unfortunately :/ I took one and the migraine was gone pretty quickly. I did a lot of googling and I feel somewhat comfortable taking them. Especially since it was my OB who prescribed them. I have only gotten 2 migraines since getting pregnant .. I used to get them all the time .. so hopefully I wont have to take anymore of them. But I feel better having them just in case because tylenol definitely doesn't work and neither does anything else but percocet and I don't feel comfortable taking those.


----------



## Jary

Hello ladies! 

Went back to look at prams and think I may get a graco one as they are light and easy to use and fold neatly for the car. The silver cross one is lovely but heavy and clunky to fold (I can imagine OH cursing at it lol)

Think I may have to rest tomorrow. Was a busy day as a patient almost arrested and if anyone has had TED stockings (for DVT prevention) you'll know they are a pain to get on and I wore myself out putting some on for a patient. Belly started aching but seems ok now I'm home. Still get ligament pain now and then.

Anywho hope everyone is ok. Sorry to hear you're still feeling icky Hann!!


----------



## nearlythere38

Hello ladies hope everyone's well. I had over a week of no morning sickness. Thought it had gone but nooooooo back with a vengeance today n yesterday grrrrrr


----------



## prolifer

Guess I have safe bubs then because we've always had drop down cribs with no accidents. Although we always sleep very close by and I am such a light sleeper it's hard for me to get a good night's sleep at all.

Well I am not sick anymore but it's doing the rounds because my teen has a cough, so my youngest is now ill and my middle child is starting to show signs of catching it too. In the last 4 months we haven't had a single day where someone isn't sick.

The doctor is going to start getting suspicious but what can I do? It just won't go away!


----------



## Hann12

Nearlythere - annoying about the sickness, same thing happened to me! Weird! 
I'm really tired over the past few days too as been doing so much. Big chill out day for us today thankfully!


----------



## Sass827

I'm feeling bronchitis coming on. Any tips? I know we can't take medicine? I've been drinking lots of oj and tea but it doesn't seem to be helping....


----------



## shellgirl

Sass827 said:


> I'm feeling bronchitis coming on. Any tips? I know we can't take medicine? I've been drinking lots of oj and tea but it doesn't seem to be helping....

I got bronchitis very early on and the doc ensured me that a z-pack was safe. I took that and it cleared it up and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Jary

Going for bloods at the hospital today, eek. OH joked that maybe I should ask for another scan if they've got a spare appointment! Would be lovely to see baby again lol

I had dream last night that I found blood when at the toilet :( so so glad it was a dream.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jary said:


> Going for bloods at the hospital today, eek. OH joked that maybe I should ask for another scan if they've got a spare appointment! Would be lovely to see baby again lol
> 
> I had dream last night that I found blood when at the toilet :( so so glad it was a dream.

Aww :hug: I hate dreams like that. I swear, as my appointments get closer in time, I get more anxious about making sure everything is still okay. I've got an appt tomorrow - DH & I can't wait to hear the HB again and hear that everything is going well!!! I'm sure that everything is fine for you, too. Being pg can be scary sometimes!!!


----------



## Powell130

I've had a few times where I freaked out because I didn't feel as "bonded" with the baby as days before and stuff. I'm SO glad I got the doppler!! I hope you ladies get some reassurance soon!


----------



## Jary

Thanks Bella and Powell! Bloods went ok, if I don't get a phone call next Monday then I know everything is ok so FX'd.

I know what you mean Powell, I sometimes feel preg and other days I feel as if its gone! I'm certain I felt a little flutter last week but I hope in the next few weeks ill feel more movement and that will defo be reassuring!

Lol this may be TMI but has anyone been having sex dreams? Mine have been so vivid and frequent lately. Got annoyed at OH because he woke me to ask if I wanted a cup of tea and in my dream we were about to get it on!! 

Crazy crazy hormones :)


----------



## Powell130

Definitely felt pregnant this morning! Had a very hard time brushing my teeth lol I'm convinced I felt some kinda movement the other day but idk if that's really what it was lol I probably wont know, til I know FOR SURE that's what it is.

Sex dreams...lets just say sometimes I wake hubs up by grabbing a handful in my sleep haha I don't even know I'm doing it lol


----------



## Powell130

15 weeks today!!
 



Attached Files:







154338_4097029100131_331488312_n.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## robinson380

I have had the worst headache since yesterday morning!!! Any tips? I have tried tylenol and caffeine neither of which have worked.


----------



## Jary

Haha nice one Powell. 

Yeah I'm sure we'll know when it happens...in my book it says by the end of the 4th month (17 weeks but varies) can't wait to feel baby wiggling!


----------



## Powell130

robinson380 said:


> I have had the worst headache since yesterday morning!!! Any tips? I have tried tylenol and caffeine neither of which have worked.

Is it a migraine or a headache?

Try drinking water, also. Majority of headaches have to do with being dehydrated.

Also, when I had my migraine Friday, the nurse told me to try tylenol and sudafed because with our increased blood flow and the hormones something about the sudafed helps with that. Nothing worked for me cept the prescription they called in for me, which worked like a charm.

If it's a migraine, try laying down in a dark, quiet room and mayb an ice pack or heating pad (i've heard both working for different ladies) on your forehead or back of your neck. 

Hope something helps hun!


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Haha nice one Powell.
> 
> Yeah I'm sure we'll know when it happens...in my book it says by the end of the 4th month (17 weeks but varies) can't wait to feel baby wiggling!

my friend that 3 weeks ahead of my started feeling movement the other day. she's been feeling lots today. I can't wait to get where she is!


----------



## Powell130

Me at 15 weeks...my friend at 18 weeks...why do I feel so much bigger already?! and this is her second! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







154338_4097029100131_331488312_n.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 1









207471_495584380474270_1430297435_n.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jary

Hope the next 3 weeks fly by! Just had to stop typing for a moment as I'm feeling more flutters. I keep telling myself it musnt be baby yet but it feels different! It's always when I'm lying down too.

Oh well, time will tell!


----------



## Jary

Your belly does look rounder Powell! Have you got the line on your tummy? Mines starting to get darker now


----------



## robinson380

Powell130 said:


> robinson380 said:
> 
> 
> I have had the worst headache since yesterday morning!!! Any tips? I have tried tylenol and caffeine neither of which have worked.
> 
> Is it a migraine or a headache?
> 
> Try drinking water, also. Majority of headaches have to do with being dehydrated.
> 
> Also, when I had my migraine Friday, the nurse told me to try tylenol and sudafed because with our increased blood flow and the hormones something about the sudafed helps with that. Nothing worked for me cept the prescription they called in for me, which worked like a charm.
> 
> If it's a migraine, try laying down in a dark, quiet room and mayb an ice pack or heating pad (i've heard both working for different ladies) on your forehead or back of your neck.
> 
> Hope something helps hun!Click to expand...

Thanks :) I have been drinking tons of water (peeing every 20 mins). I am not sure if it is a migraine or tension headache?? I so wish I could go home. I am at work until 5! Today is one of those days I wish I worked from home!


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Your belly does look rounder Powell! Have you got the line on your tummy? Mines starting to get darker now

Yes!! Hubs noticed it around 10ish weeks! It doesn't look like it's gotten much darker since then but it's definitely there!


----------



## Powell130

robinson380 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinson380 said:
> 
> 
> I have had the worst headache since yesterday morning!!! Any tips? I have tried tylenol and caffeine neither of which have worked.
> 
> Is it a migraine or a headache?
> 
> Try drinking water, also. Majority of headaches have to do with being dehydrated.
> 
> Also, when I had my migraine Friday, the nurse told me to try tylenol and sudafed because with our increased blood flow and the hormones something about the sudafed helps with that. Nothing worked for me cept the prescription they called in for me, which worked like a charm.
> 
> If it's a migraine, try laying down in a dark, quiet room and mayb an ice pack or heating pad (i've heard both working for different ladies) on your forehead or back of your neck.
> 
> Hope something helps hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) I have been drinking tons of water (peeing every 20 mins). I am not sure if it is a migraine or tension headache?? I so wish I could go home. I am at work until 5! Today is one of those days I wish I worked from home!Click to expand...

Where is the headache located? I think you feel how I felt on Friday! It was terrible. I ended up in an empty office up here and pulled together 2 computer chairs and laid down in a completely dark room for 45 minutes! Could you try the tylenol/sudafed combo?


----------



## Hann12

Hope the headache gets better soon Robinson!

Baby flutters can be felt early on but actual kicks esp for first timers they say are normally around 20 weeks. I felt my DD at 19+2 with a proper kick. If you are bigger or placenta is at the front then it can take a fair bit longer. 
Can't wait for proper kicks too, lots of flutters though! I can also feel a hard area when I lie down sometimes which is def baby as the hb is there on the Doppler


----------



## Powell130

..whoa
 



Attached Files:







280419514268162227_yX9BM9eB_c.jpg
File size: 87.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## robinson380

Powell130 said:


> robinson380 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinson380 said:
> 
> 
> I have had the worst headache since yesterday morning!!! Any tips? I have tried tylenol and caffeine neither of which have worked.
> 
> Is it a migraine or a headache?
> 
> Try drinking water, also. Majority of headaches have to do with being dehydrated.
> 
> Also, when I had my migraine Friday, the nurse told me to try tylenol and sudafed because with our increased blood flow and the hormones something about the sudafed helps with that. Nothing worked for me cept the prescription they called in for me, which worked like a charm.
> 
> If it's a migraine, try laying down in a dark, quiet room and mayb an ice pack or heating pad (i've heard both working for different ladies) on your forehead or back of your neck.
> 
> Hope something helps hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) I have been drinking tons of water (peeing every 20 mins). I am not sure if it is a migraine or tension headache?? I so wish I could go home. I am at work until 5! Today is one of those days I wish I worked from home!Click to expand...
> 
> Where is the headache located? I think you feel how I felt on Friday! It was terrible. I ended up in an empty office up here and pulled together 2 computer chairs and laid down in a completely dark room for 45 minutes! Could you try the tylenol/sudafed combo?Click to expand...

Headache is towards the back of my head and it is pulsating at times. I was feeling nauseous earlier. Last night I woke up a few times due to the pain. I am thinking it is a migraine!! I wish I could lay under my desk!!


----------



## Powell130

https://www.diffen.com/difference/Migraine_vs_Tension_Headache


----------



## eggo preggo

Robinson I suffer very badly from what you describe and it sounds like a sinus headache. Are you congested at all?
Try massaging your head or get someone to do it from your temples to your crown, it really does help.


----------



## Powell130

eggo preggo said:


> Robinson I suffer very badly from what you describe and it sounds like a sinus headache. Are you congested at all?
> Try massaging your head or get someone to do it from your temples to your crown, it really does help.

I thought sinus headaches were located in the front, where your sinuses are?

If you click on the link I gave you, with where your headache is, it's probably a tension headache but idk what other symptoms you're having.


----------



## Sass827

That stinks no matter what it is. I'm sorry rob! I hope you get some relief soon! 
I had to o to the doctor today to get meds For bronchitis. Ugh!


----------



## prolifer

I can feel lots of flutters, it feels really weird down there in my abdomen for a while and then goes back to normal. 

Just as I suspected, all 3 kids are sick with my teen's cough now and I am getting it too. *shakes head* Did we cross the path of a black cat or something??


----------



## Powell130

My cousin, wife and 2 kids have had at least 1 of them sick since like August. It's terrible!


----------



## Jary

Think I'm getting the start of a cough! Chest feels all tickly.

My nightshift at work didn't go well. I got there, started doing patients night meds and started feeling light headed and faint. Sat down for a few minutes and had a drink of water and felt a little better so carried on, started feeling faint again but wanted to push on, went to get a patients tablets and then had to rush off to be violently sick!

Felt better after that but soon my tummy started aching again and my colleague thought I should go home. She rang our night manager to see if anyone could take over while I was sick again lol.

Luckily they had cover and so I drove home at like midnight. Felt so useless but with the way I was feeling I don't think it would have been a good idea to stay.

Nice part about driving home at that time was that I saw two foxes and two deer!

And yay I'm an orange!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Yayy for 15 weeks jary! Can't believe some of you are almost halfway! Xx


----------



## Hann12

Jary sounds like an eventful night! Ms still or a bug do you think? Hope you feel better today and yay for oranges! 

Sorry everyone has a cold/cough hopefully it will go soon!

Sinus headaches are generally at the front, I get them badly, if you move your head forwards and it feels heavy and painful it's likely to be sinuses. I have had one for the past week, they also make you feel tired as there is lots of pressure around your eyes.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Bleugh I am also another one with a cold, I wish it would just go away lol :( think bubs is doing alot of growing today as i feel heavy and I actually feel duffed lol! x


----------



## Jary

I don't know what it was Hann. My throat was sore all day yesterday which didn't help my gag reflex. Seems that it's moved onto my chest now. But it was quite scary as when OH and I were out on Sunday I felt lightheaded too and went all hot and cold. Once I'd eaten and sat down for a bit I was fine but I hope it doesn't keep happening when I'm on my feet because my job is mainly being on my feet! Never thrown up like that since being preg either. Yuck!


----------



## Sass827

I was feeling that way last week Jary, and yesterday had to go to the doctor because I just couldn't breathe. I felt so bad. They said my ears were red and bulging and they gave me a z pack for bronchitis. Maybe you have something coming on?


----------



## Jary

It feels like something is brewing on my chest. It's just tickly for the mo but if it starts getting chesty/rattly I'll call the doc. I'm usually good for fighting off coughs but I suppose it's different when preggers.

Lol every time I cough I think of my scan when they made me cough and baby got thrown about. Poor thing is probably wondering what on earth is going on!


----------



## Sass827

They say we have like no immune system when pregnant. I tried fighting it too. Tons of OJ, fluids, fruits, veggies, loads of sleep, but it just got worse very slowly. Almost so slow that I didn't really notice until it was really bad. I was waking in the morning sounding like a frog in my throat and a fish out of water in my lungs. Oh, I'm also sleeping next to a humidifier. I hope you beat it. But don't be dumb like me and let it get so far out of control.


----------



## Jary

Ill see what I'm like in the morning. Glad I have tomorrow off too before back to work on Thursday. Gives me time to rest a bit.

Feel really tired today too. Got duvet on the sofa!


----------



## Powell130

I had a low blood sugar incident this morning (at least I'm pretty sure that's what it was.) even tho it was like only an hour since I ate a bunch of grapes and had some hot chocolate for breakfast. I had hot flashes, felt really weak. shakey & like I'd pass out if I stood up. It freaked me out!


----------



## Jary

That's how I've felt Powell if I'm stood up too long! Even when I was eating sweets, it is scary...felt like I'd throw up and pass out at the same time >.<


----------



## Hann12

Powell try not to eat things high in sugar - stick to a GI diet. Grapes = sugar, Hot chocolate = sugar. You took a sugar rush then had a big dip afterwards which would make you weak. If you can eat a low GI diet it maintains your blood sugar level much better. I have to do it because my blood sugar dips too especially as I have low blood pressure. It helps I promise! :)


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> That's how I've felt Powell if I'm stood up too long! Even when I was eating sweets, it is scary...felt like I'd throw up and pass out at the same time >.<

I feel like that too when I stand on my feet too long. Last time I was cooking dinner I ended up sitting in the kitchen floor waiting for my water to boil because I couldn't stand any longer!


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> Powell try not to eat things high in sugar - stick to a GI diet. Grapes = sugar, Hot chocolate = sugar. You took a sugar rush then had a big dip afterwards which would make you weak. If you can eat a low GI diet it maintains your blood sugar level much better. I have to do it because my blood sugar dips too especially as I have low blood pressure. It helps I promise! :)

Grapes are low on the GI tho?


----------



## Hann12

Are they? I just tend to thin of most fruit containing sugars


----------



## Powell130

Yeah, they're low. Their GI value is 43-53. So it was probably the hot chocolate that did it! :haha:


----------



## Hann12

I stand corrected lol! Yep hot chocolate could have done it though - its bit consistent though I find, something that makes it happen on one day will be fine the next! I can't stay away from chocolate though tbh, it's my weakness! I try to eat gi during the day then have my chocolate at night as find it doesn't affect me so much at night!


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> I stand corrected lol! Yep hot chocolate could have done it though - its bit consistent though I find, something that makes it happen on one day will be fine the next! I can't stay away from chocolate though tbh, it's my weakness! I try to eat gi during the day then have my chocolate at night as find it doesn't affect me so much at night!

Google corrected you, I would have had no clue :haha:

I seem a bit inconsistent too, I had hot chocolate yesterday AM too! lol


----------



## Sass827

Sounds scary! I try to get lots of protein n fiber in the morning. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Hann12

Me too Sass, hard though sometimes as protein tends to take longer to make/cook. I can never be bothered at breakfast time! 

I keep sneezing today!


----------



## prolifer

Had a headache for two days now ugh lol Doesn't help that my little girl coughed all night but I am doing my best to make her as comfy as I can. Doctor today methinks.

I had a dream last night about me holding my baby, a tiny head of dark, soft hair was all I could see but it was so precious! I wanna see my bubba!


----------



## Sass827

Hann - I'm loving these https://jimmydean.com/products/delights-turkey-sausage-muffin.aspx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Can't sleep :(, blocked nose, feel sick, cough, need to pee every 30 mins, sore neck muscles, feel crampy and feel like bump is heavy (is this normal?) and supposed to be up in 5 hours for uni! This is crap :(! Can't wait to feel normal to actually enjoy being pregnant! How is everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Powell130

I think I'll try peanut butter toast in the mornings! Those Jimmy Dean Delights are pretty good too

Went grocery shopping for Thanksgiving sides to take to both sides of the family. Making jalapeno popper dip, pumpkin dip && strawberry cheesecake fruit salad. All recipes thanks to Pinterest! 

Anyone in else is the US gettin' really excited for all the food Thursday?! lol


----------



## Sass827

Can you put a humidifier in your room Stevens mommy? And maybe a heating pad for your neck?


----------



## Sass827

Yes, I'm ready to put on another 5 lbs this next few days. And I started a baby hoard on pinterest too. Stinking love that site!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

No heatpads handy in the house, took paracetomal but they don't seem to work anymore lol! Think its just one or those nights! Great fun lol x


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> No heatpads handy in the house, took paracetomal but they don't seem to work anymore lol! Think its just one or those nights! Great fun lol x

Put rice in a sock & tie off the end and put it in the microwave


----------



## Powell130

We got our first "baby item" tonight. We got a 448 count pack of wipes for $12.and some change. We decided that everytime we go to Walmart or a similar store that we're going to buy some diapers or wipes (until we find out gender, then I'm going crazy haha)


----------



## Hann12

I wish we had a bug thanksgiving dinner on Thursday! I can't wait for Xmas dinner. Mmm turkey and little sausages in bacon and lots of gravy!!

Stevensmummy - hope you got some sleep, it's horrible feeling bad and not sleeping :(


----------



## Jary

I'll be late for my Xmas dinner because im working! Luckily it's only till 15:45 and FX'd they let us go early. I don't mind, next year I will be off because its baby's first Xmas and I can't miss that!

Can't wait for it tho Hann, I know how you feel it's just so lovely and yummy! Next year I will be at my mums for Xmas and she and my gran make epic Xmas dinners :) Boxing Day is usually a curry made from the left over meat (we usually have 3 kinds)


Gosh, just made myself so so excited for next year! I know baby wont understand at that point that Xmas means presents but they'll have so much fun ripping the paper and playing with the boxes, etc.

Anyone going to dress baby up? I may do so I can show the photos to boyfriends/girlfriends when they are older. Lol I'm mean but they'll be so cute!

And speaking of Xmas has anyone finished shopping? I've not even started. Don't know what to get anyone this year. Suppose we've had a lot on our minds :)


----------



## nearlythere38

Im still not feeling any movements i don't think. I would have thought i would by now with this being my third. Midwife tomorrow so will finally be able to hear bubs heartbeat


----------



## Hann12

Jary I will probably get a babygrow in a Santa type pattern then put them in either a smart boy outfit or pretty dress for the day. I had a load of pretty dresses for my DD's first Xmas but she was really sick and didn't wear any :( it was so sad. Really hope she's well this year! 
I might do Xmas dinner at mine for the first time next year, I really want to. We wod invite everyone and see who can come. On Boxing Day we normally do turkey chips and beans but this year I'll be at my inlaws so will be having a full on turkey dinner again I think. My inlaws are pretty restricted in diet as in they are typical northerners (no offence anyone!) who only eat meat and 2 veg dinners. Makes things a pain when cooking for them! When we go to theirs we basically have a roast of a different kind every night so I am bored of roasts by the time we leave!! They also eat bread and butter with every meal which is not normal for me anyway! My DH doesn't do that. 

Nearlythere - I've only felt the odd flutters, I've had a day or two when there's been lots but then I go for days of barely a thing. I thought I'd feel more by now too. I keep checking the hb with the Doppler and its loud and fast so I assume everything's okay. Perhaps we just have chilled out babies that aren't moving much!


----------



## Jary

Lol how far north are they? I'm originally from Co Durham and we love our roast dinners but we do vary! Anything that's comfort food like ham and pease pudding goes down a treat mmmmm


----------



## Hann12

Jary said:


> Lol how far north are they? I'm originally from Co Durham and we love our roast dinners but we do vary! Anything that's comfort food like ham and pease pudding goes down a treat mmmmm

They are from the Wirral - across the mersey from Liverpool. I know its not that far north but they are so stuck in their ways. They won't try anything 'different' - my DH's dad won't touch pasta, pizza, curry, Asian food, in fact anything thatisn't traditional British. My MIL is slightly better but anything that has a slight spice to it she won't touch. 
So we eat roast dinners, sausage and mash, cottage pie/shepherds pie, stew etc. They eat fish but only if its covered in breadcrumbs or batter. 
I love variety in my food so its very boring eating with them!

I just got a 40% off dreamgenii code and bought 2 snuggle pod swaddling blankets - yay!


----------



## Jary

I do like variety but I am missing home cooked roast dinners as down south my OHs parents are a bit more health orientated. Not like everything healthy but the roast dinners just don't compare to my family's :) 

Cause I'm feeling poorly comfort food would be just perfect right about now!

I'm thinking of getting one of those soup makers. I love home made soup and those little machines do all the work! Last year OHs mum had home grown all her veg and made fab soup for the colder weather.

I love those swaddling blankets! My mum would wrap me up tightly like that so I'd look like a little bug ^_^ I think I'll get one for baby


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> I'll be late for my Xmas dinner because im working! Luckily it's only till 15:45 and FX'd they let us go early. I don't mind, next year I will be off because its baby's first Xmas and I can't miss that!
> 
> Can't wait for it tho Hann, I know how you feel it's just so lovely and yummy! Next year I will be at my mums for Xmas and she and my gran make epic Xmas dinners :) Boxing Day is usually a curry made from the left over meat (we usually have 3 kinds)
> 
> 
> Gosh, just made myself so so excited for next year! I know baby wont understand at that point that Xmas means presents but they'll have so much fun ripping the paper and playing with the boxes, etc.
> 
> Anyone going to dress baby up? I may do so I can show the photos to boyfriends/girlfriends when they are older. Lol I'm mean but they'll be so cute!
> 
> And speaking of Xmas has anyone finished shopping? I've not even started. Don't know what to get anyone this year. Suppose we've had a lot on our minds :)

We've gotten a few random things so far, but this is the first year I've ever done ANY Christmas shopping before Thanksgiving lol We got lucky at Walmart the other day. I got a fleece throw blanket that was marked down to $5 from $7 but it rang up $2.88! I went back the next day and bought 5 of them lol so that is helping with a few people cuz I'm going to make some bath bombs & hand scrubs from recipes I found on Pinterest, so those 5 are going to be really cheap, probably around $25 for all of them! Plus the left over bombs and scrubs I'll give to the girls at work


----------



## Jary

I like to get silly things for OH at Xmas so I had thought of funny dad-to-be gifts. I always get him an Xbox game but I think he's got the ones he wants. Might get him something practical too, like waterproof walking shoes as he complains about getting wet feet whenever it rains!

Have the UK ladies read about that poor week old baby that died of a dog bite? :( poor little thing, even if a dog has always been friendly I'd never let one get too close to a newborn. Just surprised it was a jack Russell and not a staffie as they are always blaming them for being vicious. Our dog is a staffie and he's the softest wimp ever! Yet so so loving but I would still never leave him with a baby.

Can't imagine how the parents are feeling.


----------



## BDownmommie

Ok - have to ask / rant for a second; hopefully none of you mind too much.

Have any of you suffered through the "you're just horomonal" or "that must be the horomones talking" bs from the OH? 

I am now so frustrated at my OH - we got into a disagreement this morning. It was really rather silly too (I hope this blurb makes sense)....the OH made plans for a friend to drive me to work bc the friend was suppose to go to the same place that night; however, what my OH didn't remember is that there was a good chance that the friend wouldn't be welcomed at work...turns out the friend is not welcomed!! Anyways - so when my OH tells me that he made these plans, I told him that i wished he'd talked to me first. The OH got upset bc he says he did it for me, to help me out. My point was that if he was making plans for me, that I should be involved! Don't think that's too much to ask.

So = to the fight = the OH says that I am being horomonal and getting upset for nothing. Whether I am upset or not, I really REALLY hate the idea of being called horomonal. I think that my request was fair, and that this is nothing to do with horomones, rather respect.

So my point (if I have one, lol) is how many other people get really bothered by the 'HOROMONAL' clause - anyone else's OH use that against them? This isn't the first time for me, and it bothers me. I try to be very fair, and normally shut up when I think there is a chance of being emotional.

Thoughts?

(and the worst part is that this stupidity sky rocketed this morning, and now OH isn't even talking to me) so sad....


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Jary I read that earlier! I can't begin to imagine how those parents feel, I'm shocked it was a jack russel I was expecting it to be a bigger dog, so sad xx


----------



## Jary

I've never had the 'hormonal' thing but I would be upset at OH for that. True he thought he was helping you out so to him he was being nice but because it involved you it would have been better if he'd asked you first.

I'm sure everything will work out!


----------



## Jary

Stevensmummy I know! Poor little baby only in this world for a week and gone already :( they said he wasn't mauled so I wonder if it was shock rather than injury. Either way is awful.


----------



## Hann12

I know, I'm actually a bit scared of dogs if I'm honest so we would never get one. I always see people on fb with their babys and toddlers right up against huge dogs and I worry. I know lots of people have family dogs very safely but I think sometimes its easy to forget that they are animals and you can't predict what they will do. I'm not saying all dogs might attack a baby, I know its down to the owners who teach them rights and wrongs around the house etc, however, a dog could just be being friendly and smother a little one, or get scared by its crying and lash out. Its scary! However same could be said for cats too I guess. Any animals are unpredictable I think - thats not to say they would attack a baby but you just don't know for sure.


----------



## Hann12

Jary said:


> Stevensmummy I know! Poor little baby only in this world for a week and gone already :( they said he wasn't mauled so I wonder if it was shock rather than injury. Either way is awful.

The report I saw said the baby was bitten :(


----------



## Hann12

BDownmommie - I got the 'hormonal' thing quite a bit from my DH last pregnancy. It was annoying so I know what you mean! I got upset at mothers day because he didn't get me a card from the baby bump, despite heavily dropped hints. That was hormonal. I still look back at that and think I was not being hormonal!


----------



## pinktiara

my hubby knows better than to say that to me this time haha hes been through this before. Just because we don't agree with something doesn't mean we are hormonal oh men I wish they could carry baby's and see what its like lol


----------



## BDownmommie

Thanks all - everyone I've talked to says the same thing - hormonal - so what, even if it is = he shouldn't say it, that just makes things worse.

And let me tell you - it did - so much worse. I sent him a text at work, apologising (even though i think I did nothing wrong but just so fighting would go away), and asking him to be reasonable. All I got was swearing...i begged, in 3 different sets of texts, and as it turns out - the OH would rather move out then deal with me bc I was being a bitch. He actually said it would be better for him to move to london bc he'd be closer to his kids and it would be cheaper, and that way he wouldn't have to deal with me being a bitch. 

Wow - what a day....I am sitting (back and forth between the bathroom and my desk crying) at work debating about going home and changing the locks...

How fast things spiral out of control


----------



## Powell130

oh wow. hun I am so sorry to hear this. Hubs and I had a bad fight a few weeks ago and I was packing my stuff but then I came to my senses..maybe he will too? If not, then it may be for the better, as much as I hate to say that! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

:hugs: BDownMommie - where do you live now if you don't mind me asking? He will calm down, I reckon he's just trying to make you feel bad and prove his point but he's taken it too far! Hopefully as soon as he sees you things will sort themselves out. Texts tend to misconstrue things too and make them seem worse. Thinking of you x


----------



## BDownmommie

I live in Cambridge, On - London, where his kids are is about an hour away. 

Thanks for the support; however, this is the 2nd time he's done this - and right now, with a high risk pregnancy, I don't think I can handle it all over again....


----------



## Powell130

:(

:hugs:


----------



## Jary

Hann they said the baby was bitten but not mauled. I think they must mean that the dog didn't savage the baby but rather one bite or something.


----------



## Hann12

But one bite to a newborn could be easily enough to do serious damage. 

BDownMommie - really hope you get to a point where you are happy with any decision. Important thing is to look after yourself and your babies :hugs:


----------



## Sass827

Dh and i have had some serious fights. I even left for 2 days. You need to put yourself first and not let this stress you out too much.


----------



## Powell130

Happy Avacado week Sass!!!


----------



## prolifer

16 weeks today :) Avacado!

I read the baby's skull was crushed by a single bite to the head, poor wee thing :(


----------



## Hann12

16 weeks today for me too!!! Yay to avocados!

Poor baby - knew one bite could be significant even on a little dog. The baby probably cried and scared the dog - it was the grandparents dog so wasn't used to the baby. Very sad. 

Stuck in today as my car is in for a service so boring day in for us! Just waiting for my DD's Xmas present to be delivered, wooden kitchen. 
DH is out until late the next 2 nights so its going to be 2 quiet nights too


----------



## Jary

I thought it was either shock or a really bad bite. Poor little thing. I suppose one bite to the head would be enough :(

Woo for avocados!


----------



## Hann12

Yes I guess if a dog really bites down they can do a lot of damage, I think they go into jaw lock too so it's hard to prize them off. Horrible! 

On a nicer subject, where are we all with names? I think we have our boys name sorted (Henry Edward) but still thinking of girls names. Current favourites are Elise and Carrie but not got middle names. Also like Holly and Naomi, again no middle names. 
My DD's middle name is after my nan, it would be nice to choose another family name but my DH's Nans were Francis and Frieda, not a fan if either! My other nan was Mona! My mum is Mary which is pretty old fashioned and DH's mum is Helen which doesn't sound right with any of our first name combos. Hard!!


----------



## BDownmommie

For names for me - since I am not finding out the sex, I have decided to pick one girl, one boy and one unisex. So, it's gonna be : Emmaleigh for a girl, and Neal Carl for a boy and the 3rd name will be Aiden (either Richard or Jamey - depending on the sex for a middle name). It took me a while to decide the 3rd name, the other 2, I've had for a while.


----------



## Hann12

Cute names BDownMommie! I've never heard of Aiden as a girl! I like names that aren't too popular. 
How are things with you OH? Did you sort things out? I hope so


----------



## BDownmommie

Honestly - not sure. He was at the house when I got home last night, and we talked for about an hour, but then I was just too tired to continue. I napped and then went out to work. We didn't really talk much more.

All day today, he has been overly nice and caring with texts, but I'm just not sure how I feel about all this - my head and heart just hurt.

Thanks for asking


----------



## nearlythere38

Phew!! Been decorating the living room for 2 days am exhausted . I always get the urge to decorate when im pregnant. With my first i wallpapered a full room and moved furniture around when i was 38 weeks and on "bed rest" lol.

Names for girls we like Ava, Molly, Elodie, Carys, Evelyn. For boys we are very stuck, kind of like Joshua, Dylan, Rhys. I like harry but it doesn't go with our surnames.

Hann Elise Mary sounds cute, also the name Molly is a pet form of Mary x


----------



## Jary

I quite like Ryan for a boy and still like elena for a girl.
Can't find many names I like but we've got time to sit down and make a list.

Blerghhh I feel rotten. Cold has totally gone to my head so I've been sneezing and sniffling at work all day today and barely stopped to rest as it was so busy. Then the drive home was super scary due to the wind and rain.

Gonna try persuade OH to rub my neck :) aches so bad!


----------



## nearlythere38

Ryan is my oldests name  great choice lol


----------



## Hann12

Ryan was my ex boyfriend so can't have the name but its one I like! 

Nearlythere - love your name choices, especially Evelyn and Molly (good suggestion on the middle name too). I like Dylan a lot and would go nicely with Ryan I think. 

Jary - hope you get the neck rub. I'm off to bed now, my DH is out drinking so he's bound to wake me in a couple of hours drunk!


----------



## Jary

OH kindly gave me a neck run which felt amazing! Now he's asleep beside me bless him lol. Hann I hope your OH isn't too drunk when he gets home!


----------



## prolifer

I love Caleb, James, Joshua and Jaden for a boy.

I love Bethany, Grace, Emma and Shay for a girl ^^


----------



## pinktiara

funny both my nephews are joshua and jayden hehe I have no boy names picked out only girl you know what im hoping for lol


----------



## Stevensmummyx

An hour to go till my scan :d im excited :D hope you're all well xx


----------



## Hann12

Hope it goes well Stevensmummy! Will look forward to your update :)


----------



## Jary

Good luck Stevensmummy! Can't wait for the update :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Just back from my scan, all is looking great baby couldn't sit still hehe got a wave, got to see its fingers and its toes will upload a pic when I'm on my laptop, baby is doing a salute in the pic lol <3 sonographer was measuring hip to thigh and was doing it up the way and I could definately see 3 lines, not sure if it would be too early to see anything but I seen 3 lines, could have been anywhere but I'm thinking girly thoughts lol! Xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

My baby bear <3
 



Attached Files:







602372_131981570288939_1207730067_n.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Powell130

:) Love your pic!!

Here's where we are on names.. If it's a boy, it'll be a Phillip Judson Powell Jr lol PJPJ && For a girl we're down to Skylar Mackenzi && Harper Belle

Thanksgiving was yesterday and I ate SO much food lol we had 2 dinners..one at my side of the family's and one at his. Anyone in the US go out shopping today?


----------



## Powell130

Found our crib!! And right now, if you order a Graco crib from Walmart.com (not sure if it's in store too) you get a mattress free!

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Graco-Freeport-4-in-1-Convertible-Classic-Crib-Espresso/14863010


----------



## Sass827

Looks very girly Stevens mommy. Any potty shots? 
Off to bloomingdales to shop for our DD, Dylan. Still cannot believe we are having a girl!


----------



## Jary

Lovely lovely baby Stevensmummy!! Growing fast! Makes me want another scan now :( still got another 5 weeks! We get to listen to the hb on tuesday tho :) gonna speak to my mw about the faint spells I had at work too.

Love the cot Powell! Once we order the pram we'll look at ordering a cot.

And I gave into temptation today and bought some baby basics; just some body suits and scratch mits...only for when baby is really new and then once he/she is 3 months ill not put them on so they can start exploring with their little hands!

Also when I was in sainsburys getting some shopping a lady in the queue behind me noticed I was expecting! Must be showing more than I think I am!


----------



## Hann12

Nice crib Powell and the names! When I think of the name skylar I think of the show Breaking Bad! It's not a popular name here you see. 

Jary I have even longer to wait until my next scan!! I'm after you because I have to wait until I'm 22 weeks big sigh!! 
I might buy something for the baby soon, feeling the urge to!!

Had a complete break down today over something stupid really, my dad sent his Xmas list round to us and I chose what we would get and emailed my sister and mum, I then got an email from my mum this afternoon to say that her and my dad had been out and bought what we were going to buy. It's typical of my dad to do that as he's such a control freak, he can't bear the thought of missing out on a bargain even if we could have got something better and would have. I went mad because I have 12 people to but for and they only have 4, I find it hard to shop with my DD unless I know exactly what I'm going to get because she gets restless and wants to walk and the shopping centre isn't very buggy friendly. They on the other hand can go shopping whenever they want and take time to find stuff. I tend to do my shopping online instead as its easier. Anyway I went mad and haven't spoken to them since. I know that they will be saying I'm hormonal (grrrr) and maybe I am a bit but I'm also a mum to a very energetic little girl, have very little time to shop, and have enough other people to buy for! My parents have just been totally inconsiderate as ever!!


----------



## Jary

How is everyone today? 

I'm still fighting this cold; the cough is really annoying me now and I feel exhausted.
Anywho hope you ladies are feeling a little less nauseous now.

OH and I are just having a hot drink after some shopping for his mums bday and I'm sure baby is awake as I'm feeling an awful lot of flutters! My old friend from school just gave birth early this morning and her baby girl looks very sweet :)


----------



## Powell130

Doing great!! Up early..well not early but earlier than hubs this morning lol watching The Walking Dead


----------



## Jary

Ooh I keep meaning to watch season 3. Started watching ep 3 but the link broke :(


----------



## shellgirl

Powell, I thought you'd like to hear this since you are dealing with your share of inlaw crap, as I'm sure many of you are.

I go on Facebook yesterday to see that my MIL has taken it upon herself to announce on her status update that we are pregnant! I am SOOO f-ing pissed, I could spit nails!!! This coming after I just told her on Thanksgiving that we're not ready to announce it yet, not even to the whole family. In what language does that translate to announce it to the entire FB world???!!!! I haven't even had my 12 week scan yet (having Tuesday) and we're waiting until after then to let more people in on the news and weren't planning on a FB announcement until a week or 2 later. It is our news and I can't believe she did this. I had hubby call her and take it down immediately, but it was still up there for a good 20-30 minutes. I just wrote her a strongly worded email as I felt that was better than calling and ripping her f-ing head off and causing more family problems.


----------



## Powell130

Ugh that sounds all too familiar! BOTH of my in laws posted OUR news on FB within hours of us telling them. My side of the family didn't even know yet!! I was FUMING! 
Let me know how your MIL responds to your email. I wrote mine a message and politely asked her not to post things and she got an attitude with me and so did my FIL when he came over later that night.

I dont see how they don't understand what they're doing. I guess mine thought it was partially their news to tell or something. IDK. I'm still kinda mad about it. When we were over there on Thanksgiving, my hubs aunt asked me when we were finding out gender and I'm not ready to tell them the date so I just said "sometime in December" and my FIL came up to me he said "when you do tell me, I wont tell everyone." but the smart a$$ tone he said it in made me know he was being a smart a$$ about the pregnancy announcement situation so I told him "if you keep being a smart a$$ about it, the longer it'll be til you find out" but I said it with a smile :haha:


----------



## Hann12

Shellgirl I'd be fuming too. I hope your hubby gave them a massive talking to! 

Hope everyones having a good weekend! Sinus issues for me so feeling a bit rubbish :(


----------



## shellgirl

My email to her:
I had Scott call you yesterday because I didn't want to yell at you. I am extremely upset that you would announce on Facebook that we are pregnant. I just had a conversation with you on Thursday about how I don't want to tell people until I've been for my 12 week appointment. You even said yourself that you told Bob I wasn't ready to announce it yet, so why would you think it was okay for you to announce it to the entire Facebook world? I understand you are excited, but I think that was very inconsiderate of you. This is our news to share, not yours. It is our decision to share when we want to and to put it on our Facebook pages when we want to. After we have done that, you're free to do what you like, but until then, please be respectful of our wishes.

Her response: 

Michelle, I am sorry, I thought you were telling people after Thanksgiving. I took the post down. Scott had told Kyle that you were expecting, I thought you were telling people. My mistake.



It does not sound sincere to me and I don't see how she could think we were telling people when I just told her the opposite. It's sounds like she's justifying her actions because my husband told his best friend that he's been friends with since 1st grade. That's a little different I think!!! Not sure what to do next. I'm still pissed :growlmad:

If I were you Powell, I think I'd stick it to him and not tell him what you guys are having for quite sometime. I'm thinking I'm going to do that too!


----------



## prolifer

Hi all :)

Feeling super tired all the time lately now, got an appointment to see my specialist this morning - so hoping for a scan and a picture to bring home!! 

I was sitting in a squished up position yesterday and got my first little kicks from inside, letting me know it wasn't comfy being squished into lol I had to move and relax my body to make room for bubba <3


----------



## Powell130

That doesn't sound very sincere to me either. I think she just wrote what she thought you wanted to hear or something. I don't believe she thought you were telling people when you just told her that you weren't.

I really don't think I'm going to tell them til Christmas even tho we're finding out in 6 days..ahh!! I'm so excited


----------



## prolifer

16 weeks 4 days :)
 



Attached Files:







100_5401.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Powell130

aweee! do you know gender yet? i have my private gender ultrasound saturday and i'll be 16w5d


----------



## Powell130

nvm, just saw in your sig that your team yellow! do you know if they could have told you gender?


----------



## prolifer

I did ask if he could take a peek but not say, but he said "perfect shot but too blurry" his machine is a portable one so it wasn't clear enough for him to be able to tell.


----------



## Powell130

Oh okay. I'm gonna go out on a limb and assume the people at Baby's First Images have a higher tech US machine since that's what they specialize in. They do give you a voucher to come back if they can't determine gender, which makes me feel better


----------



## prolifer

They can see it clearly by 16 weeks - as long as baby is in a good position :)


----------



## Jary

Lovely scan pro! Baby looks all snug in there :)


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> They can see it clearly by 16 weeks - as long as baby is in a good position :)

yay! that makes me feel better. they do gender us starting at 14 weeks but i've been worried I made my appointment too early, but I feel better now :) 16 weeks today!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

eeeek i dont think i can stay team yellow this time round! with steven i honestly not bothering about knowing untill he was here but i badly want to know so considering in at 20 week scan (which isnt till Jan but gives me time to decide lol!) x


----------



## BDownmommie

I am so undecided right now about the gender question. Originally, I wanted the surprise, now I want to know, but then again the surprise would be nice...

Tough decision - wonder if they''d tell me the sex of just one of them so I can have it both ways lmao


----------



## shellgirl

How exciting that you're finding out Saturday Powell! Do you have any feeling one way or the other what it is? We're getting a private gender scan on Christmas Eve and having them seal it in an envelope and going to open it Christmas morning.


----------



## shellgirl

Thanks for the support ladies from my MIL situation. I really appreciate it. I haven't responded to her response yet. Think I'm going to just sit on it for awhile.


----------



## Powell130

shellgirl said:


> How exciting that you're finding out Saturday Powell! Do you have any feeling one way or the other what it is? We're getting a private gender scan on Christmas Eve and having them seal it in an envelope and going to open it Christmas morning.

It's SO exciting!! I can NOT wait :) I have a feeling it's a boy but I REALLY want it to be a girl, so THINK PINK ladies!!


----------



## Hann12

Lol Powell! Whatever it is it will be perfect!

I'm still feeling good about being team yellow! Had my Dr appointment this morning and they have taken me off the high risk list so as long as my back behaves (big If) I might have a fairly normal pregnancy yay!


----------



## Powell130

yay that's good to hear!! I'm not sure what to expect from my appointment today, cept more taking of blood lol i suppose just "checkup" sort of things


----------



## Sass827

Oh shell! That sucks! I put my mil in her place a few weeks go over a few points of contention (Christmas morning travel, getting in between me and DH, pressuring me and DH and bossing me around like she is my mother, etc) because pregnancy is not a time to be stressed. I hope your DH told them off, and if not, that you can in a few weeks after you've had time to calm down. In-laws can really suck! 
Powell- I'm sure they will find your gender. We wanted a boy, but got girl. At a certain point and angle, I becomes very obvious. We were 16+0. 
Congrats on a good scan pro! 
Oh and good idea on keeping the gender secret for both of you girls. Very smart!


----------



## Jary

Pink thoughts for you Powell! Family and friends still seem to think that I'm having a girl. I don't know what to think yet but happy to stay team yellow :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I'm thinking pink for you powell! People keep saying I'm having a boy but I really don't feel it! I'm really hoping for a girl :D! Xx


----------



## Hann12

I think I'm having a boy but I'm happy with either, really not swayed either way!


----------



## nearlythere38

My instinct is saying girl...but that's probably because i want a girl so im not trusting it lol


----------



## Powell130

lol i want a girl, instinct is telling me it's a boy. I hope my instincts are wrong && I get what I want lol either way I'll be happy of course, but I've always wanted a girl first! That's how my "plan" has gone. So far I've done pretty good. I've always wanted to be married by 23 & preg with kid #1 by 25. We were married when I was 23 and now 24 and expecting #1 :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Haha I planned to have my first at 25! Fell pregnant at 16 and here I am expecting #2 at 22 lol! I really don't do sticking to plans :haha: x


----------



## Powell130

lol!! Oh wow, I thought I was the youngest on this thread! :dohh:


----------



## shellgirl

I always thought I would have been married and have babies younger, but life got in the way! Met my hubby at 27, got married at 30, and now have a baby on the way at 31. Guess I'm the geezer here! I'm hoping for team pink, but my DH's family is notorious for only producing male babies, so not getting my hopes up too much on that one. I'll be happy either way, but would be nice to have another girl in the house. I already have hubbs and two male dogs, I need an ally!


----------



## Powell130

shellgirl said:


> I always thought I would have been married and have babies younger, but life got in the way! Met my hubby at 27, got married at 30, and now have a baby on the way at 31. Guess I'm the geezer here! I'm hoping for team pink, but my DH's family is notorious for only producing male babies, so not getting my hopes up too much on that one. I'll be happy either way, but would be nice to have another girl in the house. I already have hubbs and two male dogs, I need an ally!

ugh, that's how my hubs side of the family is..they're mainly boys! but I'm holding on to all possiblility until I'm told otherwise lol


----------



## Hann12

Shellgirl I'm 31 too! I've been with my hubby for 9 years, married for 2.5 years, and had my first baby at 30. Not that old really when it comes to children these days!


----------



## shellgirl

Hopefully we will be the chain breakers Powell! :pink: all the way!

Nice to have someone my age Hann! I know it's not old really for kids, but being on these boards it makes me feel like it sometimes. Everything happens when it should, so I'm a happy camper. Can't go back in my time machine and get an earlier start anyway, so c'est la vie!


----------



## robinson380

I will be 30 when this little baby is born in May. I too thought I would have kids by the time I was 27 but work, school, planning got in the way!! Things happen as they should :)


----------



## pinktiara

I wanted kids at 25 but that didnt happen haha met my hubby at 26 got pregnant a month later haha had my son at 27 got married a year and a half later and now onto number 2 at 30 glad that all worked out lol hoping for a girl but a boy would be fine too my son is an easy kid I hope the second is the same


----------



## Hann12

Age is a mere number, all about how old you feel lol! I wanted my first at 30 so all to plan at the moment! I'm the first in my wider family to have children even though I have am older sister and 5 older cousins.


----------



## pinktiara

so true


----------



## prolifer

I'm pretty sure I saw a circle and a long thing so I am guessing I will probably have ANOTHER boy but will be a nice surprise if I saw wrong ^^


----------



## Jary

I've always wanted to be a younger mum...will be 24 when baby is born. I knew I could wait until we got married and bought our own house but that'll be a few years and plus OH is 30 and feeling like he should be a dad by now lol.


----------



## Sass827

Met DH at 27, married at 28. I'm 30 now but will be 31 when Dylan is born. I always thought I would have babies by my early 20's, but not in the cards for me at all. And I was still really immature. I think I was really ready a year ago (finally) but had to wait for DH.
Congrats on seeing a potential willy pro!


----------



## nearlythere38

Met my hubby at 18, had my first son at 22, second at 25 and this one at 27. Not how i planned it but so glad its worked out this way. ......i keep thinking, when im 40 my kids will be 18, 15 and 13.....imagine if that's 3 boys aaarrrghhhhh lol


----------



## Powell130

Dr appointment went well. They drew blood for the AFP test and listened to baby on the doppler. My next appointment is Christmas Eve morning and she said that my ultrasound will probably be on the same day, but they'll be calling me to schedule it. I've considered cancelling my private ultrasound but I can't wait til then now knowing that I don't have to :haha:


----------



## Powell130

okay so I just noticed something with my ticker. Me being due May 14th, I am really 15w5d..found that out today at the doc lol when I made my ticker I used May 14th and it has me at 16 weeks today. so I suppose i'll change it when i get around to it lol and i'll be able to change the bottom one (since i'm using that one for what baby is measuring, cuz i'm weird like that lol) after my US on Saturday lol


----------



## cgav1424

Oh ladies... I'm the oldest of the bunch. Had DS at 21, DD at 26 and now having our Team Yellow baby at the ripe old age of 33!!! We were supposed to have baby #3 at 30, but three m/c later... it obviously took longer than we thought. Can I just tell you that being pregnant in your 30's sucks compared to being pregnant in your 20's?!?! I know it'll all be worth it in the end, but it's just completely different. Anyway, I know I haven't been on in awhile, but everything's going great! Got NT results back... 1:11000 for downs and 1:100000 for the other trisomy. Went off the progesterone last week and my doctor has weaned me down to one prednisone a day. I'll be on baby aspirin until 34-36 weeks. I go for second trimester screening (AFP, etc) next week then anatomy scan week after. I'm determined to stay team yellow no matter how tempting it will be to find out! Anyway, good to see everything is going well with everyone except for those pesky mother-in-laws. Seriously, why do they have to be so difficult?! Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## prolifer

Looking at my ultrasound notes, what is a Liquor Biomely ?? Or something to that effect, I tried Google but it was no help at all.

I'll be having baby #4 at 33 :) So you're not the oldest lol


----------



## cgav1424

Yay Pro for a fellow 33 year old! And I have no idea what liquor biomely is? Maybe it was biometry?


----------



## mathgenius33

I'm having my first baby at age 33 also, hence my username. This is exactly how I had always planned it. 

We've been married over 5 years (will be 6 when the baby gets here), we both finished grad school, found good paying jobs, bought a house together, and have done tons of traveling, concerts, ball games, hikes, etc. I like the fact I'll be a little older as a mom because my husband and I are both young at heart and have tons of ideas for fun things for our kids to do. We'll try not to spoil them, but they will not be deprived of a great childhood.

We're planning a possible second child by 2015, but right now we're just super excited about this one! Can't wait to give him or her a name in 3 weeks from now when we know the gender.


----------



## Jary

Hey ladies had my appointment with the mw today to listen to the HB :) baby wouldn't keep still when she put on the doppler but eventually got it and it was 150. Doctor I saw when I first found out popped in for some blood bottles and heard the hb and went 'that sounds like a happy baby!' And then he must have remembered me and said 'you're doing well!'

Love the new midwife tho, she's new to the surgery but she's so lovely so I'm pleased I've got her for the rest of the pregnancy :)


----------



## BDownmommie

Hey ladies - I see all your posts about age, and I have you all beat. Met the OH when I was 14 and he was 16, dated for a few years - drifted apart - each got married (seperately) and then divorced (same time frame for each of us lol) and then met up again. This time around, we have been together for 5 years, and married for just over 2 (actually concieved on our 2 yr anniversary) - but we are now 35 and 37. 

So I guess I am the oldest in this crowd


----------



## mathgenius33

I kind of figured someone had to be an older mom than 33. There are so many people having kids in their 40s these days too. I guess no one here, though.


----------



## Powell130

My hubs and I have known each other since 2002. We met because of my boyfriend at the time. 10 years later, here we are pregnant with #1 lol and my boyfriend at the time and my hubs are still friends and his wife is 8 weeks with their #1, i hope it's not both boys! lol


----------



## mathgenius33

I was just thinking, so last night I think I felt the baby kick. I'm only 16 weeks, and this is my first pregnancy. Is it possible I really felt that or is it something else. It didn't feel like gas or anything. More like butterflies. Has anyone else had that?


----------



## nearlythere38

I felt my first at 17 weeks so yes its possible


----------



## Jary

My mw asked me if I'd felt anything. She said its possible for lots of flutters...like popping feelings. I just think our baby is a wriggler, cause that's what it feels like!

Proper kicks come later but it's defo possible to feel something at this stage


----------



## Powell130

Yesterday when my doc was using the doppler, she asked if I felt that after we heard a kick, but I still can't feel it! I mean every once in a while I feel something, but it doesn't feel like "flutters" so i'm wondering if I passed that stage somehow? lol idk if that's possible!

But here's my bloat/bump pic for this week!
 



Attached Files:







9662_4125602694453_565298390_n.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pinktiara

cgav1424 said:


> Oh ladies... I'm the oldest of the bunch. Had DS at 21, DD at 26 and now having our Team Yellow baby at the ripe old age of 33!!! We were supposed to have baby #3 at 30, but three m/c later... it obviously took longer than we thought. Can I just tell you that being pregnant in your 30's sucks compared to being pregnant in your 20's?!?! I know it'll all be worth it in the end, but it's just completely different. Anyway, I know I haven't been on in awhile, but everything's going great! Got NT results back... 1:11000 for downs and 1:100000 for the other trisomy. Went off the progesterone last week and my doctor has weaned me down to one prednisone a day. I'll be on baby aspirin until 34-36 weeks. I go for second trimester screening (AFP, etc) next week then anatomy scan week after. I'm determined to stay team yellow no matter how tempting it will be to find out! Anyway, good to see everything is going well with everyone except for those pesky mother-in-laws. Seriously, why do they have to be so difficult?! Hope everyone has a great week!

It was only a few years ago I was pregnant with my son but wow this time around at 30 I feel like im 100 haha


----------



## Stevensmummyx

i met my OH at school and he hated me at the time, when we got a bot older (15-16) he used to sit infont of me in math and we started getting on, my math teacher used to tell him to stop distracting me as i wasnt interested and here we are 6 year later lol x


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> i met my OH at school and he hated me at the time, when we got a bot older (15-16) he used to sit infont of me in math and we started getting on, my math teacher used to tell him to stop distracting me as i wasnt interested and here we are 6 year later lol x

awee


----------



## prolifer

I mostly feel this stretching feeling, like baby is having a big stretch and then it goes away. Kinda feels like a fullness in my abdomen, rather than flutters.


----------



## Hann12

First official 'kick' tonight not a flutter - and it was on my cervix. Let me tell you cervix kicks are not pleasant, my DD did it all the time, looks like this one is going that way too! But yay for a proper kick!!


----------



## Powell130

awe yay. I hope I get a proper kick soon, not guessing it's a kick


----------



## Hann12

I didn't get proper kicks with my DD until 19 weeks so this is early I think! I probably won't feel anything for a few days and get all paranoid now lol! I remember last time that its infrequent at the beginning.


----------



## Sass827

Finally got my us video to work! Yay! https://youtu.be/qL4DXGaUEHw


----------



## Powell130

amazing Sass!!!

3 more wake-ups until our gender ultrasound :) I'm getting so excited, it's so close!!! Eeek!!


----------



## BDownmommie

Very nice Powell - I would be so excited...

Can't wait for tomorrow, I get to see the lil ones again - finally, seems like its been forever and its been 3 weeks - wow, strange, in pregnancy some dates seem to fly by and others seem to go so slow


----------



## Powell130

BDownmommie said:


> Very nice Powell - I would be so excited...
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow, I get to see the lil ones again - finally, seems like its been forever and its been 3 weeks - wow, strange, in pregnancy some dates seem to fly by and others seem to go so slow

I agree. It seems like my week milestones come quick, but it's taking forever to get to my US date!


----------



## shellgirl

So I thought I was having my ultrasound yesterday, but apparently I somehow missed that I was supposed to schedule it at a different office. :dohh: I really wish that would have been explained clearly to me as my 6 week scan was at the same place as my doctor's appointment, so why would I think I was supposed to schedule the 12 week somewhere else? Apparently, the pamphlet for the NT scan they gave me has a different phone number on the front even though it's the same hospital name!!! Guess I'll be reading all the fine print going forward. At least they were able to get me in next Tuesday, but I'm so disappointed I didn't get to see the baby yesterday. Did get to hear the heartbeat, a strong 155 bpm. Baby doesn't like the doppler though! It swims away from it when I use mine at home and it did the same at the doctor's!


----------



## Powell130

shellgirl said:


> So I thought I was having my ultrasound yesterday, but apparently I somehow missed that I was supposed to schedule it at a different office. :dohh: I really wish that would have been explained clearly to me as my 6 week scan was at the same place as my doctor's appointment, so why would I think I was supposed to schedule the 12 week somewhere else? Apparently, the pamphlet for the NT scan they gave me has a different phone number on the front even though it's the same hospital name!!! Guess I'll be reading all the fine print going forward. At least they were able to get me in next Tuesday, but I'm so disappointed I didn't get to see the baby yesterday. Did get to hear the heartbeat, a strong 155 bpm. Baby doesn't like the doppler though! It swims away from it when I use mine at home and it did the same at the doctor's!

They don't do the NT ultrasound at my doc office either. You have to go to a specialist for that. Mayb it's the same at your doc? 
Sorry you didn't to see your sweet baby yesterday :( It will be Tuesday before you know it! My baby doesn't like the doppler either, SHE always kicks it.


----------



## Jary

My baby doesn't like the Doppler either! Moved away as soon as the mw found the hb lol


----------



## Sass827

It will be crazy awesome Powell. And feel terribly far away until you walk into the room. Sigh. Video is wild though, right? Did you see her sucking her thumb at the end? 
I'm so sorry it didn't work out shell. My hospital is the same way and it was very confusing. My LO's hb was always 155 too.


----------



## Powell130

I didn't have time this morning to watch the whole thing because I was getting ready for work, but I will when I have time. Seeing your video makes me that much more excited for Saturday. And really excited that hubs will be able to be there since he wouldn't have been able to take off for my 20 week US. So I'm really glad we did end up scheduling the private US.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hehe my LO doesn't like the doppler either, always gives it a kick! Its probably thinking 'goodness mummy not again' lol xx


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> Hehe my LO doesn't like the doppler either, always gives it a kick! Its probably thinking 'goodness mummy not again' lol xx

Yeah mine always does that too! I had it on there for a few minutes last night and SHE kicked it so hard a few times, hubs made a funny face


----------



## nearlythere38

Ladies....had a private gender scan today, its a GIRL!!!!! Cannot express how happy i am. ....will update with pic asap


----------



## shellgirl

nearlythere38 said:


> Ladies....had a private gender scan today, its a GIRL!!!!! Cannot express how happy i am. ....will update with pic asap

YAY!!! Congratulations on team on your beautiful baby girl :kiss:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Yayy congrats on team pink nearly! X


----------



## BDownmommie

Congrats nearly!!!

Powell - you keep saying SHE like you already know - or is that just positive thinking?


----------



## Powell130

yay congrats nearly!! mayb i'll be able to join team pink with you!!

BD- no we don't know yet, find out Saturday. But I want it to be a girl so I'm calling it a SHE for now. I have a feeling it's a boy so I told hubs that I'm calling it a SHE until someone tells me it's not lol


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations nearly!!


----------



## nearlythere38

thanks everyone - here she is....wont feel her move much though as i have an anterior placenta, i knew i did as i can feel is pulsing!!!
 



Attached Files:







potty shot.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hann12

Lol nearly I was expecting to see a cute little face but potty shot good too!!


----------



## nearlythere38

haha sorry im just so happy to see a little tuppence lol - heres the profile but its not great because she buried her face in the placenta
 



Attached Files:







baby girl.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hann12

Very girlie skull! Cute, you can go and buy pink and pretty yay!


----------



## nearlythere38

feel sorry for this girl cos shes gonna be forced into the girliest clothes ever, tutus and dresses all the way lol


----------



## Hann12

More big kicks just now yay!!


----------



## prolifer

Aw cute little baby girl xx Hope I get one too :)

My OH refuses to come see any scans, he sits in the waiting room (if he comes at all) He told me I can do it all myself, he doesn't want anything to do with it, except maybe if it's a girl he might :/


----------



## prolifer

17 weeks today ^^ Onion time lol


----------



## Jary

Congrats nearly! Very cute scans! :)

My little wriggler has been active today. This morning switching side to side lol. It felt like I got a mini kick earlier but was more likely gas!


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> Aw cute little baby girl xx Hope I get one too :)
> 
> My OH refuses to come see any scans, he sits in the waiting room (if he comes at all) He told me I can do it all myself, he doesn't want anything to do with it, except maybe if it's a girl he might :/

:( why did he say that?

Happy Onion week!!!


----------



## prolifer

He has a bad relationship with our first, so now he doesn't want anymore boys. Sucks to be our youngest boy, who always lights up if his daddy even looks at him for longer than a glance but usually ends up crying because OH's idea of being funny is to tease people.

So he didn't even give our little boy a chance, just said it's a boy so it's gonna be just like the other one. Our daughter, he loves her to bits and claims it's because he saw her being born where he did not see the boys being born. I find that a very hollow excuse tbh.

We had another fight when DD decided to not go to school, he got all angry and I was like, it's one day! Talk about uptight. That's when I screamed out that I hated his guts and he screamed back that he wanted nothing to do with any of us anymore.

Today it's like nothing happened, DD heads off to school and we sorta just talk like normal. Our fights are all kicking dust and fluffing up our feathers, mostly for show really but none of it is for keeps.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats nearly! Welcome to team pink! Bought our nursery bedding today! https://www.potterybarnkids.com/room/rom/romgnr/romnurbrkenv/?cm_type=lnav


----------



## mathgenius33

That's really cool some people are finding out the gender now. Keep letting us know, this is really exciting. My husband and I actually decided to just wait until December 17th. We could have found out earlier, but this works better for our schedules. It's not that far off I guess.


----------



## BDownmommie

Im still torn as to whether or not I should find out.....I go for a scan today and know that I will have the option. I'm so excited to them again, I wonder what will happen.

Anyone think it really weird to find out the sex of just one of the twins? Lol


----------



## Stevensmummyx

BDown, you realise you will find out one gender then want to know the other :haha:! 

OH and I have decided to find out but we are keeping it secret from everyone... 


Except you lot, how could I cope not spilling lol! Xx


----------



## Powell130

we're waiting a few weeks to tell everyone. not sure why, i just dont feel everyone should find out RIGHT when we do..if that makes any sense or am I just being weird? lol


----------



## shellgirl

I don't want to tell anyone until the birth, I'm just sick of the busybodies and want to torture them! I'm sure it will slip out before then accidentally, but I want to have the secret with just me and hubs for awhile.

If you're not sure if you want to know, you can have them seal it in an envelope and open it if you decide to down the road.


----------



## Powell130

shellgirl said:


> I don't want to tell anyone until the birth, I'm just sick of the busybodies and want to torture them! I'm sure it will slip out before then accidentally, but I want to have the secret with just me and hubs for awhile.
> 
> If you're not sure if you want to know, you can have them seal it in an envelope and open it if you decide to down the road.

hahaha that's funny! that's kinda how I am with my In laws...they have pissed me off a few times so far during this pregnancy and I think it'll be fun to watch them squirm. They don't know about our gender ultrasound appt saturday but I've been thinking about telling them, but still not telling them gender until at least Christmas


----------



## Powell130

I want one of these :)

https://www.cafepress.com/mf/36397388/baby-bumps-1st-xmas_maternity


----------



## robinson380

Powell: cute shirt :)


----------



## Hann12

Did you find out BDownMommie? 

We found out last time but told everyone that we didn't know. We didn't want the questions plus we wanted everyone to be surprised. This time I want the surprise too especially as I'm so 50/50 on what it is. 

Had a lovely day, my little girl was such fun! I still have these annoying headaches constantly though and just wish they would stop!! It's right at the front of my forehead which could be sinus or dehydration. I drink loads though so I don't see how it's dehydration. 

Powell - cute top!

Sass - lovely bedding set!


----------



## prolifer

This heat has been preventing me from sleeping soundly, I think I will have to part with my money this summer and just get the ducted air-con in my roof :/


----------



## Jary

Got my blood results info in the post this morning. Good to see on paper I'm low risk! Only thing is that I need to have another MMR vaccine post delivery because I've not got enough resistance. I've had two lots of that vaccine! Had my first as a baby like normal but they never recorded it so when I started my nurse training I had to have it again. *sigh* third time lucky I hope!

Anyone understand hCGb levels at this stage? Mine says 17.95 ng/ml 0.82 MoM

It all seems good tho so I'm happy even tho it seems baby's predicted weight is 8.1lbs. Ouch.


----------



## Hann12

Pay no attention to the predicted weight, they can't possibly tell at this stage so don't worry


----------



## nearlythere38

I wouldnt put too much into predicted weights. Thry told me my second was big and made me have 2 growth scans....he was 7lb 11oz. My first was 8lb 9oz


----------



## Jary

Ahh that's good. I'm not very tall so can't imagine having a big baby but you never know (tho I really hope it isn't) lol.

It's like every appointment and paperwork helps towards making this seem all the more real and exciting :)

Spoke to a nurse I hadn't seen for a while at work and turns out she's preg and due the same day i am lol. I said there must defo be something in the water!


----------



## Hann12

Jary my DD was predicted at 7 pounds 10, they scanned her at 36 weeks and she was apparently on target for that, I had several appointments, one of which was with one of the hospital consultants and they all told me she was measuring bang on average which is just under 8 pounds. So you can imagine my surprise when she came out just under 6 pounds. I was then told that the placenta stopped working properly so she stopped growing (by mw's and HV's) and just this week I've seen an obs registrar and she told me that basically that was a load of rubbish and that she was just a small baby and nothing else, mainly because I'm small (bmi started at 18.5, although I am 5ft 9). So will be interesting to see what this one weighs. I would imagine it will be much bigger though but hopefully not too big!!


----------



## prolifer

Even though I get induced at 38 weeks I have full term sized bubs, my doctor said he doesn't want them to be much bigger due to my small size as well :)


----------



## Jary

I'm really worried about being overdue. Baby's gonna keep growing but I ain't!

I was born two weeks early and I hope my early appearance rubs off on this baby and he/she will come a little early too (not too early obvs)


----------



## Powell130

I'm about to start getting ready to go to our ultrasound! I couldn't be more excited!!


----------



## shellgirl

Powell130 said:


> I'm about to start getting ready to go to our ultrasound! I couldn't be more excited!!

So excited for you! Can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## Powell130

Ladies...meet Phillip Judson Powell Jr!! <3
 



Attached Files:







its a boy!.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 16









profile.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 13









sucking thumb.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 11









body.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jary

Congrats Powell! I know you were thinking pink thoughts but he is looking fab! Hello Philip *waves*


----------



## Hann12

Gorgeous photos Powell! Congratulations!

Try not to worry too much about going over - easy to say as I totally worried with my DD, but apparently they don't grow much over 40 weeks, they do a lot if growing between 36-40 weeks though. That's what I was told anyway! It's more the anticipation of wanting to meet them that will make you annoyed about going over. I'm fine with going over this time as I want to go to a wedding 150 miles away the day after my due date lol!


----------



## shellgirl

Congrats Powell, he is perfect!!!


----------



## Jary

Thanks Hann, I hope that's the case but I've also heard that babies don't thrive well if they are overdue. 

I really hope baby does more growing in the next 3 weeks as I'd like to have more of a bump when we see friends for a Xmas meal! Some we haven't seen since we announced our pregnancy. I do have a permanent bump when I lie down now tho so we're getting there :)


----------



## Powell130

Let the spoiling begin :)
 



Attached Files:







bebe.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Hann12

Jary said:


> Thanks Hann, I hope that's the case but I've also heard that babies don't thrive well if they are overdue.
> 
> I really hope baby does more growing in the next 3 weeks as I'd like to have more of a bump when we see friends for a Xmas meal! Some we haven't seen since we announced our pregnancy. I do have a permanent bump when I lie down now tho so we're getting there :)

I think thats only if they go really overdue. Theres also a lot of arguments that say that you shouldn't induce before they are ready as they do a lot of brain development in those final weeks and when they are ready (its very clever) they send a message to your body to start the labour process. Thats why in general (in this country) you won't get scheduled for a c section before 39 weeks unless a big medical reason because they want the baby to be fully developed and ready to come out. That being said going too overdue (12+ days) can be bad which is why they induce at that point. But in general most people don't get to that. Its very true I think that the baby comes when its ready and developed properly to come out.


----------



## Jary

Oh yeah baby's defo come when they are ready. I think I was indecisive and started mums labour two weeks early but then put her in 3 days of pain!

For the moment I just want baby to be happy and healthy :) soooo looking forward to kicks and somersaults!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats Powell!!!:blue:


----------



## prolifer

What a cute li'l boy ^^


----------



## Powell130

Thanx ladies!! I'm in love <3


----------



## Powell130

Let me bombard you ladies with all 10 pics from the ultrasound today :)
 



Attached Files:







arm & hand.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 9









body2.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 8









face & body profile.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 9









face.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 9









feet.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Powell130

<3
 



Attached Files:







foot.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7









it's a boy.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7









not a shy boy!.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7









sucking his thumb.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 8









thumb sucker.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shellgirl

Lovely gallery! Is hubs very excited to be having a junior?


----------



## Powell130

shellgirl said:


> Lovely gallery! Is hubs very excited to be having a junior?

He is SO excited! He was jumping up and down in the room. I wish I could have recorded his reaction, it was priceless! We could tell it was a boy before she even told us. The potty shot was the first thing that popped up on the screen and it was COMPLETELY obvious lol


----------



## mathgenius33

I'm really excited for you Powell. I've still got 2 more weeks to wait.


----------



## Powell130

I just noticed something. The US lady said that they don't measure size or anything but does the machine do it automatically? I noticed a "12cm" in the top right corner and Googled that as CRL and it fits for my dates. Could this be my baby's size?


----------



## Jary

Aww I love the thumb sucking pic! So clear too. It's so weird to think there's a little person/people growing in us all. Or is that just me?  Weird in a good way tho. 

We've still got 3 weeks 4 days to go for our scan and I'm so excited to see baby again :)

Felt some more flutters earlier and it was defo baby.

Happy December everybody!! When is everyone putting up Xmas decs? We will today hopefully. Was going to do it yesterday but our tree has lost it's legs :(


----------



## nearlythere38

Powell130 said:


> I just noticed something. The US lady said that they don't measure size or anything but does the machine do it automatically? I noticed a "12cm" in the top right corner and Googled that as CRL and it fits for my dates. Could this be my baby's size?

Yeah think it will be. The lady told me that shes measuring 10cm CRL which is normal but below average. So 12 is about right

My christmas tree and decorations went up yesterday!

So tired. Hubby went out and my youngest was up all night cryinf. I think hes teething again. Need matchsticks for my eyes today


----------



## Powell130

We put most of our lights up last weekend but still have a few things to put up that we're doing today. I'm not sure if we're doing a tree this year since my sweet puppy kept knocking over the tree last year haha


----------



## Jary

We've just gone and bought two new trees. One big one for the lounge and one small one to go in the middle window of the flat. Decorated the banisters and put a wreath on the door :) 

Powell I remember when our dog had his first Xmas and we had to keep watching that he didn't steal any of the decorations hehe. Later on he started to figure out that one present was for him each year. He'd sniff it out and then lie next to it while looking at us then back to the present. We taught him to leave something that wasn't his so he waits until we tell him to get it :)


----------



## Powell130

awe that's so cute!! ...our little sh!t ate glass ornaments last year :haha:


----------



## Jary

Ouchy! Was he ok??

Ozzie gets upset if something hurts his mouth. He barks and growls at it.

He was naughty one Xmas when I had gone to the kitchen to get me and my uncle a cup of tea and left some Jaffa cakes on the sofa (unwrapped box) when I came back a few mind later the whole packet was gone. 

Ahh the joy of doggys! Gotta love em tho. Being away from home I miss Ozzie (he's with my mum) especially cause when you ask he gives you hugs :)


----------



## shellgirl

My pups get confused by a tree being in the house and lift their leg to it! We just got our floors refinished, so we'll be doing an artificial one this year. I'm going to miss the fresh tree smell so much!


----------



## Jary

Aww bless! I'm glad Ozzie didn't do that lol


----------



## prolifer

We've done our decorations already, as DD couldn't wait!!

I've been having trouble sleeping lately because I found a video online and heaps of people had written on it to do not ever watch it - so of course I had to watch it and now I am freaked out and soooooo wish I hadn't :( 

I think it was called 3 guys one hammer and I am so wishing I had just clicked the close tab on it now!!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ww that sucks pro :( but its only human nature to want to watch it when there's so many warning signs, same way we will touch paint when there's a sign that clearly states wet paint! 

Anyway here's a video to cheer you up, type 'skype laughter chain' in to google and watch that :) xx


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Ouchy! Was he ok??
> 
> Ozzie gets upset if something hurts his mouth. He barks and growls at it.
> 
> He was naughty one Xmas when I had gone to the kitchen to get me and my uncle a cup of tea and left some Jaffa cakes on the sofa (unwrapped box) when I came back a few mind later the whole packet was gone.
> 
> Ahh the joy of doggys! Gotta love em tho. Being away from home I miss Ozzie (he's with my mum) especially cause when you ask he gives you hugs :)

we assumed it must not have hurt too bad, he did it again the next day lol then we put the tree on the front porch


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Powell! 
This weekend was FIL Xmas celebration. Our pup got on the table and ate a whole pepperoni roll before anyone noticed! Ah!


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> Congrats Powell!
> This weekend was FIL Xmas celebration. Our pup got on the table and ate a whole pepperoni roll before anyone noticed! Ah!

:haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## robinson380

Powell: Congrats on having a boy :) 

I put up my tree yesterday. So beautiful! It fell at first and broke the tree stand. Then, when I was vacumming up the mess I sucked up one of my favorite necklaces!!! I was so mad b/c it broke the chain! Fianlly it is up...no more damage done.


----------



## BDownmommie

A little late - but maybe helpful still 

CRL - Crown to Rump Lenght


----------



## Powell130

BDownmommie said:


> A little late - but maybe helpful still
> 
> CRL - Crown to Rump Lenght

huh? lol


----------



## pinktiara

My cat was climbing up the middle or our Christmas tree at 2am I was super not impressed. his first Christmas tree needless to say he was more than interested lol


----------



## Powell130

haha that's too cute!!!


----------



## pinktiara

Cute until he knocks off my sons first christmas ornaments than he would have to die hahah jk jk but ya being woken up not fun I don't even have a baby yet and i'm being woken up every hour lol


----------



## nearlythere38

My 15 month old is teething and its like doing the night feeds all over again


----------



## Powell130

pinktiara said:


> Cute until he knocks off my sons first christmas ornaments than he would have to die hahah jk jk but ya being woken up not fun I don't even have a baby yet and i'm being woken up every hour lol

:haha:


----------



## Hann12

nearlythere38 said:


> My 15 month old is teething and its like doing the night feeds all over again

Argh same here! She's got the standard runny nose massive amounts of dribble etc. hope she sleeps better tonight!!


----------



## Powell130

20 week ultrasound and OB appointment is Christmas Eve 9:50am for the US and 10:20am for the OB appt


----------



## Hann12

Powell130 said:


> 20 week ultrasound and OB appointment is Christmas Eve 9:50am for the US and 10:20am for the OB appt

Oh exciting! I can't believe I have to wait until I'm 22 weeks for mine! 2nd jan feels ages away, less than a month though now I guess


----------



## Powell130

Less than a month now!! You can start a countdown now :) it'll fly by, promise!


----------



## Powell130

MIL is being a nightmare again. She saw the pic of Phillip Jr sucking his thumb because I used it when I added the life even on Facebook. Well she's assuming that because we had another ultrasound that we know the gender and she was bitching about it Sunday morning saying that we know but aren't telling her because "I'm hormonal and want to piss her off" ... she kept going on and on and on and my BIL and her ended up getting into an argument because of it because she kept talking sh!t about me being hormonal and wanting to piss her so of we're not telling her. 

NOW i don't think they deserve the surprise we had planned. And I actually want to wait til at least after the first of the year to tell them. 

Opinions && advice WELCOME PLEASE!!!


----------



## prolifer

We used to have two cats indoors and they pretty much left the Christmas tree alone - until we woke up every morning and it was down and out >.< lol

As for that MIL - I wouldn't tell her anything, wow!


----------



## Jary

Powell don't tell her anything! It's yours and your OH's news to share or not, and if you don't want anyone to know that's your business and she should keep her nose out.

Also I am over the moon for Prince William and Kate!! Shame she's in hosp for HG but I'm still excited about a royal baby!!


----------



## Powell130

prolifer said:


> We used to have two cats indoors and they pretty much left the Christmas tree alone - until we woke up every morning and it was down and out >.< lol
> 
> As for that MIL - I wouldn't tell her anything, wow!

saw this on Pinterest and had to share!


ugh it cut the text off...it says Every year, it's the same thing. You dress me up like this and then wonder why i knock over the tree.

:haha: made me giggle
 



Attached Files:







374373_10151170275323181_733977286_n.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jary

Ahaha I love cats, so comical!


----------



## cgav1424

Powell - I wouldn't tell her anything. But I can be spiteful like that. And congrats on Philip Jr! Those ultrasound pics were amazing!

Hann and nearly - hope your little ones feel better!

Hi to everyone else! I'm cooking dinner so only had time for a quick catch up. 

Afm, second trimester screening on Wednesday then gender/anatomy/anomaly scan in 9 days! I can't lie... the temptation to one out the sex is getting overwhelming! I must stay strong as this will be the only chance to be surprised and I really want to be surprised this time. Hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## Sass827

I love watching crazy cat videos on YouTube. 
I wouldn't tell your b mil anything else powell. I'd just cut her out to save the stress. Mine will be at my house dec 26 -27. Wish me luck! 
Hope the teething gets better Hann and nearly! 
Good luck cgav! I would never have the strength to not find out. Balls of steel you must have!


----------



## cgav1424

Sass - haha, thanks! You can tell me I have balls of steel AFTER I resist the temptation! Good luck with your MIL this Christmas... we have to go see mine as well. So not looking forward to it!


----------



## Sass827

Haha! We'll see but I think youll be tough. 
Same here. I just hope mine leaves when promised and doesn't try to stay forever!


----------



## prolifer

Wow I hate stress so much, things are turning from bad to worse around here.

Seriously thinking of divorce right now...


----------



## Jary

Oh no pro! What's up?


----------



## prolifer

Just getting so dang tired of the verbal abuse, it's getting worse each day that I just sit here and take it.


----------



## Jary

:hugs: so sorry pro, it's hard but best to drown out the abuse. The people who are causing bother just arnt worth the time and effort. You have so much to be proud about and you've got a little bundle of joy on the way which is more important than anything at the moment.

I hope you find a solution. It's hard when it involves family that should be there to support you instead of hurting you.

Chin up, love! You've alway got us :)


----------



## prolifer

Thanks ^^ We are supposed to be married and in love, not fighting like neighbors who cannot stand the sight of each other!


----------



## Jary

You're going to need to have a long long chat. If anyone should be by you're side it's your husband. You'll both feel better when you've had a good rant and let each other know how you feel. It can feel like you're swimming in jelly when trying to be honest but you just have to say 'this is how I feel, if you don't like it I'm sorry but I need to be honest'. There's times when you need to be firm and face it head on even tho it might be easier to just turn away. I know I said drown it out; that's more for other family members that might give you grief. But I think it's so important to have an understanding with your OH.

Sorry I'm probably not making any sense, I do go off on tangents sometimes! It's just if it were me and my OH not getting on I'd be like 'right I've had enough, lets get this sorted!'

I'm sure you two will find a way around it!


----------



## shellgirl

Powell, I definitely would NOT tell MIL a word! But I'm sure you knew I would say that. How does she know that's not a 12 week NT scan you got and didn't tell her? It's not like you have to tell them everything. Ugh!!! I hate in-laws sometimes! Still ignoring mine after the move she pulled.

Sorry for the ladies who have teething babies and losing sleep. Hope they feel better soon!

I agree that you should have a heart to heart talk with your husband profiler and let him know how much his words hurt you and the baby. Anything that hurts you affects the baby and he needs to be mindful of that. I've had to had that conversation with my husband. He's had a couple episodes where he's gone out and got wasted and then has been verbally abusive to me and caused me a lot of stress and anxiety. You shouldn't have either right now.

AFM, I'm sick :( Have a 101 fever and some sort of virus and lung infection. Went to the doctor yesterday and got put on a z-pack, inhaler, and tylenol to lower the fever. I have my NT scan today and am hoping I am feeling better by the time it comes around at 3:00. I don't want to change it because I already didn't get to have it last week. I'm wondering if I should do the blood work another day though in case that could be altered? My doc called me yesterday after I left to tell me my white cells are quite elevated, just fighting off the bug I suppose. But I'm thinking that with the antibiotics might affect results?


----------



## Jary

Good luck with the scan Shellgirl! And antibiotics shouldn't affect the results; a high white cell count still means you have an infection. How long have you been on them?


----------



## BDownmommie

Pro - i know exactly how you feel. last week i was about to change the locks on the OH bc he can't seem to say a nice word to me, and was consistantly telling me off. I actually had a locksmith called and ready to go, but we ended up talking about it after a day to cool off. So my suggestion = is there a place you can go for a day to be away from him to think about what's going on and then talk to him?

Powell - your MIL sounds like a piece of work for sure. Personally, I would tell her that this is your pregnancy and you get to do things your way (and OH's of course). She has had her chance to tell people, enjoy being pregnant and that now it's your turn. This is her turn too -but for being a grandma, which has its own rewards, but definately not all the same priviledges - and if that's not okay with her, then she can wait until the birth and then start being a grandma or respect your decisions and be part now.

Tough crowd for sure.


----------



## Hann12

Wow missed a few pages! 

Powell - ditto on the MIL - tell them when you want to!

Pro - bug :hugs: I think Jary said it all well but hope you get it sorted one way or another and look after yourself and all your bubs

BDownMommie - glad you got things sorted now

Shellgirl - no idea on the white blood cells but just wanted to sympathise on the poorly baby, mine (16 months) is poorly too and was up much of the night, exhausting, and I'm not sick so I can only imagine how bad you feel, so sorry!

Even though I was up most of the night I still managed to go and get my hair cut and highlighted this morning, first time in 8 months! Feels so much nicer and I don't feel quite so frumpy now!


----------



## Hann12

Sorry shell girl just realised it was you not your LO that was sick - sorry!!


----------



## Powell130

Hubs says that it's up to me when/how to tell them. But that he's not picking a side, because there shouldn't be sides. He is right, there shouldn't be, but there is and I wish he'd be 100% on mine! I told him last night that she thinks that bitching and talking shit is going to get her way, like it normally does with everyone else, they'll give in just to shut her up. But if I start out like that with this baby, she'll think that's how it works and it's NOT going to work that way with me and Phillip Jr. I told him that she needs to know that WE'RE the parents here and anything that we CHOOSE to tell them, should seem like a priveledge, rather than her complaining because she doesn't know something. I mean how would she act if we were staying team yellow? lol she'd probably have a stroke! She was telling my BIL that we "have" to know the gender after the ultrasound because of how developed baby is..but her thinking that we know just because of that is ignorant on her part! I get that she wants to buy things, and she'll have plenty of time..after the first of the year when we tell them. If his grandmother didn't live with them.. we'd still tell her on Christmas because she wants to buy things and shouldn't be punished by MILs actions, but I don't see a way around that. She's going to want to buy things and MIL will be too nosey


----------



## shellgirl

I'm just so mad for you!!! That's a tough one about the grandma, but I'm sure she's not being pushy and won't mind an extra week or two. MIL's need to mind their own business. And I think your hubs should be on your side. I hate when men act like "I don't want to get in the middle". Don't get in the middle, get on my side. I'm your wife and I am right! Sorry, I get really flared up about this stuff...


----------



## Powell130

Ugh exactly! I told him that if he's not on my side that nobody is and that's not far to me or Phillip Jr. It makes me SO mad when he wont take my side when it comes to them because he "doesn't want to get in the middle" exactly...if you're on my side, you're not in the middle!


----------



## shellgirl

Got my scan today! Here's baby! He or she was doing tons of flips and kicks, quite an active little bug :)
 



Attached Files:







12w4dus1.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Powell130

awe I love it!!


----------



## Sass827

Pro- I say get away for a bit, then come back for a big talk. If you two can't work it out, I know counseling really helped DH and me. You deserve to be treated well and so do your kids. Do it for them if you cant do it for yourself. 
Feel better soon shell and Annabelle! I finished my z pack last week. Feeling better, just can't shake the cough. 
Powell- your mil sounds like she has one of the same issues as mine: entitlement. I'm thinking of confronting mine sometime soon. Get this monkey brat woman off my back. think you could ever do that with yours? Maybe we could compare notes?


----------



## nearlythere38

I thought i have been feeling the baby but always during the night, but realised last night that its braxton hicks that im feeling. Must get earlier with each pregnancy


----------



## Hann12

arghhhh to MILs!! They can be very annoying, in general mine is but she knows better than to ask too much, although she did start going on about when could she come down when the baby is born again! And she also asked if I wanted to visit their house on the 28th may - they live by Liverpool and the baby might only be about 10 days old then! I was quite definite on saying no to that!! Weird to even think I'd want to sit in the car with a newborn for 4 hours to see them!
She's staying right now so I'm having to be really patient with her and not get too annoyed. She is trying to help but she's also very trying!!

Nearlythere - sorry about the lack of kicks, it's because your placenta is anterior though isn't it? You will hopefully feel them in a few weeks. My kicks are there but very gentle. 

Up at 5.30 with DD, off to the dr with her this morning just to get her checked out. She had something similar last year and I didn't take her to the dr and it progressed into broncilitus which she then had badly over Xmas and was really poorly for it so want to avoid that this time! 

Shell - great scan pic!


----------



## nearlythere38

Hann my lo is the same. He's unofficially asthmatic, won't diagnose til 2. But he spent most of last winter with chest infections and bronchiolitis. We were kept in hospital 3 times over December and January as he developed pneumonia......he's wheezing already so i am just dreading it. Hope your little girl gets better soon xx


----------



## Jary

Aww cute scan pic Shellgirl!

I hope I start feeling more movement soon. Don't feel as much when I'm lying down as that's when baby normally gives me flutters. Did feel something when I was sat up yesterday... Think baby didn't like me sat like that as it felt like a tiny little kick. He or she is still preferring the right side of my uterus when I'm laid down too.

I sneezed this morning and it really hurt! But over the past couple of days my bump has felt achey. I'm hoping its just more growing pains!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I've got to say I'm lucky and I love my MIL to pieces! We get on great and it makes things a whole load easier but I understand some MIL's don't know where to draw the line. 

Yayyy I'm 15 weeks today and for the past week and a bit I've felt baby moving! I thought it was gonna be a while because of anterior placenta but I can defo feel it :D! 

Urgh got sent home on my first day of placement yesterday! Almost passed out, everything went black, then I was sick! I'm sure I've made a fantastic first impression! 

How is everyone? Got any plans for the up coming weekend? Xx


----------



## BDownmommie

I am wishing I could feel babies move more. Definately have felt them, but wish it happened more often. I guess I should hold my tongue for now, apparently with two, I am gonna have more than enough kickin and squirming.

As for MILs, mine is wonderful. Super understanding and respectful - love her to pieces. She asks for permission for anything related to the pregnancy and gets mad at her son if I am upset over anything lol - wonderful. I wish you all had MILs like her. (Sorry if that seemed like bragging)


----------



## Jary

Has anyone not got much of a bump yet? I feel that at 17 weeks I should have more because in 3 weeks I'm half way through and still don't look 'pregnant' just a bit fat haha! The girls at work have said they were really small in their pregnancies and then the last couple of months: boom! Big baby bump! So that's a bit reassuring.

Wish I could stop worrying! Have ordered a Doppler because I'm hoping it'll give me peace of mind when I start worrying and plus I loved hearing the baby's heartbeat! :)


----------



## Sass827

Oh Hann! I was going to ask how it was going last night. It really stinks how much of a difference a good or bad mil can make. I had such bad thoughts of mine last night that it kept me up til 2 am. I hate that she has so much power over me. :( 
I'm so jealous of those of you that have nice ones that are respectful and understanding. 
Hope all of your babies feel better soon. 
I'm also feeling pains. Weird ones at that. I'm telling myself the pain is LO doing her thing in there. Makes me feel much better about feeling not so hot.


----------



## pinktiara

BDownmommie said:


> I am wishing I could feel babies move more. Definately have felt them, but wish it happened more often. I guess I should hold my tongue for now, apparently with two, I am gonna have more than enough kickin and squirming.
> 
> As for MILs, mine is wonderful. Super understanding and respectful - love her to pieces. She asks for permission for anything related to the pregnancy and gets mad at her son if I am upset over anything lol - wonderful. I wish you all had MILs like her. (Sorry if that seemed like bragging)


I too have awesome in laws besides my sister in law shes 21 and thinks she knows everything lol


----------



## BDownmommie

Lol - that's too cute. My SIL is like that as well, my OH says that if they weren't related, he'd never talk to her.


----------



## Sass827

Check out my big belly!
 



Attached Files:







14-18weeks.jpg
File size: 126.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Jary

Lovely bump there Sass!

My legs and pelvis ache :( darn round ligament pain!


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> Pro- I say get away for a bit, then come back for a big talk. If you two can't work it out, I know counseling really helped DH and me. You deserve to be treated well and so do your kids. Do it for them if you cant do it for yourself.
> Feel better soon shell and Annabelle! I finished my z pack last week. Feeling better, just can't shake the cough.
> Powell- your mil sounds like she has one of the same issues as mine: entitlement. I'm thinking of confronting mine sometime soon. Get this monkey brat woman off my back. think you could ever do that with yours? Maybe we could compare notes?

I talked to my FIL yesterday and he said that what I heard that she said was taken out of context. But I mean really, what kinda context did she say it in? I think he's just trying to play nice. I was told by my BIL and his GF what was said, they told me separately and it was the same story. Plus my BIL got into an argument with her that day because she wouldn't stop talking shit. So I don't believe my FIL. I believe that she said exactly what I was told she said and in the exact context I was told. So I guess I'm going to play it by ear right now and decide everything about the reveal at the last minute


----------



## prolifer

18 weeks, Sweet Potato time ^^

I am feeling a lot of definite kicks and strong movements, so no worries over here :)

I love the cute little profile faces in the scans, that one is just so cute too ^^ My food aversions have all gone now and mashy taters are back on the menu!! yipee!


----------



## pinktiara

BDownmommie said:


> Lol - that's too cute. My SIL is like that as well, my OH says that if they weren't related, he'd never talk to her.

Ya she barely talks to us as it is and we live downstairs haha temporarily of course. she has an opinion on everything we do even to go as far as saying we shouldn't be having a baby because were not financially secure which we are we moved in here to save and move out after baby comes since i'm having a c section ill need more help. Her dad said to her so your mother should be having baby's now than since were now financially secure hahaha (there in there 50's)


----------



## mathgenius33

I caught the sore throat that's been going around the school where I teach. No major symptoms, but it hurts to swallow and eat. I'll just drink decaf tea and wait it out, but it's no fun. Is everyone else keeping healthy?


----------



## Sass827

Powell- I think I caught your mil drama. I had it out with her today. :( 
I also still can't shake my cough. Hope you feel better math!


----------



## prolifer

Since they stopped making my DD go into the spa at school we have all been healthy as we always were. Not a single complaint. Kicks kicks and more kicks over here ^^ Lovin' it


----------



## Jary

Lol I just went and got my maternity dresses for work. They look like tents! Never mind will probs need the room!

Had really sharp pains in my right ovary this morning. Didn't last long but it was awful! Guess its more pulling.


----------



## Hann12

18 weeks for me too yay! Lots more kicks and think they could be felt from the outside - will have to see if I can get my husband to confirm. 

DD still sick and not sleeping, rough week for me! She's not even napping in the day despite being obviously exhausted. Think she's having trouble breathing out of her nose. Really rubbish as its sad for her and exhausting for me! 

Can sympathise on the MIL, mine just left after staying 4 days, they can be annoying and tiresome! 

Great bump sass!


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> Powell- I think I caught your mil drama. I had it out with her today. :(
> I also still can't shake my cough. Hope you feel better math!

Oh no!! What happened? ..I'm sorry, I didn't realize it was congageous!


----------



## BDownmommie

LMAO - i hope its not contagious - I don't want it.....


----------



## JaysBaby

Hi I'm new here:) anyway I'm almost 15 weeks and I'm already feeling kicks(inside and out) my question is where should baby be? Like how high because my uterus is slightly above my belly button and I have a retroverted? Uterus and an s curve in my spine from scoliosis... I am 5'0 98lbs and this is my second child(my son is the reason my uterus is retroverted)


----------



## BDownmommie

Congrats!!! and welcome


----------



## Powell130

JaysBaby said:


> Hi I'm new here:) anyway I'm almost 15 weeks and I'm already feeling kicks(inside and out) my question is where should baby be? Like how high because my uterus is slightly above my belly button and I have a retroverted? Uterus and an s curve in my spine from scoliosis... I am 5'0 98lbs and this is my second child(my son is the reason my uterus is retroverted)

You're the same EXACT size I am, height AND weight lol

The little kicks I've been feeling are a few inches below my belly button, around the same place I normally find him with my doppler. The top of my uterus is right at my belly button.

Welcome!


----------



## JaysBaby

I was wondering has anyone developed lactose intolerance while pregnant? I cannot eat milk, cheese or anything with lactose.. This is new to me I've never had issues with dairy until I got pregnant.. Not even with my last pregnancy, but that was 5 years ago


----------



## prolifer

I was never lactose intolerant as a child but as I grew into an adult I found milk and ice cream makes my tummy hurt really badly, so does peanut butter and I used to live on that stuff!


----------



## Sass827

Powell- mine stalks me. I had a big heart to heart with her 2 weeks ago about my need for space and less pressure so we could try to get closer naturally (not with a vice grip) and I really thought she was on board, and then a switch flipped and I got 3 texts one day, an email the next, a text the next and another email the next. Mine you I don't reply to any. So finally I reply nicely and she sent me back a coo coo reply. I just hit the wall. I spent last weekend w SIL hearing all of the terrible things mil does to try to get in between her bond with her baby and I'm just revolting against her doing it to me. I need boundaries and space and she's fighting right back. It's like a cock fight. It's ad news. Just fx she does try to put DH in the middle. He's a lst cause when it comes to mommy dearest. 
Enough of that! So sad to hear of the allergies. I hope they go away after LO comes. My cousin has 4 babies and 4 acquired allergies that never left (gluten, dairy, wheat and nuts). 
My kicks are below my belly button still. Hoping they move up so I pee less, but I think I have a tilted uterus. Not sure if that changes things.


----------



## Hann12

Sass your MIL sounds annoying! I'd like to say that they back off when the baby arrives but mine certainly didn't! On arrival Annabelle has consistently been called 'my baby' by her which grates at me but DH refuses to correct her even though if I say my baby he tells me off because she's our baby. MIL also just stayed and probably 4 times she said 'come to mummy' and she was talking about herself not me! She did correct herself immediately but that's not the point! They interfere with everything from food to play to sleep. My MIL is a feeder, she try's to stuff Annabelle with food at every opportunity, at 6 months when she was just starting weaning she wanted to feed her wotsits (cheesy unhealthy crisps). I went out a couple of weeks ago to a funeral and she came to watch Annabelle and she gave her a packet of crisps for her lunch because she didn't think she ate enough if the other things I left. I never even left crisps as a possible option to give to her. I was furious! So unfortunately I would love to say they get less annoying but in my case it's really been worse! Thankfully mine is pretty far away. 

On a brighter note Annabelle slept from 7pm - 6.30am which is amazing! So happy to have had some sleep!! And woke up to some lovely little kicks too!


----------



## robinson380

So sorry about all the MIL drama. Sounds like a nightmare. Luckily my DH is not close to his mom and she knows not to piss me off becuase DH would have no problem telling her off. I am the one that sticks up for her most of the time, but she didn't raise me. She has been married 7 different times!!! So obviously DH has some issues with the way she raised him. Good luck throughout the holiday with the crazy MIL's!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Wow married 7 times!! That's impressive!


----------



## Powell130

wow for all the crazy MILs!! It's beyond me why they think it's okay to act the way they do!! They really put meaning behind the phrase "monster in law!"

speaking of MILs...mine sent me this message on FB this morning...not too sure how to respond, even tho I really want to tell her that I will not be a passenger on her pitty train :) that would be mean lol

Hey, I know you guys think I am mad all the time but I am not. I got a lot on my plate. I appologise for anything I may have said or done to make you feel any different. I am very happy and excited for the baby and I want so much to feel a part of something and someone so forgive me when I am out of line, this is my first time doing this from a grandmother's perspective. I was not mad at you the other day when you were here. David is not looking for a job, I can not support us on what I make. I don't have money for Christmas and I can't do anything for anyone. I miss my mom and dad this time of year so I get a little depressed. So if David tell's you I am mad most of the time I am not, I am lonely and sad. He does not understand that, he thinks I am mad. I am rarely mad, really. I love you and Phillip and the baby, I will always be here and I will work harder to be a better support system, please help me help you. I want to be here and you can talk to me. It would be nice! Love you!


David (my FIL) was fired last year from the company he worked for for 10 years for stupid reasons..they fired him to replace him with a younger guy that would do the same work for less money. He was making right at $100,000 a year being the regional manager for a nationwide company


----------



## Hann12

Thats quite a sweet message, I think shes really trying, it sounds like shes going through a rough time, and that her relationship isn't all that good. I'm sure the FIL wouldn't like her saying stuff like that about him. I'd respond along the lines of:

'thank you for your message, its good to know that you want to be there and help out, and you will of course be an important part in the babys life. We will keep you updated with all the baby news as it happens but please remember this is our first time doing all of this and so we want to be able to make our own choices and do things our way - but will keep you involved.'

That way you acknowledge her but also make her back off a bit too?


----------



## Powell130

I mean I see where you're coming from. Knowing her, I feel like her message is only half hearted. Ehhh idk! lol


----------



## shellgirl

I know what you mean about the half hearted messages. Knowing the person really makes a difference if you believe them or if they're just writing what they think they should. I've been ignoring MIL since her FB outing of my pregnancy and just received the following message:

Since you havent replied to me I am guessing you are still annoyed by my post of fb. As I wrote before I am sorry. If you cant get past this, thats ok, its your choice. Hope you are feeling well, take care, Kathy


Doesn't exactly make me want to stop ignoring her. And annoyed? Try F-ING PISSED!!!! Even more pissed after her insincere apology and now this message. Grrr...


----------



## nearlythere38

Wow so many MIL problems here lol. Mine annoys me at times but on the whole shes great really. So i guess im lucky....my mum can be a nightmare at times too but could not be without her. And she's always there for my kids x


----------



## BDownmommie

My sincerest condolences for all of you having issues with the MILs/FILs - that's horrible, and honestly, it's no way to be treated during a pregnancy - or anytime for that matter. Hopefully all of this will be resolved for everyone in the very near future....too bad there wasn't a "what to expect from your MIL when your expecting" book - the stories would be endless, I'm sure. 

I agree that it seems hard to be thankful for a 'half-hearted' apology - but in some senses, it's better to recieve something than nothing at all. 

My brother went through a similar situation with our parents when he was expecting his first. He hadn't spoken to the parents in years, and thought he would try to bury the hachet (so to speak) and let them share in their joy - well, share went to far and the parents put an announcement in the local paper, when my SIL was only 8 weeks in. Needless to say, they were pissed, and in my opinion, rightfully so.

The point I would like to make (in the words of my brother) that now that we are parents, sometimes *and as hard as it is* we have to put aside our feelings and do what is best for the young. The fact that we may be mad now will affect us, then affect the young - if we let this stew until after the kids are born, then we may lose a chance altogether for the bond that grandparents and our kids have. 

As hard as it may be, I guess we have to start being the parents now - even if it is to our parents / parents-in laws.


And sorry if that sounded too preachy


----------



## Jary

Aww guys it's sucky you have awful MILs. We have horrible in laws but they are my uncles wives. 

I am lucky to have a nice MIL to be. She's so excited about this baby and loves me and James together...she even said we are made for each other which is lovely.

She did call my bump 'her bump' when we saw a friend of hers today but I think it was because her friend has recently became a grandmother. I know it wasn't meant in an overbearing kind of way. 

Don't mean to sound like im bragging but it's just it would be nice if you had more support from your MILs. For me it's important as I'm away from my own mother who I'm very close to so I sort of have a second mum lol

AFM baby is very wriggly this evening! Still not strong movements but enough fluttering for me to know it isn't gas :D


----------



## Hann12

Can I extend the rant of today to include SILs/BILs?

On Sunday we are meant to be at SIL and BIL's to have an early xmas catch up as we can't see them on xmas week. The last 2 years we've done it DH came away with the flu and then last year Annabelle got brochilitus and was literally so sick over xmas day we ended up in hospital. So this week my MIL was here and she mentioned that my nephew was sick on Sunday. Then my SIL puts on FB on Weds that she wished that their household was rid of all their germs like sickness bugs and colds etc. So I text her and asked if everything was okay and she said yes but that my niece has a tummy bug but will be fine for Sunday. Anyway MIL just called to say she just spoke to SIL and she was in bed and has been all day with a sickness (puking etc) bug and that my BIL has just got into bed saying he's feeling sick after spending a day at home looking after her and the children, and that my niece still isn't 100% after 3 days of it. So MIL apparently asked if they were still expecting Sunday to go ahead and she said yes and she can't see why not! I'm livid because 
1) I don't want another sick bug as we haven't long had one 
2) I'm pregnant! 
3) They haven't updated us and said that they are now sick 
4) I know that if it was the other way round and Annabelle was sick here they would be cancelling it so that we didn't spread germs to them.
I just feel like they have tried to hide it and risk our health, which at the moment even with pregnancy aside, who wants to be that ill again especially this close to xmas and its my birthday next week, I hardly want to be sick for then! 
Really annoyed because everyone knows it takes at least 3 days of being symptom free before you are no longer contageous - and thats just the norovirus, its 2 weeks symptom free if its the rotovirus which children are more likely to catch and seeing as its definitely come from the children it can't be ruled out. 
So now we are in an awkward position that we know we can't go because they are sick but they won't tell us so want us to be there still, and we have to cancel. MIL doesn't want us to say that she said anything and wants us to say that Annabelle is sick. I don't agree because I think they should have to admit that they shouldn't have us there but I know they never will. Really annoys me that its one rule for them and another for everyone else! Sorry rant over :)


----------



## shellgirl

Hann-


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's how I feel about it. That's just terrible! You are pregnant and have a baby, you can't go into a germ filled house. That is extremely selfish and deceitful of them to not tell you about it and risk infecting your whole household. I don't think you should have to lie and say your daughter is sick, but can understand MIL not wanting to be called out. Perhaps you can say you overheard her on the phone talking about it or something. I would definitely want to call them out for being so rude and putting you and your family at risk. Not cool.


----------



## Hann12

Glad you think the same as I did shellgirl, I think it's so rude that they are behaving like this! To make it worse when my nephew turned 2 they organised a big party, he had an asthma attack a week before it and althought he was fine by his birthday they cancelled the party and banned all visitors - my MIL and her mum (so DH's nan who is in her 80's) travelled 4 hours down there for the party and was then told they couldn't go! They thought that people would infect him with something even though everyone was well. Then when he was 2.5 we were due to go there and they asked us not to because they had heard that I had a cough earlier in the week so they didn't want me there! So they absolutely think of themselves and refuse people entry to their house on the basis of germs. In this instance it's actually a really nasty bug bit just a common cold and they are hiding it from us! I'm livid!


----------



## pinktiara

I feel ya my stupid sister in law always brings her damn kids over for Sunday dinner at the inlaws when there sick and doesn't tell us so our son catches it. first of all who takes there snotty nose sick baby's out and second of all as a mother wouldn't you think of other peoples kids ugh dont get me started on sister in laws lol. My son is insane sick right now and he gets put on quarantine until hes better its best for him and others as well.


----------



## Jary

My uncle's kids always have colds so they come to my mum and grans house and then gran gets cold which isn't good for her being elderly and having an auto immune disease! (Which is thankfully in remission but being ill probably doesn't help)

My Doppler arrived today :) just had a sneaky listen to heartbeat but baby was sneaky back and kept moving!


----------



## nearlythere38

Ouch!!! Boobies are killing. Think they are busy preparing milk cos they feel like they do when ya milk comes in


----------



## prolifer

Hi all, wow I hate when people visit or let you visit and someone is sick! I won't even take my kids to playgroup or let them go out if they are not well.

LOTS of kicking/moving around in here, I got such a big kick this evening that I think you could have felt it from outside my tummy ^^


----------



## Jary

I think I'm getting more movement now. Not kicks but lots of wriggling! We tried the Doppler again last night and baby kept moving away from it when we found the heartbeat and then kept kicking it! Like the heartbeat faded and next minute this loud thump against the Doppler hehe.

Has any of you ladies woke up with vertigo?? This morning the room was spinning and even after getting up and about and trying to rest for a bit I'm still woozy. Feels like I've been on the drink! Hope it doesn't bother me too much as I'm hoping to get some more Xmas shopping done :(


----------



## Sass827

People who spread sickness should get some of their own medicine! Jerks!
Jary- do you think you may have slept on your back a bit? It makes me spiny right away. My book says no back sleeping after 18 weeks. It robs your brain of oxygen.


----------



## Jary

Maybe I was sass...I try to sleep on my side once I get settled down and when I woke up I was on my side but perhaps I had been. Either that or I just haven't drank enough fluid.

It's gone now anyway so ill just keep an eye on it.

My OH's mum has just had a listen to the HB and baby was very very active; kicking and doing somersaults...like it was a party in there!


----------



## prolifer

hehe a party for life ^^


----------



## Hann12

Jary - maybe just low BP?


----------



## Jary

Probs was Hann. My BP has been fine so far...James woke me to ask if I wanted tea and I rolled over and then spinnnnnnnn spinny spin spin hehe 

It's ok now tho so hopefully just a one off.


----------



## Powell130

So hubs and I :sex: for the first time in at least a month earlier...lots of bright red blood, well not like period flow but definitely more than spotting. I jumped straight on google while waiting for the on call nurse at my OBs office to call me back. She said that it's very common. I've used the doppler a few times since then and have felt kicks but I can't help but be a little freaked out because of the blood being bright red! I didn't have any cramps or anything but now my uterus is a little sore, but I think I remember it being a little sore after :sex: the last time we did it. I just checked and I still am bleeding JUST A LITTLE BIT. I've decided that if I'm still bleeding tomorrow I'm going to make an appointment. I hope everything is okay with little Phillip!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> So hubs and I :sex: for the first time in at least a month earlier...lots of bright red blood, well not like period flow but definitely more than spotting. I jumped straight on google while waiting for the on call nurse at my OBs office to call me back. She said that it's very common. I've used the doppler a few times since then and have felt kicks but I can't help but be a little freaked out because of the blood being bright red! I didn't have any cramps or anything but now my uterus is a little sore, but I think I remember it being a little sore after :sex: the last time we did it. I just checked and I still am bleeding JUST A LITTLE BIT. I've decided that if I'm still bleeding tomorrow I'm going to make an appointment. I hope everything is okay with little Phillip!!

Trust the nurse - if she says it's very common, then it is. Lay back, put your feet up, and relax. If it makes you feel better, go ahead and make an appointment for tomorrow. But I'm sure you're fine. My midwife said that I could start bleeding after she checked my cervix at my first appointment, and told me not to worry ( I didn't start bleeding - but it's good to know it would have been normal to do so ) and sex is a little rougher than that was, so..... try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

Thanx hun! I'm gonna try to take it easy for the rest of the evening. I'm so glad I have a doppler or else I'd be sitting at the ER right now!


----------



## Jary

Oh Powell that's the last thing you need :hugs: it's good you're getting it checked out but the nurse is probs right. Maybe your cervix is extra sensitive? I know my baby book mentioned its common to bleed after sex because of the changes with the cervix. I always worry every time we BD but so far so good.

AFM I threw up this morning :( think it was my first food rejection from baby. I ate a burger late at night when I was already pretty full up so it's my own fault lol. It burned like never before.


----------



## nearlythere38

I have thrown up the last 2 days. Pissed off!!! Thought it had gone


----------



## Jary

Oh no nearly! When I felt sick this morning I thought 'you put up with ms for weeks this should be a doddle!' But it still sucked :( I'm hoping it was food related and not ms again!

FX'd it's a one off for you too!


----------



## BDownmommie

Wowsers - I am sorry to hear about the SIL trouble. She/they should be even more sensitve to what is going on with lil ones around, and the thought of passing it to other kids or pregnant people - that's just horrible.

At the moment, think I am coming down with something myself. Horrible feeling - cough, nausea (not MS though) and bloody noses (yes, happened multiple times). Stomach/kids hurt when I cough - so very uncool. 
I just spent an amazing weekend at home with the OH and didn't feel badly at all. Woke up this morning, not bad, but the longer I sit here, the worse I feel. Really don't want to be sick now, not this close to xmas for sure....


----------



## Sass827

Sorry for the sickness! Fx it's just a fluke. 
Bdown I recommend you jump on this right away. I didn't feel well and tired to fight it on my own. Some days it went away but others it got worse. It almost ruined my thanksgiving! we did get a humidifier for our room at night (were still using it a month later) and stocked up on oj, but it wasn't enough. You can take mucinex or del sum for your cough as well as plain sudafed (made me feel really weird though) or your doc can give you an antibiotic if they think you have an infection. GL!


----------



## pinktiara

Me hubby and my son are sick its awful the cough is enough to kill ya I sound like a seal lol. My poor baby nothing worse than a 3 year old being sick and not much you can do for them. So stuffed up i'm tired of wiping boogers to say the least haha


----------



## mathgenius33

After my minor cold last week, I ended up with what they're pretty much telling me is acid reflux disease. I don't have much heartburn, but my sore throat never really got 100% better. 

Then I ended up vomiting 4 times in the past week and a half, but it wasn't like the problems I had with morning sickness. It would burn when I swallow food, and the food would get stuck there and come back up. I've done some research and found out it's stomach acid in the esophagus, and that's why the sore throat is taking so long to heal, although it's getting better slowly.

Anyway, I switched over to a very bland diet until the sore throat is completely better. I was pretty upset about this at first, but on the bright side I am able to keep all my food down now, I feel satisfied after eating, and the baby is getting lots of fruits, vegetables, and whole grains. Plus I'm starting to research recipes for people with acid reflux. I guess it's not gonna be so bad after all.


----------



## Jary

Mathgenius I have acid reflux and for a long time my indigestion was so painful and uncomfortable I could barely breathe. Eventually omeprazole got it under control and I stopped them well over a year ago and helped my acid reflux by sipping water when it felt like it was creeping on and the weirdest thing is that it stops when I lie down *shrugs* supposed to make it worse but hey! Ill do whatever for relief lol.

Pregnancy has defo brought it back but still not like it was. I found trying to reduce my meal sizes helped and cutting out tea, coffee fizzy drinks etc...pretty much everything except water. I also used to live on rennies lol.

It does suck and being preggers doesn't help but be patient and it gets better. I have it right now but it ain't stopping me from enjoying the profiteroles I have sitting in front of me :)


----------



## Jary

Oh and dairy products slow down the stomach sphincter function so it struggles to close even more so I found that milky stuff really really set it off!


----------



## mathgenius33

Thanks for the advice Jary, it's actually been better today since I've decided to cut out greasy and spicy foods, as well as chocolate. Loading up on vegetables has helped a lot because it keeps me satisfied and doesn't trigger the reflux. For some reason I'm doing pretty well with dairy products for now.


----------



## Jary

Ah good it's settling down. I know dairy can help reduce stomach acidity so if its just heartburn you have then it may help...it did help me early on in the pregnancy.

AFM I'm back at work today and although slept well I'm tired and dreading the stress of the ward. FX'd it'll be an ok day.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Jeez, I just slept for like 15 hours and I'm still tired! When is this tiredness going to stop lol! I guess I shouldn't really moan but just enjoy as much as I can get before bubs is born xx


----------



## Powell130

I've been so sleepy too! I find myself waking up not even knowing I fell asleep lol like you said tho, better enjoy it as much as I can now lol


----------



## Powell130

18 weeks today :)
 



Attached Files:







18weeks.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hann12

Great bump Powell!

I'm so jealous of all of you that gets to sleep and have lie ins! Every morning my little girl is my alarm clock. I feel exhausted a lot of the time especially running around after her. 
Just took her to town and we were only out for 30 minutes and she screamed all the way home. Some things are just not fun!!

Hope everyone is starting to feel better. No news from me, just little kicks every now and then, thought they were strong enough for hubby to feel but he hasn't yet. Still 3 weeks until my next scan! But half way through next week yay! And its my birthday tomorrow - grand old age of 32 yikes!!


----------



## Powell130

Happy early birthday Hann!! 

I've been feeling kicks that I thought hubs would be able to feel too, because I swear I can feel them on my hand, but that may be because I can feel them from the inside. He hasn't really been able to feel them yet. I'm exactly 2 weeks from being half way! We're so close!! Has it flown by for you also?


----------



## Hann12

I was the same, thought I could feel from the outside but I must be feeling from the inside, I think by xmas they should feel it though. Its just then them having the patience of sitting there for a while with their hands on your tummy waiting. My DH has little patience for that!!
Yes for me its def flown by, I thought it was because of it being no.2 but maybe not. Having said that it still seems like a long time until tri 3. What week does that start?


----------



## Jary

Yay for nearly half way! Can't believe it! On Xmas day ill be exactly half way :)

I had a good sleep too stevensmummy but feel exhausted! That was before I started work!

Haven't felt any kicks although sometimes I do feel like I felt one but never sure if its just a twitchy muscle. Baby was playing hide and seek again yesterday when I fancied another listen. The HB isn't just a whoosh anymore it sounds more stronger but apparently this week the baby's heart muscle is developing some more so maybe that's what it is.


Also have killer indigestion -_-


----------



## mathgenius33

I've been feeling what I'm assuming is kicks for the past week now. They're still not strong enough for other people to feel, but I know the baby is doing well at least. Also, my bump has been getting noticeably bigger every week. 

In fact, I need to go get a new swimming suit today since this size 32 is squeezing me too much. I'm actually gonna skip straight to a 36. I'm thinking maybe going to my summer bikini might be an idea for later, but I might need a new top part soon.

I used to swim competitively until September when I found out about the baby, but now I do it just to stay in shape and because it's supposed to be good for the baby and the delivery.


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies!

Great bump Powell!

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who's still tired! I keep waiting for that second trimester burst of energy and I still feel the same way I did in first tri minus the morning sickness! Yay! Almost halfway, but for me, this pregnancy is dragging on. I feel like I've been pregnant forever already!

We have our anatomy/anomaly scan tomorrow morning. Even though I hear bubs on the doppler nearly everyday, I still feel nervous, but excited. I was determined to stay team yellow (DH wanted to find out), but DS and DD started asking when they'll know if they're having a brother or sister. I told them we would know in May when the baby's born and DH, of course, said, "But we can find out at our next ultrasound." They got super excited and I told them that I wanted to be surprised. We sat down and took a family vote and baby and I were outnumbered 3-2. I told them the vote didn't matter as I'm the one who's pregnant. Lol. However, seeing how important it is to them, I started caving and came up with a plan. Tomorrow, I'll have my perinatologist write down if it's a boy or girl in a sealed envelope then at my appointment next week, have my OB (who delivered both DS and DD) write them a letter that says:

Dear Christian and Aubrey,

Congratulations! You're going to have a baby ________!

I'll have him sign it, seal it and we're going to give it to the kids on Christmas Eve and let them open it and read it aloud in front of the whole family. Hubs and I still won't find out tomorrow so they'll be the first ones to know. This way, I sort of get my surprise since I still have to wait 12 days to find out and it's a way to involve the kids. As much as I want to be surprised, I think that at their ages (11 and 6), it's important for me to take their feelings into consideration. So, that's our plan. Now that I've accepted we won't be staying on team yellow, I'm excited for our gender reveal! Oh, we'll also record the whole thing and save the letter so we can show bubs one day. :) Now all this kid needs to do is cooperate at his/her scan tomorrow!


----------



## Hann12

Thats such a lovely idea! It will be really special to find out like that!


----------



## robinson380

cgav1424 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Great bump Powell!
> 
> I'm so glad I'm not the only one who's still tired! I keep waiting for that second trimester burst of energy and I still feel the same way I did in first tri minus the morning sickness! Yay! Almost halfway, but for me, this pregnancy is dragging on. I feel like I've been pregnant forever already!
> 
> We have our anatomy/anomaly scan tomorrow morning. Even though I hear bubs on the doppler nearly everyday, I still feel nervous, but excited. I was determined to stay team yellow (DH wanted to find out), but DS and DD started asking when they'll know if they're having a brother or sister. I told them we would know in May when the baby's born and DH, of course, said, "But we can find out at our next ultrasound." They got super excited and I told them that I wanted to be surprised. We sat down and took a family vote and baby and I were outnumbered 3-2. I told them the vote didn't matter as I'm the one who's pregnant. Lol. However, seeing how important it is to them, I started caving and came up with a plan. Tomorrow, I'll have my perinatologist write down if it's a boy or girl in a sealed envelope then at my appointment next week, have my OB (who delivered both DS and DD) write them a letter that says:
> 
> Dear Christian and Aubrey,
> 
> Congratulations! You're going to have a baby ________!
> 
> I'll have him sign it, seal it and we're going to give it to the kids on Christmas Eve and let them open it and read it aloud in front of the whole family. Hubs and I still won't find out tomorrow so they'll be the first ones to know. This way, I sort of get my surprise since I still have to wait 12 days to find out and it's a way to involve the kids. As much as I want to be surprised, I think that at their ages (11 and 6), it's important for me to take their feelings into consideration. So, that's our plan. Now that I've accepted we won't be staying on team yellow, I'm excited for our gender reveal! Oh, we'll also record the whole thing and save the letter so we can show bubs one day. :) Now all this kid needs to do is cooperate at his/her scan tomorrow!

Great idea. That will be so memorable for the kids!!!


----------



## shellgirl

Cgav, that's such a great plan! Absolutely love your idea :)


----------



## nearlythere38

Hann we share a birthday :-D im 27 tomorrow x


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Yay for nearly half way! Can't believe it! On Xmas day ill be exactly half way :)
> 
> I had a good sleep too stevensmummy but feel exhausted! That was before I started work!
> 
> Haven't felt any kicks although sometimes I do feel like I felt one but never sure if its just a twitchy muscle. Baby was playing hide and seek again yesterday when I fancied another listen. The HB isn't just a whoosh anymore it sounds more stronger but apparently this week the baby's heart muscle is developing some more so maybe that's what it is.
> 
> 
> Also have killer indigestion -_-


I'll be exactly half way on Christmas Day too!! For some reason, I keep forgetting that we're due date buddies lol


cgav- that's such an awesome way to find out!! 

mathgenius- i have went from a 32A to a 32B and now it's too tight so I went ahead and moved up to a 36 too since I'm sure I'd be outgrowing the 34 soon!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Happy Birthday Hann & Nearly!

Great bump pic, Powell! Congrats on 18 weeks!

AFM, I'm 19 weeks today! :happydance: Unfortunately, although I woke up feeling fine, about 20 mins before I had to leave, I started feeling dizzy/like I was going to pass out. I (stupidly) decided to try to drive to work anyway, figuring it would pass, & got about halfway there before I decided this was a bad idea and called in sick. Glad I stayed home - I'm feeling better, but still just feeling off - not quite right. Hope this doesn't turn into a normal thing...


----------



## Powell130

Happy early birthday to you too Nearly!!


----------



## Hann12

Yay - good birthday Nearly ;) Ah to be 27 again......


----------



## pinktiara

I am finally having good sleeps I hit second tri and was like i thought i was suppose to be feeling better by now hahah I finally dont feel dead all day besides this cold that is. My son goes to bed at 8 and wakes up generally at 830 so i'm lucky there except when hes sick and wakes up at 6 yuck.


----------



## Sass827

Happy birthday Hann and nearly! 
Great idea cgav! I think it's wonderful to get your kiddos involved! 
I'm sleepy too. :(


----------



## Jary

Ah yeah Powell! Wonder if our babies will both arrive on time :) knowing my luck mine will refuse hehe.

Bella I've had awful feelings of wanting to pass out at work when on my feet and I had that vertigo the other day. Could be the increase in blood volume...I feel my pulse is harder esp when I climb stairs...I get fuzzy vision (normal for me) and I can see a pulsating fuzziness and can hear my heart pounding. Best you went home and called in sick, not worth potentially making it worse. How you feeling now?


----------



## prolifer

This time next week I will be having my 20 week scan (a day early but they don't work on thrusdays grrrr) 

I am going to ask them to write down gender and place into an envelope, will hand over to someone so we can get some pink or blue clothing ready but without knowing gender ourselves ^^


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jary said:


> Ah yeah Powell! Wonder if our babies will both arrive on time :) knowing my luck mine will refuse hehe.
> 
> Bella I've had awful feelings of wanting to pass out at work when on my feet and I had that vertigo the other day. Could be the increase in blood volume...I feel my pulse is harder esp when I climb stairs...I get fuzzy vision (normal for me) and I can see a pulsating fuzziness and can hear my heart pounding. Best you went home and called in sick, not worth potentially making it worse. How you feeling now?

Thanks, Jary! Glad I'm not alone. YES - I agree, the stairs were the worst. After climbing them I felt 10x worse (once I got home). I slept for a couple of hours and felt better - although I still don't feel 100%. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day! I need to give myself more time in the morning, so I can take it easy and not rush around so much.


----------



## Sass827

I just finished reading a whole section in WTEWYE about how dizziness is super common for a few reasons. ONe was increased volume but it also says we have lower blood pressure now too. Excellent! 
They say not to be worried but also to take it seriously as a sign you need to rest and relax! Take it easy gf


----------



## cgav1424

Happy Birthday Nearly and Hann!

Pro - cute idea! We were going to do that as well so we could stay in the dark about gender, but still be prepared, but all of our family and friends were honest to tell us that there's no way they'd be able to keep the secret!

Sass - I read that about low blood pressure and dizziness too. Hope you guys feel better soon!

Scan in 14 hours! Just need to put the kids to bed, somehow get myself to sleep then wake up and go! Crapping it like always! I can't decide if I'm more nervous or excited. Since you all were so good with the sticky vibes in the first tri, can you all send some healthy vibes over now? xx Thanks girlies!


----------



## mathgenius33

cgav, let us know how everything goes, we still have 5 more days to wait. It's funny how I still keep calling my baby he or she, and really soon we'll actually know.


----------



## Sass827

No prob cgav! Let us know!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks sass! Maybe I need to reread that section too! I was def feeling like I needed some relax time so at least I got it! Too busy lately :(


----------



## Powell130

I just saw Phillip Jr kicking!! I wish hubs wasn't sleeping so he could see it too..but it is also 1:40 am :haha:


----------



## Jary

Awesome Powell! Wish I could see bump kick but I have a bit of flab that will mean I probs won't see it till he/she is bigger. I could feel lots of wriggling when I got into bed last night tho lol.

Happy birthday Hann and nearly!!!! Hope you guys have a lovely day on 12/12/12!!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Happy birthday nearly and hann! Hope you both have fab days! 

My cousin is also booked for a section today so his dob will be 12/12/12 :) can't wait to meet him! 

Good luck at the scan today cgav hope all goes well! 

Aww powell I can't wait to see the movements :D! I'm sure he will be doing it a lot now lol xx


----------



## shellgirl

A very Happy Birthday to Hann & Nearly!

Hope the scan goes well cgav and can't wait to see pics & hear news!


----------



## robinson380

Hann & Nearly Happy Brithday!!! Hope you both have a great day :)


----------



## Powell130

Happy Birthday Ladies!!


----------



## pinktiara

I have fat from my first so I'm sure it will be awhile before I see movement outside haha happy birthday girls!


----------



## nearlythere38

Thanks for all the messages ladies. Hann hope u had a nice day.

Afm....wish i could say seeing movement on the outside....not even feeling it yet lol.

I pushed a dodgy trolley at the supermarket today and i think ive triggered my sciatica :-( only get it when im pregnant. Agony


----------



## Sass827

Ugh. So I weighed myself this morning and I'm to 19 lbs now! Ahhh! Totally freaked. I'm trying to rationalize 19 lbs for 19 weeks, 40 lbs for 40 weeks, wouldn't be too bad, but I've heard you gain twice the weight at the end of the second and third, so am I more on track for 60 lbs? Eek! I'm freaking out over here.


----------



## shellgirl

I thought this was pretty great and wanted to share it with all of you:

The Pregnancy Ten Commandments 

1. The appropriate response to a couple telling you they are having a baby is "Congratulations" with enthusiasm. Any other response makes you a jerk. 

2. Through the wonders of science, we now know that babies are made ONLY by the mother and father- not grandparents. Unless the baby is in your uterus, or you are the man that helped put it there, you may not ever use the phrase "my baby" 

3. On the same note, unless you made the baby as defined in #2, the pregnancy, birth and the raising of the child are not about you. You do not have input. No one wants to hear your opinion unless they ask for it. 

4. The body of a pregnant woman should be treated the same as any other body. You would not randomly touch someone's stomach if they were not pregnant, nor would you inquire into the condition of their uterus, cervix or how they plan to use their breasts. Pregnancy does not remove all traces of privacy from a woman. 

5. Likewise, no woman wants to hear comments on her weight- ever. A pregnant woman does not find it flattering that you think she is about to pop, must be having twins, looks swollen or has gained weight in her face. Telling her she looks too small only makes her worry that she is somehow starving her baby. Making such comments invite her to critique your physical appearance and you may not act offended. The only acceptable comment on appearance is "You look fabulous!" 

6. Most of us have picked up on the fact that summer is hot. We are hot every summer when we are not pregnant. We don't need you to point out that we will be miserably hot before the baby comes. 

7. There is a reason that tickets to Labor & Delivery are not yet sold on Ticketmaster. Childbirth is actually not a public event. It may sound crazy, but some women really do not relish the idea of their mother, mother-in-law or a host of other family members seeing their bare butt or genitals. Also, some people simply feel like the birth of their child is a private and emotional moment to be shared only by the parents. 

8. Like everything else in life, unless you receive an invitation, you are not invited. This includes doctor appointments, ultrasounds, labor, delivery, the hospital and the parents' home. You do not decide if you will be there for the birth or if you will move in with the new parents to "help out". If your assistance is desired, rest assured that you will be asked for it. 

9. If you are asked to help after the birth, this means you should clean up the house, help with cooking meals, and generally stay out of the way. Holding the baby more than the parents, interfering with breastfeeding and sleeping schedules and making a woman who is still leaking fluid from various locations lift a finger in housework is not helping. 

10. The only people entitled to time with the baby are the parents. Whether they choose to have you at the hospital for the birth or ask you to wait 3 weeks to visit, appreciate that you are being given the privilege of seeing their child. Complaining or showing disappointment only encourages the parents to include you less.


----------



## Jary

Lol Shellgirl! 

Had an awful morning at work; two HCAs complained about me not helping with patient washes and the sister tool me into my office to talk about it. They didn't come to tell me they wernt happy. The problem is is that when I finish my morning meds, I have IVs, paperwork (today I had a patient going home so had to get his paperwork sorted) and then doctors come asking me for certain things. There's alway something that gets in the way and I always feel bad that I never get to help my HCAs. 

Basically it made me feel like utter crap because I thought I had quite a good relationship with my team. In the end the sister understood and told the nurse in charge to sort out the HCAs because they were helping the other teams more when my team was the heaviest (most poorly patients and most medications)

I should have been grown up and confronted them to tell me when they had any issues because I'd rather they do that. But I was so angry just avoided too much contact with them, only communicating important patient info. One of them apologised...I think cause he saw how upset I was when the sister brought him into the office. 

The fact they've felt the need to complain was what really upset me and maybe they think I'm deliberately avoiding helping, but it's been so long since I've been able to do that that I'd love to help with washes, but the ward acuity doesn't allow it. I know I could be more efficient but as I'm still junior staff I'm still trying to become more efficient.



Sorry for the rant ladies! I just feel like the worst nurse in history at the moment and needed to vent a little bit.

Getting loads of comments and excited staff about my baby bump tho lol


----------



## prolifer

Sounds awful! They should have came to you first!

19 weeks today :)


----------



## robinson380

Shellgirl thanks for the laughs....love it!


----------



## Powell130

LOVE it Shellgirl!!


----------



## Sass827

Made me happy. I made DH read it too.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Happy 19 weeks pro! X


----------



## Jary

Still feeling pretty flat about yesterday :cry: but hearing baby again made me smile :cloud9:

Also decided i should put up a bump pic, as this morning when lying down my bump surprised me by being bigger than i thought lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0974 (480x640).jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shellgirl

Sorry you had such an awful day yesterday Jary. On the bright side, your bump is beautiful!


----------



## Jary

Thank you! shame when i stand up my stomach sticks out so i just look like i have a pot belly haha!

Yeah shame about yesterday but im trying to just stay positive and not let it get to me. I just want to be an awesome nurse!

Oohh, second trimester now, Shellgirl! how are you feeling?


----------



## shellgirl

Jary said:


> Thank you! shame when i stand up my stomach sticks out so i just look like i have a pot belly haha!
> 
> Yeah shame about yesterday but im trying to just stay positive and not let it get to me. I just want to be an awesome nurse!
> 
> Oohh, second trimester now, Shellgirl! how are you feeling?

You ARE a great nurse and you ARE doing great. Don't you worry about that!

Finally starting to be able to stay up after 8pm. LOL. It was near impossible for the longest time! Nausea has subsided quite a bit too, so that a plus. But lately at night, I have the hardest time getting comfortable, it feels like my skin is crawling and it's just awful! Woke up in the middle of the night and it seriously felt like my right nipple was on fire. Had to put a piece of ice on it. Such weird things going on....Hahaha!


----------



## Powell130

OMG so I don't think hub's family is going to find out gender ANY time soon, if at all! I posted the 10 commandments of pregnancy on my facebook because I found it hilarious...well FIL txted hubs at 7:30 this morning saying that I have turned into a jerk since becoming pregnant and asking him what the hell my problem is, saying that I have been treating my MIL like crap....WTF is wrong with these people!!!


----------



## shellgirl

Oh good lord! Oh well if they think you are a jerk. I'm really starting to not care what people think of me. If they don't care how they make me feel, I'm not sweating them at all. Thinking of doing a mass mailing of the commandments myself!


----------



## Jary

powell i think its awesome you put up the 10 commandments up on fb. i dont get some people either!

thanks shellgirl! and ive been finding it hard to get comfy sometimes.....this morning i was dreaming that baby was moving about but it turned out to be a hot water bottle. but i remember feeling something moving about pretty strongly so i wonder if baby was actually waking up and stretching and somersaulting (because thats what it felt like lol)

not had nipple pain like that but when im outside and get goosepimples my nipples really REALLY hurt!


----------



## Powell130

my nips hurt like that sometimes when I go outside and it's cold!!


Ugh I realllllllyy don't understand why they think it's okay to talk so much shit about me!! They don't understand that by pushing me away while pregnant, they're ruining their chances of spending lots of time with their grandson. I'll be damned if I'm just going to brush off all of the shit they've been saying! It's starting to get ridiclious!! I feel like I'm dealing with teenagers, rather than grown ass adults. OMG

If they think I'm a "jerk" now...they haven't seen shit yet!


----------



## BDownmommie

Hello Ladies - back after 3 days of bed rest (and I swear it should be longer but the doc said 'off work til fever breaks', so technically, I have to be back).

Monday morning, wasn't feeling well with cough and headache..left work, grab honey, giner and lemon made tea and then slept for the day - when i woke i took my temp 99.9 - waited til OH came home had him drive me to doc, she said i was fine. Two hours later - temp was 101.9 - started to freak out for sure. WTEWYE says anything over 100.4 is cause for concern, so I called the health line and they said go to ER. Did that, waited for a grand total of 12 hours in hospital!! Yup 12 hours (10 of which were waiting to see a doctor at all, the rest were simply in isolation). 

Anyways, found out I have the flu - how awesome is that? I guess this is what I get for getting away with no morning sickness in first trimester, I get so many problems in the 2nd.

Suppose to have my anomoly scan next week, but with all that's going on - I really want some good/ positive news. I'm thinking about seeing if they won't move my scan up earlier....But I think OH might be mad, he said he'd go to it...


----------



## Sass827

Powell- I had it OUT last week with my mil. I seriously lose sleep over her bs drama. she thinks stuff is ok that is not ok, and I've decided that I wil tell her to her face from now on. I'm not playing whisper down the lane anymore. I'm taking this bull by the horns. I'll tell her twice, then physically remove myself when she pulls her bs in the future. and by that I mean I'll leave the room while she's mid screaming sentence. I suggest you do what feels good to you to take control of the situation. Pregnancy is a time to reduce your stress as much as possible. 
B down, I'm so sorry you have the flu. I hope you got a light strain of it. Last time I had it was horrendous. Did they give you any meds? Did you have the flu jab this year or last? Could help make it not as bad. Fx for you feeling better soon! 
Jary don't let people et you down! You're a great nurse! And you're makin a person. I think that gives you wonder woman status!


----------



## Powell130

jary- i agree with what sass said, you're making a human which puts you at wonder woman status! you're a great nurse and don't let anyone make you think otherwise!!

hubs and I have decided it's time to have "the talk" with them and let them know that they're slowly ruining their chances of seeing the baby alot and they better chill out before they ruin them completely. that it's not okay to keep talking shit to/about me like this. i'm ready for us to be made out to be the bad guys already!


----------



## shellgirl

Powell130 said:


> jary- i agree with what sass said, you're making a human which puts you at wonder woman status! you're a great nurse and don't let anyone make you think otherwise!!
> 
> hubs and I have decided it's time to have "the talk" with them and let them know that they're slowly ruining their chances of seeing the baby alot and they better chill out before they ruin them completely. that it's not okay to keep talking shit to/about me like this. i'm ready for us to be made out to be the bad guys already!

Good. I'm glad you're doing this and even more happy that your hubby has decided to do the right thing and take your side and stand up for you and what's right. If you need any support, you know where to find us!


----------



## Powell130

i'm glad too! he needs to be on my side regardless but i'm glad he's finally come around.


----------



## BDownmommie

Sass - yes, they gave me meds - and I am hopefull that they might be working soon. Still feel horrible, and boss 'wondered' why I am here today!!! Makes me feel as though I should have stayed in bed (which would be nice right now since I barely slept)

As for the MIL drama (for all) - I am so sorry this is happy. MIL's of all people should be sympathetic and not pushy, after all - they've been there, done this and should know how a pregnant woman should be treated!!! I hope and pray this changes for you all soon


----------



## pinktiara

BDownmommie said:


> Hello Ladies - back after 3 days of bed rest (and I swear it should be longer but the doc said 'off work til fever breaks', so technically, I have to be back).
> 
> Monday morning, wasn't feeling well with cough and headache..left work, grab honey, giner and lemon made tea and then slept for the day - when i woke i took my temp 99.9 - waited til OH came home had him drive me to doc, she said i was fine. Two hours later - temp was 101.9 - started to freak out for sure. WTEWYE says anything over 100.4 is cause for concern, so I called the health line and they said go to ER. Did that, waited for a grand total of 12 hours in hospital!! Yup 12 hours (10 of which were waiting to see a doctor at all, the rest were simply in isolation).
> 
> Anyways, found out I have the flu - how awesome is that? I guess this is what I get for getting away with no morning sickness in first trimester, I get so many problems in the 2nd.
> 
> Suppose to have my anomoly scan next week, but with all that's going on - I really want some good/ positive news. I'm thinking about seeing if they won't move my scan up earlier....But I think OH might be mad, he said he'd go to it...

I feel ya I have been super sick for over a week my cough sounds like a dog bark and my nose gives me wicked headaches doc said nothing I can take and getting rest isn't an option when my 3 year old and my hubby are also sick. I thought being pregnant was rough being pregnant and sick even worse. Hope you feel better soon it's so hard to fight when your immune system is so weak from baby.


----------



## Sass827

You should be in bed b down! Do you have sick days you can take?


----------



## Hann12

Sorry just catching up! Thank you for all the lovely birthday messages, had a lovely day! Glad you did too Emma.

Powell - arghhh to the inlaws!! Sounds like its all going to come to a head soon! 

Sass - try not to worry about weight, I know it's easier said than done.

BDownMommie - please rest - really doesn't sound like you should be at work! 

Shellgirl - I love those commandments! My MIL breached and still breaches these! I remember when my DD was born MIL came over and held her for 3 hours and said no one else could have her! I was sat feeling really upset and uncomfortable the whole time. I really want this time to be different. She still calls my DD 'her baby' annoying!!

Jary - I hate it when stuff like that happens at work, it makes you feel rubbish but also upset by those around you as they should have had told you themselves. Some people are born to bitch! 

Cgav - sorry if I missed this but how did the scan go? 

Pro - happy 19 weeks! I'm 19 weeks too now yay! Half way next week!

No news from me really! Just getting ready for Xmas now and enjoying the quiet before we go visiting all the families.
Is anyone else's MILs long winded when it comes to telling stories? My MIl takes 30 mins to tell a story that takes most normal people 1. So annoying!!


----------



## Sass827

Thanks Hann! My MIL cant be long winded because her attention span doesn't last that long. Her MO is screaming at the top of her lungs whatever thought comes to mind at anytime, no matter who is speaking or what the topic is. A recent example, her poor sister is telling us about her dog who passed. Really sad story, and MIL screams over her "This is a real sunflower! I didn't think it was real, but then I found out it was. I can't believe it." Then she goes back to staring at the ceiling. Crazy bird. =)


----------



## cgav1424

Hi Hann! The scan went great! Everything looks lovely and healthy with the baby. The doctor gave us our tour of the baby, but zoomed right by the baby bits as he/she was trying to give us the perfect potty shot! We have the gender results and DVD of scan in a sealed envelope and will let the kids open it on Christmas. DH swears he saw boy bits, but it was so fast... I don't see how he could have, but we'll see! 

Oh and my MIL can go on and on and on. It's so hard to pretend to stay interested for that long, isn't it?

Sass - your MIL story made me giggle.


----------



## Hann12

cgav - so glad that the scan went well! Really looking forward to hearing about the big reveal!

Sass - lol thats funny!


----------



## mathgenius33

I can't wait. Just 3 more days until our scan. I really want to see what the baby looks like and pick out a name so I don't have to call him or her he or she.


----------



## Powell130

So here's a message I have typed up to MIL, just haven't clicked 'send' yet..lemme know what ya'll think!



There are some things that I've been wanting to get off my chest.

I want you guys to know how I feel when I'm being attacked..like when David called me a jerk, said that I only think about myself, or when you said that we weren't telling you guys the gender of the baby because I'm hormonal and wanted to piss you off. Even tho none of these things have been actually said to me. I do hear about them and it hurts to hear that you guys are talking about me like that. First, when I posted the 10 commandments of pregnancy, I didn't post it to make you guys mad or anything like that. I didn't even think I'd get a reaction like that about it. I posted it because I found it funny, and think that anyone who has been pregnant would understand the humor in it, which is why I posted it and tagged my pregnant friends in it. I didn't post it to "bash grandparents" as David says I do every chance I get. Which I really don't understand why he would say that because I haven't posted anything on FB that has to do with that nor have I said anything to/about you two that would even be close to "bashing grandparents." So for him to call me a jerk for posting that really hurt my feelings because it honestly had nothing to do with you guys. Just a funny post for my friends. Second, when I heard that you said that we weren't telling you guys the gender because I'm hormonal and wanted to piss you off really hurt my feelings because we had a surprise gender reveal planned for Christmas for you guys, have had it planned since about October. I just don't understand why you would say that. Hearing things like that is really frustrating for a few reasons. One, because pregnancy is supposed to be a happy time, and so far it hasn't been. Two, because it's frustrating to hear all this he say she say stuff when nobody brings their issues to me, they just talk about them behind my back when I don't have a chance to defend myself. Third, I feel like nobody thinks about my feelings or how any of that makes me feel, when I'm the pregnant one here. 

I just want you guys to be able to come to me if you have an issue with something that I've done or said. Things will be a whole lot easier if there were more communication. I am guilty of that myself. I have distanced myself from you guys lately and that is why. It makes me feel very isolated and alone, and it's not fun. So I just choose to pull myself out of the frustrating situation rather than get stressed out about it and stress the baby out in the process. 

We all have been in the wrong at one time or another in the last few months and I hope that will come to an end, on all parts. I hope everyone can come to an understanding and get along. This is our first baby and your first grandbaby so it is an exciting time for all of us, but also a learning process. You guys have to learn to do things from a grandparents perspective and we have to learn to do things from a parents perspective. It is going to be trial and error and we will all learn what works for us in time. 

We plan on keeping you guys involved 100%. Just on our time. So if you don't know something at a certain time, there's probably a reason for that

Also, a "how's the baby doing" message, phone call, text message, or wall post every once in a while wouldn't hurt ;)

We just want everyone to get along and all the crap talking to come to an end. We want everyone involved in the baby's life. We don't want everyone to be at odds. We want you guys to enjoy the experience of being grandparents just as much as we want to enjoy the experience of being parents. I think everything started off on the wrong foot and I want everyone to take the steps needed in getting back on the right one...

I'm sorry for anything that I've done that has made you feel upset or anything. I definitely haven't tried to hurt anyones feelings..

We love you guys and so does the little one!


----------



## cgav1424

Powell, that was a great e-mail. Sincere, but straightforward and to the point. I think you should send it! Good luck!

Math, yay! Your scan is so close! 

:hi: everyone!


----------



## Powell130

Thamx. I sent it. I'm guessing I'll get a reply in the AM cuz she checks her FB while she drinks coffee.


----------



## Hann12

Good email Powell - and I hope they feel sufficiently embarrassed by their behaviour after reading it! Let us know how it goes!

Rubbish nights sleep for me, DD up all night. Totally exhausted :(


----------



## Jary

Not long at all math! Wish my scan was soon, still got a week and five days to go and in dying to see how our little one is doing. Yesterday he or she must have been upside down because I found the HB at the bottom left of my uterus. Still not feeling kicks but last night it felt like a tiny octopus was swimming around in there. Other than that not getting much :S

Powell good email. You shouldn't have had to write it in the first place because your MIL should know her place but that email should make her think! Hope she realises her mistake and gives you breathing space.

AFM work was pretty good yesterday. One of the other HCAs knew about the incident as he had spoken to one of the HCAs who complained and they apparently felt really bad about it all. Still ended up leaving work 45 mins late but still an ok day! Lol


----------



## shellgirl

I think that was very well written Powell. It should definitely make her look at her actions and shape up. I think it was good that you apologized for whatever part you've had in it, can't say I would have done the same, good for you for being such a big person!

Excited for the upcoming scans ladies!


----------



## Powell130

Thank you ladies. MIL had a good reaction to the email and everything. FIL txted hubs this morning bitching because I know that he called me a jerk. He couldn't just take the message for what it was. UGH. Now hubs is pissed! Like really mad


----------



## Hann12

Not mad at you though?


----------



## mathgenius33

I think that was a great letter, Powell. Not at all insulting, just telling them how you feel. It shows a lot of maturity on your part, and if they don't like it that's not your problem, it's theirs. Let us know if everything is going okay with them.


----------



## Powell130

Hubs was mad at his dad. He finally said some things to him that I've been waiting on him to. His dad needs to hear them from him. He told him that all the shit talking needs to stop and of course he's going to tell me what his dad said about me and that it's not okay to talk shit about me. FINALLY lol then his dad goes and makes a "heartfelt" update on Facebook. But that pissed us both off because 1. it wasn't for us. it was for attention and 2. if he wanted to say something to us, say it to us rather than posting for the world to see.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> Hubs was mad at his dad. He finally said some things to him that I've been waiting on him to. His dad needs to hear them from him. He told him that all the shit talking needs to stop and of course he's going to tell me what his dad said about me and that it's not okay to talk shit about me. FINALLY lol then his dad goes and makes a "heartfelt" update on Facebook. But that pissed us both off because 1. it wasn't for us. it was for attention and 2. if he wanted to say something to us, say it to us rather than posting for the world to see.

:hugs: Powell! Hope things get better for you!


----------



## Powell130

Thanx. I talked to MIL for a little while on FB last night and she said that FIL did feel like an ass after texting hubs. So I'm gonna give them a second chance and see how they act up until Christmas Eve so I can make up my mind on the Christmas Day gender reveal


----------



## shellgirl

I sure hope they both behave themselves and realize what dumb asses they are and turn it around real quick!


----------



## mathgenius33

I'm so excited. Our mid-pregnancy ultra sound is tomorrow. I don't know how I'm gonna sleep tonight. Everyone has some opinion on whether it's a boy or girl. It seems like the boy team is winning for now. I'm on the girl team, though. My husband told my MIL the boy's name we're thinking of and she liked it, and my sister really likes the girl's name we picked. DH and I like both names. But I don't want to get attached to any name until we know.


----------



## Sass827

GL math! keep us posted!


----------



## shellgirl

Excited for you Mathgenius! Can't wait to hear the news!!!


----------



## Powell130

Yay Mathgenius! I can't wait to hear your news and see pictures of your sweet little baby. Mayb there will be a new addition to the pink team ;)


----------



## Jary

Woot! Good luck mathsgenius! Looking forward to pics xx


----------



## mathgenius33

We are happy to announce we will be having a baby girl. Everything checked out perfectly, in fact she's 3 days ahead of schedule.


----------



## shellgirl

mathgenius33 said:


> We are happy to announce we will be having a baby girl. Everything checked out perfectly, in fact she's 3 days ahead of schedule.

Yay!!! Congratulations on your perfect baby girl!


----------



## robinson380

mathgenius33 said:


> We are happy to announce we will be having a baby girl. Everything checked out perfectly, in fact she's 3 days ahead of schedule.

Congrats math!!!!


----------



## robinson380

I have my u/s and dr's appt tomorrow!!! Very nervous and excited. Of course at the NT scan the tech saw "a structure" so hopefully will still be team blue. Will let you ladies know tomorrow :)


----------



## Jary

Yay congrats maths!!!! And good luck for tomorrow Robinson!

Think I felt some kicks earlier. Listened to hb to de-stress after work and heard it really loud back at the bottom of my uterus. Dunno if it's just baby enjoying lying in that position. Just hope it isn't too low down. Hb is ok tho so I guess everything is fine.

A week and 3 days to go till scan!!!


----------



## Powell130

mathgenius33 said:


> We are happy to announce we will be having a baby girl. Everything checked out perfectly, in fact she's 3 days ahead of schedule.

Yay!! Congrats!! I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## Sass827

Oh congrats math! It's so much fun that everyone is getting their scans now. GL Jary and rob!


----------



## pinktiara

I cannot wait to go to sleep haha cause than at 830am its time to find out I sure hope baby cooperates im dying to know


----------



## Powell130

GL Pink!


----------



## Hann12

Good luck for the scans today! Very excited to hear! 

Can't believe I'm almost 20 weeks but still have 2 weeks 1 day until my scan arghhhhh!!

Had a terrible nights sleep, just couldn't get comfy :(


----------



## Jary

Woo! Mango week! 

Totally annoyed with myself this morning. Took the car to the garage and have over the keys forgetting that I also have my house keys attached to them. So got a taxi back home then realised. James is sending his work friend to drop off the spare keys lol. Such a dope.

GL pink!!


----------



## Hann12

Yay for the mango Jary! 
Thats annoying about the keys, kind of thing I'd do lol. Hope you get in soon! 

I bought a tandem buggy last night - o baby zoom for £250 brand new! Only negatives I can find is that its long. I'll just have to get used to that!


----------



## Jary

Yep got the keys. Good thing too as I really needed the loo by the time I got them! 

We've bought our pushchair/pram. The graco evo in lime. I wasn't sure about the lime colour at first but it started to grow on me and James liked it plus it's a summery colour :) got that and the car seat. May add the carry cot later but it's not necessary to have as the pushchair bit can be flattened to use from birth.


----------



## Hann12

Yeah just see how you get on, as they are summer babies you might find you don't need the carrycot - they are good to keep them snuggly on winters days. I am going to convert my cameleon back to a carrycot and get a platform for DD to ride along on for short journeys, then for longer ones we can use the tandem.


----------



## BDownmommie

Congrats to everyone on their scans - so exciting...and making me so anxious - my scan is in 2 days. I can barely wait, I keep thinking about it and seeing lil dancing babies in my head....

I have changed my mind, I will be finding out the sex of the babies...I just so wanna know what additions will be added to the family. So hard to wait, I wanna call and ask them to move it forward.


----------



## Jary

Grr! My car still isn't fixed as the garage were waiting for a part from Peugeot. Work couldn't change my shifts so I'm having to borrow James' mums car instead. Such a faff!


----------



## cgav1424

Yay! We're mangoes Jary! Funny story about the keys. I locked mine in the car the other day. Pregnancy brain!!!

Hann - your scan will be here before you know it!

Math - congrats on your baby girl!

BDown - yay for finding out gender of the babies! I was a little disappointed when we decided to give into the kids and find out at Christmas, but now that I've accepted it... I can't wait for Christmas to come!!! There is an envelope hidden in our house somewhere with both the DVD of the scan and the results and I'm so glad hubs hid it from me as I'm sure that I would've had a peek by now. Can't wait for your scan!

Pink - how was it? What team are you on?

Gah! It's such an exciting time in all our pregnancies! 

Afm, busy week with holiday programs and parties at the kids' schools. Hubs has his holiday party in a couple of weeks and I'm dreading finding a dress to wear as I've already put on 20 lbs. I'm hoping now that I'm weaning off the prednisone then my weight gain will slow down. Hopefully I can manage a 10-15 lb weight gain for the duration of this pregnancy and only gain 30-35 lbs which is still in the normal range as I had a normal BMI pre-pregnancy. It won't help that I'll be spending the next week baking delicious Christmas treats!


----------



## Powell130

Happy Mango week to my buddies!

Good luck with the scans, can't wait to hear the good news!!

Yay for finding out baby's genders, I bet team yellow is HARD to go all the way thru with!

Went Christmas shopping for my cousins' little babies and kept finding myself buying Phillip Jr stuff lol I'm gonna have to take a picture of all the things we're bought so far, I'm totally addicted lol I can NOT wait to get his nursery ready. When are you ladies starting to do that? I don't wanna start too early, or too late either lol


----------



## Jary

I can't wait until we get the cot and baby blankets and things. As for the nursery, baby will be with us until we move into a house so we don't need to worry about decorating for a while. 

I think my mum is more eager to buy baby things than me! She says she's bought some little knitted hats off a lady who sells them at a local hospital and donates all the money to Tiny Lives charity :)

Once I'm bigger I think I'll buy more baby stuff. Aiming to buy the Moses basket after Xmas.

Also, I've been feeling flutters and nudges throughout the day :) I'm certain it's baby!


----------



## Hann12

I'm getting the nursery furniture in the sales after Christmas. I'm also making a patchwork quilt (yellow and turquoise). I made one for Annabelle in pinks and blues too. 
Might get some giraffe wall stickers for the nursery - neutral but cute!


----------



## prolifer

Hi all, had my scan today and had a boy's name all picked out and then I saw the scan and I saw the baby's lips - I said "Girl" and she said, "I think you're right" when she did the potty shot and guess what?

Say hello to our new little princess! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







19w 6d GIRL.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## shellgirl

Congratulations on your new little princess Pro!


----------



## pinktiara

its a boy for me!!!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats girls!


----------



## Powell130

Congrats girls!!! How excited are ya'll??

Here's today's weekly bump shot
 



Attached Files:







19 week bump.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mathgenius33

That's great news to hear Pro. We're both having girls and we're due almost the same time. Also pink, that's awesome to hear you're having a boy.


----------



## prolifer

A boy, how cute!

Yeah I am super stoked to be having a girl, my two boys have each other and now my daughter will have a sister :) She is very excited!


----------



## Jary

Big congrats girlies!!!

And wow Powell!!! Your bump is lovely! 

Just about to go start work...baby is giving me some cheer up nudges. Was feeling them on the drive up too! Hope this is the start of lots of wriggles and kicks!


----------



## Hann12

Yay pro that's fab news! I bet you are relieved as I know you said it could be an issue with your DH if it was a boy. Hope he is going to be involved with this one. 

Pink - congratulations on your little boy :) 

Jary - yay for kicks! I'm getting loads this morning too. Have a nice day at work.

Anna - great bump, I'll take a pic of mine tomorrow - 20 weeks tomorrow yay!


----------



## prolifer

Yeah he is very happy now, even shared our scan picture on his FB page ^^


----------



## BDownmommie

Congrats everyone - boys and girls...so awesome.

I started taking a poll around my office to see what the sexes will be....I could barely sleep last night thinking about the scan, and it's not until tomorrow. This is too much - I am so looking forward to the answer....


----------



## Hann12

Bdownmommie - I think you are having one of each! Exciting!


----------



## BDownmommie

Gosh I hope so - so can't wait, this is driving me nuts. Definately can't wait another 20 weeks to be sure.


----------



## robinson380

So I am team pink now!!! Had gender scan yesterday and she said "baby is a girl" It was the same tech and I reminded her that just 6 weeks ago she said she saw a "structure!!" I am going to get a private scan on 12/29 to be absolutely positive. I am happy either way I just want a healthy baby :) I wanted a girl from the beginning but once she said it was a boy at the nt scan me and especially hubby were getting very excited about a boy! I am already emotional and did not need the roller coaster ride of what the sex of the baby is!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

robinson380 said:


> So I am team pink now!!! Had gender scan yesterday and she said "baby is a girl" It was the same tech and I reminded her that just 6 weeks ago she said she saw a "structure!!" I am going to get a private scan on 12/29 to be absolutely positive. I am happy either way I just want a healthy baby :) I wanted a girl from the beginning but once she said it was a boy at the nt scan me and especially hubby were getting very excited about a boy! I am already emotional and did not need the roller coaster ride of what the sex of the baby is!

Oooo... that's annoying :growlmad: Hope you figure this out soon!!!


----------



## shellgirl

Congrats Robinson! Hope there's no more confusion of which team.


----------



## Sass827

Oh wow Robinson! What a roller coaster!


----------



## Powell130

Only 10 more days til you find out for sure!!


----------



## Jary

Hope you get a more definate answer Robinson!

Only a week till our scan! Staying team yellow!


----------



## Hann12

I'm 20 weeks today!! Half way through yay!! 

Jary you can be my team yellow buddy!

Robinson that's annoying, I've heard of that happening if they try to tell you too early though. It's not often that they mistake a girl for a boy but its common place to say boy and it be a girl as they confuse the umbilical cord I think!


----------



## Jary

Woot! Team yellow buddies :)

I just had my Doppler on again and oh wow I felt so much movement! I think it may have been the weight of the Doppler that woke baby up and got him/her moving. At least I think the Doppler may have amplified the feeling in a way as when I took it off the movement stopped but what I felt was defo baby! Lovely :)


----------



## Powell130

Yay for half way Hann!!

Stay strong Jary! Gah it must be so hard not to find out, I'd be going nuts! I'm such a planner tho, I think that's why. Yay for feeling movements :) it's so amazing <3


----------



## Sass827

Feeling so big these days...... And looking it too!
 



Attached Files:







14-20weeks.jpg
File size: 163.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Jary

I know it would be easier to find out but I love the thought that after everything, you get that surprise at the end. 


And growing nicely sass!


----------



## Powell130

Yeah. I'm too impatient lol I totally admire you for staying team yellow :) I hope your ultrasound isn't completely obvious like mine because there's no way we could have been able to be yellow with the shots we got haha

Sass you look great!!


----------



## Hann12

Me too Jary, really want the surprise although if it does show itself on a scan then it was just made to be!

Arghhh DH has just come home stinking drunk, not seen him this bad in years. He can barely speak and has just thrown up! Just what I need!!


----------



## Powell130

uh oh! I bet he'll be feeling it in the AM!


----------



## Hann12

I hope so! I'm more annoyed by the fact that he must have spent a fortune of our money getting that drunk and he was so bad he had to get a taxi home rather than a train which would have been around £80! Plus the drink money so he could have easily wasted £150 on a night out. Seriously annoyed!


----------



## Sass827

I really admire you girls for not finding out. And I think if you tell the tech you don't want to know, they will keep the junk out of sight if they can. 
Sorry to hear Hann. I hate when DH gets drunk- it makes him snore so loud! I hope you get an apology tomorrow!


----------



## Powell130

Yeah I'm sure the tech will be of assistance there. If we weren't going to find out gender, we definitely wouldn't have had a choice since the potty shot was the first thing he decided to show us lol he as in the baby, not the US tech


----------



## Jary

Oh Hann I'm sorry about your hubby. Don't give him any sympathy if he feels a bit rough! It's his own fault!

Haha Powell, you're little one is going to be cheeky if his bum was the first thing you guys saw! I do worry we'll see something and the surprise is ruined lol and I hope the sonographer remembers to ask us....they probs will as the hospital has only just started telling couples the sex, at one point they didn't incase they were wrong and parents sued.

Baby is kicking! :D :D


----------



## prolifer

Yay for kicks ^^

My DD was sitting on my lap last night with her legs across my tummy and baby started kicking at her legs and she smiled and I told her it was baby kicking and she ran off to tell her daddy lol Was so cute ^^


----------



## Jary

Hey ladies! How's everyone doing for Xmas? Presents all bought and under the tree??

Hope you all have a lovely Xmas :) I will at 4pm as ill be finishing work lol, but at least ill be on my ward (we were going to close ours and our staff work on the ward upstairs but its the other way around now)

Saw all our friends for a Xmas meal the other day and everyone was commenting on my bump etc. baby was wriggling a bit when were having food but hasn't moved much yesterday. He/she is still ok tho...hb going strong. 

Anywho, whatever you are all doing I hope tomorrow is a good day for everyone!

Merry Xmas xxx


----------



## Hann12

Merry Christmas everyone! Have a great time tomorrow celebrating and hope we all get lots of little baby kicks all day!


----------



## Powell130

20 week ultrasound went great :) Little Phillip is perfect :) those words were amazing to hear!


----------



## shellgirl

Great to hear baby Phillip is doing great! I go in for my gender ultrasound in 4 hours....SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Powell130

ahhh so excited for you!!! i remember how excited/nervous I was on the way to ours. It's so fun :)

Phillip is a little over 13 oz so I think he's measuring a little bigger than 19w6d but my due date is still the same. 

I was watching the numbers when she was doing some measurements and they showed btwn 19w4d-21w so I wonder how big he's actually measuring. I didn't see her do the CRL but I may have missed it. 

His little butt is right by my belly button.

Oh, and I have an anterior placenta...kinda surprised I've been able to feel/see movements for so long! Guess it's cuz I'm so little lol 1 thing that's finally come in handy for :haha:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I have anterior placenta too anna but I've been feeling little one from 13 weeks! Glad to hear everything is going well! 

Merry christmas to all you ladies when it comes, hope all the LO's have a great day! 

Eeek this time next year <3 x


----------



## Powell130

Stevensmummyx said:


> I have anterior placenta too anna but I've been feeling little one from 13 weeks! Glad to hear everything is going well!
> 
> Merry christmas to all you ladies when it comes, hope all the LO's have a great day!
> 
> Eeek this time next year <3 x

I've been feeling since about 16-17 weeks. I'm so glad everything is going as well as it is :) Those 2 words "he's perfect" brought tears to my eyes! SUCH a relief to hear! 

Ahh I know, when my little baby cousins 2yr-7yr were opening their presents yesterday, I just imagined that we'll have our little one and will be opening his presents this time next year! So exciting!!!

How are you doing today?


----------



## Jary

Glad everything went well Powell! So weird we are half way tomorrow!

Can't wait to see baby on Thursday. Wonder what tricks they'll get up to this time :D


----------



## Powell130

I know, it's crazy!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I'm great thanks Anna :D u? Just got loads of last minute wrapping/tidying but tbh I'm not bothered as I'm just super excited lol! I'm like a big kid, my dad text me earlier and told me to remember not to stay up all night and get some sleep :haha: he knows I get over excited xmas eve x


----------



## shellgirl

It's a very Merry Christmas indeed...We are having a beautiful baby girl!!!! I'm so over the moon right now. She was not shy at all about flashing her girl bits. Here's a pic of her little hamburger...LOL
 



Attached Files:







pottyshot.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Yayy for team pink shell! Xx


----------



## Powell130

Yay!! Congrats hun :)


----------



## shellgirl

Thanks ladies! We are over the moon with joy.


----------



## prolifer

Congrats!!


----------



## Jary

Congrats!!!

And happy Xmas everyone! Have a lovely day :) I'm sitting in my car about to go into work and the rain is awful! Much prefer snow!

Also baby gave me some lovely kicks last night. Like an early Xmas present! :)


----------



## Powell130

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!

yay for Christmas kicks :) my belly has been looking like a water bed this morning :haha:


----------



## mathgenius33

We had a Christmas Eve gathering with a bunch of relatives last night, and my baby girl was so excited. She was kicking and punching a lot more than usual. I'm still the only one who can feel it, but soon enough I guess.

One of my cousins just had a baby girl in September, and I can't wait until they become friends and can play together. The other little girl said "I love you" to our daughter. I know she couldn't have really said it, but it sure sounded like she was trying to. My husband, cousin, and I all agree that's what she said!


----------



## prolifer

Aww, how cute x


----------



## shellgirl

Jealous of all the kicks! I'm only feeling flutters at this point, but hoping I'll get some kicks soon.

Did you do the big Christmas gender reveal Powell?


----------



## Jary

Before long they'll be there Shellgirl! I haven't felt baby all day and then just a few minutes ago felt some more kicks like last night...almost as if he/she is just letting me know they are still there, they just can't be bothered to move lol. Kicks are getting stronger tho!


----------



## Powell130

Yeah we did. It was pretty funny too .. while my BIL was recording it, his dog puked on his leg so he sent it in to Americas Funniest Videos lol


----------



## cgav1424

Powell - that's awesome! Was everyone thrilled about Philip Jr.?

Afm, I still have family staying with us so can't post long, but wanted to let you all know that we did the gender reveal with the kids last night and we are officially...

:pink: TEAM PINK! :pink:

We are over the moon and absolutely cannot wait to welcome our newest little princess.

Hope you have all had a Christmas as memorable as ours! And yahoo... I'm a cantaloupe today! xx


----------



## Powell130

Yeah they were. FIL was thinking/hoping it was a girl but is happy. MIL said "i knew it!" ugh, that always drives me crazy because she didn't _know_ anything, she just_ thought_ lol

Congrats on being team pink and cantelope week!! I just realized I'm one too, well technically yesterday since it's 12:30 am here lol


----------



## prolifer

Aw congrats on a girl xx


----------



## prolifer

Getting heartburn today, not loving that at all :/ Need to get some Rennies and fast! Lots and lots of kicks and movement ^^

Banana week for me :D


----------



## Jary

Jealous of lots of kicks. I'm only getting a small amount in the evenings which has me worrying AGAIN! Maybe I just have a lazy baby but we have scan tomorrow at 10am so I hope that puts my mind to rest.

OH swears he felt baby kick last night when I got him to feel the hard 'lump' that is baby. I didn't feel anything and the part I think he felt was baby's body but I didn't want to say it wasn't because he was over the moon!


----------



## shellgirl

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!

Welcome to team pink Cgav!

Glad the gender reveal went well and that you'll be on AFV soon too! My MIL was convinced it was a boy because my hubby's family "only makes boys". I have heard I will never have a girl for the last 4 years. HA! It was a great to prove her wrong :) Everyone's thrilled because for the most part, that's true. No little girls on his side!

I forgot to tell you guys the funniest thing when we got our scan. So when we got home, I was looking at all the pics we got on a CD and asked my husband what he thought about the 3D. He says, "I didn't see it in 3D". I said, "Yes you did. You were right there!" He says all sad and upset, "No! They didn't give me any glasses, I didn't see it!" 

OMG! He thought 3D meant like a 3D movie and the baby was going to jump off the screen at him! Still laughing about it now. Men are so silly. He's still trying to justify his mistake, but he's never going to live this one down.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Anna you'll have to let us see the video! 

Cgav congrats on team pink! 

Pro heartburn is slowly but surely killing me lol! 

Afm off staying with the inlaws till after new year, OH arrives over on friday! I love staying with them because they don't let me lift a finger ahhh bliss! 

Gender scan in a few weeks for me :D! Also 18 weeks today woo! OH got to feel kicks on xmas morning! Was amazing, his face lit up! So cute x


----------



## cgav1424

Thanks ladies! Our little girl's name will be Annabel Claudine. Annabel was on the list for DD, but she came out and looked like an Aubrey. So when the kids told us it was a girl, we looked at each other and said, "Annabel?" and everyone cheered (my whole family was there) and agreed. Claudine is the name of my cousin who passed away when she was only 23 years old. 

Jary - we're at the exact same stage in our pregnancies and I'm not feeling a lot of kicks or punches either. Though I did get a few good ones last night, it's rare. I'm sure our little ones will be letting their presence be known with some monster kicks soon. :)


----------



## cgav1424

Shell - omg. I laughed so hard at your story about hubby and the 3d scan! 

StevensMummy - have fun and a RELAXING time at your in-laws!


----------



## Powell130

That 3d story is hilarious! Sounds like something my hubs would say lol they're so silly sometimes :haha:

I'm getting my BIL to email me the video and I'll post it on FB and put a link on here :) 

Ugh my throat started getting sore last night and it kept me up most of the night and when I woke up, my nose and sinus are all stuffy now. I just wanna sleep! I woke up from a nap a few minutes ago and had been drooling cuz I can't hardly breathe haha ew. I txted hubs and said that I promise I will clean the house and do laundry tomorrow, just don't feel up to it today :/ I feel like sh!t bleh


Glad Christmas was good for everyone!

I love the name Annabel ;) 

Is it just me, or does a cantelope seem bigger than a banana? lol


----------



## Powell130

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwLtWdUw43E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jary

Ahaha nice vid Powell! Poor doggy! Lovely way to reveal the gender :)

We went to OHs aunt and uncles' for the usual Boxing Day get together. Some of his family haven't seen me pregnant so straight away they were looking at my bump and one of his uncles even came up and rubbed it which made me feel slightly uncomfortable but everyone is excited for this baby!

Will upload pics from scan tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## Powell130

I'm kinda that way. Certain people I'm perfectly fine with them touching my belly, but other's I'm like "get your hand away lol"


----------



## shellgirl

That's a great video Powell! I guess Angel was hoping for a girl, huh? LOL


----------



## prolifer

lol 3D glasses, that made my morning hehehe


----------



## Powell130

lol! guess so!!


----------



## Sass827

That's sooo funny about the 3d! Men! So funny! 
Great reveal Powell. 
Welcome to all the new team pinks. 
So, at Xmas, my cousins husbands mother kissed and talked to my stomach. I was in absolute shock. I had no idea what to do. :blush:


----------



## Jary

Hi ladies! Scan went well, we were good and didn't find out the sex...the sonographer did look about baby's bottom so I was worried I would see what it was and we did see something but not enough to tell. Baby is perfect, my placenta was lying low so she did a TV scan and it measured 2.7cm (less than 2 would have meant a c section)

Sonographer was really good; she explained everything she was looking at and that everything was fine so I felt pretty reassured because she kept me informed.

Will post pics when I'm back home :)


----------



## Jary

Baby at 20 weeks 2 days :cloud9:

Just looked at my scan report and it says i have an anterior placenta so that must have been why i havent felt much but this morning baby has been kicking and wriggling about loads! So until they are born I'm calling he/she Wriggles lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1016 (480x640).jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1017 (480x640).jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1018 (480x640).jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## shellgirl

Such beautiful scan pictures Jary! Wriggles is simply adorable.


----------



## Jary

Thank you! The one where bubs is looking forward kinda looks a bit like terminator with the eye lens tho lol.


----------



## Powell130

Sweet little Wriggles! So glad you weren't able to tell gender!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Lovely scan pics Jary! And I agree about the terminator lense hehe! Looks cute tho! 

And I'd hate people to randomly touch my stomach, I plan that if anyone touches my stomach that makes me feel uncomfortable then I shall do it right back to them :) see how uncomfortable it makes them feel :) x


----------



## Powell130

lol good idea. ugh my friends boyfriend touched my belly a few weeks ago and just started at me all creepy like, very uncomfortable lol


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone sorry just caught up on about 4 pages! Hard to post as at in laws for Xmas still. 
Huge congratulations on all the gender reveals and to Jary for team yellow! Yay!

I will watch the vid when I'm alone Anna - looking forward to it!

Cgav - great name choice but then I'm biased as I have an Annabelle, people always say what a lovely name she has


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Jary! Dylan looks like terminator too. ;)


----------



## Jary

Hehe, lets hope they don't act like terminators when they come out!

Had a bit movement this morning but think Wriggles will probably have a sleepy day today after all that jumping about yesterday. Had to lie on my side soon after getting into bed because the kicks felt weird! Didn't stop wriggles moving about tho.

Urgh back at work today and I am so so tired! Slept well but don't feel it! Anyone else not feeling the 2nd tri energy? I feel how I was pre pregnancy but with a bit more added tiredness!


----------



## Sass827

I get wiped out from just walking for 30 minutes or so. It's sad.


----------



## Powell130

Are we allowed to use Vicks Vapor Rub? I'm miserable!!


----------



## Jary

I can't see why not. It's not like a potent drug or anything.


----------



## mathgenius33

Sass, I know what you mean. I'm getting winded a lot quicker these days too. I'm not pushing myself at all in swimming these days, and I'm way slower now because if I try too hard I get too tired. I'm guessing after our babies are here we'll be back to normal on the exercise thing and being in top shape should come back quickly (like by 6 months or so at the most).

I don't know about Vicks vapor rub. I know I was told not to suck on Halls cough drops because they have alcohol. I would think just breathing something like that should be fine, but maybe google it to be sure, or call your doctor maybe.


----------



## pinktiara

yup vicks is fine I was deathly sick for two weeks still getting over it and couldn't take anything it was terrible I also had halls cough drops which were fine dr said that was about it


----------



## Jary

I went round the shops the other day and after an hour I felt like I'd been out the whole day. Walking up stairs is also a challenge so what I'll be like when I've got a big bump I do not know. Might have to crawl xD


----------



## Jary

This may be TMI but anyone else getting milk leakage?? I've heard at this point you can start to leak colostrum, but at the mo it's just from my left boob.

Ahh the sexiness of pregnancy! Bubs has been giving me some cute little nudges and kicks this morning. Think wriggles wants me out of bed to get food :)


----------



## Sass827

Ive heard of many girls leaking around this time. It's totally normal. I'm not leaking yet but my nips have doubled in size. Do you think they will go back to normal after? :blush:
Afm, I'm so upset. my parents live 7 hours away. DH gets 1 week paternity leave, so my moms plan was to come when he went back to work and stay about 8 days to help me out. We've talked about it for months. Now, all of a sudden, my mom, dad and brother demand to be called once labor starts, stay both hospital days and the day we bring Dylan home. I said it's too much. I don't want any visitors the day of, but if they want to come the day after for a visit, that is fine. But not the day we bring her home. That's a special day for the three of us. now they are so Mad they say they aren't coming at all, they are canceling our baby shower, and they want their Christmas gifts back. Wtf?! Aren't I supposed go be the emotional one right now? Am I being a jerk? They said I'm a selfish person to keep them from their granddaughter, but I said, what does it matter if it's the day after? she'll be one day old. They say it ruins everything. Ughhh... I'm just at a loss...


----------



## Jary

Sass that sounds awful! You are totally right in wanting some quiet time when you bring bubs home, you all need that and you're going to be so tired too.

Can't believe they've asked for Xmas gifts back! Sounds like they are being really spiteful. Like a child that can't get it's own way! Like you said it's for one day so you get settled at home and have a moment to rest up before all the busy visiting starts.

Don't feel bad, you're not the one to blame :hugs:


----------



## Sass827

Thanks Jary! You make me feel so much better. I'm really stressing this right now.


----------



## Jary

Don't stress, it's the last thing you need! Your family is over reacting and if I was in your position I would have said the same thing to them, tough luck if they don't like it. That first day is about you, your DH and your little bubs. One day wont make a difference. Your family will come round eventually, and if not, it's their fault for missing out on such an important time in your life.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Jary I've had nipple leakage! Also doubled in size! They're like jaffa cakes :haha: 

Sass, :hugs: that sounds like a horrible situation to be in! They should think themselves lucky tho a lot of people ask for no visitors at all until baby is settled at home so they're lucky really! And asking for their xmas presents back is out of order! I'd leave them to stir, they say they won't come at all but I'm sure that will change! Hope you're ok hun xx


----------



## Jary

Lol! Jaffa cakes! Mine are getting darker now too


----------



## Powell130

OMG Sass that's awful! I can't believe they're acting like that. It's really immature and spiteful and unnecessary. I really hope they realize how crazy they're acting a nd come around. If not, don't stress about it, it'll be their loss


----------



## Hann12

Sass I totally agree with the others! My parents came on day 2 with DD but they will be there on day 1 this time as they are looking after DD but I've already said I want them leaving soon ish after so we have time as a family. I think that's so important! It's not like you are asking them to come a week later. They sound very immature to me and I just hope they cool off and apologise. So sorry you are going through that. 

No nipple leakage here lol, never got it with DD either though. 

Exhausted as DD didn't sleep for more than 2 hours last night then DH did his back in today and can't move so I've had no rest. He's in the bath now hoping it will help. Bad bad timing! 

Only 4 days now until my scan! Finally!!


----------



## Jary

Ooh Hann so excited for your scan!


----------



## kpnut1987

I am so rubbish at keeping up online with forums but hope u dont mind me popping in when i get time? my mum bought us a moses basket for xmas which was lovely and baby was very spoilt too...scan on the 8th!! cant wait to see baby again. hoep all your pregnancy's are going well :) x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Argghh!! I swear if OH calls me hormonal one more time imma show him hormonal and staple his balls to the wall!! 

Men lol! X


----------



## Jary

kpnut1987 said:


> I am so rubbish at keeping up online with forums but hope u dont mind me popping in when i get time? my mum bought us a moses basket for xmas which was lovely and baby was very spoilt too...scan on the 8th!! cant wait to see baby again. hoep all your pregnancy's are going well :) x

Yay for scans!! I'd love to see baby again...weird to think that next time I see our bubs it'll be when they are born! Eek!


----------



## Sass827

Thanks girls! You make me feel so much better! 
Stevensmommy- you are so funny. Guess I'm in Jaffa cake land too. Did this happen to when you were pregnant with Steven too? 
Hann- so happy for your scan! I'm sorry I forget, are you finding out the gender?


----------



## shellgirl

Sass I can't believe your parents said they were going to take back their gifts! You're not making any sort of unreasonable request either. That's so ridiculous. Perhaps you should tell them that they raised you to behave better than that so shouldn't they do the same?

Stevensmummy, I am NOT a fan of the hormonal comment by anyone, especially DH. I'm all for stapling balls to the wall!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Sass I can't remember but OH said I did lol trust him to remember lol 

And shell it winds me up so bad, OH annoyed me one day for the full day and when I finally bit I was suddenly 'hormonal' wtf lol! One of these days I'm gonna let him see hormonal! X


----------



## Jary

So ladies, any cravings yet?? Not much with me except I'm loving juicy, fruity things. Like I walk past juicy sweets into the shop and I just want to tuck into them!


----------



## mathgenius33

Yeah I've had major cravings for like a month or so now. Early in the 5th month I was kind of into sweets more, but then I started craving fruits and vegetables more. Maybe that's why my baby is measuring in the 80th percentile for when she was conceived. I eat pretty much all day every day, and all kinds of things.

I have had no leakage, but my breasts are quite a bit larger than they were. I decided to go with the bikini option for swimming now, which is nice because I get to show off the bump. The problem is I had to switch to a less revealing top portion because I was starting to look like the reality TV girls with all the cleavage that was showing.


----------



## Sass827

Ha! That's funny math! I just bought 2 tankinis for our babymoon in Feb. Hoping I fit into them well! 
Charlene- I hope he's right so I will know they go back to normal, eventually. And screw him for the hormonal comments! We're making PEOPLE here! 
Jary - I'm craving everything, as usual, but especially sweets, like chocolate and dessert. I'm really feeling like a cow.


----------



## cgav1424

Sass - quick question. You're going on your babymoon in Feb and we're planning to do the same. We're due right around the same time... are you guys flying or driving? Hubs and I want to fly out to Colorado to visit some friends and I'll be about 27 weeks so I was wondering if my OB would have any objections. I'm going to ask him at my next appointment, but wanted to see what you guys were doing of what your doctor said. :)


----------



## Sass827

Were flying down to the Dominican Republic between weeks 26 and 27. I thought my doctor might object, but she said it was fine through week 36. So did the airline. WTEWYE said the second tri is a great time to travel too. If you fly or drive, you just need to get up every hour or so to stretch your legs. 
The only thing that sends up red flags to me is the altitude in CO. DH and I were there this past summer and had SUCH a good time, but the altitude can be a killer. I think there are some issues with altitude and pregnancy, but your doc would probably know. 
Found this article for you too. Says its safe to go. https://www.altitudemedicine.org/index.php/altitude-medicine/Altitude-pregnancy


----------



## cgav1424

Sass - thanks for the info and the article! I was wondering about the altitude too so I'll be sure to ask my OB before we actually book our trip. It was just so hard to plan a trip away between not wanting to go anywhere first tri because of my history of m/c then because of morning sickness and fatigue then it was the holidays and now before we know it, it'll be third tri and too late to go anywhere! I hope we can make it out there as some time away is much needed before baby #3 makes her appearance. Oh and I hope you worked everything out with your family! I can't believe their attitude! I turn super defensive and spiteful when faced with BS like that and tend to be completely irrational so I won't tell you what I would do. ;)

:hi: to everyone else! I still have family here so it's hard to do a proper catch up, but I've been reading! xx


----------



## Jary

Have a happy new year everyone! 2013 is a good year already because we will bring our little stars into the world :)

Anyone have any plans for new year? We are going to a friends tonight and then during the day probably spend time with OHs parents. Nothing too exciting lol. 

Couldn't resist and bought two Winnie the Pooh sleepsuits yesterday. They are white and red so good for girl or boy. Went with 'up to 1 month' instead of newborn so if I put it on wriggles when they are born it'll probably be far too big but at least I'll know he/she will grow into it soon enough! :)


----------



## Hann12

Jary how funny because I got some things yesterday too - up to one month! Got the 'dear zoo' 2 pack vests and sleepsuit with hat, and 0-6 month sleeping bag (though baby will be swaddled until 3 months), all sainsburys and one sale. It satisfied my urge to buy!
Yours sounds cute!

So jealous of the babymoons! I so need a holiday but can't see it happening before the baby is born as we have 3 weddings which means stag/hen weekends, then family want to visit, so its getting pretty packed. 
Talking of weddings, my BIL got engaged like 3 weeks ago and they just set the date of the wedding to 6th Sept 2013, so baby will be 3.5-4 months old. We saw them over xmas and they turned round and said 'by the way there will be so screaming babies during the ceremony' and stared at me! So I replied saying that of course if the baby cried I'd take it out, and I'll have something with me to keep Annabelle entertained. The ceremoney will be 15 mins long as its only civil not religious so they don't have to stay quiet for long, and as if I'd sit there and let the baby cry through it! Anyway I then got a comment about how the brides sister is getting a babysitter for her little boy (who will be 16/17 months old). I think they want us to get a babysitter for our two which is very unpractical because they are getting married 4 hours away from us, we have no family nearby to help as they will all be at the wedding, and to be honest I wouldn't leave my 3/4 month old baby at that age even with family unless it was just for the 30 min ceremony as it will be breastfed so will need me. I was pretty annoyed that they took that attitude when they are close family. Its not like we are just friends of theirs. Anyway we aren't sure whats going to happen, if they insist on us going down the babysitter route then I won't go. I think they think its a reasobale request though because the brides sister left her baby boy when he was 12 weeks to go abroad for her 30th. He was bottle fed but even so I wouldn't have done it. Sorry if this offends anyone who is thinking of leaving their LO's that early but I just personally can't do it! 
So we will wait and see what happens anyway!

On a lighter note - 2 days until the scan yay! Bit worried as felt less movement yesterday and today, hoping baby is just in a funny position or doing lots of growing and sleeping. I am also full of cold which might make a difference. I literally can barely breath out of my nose I am so bunged up. Its horrible!!

Hope you all have a nice new year celebration. Mine is going to be very quiet at home, probably watching the fireworks on tv in bed. Anyone going out enjoy the celebrations and your last new year babyless!!


----------



## Jary

Hann I'm sure bubs is ok. Mine moved tonnes on day of scan but settled down since then. Felt nothing last night so listened to hb and all was well. Baby then gave me some kicks as much to say I'd woke he/she up!


----------



## nearlythere38

hi all not been on for a bit. hope u all had nice christmases. ours was nice just far too much food consumed!!!

had my 20 week scan on xmas eve. all was well, babys a bit on the small side which is unusual for me as my boys were always 90th centile and above. i asked her to confirm that shes a girl and she took a Half-hearted look and said "well i cant see anything to say otherwise so most likely girl"....like that helps?!?!

re: leaky boobs, mine leaked with my first from week 22. i had to sleep on towels as they leaked all night. then nothing with my second. nothin so far with this. 

on another note Ive just gone flying on a muddy path whilst holding my 15 month old. i landed on my back and bum, he landed on his tummy. i qas more concerned at the time that he was ok. but now am having a bath cos my backs killing. 

hope u all have a great new years eve. im calling to next door neighbours for a party xx


----------



## Hann12

Oh nearlythere that's rubbish about falling over! I always think I'm going to fall over when I'm holding DD in the rain or when it's icy cold. I hope you are okay. :hugs: 

Been feeling a lot more moment now so hopefully all is fine


----------



## robinson380

sass-so sorry your family is being rotten hopefully they will change their minds!


----------



## shellgirl

Hann, brides can be so weird when it comes to their weddings. They need to get their head out of the "I'm a princess today!" mindset and remember that they're having a ceremony to celebrate their love in front of family and friends. Hopefully they'll realize you won't ruin the ceremony with babies. It's easy to step out if they get fussy.

Nearly, so sorry you took a spill! I'm glad your bubs is ok and hopefully you're back doesn't stay sore for long.

Happy New Year to everyone! Hubby and I are going to dinner tonight and then to the famous Second City comedy club here in Chicago. I'm excited and hope I'm not too tired! Bringing in a mini bottle of sparkling juice and going to ask if they will poor that for me at midnight instead of the champagne toast ;)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Happy new year when it comes ladies! 2013 will be an amazing year for us and I hope you all have a fab night whatever you are doing xxxx


----------



## Sass827

Happy new year girls! 
Are you all buying many size newborn clothes? I haven't as I've been afraid she will weigh more than 8 lbs, and that's size 0-3, right? I feel so lost when it comes to all this. how do you know what to expect? Plus, in May here, sometimes it's quite warm, and other times it's still the cold of spring. 
Hann- I have to agree with shell on the princess thing. If they keep on making a fuss, just skip it. It's not worth the drama. Go with DH, get a room at a nice hotel, and let the maids do the cleaning. Just skip the ceremony and go right to the party. 
I hope you feel better soon nearly and that LO is all right. 
Afm, my family is continuing to be horrible. Mom called DH today while i Was at the doctor to try to get him on her side and get him mad at me. Luckily he did not take the bait. I called her back after I was home and she never picked up. :( 
A very happy new year to all of you wonderful ladies! DH and I are off to BIL house for a party then another party t our neighbors that will be filled with pregnant Women to commiserate with!


----------



## Powell130

Happy New Years ladies!


----------



## prolifer

Happy New Year ^^

I will buy a few different sized outfits, my daughter was in size 0000 right away and my son was in 00000 at birth so I need to vary my sizes lol

I can now see the kicks as well as feel them! My baby loves to kick around when I go number two, making it hard to go, I kinda have to concentrate and I can't do that when she's in there going all karate on my insides!

We have all decided we would like to name her baby Zoe (as in joey not joe)


----------



## Jary

I was thinking of buying only a few newborn clothes since babies grow so quick. The clothes ill take to the hospital will be newborn. I still like the idea of getting a pink one and a blue one so I can be like....my baby will leave in one of these! But which one?!! Lol

Love the tiny baby clothes. So so cute. Mind my mum has my first baby suit and it looks really small but mum said it was too big for me :)

Hope everyone had a good time welcoming in the new year. We went to a pub and there was a band playing which had me worried about baby's ears but we wernt there that long and the band had a break in between their set. My friends estranged wife was there and he even went up to her and asked if he could talk to her and she just replied 'no' and went off with her bf. it's been years since they separated and my friend would like to get a divorce and move on but she's making it difficult. Also our other friend didn't come out as the original plan was to stay at first friends flat and have some drinks but when he decided to go out the other one refused so he ended up being home alone, so I'm a bit worried about him. Apart from that drama it was a nice night!


----------



## Hann12

Happy new year!

Sass - I had mainly 0-3 for DD however she was tiny when born so we had to go out and buy tiny baby and newborn stuff, she wasn't in the 0-3 until she was well over a month old. Every baby is different though. I have all her tiny stuff this time so I'll just use that if I need to as most of it was bought in white as that was what was cheap at the time! 

Jary - glad you had a fun NYE, despite the drama theres always drama! I wouldn't worry about loud noises either - they are well cushioned in there.

Prof - like the name!

Well the update on the wedding drama is that its def no babies/toddlers so I am going to stand outside with the little ones. They said they were thinking of getting a babysitter but to be honest I'd rather not leave my baby with a stranger at that stage of things. I think they are being very narrow minded but I can't do anything about it. I think its them that will end up looking silly if the children and baby are being well behaved and still have to stand outside. 

Had a very quiet NYE, mainly watching TV in bed. Still full of cold but hopefully its on its way out. Scan day tomorrow so just hoping everything is okay.


----------



## Jary

Yay! Hann are you going to put up pics? You had better!  I'm sure everything will be fine.

Baby wasn't moving much this morning so I decided to have a sneaky listen to hb again (I know but it's addictive) and as soon as I lay down to tuck the kitchen towel in my jeans I felt a good hard kick. So much so I could see the kicks too! Baby really doesn't like being disturbed I think. 

UK ladies; you gonna watch One Born Every Minute tomorrow?? New series! Can't wait!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I will be watching one born! I'm so friggin excited lol! I'm staying in the in laws and I've told them I'm booking the tv and if they want to watch something else they best record it :haha: xx


----------



## Sass827

I wish we had cool programs like that! Is it on the BBC? Maybe I can get it online...
Hope you feel better soon Hann! Try not to et the drama get you down. 
I love Zoe! I'd take it too if my cousin hadn't already...


----------



## Hann12

Yep will def post a photo later - will have you all guessing the gender! Really hope we don't see anything! Excited!!!!

Not sure if I'll watch OBEM, I watched it for a bit before DD's birth but to be honest some of the births weren't nice to watch and I'm not sure I want to watch negative stuff. There's a lot of idiots on it and thats quite annoying. I'll see though. :)


----------



## Jary

Sass you could probs find it online, would be good if you could see it!

Hann I do look at some women on there and think 'omg am I gonna be like that?' But some women take it in their stride and do so well. Me and OH like their partners because some kinda just sit there playing on their phones lol. Wish they still did it at Southampton like the first two seasons because I work right across the road from that mat hospital!


----------



## nearlythere38

ill def be watching obem!! a friend of mine was on it and shes on it again this series. its so weird watching someone u know


----------



## mominapril

Today is our anatomy and physiology ultrasound today with gender reveal! We should know in about 2 hours :) Very excited and the main thing is a healthy happy baby :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ooh nearly which one is your friend? So I can keep a look out x


----------



## nearlythere38

its Sarah and Jamie. last time they were on one about losses, she was pregnant again after their first baby was stillborn at 24 weeks so it kinda focused on that. they r big Leeds rhino fans and it showed a little baby Leeds shirt at the end.

this time shes had a planned section so am not sure why they filmed it! theres only 12 months between them though!


----------



## Sass827

Found it on lifetime! Yay! You've all got me excited to watch it now.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

You will enjoy it saas :D! X


----------



## Jary

Ooh nearly I will keep an eye out for them! Getting so excited for it now!

Hann, how did scan go??? 

AFM I've been trying my new soup maker. Works really well but my soup lacked something so practice makes perfect I guess. I figured I'd start getting more healthy as my book says from 21 weeks baby can taste the amniotic fluid which changes depending on what you've eaten....well, I'm craving sour sweets atm so baby will probably start pulling faces in a minute when I can be bothered to go get some hehe.


----------



## Hann12

I might watch it now after hearing your friend is on it!

Scan went well - measuring a bit smaller than the dates but I think the dates are out a bit anyway. Still very much team yellow! The scan photo makes me think girl however I still feel more boy lol - 18 weeks to find out!!!


----------



## Powell130

such a perfect baby!! congrats on staying team yellow! i really dont know how you do it!!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks! In this case it was very easy as the legs were crossed so we couldn't have found out anyway unless we tried to get it to change position. The sonographer said at the end that she had no idea.


----------



## Jary

Aww Hann! So sweet! I have no idea whether ours will be a boy or girl but yes not that long to find out!!


----------



## mominapril

Had our ultrasound and our little girl is going to be a big sister to a girl :) <3
We are 20 weeks exactly :)


----------



## Jary

Congrats mominapril!


----------



## nearlythere38

lovely scan Hann!!! 
congrats mominapril


----------



## shellgirl

Congrats Mominapril!

Hann, your ultrasound pic is beautiful. 

AFM, I started off the New Year with a bout of food poisoning. Hubby and I were up since 4am yesterday getting sick. I spoke to the doctor on call and he prescribed some anti-nausea medicine for me so I could at least keep down water because I was getting so dehydrated. I called to check in with my regular doctor today and everything should be fine as far as that goes, but she proceeded to tell me she was going to call me anyway because my bloodwork came back high risk for ds. I honestly wish I never did the screening in the first place because it's just causing me a bunch of worry and stress. I talked it over with my husband and I don't think I'm going to have an amnio. I know the blood test screening can be very inaccurate and most babies are fine and I don't want to have an invasive test. Still feeling blue though.


----------



## Powell130

Feel better hun!!!


----------



## prolifer

Has anyone ever heard of the 39 week rule? Does it exist where you are?


----------



## Jary

:hugs: Shellgirl. The tests are only a guess and you're right it doesn't mean anything is wrong with baby. Hope your sickness is getting better!

Pro what's the 39 week rule??


----------



## Hann12

Shellgirl my friend had a 1 in 50 chance of DS and was fine so FX you will be too. Big big :hugs: 

What's the 39 week rule??


----------



## mominapril

Thanks Ladies for the congratulations :)


----------



## Sass827

Great looking LO Hann! Does look like your DD. :) 
Congrats on joining team pink April!
I'm sorry to hear about your results shell. Did they tell you what your numbers were? I hope you don't feel blue for too long. 
I have no clue what the 39 week rule is but I'm pretty sure I've broken the weight gain rule. I've already gained enough for the whole 40 weeks! Eek! Feeling pretty bad about myself!
 



Attached Files:







14-22weeks.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Powell130

I'm curious about the 39 week rule! What is it? lol


----------



## Powell130

I think my cat has figured it out! lol
 



Attached Files:







530416_4277436850212_1155755708_n.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## prolifer

The 39 week rule is a new law passed in some areas, even if you go into natural labour they will stop it if you are less than 39 weeks. Prenatal deaths have escalated because of it :/


----------



## Powell130

I'm not sure if we have that law or not! I might just have to go ask Google lol

FINALLY caught some kicks on camera :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDlY_gc6INk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jary

We don't have that law in the UK! I think if you are very very early they'll try but if its safer for baby to be in SCBU (special care baby unit) then they'll have you deliver. Plus babies can be ready earlier than 39 weeks! I was born at 38 and i was perfectly fine. 

Powell I tried last night to catch some kicks on video but baby wasn't up for those big ones like the other day. It's so cute isn't it? :)

Loved OBEM. That girl who was 40+3 the first time she went in only ended up having a baby 5lb something! Cute! They all did very well tho. Lol some friends on fb were saying I shouldn't watch it while pregnant because its off putting but I just got more excited!


----------



## Hann12

Yes def don't have that rule here - lost of babies are born naturally from about 36 weeks onwards. I think if someone was to go into labour much earlier than 35 they might try to prevent it but in general after 36 weeks you are virtually full term so they don't worry. 

I'm going to watch OBEM during DD's afternoon nap as DH doesn't like watching it. 

Bought all my nursery bedding and decoration last night which is very exciting!


----------



## Jary

Hann I make my OH watch it lol. He's very squeamish so I'm kinda hoping it helps prepare him a little bit. There were some close ups of baby coming out in last nights ep which made OH squirm and go 'yup I'm staying at the top end of you' hehe


----------



## Hann12

My DH was the same and stayed at the top end during DDs birth which I'm pleased about as I don't think I'd want to see the baby coming out - plus the majority of us poo at the same time. I'm glad I don't know if I did or not and thankfully he doesn't know either lol!


----------



## Jary

Haha yeah it's not a glamorous time in our lives is it? I know the midwives probably see it all the time (as a nurse I see tonnes of poo) but it is still embarrassing! And I don't want my OH to pass out and miss the birth of his child so I do prefer him staying at my head!

I remember an older ep of OBEM and a woman had her older son there and when the midwife said 'there's the head' both her hubby and her son looked. Could NOT allow that! Really surprised the son even wanted to look! 

Starting to feel kicks when standing up now. Couldn't before as had to be lying down :)


----------



## mominapril

Thank you all for the Congratulations :) We are very excited. Here is one of our Ultrasound pictures. 

In this ultrasound picture you will see a arm moving ..
 



Attached Files:







2 Jan 13 0904b.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5









2 Jan 13 0838b.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ha my OH wanted to watch LO crowning, which I wasn't fussed about until he looked and went 'eeew' I swear I gave him the most evil look ever and if I could have I would have lamped him lol! X


----------



## nearlythere38

i never got to the pushing stage of labour as my boy got distressed. but when they broke my waters hubbys face was a picture. i thought he was gonna be sick so Dont think he would have looked at the real action


----------



## Sass827

I think DH will stay at my head too. Had o convince him that he should cut the cord, he's so squeamish. 
We definitely do not have the 39 week rule here either. Doesn't sound like a good idea to me. 
Cute pictures April! 
Great video Powell! I don't think you can see my kicks yet.


----------



## robinson380

Has anyone bought a crib yet or decided which one they are going to buy?? I have been researching and it is hard to decide. I think I am going to get white. The ones I like most right now are Stork Craft Valentia and Graco Charleston.


----------



## Powell130

https://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=21984420&findingMethod=rr

I'd check Walmart.com on the Graco, they have a bundle with a free mattress on alot of cribs


----------



## Jary

Sass it would be out of the question for my OH as he'd be on the floor before he could say baby!


----------



## Powell130

So far hubs has decided to stay up by my head. We both think he may pass out if he watches the whole thing lol


----------



## Sass827

I'm just totally afraid of pooping, and I know on top of him being a total woosie, neither one of us would ever get over him getting an up close view of me doing #2! 

We fell in love with a crib at Burlington coat factory, but then it became discontinued, so we went with this one: https://usababypa.com/metro-lifestyle-crib-p-1000687.html?cPath=445


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I have a moses basket that has been passed through my family! Its stunning so will be getting that for steven and then OH's mum and dad kept stevens cot and its in good condition so I'm sorted, just have to get mattresses x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Here's the crib Dh & I are planning on getting: https://m.toysrus.com/skava/static/...uctId=12546421&domain=https://www.toysrus.com

We already have natural wood furniture in that room & just need a crib to match! Otherwise we wouldn't be going with a natural crib.... I had trouble finding one I like! Not many are made in that color!


----------



## Jary

I started looking at cots online yesterday. Can't decide which one. May just go back to Babies R Us as their cots are nice but well priced. Want to get that ordered soon and then that's the main things we need bought. Want to buy a Moses basket soon too :) I've seen some really lovely ones.


----------



## Sass827

You girls are in so much trouble! I am not totally addicted to one born every minute! I've been watching them for two hours now crying my eyes out. Weird question though, are all of yours people in the UK? The ones I've seen so far all take place in Ohio.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ours are all in the UK but I think we can get the US ones online x


----------



## Powell130

Anyone else have lower back pain? I can't tell if it's from how I slept the other night, or pregnancy related lol


----------



## mathgenius33

Interesting, I did have lower back pain but it resolved itself. As I had mentioned before I was a somewhat competitive swimmer up until September when I found out about the baby. My best stroke was/is butterfly. During the pregnancy I figured it was safe to continue swimming butterfly, at least as far as the baby was concerned. 

What I didn't realize is that my center of gravity is off (well I guess I knew that), and that particular stroke was putting a lot of pressure on my lower back. It was so bad that for about 2 weeks I had to take it even easier than usual with swimming the other 3 strokes, and I couldn't meet with my personal trainer in the gym. 

I saw my chiropractor for the back pain and the leg cramps, and told him I would stop swimming butterfly for the rest of the pregnancy. He gave me a high five and said that would resolve the back pain problem. It did. As far as the leg cramps, I guess I'll have to deal with that a little longer, but it usually hits me at night.

Anyway, thanks for reading my rant, but to answer your question I never had that problem with butterfly before being pregnant, so I'm assuming any kind of lower back pain has to do with your change in posture while pregnant or maybe the way you sleep, etc. Of course whipping your back like in the butterfly stroke can't help much either.:winkwink:


----------



## Jary

Sass I've only seen UK OBEM. Don't know what the US version is like.


----------



## Powell130

Thanx! A friend of mine told me that she had back pain pretty much thru her whole pregnancy. She was a similar pre-pregnancy size and said her doc told her it's because her body wasn't used to the added weight, which I'm assuming is probably my issue too. I've already gained 15 lbs


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> Thanx! A friend of mine told me that she had back pain pretty much thru her whole pregnancy. She was a similar pre-pregnancy size and said her doc told her it's because her body wasn't used to the added weight, which I'm assuming is probably my issue too. I've already gained 15 lbs

I've had really bad lower back pain, myself. I already posted about it but I can't remember which thread I wrote on...

Anyway, I had a previous injury of a herniated disc about 5 years ago, which was resolved with physical therapy, although I get pain every now and again from it still (pre-pregnancy)

Now that I'm pregnant, I've had a lot of back pain, mostly starting the week before Christmas, and I had been wondering if it was pregnancy related or if I'd end up flat on my back again with the disc issue. Here's what has helped me (in hopes that it helps someone else!):
1. I got the Leachco Snoogle Loop pillow to help me sleep - LOVE IT - and since the first night I slept with it, my back pain has gotten worlds better.
2. I got a support belt (very thin one) from Motherhood Maternity - when I put it on, the relief was INSTANT (which is crazy, because looking at it, I have no idea how it supports me, but whatever - it works!)
3. I got Dr Scholl's lower back pain orthodics for my shoes ($11 at Walmart). I really think these work, because today is the first time I haven't used them since I got them, and I had a lot of pain today. 

Hope I helped!


----------



## Powell130

Thanx Bella!! I will be trying some of those out tomorrow!!

Yay, going Monday to pick up three boxes of clothes, A stroller, Car seat, Floor swing & Jumparoo from a friend :) Hubs better hurry up and finish his car so we can get the babys room cleaned out so we have somewhere to put all of this! lol we already have a stroller folded up in our closet and a carseat in the bedroom floor lol


----------



## Jary

Wish we had loads of room to put stuff! Our pram is bought but getting delivered in April so we don't have to find a home for it while we wait for baby. Will probably try and do that with the cot too. I do want a Moses basket soon tho and that'll probably stay in the spare room.

Haven't had any real back pain. I do sometimes at work but then I'm on my feet most of the day so no wonder! I get more groin and tummy pains where I'm growing and where baby's getting heavier. May have to invest in a body pillow soon tho and also night bras because I'm leaking again :(


----------



## Hann12

Bella I'm the same with pre existing disc issues - 1 prolapsed around 5 years ago and one during my last pregnancy. So far I'm managing surprisingly well but I know they could go at any time so I'm a ticking time bomb really. I'm doing Pilates and seeing a physio which is helping.

I managed to see OBEM last night, what a nice birth 'Sarah' had apart from having an idiot husband who couldn't see the button that clearly said emergency on it! What a moron! She stayed unbelievably calm for that when she must have been crowning!


----------



## Jary

We were laughing at that point Hann! OH love it especially as they put a close up of the actual buzzer. Silly man! But yes she did have a lovely birth :)


----------



## Sass827

I was having some serious siatica pain a few weeks ago. Now I just have bad lower back pain if I sit too long. 
Our OBEM takes place in Ohio, or at least season one does. Episode one was cute but a little ghetto, episode two had a teen mom, and I'm just getting into episode 3. I'm really addicted.


----------



## Jary

There's been a couple of teen mums on the UK version in past seasons. It varies a lot; you get older mums and even a lady who had had a road traffic accident when she was little so had some special needs. Was nice when they did a catch up episode a year or so later. I like the humour they put in the show too lol

I'm starting to feel like my belly is pulling me forward now so if I stand straight it feels a bit odd lol


----------



## Sass827

DH watched one with me and cried at the delivery! It was adorable. One baby was shoulder stuck and in danger but came out ok and another was getting vacuum and it kept popping off. DH s all like, why do you watch this? But I really think it's helping me get more informed.


----------



## Jary

Wish my OH cried at it! He just cringes whenever there's an icky part. Hope he doesn't do that when our baby comes out sticky and perhaps a little bloody!


----------



## eggo preggo

Hi Ladies, ive been absent for ages just have been so busy with work. Glad to see you are all doing well :) I see some of you found out the gender, do all of you know? i should find out today! all going great so far ...Powell 15lbs is not much at all esp since you were so small to start off with, ive gained around 18lbs. 
Take care xxx


----------



## Hann12

Good luck Eggo - let us know how you get on! 

Busy weekend for me - now have bought (but not had delivered yet) nursery furniture - cotbed and dresser/changer. Have some of the bedding and curtains, and just waiting for wall canvases (they all match). The room itself is not ready for us to put things up, its a complete mess because when we moved in that room was our dumping ground so we need to do a big sorting out! Looking forward to getting it ready though. 

Just found this for UK girls: 
https://www.netmums.com/pregnancy/baby-names-buys-and-rights/traditional-baby-names-popular-in-2012
I normally go with the official national office of statistics lists but this one looks pretty accuarate compare to that so thought it was worth a post for you all. 
Anyone closer on names?


----------



## Powell130

I'm at 18 lbs as of last night lol I mean I'm fine with the weight gain, as long as it's not all belly. Idk if ya'll remember but I'm the crazy one that wants some baby weight to keep after he's born haha So far I think the weight is going all over too, my pants legs and shirt sleeves are getting too tight. Yay. I just didn't expect to gain this quick! But I"m totally okay with it :) .. so far :haha:

I'm going to pick up baby stuff from my friend shortly. I'm excited!! And I think it'll help hubs work on his car faster since everythings gonna need a place to go, other than our bedroom floor ;) I already trip over a car seat half of the times I get up to go pee at night.


----------



## Hann12

I'm at around 12 pounds I think now, I can afford to put a bit on too so I'm not overly bothered at this stage. I think I'm at a similar weight gain to DD an I lost all of that within 3 months. I was able to do lots of walking then though which I won't be able to this time as I'll have a toddler as well!


----------



## Jary

I'm seeing mw tomorrow so going to ask if I can get weighed as I have know idea how much I've gained. 

Think I have a slippery fish in my belly and not a baby because i woke up this morning to lots of flipping about!


----------



## Powell130

What we got from a friend of mine today :) I don't think I'll have to buy Phillip Jr clothes for a little while lol
 



Attached Files:







carseat.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 5









clothes.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4









jumper.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3









stroller swing.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pinktiara

great score!! We have a 3 year old and two other grand kids in the family who are 4 and 2 so were set on clothes for a while too haha I will be buying everything upto about 3 months though cause for some reason none of us kept the baby baby clothes haha


----------



## Powell130

We got really lucky and got NB-12 months from her. Mainly 0-9 months, but still a bunch in every size. I was like WOW!


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> I'm seeing mw tomorrow so going to ask if I can get weighed as I have know idea how much I've gained.
> 
> Think I have a slippery fish in my belly and not a baby because i woke up this morning to lots of flipping about!

Happy papaya week!!


----------



## Jary

Thank you Powell! You too! Eep, where is the time going?


----------



## Jary

Saw mw but forgot to ask her to weigh me and also forgot to ask her about the Mat B1 certificate for work! Doh!


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations on being papayas!! 

My MW never weighs me, didn't do it at all at any appointment when I expecting DD except the checking in one. Not sure that they really bother here unless they have concerns to start with with high bmis, might be wrong though.


----------



## Powell130

That seems weird to me about the weighing because the nurse always takes my blood pressure and weighs me before I even see the OB. Crazy how different countries and stuff do things differently, huh?!


----------



## shellgirl

Hi Everyone,

I've been hiding out since last week when we got the scary news about my blood work. The risk was very high at 1 in 10. We were petrified and devastated. After a lot of talking, we decided to go forward with an amnio. I couldn't have that type of anxiety hanging over me for my entire pregnancy wondering if my baby girl was healthy. I had the amnio yesterday and was anxiously awaiting the results. The doctor called this morning and she is 100% healthy and 100% a she. I am so relieved and thankful. This last week has been the worst of my life and I am just so over joyed right now. I'm thankful for all weight gain and stretch marks to come. Nothing else matters now that I know my baby girl is in good shape.


----------



## Powell130

Yay!!! I'm so happy to hear this!!! I bet you and hubs are over the moon :)


----------



## Jary

Congrats Shellgirl! So pleased your little one is doing well and that you and your OH can relax and enjoy the pregnancy!


----------



## Hann12

That's great news shellgirl! I'm so sorry you had to go through it in the first place. At least you can now relax and enjoy the pregnancy with no more worries :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Congrats shell! Must be such a relief! Glad yo hear your little princess is perfect <3 x


----------



## Powell130

Hubs said "oh no you didn't lol"
 



Attached Files:







386606_4304169758518_270439927_n.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cgav1424

Awesome news shell! When we went in for the NT scan, hubs and I had already decided that we would get an amnio if we got alarming results. It's just better to be prepared in my opinion! I'm so glad that everything turned out perfectly for you guys! xx


----------



## shellgirl

Thank you so much everyone. I can't think of a time in my life when I've been more scared. I'm just so over joyed that everything is ok!


----------



## Powell130

So I need some advice. I've been getting the feeling like I need some time away from hubs. All we do lately is argue over stupid shit. Last week we even went like 3 days without even speaking. I've gotten to the point when he complains about something that I just say "ok" because anything else will cause a fight. He never says anything about being in a bad mood from work, but will just blow up when he gets home. Like yesterday, he seemed like he was in a bad mood when he walked thru the door, so I asked what's wrong. He says nothing. So I'm like okay come look at all the baby stuff I got from my friend today. I show him, he says "that's alot of stuff" and goes in the living room and sits down. Kinda made me sad because I was super excited about all of the stuff and thought he may be too, thought he'd wanna see the things she gave us rather than just looking at everything as a whole. When I brought it up to him that it upset me that he didn't seem like he gave a shit...started an argument. He hardly touches my belly and only does so when I get him to, only talks to the baby when I ask him to tell him good night and good morning. When I brought up that that makes me upset because I still feel like I'm the only one excited about it (i mean i know he'll be exicted when the baby is born, but it's not like he doesn't exist yet, he's just in my belly) it started a fight. I'm tired of the baby only hearing his voice when it's us arguing. 

I don't know what to do. I don't want to be here feeling like I'm living with a roommate rather than my husband, but I don't want to end my marriage or anything. I just feel we need some time apart and idk how to go about doing that! :/ I definitely have a place to stay if we do spend some time apart, my dad lives across the street and has a guest room. uuuughgggh I just dont know what to do. I'm tired of arguing, I'm tired of crying, I'm tired of feeling alone, I'm tired of him picking fights with me, I'm tired of having to be an ass to him to defend myself when he's a dick for no reason. When we argue he says stuff like why does everyone give me shit. I try to point out to him that when he's in a bad mood, everyone around him picks up on that shit cuz he puts out a really strong vibe. The guys at work can tell when he's in a bad mood just by looking at him, same with his parents/brother/family, same with me. Yet he thinks we all have a problem. It's like he doesn't understand how his vibes and stuff effects others. Idk what his deal is... I'm just tired of it...


----------



## cgav1424

Hey Powell - I know how you feel. Hubs doesn't act all that interested in this baby either. He's been really stressed out at work and thinking about finances and everything. We had a shit year (2012) between me needing two D&Cs, both our kids going to the emergency room (DS for stitches and DD fell and bumped her head and got a huge goose egg), and hubs needing 4 moles removed in 4 different procedures because they were pre-melanoma. So our medical bills were through the roof even though we have great insurance. Anyway, we've been arguing or just not talking and there's just been tension and it's been making me super sad. We finally had a heart-to-heart this past weekend and he told me how stressed he's been financially. It helped to plan everything out and for me to reassure him that I was planning on working when baby was 6-12 months old. I'm a SAHM and have been since DS was born (he's 11 now) and he didn't know that me working was an option. Ugh. Even though I immediately told him after we got our BFP that I knew we couldn't make it and live the way we wanted to unless I worked too! All I asked him was that I stay home with the baby for the first 6-12 months. He agreed, but apparently totally forgot about that conversation we had. It's been better since then, but he's still not as excited as I want him to be or as positive as I need him to be. 

I know he's capable of being excited and talking to my belly, etc. He was like that with both kids and used to play guitar and sing to my belly all the time. For some reason, he's just been detached with this pregnancy. I know he'll come around, but it's made me sad. He's never been one to get excited about baby stuff so I wouldn't take it personally about your DH not wanting to look at a bunch of baby gear. It's just so different for them. We have this little person growing inside us that depends on us for everything and I think it's hard for some men to grasp that. It's harder for them to bond while we're pregnant and takes an actual, tangible baby for the bonding to take place. 

Don't make any rash decisions about taking time apart now. Just try and sit down and have a real talk with him. Set some ground rules before you sit down like no yelling, no judging, and no interrupting each other. And just be totally open and hopefully he can reciprocate. If not, then maybe go stay at your dad's for a night since it's just right across the street. I'm sorry you're going through this, hon. Pregnancy is supposed to be this magical time, but between hormones and heightened emotions and the financial stress of bringing a new baby into this world... I think sometimes the excitement gets lost. You and DH will be fine. And you have a huge cyber-support group ready to listen and be here for you anytime! xx


----------



## pinktiara

sorry to hear what your going through with the hubs I found mine was sort of like that not as much fighting or being a jerk just not as interested with our first turns out he was super scared and nervous but a week after our son came yes a week haha he was back to normal. This time were trying to get away with eachother before the baby comes it's alot of stress on a man too which us women never think of because were carry the darn baby what do they have to be stressed about.Hopefully in time things will be better for you guys xo


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I'm team blue!! Xx


----------



## Sass827

Congrats shell! Good job being brave enough to do that scary test! I'm so happy it all worked out for you! Must have been such a hell week. 
Congrats on team blue Charlene! 
Powell- I'm sorry you and DH are in the shits. I think it's just such a different experience for guys. Mine has been having nightmares. I think it's been scared in general and financial stress. If you think you want a break, take it! There's nothing wrong with going over to your dads for a bit. Maybe it's what your DH needs too? Try to have a talk about 
it. 
AFM, my mom is makin my life hell. She calls once a week and just screams murder at me. She's making stuff up about me and DH and stuff she claims happened, but we were there. We know it's not true. I think she's having a breakdown of some kind. her plates full- my brother is on drugs and she and my dad are fighting a lot, but it's like she's taking it all out on me. Now, she's cancelled our shower and told me she wants nothing to do with me anymore. I'm almost at the point that I don't want anything to do with this crazy version of her either. I just want my mom back.


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations stevensmummy!

Anna - I'd sit down and talk to him like you have with us, just lay it out there with how you are feeling and hopefully things will get resolved much better. Men don't show their excitement as much as we do, especially over the little things we buy. I have so far bought everything for this baby, including all the decoration etc for the nursery and DH has said its nice but he's not really bothered to be honest! It could look like anything and he would have said that! I struggled to get him to talk about baby names, we agreed on our boy name but not a girls name. He just couldn't be bothered to think about it like its a trial. Finally I just said that I needed to get it resolved in my mind what they would be called if its a girl and we agreed a name but I wouldn't say that I left the conversation feeling like he loved the name, it was just like he accepted it. Its annoying but I really think thats how men can be. They get excited about cars and stereos instead lol

Sass - I don't even know what to say, I'm just so sorry that your mum is being like this. Its really rubbish to take everything out on you. The only thing I can suggest is backing off and leaving her to it and hoping she comes to her senses. It sounds like it would be better for you to have someone else organise the shower even if she hadn't cancelled, she clearly has a lot on her plate. Really hope she changes her attitude soon :hugs:


----------



## Jary

Powell sorry you guys are having some issues. I agree it might be best for you both to have a break, take a moment to relax and then when you next see each other you can have a sit down and listen to both your concerns. It's not easy to talk about stuff but I find that it does help...rather than continuing to be angry at each other and avoid letting each other know how you feel.

On the other hand....cute doggy pic! I love dressing my mums dog up; he goes all sad and rigid and I can't help but laugh. Mean, but it's cute!

Congrats stevensmummy!


----------



## Jary

Hey ladies! Been quiet for a couple of days on here!

How is everyone??


----------



## mathgenius33

Yeah I was thinking the same thing. I miss this thread. How is everyone doing toward the end of the second trimester? I guess this is the easiest part of the pregnancy. Soon we'll all be huge.


----------



## Hann12

I'm still around! Been having some cramping and numbness in my arms, think its carpal tunnel, and my SPD is getting worse but my back amazingly is holding out for now! Seeing a physio on weds. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## mathgenius33

I heard we are more susceptible to carpal tunnel. I don't think I have it, but a few days ago I woke up with a numb hand, probably from sleeping on it. I'm glad your back is doing fine.


----------



## Jary

Feeling a bit sorry for myself this evening :( it's OHs birthday so we've had a busy day (including buying a new family car) and we were off to see our friend play in his new ska band but about 15 mins in I started getting some uncomfortable cramps and back pain so of course it got me all worried. I thought it best to come home since I didn't want to make it worse. Home now and relaxing in front of the tv. Pains have gone but glad we came home. Just sad I couldn't stay for the rest of the gig!

Anywho baby gave us lovely kicks for daddy's birthday lol.

How's everyone else's wrigglers doing??? :)


----------



## cgav1424

Hi everyone! It has been quiet lately! I guess after the excitement of gender scans, being out of the woods of first tri and yet to deal with the discomfort of third tri... we have nothing to complain about!

Hubs has a company party we have to go to tonight and I'm feeling like a fat cow and don't want to go, but we have to make an appearance. Luckily, I still fit into a dress I wore Christmas of 2011. I just had to get some tights so will hopefully be comfortable and warm enough tonight. 

Hann - glad your back is holding up, but sorry about the SPD. 

Powell - hope everything's better hon.

:hi: math!

Jary - sorry you couldn't finish the set and that baby was giving you some worries, but glad that everything's okay! What kind of car did you get? We need to start shopping for a car that's comfortable for all five of us. 

Well, off to go squeeze into my tights and dress. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend! xx


----------



## Sass827

Hey girls! Happy to hear everyone is doing so well. I hope things are going good for Powell. 
Mixed bag over here. Feeling great. Dylan's kicking like crazy. DH was playing with her last night doing a little back and forth on my belly. :) 
Mom is still being a monster. HAs officially cancelled the shower, but my aunt and godmom have stepped up to take over. 
Went on a nice hike today with DH, friends and the dogs. Felt great, just a little scared of falling on the snowy rocks.


----------



## Powell130

Thanx ladies! Everything has been going really well actually. We had a heart to heart last night and things have been amazing since :) 

My dad ordered our bed set off the registry today! Should be here between the 15th-21st! So then we'll be able to get the right shades of paint to match! I'm getting so excited!! 

We let Phillip Jr decide where we were going for dinner tonight lol hubs would name a restaurant and we'd judge the kicks. Longhorns won for sure, he'd kick so hard when hubs would say the name lol


----------



## Jary

Thanks cgav! We got a Nissan Almera Tino....don't know if you get those in US? It's not a pretty car but its 2.2 litre engine, diesel and has lots of boot space for the pram. We had a Nissan Micra as well as my Peugeot but the Micra is sadly no longer road worthy due to rust. However the engine has been brilliant and I've never ever had any engine trouble with it. So I trust Nissan engines to be reliable.

Powell I'm so glad you and hubs are happier now! It's amazing what a good chat can do!


Changing the topic; I am SO looking forward to maternity leave. I'm miserable going to work >.< at the moment, I feel looking after a new baby will be so much more easier than trying to look after all my patients at work! It's so busy!


----------



## shellgirl

Powell: So happy to hear you and hubs are doing better

Sass: Sorry to hear about your mom, but that's great your auntie and godmother are helping out!

Jary: Ugh about the pains, but Woo-Hoo for a new car!

AFM, I went to a wedding last night and was having such a great time seeing all my girlies I don't see very often and haven't seen since I've been showing. They were all so excited about my bump! It was so cute. Well, we were seated at a table with 2 couples I knew and 1 I didn't. The girl asked me if I wanted to try her white russian. I said, "Thank you, but no. I'm pregnant." She congratulated me and we went on with our dinner. "The Way You Look Tonight" came on and my husband said I looked beautiful and asked me to dance with him. I was touched and we had a nice dance. When we got back to the table, the girl looks at me and says, "Wow. You ARE pregnant. When are you due?" When I replied June, she looked at me like I was an alien and said, "Oh my god. Is it twins?" I said, "No." Then she says, "Is it triplets?" SHE WAS SERIOUS!!!! I'm not even that big. Who the F does she think she is? She tried to back pedal and say I looked great and it was obviously all in my belly because she couldn't even tell I was pregnant when I was sitting down. I seriously wanted to reach across the table and punch her in her face. What's worse is, then when my husband wanted to dance with me again, I didn't want to because I was so self conscious of how I looked. My eyes filled up with tears uncontrollably (thanks hormones) and I had a hard time keeping it together. I love my bump and don't want dumb ass bitches making me feel like a big fat cow. When will people learn that it's not acceptable to comment on the size of a pregnant woman? The only comment that should be made when you say you're pregnant and your due date is that you look great. I'm mostly upset that it put a sour note on an otherwise wonderful evening full of fun with friends and romance with my hubby. Stupid bitch. End rant.


----------



## Powell130

OMG That's awful!! I really hate that people don't realize how much of an ass they're being when they open their mouths when they say shit like that! I am seriously going to start commenting on peoples weight when they say something like that lol Just because you're pregnant doesn't mean your size is on the table for judgement!


----------



## mathgenius33

Sorry to hear about that rude comment, Shellgirl. Everyone is different during pregnancy and that should be respected. I hope you don't remember the wedding for that, but for the good things about it.


----------



## Jary

Don't worry Shellgirl! I'm sure you have a lovely bump. People do seem to forget to think when commenting on bumps which is annoying..I even had a patient call me a pregnant midget the other week! I'm short but not that short lol.


Getting all excited as me and OH bought a Moses basket today :) it's really cute and I keep looking at it thinking 'there's going to be a baby in there in 4 months time!'

Also bought some booties and muslin cloths...our baby stash is growing!


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry shell. I'd bet she hasn't been pregnant before. I hope she Gets as big as a pup tent when it's her turn!


----------



## Hann12

Shell that's rubbish that she said that and made you feel like that. It always seems to be women who make insensitive comments too! 

Jary - yay for the basket! My parents are coming on weds and bringing ours as I left it in their storage. Very exciting! Not long left at work too

Sass - I'm glad your aunt had stepped in with the shower, just hope your mum comes around :hugs:

Anna - glad you sorted stuff out with DH, it shows how much a good talk can make a difference!

My DH has been invited on a load of holidays this year, 3 stag weekends (one abroad, two here but not near home), a long weekend in ibiza and a week to Barcelona. He is going on the stags but has declined the others because a) we genuinely don't have the money, we might not have enough for our own holiday which obv comes first! B) he'd spend precious time away from our children and me and he doesn't see them enough as it is because of work. He apparently had been given a hard time by his friends which then makes me feel bad that hes being treated like that but then I also feel angry because none of them have any responsibilities, most are unmarried, and their money is just spent on fun stuff whereas ours has to pay the bills. really makes me angry that they say things like that too him as I worry that he wants to go but I'm stopping him. I don't think that is the case but I just hate the way they all gang up and make it as if I've said he can't go whereas the reality is that we just have very different lives now. I know one day when they have families of their own they will finally get it, I just wish they could grow up a bit now and not be such arses!!


----------



## shellgirl

Thanks ladies. I'm not one to take what someone might say about me so personally, but this really struck a nerve! I was so shocked, I couldn't even think of anything to say back. 

Hann, I'm constantly irritated by dh's friends. They're all younger idiots who just get drunk all the time and listen to techno music all night. They have zero responsibilities and don't even have girlfriends. I hope your DH keeps his priorities straight and keeps those trips to a minimum!


----------



## Sass827

That's so tough Hann. For DH and I, the shoe is on the other foot. I'm the one with all the single friends who do all the fun stuff. I think you are doing the right thing by never stopping him and just letting him figure it out on his own. my DH never gets in my way, but usually I don't go so I can spend more time with him. And my friends mostly know it and have stopped asking me to go much anymore now. But it's been a long process, spanning over years. time will eventually catch up with his friends.


----------



## Hann12

Sass I think his friends will stop inviting him too at some point. Its the pressure that they lay on though thats upsetting and annoying. Girls at least are slightly better, boys just try to wind each other up and say nasty things. I'm hoping they just stop soon!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hann i'm beginning to hate OH's friends! They have no respect for the fact he has a family and he was up and one of their houses not too long ago and OH passed out and they got his phone and thought it would be funny to message girls on fb!! I do believe its them and not OH because they do it to each other even when OH isn't there! They messaged my brothers ex who was his gf at the time asking her to come and meet him and to dump my brother, luckily my brother knows it wasn't OH but wanted to smack his mates which I can't blame him for! And then a few days later I got messaged from a guy saying that OH had been messaging his GF asking her about her BF asking him to dump her for OH!! Anyway despite knowing it was them I had a go at OH because he knows what they are like, they can do what they want with each others phone but when they do it to steven (who is the only one of them who has a stable gf and son) I think its out of order and he should have told them that and put them in their place, but of course he told me I was over-reacting :/! 

And Jary I get the whole 'midget' thing too, along with being fat! By my 6 year old sister and wee steven picked it up and calls me it too :haha: little shits lol <3 xx


----------



## nearlythere38

men r idiots together. hubby was out with them other week and his best mate wrote on my Facebook saying that in 2014 they are all going to Vegas for their 30ths and that they were telling me not asking me.......yeah i can see that happening when we will have a five year old, 2 year old and 1 year old and im not working.........never mind a family holiday or anything


----------



## Hann12

That's what two of the trips are for this year - his 30th, and I'm seen as the nasty cow who won't let him go with us very unfair as we just can't afford it! Plain and simple! 
Everytime one of DHs friends get married they go on about the stag being in Vegas. If must be an annoying boy thing, thankful it's not happened yet!
Charlene - that story is so annoying too. Grrrr to boys (not even men!)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Lol and they wanted him to go to amsterdam with them,errrrrm lemme think about that. NO! x


----------



## Hann12

What is it with men?!!! Thing is my DH is almost 3 years younger than me so his friends are mainly all single or in young relationships so have no idea of the life that we lead. They just think he's under the thumb which is not the case. They can't accept that he would prefer to have time with his family than them!


----------



## shellgirl

It's the same for me Hann. My DH is 3 years younger than me and his friends are all drunk losers who just want to go to music fests and do drugs. Excuse me if I don't find that appropriate! They all need to grow up and get real lives.


----------



## Hann12

Arghhh shell so annoying isn't it?! And anything that is different to their drunk life is seen as wrong or sad rather than appreciating that we are doing what we want and are happy!


----------



## shellgirl

It's SO ANNOYING! I know they all think I'm just this horrible controlling bitch that doesn't want dh to have any fun because I'm pregnant. Well, I wasn't that fond of these behaviors before I was pregnant either, but now I just have more ground for enforcement!


----------



## Powell130

23 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







23weeks.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jary

Lovely bump Powell! OH thinks mine has expanded quite a bit in the past couple of weeks. 

My man must be odd then lol. He doesn't go off to pub or go on a night out very often at all. He says often that he just looks forward to a night on the sofa with me. We do go out to see our friends from time to time but I'm always brought along as they are my friends as well as his.

My OH is like a big kid tho. He loves his games (in fact he's preparing for gaming once baby is here by getting some fancy gaming headphones with his bday money so he won't wake baby up lol)

Anyone getting achey pelvises? I'm feeling like an old lady at the mo when I move. I have now got a body pillow tho so that helps!!


----------



## Powell130

Yeah my hubs doesn't go out like that either. The only time he's been out anywhere that he didn't bring me was when they had their holiday "party" at the Tilted Kilt a couple of weeks ago. We normally do things together, I don't think he likes to go alone, and neither do I so it works :) 

No achey hips, but I am having some problems with my back. I made an appointment in the AM to see what the deal is!


----------



## nearlythere38

yes the aching has started this last week for me. all my hips, lower back and pubic bone....i feel about 90 years old


----------



## pinktiara

Oh the old lady aches are awesome haha my dr said because this is my second baby that everything has loosened up hence why i have so much pain and that I should go to physio but I don't have the time for it so ill tough it out for the next 3 and a half months.


----------



## mathgenius33

It was the craziest first day of classes today. I left my iphone in a single-occupancy restroom at the college where I teach. A half an hour later, on my way to teach a class, I noticed it was missing. To make a long story short, my students showed me how to track it down and we were able to see exactly where it was on GPS. The guy who took it brought it back once it started making weird sounds through the tracking devise my students set up, but I was losing my mind for that half an hour before we found it.

I was a little concerned for the baby because I have never been that frantic during the pregnancy. I was feeling some round ligament pain at one point while I was running around like crazy. I also felt it a little yesterday, it's almost as if I'm feeling the baby growing. I love that. The baby is fine, she's been kicking normally since the incident. I just hate it that I had to make her nervous like that over a material possession.

Some people commented on how they couldn't believe that was me running so fast because they didn't realize pregnant women are actually really fast. It was an adrenaline rush like I've never experienced before. I think what it might be is that our defenses improve while we're pregnant as a natural mechanism to protect the baby. For example our ancestors used to need to run away from wild animals, especially to protect their little ones.

Have other people had similar experiences?


----------



## Jary

The inside of my thighs also really ache. And to top it off last night I got cramp in my entire leg! Not the sort of thing you want when a friend is over! He didn't mind tho. He and OH were content after the roast dinner I made lol

I've had to run when at work because if the emergency buzzer goes off it could be potentially an arrest so we have to move quickly. I let the others run fast than me tho as I have an excuse!

I know what you mean about the baby growing! I feel like mine is too! I keep getting surprised at where I feel the kicks but then I remember that my uterus and baby won't stay below my belly button forever! I just feel heavier too. Getting a little breathlessness too


----------



## Hann12

Lots of aches and pains starting! I'm off to the physio later about hips and back but going to mention my hands have been crampy and numb, guessing carpal tunnel. 

Sorry short post but DD isn't well and teething and not sleeping at night or the day now apparently. Really exhausted :(


----------



## prolifer

I get loads of pain if I walk for about an hour - which I have to do if I wanna see my chiropractor :/ Been so tired lately, I even almost fall asleep on the sofa but I get jumped on by my kids lol So I move to my bed, and it turns into a trampoline -_- No rest for me lol


----------



## Jary

My hands feel odd in the morning...don't know if its that they feel numb or whether its more stiffness than anything. They swell a bit but that's normal for me but I feel like I've got to flex them lots before they feel like my hands again.

I'm enjoying a day off before going on nights tomorrow. Still, I have a long day on Monday and then 8 days off work! I really need it. So so tired!


----------



## mathgenius33

Is papaya the fruit for both 23 weeks and 24 weeks?


----------



## shellgirl

Grapfruit is 24. Here's the full list:

https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Tickers must be glitching out.... mine still says papaya, too. And Shell - your list says papaya is supposed to be for week 22... Week 23 is a grapefruit, and week 24 is a cantaloupe!


----------



## Jary

I was in the supermarket yesterday looking at veg and thinking they must have put some in the wrong order...it makes it seem baby goes smaller and then bigger again for some weeks!

As long as our bumps are growing! I keep forgetting to measure mine


----------



## Hann12

Had my physio, back is holding up pretty well considering but not sure how much longer as noticeable pain is starting but I'm glad I have got this far. Also asked her about the numbness and cramps in my hand/arms. Its not carpel tunnel as I assumed, apparently its bad neck positioning which is a bit scary but not a lot to be done. 
The dr appointment went well, baby is good and head down - actually in a very similar position to where Annabelle used to be later in the pregnancy. Unfortunately though my blood pressure has dropped down to 80/55 which explains the feeling faint. Got to go back tomorrow for bloods to check iron etc but been told to rest a lot. I almost laughed at that, I mean who gets to rest with a toddler?! Especially at the moment with the lack of sleep! Oh well. 

I remember last time the fruits getting all confused - it ends up being a watermelon, but is a watermelo for about the last 4-6 weeks or something!


----------



## Powell130

Crazy tickers!


----------



## Jary

Hann your baby is well organised by being head down already! Mine is still transverse I think judging by the kicks, but he/she does flip and there's moments it feels like they are doing an Irish dance on my bladder :)


----------



## Hann12

It's weird because I have been feeling kicks low down tonight so maybe it's moved again! Not too worried, lots of time for it to get into position :)


----------



## robinson380

I have not been on in a while probably b/c I have been looking online at baby stuff!! Hope everyone is doing well.
I have been having lots of kicks...finally. I have an anterior placenta so I could feel something but now the kicks are very obvious. I had an u/s yesterday b/c my dr referred me to a specialist. (My sisters baby has an easily repairable heart defect, so it was precautionary). Anyway baby is measuring big but they are not going to move my due date. And baby looks healthy :)

Jary: My hands have been feeling tingly too. Weird!


----------



## Jary

I've felt kick towards my bladder and generally down in that direction but now I'm laying down I can feel them in the usual belly bit. Actually I think it's more jumping and flipping again. Baby party!


----------



## prolifer

I am so glad I am careful at night, I co-sleep with my 5yo and she gave me two powerful kicks last night but as I generally lay with her behind me it only hit my back and when I turn to face her I have my hands in front of my bump or a bunch of blankets between us covering my bump.

Her 3yo brother is climbing out of his crib on his own now so we announced it's time for him to get into a big boy bed, now suddenly my 5yo wants one too lol


----------



## Sass827

The fruit thing is weird. WTEWYE says 23 should be corn. Or was it 24? I'm not good remembering anything these days. and I get out of breath so easy! 
I hope all of your pains go away ladies. And your kiddos let you get more sleep! 
Dylan has been kicking up a storm this week and I love it!


----------



## mathgenius33

I'm also forgetting everything. I left some papers in one of my classrooms today, and also yesterday. The cell phone missing thing from yesterday was scary, but I think it's a totally normal pregnancy thing to forget things. 

Also, I've gotten noticeably slower at swimming when we do sets. Even though gravity shouldn't play a role, I can feel the extra weight slowing me down in the water. It makes sense because if you think about it, it's kind of hard to swim while carrying a human. Plus, I have the excuse that she's squeezing my lungs so I don't have as much air capacity.


----------



## Hann12

V day today yay!


----------



## shellgirl

Hooray for V-day Hann!


----------



## Jary

V day??


----------



## Hann12

Viability day - if your baby is born past 24 weeks they consider it a baby not a fetus and do what they can to save it as statistically they can save a 24 week old (though obviously not ever something you'd want to test).


----------



## Jary

Ahh I see! I've read that in a space of a couple of weeks their chances of survival dramatically increase if they are born early.

I've seen pics of babies born around our gestations and they are so so tiny but it's amazing what they can do now to save them :)


----------



## cgav1424

Happy V day Hann!!!


----------



## Jary

My baby is naughty! All along the drive to work he or she was dancing on my quickly filling bladder! Not fun! Haha


----------



## Powell130

Happy V Day!!!! 

I'm counting down til mine :)


----------



## Jary

OMG the havoc a little snow has caused! Took me an hour and 45 mins to get home when it normally takes 40 mins. Luckily, my boss rang and offered to put me on annual leave for tonight as she could get staff in to cover. Saved me worrying about driving back in.

Good thing too as more snow expected and temp will drop. Plus I woke up to turn on my other side earlier and I thought I'd damaged my hips! The pain was awful :( luckily its ok now and I'm back to the usual ache but it wasn't pleasant!


----------



## mathgenius33

Officially 24 weeks today, as far as my official due date goes. At our last US they said she might be a little older, but in the end she'll be ready when she's ready.

I was thinking a lot about V day, and although it's an awesome thing in theory, I'm so happy that my baby is still safely with me. I'm glad I'm doing everything I can to give her the best opportunity in the womb. 

It makes me so sad to see the premies born this early. They're suffering so much their first months of life when they should be comfortably in their mother's body. It's great that if an emergency happens they can survive, but I was literally pouring tears thinking about the innocent 2 lb babies born too early and fighting for their lives.

Sorry if this is a downer. I'm still thrilled for V day for all of us, but I really hope none of our babies have to worry about that.


----------



## Hann12

I totally agree with you mathgenius, I think v day is a nice milestone to hit but in no way is a baby 'ready' to be born. Its very sad seeing the TV programmes where you actually see 24 week babies born and the struggles they go through. Its not nice and hopefully none of us will have that happen. It also makes me mad when I hear of people trying to 'evict' their babies before the due date. Babies do loads of growth in the last few weeks, especially brain growth so doing things to make them come out early is not acceptable in my eyes. I know a good few people who have lied that their waters have broken early (35-37 weeks) so that they get induced as they were fed up being pregnant and wanted to meet their baby. I know we all feel a bit like that in the end, and there's nothing wrong with walking, bouncing on a ball, DTD etc to see if things start naturally, but I think its very wrong getting medical intervention to get them out if they aren't ready unless there is a genuine problem with the mother or baby and they need to come out for that reason.


----------



## Jary

What?! What kind of person wants to 'evict' their baby that early? Their poor little lungs haven't developed properly. I was watching Maternity Ward earlier and a woman' water had broken at 26 weeks. Her little one was only 2.2lbs but survived. I had some tears in my eyes!

My OH was about 3lbs born and spent a few months in neonatal but he's grown up just fine but I agree it's best when babies come when they are ready. It is slightly reassuring knowing that they could survive if they arrived now but we would all be worried about them and would miss out on that skin to skin contact if they were born at the right time. It's not nice for them to spend a long time in a plastic incubator surrounded by machines. It is fantastic what modern tech can do now but I wouldn't want my baby to go through that. I keep telling wriggles he/she needs to stay in my belly until 40 weeks...maybe a few days early lol

Had a nice walk in the snow earlier. Hoping walking may help my pelvis....still achey :(


----------



## Hann12

You would be amazed Jary. I was in a bnb group with DD and some people from about 32 weeks were talking about evicting their babies because they had enough! One girl told them her waters had started to trickle out at 35 weeks and they had no way of verifying it as I think if the hind waters go then they don't know so they have to believe you and therefore induce you. The baby spent 2 weeks in hospital as had breathing problems. She spent the whole time on fb going on about how her baby was so small, but she loved how it was smal! Then one of the girls I did Nct with did the same thing but at 39 weeks as she was fed up of stop start labour (which can happen to a lot of people and is annoying but nit enough to lie!). Hers was born a week early which again she loved because her baby was small!


----------



## Jary

Aww that's awful! I can understand if you get to 39 weeks and want baby out but why lie? I'd try natural methods like you mentioned like walking etc but when you mentioned some people want medical intervention it just goes beyond me. They'd have to be really deceitful to pull that off.

The only time I'd want that is if baby was way overdue and getting too big to deliver naturally or causing problems. Otherwise it's quite nice having that suspense of when baby will arrive! I would feel better if my labour started naturally because then I know baby is ready to be born rather than decide when they should be born to suit me (apart from the way overdue bit, it may be selfish but I am terrified of the thought of a c-section. I know if baby is in danger they can cut me open all they like to make sure they are safe but I'd rather avoid it if i can)


----------



## Hann12

Completely agree Jary, I also want to avoid a c section (hopefully we will!) but babys come when they are ready within reason (extremely overdue not good!!). I just think some peoples are terrible when it comes to things like this :(


----------



## mathgenius33

I agree. As badly as I want to meet my baby, I want to meet her when she is ready. Personally, I was born 2 weeks early, but that's because that's when my mom's water broke for real and she went into labor. She tells me she was actually really surprised it was so early and since I was the firstborn, she was wondering if her water really broke so early. It did, yet I was born at a completely normal weight. In the end she thinks maybe the due date was wrong all along.

Although I hope we get to 39 or 40 weeks with my baby, I'm currently in the process of fining potential subs for the 4 math classes I teach at the college, just in case my daughter decides 37 or 38 weeks is when she wants to come. She's due right during finals week, so the timing couldn't be better as long as everything goes according to plan. 

There's no way I'd sit around while my students take a final just waiting for my water to break, so I'm taking that whole week off regardless.


----------



## prolifer

I agree with waiting for baby to be ready, my last two were induced but if they hadn't been I would have lost the boy (cord around throat) and my girl would have lost her eye (long story) 

So will be induced again, but going to leave it as long as possible ^^


----------



## Hann12

Your situation(s) are very different though pro. You needed to be induced for the safety of your babies. I am completely supportive of that, it's the lying and doing dangerous things to make them come out earlier than they should that I don't agree with :)


----------



## Jary

Yeah if there's no medical reason for induction then it shouldn't be allowed. I was two weeks early too but naturally...just hope if my baby does the same, he/she won't then put me in labour for 72 hours like I did to my poor mum!

AFM went to see Django last night. Baby got excited during the gunfights!


----------



## mathgenius33

So Pro, this means you have a good chance of actually ending up with an April baby instead of May?

Jary, I know what you mean about the baby getting excited. Mine gets excited when there are a lot of people around and she hears the voices. I think she might be a social girl because she already wants to be in on the conversations. 

Is anyone else feeling the baby mostly when you're resting though? I tend to feel the strongest kicks when I'm resting in bed or right before one of my many bathroom trips in the middle of the night.


----------



## Jary

Mathsgenius baby does become more active in the evening when I'm more likely to be resting. Except today...little tinker has been jumping about all over the place today! Was enjoying my peaceful lie in and then baby kept nudging me (either that or it was hiccoughs) so I gave up and got up, but as soon as I stop moving my little jumping bean is away!


----------



## Powell130

I read that baby is more active when we're resting and sitting still because when we're busy and moving around, they're kinda getting rocked to sleep in the fluid and when we lay down it gets still so they wake up. Kinda makes sense to me


----------



## Hann12

That's exactly it Powell - also we tend to not feel it when we are running around getting stuff done as we are busy focusing on other things. In general though they wake when we are asleep as there is no rocking sensation sending them to sleep


----------



## Jary

That's what I read too...suppose it's why babies like being rocked when they are out of the womb too because it reminds them of us moving about.

My hips still ache so much :( just hope it doesn't get any worse or will have to see dr or mw


----------



## prolifer

mathgenius - possibly, but I am going to strive for May 1st at the very earliest! I want her to stay in there as long as I can stand it, but by the time 38 weeks rolls around I need help to get up, walk and I am in a lot of pain. 

So I will try to keep bub in there, but it's really up to circumstances :)


----------



## mathgenius33

That's good pro. My due date is May 11, but then they said she may be 40 weeks by May 8th based on her size. I really hope to make it through the whole semester other than finals. So I'm hoping for May 2nd at the very earliest (my last day of instruction). 

But just in case my daughter decides she wants to arrive earlier, my husband will be coming to work with me the last 2 weeks of classes so it can be him who drives me to the hospital if needed. He will "telecommute" in a sense, but work from the college rather than home on his computer. He's an engineer, way too introverted to be a professor like I am.


----------



## JaysBaby

I have an ipad(works with iPhone as well) has anyone used the My Baby's Beat app? It lets you hear your baby's heartbeat as long as you're using headphones *without* a mic.
I love this app but I'm not quite sure if I'm really hearing my daughters hb. I'm a very small woman 5'1, 97lbs and I'm just thinking that might be the reason the hb sounds odd to me lol I would never put my trust in an iPhone app when it comes to my baby's safety she still kicks and practices her karate skills. I know she is fine I'm just wondering if its because its an app the the hb sounds weird. I wish I could find my stethoscope or a decent Doppler(in a store)



I'm 21+3 and whenever I use it i know exactly where to go(baby is low so she stays by my right hip in the pelvic area) anyway I get a hb everytime within 30-45 seconds but it doesn't sound like a bump bump bump more like a humm humm humm anyone else have this and am I really hearing her or am I just slightly crazy? Lol 

Thanks for any input ladies 

I hope everyone is having a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Sass827

You have a major artery down there that you can pretty easily pick up on by accident. I have no clue how an iphone would find a heart beat though. I bought a doppler online for about $30 and it's pretty awesome, but if it wasn't telling us the heart rate, I think I would have confused the artery with the baby, especially in the beginning. The heart rate should sound like that woosh, woosh, almost like running horses. GL!


----------



## Powell130

V-Day tomorrow!!! Whose with me?


----------



## Jary

Woop! 24 weeks!

I've celebrated by getting really painful leg cramp this morning and agonising round ligament pain. I think after my awful day at work yesterday it set it off because I didn't rest properly. Oh well I'm off for a week now so ill see if it improves with rest.

Baby celebrated too! I had both hands on my tummy last night when i got into bed and I could feel all kinds of movement. It even made me laugh because it tickled :D feels weird but totally magical!


----------



## Hann12

Happy v day Powell and Jary!

I'm with you on the annoying pains Jary, my hips are the hips of an elderly lady today lol. 
Also woke at 5 and couldn't get back to sleep grrrr.


----------



## Jary

Hehe I feel elderly too...couldn't stand straight because of the pain so I probably looked like an old hag!

Baby is defo more active now! Anyone else finding this?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jary - the day I turned 24 weeks I def noticed a pick up in activity! Baby is constantly on the move!

AFM 25 weeks today! Yay 15 weeks to go!!!


----------



## Hann12

I noticed a big increase in rolling/moving around 24 weeks too, more than kicks which I have lots of, but actually movements so I can actually feel the baby and its head and bum for example.


----------



## Jary

I've been hoping to feel limbs but haven't so far but I don't want to palpate too hard. I've been trying to do it how the community midwife taught me while I was a student nurse. I think I felt something pointy/boney like an elbow but it had moved when I tried again lol. But last night I knew I could feel feet kicking on one side and pressure from the head on the other. So sweet to get more definition that there's a little person in there :) don't care about the pain and discomfort I've had so far because little Wriggles makes it all worth it (let's hope I still think that when I'm in labour hehe)

Hard to believe that not all that long ago we were all hoping we would be getting that BFP and now we all have wriggly bumps! :)


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Hehe I feel elderly too...couldn't stand straight because of the pain so I probably looked like an old hag!
> 
> Baby is defo more active now! Anyone else finding this?

Yeah in the last maybe 3 days, baby has been SO active. I mean when he's active, I feel about 45 movements per minute! It's so crazy, I can't imagine what I'll be feeling once he's bigger :) I love it! My hand is on my tummy almost everytime I sit down because as soon as I'm still for about 2 minutes, he's bouncing around in there <3 And I can definitely feel body parts. I haven't quite been able to tell the difference between a head and a bum but it's definitely one or the other lol and sometimes I feel feet or hands. It's so cool!! Makes me fall more in love with my little guy each time he makes his presence known <3 <3 <3


----------



## Jary

Awww it's like an overload of cuteness before they are even born! Wriggles felt like they were doing a tap dance when I was on my side in bed and I'm surprised OH couldn't feel it lol....think he/she did a somersault which I still find is a weird sensation.

Finally finally got some good kicks recorded :)

Love your avatar pic Powell! Reminds me of my friend who is now 35 weeks preggo and just had a bump photo shoot and one of her pics says 'made with true love and a sprinkle of naughtiness' love it!


----------



## shellgirl

Congrats on your V-day Powell! How exciting. I am so jealous of all the movements! I'm a month behind most of you and have an anterior placenta, so I've only felt light sporadic movements and flutters. Hoping to feel real kicks any day now. I know she's moving quite a bit because if I put my doppler on my belly, I can hear her squirrelling around in there and can only get the hb for a second now before she moves. Having my 20 week scan today and can't wait to see her again!


----------



## Powell130

Crazy thing... I also have an anterior placenta, found out on my 20 week ultrasound.. We've been able to see him move since 18 weeks && it's gotten so strong lately! I had no idea I even had an anterior, nor did I expect it cuz of all the movement lol 

I love that quote your friend used Jary, I just may have to copy :)

Thanx ladies! V day is a great feeling :)


----------



## Jary

Shellgirl I was getting all worried about not feeling kicks but on the day of 20 week scan I felt loads! I guess it was due to my anterior placenta. Good luck with your scan!!!

I do love that line, Powell :)


----------



## Powell130

Happy VDay to us <3
 



Attached Files:







love.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jary

Lovely lovely bump!


----------



## shellgirl

Had our anatomy scan today and all looks well with baby girl! Here's Ms. Eleanor Joy. So in love with her!!!
 



Attached Files:







Eleanor 20 wk us.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Powell130

Beautiful!! <3


----------



## Powell130

A friend of mine && I
 



Attached Files:







megabby_zps058ff816.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sass827

Congrats shell!


----------



## Jary

Aww shell she looks so sweet! Congrats!

AFM; aside from my leg still aching from cramp, I got out of bed this morning with no pain in my hips! Yay!


----------



## Powell130

yay for no pain in the hips!! I'm so glad, that must be terrible!

my back still hurts some, but not as bad. But still not quite easily bearable! This sux :/


----------



## Jary

I'm glad it's gone too! But achey at times but I'm no longer afraid to move. It was painful overnight but I made sure that wherever I lay I had my body pillow in between my legs and kept my legs parallel to each other so I think that helped.

Powell I hope your backache gets better but unfortunately for us our little ones are going to get heavier and make us walk like ducks lol. The joys of pregnancy! I started getting intense lower back pain last night on the way back from picking up OHs new car. I don't think my body liked me driving! I got worried but after walking about for a bit it went away and nothing since so thank gods for that! I knew baby was ok as they were doing their usual kick about. I know we can expect backache but since it was sudden I was hoping it would just go away...don't fancy a trip to the hospital just yet!


----------



## Hann12

Yep the back pain and hip pain is only going to get worse lol!! Yay ;)

Congratulations shell girl and love the name!

My hospital finally sent out my notes and they are wrong - LMP is wrong, EDD is wrong and my doctors surgery is wrong!! Seriously annoying as I now have to chase them again to get it sorted and they never respond to emails or pick up the phone. Just drives me mad and its not my fault it's their rubbish admin!!


----------



## Jary

Hann did you not get your notes when the mw came to see you? Surprised they left it this long since I've needed to take them with me to every appointment. 

That's pretty annoying that your details are wrong, it's not very reassuring when your trusting yours and your baby's health in their hands...I know it's admin not medical but incorrect info can cause a whole load of problems!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Jary, for some weird reason they give them to us at 20 weeks and the appointments before that just aren't recorded but mine weren't ready at 20 weeks so I've been chasing them since then, and now I finally get them (at 25 weeks!) I find that they ate incorrect. I've emailed the main hospital email then forwarded it to the management team and asked someone to confirm that the changes have been made. Just really annoying that I have to remedy the mistake now!


----------



## shellgirl

Ugh Hann! How frustrating! How can they get all that wrong? I'm sorry about the mess. How annoying that they can't do their job right.


----------



## Jary

FX'd you'll get the right notes soon! 

AFM I'm off to the dentist today for the first time in years! I know it's awful but I resent paying just for a check-up. So may as well make the most of my maternity exemption while I can!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks, my email had had some impact - they replied saying someone called Linda will be in touch so hoping I get a call today! 

Jary - hope the dentist is okay, def make the most of the free dental care, it's a good perk of pregnancy!


----------



## chuichi

Hi all!!

I first posted on this board soon after getting my BFP but haven't been on until now!

Just wanna say hi to all and wishing everyone well xxx


----------



## Jary

Hello again chuichi! How have things been going??

Welcome back anywho! 

Still waiting for my dentist app. Wish I'd asked for an earlier one! Nevermind, my fingers have been busy on the Internet buying furniture as we still don't have much in the flat, so I've ordered a coffee table and a nest of 3 tables to be delivered in feb and Ive just picked up two bedside tables and a pair of lamps to go with them. I'm fed up of just having a bed, clothes rail and suitcases in our bedroom! Need a wardrobe and drawers but I want OH with me for that as he's fussy about them.


----------



## Powell130

Thinking about switching OBs.. 1 because mine isn't very personal and a few friends of mine that are in a mommy group on FB have said that they loved the OB office that I use ...up until delivery and a few have some horror stories... 2 because I've been considering switching to a doc that delivers at the hospital right around the corner from my hubs work because chances are pretty high i'll go into labor while he's at work, he'll be able to make it to more of my appts, plus I like that hospital better. Thoughts about switching so late?


----------



## Jary

You have to be happy with where you are going to have your baby, Powell. I have 3 choices and no one has asked me to make a decision yet (tho I know I'm choosing the midwife led unit) so it's not too late at all :)


----------



## shellgirl

If you're not happy with your OB, I'd definitely switch now Powell. You don't want to be in labor and then regret your doctor. Hope you make the decision that's best for you and little Phillip!


----------



## Powell130

Thanx ladies, I think I'll feel more comfortable with the new OB. I like the hospital they deliver at better and it's really close to hubs work. Like less than a mile. Hubs kinda wanted the little born at the same hospital he was but says if I want to switch and will feel more comfortable doing so, he's all for it. I'm going to call them tomorrow. After all the horror stories from friends about the office I'm at now, and the way my last appointment went, I don't think I'll regret my decision at all. Plus a friend of mines mom works at the new office I'm going to


----------



## Jary

Dentist went ok yesterday....thankfully no corrosion so no fillings needed but I had a bit of tarter build up so they blasted that off (and it HURT!) my gums are sensitive and bleed so when they were done with that my mouth was a blood bath lol.


----------



## Powell130

I keep procrastinating on going to the dentist lol anyone else?


----------



## Jary

I wanted to make sure my teeth wernt gonna fall out lol. I hate the dentist but glad I went because it put my mind to rest. Plus it's free up until a year post delivery so may as well make the most of it!

Also, anyone nesting yet? I've just become so irritated with our flat and have been on a major clean up. I want it to feel homely and comfy. So i don't know if its just generally being irritated or whether my nesting is kicking in early. Normally I'll do some cleaning if I'm feeling generous but usually I hate it and on my days off would rather sit and read a book.

Feel like I'm on a roll! OH is feeling spoiled I think...speaking of, he's started saying 'love you both' when he leaves for work :)


----------



## Powell130

Yeah I hate it too but figure why not go since I have ins now since I'm pregnant lol. Just scared cuz I have a broke tooth and they'll probably wanna take it out and I get anxiety just thinking about having a tooth pulled. Eeeek!!

Yes, I'm starting to nest. I caught myself sweeping && mopping at 1:30 AM last week lol. We're starting to get the other room cleaned out for baby and will be painting this weekend. I don't wanna stop with the baby's room, I wanna do every room! haha I can NOT wait to get the room painted so I can start getting stuff together, I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve <3 lol 

Sometimes I'll catch hubs saying 'I love ya'll', makes me smile :)

I made an appointment at the new OB, it's Tuesday at 2:15. I see the MW, I don't think I've ever seen one before, what's the difference?!


----------



## Jary

Isn't an OB a registered doctor specialising in obstetrics and gyne? And MWs are more nursing based. Patient care more than the medical side of things....if that makes sense.

Over here midwives are much like nurses. We won't see a doctor unless we are classed as high risk. MWs deliver babies too...I don't know how true it is but every programme I see from US involving babies it usually seems the doctor is the one to deliver them. 

The only time I've seen a doctor during my pregnancy was to tell him about it when I first found out to work on the next step and then to ask him for heartburn relief. Oh and when he walked in on my mw appointment when we heard the baby's hb for the first time! Lol


----------



## mathgenius33

Kind of an exciting day, apparently the crib and dressers we ordered are now here. We're going to start getting her room ready really early, but I guess it's for the better. We also just signed up for birthing classes starting next month. Everything is moving so fast. Our May babies will be here before we know it.


----------



## Sass827

I know, right?! Our furniture is coming on Thursday, and I cannot wait! Plus I need a place to store all this stuff I've been buying for her. :) 
Our first baby class is February 12. I figure, why wait?


----------



## Jary

We were just discussion when to get the cot. We could get it now as it'll be flat packed so it won't take up much room....then we'll build it nearer baby drop time.

I don't know whether to do anti-natal classes. There's some near me in the evenings or weekends but because my work shifts vary from week to week I won't be able to go to some of them.

Lol wriggles kicked me last night and made me jump because it tickled!


----------



## mathgenius33

That's cool Jary. Sometimes my kicks from the baby tickle too. It's funny because my dad and husband both asked me if the kicks hurt, but so far they don't at all. Maybe by week 40, who knows?


----------



## Powell130

I'm jealous of you ladies who already have your cribs. I don't think we're getting ours until the baby shower, along with the changing table && dresser. I want them when we're done painting lol but they are a gift so we don't have to buy them so I guess I shouldn't complain lol


----------



## Jary

mathgenius33 said:


> That's cool Jary. Sometimes my kicks from the baby tickle too. It's funny because my dad and husband both asked me if the kicks hurt, but so far they don't at all. Maybe by week 40, who knows?

My friend who has a 9 week old baby kept going on about how she would get painful kicks in the ribs. Not had painful ones yet either but uncomfortable ones when baby bounces on my bladder or cervix.

Ah well it's not for long anyway...4 months!


----------



## mathgenius33

Yeah the bladder bouncing can be irritating I guess. As if going to the bathroom every 20 minutes isn't enough. When she bounces on my bladder sometimes it's every 10 minutes, lol.

Something cute, when we went to the Lady Gaga concert a few days ago she was dancing the whole time. I read somewhere they pick up rhythm of music around this time. I was sitting (it hurts my feet to stand too long) and singing along most of the time. I missed a few numbers due to frequent breaks, but it was a good last concert experience. I don't think it makes sense to go to concerts in the 3rd trimester, and then once she gets here we'd need babysitters.


----------



## Jary

Ah I love lady gaga! Wriggles was dancing to something OH had playing this morning. It's sweet when they do a little dance...I keep thinking about how small their feet are whenever I get kicks. It's an brain overload of cuteness!


----------



## Powell130

We're not done painting yet, but almost && I'm excited about it so I'm gonna go ahead and show you the nursery & bathroom so far

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o560/Powell130/DSCN1296_zps53973869.jpghttps://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o560/Powell130/DSCN1297_zpsa45d63c0.jpghttps://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o560/Powell130/DSCN1299_zps554e90e9.jpghttps://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o560/Powell130/DSCN1300_zps8faeb1fc.jpghttps://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o560/Powell130/DSCN1301_zps4597a15d.jpghttps://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o560/Powell130/DSCN1302_zps3aaaca28.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Looks great Powell!

Arghhh how is it Monday again?! I know I don't work but I love weekends with my hubby so much that I still get that Monday feeling! DD had been sick hence lack of posts - hope everyone's okay


----------



## Jary

Coming along nicely Powell! 

Hann I know what you mean, I still have today and tomorrow off of work but I felt like it was the end of my little holiday last night because OH is back to work today. Love having whole weekends with him. The next two I'm working half the weekend, but it's ok because on the 10th feb we are both off for a week and will be traveling up north to see my family for my birthday :) can't wait!


----------



## Sass827

Mondays stink. I've been dreading this one. Don't know if it's because my glucose test is tomorrow or because of the crappy weather, or just because I'm uncomfortably large at this point, but I just want to skip this week bIg time.


----------



## pinktiara

I wont be doing a nursery until about 3 months as he will just be in our room in a bassinet than were moving to a bigger place. I kept my sons crib so that's not another purchase woo and we never used his change table so we sold it and the rocking chair I also never used lol certainly saving alot this time around.


----------



## mathgenius33

When are people thinking about starting to use the cribs? I'm kind of thinking about having her sleep in our room on a bassinet for 3 month or so. That's kind of what seems advisable. What do other people think?

Also, I just noticed we're eggplants now (the 25 week group). I'm so excited because I remember months ago being a blueberry and stuff and thinking about how big an eggplant is and it will be so long until we get there. But here we are. My baby is kicking pretty much all the time now and DH has both felt it and seen it. We've never been happier.


----------



## Jary

We want to buy a cot bed and will have little one in the room with us...mainly because we don't have a room for baby in our flat. The Moses basket we'll use for the daytime so bubs will be near us.

My belly has been very jumpy today lol. Baby seems to sleep for a couple of hours then half an hour or so of play time and then another couple of hours sleep! Overall he or she isn't all that active (but I do have an anterior placenta) but activity is increasing a little and I'm not worried if baby is lazy because I know it's normal for he or she. Every now and then tho the kicks tickle and I can't help but laugh!


----------



## pinktiara

Im going by 3 months because that's what we did with our first and it turned out great he slept through the night shortly after I didn't want him getting to use to being in our room either


----------



## pinktiara

Jary said:


> We want to buy a cot bed and will have little one in the room with us...mainly because we don't have a room for baby in our flat. The Moses basket we'll use for the daytime so bubs will be near us.
> 
> My belly has been very jumpy today lol. Baby seems to sleep for a couple of hours then half an hour or so of play time and then another couple of hours sleep! Overall he or she isn't all that active (but I do have an anterior placenta) but activity is increasing a little and I'm not worried if baby is lazy because I know it's normal for he or she. Every now and then tho the kicks tickle and I can't help but laugh!

If I lay my arm on my stomach he kicks me lol


----------



## Sass827

We got a nice bassinet set up for our room. I'm just a bit unsure as to how long we will use it. Our good friend had a baby last month and said that he made so much noise (grunting, etc) that no one could sleep, so they had to put him in his own room pretty early. I want our baby with us, but not if we can't sleep at all.


----------



## Powell130

I'm not sure how long baby will be in the room with us or when he'll go in his nursery for the night. Luckily, a friend who kid just grew outta their crib, is giving it to us so we'll set up that one in our bedroom next to the bed and then there will be the nursery so we'll be ready for whatever Phillip Jr wants lol since it's up to him!


----------



## mathgenius33

That's awesome Powell. My husband and I also want to let our little girl decide what's right for her when she's a baby. They deserve the best and everyone's different.


----------



## Jary

If we had another room I'd put baby in there after about 3 months, I just know that at first I'd want he or she with us when they are very new (it'll be easier when baby wakes for feeding) 

It's good you guys are doing what baby wants, I know my mum had bought a lovely cot bed for me but I hated it so she ended up co sleeping. Cot bed was a waste of money for her so I feel bad about it hehe. One of the nurses at work had her little one in a Moses basket at first and when they started putting her in her cot they had the basket in the cot, so she was in something familiar while getting used to her new bed. Worked well apparently.

Urgh, pre work blues today. Really don't want to go back especially when my left hip is starting to play up again.


----------



## nearlythere38

im going to be baby led too with regards to moving baby into her own room. Ive used Moses baskets previously and my boys grew out if them really quickly . this time Ive got a crib so hopefully she can stay with me longer if needed but will depend on how she is and how feeding is going. 14 weeks today until my c-section date, cant wait to meet her


----------



## Hann12

We'll be baby led, we did 3 months with my daughter, not because she grew out of the Moses basket but because she was so noisy at night that we couldn't all sleep together! 
I expect it will be similar this time. 
Nearly - that's so exciting that its 14 weeks. I'm 26 weeks on thurs so 14 till DD but I think I'll be late so realistically thinking anther 15 weeks. I'm fine with that though!


----------



## Powell130

14 weeks sounds so close!! omg ladies where has the time gone!?


----------



## Powell130

Happy Eggplant week to my due date buddies!!

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o560/Powell130/25weeks_zps196613f7.jpghttps://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o560/Powell130/DSCN1317_zpsd23532e4.jpg


----------



## Jary

15 weeks to go!!! Been writing in our baby book we got from OHs mum. Just our names, ideas for baby names and our thoughts before baby arrives :)


----------



## mathgenius33

I've been having a wonderful 2nd trimester, and it's only 9 more days until I start the 3rd trimester. I'm really happy because I can't wait to meet my little girl and give her the best life I can. But I'm also nervous because there's so much planning to do.

About the whole childbirth thing, it's my first time so I don't really know what to expect, but I feel like I'll make the best of it. I'm taking classes in March which makes me less nervous, and I'm not as concerned about the pain because I know it's temporary and the best moment of my life will happen right after.


----------



## Jary

I'm feeling quite good about childbirth...I'm sure when the time comes ill be a nervous wreck but the way I see it is that baby has to come out somehow so best not worry too much. I do start thinking 'what if things go wrong? What if I need an emergency c-section...that'll mean an epidural if they keep me awake, what if something happens to baby?, what if I can't control the pain?' Etc etc. I know it's unnecessary worrying, as ill be in the hospital and what happens happens but I suppose I have this image in my mind of how I'd like my labour to go. Of course I'm not under any illusion that it will go as I hope it will...you can't know what's going to happen, I just hope that I can remain in control of the situation. I'm not going in with a strict birth plan; mine will be pain relief only if and when I ask for it, left to labour with OH (mw occasionally popping in to check up on me or if I call for her) and as long as they don't need me to keep still if they want a monitor on baby's head then id like to be able to walk about. I do NOT want to be stuck on my back. I know they have mobile ones but sometimes the only way they can accurately monitor baby's HB is if the woman is on her back....walking around interferes with the recording or something like that.

Hehe that seems like a lot. But I don't want to go in an say 'no pain relief' and then finding I do. Or asking for an epidural and then changing my mind. I'd like to think I can cope with minimal pain relief but I can't know for sure so I'd like to know its there if needed.


It's still exciting! I know it's going to be painful but as you said mathsgenius, we will have our baby at the end so it's worth it :)


----------



## Sass827

I'm a first timer too. I'm just a bit nervous, but I remind myself that women do this every day, so so can I. I've also been watching episodes of one born every minute and baby story religiously. We ave our first baby basics class in two weeks. So excited! 
Jary - my hip went out today at the gym for the first time. I cannot say enough about how bad it hurt! Ugh! I don't know how you deal with it!


----------



## Sass827

I'm a first timer too. I'm just a bit nervous, but I remind myself that women do this every day, so so can I. I've also been watching episodes of one born every minute and baby story religiously. We ave our first baby basics class in two weeks. So excited! 
Jary - my hip went out today at the gym for the first time. I cannot say enough about how bad it hurt! Ugh! I don't know how you deal with it! :dohh:


----------



## Jary

My hip isn't too bad at the mo...when I woke up this morning it felt like I needed to 'pop' my hip into place even tho it wasn't out of place. 

As long as the pain I had last week doesn't return. I couldn't stand straight because of that! 

Good that you're at the gym tho. That'll help in the long run with your stamina for giving birth.

Ahhh so not looking forward to work tomorrow. I know I only have 9 weeks left until my maternity but I feel so rubbish and on top of that the ward is getting so busy again. I just think of little one and it cheers me up :) so can't wait until mat leave!


----------



## pinktiara

I was sooooo nervous with my first its totally normal to fear the unknown especially with all the horror stories you hear its really not that bad I had an emergency c section and it went fast with no problems sure thats not how I planned but they do what they want those babys of ours haha


----------



## Sass827

I think you're totally right pink. The fear of the unknown totally gets me. I think Ill feel loads better with my second.


----------



## mathgenius33

Yeah, I'd be totally lying if I said I wasn't nervous at all and knew what to expect. Deep down I know everything is gonna go really well, but every now and then I think what if something goes wrong. On the other hand, I know I'm at very low risk because I'm still swimming and exercising and stuff to be ready for the event. One reason I do that is because it majorly reduces the odds of complications, even c-sections. You still can't guarantee anything, though.

I do have to say these extra 20 pounds I put on are making me wobble around and get tired a lot more easily. Sometimes I wish I could just lay around all day, but I can't because of my job teaching math which I actually continue to thoroughly enjoy even with the swollen feet and all.

I really like your pictures Powell, I'm about that size too.


----------



## pinktiara

I gained 50 with my first and only 13 with this one so far gotta say your more cautious the second time around lol and i dont have as many cravings


----------



## nearlythere38

you can be as prepared as possible and still have no control. my labour progressed really fast with no pain relief, but it was my baby who got distressed which is resulted in an emergency c-section under general anaesthetic. i think just go in open minded and not too determined to stick to a birth plan because baby might have other ideas x


----------



## Hann12

I agree nearly, I was set on not having an epidural but when it came to it my DD lay on my prolapsed disc and sciatic nerve and caused immense pain, I got to 10cm though so hoping this time will be the whole thing. I'm desperately hoping to avoid a c section though as obviously they cut through stomach muscles to do it and I really need mine to keep my back in check! Really hope that doesn't happen! If it does I'll just have to cope though :( 
I'm doing hynobirthing practice and Pilates to prepare. I think I'll do some swimming soon too if I can get a chance to (need someone to watch DD so I can go!).


----------



## Jary

Baby has had me worried this morning! Not moving much, but I know babies have quiet days and mine does have them. Checked up on he or she using the Doppler and found the hb (quiet as I guess baby's in a position where I have to hunt for it) so I turned into my side and that little heart beating away but seemed faster than usual. Went to lie on my back again but lost the hb so went back on my side. Heard hb again but it was really slow for a couple of seconds then picked up again and beating its usual beat. I suppose it could have been where I lay on my back but still had me worried! I've heard it dip before but wasn't sure if it was baby moving away or whatever. But this was defo slowed down. Like I said it came back up no problem but hope this isn't an issue

Doesn't help I'm to be on nights tonight and can't sleep because I ache and can't get comfy! Now on top of that I'm worrying about baby :(


----------



## Hann12

Ah Jary it's a constant worry isn't it? I would try not to worry about the heart rate too much because they are like us, if they are doing something their heart rate quickens and if they stop it slows. It could be that you literally just caught that exact thing. I don't tend to listen to the heart rate too much now as things like that can just cause additional worry when I'm sure he/she is perfect. If you are really worried get in to see your GP or MW just to check though :hugs:


----------



## Jary

I spoke to a mw at the hospital and they are like 'oh you shouldn't use dopplers' she said baby's hb does change but i wouldn't be able to know if something is wrong. But I was concerned at how slow it dropped to. Slower than mine usually is. Anywho, she gave me a number for a me at a medical centre and she's sure it's fine but wants me to come down anyway. 

Waiting for James to pick me up and now baby decides to do a dance. Lol I'm sure all is well but the hb was dropping even when I was stood up, so I'd rather make sure there's no occlusion in the cord or something like that.


----------



## Hann12

I'm glad they are seeing you, I'm sure it's okay but better to be safe if you are worried. They always tell you never to use dopplers :)


----------



## Jary

Went to see mw. Hb is ok and mw said if it took longer than 15 seconds to come up then they'd worry but it was only for a few seconds....if they'd said that to me on the phone I'd have been happy with that but at least it got checked out. Hb is between 148-160 bpm, so nice and strong! 

I feel like worrying for nothing but wanted to be safe and not sorry!


----------



## shellgirl

I worry about the heartbeat too. Sometimes I think it sounds weird, but then I think I'm over thinking it. It's harder to find now too than when she was just a little bean and in one spot! I fear that these little worries are nothing compared to all the worries we have ahead for the rest of our lives! There will always be something...yikes!


----------



## Powell130

Glad everything is okay Jary!!


----------



## Hann12

Great news Jary!


----------



## Sass827

Good stuff Jary! That sounded scary!


----------



## Jary

Thanks guys, it is a relief. Baby is completely fine and even wriggled about while I tried to get some sleep in preparation for my nightshift. But generally he or she has decided to have a laid back day lol

I could have dismissed the hb drop but glad I had it checked out. 


Anywho, how's everyone doing?


----------



## Powell130

Doing good over here. Waiting for my shower like a kid waiting for Christmas :) Still got over a month, but I just can NOT wait! I guess time will go by faster if I look forward to 3rd trimester first, because then it'll only be 3 weeks until shower :) I really just want the floors to be refinished && have the furniture so I can start getting the room together, I feel like I'm trying to "nest" but I kinda can't because it'd be pointless to start organizing stuff in the room because it'll just have to come right back out in a few weeks. Hubs better plan on having the floors done by the shower so I can come home and immediately start organizing and making lists for what we still need lol A friend of ours bought some stuff for baby today! She got us a highchair cover for like restaurant high chairs, and a teething mouth piece thing (not too sure what it's called lol)

Got a coupon for a free Similac Simply Smart bottle. We have 1 already and plan on using Dr Browns for when we do use a bottle, since I'm going to BF. BUT I LOVE coupons && free stuff even more :) hehe


----------



## Powell130

*cricket*cricket*

How's everyone doing!?!

99 days to go over here! :)


----------



## Jary

Eep! Yes I put on a pic of my pregnancy app on fb saying we are in double figures :)

I'm good, just hating work more than ever and steadily growing! Wriggles is being lazy but nothing much happening apart from that!


----------



## mathgenius33

We're having our third trimester ultra sound in 2 weeks. I can't wait to see better pictures of her fattening up. Are other people having those soon too? I'm excited for my third tri starting in 3 days, we're heading to the home-stretch.


----------



## Powell130

We're going to do oue 3D US on the 23rd :) I'll be 27w4d


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I was told I don't get another ultrasound unless there are complications/I turn high risk, or if I go past my due date... :(

I was thinking about getting a 3D one done privately, but DH has NO desire. Oh well. I guess we'll be as surprised as surprised can be!!!


----------



## Powell130

Yeah my doc wont be doing another unless there's an issue. We're doing this one privately. I feel it's a must have since I keep seeing 3D pics on my news feed, I"m like I gotta have one! lol plus a friend is going to the same place we did and will use us as a referral so we get 50% off so the 3D will actually end up cheaper than the gender US we did in December! :happydance:


----------



## Jary

We're not having anymore. Only do if there's issues, so next time we see our little one will be when they come out :)


----------



## Hann12

We had a 4d one with DD and I also had to have one at 36 weeks to check placenta positioning but with this one I don't think we are having any more. We could pay to do a 4d but I'm so worried that I'd accidentally find out the gender that its completely putting me off. Plus our 4d one was so clear of DD that she really looked like the scan showed and DH doesn't want to know what he/she will look like. Plus he pointed out that DD really loked like a girl on the 4d so thinks that even if they stay away from the 'area' we will still know. So unless I'm measuring small I won't get another. I'm actually okay with that though, feels like its not long to wait now so I'm fine. Time is going fast although I do remember the 3rd trimester going slowly last time due to the amount of pain I was in. My back is still holding up though which is amazing although my Pilates class has been cancelled as there wasn't enough participants so I'm no longer doing that. And my hips/SPD are in a worsening place. We get a new mattress at the weekend and I just hope that helps!


----------



## pinktiara

Had my 3d on saturday he slept the whole time haha was yawning when we started got a few good shots though.


----------



## mathgenius33

Then I guess we're lucky. Everything is going really perfectly with the pregnancy right now, but we've got one scheduled for the 21st. I think maybe they want to see her position. As Hann said, they also told me we'll be doing a 36 week one. My third trimester starts tomorrow, at 26 weeks 5 days (exactly 2/3 into the pregnancy).


----------



## Sass827

Were getting a free 3d scan as part of the research study I've been participating in on february 22 and I could not be more excited. I hope it's a good machine so we can get a good look at her. 
We saw a physically deformed toddler on the beach yesterday and it gave me nightmares that something would be wrong with our baby. I feel like such a bad person. It was just so sad. I just want to see her to get another a-ok from a professional.


----------



## Jary

Anyone able to balance stuff on their bellies yet? I've had my cup of tea on there today except I daren't leave it because baby is kicking....could end in disaster! My friend who is 37 weeks pregnant put on Facebook that she should never put her dinner on her bump because it ended up on the floor. Lol.

Saw the nurse that is due the same day as me and her ms has returned...really hope I don't get mine back!


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha no Jary not attempted it!
I burnt my bump last time around when I dropped a hot soup on me (not through balancing it) but it scarred so I'm steering clear of doing things like that! 

27 weeks today!


----------



## Powell130

Happy 27 weeks!


----------



## shellgirl

Hi Ladies! Happy 27 weeks Hann!

So I purchased my stroller/pram/travel system! I'm a tad nuts. I heard about the Cosatto Go Lightly and when I looked it up, I simply had to have it! They don't sell it here and Cosatto doesn't ship to the US. I finally found a retailer there in the UK who would ship it to me (for a hefty price of course) and placed the order yesterday. I really didn't think hubs was going to go with special ordering a stroller from England, but when I showed him the pictures, he said, "I love it!" I nearly fell off the couch! He has not been too interested in the baby gear at all where as I freak out about every little sock or hair bow. I can't wait to get it. It's just so different from anything we have over here. Look how pretty!
 



Attached Files:







cosatto-giggle-3in1-travel-system-go-lightly.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Powell130

Omg i absolutely love it!


----------



## Powell130

I actually typed that in all caps, but apparently BnB didn't want it that way lofl


----------



## shellgirl

I guess they don't want you to be excited for my stroller!


----------



## Jary

Oh Ive seen that pram in the shops! If I'd found out what I was having and it was a girl I'd have probably gone for that. It's so cute!

Happy 27 weeks Hann!


----------



## pinktiara

Very cute! Haven't done much shopping myself with two boys and 2 grand sons in the family we have tons of boy stuff but going away this weekend may pick up a few cute things.


----------



## Powell130

I always think you're having a girl, pink, when i look at your tickers lol


----------



## pinktiara

I know right haha thats cause I love pink!


----------



## Powell130

hehe. I had my tickers pink too cuz I love pink! Then I found out I'm having a boy so I figured might as well change em lol


----------



## nearlythere38

I love the cosatto Go Lightly. So pretty. Wish they did it in a tandem double


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Love the pram talk :) so cute! 

So I ended up falling Wednesday morning while chasing my dog (stupid me) & now have the most awful back pain because of it! I dont know if you ladies have heard about the blizzard we are getting in New England?? Well because of that I called my doctor yesterday as soon as I got out of work & they sent me to the hospital to check the baby! Of course everything was fine - I had fallen on my hands and knees - hadn't even been concerned about the baby! I've just been hobbling around due to my back pain! Anyway it really made things feel real to be put in a hospital bed with a heart rate monitor on the baby... I was like damn next time I'm back here I'll probably be pushing baby out!!! Crazy!


----------



## Sass827

Ugh Bella! That sucks. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jary

Bella you're not meant to do that!  lol. I suppose you don't really think about being careful; at work I was all prepared to get on my knees to put in a hoist sling for a patient who had fallen on the floor and my colleagues are like 'no Mary you go away you can't do this!' Happened again when i was going to help slide a patient across from a trolley to a bed...I got told to shoo! In a joke way of course but I'm so used to doing that stuff so when I get told not to I feel a bit useless. 

Today I've been building my new coffee table and now my back is a bit sore. It says its easier to do with 2 people but I've managed fine! Still probably shouldn't do it on my own but hey, it's all finished now. I think baby wouldn't have been happy tho since I had to use a hammer.

I woke up with a nose bleed this morning! Luckily realised before it dripped on my white bed sheets lol. I know they are supposed to be more common in pregnancy and it wasn't heavy so I wasn't worried.

Think little one must have feet up by my ribs because it feels like he or she is pushing up! He or she has also been having fun flipping because last night I felt feet everywhere.


----------



## shellgirl

Sorry you fell Bella! Glad you are ok and so is bubs.

Jary, I know what you mean. We are so used to doing things we do everyday that it's weird to have to remember to tell ourselves not to or be told by someone else. I always feel like I'm in trouble when someone tells me not to do something!


----------



## pinktiara

Powell130 said:


> hehe. I had my tickers pink too cuz I love pink! Then I found out I'm having a boy so I figured might as well change em lol

Ya i Probably should haha


----------



## Sass827

They say you shouldn't lift more than 20 lbs during the third tri. Seems crazy, right?


----------



## Hann12

Sass827 said:


> They say you shouldn't lift more than 20 lbs during the third tri. Seems crazy, right?

Thats ridiculous because it would mean that most people wouldn't be able to pick up their toddlers. Annabelle is bang on 20 pounds and I plan on carrying her until the due date unless my back gives in of course! 

Big day of tidying and cleaning, the usual stuff but means less to do over the weekend which is the main thing! 

Bella - hope you are okay now


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Back is very sore - hard to be mobile, but I'm dealing as best I can. Doctor said if this keeps up I'll have to go to physical therapy... we'll see. Thanks for checking up on me!


----------



## Jary

Speaking of sore backs I now have one! Tried so much to lift stuff properly when fixing up my furniture but I must have jarred it because now it's painful when I move about. I have work tomorrow so I can only hope it feels a bit better other wise tomorrow will suck!

Getting all excited for our trip to see my family on Sunday tho...just got off the phone from my mum and while I was talking to her my bump was very active! So I guess bubs is excited too :)


----------



## Sass827

My lower back and hips are killing me. Also I have a burning ring of fire around my belly button. You can actually see a weird red pattern around it too. So weird.


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> My lower back and hips are killing me. Also I have a burning ring of fire around my belly button. You can actually see a weird red pattern around it too. So weird.

THat's crazy!


----------



## Jary

Whut? Lol that's totally weird sass! Never heard of that before!

Still hoping my belly button pops out but it doesn't look like it will :(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sass I can relate! My belly button has that feeling too - feels better if I put some pressure on it. No rash tho. Mine actually has a white ring around it due to lack of tanning in there for so many years!!!


----------



## Sass827

I've went to dr. Google and it's says it's from stretching. DH and I have decided that it will pop sometime soon. It's gone from being about an inch in to chilling right on the surface. It's going to be so weird to have an outty after 30 years of having an inny. Pregnancy is so weird!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yup same here! Mines a far innie too & it's right on the verge of popping lol crazy right??


----------



## Jary

Sometimes mine looks like its going to and then other times it doesn't....wish it would make its mind up!

Hehe baby is really tickling me today. It's like it's little feet are trying to tap dance!


----------



## mathgenius33

I started going to the third trimester blogs a little bit lately. I really liked the story someone posted about counting the baby's kicks. They used to tell you to count every hour to make sure you felt at least 10, but now they're just saying to make sure you don't notice a change in the movements. I like that a lot better. It was stressing me out thinking that I might have to count and I might freak out if I feel only 9 movements, lol.

Personally with my baby girl, she can have some quiet moments sometimes, but if I'm paying attention I can pretty much feel movements all the time. If there's music or if I'm just lying on the couch I sometimes think she's having a dance party in there. When she kicks it's a lot stronger now. DH and I wonder if she does that because she can't wait to meet us. We're assuming that's what it is. I always make him talk to the baby also so she'll recognize his voice.


----------



## Jary

That does sound better, I was worrying about counting movement because of my anterior placenta. I can still feel quite a bit of movement to the point that I know this baby likes quiet moments quite a lot, although I am feeling a general increase in moving about. So I know it's normal for bubs to be quiet for a few hours but it still makes me worry lol. On our drive up north to see family baby spent most of the journey attacking my ribs in some form or another. And yesterday it was my bladders turn to be punished.

All babies are different so i feel it's better that we go by what's normal for each of us. 

Kinda had a mini baby shower up here! My mum, gran and aunt have bought lots of baby goodies including some clothes they had knitted and they are so cute! Spoilt child already!


----------



## Jary

Also yay! Happy 27 weeks due date buddies!


----------



## Sass827

Happy 27 Jary! Let's see a pic of your knits. I need some inspiration. I wanted to make hats but everyone is asking why a summer baby needs hats. I thought all babies liked hats?!


----------



## Hann12

Sass - Annabelle wasn't a hat baby, loads of them don't like them/remove them :)


----------



## Powell130

Happy 27 weeks Jary!!
 



Attached Files:







27.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jary

Sass I will when I get home later this week as haven't got my laptop to put them on here. They are really sweet and some of the hats are frilly and funny but well made. They did buy a lot of girl clothes so if I have a boy ill have some to give away! One of the boy cardigans is white and has cute little blue buttons in the shape of ducks.

Indigestion is starting to become a real problem now! Sucks and I generally feel heavy and to move about is an effort lol. Anyone else like this already? Roll on due date!


----------



## Hann12

Happy 27 weeks Powell and Jary! Great bump!

I don't have indigestion but I feel for you Jary. They say that indigestion means your baby will have lots of hair!

Just had a dr appointment and my blood pressure is now 70/40 so pretty low! If it doesn't get better they'll admit me to hospital which I can't have as I have Annabelle to think of. So annoying!


----------



## Powell130

I hope it gets sorted out hun! Don't need any hospital visits!


----------



## cgav1424

Happy 27 weeks, due date buddies!

Cute bump, Powell!

Jary, I'm right there with you and the indigestion! And all the baby clothes sound cute! Can you believe I have yet to buy this baby anything? I have nothing for this child. I'm terrible! Hubs and I have made it our goal to go shopping in the next couple of weeks though. 

Hann, that's really low! Hope your BP comes up. Have you had any symptoms of low blood pressure? Dizziness, etc?

:hi: everyone else! xx


----------



## Powell130

cgav1424 said:


> Happy 27 weeks, due date buddies!
> 
> Cute bump, Powell!
> 
> Jary, I'm right there with you and the indigestion! And all the baby clothes sound cute! Can you believe I have yet to buy this baby anything? I have nothing for this child. I'm terrible! Hubs and I have made it our goal to go shopping in the next couple of weeks though.
> 
> Hann, that's really low! Hope your BP comes up. Have you had any symptoms of low blood pressure? Dizziness, etc?
> 
> :hi: everyone else! xx

Happy 27 weeks to you too!!

Thanx :)

Ugh I had my first round of indegestion/heartburn yesterday. I was talking to my dad then I was choking on it. My throat was burning so bad and I almost threw up! I couldn't do anything but cough. Gross lol


----------



## nearlythere38

hope the BP improves Hann. Hoping mine doesnt go up, for the same reason, would hate to leave my boys :-( xx


----------



## Jary

Ooh gosh Hann that is low! If they admit you they'll probably give you IV fluids to boost it up but FX'd you won't need to. 

Hehe yeah I'm sure this baby will have lots of hair. I did and OH did too. My mum had bad heartburn plus my gran did and all her babies had masses of hair too.


----------



## Powell130

Hubs and I were talking last night about how we hope the little has hair because neither my brother & I had hair til we were 2 and my niece who just turned 2 is basically bald lol


----------



## Jary

A friend of mine has a bald baby girl....she's only a couple of months old tho and adorable lol.


----------



## Sass827

It's really hard for me to get around too Jary. And i get lots of pain when I sit too long too so I can't win. Scary realization- there's only 2/3 inches between my tummy and the steering wheel! I'd sit back further, but my legs aren't that long! 
Hann- I really hope your bp gets straightened out soon.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for all your lovely messages :)

Annabelle is only just starting to get hair now and she's 18 months! All the other little kids call her 'baby' I think because of the no hair and because she's little.


----------



## Jary

Well it's my birthday and I'm hoping baby doesn't try punishing my bladder! Hopefully we will get to Durham as mum says there's a nice baby clothes shop there (btw Durham cathedral is one of the Harry Potter filming locations...our bit of fame lol)


----------



## Sass827

Happy birthday! Have a great day!


----------



## nearlythere38

happy birthday!!

both my boys had hair, especially my second son, had a growth scan at 36 weeks and u could see all this hair swooshing about haha. and i was crippled with reflux with both. not so much this time tho x


----------



## mathgenius33

I also have the indigestion thing I think. I take tums and it seems to help a little, or maybe it's just that I like tums. Personally I can't do it too well, but they advise us to eat 6 small meals a day instead of 3 large ones. But when I'm hungry and see food in front of me I sometimes forget that getting full might not be the best thing. My indigestion passes quickly, but if I eat too much I just have to wait around until I don't feel so full or bloated.

Also, has anyone else started to feel the baby's kicks in a more startling or painful way? Yesterday she kicked me super hard and it almost hurt. I'm really glad for it, though, because it means she's getting stronger. DH and I are both really lower-body dominated (meaning we both have very strong/athletic legs) and think the baby has a good chance of inheriting that from both of us. Maybe that's why she's already kicking so hard. :)


----------



## robinson380

Jary said:


> Well it's my birthday and I'm hoping baby doesn't try punishing my bladder! Hopefully we will get to Durham as mum says there's a nice baby clothes shop there (btw Durham cathedral is one of the Harry Potter filming locations...our bit of fame lol)

Happy Birthday :) 

Mine was last Wednesday....now I am 30!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Happy birthday!!!

I've had really bad indigestion often to the point of almost vomiting acid... I've found tums just don't cut it but I e cream or milkshakes do the trick nicely :)


----------



## Powell130

Happy Birthday!!

My dad says to try a spoonful of mustard for the indegestion. He's had it basically all his life and says it may sound crazy but it works wonders! 

Question, we have a 3D ultrasound next saturday. I'll be 28w4d ... will we be able to tell if he has hair yet??


----------



## Jary

mathgenius33 said:


> I also have the indigestion thing I think. I take tums and it seems to help a little, or maybe it's just that I like tums. Personally I can't do it too well, but they advise us to eat 6 small meals a day instead of 3 large ones. But when I'm hungry and see food in front of me I sometimes forget that getting full might not be the best thing. My indigestion passes quickly, but if I eat too much I just have to wait around until I don't feel so full or bloated.
> 
> Also, has anyone else started to feel the baby's kicks in a more startling or painful way? Yesterday she kicked me super hard and it almost hurt. I'm really glad for it, though, because it means she's getting stronger. DH and I are both really lower-body dominated (meaning we both have very strong/athletic legs) and think the baby has a good chance of inheriting that from both of us. Maybe that's why she's already kicking so hard. :)

This is me! I can't eat smaller meals because when I'm hungry I want a normal sized meal and I do eat fast sometimes which I shouldn't but again when I'm hungry and it's tasty I can't stop! I have acid reflux to begin with which doesn't help but I know if I slowed down I'd be more comfy. I have my rennies so I'm prepared lol

I've not had painful kicks yet but it does feel like baby has a stretch in the morning and I feel pressure up by my ribs. The only other time it's uncomfortable is when baby has flipped into breach and kicks my cervix and bladder.


----------



## mathgenius33

Happy birthday Jary and happy belated birthday Robinson. It's good to see all the February birthdays with babies to be born in May. Mine happens to be in February too, in 3 more days. I'm getting the most amazing gift for my birthday this year: my third trimester ultrasound. We had to move our ultrasound appointment up 2 days, and it turned out to fall on my birthday, so I'm even more excited now.

Jary, I know what you mean about the bladder thing. My baby punches my bladder pretty often too and makes me feel like I need to go, but as soon as she stops I don't really need to as badly anymore. I still like it anyway because I love feeling her when she's active.


----------



## Sass827

I'm getting the hard bladder kicks too. She rocks my whole stomach sometimes. 
And major rib pain. Not sure if that's from kicks of just stretching. 
So many February birthdays! I love it. I'm the 25th and I'll be 31. Getting our 3d on the 22nd, so I'm sure it will be my best present. 
No indigestion, but I am a mega gas factory. It's embarrassing!


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> I'm getting the hard bladder kicks too. She rocks my whole stomach sometimes.
> And major rib pain. Not sure if that's from kicks of just stretching.
> So many February birthdays! I love it. I'm the 25th and I'll be 31. Getting our 3d on the 22nd, so I'm sure it will be my best present.
> No indigestion, but I am a mega gas factory. It's embarrassing!

your 3D is the day before mine :)


----------



## Jary

I do love feeling movement too even when it's uncomfortable! I felt a little stretch again this morning....do babies do that in the womb?? Apart from that I think baby has decided on a lie in. Got annoyed at OH because he let my mums dog up the stairs this morning and he always likes to jump on us and lick our faces and get a belly rub. He's a staffy and a bit fat so he's very heavy and his paw landed on my belly. Not too hard and on the side but I still got annoyed. Anywho I know baby is ok because he or she is tickling me at the mo.

OH made up for it by giving me a valentines day card and a lovely pandora charm of two birds with a little heart underneath saying 'love you'. So of course I couldn't stay mad at him and his forgetfulness (I've told him before not to let the dog up in the mornings)


----------



## Sass827

Are you so excited Powell? I'm freaking flipping. So excited and a little scared. I want her to look like me or a combo of us both. I told DH if it was a boy I would want it to look like him, but not for a girl. DH's brother had a baby last year that is his spitting image. It's cute because it's a boy and BIL looks like his dad. My DH is the spitting image of his mom, so if the baby looks like him, it will truly just look like her. Sorry for the rant. It's just been one of my biggest fears all along. I don't want to make a mini me for my mil.


----------



## Hann12

Belated happy birthday to you both!

Lol sass my little girl looks exactly like my husband but has my eyes and hair. Everyone comments on how she's a mini me of him though however thankfully my husband looks like his dad and nothing like his mum! Of course MIL still thinks Annabelle looks like her when she doesn't at all, to the point my mil has gone and retrieved her baby photos to try and prove her point and the only similarity is in the cheeks but even then it's just baby cheeks like they all have and so thankfully we have been able to say she looks nothing like her! Whatever your baby looks like your mil will probably say they look like them though lol - mil madness!!

Exciting for the 4D scans!!


----------



## Powell130

I'm SO excited!! I feel like a kid waiting on Christmas!!!

I understand that fear/worry completely. I want Phillip Jr to look like his daddy, but not have that "Powell" face that most of the men in their family have. I also want him to have hair (but dont know if you can see that on the 3D) lol I know it's a silly worry, but we both have it since my brother, niece and I were bald (niece still pretty much is) from birth til about 2 and a half-ish lol 

My friend had her 3D yesterday and despite drinking a Mountain Dew before going in , her bubs slept thru the whole thing. I hope mine doesn't!! But I have a strong feeling he wont, because when I lay on my back, he goes crazy! I was up til 3:30 last night cuz right when I laid down at 2 to go to bed, he decided it was boogy time lol


----------



## Hann12

When it's born it will seem perfect hair or no hair! All the little ones with hair instantly look much older than those without. Annabelle is still seen as a baby as she's so fair and not much hair. Your baby will be just right though :)


----------



## Sass827

Thanks girls. Making me feel more normal. Hann- you are spot on. My stupid mil came armed with pictures of everyone in her family for nephews birth. Now I can admit he did look like his dad, but it really hurt my SIL feelings. She had just been through 12 plus hours of labor and aggressive mil just wouldn't give it up. It's all we heard about for hours upon weeks. I had to sit w SIL and her baby pic and point out how he did look like her too. It was really traumatizing for us both. I'm just so scared of this happening for our little girl.


----------



## mathgenius33

I have a feeling our baby will have hair. A few mornings ago DH woke up with his hair sticking strait up. We were joking about how we thought that's what the baby's hair would look like.


----------



## Sass827

I'm not sure if you can see hair or not. And, even if you do see hair, it can fall out before or after birth and not come back for a while. I'm just hoping to make and find some cool hats.


----------



## Sass827

Have you been having heart burn or indigestion math?


----------



## cgav1424

So funny about all the hair talk. My DS was bald, bald, BALD. It was 11 years ago so I honestly can't recall if I had indigestion or not. We were expecting the same with DD and she came out with a head full of dark, thick hair. It did fall out and was replaced by a blondish/light brown color, but she always had hair. We were armed with all of these hair bows and headbands to make sure she looked like a girl, but we didn't need them. We got her ears pierced at 3 months and there was definitely no mistaking her gender. :) Also, I don't remember having any indigestion with her either. Oh and we had a 3D scan done with her at 30ish weeks and couldn't tell if she had hair or not. That's why we were so surprised when she came out with a full head!

I have a 28 week scan next Wednesday as my perinatologist is monitoring me for some uterine notching that my previous scans showed. They have a top of the line ultrasound machine that does 3D and 4D and shows the most amazing images. Our 18 week scan's pictures weren't that great as bubs had the umbilical cord in front of her face the whole time. So hopefully these will be better. I've never had to have a third trimester ultrasound before so it's nice that my insurance covers it and I don't have to pay anything out of pocket. :thumbup: 

Afm, my Valentine's morning will be spent at my doctor's for my monthly checkup. Then off to DS and DD's classes for their Valentine's parties. It's my grandma's 87th birthday today so we're having family over for dinner and cake. It's a good thing hubs and I don't buy into the hype of Valentines Day as we wouldn't have any time to spend together today anyway. But, for all my lovely BnB ladies... Happy Valentines Day! xx


----------



## Hann12

Hope you have a nice time tonight cgav!

Sass - i know how your sister feels, no one told me my daughter looked like me even though she does, strangers tell me she looks like me but family didn't, they were too busy trying to find themselves in her!


----------



## Powell130

I didn't realize that family members acted so crazy when it comes to pregnancy/babies until I got pregnant!!


----------



## Hann12

It gets worse when they arrive lol!


----------



## Powell130

Oh don't tell me that haha I can only think of so many reasons to avoid the worst offenders :haha:


----------



## pinktiara

I had my 3d ultrasound a few weeks ago and I figured babes always moves so shouldnt be a problem well as soon as we turned the machine on we got him yawning lol than he slept the whole time.


----------



## Powell130

ahhhhh nooooo lol


----------



## mathgenius33

Sass, I have had some episodes of heartburn and indigestion, but nothing that's too big a deal. There was one day I lost sleep because of heartburn. I'm actually lucky because I'm a pretty good sleeper, so maybe I don't notice it as much. Yeah I know, once the baby's here I may not be able to sleep anymore, lol. DH is actually a major early bird, so I'm hoping to get some extra help from him in the early hours.

I seem to feel more bloated after lunch and because of it I've only been swimming early in the day because I start getting a full feeling later in the day, even 2 hours after eating. Also, my bladder starts acting up in the later afternoon I guess after my body realizes exactly how much water I'm drinking. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Jary

I see to be getting indigestion as soon as I eat something. Even if its light :(


----------



## Powell130

I have the bladder problem all day every day. It blows my mind how many times 1 person can go pee in 1 day lol


----------



## mathgenius33

I know, sometimes I go and then 10 minutes later I feel it again. The first thing I think is "you've got to be kidding me." Luckily it's normal. I was concerned and took a lab test to make sure it was nothing, and or course the test came out negative so we were relieved.:happydance:

But still at least if it had been positive maybe there was something that could have been done to give me a break. But if this is the worst thing about pregnancy I'll take it.


----------



## Powell130

Yeah me too, sometimes I actually say that outloud .. i'm like "kidding me?! i haven't even drank anything since I was in here last!!" my hubs finds amusement in it, GLAD SOMEONE DOES haha


----------



## pinktiara

ever since before my gallbladder attack I have had the worst heart burn acid reflux is aweful I go through pepto like crazy


----------



## Sass827

Sometimes I pee four times in an hour. I complained to my doctor yesterday so she made me stay for an extra test just to make sure I do not have a bladder infection. I'm pretty sure I don't, but I guess it's best just to make sure.


----------



## mathgenius33

Yeah it's best to play it safe. You're probably doing the same test I did, it took about 2 days for a result.


----------



## pinktiara

baby is pressing on your bladder alot more at this stage and only getting bigger I had the same thing with my first it only gets worse haha


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> Sometimes I pee four times in an hour. I complained to my doctor yesterday so she made me stay for an extra test just to make sure I do not have a bladder infection. I'm pretty sure I don't, but I guess it's best just to make sure.

I would LOVE to pee only 4x an hour lol I go about 4x every 30 mins


----------



## Powell130

Lets all do this for fun!

https://spacefem.com/pregnant/predictor/

Anna is expecting a baby!
Her due date is Tuesday, May 14th 2013.

we predict that she will have a 
Boy! 
on 
Monday, May 6th 2013 
at 
8:25 pm 
weighing 
3164 g ~ 6 lbs, 16 oz


----------



## Jary

I'm not too bad with the active bladder thing. I've been going rice during the night this past week but not much of an increase during the day. Although, when I go I feel I have a really full bladder but it turns out I don't and baby must be sitting on it!

Went to see Wreck it Ralph last night...baby loved it because my tummy was rather wriggly!


----------



## Jary

Mary is expecting a baby!
Her due date is Tuesday, May 14th 2013.

we predict that she will have a 
Girl! 
on 
Tuesday, April 30th 2013 
at 
11:28 am 
weighing 
3375 g ~ 7 lbs, 7 oz


Bit earlier than I would have expected!


----------



## mathgenius33

Math is expecting a baby!
Her due date is Saturday, May 11th 2013.

we predict that she will have a 
Boy! 
on 
Friday, May 3rd 2013 
at 
6:35 pm 
weighing 
3207 g ~ 7 lbs, 1 oz

This can't be right, our baby is definitely a girl lol.


----------



## Hann12

Hannah is expecting a baby!
Her due date is Thursday, May 9th 2013.

we predict that she will have a 
Girl! 
on 
Thursday, May 16th 2013 
at 
11:37 pm 
weighing 
3336 g ~ 7 lbs, 6 oz


Funnily enough I think I will give birth on the 16th so this could be pretty true for me lol!


----------



## Sass827

Seana is expecting a baby!
Her due date is Wednesday, May 8th 2013.

we predict that she will have a 
Girl! 
on 
Saturday, May 11th 2013 
at 
3:56 pm 
weighing 
2961 g ~ 6 lbs, 8 oz

I hope this isn't right! I don't want to be overdue! :)


----------



## Hann12

Lol Sass you probably will be! In my last bnb due group everyone was overdue except 2 people! Just the way it is especially for first timers. A few days really doesn't matter though when you have already waited 9 months :)


----------



## Sass827

I was hoping or a cinco de mayo baby. I have a 3d on Friday and am really excited to see if they say she's still sizing 2 weeks ahead. I know at the end of the day, she'll come when she's ready. I just have a really busy week of work for the 2nd and 3rd weeks of may, so I was hoping she would come the last week of April or first week of may.


----------



## Hann12

Lol you've said that now and tempted fate - babies have this annoying habit of coming when least convenient!
I'm expecting to have mine anytime from 14th, due date is 9th though. We shall see lol!


----------



## Powell130

I've come to the conclusion that I'm gonna continue to HOPE he'll come early like I did but EXPECT he'll be late since he's my first..kinda like hope for the best but expect the worst lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Christina is expecting a baby!

Her due date is Tuesday, May 7th 2013.

we predict that she will have a 
Girl!

on Monday, May 20th 2013

at 3:51 pm

weighing ~ 7 lbs, 2 oz


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sass you thought yours was bad!!! My prediction has me going 13 days past my due date!!! This thing had better be wrong!!!

Actually, I know i won't go that long because my midwife already said she wouldn't let me go more than a week past my due date!


----------



## pinktiara

Lexy is expecting a baby!
Her due date is Sunday, May 12th 2013.

we predict that she will have a
Boy!
on
Tuesday, April 30th 2013
at
7:04 pm
weighing
3187 g ~ 7 lbs, 0 oz

funny thing is i am having a boy and my c section is scheduled for a week before my due date of may 12 haha my son was 8 3 so 7lbs would be a nice change my son never had that newborn look i got ripped off haha


----------



## Sass827

Ouch Bella! I really hope it's not right. But I guess I should bank on Dylan being late since she is my first. I was just watching a baby story the other morning and the woman was 6 days late and she was so over it. I could really feel her pain.


----------



## mathgenius33

Great day today. We got to see our baby on the ultrasound and she looks so adorable. She really does resemble me and DH. The technology these days is pretty amazing, and it's good to see her getting a little chunky compared to the skeleton look we all remember from 20 weeks.


----------



## pinktiara

being overdue is brutal at that point your like get out haha my son was a week late


----------



## Jary

Could actually feel baby's feet last night when they skimmed past my side lol. Took ages for he or she to settle down. Getting stronger by the day! :)

So in love with my little one, can't wait to meet he or she (for names we are liking Samuel for a boy and Alice for a girl :) )


----------



## Powell130

Ordered Baby Boy's crib today :) It should be delivered by the 25th!

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Graco-Fr...ice-Finish-and-Kolcraft-Mattress-Set/23133662


----------



## mathgenius33

That's awesome Powell. It's so much fun to have the crib in the house already. Ours came a few weeks ago because DH always likes to get things out of the way early, the opposite of me. It was a gift from his mom and dad along with 2 matching dressers. My mom and stepdad got us the mattress, stroller, and car seat, the first two of which have arrived also. A family friend of my husband's got us a playpen with a bassinet. I heard a rumor my dad and stepmom have decided to give us some cash to buy something the baby needs also, which we'll get at the baby shower this coming weekend. I'm sure a lot of friends and family will be getting us more stuff soon too. 

We're very fortunate to have so many loving people helping us get started. It helps that our daughter is a first grandbaby on both sides. It's cool because we're all set and still haven't spent any money, lol. I know that will change quickly.:haha:


----------



## Powell130

Thanx!! I can't wait til hubs refinishes the floor in the nursery so we can put the crib up! We're getting the matching changing table and dresser at our shower. We have been given 2 strollers, 2 car seats (1 with 2 bases), 2 jumparoos && a TON of clothes (and more on the way when she goes thru her sons 12-24 months size stuff. I love how generous people become when there's a baby involved. Also, blessed to have such awesome generous people as friends :)


----------



## Sass827

I just can't wait for the showers so I can figure if we need anything else!


----------



## Powell130

I know!! I've TRIED to stop buying things and wait to see what we get at the shower, but it's very hard lol


----------



## Sass827

I'm the same.


----------



## Jary

Some pics of the clothes I got from family :) and also an almost 28 week bump pic!

Had to cancel my MW app tomorrow as im in on a long day at work and completely forgot about it clashing. Anywho, its easier for to rearrange so i have an apppointment for the following tuesday.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1143 (480x640).jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1148 (480x640).jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1149 (480x640).jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1150 (480x640).jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1151 (480x640).jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hann12

Looking fab Jary and the clothes are cute! 

I had my 28 week appointment today, over in 4 minutes and waste of time! She didn't even do the fundal height, she just felt and said from her experience the baby felt average. Next appointment with them at 34 weeks (GP at 32 weeks). 
Oh but baby is head down so that's something!


----------



## Jary

Whut?! I thought they were meant to start measuring from 28 weeks! My mw said that's what she would start to do. Was really looking forward to seeing her and finding out how bubs is doing but it's so awkward to get shifts swapped at work. I'm hoping I'm not in next Tuesday but I have longer to sort it out if so.

Glad to know baby is head down! I think wriggles is, I am feeling most kicks up by my ribs or my left hand side. Hope he or she stays there if they are head down lol. Had such a twitchy belly again today, it's quite distracting and I'm worried it'll distract me at work lol!

Eep 6 weeks and maternity leave starts! Can't wait! When's everyone else starting theirs?


----------



## Hann12

I'm sure you'll get yours measured - mine was an old school midwife who said she'd been doing it long enough to know by feel and that she never did fundal height arghhh!


----------



## mathgenius33

Heads down is the way to go. Our baby is heads down already, and we were told if they're heads down at this point they will most likely stay that way. But still, they could shift. We were also told that her head is pushing against my bladder, and then every now and then she punches it, and the explains why I always have to use the restroom. She hasn't kicked me in the ribs yet, but she's getting pretty close. Today she's maybe a centimeter away.


----------



## Jary

Lol well it's nice to know she's experienced but it would also be nice to know the actual measurement! I've been trying to do my own...being curious but it's hard to know for sure where my uterus is.


----------



## Powell130

My MW hasn't told me my measurements the 2x she's measured me but I took one of their measuring tapes (the use disposables) and have been measuring myself and marking it on the measure tape


----------



## Sass827

Nice stuff Jary! Your bump is so cute! 
My doc measures me too and says she seems right on track. I guess I don't really trust it though. How can she know just how big she is by how much my uterus pops out? What if LO is burrowing in? Or expanding sideways? I don't know.... Just doesn't seem very scientific.


----------



## cgav1424

Cute bump and clothes Jary! My doctor has been doing fundal height side about 14 weeks even though he said it's not the most accurate, but it gives him a good sense of whether or not baby is growing on track. My measurements have been spot on except for last week. I should've measured 27 cm, but measured 29. Our bubs is head down too! It'll be nice seeing her on Wednesday though I still get nervous before every scan. Silly, I know. Oh and I hear you all about the constant bathroom breaks! Second tri was such a nice reprieve from that. From my recollection, it only gets worse so brave yourselves! Roll on third tri!


----------



## Jary

i wondered how they could go by babys' size if theres a lot of fluid.....i imaging theyll probs send you for a scan but it does seem that it would only work if baby is behaving. As long as we continue having wiggly bumps then im sure all is good! i know im not concerned about baby because he or she is defo becoming more active. im sure he or she is head down and facing to my left. 12 weeks to go tomorrow!

when i saw my little cousins, the youngest one asked if he could change the baby's nappy when he or she is born lol...im sure he'll quickly change his mind once he sees the mess! and he was convinced he heard the baby cry in my belly xD


----------



## Sass827

I def have no worries with how often I'm being kicked, and I can see how measuring every week will show progress or lack of progress. I guess I just question how they can make guesses as to the babies weight, and specific things like that. I think they told my mom that my brother and I were both going to be huge and I was 6 lbs and he was 6 lbs 1 oz.


----------



## cgav1424

Sass, I don't think they can predict weight or even size just from fundal height. It's more just to ensure baby/uterus is progressing properly. I think even scans are rubbish at predicting weight as I've had numerous friends being told at their 36 week scan that they're having gigantic babies (think 10+ pounds) which, of course, stressed them out and in most cases, encouraged them to be induced or have c-sections... only to have their LO be born at an average weight like 7-8 lbs. I was induced with both DS and DD... DS due to spontaneous premature rupture of membranes and DD because I was leaking amniotic fluid. I'll see how this one pans out, but am open to anything so long as I have a healthy baby in the end. :)


----------



## Sass827

I think you're right cgav


----------



## Powell130

I have my 28 week appointment tomorrow, along with the glucose test..bleh lol


----------



## pinktiara

Got my results back and i have GD just waiting to hear what happens next


----------



## mathgenius33

I took my glucose test last Wednesday and still haven't heard back. That flat orange soda was pretty nasty.


----------



## Powell130

pinktiara said:


> Got my results back and i have GD just waiting to hear what happens next

Oh no! I'm scared I'm gonna end up having it, my mom had it when she was pregnant with both my brother && me. And I've had a few low blood sugar spells :/


----------



## Sass827

GL Powell!


----------



## pinktiara

Powell130 said:


> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> Got my results back and i have GD just waiting to hear what happens next
> 
> Oh no! I'm scared I'm gonna end up having it, my mom had it when she was pregnant with both my brother && me. And I've had a few low blood sugar spells :/Click to expand...

I'm sure you will do great low blood sugar is the opposite of GD that's what I have its called hypoglycemia have had it since I was a kid. with GD you have high blood sugar i'm pretty sure the extra weight i still had on from my first didn't help. I hope it all goes well for you I am sure I will have to monitor my blood sugar and watch my diet which I try to think of as a good kick start to losing the baby weight after haha.


----------



## Powell130

Okay cool. Glad I was thinking the opposite lol do you know if it's hereditary? Since my mom had it...


----------



## pinktiara

Im not to sure I would google that!


----------



## Jary

Sorry to hear about your GD pink, FX'd it'll be gone once baby is born. I worry about having it because I probably consume so much sugar....tho my mum ate tonnes of sweet things when she was having me and was fine. I'm expecting that they'll do bloods again at my appointment next week...not sure if that will include the test for GD but I will ask when I'm there.

Think I had some Braxton Hicks last night when we went shopping. My belly would get uncomfortable for a few seconds starting from my stomach and spreading down. Had some backache too. Went on for about 5 mins and then I felt better. Think that sounds like them? I have no idea how to recognise them! All I know is my belly felt tense and achey.

Also had a bit pain near my pubic bone too when we got home but that seems to have settled now.

Ahh back to work today! Hoping it'll be an ok day! Lol


----------



## Hann12

Jary I had pain near my public bone too - maybe the head or shoulder in a funny position? 

Pink - responded about your results on the other thread but hopefully it's marginal and easily controlled. 

Powell - it can be hereditary but try not to worry, hope it goes well. I did mine yesterday too. No idea when the results come through, didn't even think to ask!!

My DD is sick again! Thankfully my parents are here today until thurs so they can help. She's had something wrong pretty much every week of this year, feel so sad for her :(


----------



## Powell130

Off to the doc!!!

Happy 28 weeks <3


----------



## JaysBaby

At 24w3d my baby girl was measuring 12.5in and 1lbs 5oz... This is good right?


----------



## Sass827

Gestational age	Length (US)	Weight (US)	Length (cm)	Mass (g)
*	(crown to rump)	(crown to rump)
8 weeks	0.63 inch	0.04 ounce	1.6 cm	1 gram
9 weeks	0.90 inch	0.07 ounce	2.3 cm	2 grams
10 weeks	1.22 inch	0.14 ounce	3.1 cm	4 grams
11 weeks	1.61 inch	0.25 ounce	4.1 cm	7 grams
12 weeks	2.13 inches	0.49 ounce	5.4 cm	14 grams
13 weeks	2.91 inches	0.81 ounce	7.4 cm	23 grams
14 weeks	3.42 inches	1.52 ounce	8.7 cm	43 grams
15 weeks	3.98 inches	2.47 ounces	10.1 cm	70 grams
16 weeks	4.57 inches	3.53 ounces	11.6 cm	100 grams
17 weeks	5.12 inches	4.94 ounces	13 cm	140 grams
18 weeks	5.59 inches	6.70 ounces	14.2 cm	190 grams
19 weeks	6.02 inches	8.47 ounces	15.3 cm	240 grams
20 weeks	6.46 inches	10.58 ounces	16.4 cm	300 grams
*	(crown to heel)	(crown to heel)
20 weeks	10.08 inches	10.58 ounces	25.6 cm	300 grams
21 weeks	10.51 inches	12.70 ounces	26.7 cm	360 grams
22 weeks	10.94 inches	15.17 ounces	27.8 cm	430 grams
23 weeks	11.38 inches	1.10 pound	28.9 cm	501 grams
24 weeks	11.81 inches	1.32 pound	30 cm	600 grams
25 weeks	13.62 inches	1.46 pound	34.6 cm	660 grams
26 weeks	14.02 inches	1.68 pound	35.6 cm	760 grams
27 weeks	14.41 inches	1.93 pound	36.6 cm	875 grams
28 weeks	14.80 inches	2.22 pounds	37.6 cm	1005 grams
29 weeks	15.2 inches	2.54 pounds	38.6 cm	1153 grams
30 weeks	15.71 inches	2.91 pounds	39.9 cm	1319 grams
31 weeks	16.18 inches	3.31 pounds	41.1 cm	1502 grams
32 weeks	16.69 inches	3.75 pounds	42.4 cm	1702 grams
33 weeks	17.20 inches	4.23 pounds	43.7 cm	1918 grams
34 weeks	17.72 inches	4.73 pounds	45 cm	2146 grams
35 weeks	18.19 inches	5.25 pounds	46.2 cm	2383 grams
36 weeks	18.66 inches	5.78 pounds	47.4 cm	2622 grams
37 weeks	19.13 inches	6.30 pounds	48.6 cm	2859 grams
38 weeks	19.61 inches	6.80 pounds	49.8 cm	3083 grams
39 weeks	19.96 inches	7.25 pounds	50.7 cm	3288 grams
40 weeks	20.16 inches	7.63 pounds	51.2 cm	3462 grams
41 weeks	20.35 inches	7.93 pounds	51.7 cm	3597 grams
42 weeks	20.28 inches	8.12 pounds	51.5 cm	3685 grams


----------



## Sass827

Sounds like bh to me Jary. I got my first noticeable round while shopping too.


----------



## Hann12

Sounds perfect to me jaysbaby! Remember they are just estimates so could be spot on or completely wrong!!


----------



## Powell130

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o560/Powell130/9c6f321f-f8e6-492b-acf8-18dd1704a1d5_zpsffec6085.jpg


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hiya:

Just popped in to say hi and hope I can join. I'm due in May too, May 7th by my dates and May 8th by dating scan dates :) X


----------



## Sass827

Edd twinny mommy moo - welcome! Have your other LO's been early, late or on time?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww great Sass! My DD was 4 days early, my DS was 3 days late. This LO will be delivered by no later than 38 weeks as I have obstetric cholestasis so will be induced from 37 weeks if I don't go into pre term labour! 

How's your pregnancy been? Are you team yellow? X


----------



## Sass827

Wow! Goes to show there's no real rhyme or reason to it! 
I've been really lucky overall I guess. No sickness, just crazy hunger. So I've already gained 35 lbs and putting it on steadily. So now I just have weight issues - trouble breathing, fatigue, stretching pains, hip pains, lower back pain lol. None of it's too bad though. Has your pregnancy going? 
Oh and this is baby number 1 and we are team pink. Her name is Dylan Jane. How about you?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

No there's definitely no rhyme to it all :haha: 

I'm trying my hardest to watch my weight as I was already obese before I got pregnant! 

This pregnancy hasn't been that good tbh! I wanted to really enjoy it with it being my last one but I had bleeding from 4-8 weeks, started with SPD at 14 weeks, diagnosed with obstetric cholestasis at 22 weeks and given crutches for my SPD at 28 weeks :lol: I think if this was my first pregnancy it would put me off for life :haha: good thing he's my last!!

We have a couple of names we like but nothing's set in stone, we're pretty laid back with the names this time :lol: what a lovely name :flower: it makes me think of Dylan in desperate housewives :lol: she was lovely :) x


----------



## pinktiara

I think its crazy I have barely gained anything only 11 lbs and I don't eat much sugar at all and I have low blood sugar to begin with yet I got GD! the dr doesnt seem overly concerned so ill be referred to a specialist and probably get some sort of diet plan etc.


----------



## Powell130

The morning show did this this morning while hubs and I were on the way to the doc

https://thebertshow.com/laborpains/

We almost peed on ourselves lol


----------



## Jary

Miss Mummy Moo! Welcome! I see you're from County Durham...where abouts? I'm originally from consett :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: PinkT I think GD can be genetic and your more likely to get it if its in your family so it's probably not anything you've done or could have prevented. 

Hi Jary :) I'm from Bishop Aucklans so a little further south :lol: what a small world :) how long have you lived away from here? X


----------



## Jary

Ah cool :) I've been living down south for nearly a year and a half. My OH is from this area and I love it down here. Do miss home from time to time and was up there last week visiting family.

It is defo a small world!

AFM I've just been on fb and a friend of mine had just given birth today! Baby is a week early and is gorgeous!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Welcome miss! We have the same due date :) may 7 :) happy 29 weeks!


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry you've had such a bad go of it mommy moo. I was hoping it got easier with each pregnancy, but I guess each one is different. Were hoping for 3 LO's as well. 
So happy for your friend Jary! My neighbor across the street was scheduled for a csection at 9 this morning, but went into labor at 12 last night! They had a lovely 8.5 LB girl.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww congratulations to your friend Jary :flower: seeing all the baby pics is making me soo broody :lol: 

Thank you BellaRosa :) I see your team :yellow: must be so exciting not knowing what your having!! 

Thanks Sass I thought they got easier too :lol: I'm also anaemic which keeps coming and going but I've always had that in pregnancy. I think 3s a lovely number although I'd have preferred 4 but there's no chance of that with all these problems :lol: no way could I go through another pregnancy!

How is everyone today? :flower: x


----------



## Jary

Awww sass that baby must have wanted to come naturally! It's lovely because on fb suddenly there's a baby! There's been a few times now where friends go quiet with no mention of going into labour and then boom! Baby! Lol.

AFM, I had a horrible sleep last night. I ache everywhere and really struggled to get comfy. My pelvic pain is back and I have no idea what baby is up to. I'm sure I have a kangeroo in my belly and not a baby! Last night he or she was constantly wriggling in this one spot on my left hand side (busy little fists I think) and now it's play time again this morning as I'm typing. It's sweet but also weird when it feels they are moving about quicker than I imagined a baby could.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: for the sleep Jary. I don't sleep we'll either with my pelvis, have you tried a pillow between your legs I find that sometimes helps. 

Baby movements are definitely weird now! Not many little kicks and punches just wriggling and head banging :lol: I've noticed LO has had quite a few hiccups recently too and because he's head down they feel really weird :lol: mines currently awake too I'm lying on my side in bed, slightly on my front and he goes mad :lol: kicking off the bed and the other side of my belly :haha: any plans for today Jary? X


----------



## Jary

I have a body pillow and sometimes that's helps.

Today is a chill day for me! I went back to work after some time off yesterday and back in tomorrow for two long days. Have you got any plans?

Also I think baby has moved into oblique position! I have movements to the left at the bottom and on the right at the top. But I'm sure it'll change since this little wriggler likes to jump about so much lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

When do you start your maternity leave? I've been off work since 17 weeks due to my SPD :( 

I've got a body pillow too and it is sometimes helpful! 

I've brought the kids to Brewers Fayre for breakfast and play. £8.25 for an adult buffet breakfast and the kids get theirs free :) bargain x


----------



## Jary

Breakfast sounds tasty!

I'm starting mine on 1st April. Cannot wait! My ward is so busy. I had some pelvic pain a few weeks ago and could barely walk with the pain! Was glad it went away lol


----------



## Sass827

It is so nice just to see the baby appear on fb. I'm just over the moon for them. I wish it was our time. I'm getting antsy.
Work today for me, then I was supposed to go to dinner with gf's but one caught a stomach bug, so that's off. I think I'll stop and see my friend with the 2 month old instead. It's so nice just to sit and hold a little baby. 
So I got so mad at DH last night. I'm getting so anxious about the delivery - ESP the potential of tearing or having a c section. DH just doesn't get that it will be hard. He only gets one week off then I have no help. We live far from both of our families. so, I said, it would be so good for Me and work if shdmc ame a week or two Early. He replies, oh no. That's no good for me. I have a meeting that week. I'm like what?! One meeting? Are you serious? Ugh. Sometimes I just want to slap the back of his head.


----------



## Jary

I think men sometimes just don't get that it's hard to make a baby, bring it into the world and that babies won't always arrive when you want them to. 

I always find the men on OBEM funny because its almost like their common sense goes out the window!

I'm sure your DH will be ok once baby is on the way :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Totally agree with Jury Sass men can be so selfish at times! Baby will come hwen baby wants, not when he hasn't got a meeting :lol:

Some of the men on OBEM are sooo funny!! :D x


----------



## Jary

Yay it's on tonight! Makes me so eager for baby to be fully cooked and ready to be here!


Lol I've been wondering this morning if my little tinker has moved to transverse but I've just had a couple of very ticklish kicks on my ribs! It's like the movement suggests that baby isn't ready to settle in one place just yet....we will see when I see the mw next Tuesday!


----------



## Sass827

The men on OBEM are a riot. Some are as bad as children. 
DH called and apologized this afternoon. I think he has realized having an emotional preggers in the house Is a major liability that needs to be contained. :wacko:


----------



## Jary

Speaking of emotional preggers I got upset over a pair of tights this morning! The only back pair I could find for work had holes in so I e had to put grey ones on which is fine but it still made me cry. Stupid hormones!

And on top of that, I have found a huge crack at the bottom of my windscreen so I'm gonna have to get that replaced :( let's hope work doesn't suck as much as my morning!


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone!

Hope everyone's doing okay. Seems like the pregnsncy aches and pains are stepping up a gear now. I had a bad nights sleep - so annoying!!

Sass - I'm still slowly putting on weight too, occasionally I jump up a kilo in a week which scares me but I'm hoping I don't go too over what I did with DD. I think this one will be bigger though.

Jary - I keep being told by dr and mw that my baby is head down but I'm not feeling kicks really high up, I think it still must be moving around a lot. It's constantly got hiccups too - around 12 times a day! DD was the same though.
Hope your day gets better - it's never good when it starts with issues!!

Off to take DD to her football class this morning then to a petting farm then I'll get a sleep at lunch time. Can't wait for that!!


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry Jary. That sucks!
Hey Hann! Here I am. Up 6 hours after falling asleep. Starving and baby is kicking like crazy. I think she's just spinning around in there too. Lack of sleep is terrible. I need to learn how to nap. enjoy the zoo!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Jary I feel anything will make me cry at the moment :lol: Yay for hormones ... NOT! :haha:

:hugs: for the bad nights sleep Hann, enjoy your morning out and your nap this afternoon, I wish I could sleep in the day but I just can't :(

:hugs: for the little sleep Sass, will you be able to have a nap today?

I didn't sleep well at all last night either, I was in tears everytime I was turning over with my pelvis :cry: I can barely lift my feet an inch off the floor today I'm in that much pain with it :( Hoping it eases off a little in the next few days! X


----------



## Sass827

Thanks mommy moo. I've never been able to nap. Only if I'm sick. Then I can nap. Otherwise, no dice. 
I cried yesterday in the subway. And while listening to a book on cd. And while talking to my therapist, so I guess that takes yesterday's total to 3. Gotta love it. 
I'm back to having crazy dreams. I had a little break in the 2 nd tri, but I can tell they are back. Anyone else? Stinking hormones!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've had the odd pregnancy dreams but not too many this time! Pregnancy dreams are mad :lol: x


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies!

Tell me about the inability to sleep! My hips ache at night and laying on either side is getting harder and harder. 

Sass - I gained a pound a week up until week 20 when I was weaned off steroids. From weeks 20 to now (week 28), I was able to limit my weight gain to 5 lbs. My original goal was to gain a total of 30-35 lbs for this pregnancy, but I don't think that's going to happen because...

I went for my 28 week scan yesterday and baby is measuring small. She's only in the 6th percentile and if she's not in the 10th percentile on the growth chart by my next scan in 2 weeks then I'll officially be diagnosed with IUGR. I'm on bed rest until my next scan so hopefully the rest helps all my nutrients and calories go to LO. I'm already frustrated though as bed rest is near impossible with two other kids to take care of. Luckily, they're 6 and 11 so self-reliant and extremely helpful. I have pretty small babies by nature anyway. DS was only 5 lbs 15 oz born at 37+3 and DD was 6 lbs 9 oz at 38+4. I didn't have third trimester scans with either of my other two kids so I have no idea where they were on the growth chart at this stage in their gestation. Hopefully, I'm just growing another petite little baby.
It's frustrating though. 

Jary - I've been emotional and hormonal this whole pregnancy. I've been crying at the drop of a hat and at the most ridiculous things so I'm glad I have the hormones to blame!

MummyMoo - sorry for all the pain you're in at the moment. I hope it gets better!

Hann - enjoy your day with Annabelle! <<I still adore that name and it's at the top of our list for this little one!

Oh and not too many preggo dreams here! Though my last one was a vivid one where DH left me for a silly reason. I don't remember what it was, but it was terrible and I woke up extremely angry at him. In my other pregnancies, my dreams were slightly erotic and sometimes ended with a big "O"... haven't had any of those yet. I think I prefer those to the ones of DH leaving me.


----------



## pinktiara

Ugh worst sleep ever as well my son (3) was woken up by my brother in law upstairs at 5am because his bedroom is below there kitchen so needless to say I was awake than Mason woke up started kicking and moving like crazy. Carter doesn't nap anymore so it's going to be a very long day. I cannot wait to move after baby comes ugh we moved home with my inlaws to save money a year ago and there so loud its insane.


----------



## Hann12

What's IUGR cgav? Sorry for being stupid!! Hopefully the scan is just out. I find them to be really inaccurate, the number of people I know who have been told their baby is too big or too small only for them to be the opposite! I was told Annabelle was very average at 36 weeks and on track to be 7 pounds 10ish, and she was 5 pounds 15 and that was 4 days over due! I was then told that my placenta probably wasn't working effectively towards the end - also scary, then I saw a consultant with this baby and they told me that was rubbish and the reason that she was small is just that I have a small pelvis! I have no idea what to think. I've only had 2 scans and at the last this one was measuring between 30th and 40th percentile but then so did Annabelle at that stage so I'm inclined to just wait and see! I'm not even bothering Gavin another scan as I figure there's no point as they seem so inaccurate! The mw on Monday said that this baby feels average but then that's that they said by feel with Annabelle so I'm not putting too much on it! I know it's a bit different because you might have a condition but I guess I just mean try not to worry too much yet as hopefully it's just another case of them being wrong (as ever!). 
And I love that you have Annabelle as your top name! We have caitlin Evie for this one if its a girl, and Henry Edward for a boy. Think they both go nicely with Annabelle. What are your others called?


----------



## cgav1424

Pink - sorry for the bad nights' sleep. :( I think we all need to have a lie in as our first Mother's Day present as we're all due around then anyway. :) 

Hann - Not stupid at all. I didn't know what it was either and I'm a nurse! IUGR is intrauterine growth ******ation. It just means baby is small for his/her gestation age. It could be due to my placenta not working properly among other things. I think scans are rubbish at predicting weight/size as well, but my 12 and 20 week scans showed that I have uterine notching which meant that the blood flow to baby and placenta wasn't as good as it could be. Uterine notching puts you at an increased risk for high blood pressure and IUGR so that's why my specialist wanted to do a scan to make sure baby was growing as she should be. So, I'm not worrying until I have to and I'm just hoping I have petite babies. 

I think it's insane that you were told Annabelle would be 7 lbs and she wasn't even 6 lbs at 4 days overdue! I know plenty of girls who were told they were having "gigantic" babies and they ended up being average. So, like you, I don't put a lot of stock into measurements at scans. Even if this little one ends up being petite, I rather like it as their clothes last much longer! :haha: 

Once this little one is out, our three children will be called Christian, Aubrey and Annabelle. I think Annabelle sounds nice with my other two's names. And I love Annabelle with Caitlin or Henry. They both sound lovely. 

Oh and I just noticed BnB won't let me type out what IUGR stands for. It's 
r-e-t-a-r-d-ation. I actually hate that word too, but it's the medical term for it. :/


----------



## Powell130

I failed the 1 hour GTT and freaking out! 

I have to be on a special diet for 3 days next week and fast from 8pm (or midnight, can't remember lol) til the test. I'm to be keeping an eye out for my letter from the doc which includes my diet && appointment.

Anyone else have GD?


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for the explanation cgav that makes total sense! I love your other LOs names, go lovely with Annabelle :)
Really hope it's not serious and that you just have small babies!

Powell - it was you that have a family history if GD wasn't it? Sorry you failed it :( 
It's strange that they put you on the diet isn't it? Doesn't that defeat the point of the test? The diet is supposed to ease GD so if you are on that and pass then go back to eating normally then couldn't you still have it? Or am I being dumb??


----------



## cgav1424

Powell, I literally just got off the phone with my OB's office and they told me I failed my one hour glucose test too!!! Ugh. Don't freak out. Lots of women fail the one hour and pass the three hour. What kind of special diet do you need to be on for three days? My OB just told me to fast after midnight the night before and bring lots of things to do because the lab doesn't let you leave during the whole test.


----------



## Hann12

See that makes more sense to me cgav that you would eat as normal and see if you pass and if you don't then you go on the diet!


----------



## cgav1424

Hann - we cross posted. That's what I was thinking about the special diet thing. I don't want to try and fool the test. I just want to know if I have GD or not so I'll just eat the way I normally do though maybe watch the carbs and sweets and fast the night before the test. I can't believe I have to go back for the three hour on too of everything else!


----------



## Powell130

Yeah Hann, my mother had it with both my brother && I. I really hope I'm one of those that fail the 1hr but pass the 3hr :/ 

I was kinda thinking the same thing with the diet, that it'll only alter the results! I think tho if I do pass the 3 hour, that I'll just stay on the same diet for the remainder of the pregnancy since it's supposed to help.

cgav- not sure about the diet, the MW told me to keep an eye on my mail, she was sending me the diet and my appointment time. I will let you know what it is tho when I get it!


----------



## Hann12

That's names sense cgav, funny how different areas and countries do it so differently! 
It's so annoying that you have this to worry about too, hope you pass. I assume you didn't have it in previous pregnancies?


----------



## Hann12

Let us know what the diet is Powell - could be good to follow it a bit and eat healthier!


----------



## Powell130

Thanx Hann, I hope I pass too! I'll definitely et ya'll know about the diet!


----------



## cgav1424

Hann, I always passed the glucose test in my precious pregnancies. Hopefully, I don't end up with GD as well! 

Powell, yes, let us know what the diet is! I think third trimester is a perfect time to eat healthy. That way, all our nutrients are going to bubs to help them grow!


----------



## Powell130

Will def let ya'll know! I just found this on google so I'm gonna assume it's something similar

https://www.ucsfhealth.org/education/dietary_recommendations_for_gestational_diabetes/index.html


----------



## Hann12

Wow it's quite tough isn't it?! I hope neither of you have it


----------



## Jary

FX'd you guys don't have GD! I still don't know of my mw will do a GD test. Hope I don't have it after eating lots of sweet things lol

Just got a little Johnsons starter pack from Emma's diary with baby oil, wipes etc. every little helps!


----------



## Sass827

I failed the 1 hour but passed the three hour. I didn't eat any different before the three hour. I actually think I had pizza two days before and a cheese steak for dinner before I started my fast at 8 - you can't fault me, I'm from Philadelphia! :flower:
But I also not drink juice or soda and I know those are big no no's. I do eat dessert every day though and a bit of dark chocolate. 
I took 2 mags, a book and knitting to the test. Oh and a cereal bar and a bottle of water for after. and then I ran to the grocer and ate a plate of fried chicken and oj. I was so hungry! And thirsty! The gals at the store looked at me like a whacko with all the bandages on my arms.


----------



## pinktiara

this is why they stopped doing the one hour tests and just do the 2 hour because its more accurate I had to fast and than took the 2 hour I failed 1 and 2 hour but i'm assuming its nothing crazy because I am waiting till my next app on the 6 of March. Ill let you guys know what she says when I go in. Im not as worried now as I was when I found out seems pretty common apparently.


----------



## Sass827

Just got back from our 3d. Baby was super uncooperative. She was moving but in all the wrong directions. It was a real battle to get her to get her face out of my uterine wall, but we finally got some good shots. Here's our little girl.
 



Attached Files:







D1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6









D2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6









D3.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> Just got back from our 3d. Baby was super uncooperative. She was moving but in all the wrong directions. It was a real battle to get her to get her face out of my uterine wall, but we finally got some good shots. Here's our little girl.

She's beautiful Sass!!! Looks like a doll baby <3 those pics are really clear!! I hope mine are that clear 

makes me all the more excited for ours tomorrow AM!


----------



## Sass827

GL Powell post pics when you can!


----------



## Jary

Aww she looks so sweet sass! Looks very comfy in there that's probably why she didn't want to move!


----------



## Hann12

Sass she is beautiful, I found my 4D scan to be really accurate to what my DD came out looking like. We aren't having one this time because we didn't want to know what the baby looks like, plus some babies look like a girl or boy in the scan and we really want the surprise. 

Feeling huge today - had papa johns last night, some cake at lunch time then DH bought me a huge piece of chocolate gateaux which was very sweet but it was huge and if I had realised I wouldn't have had the cake at lunch time. Nothing I can do about it now but I'm going to try from tomorrow to be more healthy! In keeping with that we are off to buy me a bike tomorrow! We have bought a device that basically makes a normal bike into an exercise bike so I can exercise from the house then when I'm wanting to I can also be mobile (after pregnancy!). I'm going to aim to do it 3 times a week as I get little to no exercise at the moment because DD is so demanding and if we go out she wants to walk so we get no where as she can't walk far. It's so different to when I was pregnant with her and did loads of walking. Anyway hoping it will make me feel more healthy!


----------



## Sass827

Thanks girls! Dh was just talking about us getting bikes too. 
No worries on the cake. I piggy out on cake all the time. I think thats why lo is such a little pudge. I hope we have a chubby little baby. Dh was a butterball so im hoping for the same.


----------



## Powell130

Well little Phillip decided he wanted to keep his face buried in my placenta and not show his face :/ even after moving all kinda ways on the table, shaking my belly, walking around && drinking water lol he was moving all around, but just wouldn't move his face. We were able to see just a portion of his little face - his nose, lips and cheek. And what we saw was adorable <3 we're going back for a re-scan Tuesday night and hope he'll be up for pictures. 

Hubs has been sanding floors in the baby's room today :) We're hoping he'll have it finished this weekend since it's his long weekend (every other weekend he's off saturday-monday) lol we went to Walmart earlier to get stuff for sanding the floors and a few groceries...ended up spending almost $500 on a flat screen tv, a storage ottoman type thing for the living room, stuff for my hospital bag, stuff for the floors && some groceries lol why is it impossible to go to Walmart and only leave with what you went for?! lol


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry Powell. D was the same. We got the pics while I lied on my side. I hope Tuesday goes better for you!


----------



## Jary

Hehe your baby is misbehaving already Powell! It's like ours when we had our 12 week scan and didn't want to turn for the sonographer...just waved hands about a bit.

I know what you mean about buying more than you intended....when you mention Walmart I think of the South Park episode where a Walmart comes to town lol. 

AFM baby decided to have a lazy time from Friday evening till Saturday morning. Of course had me worried....felt the odd nudge here and there but nothing exciting. Eventually he or she was back to business as usual. Last night no matter which side I lay on I was getting tickled in the ribs! I also cannot tell now where he or she is lying so I listened to my Doppler and found hb low down so I hope that means baby is head down.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Awww Sass she is beautiful :cloud9: we have our 4D scan on Friday :happydance: I also have another scan tomorrow for my OC.

It must be an american thing the 1 hour GTT. We just have a 2 hour one here and that's it. I passed mine although I still continue to have sugar in all my urine samples!

Hann I'm trying to keep more healthy too, I'm constanty cravings sweet things! :blush:

Powell fingers crossed you can get better pics on Tuesday night the little monkey :lol: 

We're the same with ASDA (your Walmart) we went for milk and veg the other day and came out £50 lighter :lol:

These babies are sent to try us Jary :lol: glad baby decided to start wiggling about again.

I was really uncomfortable the other night with baby digging his shoulder in my pelvis ... ouch :lol:

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend x


----------



## Hann12

Jary - weird coincidence but I wasn't getting many wiggles yesterday either until the evening. I used my Doppler and its broken! I've barely used it too so that's really annoying! Anyway I started getting bigger wiggles by the evening so felt more reassured, perhaps they are growing?! 

Powell - annoying about the photos, I hope you can go back and he's in a better position

It's funny you all mentioning positions of the baby because I keep being told mine is head down but all my movements are in the lower half if my stomach. I'm not convinced!!

And I got my bike! Haven't used it yet but hopefully will give it a try later!


----------



## Jary

I've heard babies have quiet moments when they have a growth spurt do maybe that's what was happening! My belly does seem to be growing lol

Sucks about the Doppler! I tried resisting it after the midwives said dont use it, but I couldn't resist!


----------



## Powell130

Mine hasn't really been very active today, after being active ALL day yesterday. Mayb we're all going thru growth spurts!?

Went to Walmart, AGAIN today lol I'm addicted. Got some plastic storage drawers, that happen to match our color scheme, so I can go ahead and start washing clothes and putting them up :) I couldn't be more excited, cept the price of the Deft, I had no idea it was as expensive as it is! lol oh well, what's best for baby is all that matters. What laundry detergent do you ladies use?


----------



## Hann12

Sounds like a fun day Powell! Its funny how we have all had 'quiet' days lately. Its a bit worrying I have to say. I also feel like this baby is really high, when I feel it I can feel much of its body up by my ribs, its very uncomfortable and makes me feel huge. 

Washing powder - persil non bio (or any non bio) and we use the same for all of us. 

Got my bike today and did a 25 minute gentle cycle. It was great but my bum hurt all the way through lol. I think I need a gel padded seat!


----------



## Powell130

Since I've started doing baby laundry today, he woke up lol it's like he knows we're getting ready for him <3


----------



## Sass827

I had a quiet baby day yesterday. It's very unsettling. I talk to her and poke her to get her to kick me back. 
I'm thinking were going to use all free and clear. Should work well for LO and us so I don't have to do separate loads for everyone.


----------



## Jary

Mine was active all through my nightshift!

Had an awful time coming home....there had been a major pile up on the motorway I use to get to and from work and they closed it. I had no idea how to get back home and my day nav wasn't in the car so I rang OH to help guide me home. Got so stressed out! Took me two hours to get home when it normally takes 40 mins :(


----------



## Powell130

oh no Jary! That sounds awful!! At least you got home safe!!

Nursery is almost done, will be posting pics in a little :)


----------



## Jary

Apparently it was a 9 car pile up and a 16 year old girl was killed. 

Ooh can't wait to see pics!

I got to see OH before I left for work and when he gave me a hug he felt wriggles trying to join in! Cheered him up a bit since his work has been awful :)

Woot midwife tomorrow! Can't wait to see how baby is measuring up!


----------



## Hann12

Hope the midwife appointment goes well!


----------



## Jary

Happy 29 weeks!! Apparently baby pees half a litre into the amniotic fluid per day now...eww! Lmao

Baby kept disturbing me on my break last night at work...getting practice in for when he or she arrives!


----------



## Hann12

Really? That's funny! Where does it go? I assume its re absorbed into the amniotic fluid?


----------



## Jary

I don't know where is goes as surely it wouldn't all collect in there as it would be too much?

Got a free baby bottle in the post! I know I plan on breast feeding but was thinking of buying bottles anywho...nice surprise getting free stuff lol


----------



## Hann12

Maybe we somehow wee it out?? I read that the amniotic fluid starts to decrease now as the baby takes up more room. 
That's good about the bottle - what make is it? It's funny but before I had Annabelle I thought a bottle was a bottle but nope that's not the case! Most babies are really picky about what type they will drink from (Annabelle never took one at all until 7 months and then only a MAM one. I bought all kinds to try with her before that. Definitely don't buy loads of one type as it would be bad luck that your baby won't take it!! I tried 6 types before I struck gold with mam!


----------



## Jary

It's an avent one. I haven't a clue which are the best lol


----------



## Hann12

Never tried avent but every baby is different anyway so what worked for Annabelle probably won't work for the next one!


----------



## Powell130

Happy 29 weeks!!
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nearlythere38

happy 29 weeks bump buddies!!

i used avent with both of mine,they are good reliable bottles. i awlays got the Variflow teats as well so u dont have to keep buying new, they have 1, 2 and 3 on the teat and you rotate it to increase/decrease flow. 

when i was breastfeeding i bought this - https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/products/594/calma and it was fantastic. he switched between bottle n breast from 5 weeks no problem


----------



## Jary

Baby is head down! Woop! Didn't get a GD test. Mw said only if its family history and BMI. She did test my urine which had protein and ketones present but she said she'll test when I see her next in 3 weeks and then act on it of I still have them present. 

Baby is measuring big (29cm) but mw said she isn't concerned at this point because babies can plateau off nearer the time..obvs if it does go up they'll look into it. So far so good tho!


----------



## Hann12

29cm is bang on for 29 weeks though! It's meant to be same measurement in cm as weeks.


----------



## Jary

Ah right! On my chart its just below the highest centile...not above tho, which is good. 

Really hope baby stays in head down position tho! So pleased when mw pointed to the top of my belly and went 'that's a bum there' :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I was gonna say what Hann said that measurements fine. 

Fingers crossed baby stays head down but don't be worried if they don't as the can still flip about for a few weeks yet. I don't think MWs get worried until around 36/37 weeks. I had a scan at 28 weeks and he was head down, I had another yesterday and he was breech :lol: x


----------



## Hann12

Mines still been moving too though mainly head down and flipping its body around. 

It's weird about your chart but definitely fundal measurement is cm=weeks and your mw should have told you that. Sounds like a very perfect average sized one to me so def don't worry!


----------



## Hann12

Jary - is this the kind of chart: 
https://www.gestation.net/fetal_growth/examples.htm
Look at the normal growth chart. 
I have to say I've never seen this before and always been told cm=weeks but looks like there are other charts out there that suggest otherwise. I wouldn't get too worried though as I'm sure you are normal sized


----------



## Hann12

Looking at this chart I think Annabelle measured 38cm at 40 weeks which would have meant she was 3600g and about 70th percentile but she was actually 2336g and 9th percentile so I'd say this is pretty inaccurate!


----------



## Hann12

Actually she was 2700g!!


----------



## pinktiara

Got my GD app on thursday finally so hopefully I will get some ultrasounds make sure all is well he has been growing right on so far as am I only gaining about 12 lbs so im just watching my fat and sugars for now until I get my diet from the specialist ugh


----------



## Jary

I did see that she had written down 29cm= 28.5 in my notes so maybe that's it? It's just on the chart it's plotted as being on the highest centile but it certainly wasn't abnormal so I'm not worried.


----------



## Powell130

I gotta call my doc tomorrow, my diet or appointment time didn't come in the mail. Bleh

3D ultrasound round 2 in 2 hours :) ladies, keep your fingers crossed for a cooperative baby!! I just wanna see his face <3


----------



## Sass827

Hope it works out for you Powell. 
I like that chart Hann. It says Dylan is spot on for 29 weeks (1559 grams) as compared to baby center, who says she should only be 1153. I was getting a little freaked that she was super big. 
They sized me at the 3d scan so I could question the tech about it. She said they figure it out by measuring the babies bones. It was pretty neat.


----------



## Powell130

<3
 



Attached Files:







WAL_2.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 9









WAL_3.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 7









WAL_4.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 6









WAL_5.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 7









WAL_6.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Powell130

Almost done lol
 



Attached Files:







WAL_7.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3









WAL_8.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4









WAL_9.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3









WAL_10.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 5









WAL_11.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Powell130

Okay I'm done lol
 



Attached Files:







WAL_12.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6









WAL_13.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4









WAL_14.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jary

Lovely lovely baby Powell! He looks quite snug and content :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww beautiful Powell :cloud9: x


----------



## Hann12

Lovely photos Powell! 

I think all the 'guessing' of weight is pretty hit and miss regardless of which charts you use. Besides there's not a lot you can do about it if your baby is measuring big or small, you get what you get! I have no idea with this one but I kind of think that's a good thing as sometimes it just makes us worry more!


----------



## Sass827

Cute pictures Powell! He does look super snug.


----------



## mathgenius33

Very cute pictures, Powell.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How is everyone today? 

We have our 4D scan on Friday and I'm so excited, I can't wait to see my little man in 4D :D We're also off for a romantic break away as it's hubby's birthday tomorrow and mine next Thursday so we usually do something the weekend in between. We'll be leaving early Friday morning and coming back around 5/6pm Saturday :) MIL is having the kids so it will be lovely for hubby and I to spend some time alone before little man arrives x


----------



## pinktiara

Hann12 said:


> Lovely photos Powell!
> 
> I think all the 'guessing' of weight is pretty hit and miss regardless of which charts you use. Besides there's not a lot you can do about it if your baby is measuring big or small, you get what you get! I have no idea with this one but I kind of think that's a good thing as sometimes it just makes us worry more!

It's so true my first measured off the charts for the first two years of his life now he's evened out and is tall and skinny. The dr I had with him actually told me to feed him less as a baby um no!


----------



## Hann12

That's terrible pink! That's like making a baby diet! They all roughly even out eventually. Some children literally are bigger boned than others, my niece is 8 weeks younger than my daughter but is much much bigger in every way. She looks huge in comparison but then her mum is a bigger lady and her dad is 6ft 5 and a bit large too! As long as they roughly follow the curve once they are born for the first few years its not an issue. 

Missmummy - very exciting about the scan! I haven't got a 4D booked this time around. Part of me wants one but part of me just thinks I'd rather wait to see what he or she looks like. It doesn't feel like a long wait anymore. 
30 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Powell130

MissMummyMoo said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> We have our 4D scan on Friday and I'm so excited, I can't wait to see my little man in 4D :D We're also off for a romantic break away as it's hubby's birthday tomorrow and mine next Thursday so we usually do something the weekend in between. We'll be leaving early Friday morning and coming back around 5/6pm Saturday :) MIL is having the kids so it will be lovely for hubby and I to spend some time alone before little man arrives x

You're going to fall in love! I keep staring at the pics and watching the videos from ours. It's so amazing watching him in there <3


----------



## Powell130

Edited

Forum Rules 


> Asking fellow members to participate in a competition/contest polls in an effort to unfairly influence voting is not permitted.


----------



## mathgenius33

I already put "like" on your picture, Powell. I hope you can win the contest.

Has anyone else gotten a chance to see their baby blink in the ultrasound? It was a really cool thing to see her open her eyes for a split second.


----------



## Powell130

mathgenius33 said:


> I already put "like" on your picture, Powell. I hope you can win the contest.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten a chance to see their baby blink in the ultrasound? It was a really cool thing to see her open her eyes for a split second.

Thank you thank you!!!

We saw Little Phillip blink last night, I was caught off guard cuz I didn't know he could do that already <3

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Babys-First-Images-Ultrasound-and-Photography/174352333615


----------



## Jary

Urgh, my OH is getting far too stressed out at work.

He was crying this morning so I got up and sat with him to try and get him to see that he shouldn't get upset because he and his colleague are working over capacity to help the company make money. It's the managers and other departments that are total idiots. They are doing the work of 4 people and both doing 10 hour days 5 days a week. It isn't healthy but their concerns fall on deaf ears.

I really hoped I wouldn't see him like this again; when he moved near me he got a job that really was emotionally draining and I could understand why he got so upset although it was so hard to see every morning. This job I know he and his colleague work their bloody arses off and he's feeling guilt if he leaves ON TIME or at least earlier than he has been doing lately. He's thinking about it all the time and he keeps thinking that when he has his paternity leave they will try to call him back in early because they are stupid and haven't prepared for when both him and his colleague will be away at the same time. Then he worries when he goes back it'll be him on his own as his colleague is taking over his wife's mat leave and therefore he won't get to spend time with his new baby.

*sigh* sorry for the rant, it's just i thought I'd seen the back of crying, sad James. I'm so angry at this company because they simply do not care about their employees. It's not just James that's feeling the stress, it's everyone. So it's the owners fault when the company falls (and it will) heck they don't even know which couriers their own company uses!!


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry Jary! What happens if he doesn't go in if they call while he is on his paternity leave? that sounds like a really sucky situation!


----------



## Jary

Well the dispatch office won't have anyone covering. I think now they are only just starting to realise that they have a problem on their hands. James is looking for another job but its a question of whether he'll find one before his paternity leave.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

They should not call him on paternity leave hun and if they do he does NOT have to go in! He is entitled to those 2 weeks off, it's not your OH's fault they don't have cover! Sorry they are upsetting him so much :hugs: X


----------



## Jary

I know they shouldn't, but they are the kind of company that will. 

James won't go in. He knows he's entitled to it so he'll make the most of it!

In other news my juicy cravings are back! Went shopping and I just went straight for the fruit instead of cakes like I normally do. Baby's womb order for the day!


----------



## Powell130

3 hour glucose test 8:00AM on the 5th :/


----------



## cgav1424

Jary - I'm sorry DH is having such a rough time at work. My hubs went through that a couple of months ago and it broke my heart to see him so stressed out and frustrated. 

Powell - I have mine tomorrow morning at 8:30. I haven't changed my diet at all this week so hopefully it doesn't affect the result too much. My doctor didn't say I had to do anything differently... just fast after 8 pm tonight. Luckily, my hubs is off work tomorrow so he gets to sit at the lab with me for 3 1/2 hours. Fingers crossed I pass!


----------



## Powell130

I never got my letter in the mail - stupid USPS - so if I don't get it today I have to go pick it up tomorrow so I can start it Saturday. At least your hubs gets to go with you, I have to sit all by myself lol but I'll probably take hubs cell phone to keep me occupied cuz he has an iPhone and I have just a regular phone with crappy internet lol fingers crossed we both pass!!!


----------



## pinktiara

Powell130 said:


> 3 hour glucose test 8:00AM on the 5th :/

I thought you already had your test done clearly I missed something. ugh I thought 2 hours was bad sorry hun thats no fun. It was nice the lab had free wifi on my iphone haha hopefullly you get the same.


----------



## pinktiara

saw the dr today being referred to a specialist who will put me on a diet and keep my weight as it is 14lbs till I have baby and I only have to test for the first week or so so thats a plus guess my numbers weren't that bad so hope it goes as well for all you ladies going for your testing!!


----------



## Powell130

pinktiara said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 3 hour glucose test 8:00AM on the 5th :/
> 
> I thought you already had your test done clearly I missed something. ugh I thought 2 hours was bad sorry hun thats no fun. It was nice the lab had free wifi on my iphone haha hopefullly you get the same.Click to expand...

I did the 1 hour last week but failed it :/ I just got my letter with the special diet. Idk if all this food will fit in my stomach at each meal! lol

Breakfast-
1 serving fruit or juice
1/2 cup cereal
2 slices of bread
1 tbsp butter or margarine or 3 slices of bacon
1 cup milk or cream
2 tbsp jelly or sugar

Lunch- 
1 serving meat, fish, eggs or cheese
1 serving potato, rice or pasta
1 serving veggies or salad
2 slices of bread
1 cup milk or cream
2 tbsp butter or margarine

Dinner-
1 serving meat, fish, eggs or cheese
1 serving potato, rice or pasta
1 serving veggies or salad
2 slices of bread
1 serving dessert
1 cup milk or cream
2 tbsp butter or margarine

3 days on the diet && no eating or drinking anything but water from 10PM on the 3rd day


----------



## pinktiara

aaah I see ya they don't do the one hour here anymore its just 2 hours for more accuracy guess it makes sense. It seems like a lot of food but its not once you get into it I used to eat alot when I was losing weight haha funny how that works. Well I hope the next test goes better for you .


----------



## Powell130

Yeah I keep hearing that so many people pass the 3 hour after failing the 3 hour that a lot of doc offices stopped doing the 1 hour. I just hope I'm one of those people!


----------



## cgav1424

Powell - haha. I have most definitely NOT been following that diet this week. If that's what it takes to pass the 3 hour then I'm screwed! Lol


----------



## Powell130

They circled the words 3 days of diet, so I'm not gonna start it til Saturday lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I just took my phone and sons magazines Powell but then again mine was only 2 hours not 3 :lol: hope it goes ok for you :)

Got our 4D scan today :happydance: x


----------



## Jary

Good luck with that Powell! I wouldn't be able to eat all of that especially at breakfast...don't have time if I'm off to work lol.

Exciting miss mummy moo! Hope to see pics later!


----------



## Powell130

Can't wait to see pics!!

Yeah the breakfast is going to be tough to get all that in, I'm so glad I don't have to start it til Saturday! Gotta go to the grocery store tonight to get a few things so I can follow the diet :/ I must prefer being able to snack thruout the day, considering I can barely fit half of a regular meal in at once lol :dohh:


----------



## Sass827

That does seem like a lot of food. And lots of carbs. Wow!
Can't wait to see the 4d! Good luck!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Scan went brilliant little man co operated well. Only have one photo on my phone at the moment as the others are on CD and were away for the night but here's my gorgeous little man :cloud9: 

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/B76DEE42-361E-4D91-BC24-C594AF2565C2-2982-00000311E40DA6E6_zps95f244dc.jpg x


----------



## Powell130

So handsome <3


----------



## pinktiara

so cute love it!!


----------



## Hann12

Great photo!


----------



## Powell130

Meal 1 of the diet down! Breakfast wasn't that hard, but I think lunch will be!! Ugh lol I really better pass this freakin' test


----------



## Sass827

Congrats mummy! Hes precious


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you all. How was lunch Powell? Not too bad I hope! X


----------



## Jary

Sweet bubs miss mummy moo!

We've just gone and bought baby's cotbed and mattress! And little one wriggled and nudged me my whole nightshift lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yay for babys cotbed Jary! It won't be long before they'll be here!! X


----------



## Jary

I know it's so scary that in just over 10 weeks we'll be putting our little one in there. Will build it up when I'm about 35 weeks or so. Don't want to put it up too soon.


----------



## Powell130

Lunch was a little more difficult since we went out. I ended up having to eat some bread and drink milk when we got home to make up for what I didn't get at the restaurant lol dinner was pretty easy tho, I just made exactly what's on the list - boiled egg, 1 serving raw veggies w/ ranch, 2 slices of toast with butter, 1 cup of milk, whole wheat pasta w/ little bit of butter && few cookies for dessert


----------



## Hann12

Not long to go now Powell and hopefully you won't have it anyway!


----------



## pinktiara

ugh my acid reflux has been rediculous what do you ladies take? I see my specialist tomorrow at 10am I will let ya know how it goes. 9 more weeks for me till my c section which I still have no exact date for only driving me a little bit crazy haha.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry your suffering with reflux pink :hugs: I haven't suffered with it at all this pregnancy, however hubby has :lol: he's using gaviscon and milk to try and help his.

How come your having a C Section early if you don't mind me asking?

I know my little man will be here in no more than 7 weeks! They are inducing me around 37 weeks because of the obstetric cholestasis. So I won't be pregnant any longer than 38 weeks meaning I will have my little man by no later than 22nd April!! Eeekkk! X


----------



## Powell130

I've heard a spoonful of mustard will do the trick for heartburn! I don't have it so I can't personally say tho lol

Last day of the stupid diet, no food after 10PM tonight and appointment at 8AM! ugh lol 

We won the free ultrasound session!!! I think I'm gonna schedule it for the 23rd of this month :) I can't wait to see our little man again <3


----------



## Jary

Good luck Powell! And can you believe we will be 30 weeks tomorrow?? 30! 3/4 of the way through and only 10 weeks to go....or less if our little ones decide to appear early! Eep!

Here's to growing bumps and babies!


----------



## Powell130

I know!! I can't believe it!! Time has FLOWN by!!! It's so hard to believe in just a few short weeks, our bundles of joy will be in our arms rather than our bellies <3 <3


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope the test goes ok tomorrow Powell! 

:happydance: for the scan, well done :) I bet you can't wait!! I can't wait to see the pics again :) x


----------



## Powell130

I scheduled the US for 9:15AM on March 23rd :) so excited!!


----------



## Hann12

Jary - or more if they come late lol!! 

Powell - great about the win! Hope the test goes okay tomorrow - when will you get the results? 

I'm not having indigestion but I do get a bit of reflux if I lie down too soon after dinner. Only in the past few days. Think I might need to eat less at dinner times. 

Starting to feel big now - most noticeable when I sit on the floor with DD and have to get up fast (when we are at one if her classes for example). Will just have to manage for another 9 weeks though!! Got my parents and inlaws helping a fair bit over the next few weeks but then no help from 6th April until 9th may - tricky!


----------



## Powell130

My office only calls if there's a problem with your results - last time I took it on a Tuesday and they called me on Thursday. So if I don't hear anything by Friday - I passed. I'm hoping not to hear from them!! lol


----------



## Jary

Hann I'm trying not to think about he or she coming late!


----------



## Hann12

Honestly it's better to just think it will be late - 80% of first timers are overdue. If you think it will be early or on time you will be really annoyed and impatient (I was like you first time!). This time I'm expecting the baby a week late, if it comes before then fine but if not then I'll be prepared. Sounds silly but towards the end it can be a mental and physical torture waiting and not knowing when it's going to happen so its just better to be prepared that it will be late - as it probably will be!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Totally agree with Han! My first was born at 39+3 so I expected my second to be born early too, he came 3 days late and I drove myself mad, as did the MWs as they kept saying he was going to be early! X


----------



## Sass827

GL tomorrow and congrats on the win Powell! 
It's tough not to know when the babies will come. Expecting the worst is usually a safe way I go, I just don't know if I can swing it. I was reading that some birthing classes say its ok to start natural induction tactics at 37 weeks (ie- massage, acupuncture, raspberry leaf tea, sex, walking, etc). At the end of the day, the baby will still come when it's ready, but I think I'll be doing all I can to help her along.


----------



## Jary

I suppose that's one way of looking at it. I just dread the thought of being over...couple of days over is fine but longer I'd start worrying. Maybe this baby will take after me and come a little early lol. Wishful thinking but I know baby will come when he or she is ready. 

Right now all I wish is that baby would stop doing whatever they are doing to my bladder! It's weird and uncomfortable lol


----------



## Sass827

I'm with you Jary. Some of these recent feelings have been so odd and hard to pinpoint. I'm used to tosses and tours and kick -punch combos, but she's doing other stuff now. Last night I had a strip of pressure that was about 4 inches across down near my pelvic bone. Ooooh did it hurt!


----------



## Jary

I am feeling pressure more than kicks now. Usually when I'm eating I feel pushing on my ribs....not the best feeling when having a meal lol. Still getting busy little hands when I lie on side and down near my pelvis. And I can feel limbs brushing past when I have my hand round my belly.

It's actually felt like baby did a flop earlier on followed by a foot or a fist making a little hill on my belly. Hehe. Cute.


----------



## pinktiara

I was overdue a week with my son which here is the max they allow you to go before inducing which is what happened with me and didn't work lol hence the second c section this time around


----------



## Sass827

Dylan likes to push up with her head near my ribs and hips. I can feel her head and face. It's very odd. But I love it.


----------



## nearlythere38

Happy 30 weeks to my due date buddies!!! Final stretch now. Although i am loving this pregnancy its definitely been the best of the three! Bought a very sexy nightdress to wear in hospital, its so attractive


----------



## Jary

Happy 30 weeks! 10 weeks and counting!

So exciting :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

At right I see Pink! Well that's good you have a rough idea when baby will be here :)

How's everyone else?

Happy 30 weeks to all those today. 

31 weeks for me today!! Eeekk! Baby WILL be here is 7 weeks :shock: x


----------



## Powell130

Happy 30 weeks ladies!! Where has the time gone?!?! 3 HR GTT in a few hours :/ bleh. I hope I pass this time !!!!


----------



## Sass827

31 weeks tomorrow for me. Really hoping the rest of this time flies. So excited to have dd in my arms.


----------



## pinktiara

Saw the gd specialist today nothing exciting she pretty much told me I would go to the clinic at the hospital to see a dietician etc two hour appointment they will give me my blood glucose monitor and all that thank goodness my hubby's insurance covers the strips cause those can be costly.


----------



## Hann12

How's everyone doing today? I actually slept okay last night thankfully! 
Wish the sun was still out today though. 

Did anyone see the 16 kids and counting episode last night? Have to say that the Saleem family came across quite badly to me - unruly and the house was such a mess! If you didn't work, even with 11 kids you would think it would look nicer still. And you could really tell that the mum wanted no more children yet the dad kept going on about how they weren't done yet! Such a contrast to the other family who were much bigger but seem much more of a 'family'. Although they may have intentionally filmed it all that way!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 31 weeks Sass! 

I seen it Hann. I felt sorry for the poor Asian woman it was obvious she didn't want anymore but because he does she has too :( poor woman! The other family were lovely though. At least they aren't living on benefits like the others, that's what annoys me the most! X


----------



## nearlythere38

Yeah i watched it. I felt so sorry for the Asian lady when she was crying saying she had dreams for her kids and this wasnt it. He was bloody useless. Turning his nose up at jobs because he had 7 degrees. The house was a disgrace and i couldnt believe they didnt have anywhere to eat their meals. Seriously enough is enough. Other family are lovely, crazy, but lovely lol x


----------



## Sass827

Sounds like a crazy show! We have one in the us called 19 kids and counting. The family supports themselves, which is nice, but you can tell they have no plans on stopping having more, but they are a bit up there in age, and the last baby was born very early and very sickly. 
My mom has a friend a lot like them. They wound up with 12 and had to stop because the last one came out so sick. Seriously, a woman's body can only take so much!


----------



## julesjules100

I just can't understand why someone would want so many! So bad for the woman as you say Sass plus there is no way you can give that many children enough of your time. I think it's sad too that there is reliance on having the older children help, which I don't think is really fair. 

Yep, that house that the asian family was living in was completely disgusting - you'd think if he wasn't going to work he'd be able to devote all day to helping his wife tidy up!

x


----------



## pinktiara

that 19 kids and counting is crazy I couldnt imagine having that many kids


----------



## Hann12

Completely agree - that man was a total waste of space - and looked pretty old too! If he was 32 when they got married he's got to be late 40's or in his 50's - he looked at least that. Yes really useful to have 7 degrees and no job lol! My DH wondered how they could afford the house but I bet it was a wedding present from the family. Everything was filthy though - I hope they watch the programme and realise how grim it all is! The children were really badly behaved in public too! 
I feel quite strongly about people living off benefits with no effort to find a job. I worked out they get just over £35,000 on benefits each year!


----------



## Jary

I didn't watch it but saw clips. Gosh sounds mad! My gran had 11 children but always made sure they were clean and well fed even with the very little money they had. Couldn't imagine having loads of children!


----------



## Hann12

31 weeks today! Time is flying! Kind of happy about the rest of the time going slowly because as much as I want to meet the new little arrival I also know its going to be a big change for me and Annabelle. She's such a happy girl now and I hear all these horror stories of the older toddler going all jealous and upset and I'm so scared of upsetting her. We are so close that I'd hate for that to change


----------



## nearlythere38

HAnn totally natural for u to feel that way. I was same with my oldest. Really worried about him feeling jealous n pushed out. But he didnt, he loved his little brother straight away and Ive never known him yet to show any jealous tendencies towards him. Although he was clearly aware of the changes in the house because he began wetting the bed after being dry for several months, and unfortunately still does now. X


----------



## Hann12

Thanks, I hope that's what happens, she's only going to be 21-22 months though so I'm worried she won't understand it all. I'm practising my holding a toy baby every now and then - she normally pulls it away from me and throws it on the floor then climbs on my lap! Not a great sign but hope the real thing will be okay!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 31 weeks Hann, I totally understand where your coming from as I felt the same after I had Thomas. It took Caitlin a while to adjust as she was very spoilt by both sets of grandparents and us (she was the first on both sides) but we just tried to get her involved as much as possible, helping me make bottles up, sorting his bag out when we were going out, putting his nappies in the bin etc.

How is everyone today? It's my birthday today and I got some new soap and glory bath stuff so I'm just going to have a nice long soak in the bath before I take Thomas to nursery, then I'm popping into a friends for a cuppa and meeting another friend for Starbucks and lunch :) x


----------



## Jary

Happy birthday miss mummy moo!!!


----------



## nearlythere38

Happy birthday!! X


----------



## Hann12

Happy birthday miss mummy moo! Hope you had a lovely bath!
Thanks for the sibling tips too, will definitely try that!


----------



## Sass827

Happy birthday mummy! 
I think she will be ok Hann. Just get her involved and let her have some ownership as well. Maybe get her to practice with baby dolls and tell her you're making her a real baby? I bet you could get Annabelle pretty excited about the whole thing if you really try. :)


----------



## Powell130

Happy Birthday MissMummyMoo!!!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Sass! Unfortunately at 19 months Annabelle has very little understanding of what's going on. She can see the bump coming out but she's no idea it's a baby. We talk about babies all the time and read her book about bringing babies home but she's not really any the wiser! Bless her it will be a surprise!


----------



## Sass827

Sounds like your doing great. I bet she's taking in more than you realize. My neighbor just had a baby about a week ago. Her first is 26 months. We all talked to her the whole pregnancy and it was like speaking Chinese, but now that he baby is here, she is so excited to help out and try to "take are of her". It's adorable.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Sass - I have this really cute book called 'theres a house inside my mummy' which I try and read to her every now and then, just did it and at the end she patted my tummy and said 'baby' so hopefully you are right and she does get it more than I think!


----------



## Sass827

I think so. I said stuff to lily like, mommy's making you a baby. You're the big sister. And once she got here, I would say, that's your baby. Oh, she's going to be so hard to take care of! Are you going to change her diapers? Are you going to feed her? 
Her dad asked her if she was going to teach her how to pee on the potty (lily refuses to potty train) and she replied, "no. That's TOO hard daddy". It was really funny. 
I think you're going to be great Hann. Just bring Annabelle on board and keep her involved. Everyone has their bad moments, but it's ok. But in a few months, the new baby will be her best pal and playmate.


----------



## Powell130

Hann - it does sound like she's picking up a little more than you think. Which is awesome, keep working with her and hopefully everything will be just fine && she wont toss new baby on the floor like her doll hehe gotta admit I did giggle a little when I read that. I know it's a legit fear and everything you're having and I apologize if that was rude to say. But I pictured it in my head and it was adorable 

AFM - failed the 3 hour GTT! Ugh. So now I'm waiting on a call to schedule a class I gotta go to to learn how to manage it and everything, and also gotta go to Walgreens and pick up a glucose monitor :/ does that mean I'm gonna have to prick my own finger?! The nurse said for now, til I go to the class and learn more, eat a high protein/low carb diet but keep up my calories so I don't lose weight, since I'm not the typical GD patient with a high BMI lol gahhh I had a feeling I was going to end up with it once I remembered my mom had it :/


----------



## Sass827

Boo Powell! SUcks! At least you'll only have to do it for 9 weeks. :(


----------



## Jary

Ahh boo Powell! Are they inducing you at 38 weeks then?


----------



## Hann12

Annoying Powell :(
By the way in follow on from jarys post - you shouldn't need to get induced early if the diet is followed. I know a few people that had it and went to term just fine and also didn't have big babies (7 pounders). I think if you follow the diet you should be fine. Don't feel pressurised to be induced :)


----------



## Jary

From what I gathered on OBEM it seems every woman is induced at 38 weeks. Might just be their policy. And I suppose it makes sense if baby is growing at a steady rate and shouldn't be an issue to deliver.

I don't know! Just going by what I've heard :)


----------



## Hann12

No definitely not - each case is looked at differently but there's no reason to induce unless mother or baby is in danger, and following the diet should mean they are fine


----------



## cgav1424

Hann - I understand the fear. Even though there's a five year gap between DS and DD, I was scared of how Christian would handle having to share the attention. He was an only child and the center of attention for 5 years. But he was SO excited once Aubrey was born and has been nothing but a great help. I know situations are different as Annabelle is too young to understand most of what's going on, but I think she'll e a wonderful big sister. One thing we've always done with Christian is make sure he gets one-on-one time everyday with both me and DH. So, while Aubrey was taking a nap, I would give him my undivided attention... even though all I really wanted to do was sleep! Also, she'll love being mommy's helper. Maybe you could get her her own little diaper bag so she can have her bag like mommy's and when you're changing the baby's diaper, you can ask her to get her a diaper and wipes from her bag. :) You know how little girls love being like their mums! Oh and most of all, when Annabelle is growing a fit or pleading for your attention, remember that this is all temporary. When they grow up, they will be the best of friends. :)

Powell - I failed too! I actually failed my 1 hr draw by 20 points, but my 2 hr draw by only 3 points so the nurse at my OB office was saying my doctor might treat me more borderline then anything since my fasting and 3 hr draws were normal. I have to go to a nutritionist to try and manage with diet. I haven't heard anything about pricking my own finger, but we'll see. I have a normal BMI too and didn't have GD with either one of my other two. Oh and I literally just got the phone call from the nutritionist that my OB referred me to and she just told me they don't take my insurance! Ugh! Oh well... like everyone said, it's only a few more weeks. Think about how fast the past 30 weeks have gone! Hopefully the next couple of months will fly by... even though I have a feeling they'll lag the more uncomfortable we get. :( Lol. But I'm here with you, chick! We'll be GD buddies! 

Afm, growth scan on Wednesday looked good. Baby grew to a more normal range for her gestation. My perinatologist was pleased with the results. Since she responded so well to the bed rest, he has me on it for two more weeks then another ultrasound then hopefully we'll go to more of a modified then complete bedrest. Other than GD, everything else looks good! Roll on third tri!

Hi :hi: and hugs :hugs: to everyone!!!


----------



## Powell130

I don't really wanna be induced early but if I have to - then I don't have a choice. They didn't mention it. I do have to go pick up a glucose meter so I'm gonna assume that I have to prick my finger lol I just don't want a big baby so if I have to deliver early then so be it, but as long as they don't deem it necessary then I'll go as long as they let me. I'll learn more at the class I go to next week. And I'm sure they'll get into more detail at my next appointment. The nurse that called me today just said to eat a high protein / low carb diet until I get more details at the class. So I'm going to enjoy the last few days I can eat somewhat normal lol bleh :/

cgav- glad to have you as my GD buddie! As well as due date buddy. Have they said anything to you about not going past 38 weeks?? My numbers weren't off the charts so I'm not sure how they'll treat mine. My fasting was 74 (normal, the only one I passed) 1 hr was 191, 2 hr was 188 && 3 hr was 146. Also, why were you on bedrest? Was it related to GD?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry you failed the GTT Powell :( I thought everyone with GD was induced too x


----------



## Powell130

Ugh don't tell me that!! :/


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Things are a lot different in the US to the UK though so try not to worry :hugs: x


----------



## Powell130

This is true. I'm gonna ask about it at my next dr appointment on the 19th for sure tho!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell - my sis in law had GD with all 3 of her kids and was not induced - don't give up hope :)


----------



## mathgenius33

For those of you having your second child when you have a 2-year old, I just wanted to say I think it's great. I was 2 when my sister was born and we grew up doing everything together. We're still great friends even though we live so far away from each other.

My mom said I was jealous at first (I don't really remember), but I'm really glad I had my sister close in age. The jealousy will pass, but I'll bet it might be annoying in the beginning. I really think they'll appreciate it in the long run, though.


----------



## mathgenius33

To add to that, DH and I are planning to start trying for our second about a year after our daughter is born so that they can be close in age.


----------



## pinktiara

my son will be about 3 and a half when Mason comes we had planned for him being 4 but it happened kind of right away lol works out perfect as he will start preschool in september giving me a little downtime with Mason!


----------



## Hann12

It must be regional and country differences as you don't have to be induced here (London and the south), they monitor you for sure but as long as you follow the diet there should be no reason for having a big baby and your baby should be fine. Inductions are all too often unnecessary, especially at 38 weeks when there is still a chance that the baby's lungs have not properly developed yet. That's why c section dates are set to 39 weeks as chances of that go down a lot from 39 weeks onwards. 
Powell - chances are you'll get growth scan(s) at around 36-38 weeks and if all looks well you'll be allowed to go into term and into labour naturally. If however they have any concerns about the baby's health or its looking substantially bigger then they'll be pro induction, it's still your choice though. 

I have 23 month gap between me and my sister and its great. It's not so much the after time relationship between the two of them but the way Annabelle is going to cope at the beginning. We shall see though!


----------



## Jary

Powell I wouldn't worry. Like Hann said if baby is growing normally then there would be no reason to have you induced. It must be regional because I'm sure on OBEM they said they induce all GD ladies at 38 weeks. But I've only seen that with Leeds and not the Southampton series. 

Anyone have sore ribs? After work yesterday mine were so so sore and didn't help that I felt my little person nudge them!


----------



## Hann12

Just checked with my friend who had GD - they only induce at 38 weeks if you are having to control through medication, if its diet controlled as long as everything is fine at the growth scan then you can labour naturally


----------



## Jary

Ahh that's good then :)

Thinking I may need a bump support belt because I'm walking around and it feels like the muscles are straining on my right side over my ribs. Pain isn't so bad when I lift my bump. But it's not good when I've still got 10 weeks left :(


----------



## Hann12

Sounds like its worth a try! I have one from my physio but you can buy them online. The only word of warning my physio gave me was to only wear it for walking and lifting, she said wearing it all the time will make your muscles reliant on it and could cause issues after birth. Having said that I know people who wear them all the time so who knows!! I'm trying to resist (it's not very comfy if you are sat in it to be honest as it tends to dig in a bit anyway)


----------



## Powell130

Thanx for the info ladies!! I hope everything goes well with the diet alone and I don't have to be induced ... also that I dont have a huge baby lol


----------



## Hann12

How big were you Powell? I can't see how you could have a huge baby - you are a small person! The consultant I saw at 20 weeks categorically told me that a woman will only have a baby sized the size she can safely birth it - it's not to do with height it's pelvis size but even so you look pretty small. My friend was tiny (just under 5 ft) she had it because she's Chinese and they apparently are more susceptible and she followed the diet very strictly (I think she ate things like sourdough bread, and she went on walks after her evening meal) and her daughter was 7pounds 10 (or thereabouts) - and she wasn't induced, she went into labour naturally the day she was due. 
You'll always hear horror stories don't get me wrong (there's horror stories about everything if you google!) but try and close your ears to that and just do what they say and I'm sure you'll be fine. You never know you might prefer the diet to regular eating after a while!! Okay maybe not lol!


----------



## Jary

Yes Powell I really can't see you having a big baby! 

I've heard that too where they say that babies will only grow to the size that's comfortable for mum...I remember my mum saying she met this lady who had had a baby round the same time I was born and she was over 6ft and had a large baby. My mum is 5ft and I was fairly small. Then again there was had been a program a while ago on obese ladies having babies and this one girl they had was expected to have a very large baby so got her to have a C section and baby only weighed 6lbs something!


----------



## Hann12

Exactly - I know they do extra monitoring on obese ladies just in case but I've seen a lot on OBEM having tiny babies - but then every baby born on that show seems to be under 8 pounds! I definitely don't think it's height though as I'm 5 ft 9, and my mums 5 ft 7 and we were 6 pounds 12 (me and my sis) and my brother was 8 pounds. It's hard to determine pelvis size though as apparently hip size isn't even an indicator!


----------



## Powell130

Nifty information!! I was 88 lbs at 5ft when I got pregnant.. 17something BMI, so very small. All the babies on my side have been small too, none over 7 lbs. So I really don't think he'll get too big. Even tho hubs was 9 lbs at birth! lmao


----------



## Hann12

In that case you'll be pleased to know its to do with your side of the family not hubby's so you should be fine!


----------



## Sass827

Jary- I'm having loads of rib pain too. Combine that with my mega kicked in the crotch pain, and it feels as if I've been spending my nights as a cage fighter or something terrible. I really hurt all over. Blah! 9 more weeks! How will I make it?!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I haven't had too much of the rib pain this time although if I'm bent over it's quite painful. I have a lot of pelvis pain/pressure but he is really really low. All through my pregnancy everyone has commented on how 'low' I'm carrying. 

What's everyone's plans for the weekend? X


----------



## Hann12

I'm the same, the baby is pretty low, get the occasional rib jab but not much. One of my friends is 36 weeks and the baby just got engaged and she's reminded me of how uncomfortable it gets - can't wait for that lol! 

No big plans this weekend, relaxing day tomorrow then have friends over on Sunday for lunch. Hoping my DH remembers its Mother's Day this year. He hasn't sent a card to his own mum but hope he remembers for me!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm not looking forward to that either :lol: although with my SPD it constantly feel like he's engaged with the pressure on my pelvis :lol:

Oh I hope you have a lovely time with friends on Sunday and that OH remembers it's mothers day! My hubby nearly forgot about my birthday :grr: he'd already gotten presents etc but hadn't wrapped them and forgot it was Thursday :dohh: I'm off out for a meal tomorrow afternoon with friends for my birthday, then MIL is having the kids tomorrow night so hubby and I are going to the hospital to see my nana then off to bingo. Sunday we don't really have any grand plans we'll just take the day as it comes I think. Might set hubby on making a roast dinner for me for mothers day :lol: x


----------



## Jary

Miss mummy moo I've had pain and pressure in my pelvis when I bend over! The other nurse who is pregnant on my ward keeps saying I'm carrying low...I don't know but I do think I have a neat bump which im pleased about lol. 

Sass I got kicked/head butted in the crotch yesterday so hard it made me flinch! Still don't get many kicks now tho. It's squirming and rolling around now :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: yeah neat bumps are cute! I have really bad SPD so I've been suffering with my pelvis/pubic bone since 14 weeks, but it's getting worse the bigger I get. I now have crutches to get around and usually use a wheelchair when going on longer journey's like shopping etc!

When are you starting your maternity leave Jary? X


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> In that case you'll be pleased to know its to do with your side of the family not hubby's so you should be fine!

I read that, which I'm very thankful for! lol 

My baby shower is tomorrow :) so excited


----------



## mathgenius33

Have a great baby shower Powell!

I also get rib kicks from time to time. I'm so glad I'm a good sleeper because even though she kicks me at night, it turns out to be part of my dream and I don't fully wake up, which is nice.

The worst is when I get punched in the bladder when I already have to use the restroom. It hurts really bad for a few moments and then goes away. It's like one second I'll have to go to the bathroom so bad it hurts to walk, and then next thing I know I don't have to as bad.


----------



## Hann12

Oh missmummymoo that sounds like bad spd! I had crutches last time but this time I've been pretty good. I have SPD but have been keeping it in check through exercise and physio and its working well for now. Last time I slipped a second disc in my back at 32 weeks, approaching that now so a bit nervous that it might happen again which would be a nightmare as I have no help to look after my DD if it does. Really hoping I can keep it in check this time! Hope yours doesn't get any worse


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ouch that sounds really painful Hann! No wonder your worried, fingers crossed it doesn't happen this time, make sure you take things easy.

I had a support belt last time for my SPD which worked but I didn't get it till around 32 weeks, this time I've had it from 14. I've had the support belt which didn't help, do the exercises every night before bed, I then had accupuncture and that didn't help either! I'm just a lost cause :lol: I'm trying my hardest to keep thinking that little man will be here in no more than 6.5 weeks and then I can work on getting my pelvis back to normal hopefully.

Hope you have a lovely baby shower Powell ... I'm very jelous ... I'd love a baby shower but it's not really the done thing here in the UK :( x


----------



## Hann12

I thought my pelvis was fine when I got pregnant - turns out it was twisted on one side by 90 degrees! It just hadn't gone back to normal after DD!! Mad that it can have such an impact! After pregnancy we still have loads of relaxin (I think it's called) and our joints etc are still susceptible to damage for up to 2 years after! Crazy hey?!


----------



## pinktiara

I have one month until my baby shower cant wait I gave up control for once and let my BFF plan it haha


----------



## Powell130

lol. I wasn't involved in planning this one at all, which freaks me out lol


----------



## pinktiara

im such a control freak I planned my first one haha this time im too tired to be bothered so that helped lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hann - thanks for the info about baby size - DH was a premie born 6 weeks early and still weighed 6 lbs! They said if he went full term he would've likely been a 12 lb baby!! 

Yay for your shower Powell - that's exciting! I'm going to a close friends shower on Sunday - she's due 4 days after me :) my shower's not til April 7th tho.

Is Mother's Day on a different date in the UK then?? Here it falls on May 12th... I actually thought it would be kind of neat to deliver on that date and have my baby on my first Mother's Day :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Whoops - accidentally posted twice... Sorry!


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hann - thanks for the info about baby size - DH was a premie born 6 weeks early and still weighed 6 lbs! They said if he went full term he would've likely been a 12 lb baby!!
> 
> Yay for your shower Powell - that's exciting! I'm going to a close friends shower on Sunday - she's due 4 days after me :) my shower's not til April 7th tho.
> 
> Is Mother's Day on a different date in the UK then?? Here it falls on May 12th... I actually thought it would be kind of neat to deliver on that date and have my baby on my first Mother's Day :)

That's what I'm hoping for since I'm due the 14th!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yeah :) I'm due the 7th & was originally due the 12 th due to LMP but was measuring ahead at my first scan so the midwife changed my due date... But she also said chances are ill be late since its my first, so fingers crossed that if I have to be late it will make a nice mommy day "gift" :)


----------



## pinktiara

i'm due may 12th but i'm having a c section the week before I actually didn't even realize it until you just said it haha I could have swore we just had mothers day


----------



## nearlythere38

I had bad SPD last time, needed crutches and a support belt....darent speak to o soon but nothing this time so far. To be honest it feels totally different this time, i personally feel like she is laid much higher than my boys were, i have a sneaky feeling she is breach, and also with my placenta being anterior this time i think she must be laid differently to my boys....so i am putting it down to those reasons. Also maybe that both my boys measured big at scans, like 90th centile plus. This one id measuring small, doen on the bottom centiles...so could be that also?? Not complaining, hope i havent cursed myself now n it hits me next week!!

Mothers day in the UK is tomorrow! X


----------



## Jary

Yeah I was sad that I'm going to miss this years Mother's Day but I'm glad OH will get to celebrate Father's Day on June 16th :)

Is anyone finding their babies are quiet in the morning? Mine used to be active but recently it's like he or she goes to sleep too lol and it's only when I've been up and about that I get a squirmy baby!


----------



## Hann12

Jary mine only does smaller wriggles in the morning, small pokes rather than big rolls. It's been jabbing at my cervix this morning which hasn't been nice! 

I hope one if you girls has a US Mother's Day baby! 

My DH is taking Annabelle to do the food shop this morning so I have an hours peace to myself - although I'll end up doing the washing etc so probably won't make the most of it but still it's a nice thought!


----------



## Sass827

Happy shower Powell! And happy Mother's Day uk gals!
My dr suggested I get a support belt to help ease the crotch pain. Do you all think its Worth it?


----------



## Hann12

Not sure - I use mine for supporting my back, but only for walking and lifting (but that was my physios advice). If its crotch pain because the baby is pressing down then I'm not sure that a belt will ease that because if I remember rightly its not really to do with your bump but the baby itself so as it sinks lower into your pelvis the pressure increases unfortunately. If its crotch pain because of SPD then it will probably help. :)


----------



## Jary

Well I bought a support band. Doesn't seem to do much but ill see how it goes when I'm out later....going to see Oz. Looks so pretty and my fav film as a kid was the wizard of oz!

I know this is TMI but OMG BDing is getting so awkward! It doesn't seem to bother OH but because its such an effort to do anything with this bump nevermind BDing, it really doesn't seem attractive!


----------



## mathgenius33

There's something I've been thinking about, and it might just be that I'm already overprotective, but I guess I just don't like the thought of it. On Wednesday we went in for an ultrasound because at the one 2 weeks earlier when she weighed 3 pounds they said they were unable to get her to move in a way so they could see her spine. Luckily this time they were able to see it and said everything looked perfect.

Anyway that's not the point. The point is when they did the ultrasound this time, she had gained over a pound from 2 weeks earlier, which is great and they said my fluid levels were perfect and the baby looks perfect and everything, but what concerned me is that she's so big now that the U/S looked like she's running out of room.

I mean she's pretty much curled up into a ball it looks like because her hands and feet are all pretty much covering her face. When I asked them if that's okay they said it's very normal and they expect to see that by 31 or 32 weeks. I just don't like thinking that my baby might be uncomfortable because I want the best for her in every way.

I'll take their word for it that my baby is doing great, but I hope she's comfortable too. Maybe that's just the position she was in at the time because during that U/S I wasn't feeling her kicks as much as usual, but normally I do feel her kicks all the way up into my ribs, so maybe her feet end up there sometimes too.


----------



## Sass827

The dr said there's a muscle that runs from your crotch up the center of your stomach and out over your ribs and if my ribs have been burning (as they have been) then it could all be from the baby stretching and pulling the muscles all around. Idk. I wore yoga pants today rolled up and felt a bit better, so maybe it will help? 
I'm with you on the uncomfortable BDing Jary. I'm so restricted plus, I feel so not sexy. I want to be able to move around again! 
I think our lo's are just snug like being swaddled math. Ours was 3 lb 7 oz at 29 weeks with hands ll over her face too. I think it's just how it has been for all time.


----------



## Hann12

Math I can completely see how you could think she's not comfy and that she's run out of room but she's probably so happy in there. Babies are so different to us because they crave closeness, they want to be close to you all the time once they are born which is why most won't sleep in a Moses basket or crib at first as they feel a sense of abandonment. They like being swaddled for example. Inside you is their safe happy place. Your baby is definitely happy and she'll find room if she needs to stretch out. She's a cosy happy baby and its great about the weight too :)


----------



## Powell130

Baby shower was a success!! :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I totally agree with Hann math, try not to worry :hugs: 

Great news Powell hope you had a wonderful time x


----------



## nearlythere38

Happy mothers day ladies xx


----------



## Jary

Happy Mother's Day!

Glad the baby shower went well Powell! What sort of stuff did you do?? What gifts did you get??

Yeah math, I'm sure your little one is perfectly fine. I'm sure my baby squirms and stretches to have more room when he or she needs to so I wouldn't worry because like Hann said she'll change position of she's uncomfy....hehe my mum said I was very happy when she swaddled me up nice and snug. Still didn't mean I slept in my cot, I couldn't leave my mum!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy Mothers Day :flower: X


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Happy Mother's Day to the UK ladies!!!


----------



## mathgenius33

Thanks everyone, I'm sure my little girl is nice and comfortable. It was just a thought, but I guess you're right that it's always been like that and people turn out just fine.


----------



## Powell130

Happy Mothers Day UK Ladies!!!

Jary - I tried to post a pic of all the stuff but it's too big so I'm going to load it on photobucket and post it from there. We got a pack and play with the newborn sleeper and changing table on top, a floor swing, a bouncy chair, boppy pillow, a few clothing items, lots of toiletries for baths, 2 diaper bags, baby book, dresser & changing table, the bumper to go with our crib set, and a few other random items but I think that's it for the big items. My aunt threw it and is kinda older fashioned so we didn't have any games which i was sad about so we just ate, hung out & opened presents lol


----------



## Jary

Wow sounds like you guys did well! 

Some nurses at work have asked if I'm having a shower but I'm terrible at organising and I've got no one to help plan one so I probably won't bother.

We have most stuff anyway but I'm sure family will be giving plenty of gifts as thy are all super excited :)


----------



## Hann12

I'm having one, one of my friends organised it, it's very sweet of her and I probably sound really ungrateful but because they aren't really a done thing over here I am finding it a bit weird! I don't really like being the centre of things or a fuss made of me so I'm not really looking forward to if. Plus I feel like a fraud as its baby no.2 and I can totally see why you would have one with the first baby but not with the second! She means well though and it will be nice to see people.

Feeling pretty rubbish today, very headachy and tired. Annabelle had a one hour nap when she normally has 2-3hours. Could really have done with a rest today but its not to be!
Hope you are all having better days


----------



## Powell130

I don't see anything wrong with having a shower for baby #2. It's not like baby #1 is more important than the second.


----------



## Hann12

I know, it just feels a bit funny, probably because its not really the done thing here for any babies.


----------



## mathgenius33

I was awaken this morning because someone shook me. I asked DH if he woke me up by shaking me and he said no. Then I figured out who it was. The baby is getting so strong now that sometimes when she moves around and kicks it feels like she's shaking me. It's amazing how much stronger they are getting every day.


----------



## Powell130

Yeah that's tru Hann. I think it's so crazy how things differ from the US & UK! 

math- omg I know what you mean, I get movements that literally rock my body and make my body shake and I'm just like "omg! he's still got so much growing to do!"


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I totally understand what you mean Hann I don't think I'd feel right having one either, but I think it's just because it's not the done thing here!

How's everyone today? 

I had my consultant and scan appoitnments today. Scan measured baby at 4lb 5oz ... which I think is wrong ... there's no way he can be that big :lol: everything's measuring fine although my waters are a little on the low side but nothing to worry about. Seen the consultant who has said he doesn't wish to treat me as a cholestasis patient anymore as he agrees with me that it was drug induced (my erythromycin) so I no longer have to go for weekly checks :happydance: I have to go back for bloods, ECG, scan and consultant in 2 weeks and we'll go from there. He said he wants to get me to 38 weeks then he'll induce me for my SPD no the cholestasis. So all in all a pretty good appointment!


----------



## mathgenius33

MissMummyMoo, actually I think 4.5 pounds is about right for 32 weeks or so pregnant. That's about average is what they told me (my baby's size is similar to yours and she's in the 56th percentile). You want your baby to be about average in size. Babies grow about 1/2 a pound a week from week 30-38, then the growing slows down a little. If your pregnancy goes until 38 weeks your baby will end up being in the 7's in pounds, which is about right. Less than that or more than 8 pounds isn't as good. It sounds like you're on the right track for everything. At least that's what they told me at my appointment last week.


----------



## Powell130

We're not quite finished, I still have to wash and put away some clothes and get some stuff to hang on the walls (any ideas?!) but it's so close to being done, have to show someone! lol
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7









1.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 7









3.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 8









4.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hann12

Great photos Powell!

Yes I think that weight sounds about right! So exciting to think that we are talking about the final weights as its really not long now!!


----------



## Jary

Looks really lovely! I can't wait until we get the cotbed all set up and the Moses basket :)

I need to get into contact with HR at work today...I got my maternity allowance letter and I think I'm being paid too much! If its right I'm not complaining but I don't want to accept it only to find its wrong and I have to pay loads back. Gah, wish it was simple!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's lovely Powell :) I can't decorate the nursery till the bunk beds come and DS can move into DDs room with her!

Jary you usually get the first 6 weeks at a higher rate. Hope it's not wrong though!! X


----------



## Hann12

Jary I remember thinking the same thing but it was right - if you get any sort of bonus that is used in the calculation. It's worth getting them to explain it though. 

My DH has gone away on business today until fri and my parents are coming to stay until thurs which is good. I start my Nct classes tonight, 7.30-9.30. I really hope it's nice people, my first Nct experience was okay but some of them were quite bitchy so it would be nice to meet just nice people. It's for second timers so they should al be in a similar(ish) position to me!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

When I was pregnant with DS I was a lot better off on SMP than my normal wage as in the qualifying weeks I picked up loads of extra shifts which counted towards my SMP I'm losing out on quite a lot this time because I've been on the sick since 17 weeks :( 

Hope you have a lovely time with your parents Hann! I found the same at our NTC class, we only went to one with DD and didn't bother with DS. We were very you g and found everyone else looked down their noses at us especially as OH looks ALOT younger than he is :lol: hope the classes are good this time x


----------



## Sass827

Dylan's measuring in the 77th percentile. Not sure if she will be one of the ones that levels off early or if she will jut be big. Either way, I'm happy she's thriving and viable at this point. 
I hope the people at your class are nice hAnn! It's like the bitchy people on some of these boards - I just don't get it! I get being emotional. I'm so emotional. But being bitchy to other preggers? Just seems pointless....


----------



## Sass827

Oh and great nursery Powell! Congrats on the successful shower! I can't figure out what to put on the walls either. I was originally thinking one of those sticky murals of a tree, but now I'm thinking of a large canvas black and white or sepia print from the baby's first photo shoot. So torn!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks - it's funny but the whole mummy club is quite cliquey, some mums just take an initial complete dislike to you straight away, others just pair up and don't want anything to do with anyone else. There was a girl on mine last time that made it clear that she only rally wanted to be friends with one of the other girls (who she thought was of a similar wealth to her!) and she actually told me she didn't like me but her reasons for not liking me were actually not me if that makes sense - she had 'decided' what I was like and I wasn't like that but when she came out with it all, looking down her nose at me i had decided i didn't like her anyway! The girl that she was friends with I thought was okay but turns out she wasn't - she was setting up a cake business and I asked her to make a normal Victoria sponge for the party, nothing fancy, just as a favour to get her business started, and she said she would do it for free, I said i would pay the cost of ingredients and then after she had made the cake (which was No better than what I could have done) she told me the cost of ingredients was £35 which I was astounded by so just said I was surprised it was that much as a professional company would charge that for a finished product, she agreed it seemed a lot so she went away and recalculated the amount and came back saying the price was £87! I think she tried to charge me for the baking trays she bought, full size ingredients, the cake tin (which I returned), basically the start up costs to her business. Needless to say we aren't friends anymore! 
Hoping this time to just meet some normal people lol!!


----------



## nearlythere38

We went to the hospitals antenatal class ehrn having our first. found it pretty useless Tbh. And there were some proper daft people there. One guy actually asked what happened if the delivery suite was on fire!! The most useful thing for me was the tour of the delivery unit. Didnt go when we had our second x


----------



## Hann12

I'm only doing it to try to meet more local people as we only moved here last year so I only have a few local friends


----------



## nearlythere38

That wasnt an NCT class tho. Just hospitals own. Dont know if NCT ones are different?


----------



## Hann12

The Nct classes are just more in depth I think. I have 5x 2 hour sessions. To be honest the thought bores me a tad as I did the classes less than 2 years ago so I'm just hoping the people are nice at least!!


----------



## Jary

My boss says the average they gave me is for the first 8 weeks only which I get at full pay and will be before tax. So that makes sense but its cheeky because they should say 'this is the average for the first 8 weeks' then 'this is the average for the next 16 weeks' etc etc. it makes it look like that is the average you get for the whole maternity leave. I'm going to see my boss later to try sort it out so I can have it spread out equally rather than loads at the beginning.

Happy 31 weeks due date buddies! I'm getting lots of prodding and rolling around today :)


----------



## Hann12

Jary I think that's how they all pay it - mine was like that and I just had the budget the amounts so I kept money for later in the maternity leave

Happy 31 weeks!


----------



## Sass827

I know what you mean Hann. DH and I only over here two years ago. We have some friends from his work and some from our neighborhood. Luckily there's 4 preggos in our neighborhood and 2 others with 1 year olds. I hope having the babies bring us closer together. But DH and I are considering moving again to get into a bigger house as all this baby stuff is starting to make us feel crammed!


----------



## Powell130

Thanx ladies. That's a good idea about photos from baby's first photo shoot :) i may do that for 1 wall hehe
Happy 31 weeks ladies! :) We're getting so close


----------



## Jary

Hann we can have equal amounts each week. Some of the other nurses have done it but its just a case of me finding the right person to contact lol


----------



## Hann12

That's good then Jary, I don't think my work would have done that!


----------



## mathgenius33

Has anyone else had to take off your wedding ring? I had to today because it's getting more difficult to take off and I really don't want it to get stuck so they have to cut it off or something. Anyway, it's weird, but it's just 2 more months.


----------



## Powell130

Whoa lol
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pinktiara

Powell130 said:


> We're not quite finished, I still have to wash and put away some clothes and get some stuff to hang on the walls (any ideas?!) but it's so close to being done, have to show someone! lol

looks like you have enough baby wash to last a lifetime ;) lookin good


----------



## Hann12

Math - I took my wedding ring off last time but not had to yet. It's def better to remove though as they will cut it off otherwise if they have to!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree math take it off, you don't want it cutting off!

How's everyone today? I am shattered I was admitted to hospital on Tuesday and got out yesterday but I didn't sleep well at all on Tuesday night. I was in bed asleep by 8.15pm last night :rofl: 

Going to the butchers later for fruit, veg etc then I need to pop to the supermarket for a few things too x


----------



## Jary

Ahh I love bump pictures like that Powell...can see just how much it grows!

I still don't have a problem with my engagement ring but then I don't wear it all the time because of work. And it was a little big anyway but pregnancy is the very reason I haven't had it resized yet lol. My fingers only seem to swell in the morning which they did pre pregnancy anyway.

Miss mummy moo why were you in hosp? Hope all is well!

AFM I woke up in the middle of the the night again to rib pain. No matter how I was lying it was there. Eventually I fell asleep and dreamt my baby bump was like a bag I could take off and feel where baby was better (I could see a foot lol)


----------



## Hann12

Had the whooping cough jab today, arm ache!! 

Anyone else feeling massive? I think I'm housing a small elephant - especially from the movements!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: for the rib pain Jary! I've been really lucky not to have it this time as babys really really low! 

Hann I feel huge! Like a beaches whale :lol:

Ill update tomorrow what happened x


----------



## Jary

I feel huge lol

Will ask the midwife at my next appointment if I can get the whooping cough jab...I'm gonna write a list of things I want to ask her because I always forget when I go in lol


----------



## Powell130

I feel HUGE myself! But am measuring right on schedule so I guess it's normal for this stage to feel like a walrus!


----------



## nearlythere38

Hands up for feeling huge today!! Had midwife appt this morning. All is well. Measurin right, blood pressure excellent and even my iron levels came back good. With both my boys i needed iron tablets by now, so looks like this little one is being good already


----------



## pinktiara

yup I feel giant im also measuring right on but its all baby so thats good I guess haha. I have yet to take my wedding rings off yet there still ok.


----------



## Hann12

It must just be this stage, maybe there is less bump growth between now and the end? I don't remember getting loads bigger than this last time. At least we all feel the same. I think part of my worry is the fact that I haven't been measured so have no idea if I'm big or small or just right. I tried to do it myself but its not very accurate I doubt!


----------



## Jary

I think now our babies just need to pile on the cute baby fat that keeps them warm when they come out. So I can't imagine our bumps getting that much bigger.

Lol baby gave me two massive jumps yesterday. All of a sudden my belly just jumped in the air! The second time I was down the pub with friends for quiz night, and one of the guys saw my belly jump and he was like 'wooooww I saw that!'

Ahh 9 shifts left at work to go...I'm counting down!


----------



## Hann12

9 shifts will fly by (hopefully!). I'm thinking you must be right that we won't get massively bigger. I know I got smaller at 38 weeks last time when DD dropped down.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mornin everyone :flower:

Jary hopefully those 9 shifts will fly by!! :thumbup:

A little update about my hospital visit.

At the weekend I had mentioned to my friend and hubby that I had quite a bit of watery discharge but didn't worry about it too much. When I had my scan on Monday it showed that the fluid around baby was on the low side of normal (last time it was 15cm this time 7.1cm) at the time I didn't think and put 2 and 2 together I was just happy everything was ok. Once I got home and mentioned to my friend, she said I should have mentioned about the watery discharge at the weekend as it could have been my waters. It had more or less stopped on Monday. Anyway I phoned the DAU on Tuesday morning and she asked me to go in. She done a speculum and said my cervix was closed and she couldn't see any liqour but she would need to speak to a doctor. 

She phoned me back at lunch time and said they wanted me to go into hospital to be monitored for a few days to see if I have anymore loss. So off I went to the hospital, got admitted to the ward and had another speculum which again showed my cervix was closed and no liqour. Doctor came to see me and gave me steroids in case baby decided to come early and his lungs would be developed. Had my steroids at 9.30pm. I was sick at 10pm but my tummy had been dodgy since around 6pm. I was sick again at midnight and I was given an antisickness drug. Eventually managed to get to sleep but woke almost every half hour with my pelvis :(

Was up for the day at 5.15am and the rest of the ward joined me at 5.30am :lol: Doctor came round again in the morning and he said they were happy there was no more loss and that they would be discharging me. I have a scan and consultant appt on 25th and they will check the fluid again then and go from there. I haven't felt any leaking since Sunday so I think everything's ok now x


----------



## mathgenius33

I read somewhere that after 32 weeks you're not gaining amniotic fluid anymore. So the only thing that's gonna make us bigger from here until the end is the baby growing. It's supposed to be around 1/2 a pound a week and then it starts tapering off. Personally I can kind of tell when someone is 8-9 months because they do look bigger than me, but it must just be that their baby is 5+ pounds already.


----------



## Hann12

Wow missmummymoo - what a time you had! At least the cervix is closed and no more leaking. Hope you get plenty of rest (if thats possible!!).

Math - thats interesting and good to know as I know how much more I want to gain in weight and I can gain another 5 pounds but thats all i want to gain, if the baby is 4 pounds now (approx) the hopefully I'll only gain a max of 3/4 and I'll be in my target weight gain. I know I have little control over it in reality but its nice to dream!!


----------



## Jary

Glad everything is ok miss mummy moo! Must have been scary x

Baby is doing something to my cervix and it bloody hurts!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've had a pretty restful day although I am STILL exhausted! I'm ready for bed and I've had a nap today already. I haven't felt any more leaking which is good, bubs is good as he's taken to headbutting my cervix quite a lot recently, he also has a thing for hiccups :lol: 

I think that's just what babys do now, just put on fat which is good. I've put on 11.2kg so far!! Not sure if I'm happy with that or not :lol: I'm really hoping to not gain much more though x


----------



## Hann12

Miss mummy moo I've put on 11kg too! Hoping only 2-3 kg more but can't exactly stop it lol! Glad you had a nice day. I'm with you on the weird pains and cervix stuff! 

Got a hen party tomorrow - just doing the lunch but will miss out on my nap time which is annoying but will be nice to see friends. It's in London so off on the train I go! Not doing te cocktails or watching others do the cocktails after the lunch, will be coming home and seeing my husband and baby!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yeah another 2-3 should be ok :lol: I've only got 6 weeks though ... surely I can manage that :haha:

Hope you enjoy the hun party tomorrow hun. I would be the same, I wouldn't be going to watch everyone drink and mess about and stuff x


----------



## nearlythere38

Aww Missmummymoo u had a rough time!! Glad alls ok and babys staying put for now!

Enjoy the hen night Hann!

Im a little stressed at the moment as my little cat Daisy is poorly. This is now day four of her not eating and only drinking tiny amounts, Shes been in the house for 48 hours now and still hasnt used the litter tray, and Shes so skinny Shes lost weight. Took her to vets yesterday and her glands are swollen so somethings going on. Theyve given her antibiotics and Ive to take her back on Monday. But i have a feeling that its not looking good :-(


----------



## Powell130

awe poor kitty!! i hope she gets to feeling better soon! how old is she?


----------



## nearlythere38

Thanks.Shes only 6. Shes very small anyway but Shes as light as a feather now


----------



## Powell130

Here's everyones dose of cuteness for the day
 



Attached Files:







WAL_21.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5









WAL_19.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jary

Aww he's going to be such a charmer! Practicing his smiles already.

Totally adorable!


----------



## pinktiara

I love that hes smiling lol thats so awesome!!


----------



## Hann12

Lovely pics Powell! 

Nearly - hope your cat is okay :(

Survived the hen lunch and fell asleep on the sofa when I got home! Not used to going to London clearly!


----------



## Sass827

Took my wedding ring off weeks ago out of fear. Now I wear my one year anniversary ring I used to wear on my middle finger on my ring finger. 
Happy to ear you're doing we'll mommy moo. 
Hoe your kitty gets better soon nearly.


----------



## mathgenius33

Something I was curious about is how many people here live far away from your parents and in-laws? DH and I are actually on our own in terms of raising our baby and we're happy about it. We really want to do this on our own without grandparents telling us what to do and giving opinions all the time. I can understand how it can be helpful in certain ways, but personally my parents would get overly involved and that's what I don't want.


----------



## Sass827

We're a six hour drive from my parents and a 2.5 hour flight from his. I'm very happy about it. I'm a bit intimidated as most people I know have tons of help and seem to need it. I hope I really don't need it as I'm not comfortable with long term stays. Are you getting any help math?


----------



## Powell130

mathgenius33 said:


> Something I was curious about is how many people here live far away from your parents and in-laws? DH and I are actually on our own in terms of raising our baby and we're happy about it. We really want to do this on our own without grandparents telling us what to do and giving opinions all the time. I can understand how it can be helpful in certain ways, but personally my parents would get overly involved and that's what I don't want.

I'm jealous of you for this!! My dad (which I know wont be a problem, because newborns scare him, he feels like he's going to break them lol) lives across the street; but our in-laws live 10 minutes away and I have a feeling they're going to try to involve themselves way too much and I want us to be able to at least attempt it on our own without someone over our shoulders telling us what we should and shouldn't do :/


----------



## Jary

Did any UK ladies see 'don't just stand there I'm having your baby' on BBC 3??? Thought it was really good focusing on the dads for once. OH liked it too. 

I watched the US programme maternity ward too...was nearly in tears seeing a baby being born at 25 weeks! There was also a lady having twin girls who was 31 weeks and had to have an emergency c section as the smaller twin was dropping her heart rate. Looking at the bigger twin, I couldn't help but think that our little ones are roughly the same size! Like proper, cute little babies!

Was so uncomfortable yesterday and last night. My bump just felt so achey and I kept waking up and then dreaming that I was being monitored for pre term labour! I'm sure baby is trying to make more room for his or herself because I keep feeling big stretches. It ain't gonna grow bigger that way baby!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 32 weeks to all the 32 weekers today :D 33 for me today :happydance:

I didn't watch that Jary, think I might iPlayer it though as it sounds pretty good. I used to watch all those other sorts of programmes before and it really is heartbreaking. I have a friend who has had 5 babies early, the most recent was a little girl called Jessica, she was born at 26+6 and weighed 1lb 13oz. She now weighs over 3lb and is doing well, she was due 2nd May. It really brings it home doesn't it?

What's everyone up to today? I've got the kids bunk beds being delivered today so my friend's coming over to help sort baby's room, we're going to put up his curtains, uplighter, put the cot up and make the bed, put the border on the walls and just generally tidy round the room ... I can't wait to see it :D Then tonight when OH get's in from work we're going to be assembling the bunk beds ... oh how fun! NOT! :lol: x


----------



## Jary

Yay! Happy 32 weeks due date buddies and happy 33 to you miss mummy moo! 

I'm seeing the midwife this morning and then off to work for a late shift. 7 shifts to go!


Also; boo! I'm getting stretch marks now! Haha


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope you have a good MW appointment! Not too many shifts left now Jary! :D

Lucky you :lol: I don't have any more room for stretchmarks :haha: I think I started getting them at 22 weeks with DD, I was bigger with DS and developed a few more and everyone says I am bigger this time but I haven't developed any new ones yet ... however he is very low and always has been x


----------



## Hann12

Morning!

Math - we live 1 hour 15 from my parents and 4 hours from DHs parents (like that bit of distance but would be nice to live closer to my parents!

Jary - happy 32 weeks, hope the appointment goes well! I had mine with my GP yesterday and it was a waste of time, I'm now 32 weeks with not one fundal measurement, she took my BP and wrote it down but didn't tell me what it was I had to look when I came home, and she felt the baby but didn't say anything to me! So rude!

I didn't see the programme but will iplayer it too!

Got the inlaws here at the moment. I still was up at 6.30am with DD and did the breakfast etc but FIL is playing with her now. MIL went to bed at 9pm last night because she was exhausted after an afternoon playing with DD and she's still in bed now even though she was going to get up early. She's has an afternoon sleep every day and normally doesn't get up until 10.30am so she always finds being here hard. It would be nice if I had someone who would do the 6.30am part of the day though as I don't sleep well and could do with a but more of a sleep in! Not to be though!!

No plans today, just letting the Inlaws dictate what they want to do. Although its bound to rain all day which will be limiting!


----------



## Jary

Hann that is really rude of the midwife! Next time ask her....my mw tells me my BP and urine results etc. I don't know if its influenced by the fact that I'm a nurse but it shouldn't and you should be involved in what's going on.

Really fed up of baby doing a number on my cervix. Has done it a few times this morning and it really really hurts! I'm wondering if he or she has gone breech and pesky feet are practicing kickboxing! That's what it feels like! Trouble maker already lol


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Jary, it was the GP yesterday who clearly couldn't be bothered!! I really hope that at my 34 week check they actually do and say more. I'm going to ask for my fundal height to be done even though I did last time and they refused. They haven't asked me anything about my birth plan etc yet and if they continue to just rush me through I know I won't be spoken to until I go into labour which is quite bad seeing as I had a difficult first birth! They always just look at my notes and see that I had her vaginally and to them that's sufficient, never mind the fact that I have a serious back condition, needed an epidural at full dilation and was pushing for over 2 hours ending up with an episiotomy and a very nasty infection! 
They don't give any opportunity to discuss it all though :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

My inlaws live about 6 miles away :lol: but we don't mind as they don't interfere too much :lol:

:hugs: Hann, I'd have thought that they would at least try and help you :( X


----------



## Sass827

Oh Hann. I'm sorry. The nhs seems so bad on you. Can you request a switch of midwives? And sucky your in laws aren't helpers. I know so many girls whose parents and in laws really help (mornings, cleaning, cooking, hiring a baby nurse for mom, running errands) and I'm so envious. I know my parents and in laws would only baby hog at times that were convieniant for them. :( 
Happy 32 and 33 weeks everyone! 
I'm feeling painful movements too Jary. Mine are more like barrel rolls. Especially painful behind my belly button or when she gets lost and tries to burrow through my side. Hurts so bad I have to stop and lay on my opposite side and push her down back towards center. 
Work today for me! Boo! Only 6 hours of sleep and woke up 5 times to pee. Feeling very sleepy, even after coffee.


----------



## Jary

Well baby has decided to become breech :(

Mw said she'll see me at 34 weeks and if baby is still breech then they'll try this incense thing to get baby to move and if that fails then they'll try turning baby. Then if that fails its a c section at 39 weeks!


----------



## Hann12

Jary if its any comfort Annabelle was also breech at 32/33 weeks, she then went transverse and then head down by 36 weeks. Something like 90% of them will go head down in time. Mine still moves so much that yesterday it was breech but today's it's moved again. Hopefully yours will too 

Thanks for all your kind words, stupid gps and mw's!!


----------



## nearlythere38

Happy 32 weeks bump buddies


----------



## mathgenius33

I think both the baby's grandmas will come by every now and then for a week or so to see the baby. Other than that I'm not planning to hire any help until I go back to work full-time, whenever that will be.


----------



## Powell130

Happy 32 weeks due date buddies!! 

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o560/Powell130/8c6926bc-a58a-4b2e-8eb7-8b5e98fb56ab_zps8849d1fd.jpg

That sux your visit wasn't good Hann! :/

I had my 32 week check up today also. It was my first visit since getting diagnosed with GD. My numbers have been good, just not my weight gain since being on the diet. I have gained .8 lbs since my 30 week visit so I get to add more food to my diet which I'm very excited about lol I'm at 25 lbs gained and since I was so small pre-pregnancy they want me at about 40 lbs, so looks like I have lots of gaining to do! Which I'm perfectly fine with lol Baby boy is still head down (he has been since before our first 3D ultrasound at 28 weeks, i think it was 28 lol) and I hope he stays that way lol Measured right on 32 weeks. Since I'm technically "high risk" now due to the GD, i see the perinatologist on the 1st and am scheduled for a growth scan then :) I'm okay with being classified high risk because I want baby's size to be monitored cuz I don't want a big baby lol but the MW said that if my 2hr numbers stay good like they have been, it shouldn't be an issue but they'll be doing another growth scan closer to the end of the pregnancy to check his size once more. Didn't mention having to be induced early either :) which I'm very glad about! All and all it was a good visit and I really like the MW I saw today, it was my first time seeing this one.


----------



## Hann12

That sounds like a brilliant visit Powell!! It's great that you are free to put weight on and that you hopefully won't have to be induced! It sometimes is beneficial to be high risk as they give you better care, I know I got so much more last time, this time they just can't be bothered!

Just pumped up my birthing ball so all ready to do some bouncing! :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Try not to worry too much Jary, like Hann said they can still turn. Fingers crossed little bubs gets a move on!

Glad your managing the GD really well Powell! I've been downgraded from high risk to low risk for my OC :happydance: I have another growth scan on Monday and baby's been growing fine since I started getting them x


----------



## Powell130

Yeah Hann I think I'm going to like being classed as high risk better lol I just like the more attention since this is my first real pregnancy and even tho I know lots of stuff from all the research I did while TTC, I still feel like I know nothing when it comes down to it lol even tho I know we seem to know more than most, I was reading some of the threads in 3rd tri and I swear some ladies ask the most obvious questions haha. I hope your next visit is better tho hun! I also love that I am free to put on more weight haha I'm probably like the only pregnant lady ya'll will ever hear say that ;)

thanx missmummymoo! i'm so glad too! At first I was scared it was going to be really hard, but it's actually really easy and I eat better too so it's good for baby :) so I think it was really a blessing in disguise :) what is OC? I feel like I should know what that is but I'm drawing a blank!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It's not very often you can be told to eat more :lol: it's usually cutting down!

Obstetric cholestasis, there's a sticky in 3rd tri about it. Mine was caused by my acne anti-biotics and is under control with urso tablets at the moment so the consultant said he doesn't want to class me as an OC patient, however he is still inducing me at 38 weeks for my severe SPD x


----------



## Powell130

I'll have to check it out! I've heard of it but not familiar with it at all. I'm glad you're able to keep it under control :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I hadn't even heard about it when I found out :lol: its to do with your liver not functioning properlyin pregnancy, but it will disappear once I've had LO :thumbup: x


----------



## Powell130

That's good! So it's somewhat like GD in that sense


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yeah I suppose it is. We'll both be nice and healthy once bubs are here :D x


----------



## Sass827

Jary- I was worried hen Dylan was breech at our 28 week scan (way too early to worry, I know) so I started doing the stuff on spinning babies.com and now she is not breech anymore. I still feel her doing major flips, but at least she's head down more often than not these days.


----------



## Jary

Thanks guys! I'm gonna look into the incense class as I'm curious to know how it works!


----------



## cgav1424

Hi guys!!!

I'm waiting for my 32 week checkup right now. My OB is lucky I love him so much because he always keeps me waiting forEVER!!!

Powell - great news that you get to gain more weight! The ultrasound pic was adorable. Loving his smile! This is my first appt since I failed my glucose test too so I'm curious to see what my OB has to say. The nutritionist called and wants me to come in for three 2 hr classes and I don't see how that's possible since I'm on bedrest! How have you been controlling it with your diet? Are you still doing the low-carb, high protein diet?

Hann - that sounds like horrible treatment! I would be the same as you. Demand at least your fundal height especially as Annabelle was so little at birth and your experience was so traumatic. I'm sorry, hon. I hope your next appt is better.

MMM - glad your OC has been under control!

Jary - I agree with everyone else. Baby has lots of time to turn. :)

Math - my mom lives 5 mins away, but I'm okay with that as she's a great help with my older two. It'll be a relief to have her help me with DD and DS while I'm busy with baby. My in-laws live 30 mins away, but they're never that involved which is perfectly fine with me and DH! My MIL always insists on being in the room when I'm giving birth (that won't be happening this time!) then she sort of disappears and forgets we exist again. :shrug:

That's all my preggo brain has allowed to remember this far. I'm on my cell so I'll have to do a proper catch up once I'm home. Lol. I just got weighed and gained 7 lbs in almost 5 weeks, BP looks good and baby's heartrate was 145. All looks good except the weight gain but seriously... what do you expect after 4 weeks of complete bedrest?!?!


----------



## Powell130

cgav1424 said:


> Powell - great news that you get to gain more weight! The ultrasound pic was adorable. Loving his smile! This is my first appt since I failed my glucose test too so I'm curious to see what my OB has to say. The nutritionist called and wants me to come in for three 2 hr classes and I don't see how that's possible since I'm on bedrest! How have you been controlling it with your diet? Are you still doing the low-carb, high protein diet?

I was happy to hear the okay to gain basically as much more weight as I can :) but not happy that I've only gained .8 in 2 weeks :/ but hey, I have plenty of time to make up for it lol The classes are very informative! I really learned alot from the 1 I went to. I've been controlling it really well with my diet. My MW was very happy with my numbers. Just not my morning fasting numbers so she suggested to eat my night snack a little earlier so I tried that tonight so we'll find out in the AM how it works. It's pretty much a low-carb/high-protein diet, just not near as strict as I thought it was going to be :) I can still eat pretty much (i have found that french fries and chicken nuggets dont work for me lol) whatever I want, just smaller portions and sometimes I'll have to add something I normally wouldn't but it's not hard at all. Plus I've been eating healthier so it's kind of a good thing I suppose :) I'm also pretty happy I get 2 more ultrasounds to monitor his growth, I don't wanna try to pop out a big ass baby like hubs was (9lb4oz) lol but she said as long as my 2 hour numbers stay within range like they have been (they've been on the low side of normal, so pretty good!) baby size shouldn't be a problem since those are the main numbers the effect baby.


----------



## mathgenius33

Powell, I'm also not great at gaining weight. As of right now I've gained about 25-30 pounds which is about right. But lately my weight gain is tapering off, which for me I think is a good thing. The baby is obviously still growing and she's pretty active. 

I also do a lot of swimming (4-5 days a week lately of training with the team). I've slowed down a lot in swimming but continue to be amazed at how much endurance I still have; for one thing I never let myself get out of breath and sometimes I can even sort of keep up with everyone I used to train more intensely with. I have no stretch marks which is a good thing and people always tell me I look great, even when I walk around the deck in a bikini. I have an OB appointment tomorrow so I'll be able to make sure my weight is all right.


----------



## Powell130

You're close to me on the weight gain. At the beginning of the pregnancy, with the way I was gaining so fast I was on track to gain 40 with no problem, but my gain has tapered off too lately and basically non existant since being on the GD diet because if baby gains .5 lbs a week and I only gained .8 in 2 weeks, technically I lost weight :/ I mean I'm glad to be eating healthier and stuff, but I wanna keep up my weight gain! I want lots of baby weight to try to hold onto after pregnancy since I was only 88 lbs to begin with. My target weight for myself has always been around 115 because the 1 time in my life when I was that size, i was very confident and didn't feel I looked like a 12 year old :/ but that's where I am now, and if the slow weight gain keeps up I'm not sure I'll have much extra to hold onto since I plan on breastfeeding :/ bleh it's a vicious cycle lol But I'm glad i got the Okay from doc and the teacher from my GD class to add more calories so I'm hoping that will help at least some!


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies!

Math and Powell - jealous of the weight gain. I've gained about 25-30 lbs this pregnancy so far which is actually good for me as I gained 45-50 with my other two. I'm looking to only gain 5 more lbs this pregnancy, but we'll see. 

My 32 week checkup was great! My OB told me I didn't have GD since I only failed once of the blood draws. He just wants me to watch my starches and sweets. So phew! Super relieved. My fundal height is measuring right on and he's not worried about baby measuring small as he knows my history and knows I have small babies even when they're full term. All in all, it was an appt filled with good news.

Now I'm waiting at my perinatologist for my growth scan. Hopefully, this little one will decide to show her face this time. We've never seen it! At my 12 week, she was too little. At 20 weeks, her umbilical cord was in front of her face. At my 28 week, we got the news she was measuring small so we didn't think to ask. She had her face covered at 30 weeks. So here we are at 32 weeks! 

Math - good on you for continuing the swimming! I was running until 6 months then I fell and my OB made me stop. So then I was at the gym on the elliptical, but then got put on bedrest so it's been a long trimester of not working out. I can't wait to pop this kid out in 6-8 weeks, recover, then start again!!! 

Fingers crossed that our growth scan shows more growth!!! Grow, baby, grow! xx


----------



## pinktiara

Im having high numbers in the morning too if i dont get them down its gonna be insulin for me all the rest of my numbers are great. Gonna try a different snack tonight and see how that goes. I have only gained 15 lbs in total which is about where she wants me to stay only 7 weeks to go woo!! glad everyone is doing well funny powell I ate pizza and it did nothing to my glucose haha I was like sweet us preggos get cravings still!!


----------



## Powell130

cgav1424 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Math and Powell - jealous of the weight gain. I've gained about 25-30 lbs this pregnancy so far which is actually good for me as I gained 45-50 with my other two. I'm looking to only gain 5 more lbs this pregnancy, but we'll see.
> 
> My 32 week checkup was great! My OB told me I didn't have GD since I only failed once of the blood draws. He just wants me to watch my starches and sweets. So phew! Super relieved. My fundal height is measuring right on and he's not worried about baby measuring small as he knows my history and knows I have small babies even when they're full term. All in all, it was an appt filled with good news.
> 
> Now I'm waiting at my perinatologist for my growth scan. Hopefully, this little one will decide to show her face this time. We've never seen it! At my 12 week, she was too little. At 20 weeks, her umbilical cord was in front of her face. At my 28 week, we got the news she was measuring small so we didn't think to ask. She had her face covered at 30 weeks. So here we are at 32 weeks!
> 
> Math - good on you for continuing the swimming! I was running until 6 months then I fell and my OB made me stop. So then I was at the gym on the elliptical, but then got put on bedrest so it's been a long trimester of not working out. I can't wait to pop this kid out in 6-8 weeks, recover, then start again!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed that our growth scan shows more growth!!! Grow, baby, grow! xx


No need to be jealous of the weight gain, sounds like we've gained the same amount lol glad for you that you don't have GD tho!! FX'd for a cooperative baby!


----------



## Powell130

pinktiara said:


> Im having high numbers in the morning too if i dont get them down its gonna be insulin for me all the rest of my numbers are great. Gonna try a different snack tonight and see how that goes. I have only gained 15 lbs in total which is about where she wants me to stay only 7 weeks to go woo!! glad everyone is doing well funny powell I ate pizza and it did nothing to my glucose haha I was like sweet us preggos get cravings still!!

What do your numbers look like in the mornings? Mine are normally around 95 give or take a few. Mine were doing pretty good when I'd eat PB and crackers but that's what I had last night and even ate it a little earlier like they suggested and it's still about the same. What snack are you going to try? I'm gonna try something different tonight, just not sure what yet lol Ooooh makes me wanna try pizza and see what happens!! lol I got a kids popcorn shrimp meal (buffaloed...yumm love buffalo sauce lol) with veggies as my side the other day and my numbers looked great afterwards! I was really excited to learn that I can eat that :)


----------



## Hann12

cgav - hope the growth scan goes well! 

My weight gain has slowed thankfully! I only want to gain another 4 pounds bringing the total to 26 pounds (currently at about 22 pounds). In theory it should just be the weight of the baby to gain now so hopefully I won't jump up much more! 

Jary - my baby turned transverse, possibly breech today. Its annoying but I also use the spinning babies website and also been using my birthing ball so I'm hoping it will help. 
The advice is to sit with knees lower than hips (so sofas aren't great) so that your pelvis is as open as possible so allow the baby room to sink down into your pelvis. Mine is very mobile still though as 3 days ago it was breech then it was head down the past 2 days and now its moved again!


----------



## Jary

Yeah I've looked on the spinning babies website. They had a position for breech babies which I forget the name but helps loosen the muscles at the bottom of the uterus, allowing baby more room to move down.

I've noticed now it seems the whole of the baby moves whereas before it felt like the odd limb. Really weird but nice because I can visualise an actual baby.

Belly is all over the place today!


----------



## Hann12

I was so uncomfortable yesterday afternoon/evening as the baby moved really high under my ribs. Was pretty horrible as felt like I couldn't breath properly. Thankfully it's dropped lower again over night. Annoyingly it's on my right not left (optimal) so got to try and change that over the coming weeks. Hoping the birthing ball will help with that! 
Can't wait for the weekend, really tired!!


----------



## Hann12

Oh just seen I'm 33 weeks today. Only 7ish to go....


----------



## Jary

Happy 33 weeks!

Lol I feel baby's head under my ribs and I keep wondering how far he or she will stretch. It's almost like baby wants to break out!

I can't feel the head today but on the other side of my belly I prodded some part of baby and it moved. No idea what part it is tho! 

It's getting so close now and really want to meet our son or daughter... I'm even getting to the point where I don't feel as bothered if I need a c section because it'll still mean I get to see our baby! (Although the thought is still a little bit terrifying!)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 33 weeks Jary!!

I've been quite lucky to not have things digging in the ribs this time :lol: my bump has ALWAYS been low this time, everyone always comments on how low it is! I have a feeling it's to do with my SPD though, I think my pelvis has seperated so much that baby's head is already engaged. Think I might ask at my check on Monday.

Jary it may be a bum ... I thought bubs had moved breech as I felt somethingg really hard on the right the other week but just turns out he's got a hard bum :lol:

I can't believe we'e all on the home stretch! We will have baby's soon!! EEKK X


----------



## Jary

Oh I'm not 33 weeks yet! Was wishing Hann happy 33 weeks :)

I listened to the Doppler earlier to try guess where baby was but I heard it on the opposite side to where the 'head' is. When mw listened to it the other day it was where the head was so now I'm totally confused. This baby really is a trouble maker! Keeping me in dark about where he or she is hiding lol

It's defo running out of room now tho. Getting prodded all over :) ahh ladies where has the time gone! Before we know it we'll be saying things like 'I'm going into labour!' Or 'we are having baby today!' Etc

Scary but exciting times :)


----------



## Hann12

Definitely very exciting!

Jary now that the time is closer are you more and more intrigued by what gender it will be? I really am now, up until this point I wasn't really even thinking about it but now I can't stop thinking about it! I think it's because I can't imagine the baby as I don't know what it will be! I still don't care either way but I just have no strong vibes in either direction so it's going to be a massive surprise. Not long anyway!! Although I'm technically due on the 9th I know by ovulation my dd is 16th but I'll get a sweep on 13th so I think I'll give birth on 14th. Obviously could go way over that though!! In my head its the 14th though lol


----------



## Jary

I am defo more eager to find out the sex! Especially now that the baby is more baby like and that we are in the last stretch.

I reckon your baby will be here before the 14th! My boss keeps saying she thinks I'm gonna have this baby before I expect it to lol. As long as he or she is back in vertex position by that time!


----------



## Hann12

I kind of hope its not here before the 9th as I won't have my
Parents here to look after Annabelle before that so we'll have a childcare crisis! Plus on the 11-12th there is rugby at twickenham which means awful traffic for us to get stuck in on the way to the hospital so I could end up giving birth in the car! Nope give me the 14th please lol!!


----------



## Jary

Haha ok well I'll keep my FX'd for the 14th for you!


----------



## Hann12

Lol thanks! Can you imagine giving birth stuck in the car with a load of rugby supporters watching from the next car - what a horror story! Oh and our car is new with a cream interior!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed for the 14th Hann :lol:

Oh baby brain strikes again, sorry Jary :blush: :lol: x


----------



## Sass827

Maybe you could get the rugby team to lift the car through the traffic? ;) 
At my university (a million years ago) the rugby team was the biggest, strongest, craziest group of Guys in the whole school. I could totally see them carrying a car a few miles.


----------



## Hann12

Lol Sass!! Hopefully it won't happen! 

Feeling massive this afternoon right under my chest, like my bra has suddenly got too tight and is restricting me. Quite scary to think that the baby has another 4 weeks where it's going to put on 0.5 pounds a week then a bit more between 37-40, I'm going to feel really uncomfy soon I think!!


----------



## pinktiara

I feel like this whole pregnancy went so fast now the last almost 6 weeks and its slowed to a hault haha. I get my actual date april 16th thank goodness and I will have a baby boy before mothers day woo!!


----------



## Jary

Lol Hann I think this last stretch will be the hardest. I'm so pleased I'm leaving work soon because I'm starting to get so tired and achey. Lol and I keep squeezing through spaces and forgetting my bump is too big so I get squished.


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> Lol Sass!! Hopefully it won't happen!
> 
> Feeling massive this afternoon right under my chest, like my bra has suddenly got too tight and is restricting me. Quite scary to think that the baby has another 4 weeks where it's going to put on 0.5 pounds a week then a bit more between 37-40, I'm going to feel really uncomfy soon I think!!

I've been feeling like that for the last like month :/ which is why i've resorted to wearing a bikini top rather than a bra lmao


----------



## Sass827

I went an got fitted for a new bra. I've gone from a 34b to a 38e. Some days I feel like I should be wearing a 40 Or a 42. Blah!


----------



## Jary

Urgh I think I'll need a new bra soon. Mine are getting uncomfy but only recently has my cup size seemed to get bigger. Quite pleased with that as I am big enough! Not looking forward to how big they'll be once my milk comes in, but I'm sure baby and OH won't complain!! Haha!


----------



## Hann12

I measured myself last night, normally a 32C, now a 32F! Pretty unbelievable - although they don't look like they should be an F lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Now that is impressive Hann :lol: I daren't even measure mine :D With DD I went from a D to an F and they never went back after she was born!! I ended up having a breast reduction when she was 1.5 years old which took me back down to a D. When I had DS I went from a D to an E and then back to a D. This time I've went from D to DD but I think I may need an E but I refuse to buy anymore bras :lol: x


----------



## Jary

I'm still currently 34 DD but haven't measured recently. Such a hassle being a woman!


----------



## Powell130

I'm jealous of you ladies!! I've only went from barely an A to barely a B :/


----------



## Hann12

Seriously Powell mine don't look that big! It shocked me that it came out an F. I'm nothing like the size of a playboy model and they are all F's+ so goodness knows how the measurements are saying I am! Mine went tiny after BF though so I'm def going to be looking into boob jobs in later life.


----------



## Powell130

I've been thinking about a boob job all my life, but have decided to wait until I'm done having kids and BFing so I'm not sure when that will be exactly lol


----------



## Hann12

Same Powell - doing it when I'm done having children but not sure when that will be!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's me dove after this one :lol: if he'd have been my first he'd have been my last :lol: nothing but problems this time!! Infact hubby went the doctors about the snip yesterday :lol: x


----------



## Jary

Ill need a breast lift soon xD rofl

Just got a lett through the post from the health visitor. She is coming to see me on the 16th April...didn't think they saw you till after the baby was born!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've heard of loads of people getting visits from the HV before the babies born. I never did with the othe 2 and haven't heard anything abou seeing one yey either x


----------



## Hann12

Nope never been visited or known of anyone having a visit! Must be your area maybe?


----------



## mathgenius33

I stopped using my regular bras months ago when they kept feeling really tight and uncomfortable. Since then I've been using a bra made especially for pregnant women or at least that's what they told me at the store.

Also, I'm noticing big differences in the home stretch. I get really really tired after my long days at work now and don't have enough energy to cook dinner and do the dishes. Luckily I'm training DH to realize he's gonna have to do more work around the house these next weeks. He complained a little in the beginning, but now he realizes I'm really the one doing most of the work carrying the baby, so let's hope he doesn't complain anymore.

Being first time parents we are already starting to think about the fact that we might not get our sleep in too much once the baby is here. DH already knows he's not gonna get away with sleeping while I'm doing things for the baby. I'll take care of the feeding and he'll be in charge of the changing, lol.


----------



## pinktiara

My boobs went from an A to a B with my son and never went back I hate it haha I miss being a perky A now im a not so perky B nothing much has changed this time around I havent gained anywhere but baby thank god since I will have the 50 to lose from my son and abouot 15 from this one lol


----------



## Jary

Hann it says they like to meet with their patients before baby arrives so they know who to expect once health visiting starts. I suppose it's quite a good idea :)


----------



## Hann12

It is a nice idea - we just have very short staffed hospitals/aftercare here so they don't do it probably!


----------



## Sass827

My new bras are bf bras. The lady at the store said a dd and an e are the same thing? Confused me. The cups are a little big to allow for even more growth. Ugh. NOt sure what will happen post bfing, but if they look bad, I will be getting a new set as well. 
So I saw my dr today and she said I should expect to go to 41 weeks and then pitocin at 41 weeks, unless I refuse it, which I never would. I want this little munchkin here ASAP! Boo! Now I feel like I'm back to 54 days til delivery. :(


----------



## nearlythere38

Jary i had visits with both my boys, they brought me their red books and just gave some bits of info. Personally i think its a way of seeing which families may need extra support after birth x


----------



## Hann12

Sass - I know it seems ages but it will go fast and before you know it your baby will be here :) it is better to think you'll go over though unfortunately and if you don't that's great but 80% of first timers are overdue


----------



## Jary

Well I'm in my final week of work! Feels like its going to drag lol. I'm on nights tonight and tomorrow then working long days Easter weekend. Still don't know if I'm having a baby shower...some of the girls at work were on about organising one but tbh I don't see it happening. But nevermind :)

OH and I went a to a couple of wedding fairs yesterday. One was at highcliffe castle which is in Christchurch and its an incredible venue. Expensive to hire but then again it is a CASTLE lol. The grounds are great as we would like an Alice in wonderland style tea party in the evening and have the tables for the meals decorated in that style too :)

Anyone feeling lots of hiccoughs? Baby gets them at least once a day lol.

I decided to buy a maternity bra and it looked a bigger fit than my others but its so uncomfortable because its slightly small so gonna have to go up bust and cup I think!


----------



## Sass827

Lucky duck jary! It probably will drag, but at least it's your last! 
I'm getting lots of hiccups too. Luckily they don't last too long as they make me need to pee. 
Nursing bras are really helping me as I've gone up in size 4 times or so. My current bra is a bit too big, but I hear that's what will need for engorgement time.


----------



## Hann12

That's right Sass, you def need some space!

Yay Jary, short week too so that's brilliant!

My DD is full if cold again and barely slept over night. She just did the shortest nap too so I'm exhausted. I'm not feeling well either. I'm going to go to bed at 7pm with her. Not even interested about eating today. Wish I could sleep all afternoon but its not to be. I am going to resort to sticking the TV on for her which I hate doing but needs must. Oh and mil arrives again at 4pm. Just what I need!! She's of no help either just an imposition I could do without. Better go as DD has started crying, again!


----------



## Powell130

New baby alert (not mine, a friend of mines) 

Her baby shower was yesterday got she into a wreck earlier and hit her stomach on the stearing wheel which threw her into labor and she just had an emergency c-section. She was due April 13th! Baby Sarah Ann was 6 lbs 7 oz
 



Attached Files:







601149_557138977652143_347666403_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2









1846_557139760985398_1317563047_n.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jary

So cute! Glad to know mummy and baby are doing well :)

Happy 33 weeks due date buddies! Getting my whooping cough vaccine tomorrow!


----------



## nearlythere38

happy 33 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Happy 33 weeks!

Jary - only 2 days to go!


----------



## Sass827

Happy 33 ladies! We're almost there!


----------



## mathgenius33

Good to see everyone is doing so well. As I'm sure all of yours are, my baby is growing so fast and we're very proud of her. She surpassed the 5 pound mark already! She's jabbing me a lot, and even though it hurts sometimes I love every minute of it.

Those of you on maternity leave are lucky. I still have over 5 weeks to go. I get paid on a salary for the semester, so I don't feel right about ending early when I'm still feeling pretty active. Luckily if needed I already have colleagues lined up to take over the rest of the semester. This week is the 2nd round of midterms for my students, so I won't be on my feet as much. My feet have really been killing me lately. I've always had bad feet to begin with, which is why I'm a swimmer and not a runner. Pregnancy doesn't help that situation. :haha:

Powell, congratulations to your friend who had a baby. I'm glad everything went okay even though she was a little early.


----------



## Jary

Hann I will be so pleased when it reaches 20:15 on Sunday! Last night was busy as we were down by an RN and a HCA so I'm hoping that tonight will be better! Felt so tired I wasn't sure I'd make it through my shift!


----------



## Hann12

I know the feeling on tired, I'm exhausted and got my Nct BF class tonight. It's worth it though :)


----------



## Powell130

Happy 33 weeks due date buddies!

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o560/Powell130/379d9dd0-ae46-4b18-bb98-6ba7a9752f05_zps25dd829d.jpg


----------



## Sass827

If I stand in the same spot without moving, after a long time, my feet turn purple! It's crazy!


----------



## Jary

Lol sass that sounds uncomfortable! 

Speaking of uncomfortable, my back really played up on my nightshift. Feel so achey! My arm feels a bit dead too from the whooping cough vaccine I had today, but at least now baby is covered for the first few weeks after he or she is born :)


----------



## mathgenius33

Does anyone have any ideas about the whole feet thing? I have to stand up most of the time while I'm teaching and by the end of the day they hurt so bad. It's only getting worse too.


----------



## Hann12

I have to sit on the floor with DD for loads of her activities and my feet have started to get pins and needles/numb. Not really sure what can be done about it apart from moving and changing positions. 

Jary - hope the arms not too bad, mine was really sore but only bad for 2-3 days. 

Can't believe I'm nearly 34 weeks. Really need to get my act together and get some stuff for the baby and sort my bag out. I've just been too busy to focus on it but DH is off for a week from tomorrow so I really should get things sorted!


----------



## Jary

Did the UK ladies watch OBEM tonight? So so sad :'(

Also, my OH nearly just fainted lol. I think it was a combo of KFC, a long day at work with barely anything to eat and watching OBEM. Bless him.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Have you sorted your bag yet Jary? I have baby's bag sorted but haven't done mine yet! Need to get that done this weekend! 

How's everyone? 

We've had a lovely holiday but it's great to be back home :) X


----------



## Powell130

I'm finished our bags this weekend!! I'm goin to pack everything but clothes in babys bag, Im gonna wait til our growth scan so we'll at least have an IDEA of around what size he'll be. But other than that I'm definitely getting everything together this weekend


----------



## Jary

I've been getting things ready too :) only set up the Moses basket and washed most of baby's clothes but its a start. Ill start packing a hospital bag next week maybe. Need to buy some cheap night wear and panties and all that jazz for taking to the hospital.

And baby is really confusing me! It felt this morning like he or she had head by my ribs as usual but I found the hb below my belly button which would suggest that baby is head down. Maybe he or she just has a very firm bum but I doubt it and its probably still the head, but one can hope!

We had the base for the car seat fitted today too. It's all coming together!


----------



## Powell130

I finished up the laundry today and moved around the nursery a little bit, literally a little bit, like I moved things by a few inches lol I have OCD! And have babys bag pretty much packed but will be waiting on growth scans to see if I should consider throwing in NB size clothes with the 0-3 month. I may actually put some in anyways since we all know the growth scans aren't that accurate lol
I still need to buy things like that also. gonna get some nursing bras, comfy PJs and undies (probaby black or a dark color) and just a few other odds and ins and I'll be set! 

My boy has been head down for almost 2 months now and MW always finds his heartbeat on my left side. Like even with my belly button. She told me that whenever I feel a smooth hard surface protruding out my belly, it's his back. Conveniently he pushed his back and butt out while I was at my last appointment so she was able to show me what I have been feeling


----------



## Jary

Dark colours are defo a good idea for post birth wear lol.

Yeah I can find baby's back but mw pointed out the head to me which is a lot firmer than bum so I'm sure I'm still feeling the head...well sometimes...baby has a habit of making his or her position a total mystery to me lol. But within seconds I feel the back on one side and then it's changed to the other side. Sneaky baby. Meh, I give up guessing, mw will be able to tell at next appointment which is on weds. 

Are you finding that baby is really running out of room now? I don't get many jobs but the rolling around is getting quite uncomfortable.

And OMG I kept waking up the other night in agony because of my ribs. James got me some paracetamol which I think did help but I am now getting to the point where I do want baby in a cot and not my belly. I know we arnt going to get any sleep when baby arrives but ill be able to get comfortable at the very least! I miss lying on my front lol

Ahh my last 2 shifts at work start tomorrow!


----------



## Powell130

I feel your rib pain and missing laying on my belly!! Yeah people keep basically telling me that I'm crazy when I say that I'll sleep better once he's here and outta my belly, but I know I'll be able to get more comfortable and not have to get up every 30 minutes to go pee. Plus, he'll be in a pack and play newborn sleeper right next to me in the bed so I wont have to go far to feed and change him


----------



## mathgenius33

It's good to hear everyone is packing their baby bags already. That gives me motivation to start mine tomorrow. I just bought the diaper bag yesterday so I can use it for that. Also, today is our appointment for the car seat installment, so that's pretty exciting too.

The doctor says we're looking at around an 8 pound baby, so hopefully we have all the right size clothes ready to go, which we have already washed.

That's cool you have a pack and play also Powell. That's what we got too, and I can't wait until she can sleep in it right next to us.


----------



## pinktiara

funny I remember with my first I was ready months in advance this one I am taking my time lol I still don't have a date for my c section yet the obstetrician is really waiting till last min I see her on april 16th my dr is thinking probably the week of the 5th ill have him. Going to get my bag ready next weekend and get all the last few things we need after my baby shower on the 7th gotta say having a second baby has been waaay cheaper knowing all the things I wont use this time lol.


----------



## Powell130

Me either!! I think I'll use his crib for daytime naps but I like that it has the newborn sleeper and changing table on top for night time so everything is right there


----------



## pinktiara

The pack and play is awesome ours has the cuddle station in it and the change table on top than underneath when the babes is bigger it has a bassinet part than you can take all that off an just have a regular playpen. We kept it from my first son thank goodness it was great till we moved him into his crib at 3 months.


----------



## nearlythere38

Ive been motivated the last couple of days too. Although Ive come down with a stinking cold, Ive got all her clothes out and hung up. Listed lots on ebay. And Ive got the hospital bag out of the loft....yey progress lol.

I cant tell where my baby is most of the time but midwife did say Shes back to back so it will be harder. I feel movements at both sides at the same time. But hiccups are usually lower left...which i think means Shes head Down. X


----------



## Powell130

sounds like probably the same style we have. I think I'm going to be very happy with it :)


----------



## Powell130

nearlythere38 said:


> Ive been motivated the last couple of days too. Although Ive come down with a stinking cold, Ive got all her clothes out and hung up. Listed lots on ebay. And Ive got the hospital bag out of the loft....yey progress lol.
> 
> I cant tell where my baby is most of the time but midwife did say Shes back to back so it will be harder. I feel movements at both sides at the same time. But hiccups are usually lower left...which i think means Shes head Down. X

I feel hiccups really low and baby boy is head down so I think chances are pretty good that yours is too :)


----------



## pinktiara

You totally will be its a great help we also had a change table but didnt really use it so I wont be buying another one this time.


----------



## Hann12

You have all motivated me to do something so today I have got the baby clothes out of the loft and washed them all and now they are drying ready to use. Also got my suitcase down from the loft to do my hospital bag so will do that by Thursday so I have it for hitting the 35 week point. 
It sounds like we are all getting pretty organised which is exciting - guess we have to as we are running out of time!!


----------



## Powell130

Yeah I'll be 34 weeks on Tuesday and am shooting to have everything ready by 36 weeks.

We got a changing table kinda knowing we wont use it much but I like the storage it has, plus the dirty clothes hamper lol https://www.walmart.com/ip/Badger-B...h-3-Baskets-and-Hamper-Espresso/19226869?_mm=


----------



## cgav1424

Lol. You know it's not your first child when you're 5-6 weeks out and haven't done anything to get ready! In theory, I've thought about what to buy for my hospital bag, but haven't actually bought anything. I'm thinking I just need a nursing bra, nursing top and some dark pajamas. Some toiletries, of course. I don't pack anything for the baby except a coming home outfit as the hospital supplies everything we need and a coming home outfit for me... which will most likely be yoga pants and a big comfy slouchy sweater. Also, I usually only stay in the hospital for one night. With DS being my first, I stayed in the hospital for two nights. With DD, I begged my OB to let me go home after only one night as I wanted to come home to my son. I've already told my OB I'll be wanting the same this time around assuming everything goes as smoothly as it did the first two. *knock on wood* So, aside from packing my hospital bag, I need to wash baby girl's clothes and blankets and such, get her bassinet put together for upstairs by our bed and the pack and play downstairs. I'm not buying a breast pump until I know I'll be able to BF exclusively. And since we didn't have a baby shower, I need to buy her swing and bouncer. I think most everything else is taken care of! Am I forgetting anything? It's been awhile since I've done this whole baby thing... my to-do list doesn't seem as overwhelming as I thought it would be. I must be forgetting something!!!

I can't believe we're so close!!! xx


----------



## Hann12

Cgav - I'm a second timer and have much less motivation this time round, I'm only doing it now as DH is on holiday for a week so he can watch DD while I think about what I need to do. The bag remains unpacked and not considered yet lol. It will get done though. I also pack light as I'm not planning on being there more than 6 hours post birth if I can help it, unless it falls into a night when I think they make you stay.


----------



## cgav1424

Hann - I feel so calm with no sense of urgency about everything this time around that I fear I'm jinxing myself and will end up completely unprepared! Ideally, I'd like everything done by 36 weeks which gives me nearly 3 weeks to get it all sorted. I'm ordering a cute hospital bag for myself on Monday and hope that will motivate me to get it packed. Lord help me, I'll probably be the one that goes at 34 weeks with nothing done!


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha maybe! I'm 36 weeks in 1.5 weeks so its best I get my act together even though I'm in complete denial! I am convinced that I'll go overdue too lol


----------



## nearlythere38

Im the same this time. With my boys i had the bag packed, bedrooms decorated and everything by now. This time....im very laid back about it all. I just think it will all come together in thr end


----------



## Jary

I feel hiccoughs lower left too! I'm hope this means baby has flipped! I've felt more squirmy movements higher up so I'm keeping FX'd it's feet :)

Last day at work tomorrow! Woop!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: for last day at work tomorrow Jary!! :D That's great.

Is anyone else's bump really low? My little man has been low all the way through my pregnancy, people have been asking me when I'm due since 28 weeks :lol:

Here is the most recent bump pic at 33+6 (please ignore the state of me :haha: ):


Spoiler
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/4990CBEE-D03D-4B26-B997-1E055F01C2AA-1088-000001275B1CFECF_zps3bd54355.jpg

I had a scan later that day which said that he was 4/5ths engaged already so I guess that explains why he's so low :lol: x


----------



## Jary

Your bump does look quite low! Loads of people have said mine is low too. Will have to put up a recent bump pic as I haven't in a while lol.


----------



## Hann12

I think mines similar looking - I'm still expecting it to drop a fair bit though as its nit engaged yet


----------



## Powell130

MW hadn't mentioned if baby is engaged or not yet when she measures and feels my belly so I'm gonna guess he's not? Not sure how they check for that tho lol but i have a growth scan Monday so maybe I'll find out then. But I've been carrying low the whole time so i wouldn't be surprised if he's not


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I don't tend to get checked by the MW anymore as it's too painful for me to lay down on the bed for the examination so I only know he's head down from the scans every 2 weeks. This was the first week that they told me he was engaged though and they wrote on my scan that he was 4/5ths engaged however with this being my third I know they can engage and disengage all the time! :lol: x


----------



## Hann12

Yes it's very early to be engaged so definitely don't be concerned if its not at this point. Most engage as a first timer at around 37-9 weeks


----------



## Sass827

I have the same pack and play too. Got the car seat put in by ems guy yesterday and got DH and my bags packed too. Most exciting though is that we rented a storage unit and are packing up closets to make some major room in the house and prepare to move in a few months. =)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Cgav - are u from the us?? If so check into your insurance before buying a breast pump! I'm getting mine free through my insurance & I can even pick out the one I want!! 

As for those of you installing car seats already- I was wondering when to do mine but I still feel like its so early to put it in! I feel funny... Lol thoughts??


----------



## cgav1424

Bella - Yes, I'm in the US. I've heard that about the breast pumps here. What insurance do you have? I have to call Aetna and see if they'll cover mine. That would be awesome!!!


----------



## Powell130

From my understanding, all insurances cover them now. My friend has Blue Cross Blue Shield and got a Medela Swing a few weeks ago! I had to get on Medicaid because we missed open enrollment to add me to hubs Aetna at work :/ booo!! So I'm wondering what they'll cover for me. A friend of mine has Medicaid also, and she got a Medela manual pump


----------



## Sass827

Insurance will cover some of some pumps and all of others. I'm blue cross, and they cover more if you go back to work. Worth looking into. I was also told they might reimburse us for part of our labor class. 
I highly recommend you go get our ar seat installed by police / fire / ems ASAP. It was really shocking how complicated it was and how much new info they gave us. We now have to go find a cargo net for between my back seat and trunk ( I have an SUV). You only need to keep the base in, not the whole seat.


----------



## cgav1424

Sass - does your SUV have the LATCH system? I definitely need to go have my base installed by someone soon. I'm just waiting for a day DH can go with me as I would probably forget half the stuff they tell me!


----------



## mathgenius33

My car doesn't have the latch system, but they installed the base for me just fine anyway. After they showed me how I did it myself too and it's not that difficult. Also, the seatbelt is pretty safe. The car seat isn't going anywhere.

I didn't think it's too early to get it installed because the baby could come early. Not only that, but maybe the few weeks before the baby is due you won't want to be dealing with things like that.


----------



## Sass827

It does have latch but the trouble is that latch is installed in the two side seats and the ems said the center is safest.


----------



## cgav1424

We just bought a ford flex and I think it has the latch system in the middle, but I'm not sure. I'll have to take a look and have them show me how to install the base anyway.


----------



## Jary

Woo! Finished last day at work! Really glad since I'm aching so much now.

One of my patients has a 12 day old baby and I got to have a hold :) she was totally adorable!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yay for last shift Jary!! New baby cuddles must have made you so broody. :lol: 

Baby's screwing his head in my pelvis a lot recently :( it's so painful sometimes! Scan on Tuesday to check the fluid again x


----------



## Powell130

Glad hubs knows how to install them :) our Focus has the place for all the extra straps to go (for the base) rather than just the seat belt. Not sure if that has a fancy name tho lol 

Happy Easter ladies!!
33w5d on the left && 25w3d on the right
 



Attached Files:







happy easter.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sass827

Congrats on the last day Jary!
Cute eggs Powell!


----------



## Powell130

Congrats Jary! Are you relieved now?? I bet you are!!

Here's a few shots from the shoot today :)

https://kjdigital.zenfolio.com/img/s8/v85/p1509666980-2.jpg
https://kjdigital.zenfolio.com/img/s8/v74/p1509666534-2.jpg
https://kjdigital.zenfolio.com/img/s8/v78/p1509662866-2.jpg
https://kjdigital.zenfolio.com/img/s8/v84/p1509663676-2.jpg
https://kjdigital.zenfolio.com/img/s2/v73/p1509664266-2.jpg
https://kjdigital.zenfolio.com/img/s8/v77/p1509664382-2.jpg


----------



## Jary

Lovely pics Powell! A nice idea for Easter :) 

We want to do a photo shoot and I was thinking of a combined bump and baby shoot so we can have a 'before' and 'after' pic.

Urgh, I had such a stuffy nose last night so I blew it and it was really bloody. I know it's common in pregnancy but I probably looked awful after my shift anyway and didn't want to add extra ick for OH to see lol.

Ahh little legs is awake now. He or she is really lazy in the mornings lol


----------



## Hann12

Yay for finishing work Jary! I get loads of blood when I blow too - my nose feels permanently stuffy to the point I don't even breath out of it at night. Makes doing my hypnobirthing exercises hard!

Powell - fab photos!

Just had my 34 week appointment, measuring 2 weeks behind, blood pressure good at 92/58 and baby is 3/5 engaged!! Wasn't expecting it to be that engaged at this stage but that's good I guess! She said that she detected a level of protein in my urine but she was sure it was fine so she didn't even write it on my notes, have another appointment in 2 weeks though so hopefully it will be gone then! Weird she wasn't bothered but maybe it's because the level was so small and my blood pressure so good?! Who knows! Either way its all looking good for now and on schedule! I've got my 40 week sweep booked in for 14th may so that might get things moving.
We have babies next month!!


----------



## Jary

Glad all is well Hann! I think your baby will be earlier than the 14th :) I'd love for my mw to say at the next app that baby is head down and at least partly engaged. But that's probably asking too much. I still can't tell whether I'm feeling a bum or a head lol

OMG I know! I was saying to OH 'we're gonna be parents next month!...ahhhh!' Lol


----------



## Jary

As for the protein in your urine, I had some in mine at 29 weeks but none by 32, but according to a doctor I spoke to, it's common for pregnant women to have leukocytes and protein in their urine and it isn't a problem. I'm sure all is ok!


----------



## Sass827

I'm just happy they are measuring you now Hann! About time!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks girls! That's good to know about the proteins too. Yes it was nice to be measured finally - though not sure she did it right - I thought it was from top of pelvic bone but she measured about half way into my pelvic bone - almost in my girlie parts!! Anyone had that?! 
This baby is not allowed to come before 9th lol!


----------



## Powell130

Dr appointment went good today! They're putting me on meds (thank goodness not insulin injections!) too help keep my sugars in check so I can eat more since I've only gained 7 lbs since January :/ But I'm okay with the meds, cuz I'll be able to eat more :) 
Baby Boy is about 5 lbs. Every measurement was within average, doc said that he couldn't be more average if he tried...cept for his head...95th percentile! lol gonna have a big ass head thanx to my side of the family haha I go back next Tuesday to see the MW and on the 29th for my next growth scan. I guess they're putting me on weekly appointments sooner since I'm "high risk" cuz of the GD, but I'd rather be monitored more rather than less.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 8









2.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 6









3.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mathgenius33

Lucky, your baby is only 5 pounds. Mine is about 6 pounds now, but they say she's only slightly above average in weight. It's not too comfortable to get out of bed or to walk. DH keeps telling the baby that Mommy is only 5'3", so the baby goes easy on me. It's not really working. Now he's starting to tell the baby that she'll be tall like Daddy, but I tell him there's no way of knowing that yet.

That Easter egg tummy is pretty cool. Yesterday the neighbor's 2-year-old was hunting for eggs and his mom asked me if I was gonna paint my bump as an Easter egg. I thought she was joking, but I guess you just proved people do that. Now I kind of wish I had.


----------



## Powell130

How far along are you now? Im super uncomfortable lol but I'm only 5ft so you probably have a little more room in your torso than i do lol i feel like i should win an Olympic medal every time a manage to get up without assistance from hubs lmao 
When my friend mentioned the idea of painting our bellies i hasn't heard of it but immediately feel in love with the idea. I love cheesy stuff like that lol we also hid milk bones around her yard for our dogs to find since we don't have babies yet. Guess we'll be hiding bones and eggs next year ;) or husbands were making fun of us the whole day, even while painting our bellies, even tho i think they eventually got into it but didn't want us to know that lol it was so much fun


----------



## nearlythere38

Love the scan pics Powell. They are so clear!!

Happy 34 weeks buddies


----------



## Hann12

I think I'm less unconfortable because I'm 5ft 9 :) I don't have a very long body but clearly it's longer than you girls. Most babies are around the same length when born (18-22cm) it's just the padding that makes a difference. I have not a clue what this one is measuring at but as there's nothing I can do about it I am living in blissful ignorance quite happily!
I wouldn't worry about the baby being too big though as they say that you only get what you can comfortably birth - and the scans can be very out! Remember I was told my DD was going to be 7 pounds 10 and she was 5 pounds 15. Quite a difference so try not to worry. It's hard I know as I also panicked the first time around, still waver this time too lol!


----------



## Jary

Happy 34 weeks! 6 weeks to go! Lovely baby pics Powell :) he's gonna be such a cutie!

I'm wondering how much my baby is measuring...I see me tomorrow so ill see what she puts on the chart and then I can work it out.

Hb is still above my belly button so my little tinker is still bum first lol. My OHs mum seems to think baby won't turn as my bump is pretty much all baby...it's all at the front. OH did say I don't look pregnant from the back lol.

Had a rubbish night of leg cramp and needing the loo lots, and when I finally got comfy baby decided it was wiggle time!


----------



## Hann12

I'm the same Jary all bump and can't tell from the back. Mine was breech last week and still turned. 95% turn so you'd have to be very unlucky for it not to turn


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 34 weeks to those today ... I'm 35 today!! Only 3 weeks until induction ... possibly 2 ... this is getting scary now :lol:

I'm the same everyone says I am all bump and you can't tell from the back ... apart from the pregnancy waddle I've had since 20 weeks :haha:

I finished packing baby's bag last night so his bag is completely sorted. I got some new PJ's to go in my bag last night, I've packed my breast pads, maternity pads, underwear, face wipes, shampoo, conditioner, body wash, towel, PJ's. I need to wash my dressing gown and slippers then put them in and put some clean clothes in too. I will put my make up and rest of the toiletries in the day I go ... eeekk! 

Hopefully baby decides to turn soon, when do you see the MW again Jary? I think last night was a bad night for everyone I know I didn't sleep well either and I've been up since 4am :grr: X


----------



## Jary

Girls you give me hope that baby will turn! 

I'm seeing midwife tomorrow...since baby is still breech she will probably put me in for moxibustion classes. I'm actually quite curious about it!

Miss mummy moo you've made me want to get my bag all packed! I keep looking at the Moses basket (which has some of baby's clothes) and thinking 'there's gonna be a baby in there soon!' Ahh just wait until we get the cot set up..ill go all dreamy imagining our bean in there too :)

Just curious as well Powell, I think a couple of girls from the 'testing calendar' thread have gotten BFPs (forget who :/) but wondered if you had heard of any of the others getting one? I went over there in feb but the threads gone quiet since then :( hope they all get one, I know some have been trying for a while now so I'm totally rooting for them!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

The class does sounds interesting Jary!

We've had the moses basket set up for a couple of weeks now. I got the nursery sorted the other week and I keep going in and getting all dreamy too :lol: It's so scary to think that in 2/3 weeks there will be a baby in there :wacko: x


----------



## Sass827

Happy 34's and 35's! I'm 35 tomorrow! Stoked! 
I'm just like Powell though- very are to stand up without help. Feeling really handicapped these days and its bumming me out. I really value being independent and doing my share around the house (if not more as DH works 60-80 hours per week out of the hOuse) and I'm just not able. My feet turn purple and I get bh if I'm on my feet for 45 minutes straight. How do other people do this? I feel like I'm falling apart!


----------



## Sass827

Have you been doing inversions Jary?


----------



## nearlythere38

Ive not had any probs with my feet. Fingers have started swelling tho so Ive taken my rings off now. Also Im getting numb arms when i wake up on a morning. Cant wait to sleep on my tummy again


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I haven't been able to do any housework that requires bending/being on the floor since 20 weeks due to my SPD :( My hubby is the same he works 40 hours a week and I feel awful that he has to bath the kids, hoover and mop as I just can't bend :( Just keep thinking that it's only for a couple of weeks :hugs:

Had my scan again today, fluid has gone up :happydance: it's gone from 6.6 to 9.5 but it's still being classed as low. I have an appointment with my consultant next Monday and we will hopefully get an induction date :thumbup: x


----------



## Jary

Yes! I've been doing inversions and pelvic tilts.

On another note, I'm totally gutted, took my car in for an MOT and knew there were some things up with it but its turned out that its going to cost over £800 for the repairs and that's not including the things I knew about. So because its probably more than the car is worth, I'm going to have to get rid of it. So I'm left without a car. I did want to buy a newer one but not yet! I know I don't need one and I can borrow OHs car but its not the same! I need that independence and I like the thought of owning my own car.

:( things like this always happen at the worst time!


----------



## Powell130

Jary- i know a few people that got their BFP but I can't remember who either! lol I'm happy for them all tho! Just wish I could remember who lol

I'mm very happy with baby's estimated size since doc said "he couldn't be more average if he tried" and i kinda knew he was going to have a big head since it runs on my side of the family and hubs' head isn't small lol but it's definitely possible to have a baby that's too big for your body to birth...my brother being a perfect example, doc had to push him back in while he was crowning and send my mom for a c section because his shoulders wouldn't fit. :/ 

my friends baby is 17in 5.17 lbs and i put her up to my belly yesterday for comparison (before i went to the doc) not knowing that it was actually fairily accurate lol i was like...would you fit in here? lol


----------



## Sass827

I miss sleeping on my belly too! I feel like my shoulders and hips are taking a beating. :( 
Hope you get your date soon mummy! We don't have too much time left!
Jary- sucks about your car. My inspection is up this month too.it always winds up costing so much! 
Powell- I hear them say "the baby s too big to come out" all the time on a baby story. Usually when the baby won't drop I think. But many other people say bigger babies are just easier to deliver. Everyone's different I guess. And just because it happened to your mom doesn't mean it will happen to you.


----------



## Jary

Does anyone think its possible to feel baby sucking his or her thumb? I've had my hand over baby's head and could feel it going up and down and the rhythm made me think of thumb sucking lol.


----------



## Jary

Midwife has just been and baby is head down! I could have sworn I was feeling head up top but it turns out he or she must just have a firm bum and likes to wriggle it about lots lol. Mw has written in my notes that baby is 3/5ths engaged. So pleased!

She didn't measure me but has still wrote down 33.5cm as the fundal hight. She went through birth plan with me too and talked about what's available at the birthing suite and the delivery suite. Really REALLY hope that baby decides to stay put from this point :)


----------



## Hann12

Thats great news Jary! Means all the exercises etc did help. Fundal height sounds good too!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's great news Jary!! Well done bubs! X


----------



## Jary

They must have. I reckon baby must has flipped in my sleep because I haven't felt anything that would make me think it was a flip. 

I'm trying not become too relaxed because I'm half expecting breech again at next appointment. It probably won't but I do have a little trouble maker in my belly!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: just try and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy now :) I think most of us have trouble makers in there :haha:

Have you got any plans for maternity leave Jary? x


----------



## Jary

When I'm not in pain I love being pregnant! Hehe.

Well I have lots to get on with at home in preparation for baby. Other than that ill chill out until baby is here. Plan on going back to work in January but will need to pop into work to see my boss at a later date to organise a specific date. 

I'm kinda still thinking I have to go to work lol. Hasn't sunk in yet!

Are you just chilling? Or as much as you can anyway...I'm sure your other little ones keep you busy! :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm the same :lol: as long as I'm not in pain I love it! 

I'm going back to work in January too ... it seems so long away yet I bet it will fly by! Relaxing sounds like a plan ... you won't be able to do much of that when bubs is here :haha:

I'm trying to chill as much as I can as well as keeping the kids entertained :lol: Monday hubby was off so we went shopping and the kids played in the garden on the afternoon, yesterday they went to grandmas, today we went to soft play now they're playing in their room, tomorrow we're having a PJ day but my friend's are coming over with their LO's so the kids will have some friend's to play with, Fri hubby is off so we're taking the kids to the cinema and to Frankie and Benny's then we will pop to Toys R Us to get baby's cot mobile and the last roll of border :) It's actually a pretty busy week :lol: but I do relax as much as possible on a evening ... at least I try.

Hubby done some bump photos last night :) I'll post a few when he's edited them :) x


----------



## Hann12

Sounds like a busy week! I've had DH off too but he's back to work tomorrow which is sad. Back to normality for us although no classes for another week and a half so it's bound to be a bit slower because of less activities. 

I agree with missmummymoo - enjoy what you have left of the pregnancy. No reason to think your baby won't stay in position now and actually as a first timer it would be very very unusual for a baby to be 3/5 engaged and be able to move out of that position. It can happen to 2nd+ timers as the pelvis is bigger and muscles less tight but not to a first timer. I think you can relax now that your baby is in optimal position :)


----------



## Jary

Thank you! I know babies can disengage but I don't mind as long as baby is in head down position. 

Just had a nice bath cause all afternoon I've had really bad pain in my lower back/pelvis. Almost like sciatic pain....the kind that makes you take in a sharp breath when you stand up. Still hurts a bit now but the bath was lovely!


----------



## pinktiara

My 3 year old had a fever of 101 the other day so hes finally just getting better but now I seem to have gotten sick of course :( Plus I run a home business of decorated cookies so I have hours of work to do and no motivation ugh


----------



## Sass827

Just do your excersizes Jary. They say it makes the bottom of your uterus a more pleasant place to be lol. Sure baby will sTay head down. :) 
Sorry carter is sick! All of my nephews have the flu! No fun!


----------



## mathgenius33

Powell, you had asked me a while back how far along I am, so today it's 34 weeks 5 days. My due date is May 11th. That's the one they gave me at the 7 week scan, so they said that's the most accurate estimate.

I didn't know it was possible, but it seems like my problem with always having to use the restroom is getting worse these days. Basically, I always feel like I need to go, even if I just went sometimes. My baby is getting so big that when she moves one part of her body, I can feel the entire baby moving, and usually that's when I feel the urgency to go. My only other main complaint is that my feet hurt each day after work, but I think I'll survive that. Just 4 weeks of work left after this week!


----------



## Jary

Wow math you're brave working that long! I feel whole baby move too and I think when head pressed down on my bladder it really does make you need to pee!

Is baby engaged? I think since mine has I've needed the loo more during the night...usually once early morning but its at least twice now.

AFM I'm looking into getting a new (used) car. I can't help but feel bad about it even tho I know I can afford it but I'm like 'what about baby?' Tho I think he or she will like car journeys as I get little wriggles when I drive :)

Been clearing out our bedroom to make space for the cot bed :) I fonnalg got round to ordering a wardrobe but it isn't getting delivered until 3rd may! Hopefully baby won't be early and arrive on that day lol. It's knackering me out tho :( had to have a nap earlier as felt faint. It's getting exciting tho, all this sorting is because of baby. Roll on 14th May! (Or thereabouts)


----------



## Powell130

mathgenius33 said:


> Powell, you had asked me a while back how far along I am, so today it's 34 weeks 5 days. My due date is May 11th. That's the one they gave me at the 7 week scan, so they said that's the most accurate estimate.
> 
> I didn't know it was possible, but it seems like my problem with always having to use the restroom is getting worse these days. Basically, I always feel like I need to go, even if I just went sometimes. My baby is getting so big that when she moves one part of her body, I can feel the entire baby moving, and usually that's when I feel the urgency to go. My only other main complaint is that my feet hurt each day after work, but I think I'll survive that. Just 4 weeks of work left after this week!

You're just a few days ahead of me :) I'm due the 14th. My perinatologist also said that my early ultrasounds (5w2d & 6w2d) are more accurate than 12 weeks (i didn't have one then, but looks like i really didnt need it if the early ones are more accurate!) 
I have the same issue you do!! I get up at least 5x a night to go pee lol sometimes 10 minutes later. I still don't know how that's physically possible but apparently it is! lol ugh I know what you mean about being able to feel the whole baby move. I'll rub his feet in an attempt to get them out of my ribs, and feel some other body part hitting me in the hip bone! Bleh


----------



## Hann12

I'm the same Powell, I get foot in rib then move for only to feel something else on the other side of me! No idea what though guessing hands unless its got its legs open lol!

Sounds like we are all getting our baby stuff ready! It's getting exciting to see who will go first and looking forward to hearing all the birth announcements! Not long!!


----------



## nearlythere38

Whingey pointless post ..... I am so full of cold i feel like shit, my 19 month old is the same and is coughing all night, Hes teething his back teeth too. Since January Hes had one chest infection, a throat infection and 3 ear infections :'-( 

My four year old who doesnt get ill very often, is also full of cold, now crying that his ears are hurting and Im taking hIm to the doctors tomorrow regarding a bowel problem Hes had for a few weeks and Im worrying about that....

I just feel like screaming PLEASE GIVE ME AND MY FAMILY A BREAK!!!!!!!! Hoping so much that were all better by time baby comes :-(


----------



## Hann12

I feel for you and I only have one at the moment to worry about! DD had a constant run of sickness and teething since jan, it's like she has a good day or two then we are back to square one again! I think I've got so used to not sleeping because of it that now when she does sleep I still don't sleep. It's ridiculous! I hope your little guys get better soon, and that you get some rest. I know what you mean though it feels never ending and like a conspiracy at times!!


----------



## nearlythere38

Thanks hann. Yeah we get a good few days and i think, phew, hopefully be ok for a while now, and then something else happens. I gave up work in November, and thank goodness ibdid because i dont know how i would have made it to work these last few months. 

Hope u get a break too, sounds like uv had a tough time as well. Bloody winter bugs x


----------



## Jary

Aww nearly I hope your lil family get better soon. I know with my two little cousins they always seem to have a cold and I remember when the youngest one had an ear infection with a temp of 40c poor little man cried and cried this sad tired cry :( 

AFM I've been feeling more achy down below, like in my pelvis. Could it be baby has moved down a bit more?

Also, completely different subject...did any UK ladies see the documentary on dogging last night? OMG I can't believe people do that like a trip down to the shops! Only caught the end but certainly an eye opener! Lol.


----------



## mathgenius33

This final month is pretty tough. Luckily starting Thursday I will have substitutes helping me each long day at work so I don't come home ready to collapse. I love my job, but it will be nice to have breaks during the day. Are a lot of the rest of you on maternity leave already?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Math - NO lol but I wish I were! I'm a teacher so I'm busy working on my maternity leave sub plans... I have nightmares about delivering early and my plans aren't done :( I feel so ready to have this baby but so unprepared!!!


----------



## Sass827

I work with schools on their yearbooks, so ill be dealing with getting them all to final deadline, probably up until the day I deliver! Most of them are really trying to be good this year (the last official final deadline is April 15) but I'm SURE there will be a bunch of stragglers and hold outs til the last minute. Books start shipping during my delivery week and will ship for the next 4 weeks after that, so no breaks for me til mid June! Ugh!


----------



## mathgenius33

Bella, I totally know what you mean. I'm a math college professor and I'm seriously trying to get all the lesson plans finished this week. I wanted to finish tonight but we'll have to see. Luckily I do have all my subs lined up, but I hope to get all the materials to them on time. If I don't need the subs for every class then it will be nice to have everything set to go for the rest of the semester so I can rest more. I'm really passionate about what I do, so it would be a nightmare for me to just leave my students hanging.


----------



## Jary

Sounds like you guys have a busy few weeks! Hope you manage to fit in some rest because you need it! I'm so glad I'm not working now as the fatigue is starting to come back and haven't felt all that great the past two days.

Happy 35 weeks due date buddies!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 35 weeks :flower: 36 for me today! :shock: induction is booked for next Thursday/Friday so hopefully little man will be here by next weekend!! Thats scary stuff!! 

:Hugs: for the fatigue Jary just a few more weeks now! X


----------



## Powell130

Happy 35 weeks due date buddies!! Happy 36 weeks mussmummymoo! Omg so close to baby time for you :)


----------



## nearlythere38

yey happy 35 weeks


----------



## Jary

Eek! So close miss mummy moo! Hope it goes smoothly and baby pops out! Looking forward to seeing pics of your little man :) 

It's good to know that now at 35 weeks babies born at this stage have little complications. But obvs I want baby to stay in there till at least 37 weeks.

It's not long at all for any of us! I've been reading about labour, birth and caring for a newborn and it does get a bit overwhelming but then at the same time I'm excited about having he or she here.


----------



## Sass827

How great to be so close mommy moo! I'm jealous! I'm really afraid to e one of the people that goes past due. This baby is already so big, it really hurts every time she moves! 
Can't wait to see what you wind up having Jary!
Happy 35/36!


----------



## Hann12

That's so soon missmummymoo! So exciting!

Jary - I've been doing the same, have a great hypnobirthing book, been listening to the CDs every night and just trying to prepare myself with positive thoughts. 

Happy 35/36 weeks up everyone!

My backs been very bad since sat which had made things difficult, not much that they can medically do for me because my back and pelvis suffer from permanent damage. I've got physio appointments so they can make me more comfortable and I have stronger painkillers and my back is strapped up in addition to the support belt. Unfortunately I have no one able to help with DD (DH at work and my parents on holiday) so I'm just having to cope. She must be sensing things aren't good though as she's being slightly less demanding which is something at least! Only 4.5-5 weeks to go (working on the basis of being overdue) so just hanging in there!!

It's nice to come on here and see how everyone else is doing! I'm getting excited to start hearing about births and baby names etc.


----------



## Hann12

Sass - I'm sure my baby is significantly bigger this time, I feel massive too :(


----------



## Jary

Thanks sass, I've been starting to think I'm having a boy, but OH is still convinced its a girl. Not long till we will find out :) 

Hann we are nearly there now so not long before the pain settles down! Unfortunately I think the pain makes things drag a bit. Especially when you can't sleep well :(

I've added two nighties and cheap underpants to my hospital bag. Think I just need some maternity pads and breast pads. Still need a going home outfit for baby but will probably get OH to bring those in once baby is here so we know what colour to go for.

Have managed to record baby practice breathing. Thought it was thumb sucking at first but if baby is head down it wouldn't really be visible. So I looked into it and it is baby taking breaths! It's amazing.

Work has organised a baby shower for me on the 20th! Will be exciting!


----------



## mathgenius33

I know most babies won't be born until week 38-42, it's still kind of cool to think that in a week or 2 we'll have full-term babies already. I can't wait to hear about everyone's baby.


----------



## Hann12

I know me too, so exciting! 

I don't know why Jary but I think you might have a boy too lol! No reason for that whatsoever though!

Yes pain tends to drag but to be honest looking on the bright side it could have happened much earlier so I have to be positive that its happened now and I only have 4/5 weeks to go. 

I can't wait to find out what I'm having!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sass it's more common to go over due with your first. I suppose the dates are really just a rough guide. My DD came 4 days early but my DS came 3 days late :lol: so there's just no telling!

:hugs: Hann I know what you mean about the pain. It's so hard trying to keep the LO's entertained!

Jary is your bag all sorted now? I think mine's almost done! The baby shower will be lovely, I bet you can't wait :)

It wo't be long Math! :flower: x


----------



## Hann12

In most other european countries the due date is at 41 weeks rather than 40 weeks as apparently thats a much more accurate date. I'm actually going with my date at 41 weeks in my mind as that way I probably won't be disappointed. I remember with DD I was all excited at 37 weeks that she was full cooked and thought it could happen any day (and of course you get all the people asking you if its come yet from 37 weeks) and then she was still 4 days late. Oh the disappointment. I actually remember saying to my husband on my due date that I thought she didn't want to come out and meet me!!


----------



## pinktiara

I finally got my date for my c section so I will be having my little man on the 8th of May unless he comes by himself first than it will be an emerg c section but my son was a week late so were probably safe. Hard to believe in a month I will have my little mason im so excited my son (3) comes in every morning and talks to me about the baby and asks if hes out haha its so sweet he cant wait


----------



## Jary

I don't mind what I'm having just want a happy healthy baby :) I am getting really anxious to know now tho. I can't call baby by name because we don't low if it'll be an Alice or a Samuel. So baby just gets 'baby' or 'wriggles' or 'wriggle bot'. I even called it 'twitch' because of the frequent hiccoughs :)

I know by week 40 I'm going to be tuning in to every twinge and hoping its a contraction!


----------



## Hann12

I was like that from 37 weeks last time, it's hard not to be, especially first time as you don't know what you are meant to be feeling for if that makes sense? 
Love your name choices by the way!


----------



## Jary

Thanks Hann! We may change them once baby is born if we think he or she doesn't suit the name, but those are the ones we like the best.

I am a bit worried I won't recognise the first signs of labour but then I'm sure ill learn pretty fast if I am or not!


----------



## Hann12

I had 'early' labour for 4 days before i went into consistent and active labour. It was annoying! I'd get contractions and they would come every 20 minutes or so for a few hours then just disappear. It actually was me dilating from 0-3cm so they were doing something but it was still frustrating. When i went into active labour it was the morning after my sweep and i knew it was labour because after a couple of hours the contractions kept coming. It still took much of the day to get them regular enough to go to hospital though. We went shopping, went to a friends house and i ewatched a film while DH went to the gym. I didn't go to hospital until they were 3 minutes apart and lasting a minute per contration, they were still manageable though. I was 5cm at 7.30pm (first proper contraction at 5.30am), i was fully dillated by 11.30pm and i had DD at 4.56am the following day. So the initial part of getting to 5cm can take a long time especially for first timers, although i do know of people who have had super fast labours first time so everyone is different. They told me that i was fast between 5-10cm though (in relative terms!). Even though i've been through it before and i know i'll know when i'm in labour, i still have no idea what to expect because each labour is different apparently. I would be lying if i said i wasn't nervous!


----------



## cgav1424

Happy 35/36 weeks ladies! Wow... it really did fly by, didn't it? 

MMM - that's so close! I'm so excited (and a little bit jealous) for you!!! 

I still can't believe I'm having another baby. It's been such a long 3 years of TTC and miscarriages that the reality of having an actual baby is completely lost on me. DH and I went to go fill out the pre-admission forms at the hospital yesterday and he mentioned how that made it a little more real. By this time in both of our full-term pregnancies, we had both completely bonded and become besotted with the little baby inside. This time around, we both admitted that we need something more tangible to make it more real. I told him to wait 3-4 more weeks... Nothing more tangible than a newborn in your arms!!! I'm so not ready. Don't have my hospital bag packed (though I have a vague list in my mind), bassinet isn't up yet, baby's clothes and linens aren't washed yet, car seat is out of the box, but not yet installed in the car... Haha. Oh and on top of it all, my husband decided to renovate our lawn so he's in the middle of doing that too. I'm not entirely sure why men decide to take on such large tasks at the not inappropriate times! I'm hoping to talk to my doctor at my next appointment (next Tuesday) to try and set my induction date for May 7. That's my father's death anniversary and this will be the first grandchild he hasn't been around to meet so I think it will be a lovely way to make what is normally a very sad day for me into something happy. I'll be 39 weeks that day and that will be the longest I've ever stayed pregnant so fingers crossed this babe stays put until then!

I've never had to deal with the "is this labor or isn't it?" as with DS, my waters broke before I even had any contractions! They let me try and contract naturally before starting me on Pitocin to induce me. Waters went at 7 am, pitocin was started around 10-11 am and I had Christian at 9:30 pm that evening. With DD, I was induced at 38+4 as I was leaking amniotic fluid a little bit at a time. The leak would seal itself so there was always plenty of fluid for baby, but my OB decided to just induce as the leaking as stressful for me! Went in at 7 am, put in Cytotec vaginally, contracted and got to 3 cm at noon then stopped contracting completely. Nurse wanted to do another round of Cytotec which I refused as it didn't work the first time so I just asked for pitocin. Luckily, my OB was at the hospital delivering another baby so he stopped in, checked me and broke my waters to get things going again. Waters broke at 2:22 pm and was dilated to 3 cm... was fully dilated an hour and a half later (most painful 90 minutes of my life!) and had Aubrey at 4:08 pm. Moral of the story? Every labor is absolutely different! So yes, Hann, I agree with you that I'm nervous as well!!!


----------



## Jary

Well, my mum certainly had a long labour (72 hours) and they sent her home and said she wasn't in labour but she was having pretty strong contractions. Anywho, my friend who has become a first time mum was only in labour for 2 hours from start to finish! Baby must have been in a hurry to get out lol

Every pregnancy is different, and I know watching the different scenarios on OBEM cannot prepare anyone for their own. But it does help! 

Hopefully this second baby will come quicker tho Hann; 2nd babies usually do apparently!


----------



## Powell130

35 week check up today. Had to go on a monitor and will once a week cuz of GD. That went well, MW said babyboy had good reactions to BH and everything also had the GBS test which was slightly uncomfortable but not too bad. Said my blood sugar numbers are great and agrees that it's possible that I could have been misdiagnosed, which I've kinda been a little suspicious of because my numbers are really good 98% of the time, but I'm perfectly fine with being over monitored rather than under. I'm measuring at 34 weeks which I'm good with, don't want baby boy to get too big! Next appointment is next Tuesday for another NST

Happy 35 weeks due date buddies!!
 



Attached Files:







35 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## nearlythere38

i went hours through the night having strong contractions and when they checked me i was only 1cm, they checked again an hour later at my insistence and i was 7cm. thats when it all went wrong, they broke my waters and he got distressed so was whipped away, put to sleep and they did an emcs


----------



## Powell130

Oh wow!! That was quick!! You and baby doing well??


----------



## nearlythere38

do u mean me Powell??? Sorry i was talking about my first baby lol


----------



## Powell130

nearlythere38 said:


> do u mean me Powell??? Sorry i was talking about my first baby lol

Oooh okay! Lol :dohh:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

So, latest baby news: baby is around 6 - 6 1/2 lbs, & I'm dilated almost 2 cm. midwife thinks I might just end up going early! She says "well, I don't think you'll have it THIS week..." Ack!!!!


----------



## mathgenius33

How exciting, Bella. Maybe you'll be the first on this thread to have your baby and set a good example for the rest of us. I'm glad to hear your baby is past 6 pounds now so he or she (I can't remember what you're having) can go home with you right away.


----------



## mathgenius33

Never mind, I just noticed you're on team yellow so you don't know what you're having yet. I saw you picked the name Jacob Michael for a boy. Interesting because those are the names of my dad's two grandfathers. Good choice of names.


----------



## Hann12

So exciting Bella! 

Lovely bump pic Powell!

My poor friend is due today, she's been 2cm dilated since week 34, she had a sweep 2 days ago and was 4cm but still not in active labour. Really hoping it happens for her today. It's her 2nd and she was 2 weeks late with her first (3cm dilated from week 37 with that one and still ended up induced) so weird how some people can walk around dilated for ages before labour and some just dilate and go into labour!
We wouldn't know here really as unless there's an issue they don't check you until you are past 40 weeks. Maybe it's better to be in ignorance?!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful bump Powell. Hubby done my photos last week ill upload a couple on here :)

Its so frustrating isn't it Hann I think that's why they generally don't check us here until 40+ hope your friends bubs comes soon. 

What a lovely weight Bella. Fingers crossed bubs doesn't keep you waiting too long x


----------



## Jary

Ooh exciting news Bella! It's going to be at the point soon where I'll expect to come on to the thread and see some beautiful baby pics! It's usually what happens on Facebook; suddenly there's a baby! 

Hann hope your friend goes into labour soon! Must be so frustrating.

Speaking of frustrating my car insurance company keep getting my details wrong or I haven't received my cover letter so I keep having to phone then up. They are helpful but somehow the messages arnt getting across properly. Nevermind! Ill get sorted eventually lol.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Just a couple of my photos :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/P1100659BWMedium_zps2fca3878.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/P1100649BWMedium_zps6e73a8e8.jpg

Car insurance is another pain Jary :lol: Mine's due for renewal on the 15th May ... I need to start looking for a new quote as I think I can save around £30/40 a month now I'm 25 and been passed over 5 years! Great saving just in time for baby :lol: x


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Bella! So exciting! 
I feel for your friend Hann. I hope LO comes soon. A friend told me she was examined one day and not dialated at all, then her water broke that night and she had her baby the next day. So, I guess it goes both ways. 
Afm, group b strep test today. Hoping it goes ok. I'd also love to hear baby is engaged, but not counting on it.


----------



## Hann12

Good luck sass - really hope it's starting to engage! 
Yes labour def works both ways, we just have no idea over here if we are dilated or effaced or anything as they don't examine you so in a way it's good as you don't think about it so much but also bad as you kind of want to know things are progressing!!


----------



## Jary

Lovely pics Miss Mummy Moo! Wish my OH would do some of me and bump!

Car insurance is proper driving me crazy. Hate waiting till Saturday to get my car but looks like ill be waiting longer at this rate. Insurers have now said there's an issue with their emailing system so I have to wait till that's resolved which is who knows when!


----------



## Powell130

Lovely pics missmummymoo!


----------



## Hann12

How's everyone doing? 36+1 for me today! So glad it's the weekend too and back to our normal routine on Monday. Got a biggish family gathering tomorrow at our house but thankfully no plans for Sunday. Been to see an amazing physio which has been great as she's released a lot of tension in my muscles, had some lovely crunching noises and feelings coming from my back and bum - was that kind of pain that really hurts but is also so satisfying!! She thinks the baby is engaged again anyway. 
Anyway hope you are all okay and have a nice weekend lined up! Only between 2-8 babyless weekends for us all!!


----------



## Powell130

Doing good over here. Enjoying the nice weather today. It was storming yesterday but should be nice all weekend :) plus it's hubs' 3 day weekend which I'm happy about! 35w3d today. Took 4 of our dogs to get fixed yesterday so I've been playing nurse for them. I feel bad for the females, they seem like they're in pain but I can't give them pain meds cuz they haven't ate yet so I'm just trying to love on em and try to get them to eat a little so I can give them their meds. Bout to go fix a bacon wrapped steak and chili cheese fries for lunch lol yumm. Haven't heard from the doc about my GBS test, but I also didn't ask if they'd call to give me the results or if I'd find out at my next NST on Tuesday.


----------



## Jary

Ouch Hann well at least it was a good kind of pain and has helped :) 

Aww poor doggies Powell! It's always sad when they have had stuff done at the vets and they look all pitiful. 

Food sounds tasty. We can't decide what to have for tea tonight lol

Got a gift for my co worker as her baby shower is tomorrow :) just a soft blanket by bean sprout with a giraffe on the front and some cute little baby washcloths....even bought some for our baby!

Wriggles has been extra wriggly today and can't seem to decide which side is more comfy lol. And I seem to be outgrowing my maternity tops! The one I had on today doesn't go all the way underneath my bump so the bottom of it was sticking out. Felt a bit embarrassed! Lol


----------



## Powell130

So far I've managed to not have to wear maternity clothes BUT my regular long tanks are starting to get a little short hehe it feels weird when the bottom of my bump starts hanging out


----------



## Jary

Hehe I said to OHs mum I felt like my uncle John....he has a really big belly and can never find tops big enough to go completely over his belly so it does hang down a bit!

And wow I really hope baby settles down soon! Starting to make my belly ache! You'd think I'd had an expresso or something!


----------



## Powell130

haha that's funny! 

Mine has been having really active days lately too, starting to get a little painful lol


----------



## Sass827

Happy you're feeling better Hann! 
My maternity tops are getting too short too Jary. It's unbelievable. 
Poor pups Powell. Are they very old? Maybe you can lure them to eat with peanut butter? 
I am swollen like crazy tonight. Not sure if ts from two very long days on the road or if its just how pregnancy is for me. My ankles are gross to look at. :(


----------



## Jary

Sass my ankles wouldn't really get swollen but my valves in particular looked proper man-ish haha! Thankfully since I've finished work I don't get it so bad. Have defo put weight on my thighs tho because my jeans are getting too tight :(

Awful night! Kept waking up in pain with my ribs and hips and baby (who is usually quiet at night) was having a good squirming session!

Any of the UK ladies know where to get good baby cotbed sets? Every one I see is so crazy expensive! Surely there's somewhere that has them at good prices??


----------



## nearlythere38

Jary i bought a custom made crib set from ebay, the seller is called gorgeousbabybaby and its really lovely and was only £30 for a five piece set. She also does cot and cotbed sizes, think u have to inbox her. But was very happy with it when it arrived x


----------



## pinktiara

Cant believe I only have just over 3 weeks to go omg!!!


----------



## Jary

Thanks nearly! I've seen some really lovely ones but the prices are unbelievable!

Enjoyed my colleagues baby shower, I didn't win any games but was nice to catch up with the work gang! She's given me a gift as wasn't sure if she'd see me (but probs will if my baby shower goes ahead) so waiting for OH to finish playing Halo before I open it lol.

Eep pink! So close now! How are you feeling about it all?


----------



## pinktiara

Im excited kind of nervous about knowing whats going to happen with my c section this time but thats only natural and really its all so quick I wont have been in labor all day this time lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

They are really expensive Jary! We got ours from the Olive and Henri range in Babies R Us. I have no idea where you can really get them from other than Mothercare, Babies R Us and Mamas and Papas.

It will fly over Pink!! Are you all set and ready?

How's everyone else?

Can't believe this is the last weekend that we will be a family of 4 :cloud9: this time next week I hope to be home with baby :D x


----------



## Sass827

I've found really good prices on stuff on amazon. But toys r us does price match too.


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> Happy you're feeling better Hann!
> My maternity tops are getting too short too Jary. It's unbelievable.
> Poor pups Powell. Are they very old? Maybe you can lure them to eat with peanut butter?
> I am swollen like crazy tonight. Not sure if ts from two very long days on the road or if its just how pregnancy is for me. My ankles are gross to look at. :(

2 of them are 11 months, 1 is a year and a half, the other is 7. The younger 3 are eating and everything now and I was able to give them their meds yesterday but the older one still hasn't really eaten but i managed to get her to eat 2 treats yesterday so I went ahead and gave her meds. They said no "people food" for 48 hours so the PB would have been a no-no unfortunately. BUT I think the reason the oldest one is taking longer to come around is 1. her age and 2. she was apparently barely pregnant with 12 pups! So not only did she get fixed, she also had an abortion. She's moving around and back to normal acting, just wont really eat, but at least she's drinking water.


----------



## Jary

I'm sure you'll be fine pink! It'll be all over before you know it and baby will be there in your arms :)

Miss mummy moo I love olive and Henri! That's the Moses basket design, and I really wanted the set for the cotbed but so expensive! More expensive than adult bed sets! :p

And had another bad night. Had more sleep than the night before but this pain is really getting me down :( can't wait till d-day.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

The moses basket's the only thing we haven't got as we've got SIL's. I will take a pic of the nursery later when hubby's put the second roll of border on :) Yeah it's definitely expensive but I wanted to go all out this time with it being my last :lol:

Sorry your not sleeping well Jary :( :hugs: I know the feeling I have severe SPD and most nights I'm lucky to get 2/3 hours of sleep x


----------



## Hann12

I'm with you on the no sleep! I'm in general very uncomfortable, sore and in pain! It's going to be a long 3/4 weeks!! Also I think mine has moved transverse so that's really annoying. Got mw tomorrow so will see what she says, hoping it moves back over night! Had no idea I'd get this level of position change still in week 36.


----------



## Jary

Urgh it sucks! And we are supposed to be saving our energy for the birth! 

Hann I think your little one is a trouble maker like mine, although I think mine has stayed put in head down position...seeing mw tomorrow so we will see lol. I'm sure that he or she will move out of transverse by d day tho! There's been times I've worried about baby moving into oblique because I end up having a funny shaped bump with a lump on top of right side then a lump sticking out the bottom left! Hasn't happened for a while and always sorts itself out but it does make my bump look very odd!

Also seeing health visitor tomorrow afternoon. Hope she's nice!

We finally got the cotbed built. Just need to find some more bedding for it. We have a coverlet and two sheets but need a bumper etc. 

My plan for today is to go out and buy some non bio washing powder and start re washing clothes and stuff. Really want all of baby's stuff ready to go!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Enjoy the baby clothes washing Jary! I got all mine done a couple of weeks ago :cloud9:

I've got my hospital appt this morning to hopefully find out if I'm being induced on Thursday or Friday :happydance: x


----------



## Jary

Eeep! Good luck miss mummy moo!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've got to go in at 10.30am on Thursday to get the prostin as I'm not favourable at all so hopefully little man will be here by Friday :) X


----------



## Jary

What do you mean you're not favourable?? If you don't mind me asking lol

So Thursday! I bet your little man will get a shock at being evicted a bit earlier than the 40 weeks hehe. So exciting! You feeling ok about it all?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

They check to see if your cervix is favourable. Basically if it's dialated and soft. If it's hard and not dialated they need to use prostin to help soften and dialate it to be able to break my waters. 

I'm sure he will :lol: It still feels a little surreal ... this time next week he'll be here :wacko: :lol: x


----------



## Jary

Ah I see! Well ill keep fingers crossed for you that your cervix does at least a bit naturally so it may help speed things up and he arrives smoothly :)

Lol as I'm typing this my arms are on my bump and I'm getting feet trying to push me away. Baby really hates being squished!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you :)

Aww bless ... no these babies certainly don't like to be squished :lol: x


----------



## Jary

So I've been enjoying washing baby's things but I keep thinking about doing the right things like making sure he or she isn't too hot at night and making sure they are in feet to foot position correctly etc. even googled whether it was safe to tumble dry clothes! Which it seems to be and I have done for some stuff.

It might seem silly but I just don't want to get anything wrong. Considering I'm from a big family I know very little about the care of a newborn! Back when I was a baby, the advice was to lie newborns on their side but obvs now that's changed to being on their back.

Have also seen advice against the use of cot bumpers. Are you guys using bumpers? I still want to get one, but most only come so far down the cotbed and if baby is at the bottom, there doesn't seem to be much point.

Am I waffling? I'm sorry! Lol there's just so much to think about! I still want to get thermometers for the bath, baby and room, still considering getting a manual breast pump, a decent nursing bra and still wondering if I should get a baby bath or just a support thingy to put in our big bath. Oh and a changing mat and some bibs. Ahhh the list never seems to end!


----------



## Hann12

Good luck miss mummy moo!! Very exciting!

Jary - I'd consider the baby bath if I was you, they are surprisingly slippery when they are small and you have to keep hold of them, i couldn't do that in the main bath as ours is pretty deep but it depends how big your bath is i guess. 
No cot bumpers for us, they do look nice but I personally don't think its worth the risk. Sounds like you are getting everything sorted though! Its exciting to wash the clothes. 

Had my mw appointment, baby is back to head down but not engaged now, she said that she totally believes its been doing complete position changes but should be in the correct position in 2 weeks for my GP check otherwise I'll be sent for an emergency scan. I'm literally doing everything I can to get it on optimal position though and have been for weeks. I do loads of exercises, never slump on the sofa, lie on the correct side etc etc but it keeps moving still. She said that everything else is good, BP still on the low side of normal which is good, babys heart beat was 160. She was the midwife that won't measure fundal height, i asked if she thought it was big or small and was told she thought it would end up being a 7.5-8 pound baby. I have to say I had a bit of an irrational response to that because I know thats average but I had trouble getting my 5.15 baby out so I am a tad scared but I know thats silly because everything you read says that size makes no difference and that actually a baby a bit bigger is stronger so can help push its way out more than a smaller one, but I still have that fear deep routed in me from last time!! 
I know she could well be wrong too as they told me that DD was going to be 7.5-8 pounds and even when she was out the midwife estimated her weight at 7.5 pounds and she was much smaller. So I know I shouldn't get too worried and just forget it but its hard!! 
I wish I hadn't asked now!! Especially as I was measuring 2 weeks behind on fundal 2 weeks ago and she didn't bother to measure me again. I think she thinks shes better than all that - shes pretty old school!
Anyway I've rambled for too long! Must go and get ready for my last NCT session....


----------



## Sass827

Hey girls! I feel like I've just had the busiest weekend ever! Still trying to recover. 
Jary- we've bumpers in our crib. My thought is she won't be in there at first anyway, then when she is, we'll see if she's a mover. We've lots of sleep sacks, so I'm thinking shell be a bit trapped, so no worries, but I guess we will see. We're also doing tumbe dry low for her clothes. We got a baby tub so I can use it on the kitchen counter in case I'm having trouble bending to the real tub. Oh and changing mats are on sale on amazon for $13. 
So excited for you mommy moo! And a bit jealous too. Can't wait to see pics! 
I think you're going to be ok hann. YOure baby is such a mover, I'm sure LO will just keep moving until he/she is ready to come out! And it sounds as if they are pretty clueless as to size, so no need to worry yourself. Baby will come out one way or another! ;)


----------



## Jary

Hann I did see a baby bath that came with a stand which is fab for our backs but I know baby will be slippery and so I worry that the height plus a slippery baby isn't a good mix. They do have nice bath sets in mothercare tho so may get one. Our bath is a corner bath so may get a bit tricky.

Glad your baby is head down and the exercises will be helpful! If anything they'll help your muscles.

Is anyone putting a quilt or coverlet over baby for sleep or swaddling? Sass the growbags seem like a good idea but not given them much thought!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

We had a baby bath with DD but never used it, she always went in the bath with me and prefered it much more. We never bothered with DS and we won't be this time either, but it's each to their own.

As for the cot bumper thing I've always had cot bumpers with mine and never had a problem, again each to their own :lol:

Hann glad that baby is head down, fingers crossed they stay that way!! 

Jary we swaddled both of ours as they really liked it, when they get a little older we put them in grow bags :thumbup: When little man's here we will swaddle him in a moses basket sheet then put a blanket on him and he should be warm enough x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

It was my understanding that blankets as well as bumpers put baby at risk for sids so we are looking into the breathable bumpers and will be using sleep sacks after baby is done being swaddled :) but people have been using bumpers and blankets for years so chances are you won't have a problem - personally I don't want to chance it :/ but as said before - to each her own :)


----------



## Jary

Well I'm sure we'll figure out what works for us I just don't want to make my baby unhappy!

And a girl I went to uni with has just given birth this evening! Talk about sudden announcements on Facebook! She was due may 3rd but little one decided to show up early. She hasn't got a name yet but looks gorgeous :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

So exciting Jary! Hard to believe our own little ones can really decide to appear at any time now! :)


----------



## Jary

I know Bella, it's scary but exciting! Now that things are coming together I can't wait to have baby here, even tho we are nervous about it all.

It's good to know that by 37 weeks our little wriggly bundles are classed as full term and shouldn't need any extra support should they be born at that point and all of us are nearly (if not already) there.

How is everyone feeling about the impending arrivals? And how have you all found our little journey over the past 8/9 months? I'm overwhelmed at the closeness of it all but starting to get tired of being pregnant. I have loved pregnancy tho, despite the morning sickness, the worries over whether there was actually a baby in there and recently the aches and pains. 

It's been amazing growing a little life inside me but now I can't wait to find out if I have a son or a daughter and what he or she looks like :)


----------



## Sass827

I think it's still a bit surreal / abstract to me. But I think it's getting very real for poor DH. He's started nesting like crazy, hence the busy weekend. He's just over the top repairing everything, making the house perfect. He even got upset about the top outside ties for the bumpers. "Looks like a choking hazard to me" is what he said. I didn't have the heart to tell him she wouldn't be sitting up and reaching things for months.


----------



## mathgenius33

That's cool Sass, my DH is also nesting a lot. Much more than I am. I usually join him in the baby's room and just sit there since it's hard for me to move around.

You know, I think my baby has actually dropped. I'm using the restroom a lot more than I was even just a week ago. I'm noticing I can put more food away without getting as full, and DH says he's noticed it too. Also, it seems like I haven't gained much weight, if any, over the past week. I'll ask at my prenatal appointment on Wednesday and see what it all means. I'd be good with her getting here a week early, as long as I get all my final exams written by then. She's full term in just 5 days!!!!


----------



## Hann12

We swaddle for the first few months then use a grow bag - if you swaddle then they don't get woken by the startle reflex. We have swaddle pods this time as you just put them in and zip them up rather than having to wrap. See what works for you though 

I'm so excited that we are almost there! I know these few weeks will drag a bit until the due date for me now my back is killing. It's really painful and such hard work with looking after Annabelle but I'm trying to put the pain to the back of my mind because its my last few weeks of time with it being just the two of us and I want to give her as much love and attention as I can. I've been a bit short with her the past few days and I feel bad about it because its not her fault I'm in pain! It's very strange to think that in a month we will have another child!! 

Jary - I'm with you on wanting to find out what it's going to be and what it will look like. I think it's great that we both stayed team yellow and our due dates are similar (I really think mine is more like 14-16th) so we could be announcing at similar times!!


----------



## Jary

My Oh isn't nesting but I can tell he's getting really excited. Showed him the cot yesterday as had made it up and he went a bit gooey over how cute it was. 

Hann you never know! Our babies may come at the same time! A friends mum said the other day that if I went two weeks over baby would have the same bday as our friend Jo (her daughter) who we lost back in 2010. As nice as that would be I really don't want to go that far over! Lol. Judging by how little legs likes to stretch out tho I don't think he or she will stay that long!


----------



## Jary

Happy 36 weeks due date buddies! My pregnancy app now has a 'baby arrived?' button! 

Saw mw and baby is still behaving his or herself and is head down and still 3/5 engaged. Mw laughed because baby jumped when she felt for the head. She was like 'sorry baby!' Measuring on track at 36cm, but on my chart it makes it look like baby is growing too big lol.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 36 weeks ladies :flower: 37 weeks for me today :D :happydance: 2 days until induction!! X


----------



## Sass827

Yay mummy! So exciting! Lucky duck!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Happy 37 weeks to my due date buddies (miss mummy! You're leaving me behind! Hehe enjoy your baby tho!) and happy 36 weeks to my other friends! Jary & hann - totally with you, can't wait to find out boy or girl now! I hear not knowing makes labor go faster (according to studies done). Fingers crossed!!


----------



## nearlythere38

Happy 36 weeks buddies!!! Hope everyones well. In light of yesterdays hospital visit and the high BP +protein, i decided that i really needed to get my arse in gear and be ready. When i had my first baby and got preeclampsia it was literally one blood pressure check too high and i was admitted to hospital in like 10 minutes and was in for a week!! So been out first thing and got everything else that we needed. Gonna go finish packing the bags and gonna get the crib up ready!


----------



## Jary

I'm getting totally excited for you miss mummy moo! 

Bella; really? I'd have thought it would make it go slower! But if it makes it feel quicker I'm all for it! Lol

Nearly; good luck with the packing! It is good to have it all sorted and then if something unexpected does happen, you won't have that stress of finding what you need. Even tho I expect this baby to stay put until at least my due date, I've got my bag packed ready because I know from my usual habit of being unorganised, I just get stressed out cause i leave it till the last minute, so this time I'm prepared!


----------



## Hann12

Oh I like the idea of the labour going quicker because we don't know - here's hoping!!

Happy 36/37 weeks to you all too! 

Nearly - best to be prepared but hopefully it won't come to that.

Jary - I think we originally had the same due date but have been moved up a bit in dates by different amounts so we definitely could go at the same time.


----------



## Jary

Ok so I'm not gonna go by this chart I've got anymore because apparently my baby is currently 7lbs 5oz according to the measurements. There's no way my baby is that big yet! Otherwise I'd have a problem lmao


----------



## mathgenius33

Actually Jary, I read somewhere that after they reach 37 weeks the growing slows down a lot. So if your baby is 7.5 pounds now he or she could still be under 8 pounds on d-day.

It's hard to believe that by week 38 (2 weeks early or more), 10% of us will have already had our babies, at least statistically speaking. About 25% of us will by the time we're 1 week early, and about 50% by the due date. I can't wait to hear the announcements on this board, starting with miss mummy moo in a few days.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've no idea how big little man's going to be. I'm hoping he's at least under 8lb :lol:

We should all have our babies in the next 5/6 weeks!! Eeekk! X


----------



## pinktiara

My drs trying to tell me mason will be 9 lbs cause he's sticking his butt out and that's what she's going by. I have only gained 17 lbs and its all him he's right out there and I have actually slimmed down lol so I guess in 3 weeks we will find out!


----------



## Jary

Math I hope so! My family has never had really big babies and I don't want to be the one to start :)

And pink is his butt sticking out all the time? My baby's does but only when stretching. Which happens a lot so it's like having an extra lump stuck on my belly. He or she is doing it now.

Saw the health visitor, she brought with her the child development booklet which I remember from being a student on my health visitor placement. Made it feel very real that I'm going to be in charge of a little person soon. I've also got the NHS birth to five years book which looks a bit battered tbh! She gave me a fab booklet on breast feeding and how to get baby to latch. 

She even mentioned that some ways of swaddling are bad for baby (as in where to position arms) and not to leave them swaddled for long periods of time! Still going to try swaddling tho.

Have consented for baby's hearing test too. Eek! It's all coming together! Approx 4 weeks to go!


----------



## Hann12

Not sure those stats are correct - the ones I've seen (for UK anyway) show that 85% of first timers who go naturally are overdue.....

Jary - I'm sure it won't be a big baby but I share your fear lol! It's hard not to be scared of the whole process especially of they say it will be big. I doubt it will though. I am trying to ignore the whole big/small thoughts now as they are just estimates and no one really knows. Even the scans can be off by 2 pounds! 
As for swaddling - yes you have to do it right but it's just a case of being sensible which I'm sure you would be. Very exciting to have all the info now! 

This next 3/4 weeks is going to be very exciting!


----------



## pinktiara

He is fully engaged and just constantly sits with his butt out the dr tried to move his head and said she cant move him hes locked in haha


----------



## Jary

Lol Pink its defo a typical boy being stubborn!

Hann I'm trying not to think about sizes too! I'm sure baby is the right size and weight. The mw has never expressed any concerns and even tho everyone from work seems to think I look massive, I'm still happy my bump is a nice size (even tho I feel like a whale at times)


----------



## Powell130

Happy 36 weeks due date buddies!!

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o560/Powell130/9f3e1f9b-96c4-4168-8192-4d6dca2788f5_zps88c575cc.jpg

Had my check up today. Baby did fine on the monitor, cept for trying to kick them off lol my blood sugars have been great :) they'll check me for dialation at my 39 week appointment....and also schedule my induction :) they're not letting my go over my due date because of GD but I think I'm gonna be okay with that :) MW also gave me the green light to start drinking RLT so I'm gonna see where I can get some!


----------



## Sass827

My neighbor is super tiny and only gained 22 lbs with her new LO. She had a scheduled c and the baby came out 9 lbs! They never said a thing about the baby being big. I'm not sure they really have a clue at all.


----------



## Jary

Good to know you're on track Powell! I think you'll be fine too...you've managed so well with your GD that baby will be fine :) 

We all have a busy few weeks ahead!


----------



## Hann12

I agree Sass - they tend to be wrong by all accounts at least 50% of the time but I guess they work on the basis that occasionally they are right! I hear far far more stories of them being wrong than right anyway! 
Mind you if the baby is big you get a bigger initial weight loss lol!


----------



## Sass827

Wouldn't that be nice?! ;)


----------



## Hann12

Sass827 said:


> Wouldn't that be nice?! ;)

You have to find the ray of sunshine in every situation ;) lol


----------



## Jary

So true Hann!


----------



## pinktiara

My dr said all 17 lbs is most likely all baby placenta water etc and I will probably be lighter than I was before i got pregnant so thats a bonus


----------



## Powell130

Was gonna start the RLT today, but opted for a pregnancy blend. Sounds like it may be pretty good! I'll know in about 20 minutes lol


----------



## Jary

Let us know how it goes Powell :)


----------



## Powell130

It's really good!! Kinda spearminty and has several good for pregnancy things in it :)


----------



## Jary

I've tried different teas to normal tea but never got along with them! I still have peppermint tea in the cupboard but can't face drinking it! I would like to try a fruit tea at some point but for now, good old normal tea remains my favourite :)

Glad you're enjoying the tea tho!


----------



## Sass827

Where did you find rlt Powell? I tried Walgreens and they looked at me like I was nuts.


----------



## Hann12

Sass - not sure if this link will work but here you go:

https://m.walgreens.com/mt/www.walg...a-bags/ID=prod6043912-product?un_jtt_redirect

Maybe buy online if the shop doesn't have it? 

Seeing someone for my back later yay!! 
How's everyone else today?


----------



## Jary

Sounds good Hann! What will they do? Or will you not know until you see them?

Yet another disturbed night for me :( at least I'm getting some practice in for when baby arrives! On top of the pain I had some very sexy (not) boob leakage. Hasn't happened much recently but seems to be coming back. Never get it during the day!

I am so ready for baby to be here! I don't mind the colostrum or the waking up every couple of hours I just want the pain to go away. It stops if I lie on my back but obvs can't do that for very long.

Anyone got any tips for getting comfy? I have my body pillow which does help to an extent but doesn't really help the pain.


----------



## Sass827

Thanks Hann! Jules said the same. Not sure why the store didn't have it. :(
Dylan is starting to wake up when daddy leaves for work -5:45! Boo me! I hope this isnt a trend. Today is my last scheduled day of appointments outside Of my house. I hope I don't get any more. Yesterday, I went to my appointment in flip flops and felt very unprofessional but I have no choice. My shoes don't fit!


----------



## Hann12

Jary - not really sure what they will do today but just hoping for relief of some kind! I've not got any great tips for keeping comfy at night as I'm in the same boat, last night I put a huge pillow rather than a small one between my legs which eased the pain a bit. I'd play around with pillows and see. It is good practice for being up with the baby though lol. Although so annoying when people say to you to make the most of the time you have left and sleep loads when you can't sleep!

Sass - I'd just get it online - amazon probably do it too, I get virtually everything online though! I'd forgotten about swollen feet, mine are okay still for now but probably because the weather is still fairly cold. When I was pregnant with DD at 36 weeks it was in the 30's so really hot for here and my feet, ankles and hands were swollen. It only lasted as long as the hot weather though. I hope the appointment goes well - I think people would understand a pregnant lady wearing flip flops too.


----------



## Powell130

Sass - I got the pregnancy blend from the organic section at Kroger :) They have regular RLT as well. 

The pregnancy tea has Organic Raspberry leaf, Organic strawberry leaf, Organic stinging nettle leaf && a proprietary blend (whatever that is lol) with spearmint leaf, bitter fennel fruit, rose hip, alfalfa leaf & lemon verbena leaf. 

It's really tasty!


----------



## Hann12

The blend sounds significantly nicer than straight RLT! I am starting the tablets tomorrow as I'm rubbish at drinks!


----------



## Powell130

it's really yummy! i'm drinking my morning cup now :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How did the back person go Hann? 

Jary afraid I don't have any hints for sleeping as I haven't slept properly for months :( it won't be long till we can get comfortable again though :hugs:

I quite liked the RLT last time but I bought the capsules this time (which can be drank as tea too) but when put it in a cup it looked disgusting so I just took them as tablets x


----------



## Jary

The tea does sound interesting. If it helps with contractions and phase two of labour I'm all for it!


----------



## Powell130

I sleep on my back propped up with 4 pillows and a stuffed animal. With a pillow tucked half way under my right side so I'm leaning to the left, and also a pillow between my knees and under bump lol


----------



## Jary

That's a lot of pillows Powell! I don't have that many but could make do with cushions.


----------



## nearlythere38

i cant go anywhere near laying on my back, shes too high up i cant breathe. i have one of those big boomerang shaped maternity pillows, half goes between my legs and the other half sits under the bump. but im not sleeping well at all so my method clearly sucks. CANNOT WAIT to sleep on my tummy again!!!


----------



## Hann12

I can't wait to sleep on my back again lol - oh the things we miss!!

Saw the Osteopath and not good news - 2 prolapsed discs which is the cause of the sciatica. He has put a huge strapping on my back which does make me feel more supported but he couldn't do a proper manipulation because it could be dangerous to the baby. He said to try the strapping and I have an appointment on Monday so that he can see how I've got on and then he might try something else - not sure what though! He said he had to go in really gently. So will see how it goes. At least its supported better now but I am now worried about how it will hold up in labour. Really relaly don't want to have an epidural this time :(


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> That's a lot of pillows Powell! I don't have that many but could make do with cushions.

Yeah, it's a pain in the ass lmao


----------



## Jary

Oh Hann that sucks :( at least it isn't long until baby is here but doesn't really help you now. At least you've got the support for your back.

Powell it sounds it! I get annoyed at my body pillow sometimes because I turn in bed lots and it gets in the way as well as my bump.

Belly feels really achey this evening. I had a power nap and felt worse...made me feel all sad and grumpy so my OH has done what he can to cheer me up but I told him not to worry because I'm pregnant and being silly. Feel a bit better but still very achey :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh Hann that's not good :( you need to try and rest as much as possible till baby comes :(

:hugs: Jary if your in pain try some paracetamol, I know how hard it is to struggle along in pain :( :hugs: it won't be much longer before baby comes.

Induction starts tomorrow with the prostin and the view of breaking my waters on Friday ... eekkk! :D X


----------



## Hann12

Oh good luck missmummymoo!! So exciting - hope it goes well!

Jary - I get like that too, just moody because everything hurts and is sore etc. I actually told DH that I'd like him to take my pain for the night lol! In theory if paracetamols not working you can take so etching stronger but best get it on prescription from your dr so they know. Hope you get a better night tonight


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Co codamol is ok to take too hun. That's what I take as paracetamol just does not touch the pain of my SPD.

Thank you Hann, I'll try and update when I can x


----------



## mathgenius33

I like your pillow description Powell. I just use 2 pillows for my head, one between my legs, and then I hug one at night. The only problem is most of the time I wake up in the middle of the night DH has already gotten ahold of the pillow I'm supposed to be hugging. I don't know why he thinks he needs so many pillows.


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry Hann! I hope the strapping helps. 
GL mummy! So exciting!
I go back and forth with my pillows. Ill use my pregnancy U pillow for two nights, then add loads of pillows on top for a night or so, then hate it all and only use 3 regular pillows. I think it's more about switching it up for me. I change sides every time I go pee too. 
Saw my doc today. Passed the GBS test and was told baby is engaged! Yay!


----------



## Powell130

MissMummyMoo said:


> Oh Hann that's not good :( you need to try and rest as much as possible till baby comes :(
> 
> :hugs: Jary if your in pain try some paracetamol, I know how hard it is to struggle along in pain :( :hugs: it won't be much longer before baby comes.
> 
> Induction starts tomorrow with the prostin and the view of breaking my waters on Friday ... eekkk! :D X

SO excited for you!!! Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Powell130

mathgenius33 said:


> I like your pillow description Powell. I just use 2 pillows for my head, one between my legs, and then I hug one at night. The only problem is most of the time I wake up in the middle of the night DH has already gotten ahold of the pillow I'm supposed to be hugging. I don't know why he thinks he needs so many pillows.

This makes me giggle hehe we have about 10 pillows on our bed - not normally but we've added a few since I've been pregnant and can't sleep the way I want to so they kinda hold me in place lol we both have our own little cocoons haha


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> I'm sorry Hann! I hope the strapping helps.
> GL mummy! So exciting!
> I go back and forth with my pillows. Ill use my pregnancy U pillow for two nights, then add loads of pillows on top for a night or so, then hate it all and only use 3 regular pillows. I think it's more about switching it up for me. I change sides every time I go pee too.
> Saw my doc today. Passed the GBS test and was told baby is engaged! Yay!

I'm guessing I passed because they tested me last Tuesday and didn't mention it at my appointment yesterday. Baby being engaged hasn't been mentioned but they haven't really felt my tummy at my last 2 appointments. I'm going to ask them about it next Tuesday.


----------



## Jary

Good luck for today miss mummy moo! Hope all goes well :)

And I actually had some paracetamol last night before bed. My hips haven't hurt so much over night and they still don't this morning.

I think instead I had some BH because everytime I woke up my whole bump felt tight and achey. Ribs also a bit sore. I did sleep better tho, so I'm hoping that I wake up a bit this morning and actually do some housework. Did zip all yesterday lol


----------



## Hann12

I need to do house work too Jary but in pain so not sure how much I'll get done. My house looks like a complete mess though as DD just takes toys from one room to the next. I even find soft toys lying on the toilet floor. I tidy up and within minutes shes made it a mess again! 

Sass - fab news! Its all happening now!

37 weeks today - only 3-4 to go! Its DD's football class this morning and I should take her but I don't know how I'll manage it as she needs me to run around with her. I know she loves it though so I feel terrible not taking her but at the same time its going to kill me to take her. Really don't know what to do. I know its better to not take her but I feel like a bad mummy not taking her. :(


----------



## Powell130

I wouldn't say you're a bad mom for not taking her. Toy don't need to further injure your self because you'd end up making it worse for your self in the long run which could make it next to impossible to care for her and potentially make labor/birth really difficult for you


----------



## Hann12

Thanks :) I can't even catch her to get her to put her clothes on so it doesn't look like we are going!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree Hann don't feelbad for not taking her. Do some fun activities at home instead :) X


----------



## Jary

Yeah there's plenty you could do with her at home, you need to think about yourself at the moment. I don't think she'll be mad at you for missing a game of footie :)

Sounds like she's keeping you busy anyway lol. I just have an image of you chasing your little one trying to get her dressed! From experience of younger cousins, if they don't want to get dressed its like fighting a losing battle trying to get them to do it :) tbh I was the same. Mum said one summer day I refused to even have my nappy on and only wanted my little red shoes on. 

Have been on the phone to my mum for nearly two hours this morning! Didn't realise the time. Best start some washing, but the sky keeps changing from sunny to grey so I don't know what to do. 

Anywho, my mum and gran are travelling down on the 12 may for a week so they can help with baby and see how I'm doing etc. so it'll be lovely to have them around. Only thing is what we end up doing on their little holiday depends entirely on little legs and whether he or she arrives on time, early or late. It would be nice if he or she arrived a little early, then all of us could go out for little trips as a family (considering we get some nice weather)

But again it is all up to baby and when he or she feels fully cooked :)


----------



## Sass827

I hear ya Jary. I feel like my hands are so tied as far as making plans. DH was questioning me last night as to why we don't ave any nb diapers? I told him everyone gave us size 1, which will work if she's 8 lbs. why buy nb if we may not need them? YET another unknown. When will she come? What will she weigh? What will fit, what won't? I'm so not good with surprises.


----------



## Jary

That's the problem. I mean even if baby is fairly small he or she won't be for long so you wonder how much of one size you'll need in clothes or nappies. We've got newborn ones but they look so tiny that I think if our little one is a bit chubby they won't fit! As for clothes I bought 0-3 months instead of only 'newborn' so they look a bit big but we'll get more use out of them that way.

I know it's like in the week mum is visiting and baby hasn't arrived, I'd want to go out and about but then ill be very big and very close to baby drop day so we can't really go far. Although maybe a good walk about night help things along!

Ahh these babies have us wrapped abound their little fingers before they've even arrived!


----------



## Hann12

You 'll probably appreciate the distraction if the baby hasn't arrived so a few nice walks and time with your mum will keep you occupied! Plus walking is good to encourage things along!

I don't have small nappies this time as that me told me it won't be a small baby. Haven't bothered washing Annabelles tiny clothes either! Just have some newborn and 0-3 at the ready.

Thanks for your nice words this morning, I wasn't in a good place! We didn't go to football in the end. My DH had taken today and tomorrow off work to help which is amazing and much needed. Feeling a lot happier by it


----------



## nearlythere38

Had my midwife appt this morning. Blood pressure was ok today, 140/82 and no protein in my wee. The results came back from mondays sample with no cause for the protein, i.e. no infection or anything. Baby is head down and still free. Bump measuring spot on at 36, and i have gained 1 stone 10 pounds which i am happy with.

Gonna try relax about my BP and hope for best. Im seeing my consultant on Tuesday to get a date and also a scan so be nice to see bubs again.

Happy today as i got the letter offering my son a place at our chosen school yey!


----------



## Powell130

I must be weird because I don't mind the taste of RLT. I got some of the regular RLT yesterday to drink 2-3x a day and my pregnancy tea 1-2x a day. While the pregnancy tea is definitely tastier - i dont mind the RLT at all and I didnt even add sugar or anything!

Good luck today missmummymoo!!!!!! excited to see how things go for you and when bubs will be born :) can't wait to see pics! <3


----------



## Jary

Defo Hann! And it's good your DH has got time off work. Hopefully you'll be able to relax a little bit.

Nearly it's best to try put your BP out of your mind...don't need any extra stress to put it up any more!

Watching maternity ward from the US. I feel so lucky to be having a baby with no serious health issues. I feel like crying when I see them come out and they have to go straight to neonates or surgery. What a rough entry into the world! But it's good to see them get better. Shows how resilient babies can be :)


----------



## Hann12

I know Jary - I mean we might find this last few weeks dragging and we worry about the size of the baby, when it will happen etc but really we are extremely fortunate. That's why I won't succumb to being induced, for me it's not worth risking the birth I want for a few less days in labour versus the pain I'm in


----------



## Jary

Yeah the pain and little worries we have are worth it at the end of the day if we have happy healthy babies :)

Speaking of healthy, mine is showing me the he or she is very healthy by giving me lots of jabs with feet. Cheers little legs!

Urgh had the worst indigestion I've had for a long time. The type that makes you feel you're holding your breath and you can't relax. And belching hurts. Now I'm lying in bed its eased but damn, it sucks!


----------



## pinktiara

I have to get our bags done this weekend still and buy some newborn diapers my son wasn't in them very long but I like the cut out for the cord so well pick up enough for about a week already have size one diapers. didn't have much to buy this time around which was nice got wipes and formula and bottles all the basics tons of onesies and clothes people went onesie crazy at my shower haha. will be so happy to not need to do insulin anymore after baby comes hopefully and constantly testing 7 times a day ugh.


----------



## mathgenius33

I was just thinking, I don't exactly want to be a week late, but so what if I am? I mean it's just a week and we'll still have the baby (kid, adult) for the rest of our lives. It's just something that crossed my mind while thinking about how much I hope the baby's on time. :)


----------



## Powell130

pinktiara said:


> I have to get our bags done this weekend still and buy some newborn diapers my son wasn't in them very long but I like the cut out for the cord so well pick up enough for about a week already have size one diapers. didn't have much to buy this time around which was nice got wipes and formula and bottles all the basics tons of onesies and clothes people went onesie crazy at my shower haha. will be so happy to not need to do insulin anymore after baby comes hopefully and constantly testing 7 times a day ugh.

Dang, 7x a day?! I only have to test 4x a day. That sux hun :/ not too much longer now. Are you being induced really cuz of it?


----------



## pinktiara

Ya its a pain in the butt and insulin 2 different pens in the morning and at night. Im having another c section so It's booked for May 8th!!


----------



## Jary

Love your new avatar pink :) lovely bump! Why do you need to test 7x per day? Are your blood sugars irregular?

And math I get your point about it being ok if baby is a week late but after the pain I had last night, this baby couldn't come soon enough! Lol

Just had a message from one of my work colleagues...they have my baby shower organised for tomorrow and hoping for a BBQ if the weather stays nice. I remember going to her shower and as they are Filipino they made some traditional food dishes which were to die for! Melt in your mouth kind of food, so I hope they have made some more!

Gonna go get the ingredients to make a Guinness cake. I'm gonna look so responsible going into the shop to buy Guinness with a big bump!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Baby Noah born at 4.32am this morning :) will update more when we're home. Both doing well x


----------



## Jary

Yay!!!!! Huge huge congrats Miss Mummy Moo!!! Well done :)

Can't wait to see pics of your cute little bundle!


Just heard a girl from my work who was due the same day as me has just had her baby! Eek! Shows it could happen at any time!


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations missmummymoo! Lovely name too!

Math - best attitude to have is that you plan for a week late as its more than likely going to be late and believe me if you think it's coming before it on your due date and you go over you will without a doubt get annoyed, upset, depressed etc - I know because I felt like that last time hence my attitude now of adding on a week! :)


----------



## Sass827

Yay mummy! Can't wait for pictures and details. Noah is a fantastic name! Love it.


----------



## Powell130

Big congrats missmummy!! Can't wait for your update && pics of your bundle <3


----------



## mathgenius33

I'm so happy to hear the news MissMummyMoo. I'm glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## pinktiara

Jary said:


> Love your new avatar pink :) lovely bump! Why do you need to test 7x per day? Are your blood sugars irregular?
> 
> And math I get your point about it being ok if baby is a week late but after the pain I had last night, this baby couldn't come soon enough! Lol
> 
> Just had a message from one of my work colleagues...they have my baby shower organised for tomorrow and hoping for a BBQ if the weather stays nice. I remember going to her shower and as they are Filipino they made some traditional food dishes which were to die for! Melt in your mouth kind of food, so I hope they have made some more!
> 
> Gonna go get the ingredients to make a Guinness cake. I'm gonna look so responsible going into the shop to buy Guinness with a big bump!


Thanks :) I test before and after every meal because of the GD im sure they should have brought that down but never did lol. I stopped going into the clinics because my numbers have been fine and I don't have someone to watch my son for the 3 hours it takes them to get me in there everytime. 3 weeks to go so ill keep watching my numbers if they start going crazy i will call in and have them adjust my insulin!


----------



## pinktiara

MissMummyMoo said:


> Baby Noah born at 4.32am this morning :) will update more when we're home. Both doing well x

Yay so exciting congrats


----------



## Powell130

pinktiara said:


> Jary said:
> 
> 
> Love your new avatar pink :) lovely bump! Why do you need to test 7x per day? Are your blood sugars irregular?
> 
> And math I get your point about it being ok if baby is a week late but after the pain I had last night, this baby couldn't come soon enough! Lol
> 
> Just had a message from one of my work colleagues...they have my baby shower organised for tomorrow and hoping for a BBQ if the weather stays nice. I remember going to her shower and as they are Filipino they made some traditional food dishes which were to die for! Melt in your mouth kind of food, so I hope they have made some more!
> 
> Gonna go get the ingredients to make a Guinness cake. I'm gonna look so responsible going into the shop to buy Guinness with a big bump!
> 
> 
> Thanks :) I test before and after every meal because of the GD im sure they should have brought that down but never did lol. I stopped going into the clinics because my numbers have been fine and I don't have someone to watch my son for the 3 hours it takes them to get me in there everytime. 3 weeks to go so ill keep watching my numbers if they start going crazy i will call in and have them adjust my insulin!Click to expand...

Dang girl, that sux! I have to test fasting before breakfast, then after every meal and I thought that was bad :/ my numbers are within range so much that the MW I saw last time agrees with me that I very well could have been misdiagnosed! But I'm okay with the extra monitoring honestly! Do you have weekly NST? I'll be going for my 3rd Tuesday. I have already had 1 growth ultrasound at the beginning of the month and have another on the 29th. They're also not letting me go past my due date, but I'm glad they're not inducing me early! Well I probably shouldn't put my foot in my mouth since they're scheduling induction after my next US - so I guess as long as he's still average size they'll probably induce me ON my due date. Just 25 more days to go! Holy shit - getting SO close!!!

LOVE your new pic BTW - YOU LOOK AMAZING!


----------



## Jary

Lol Powell your reaction to the 25 days left is same as mine!

Pink, when we test patients' blood sugars in hospital we only do it before each meal. If its abnormally low or high we test again in about half an hour after acting on it (sugary snack if hypo, insulin if hyper) and keep monitoring until regulated. 

If your sugars are stable I can't see why you need to test 7x per day! But not long now until you won't have to do it anymore!


----------



## pinktiara

thanx ladies ya I have no clue why I have to test so much could be to see how the insulin is working but that's how it goes. Generally in life i'm hypoglycemic since I was a kid so it's so strange to be opposite. I have only gained about 17lbs and he's measuring right on so no extra ultrasounds or stress tests he's doing good!! I cannot believe I only have 19 days to go time is now standing still lol. I am getting our bags done up this weekend since everyone seems to think hes coming before his date he better not I have a hair app on the 5 hahahah


----------



## pinktiara

Powell130 said:


> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jary said:
> 
> 
> Love your new avatar pink :) lovely bump! Why do you need to test 7x per day? Are your blood sugars irregular?
> 
> And math I get your point about it being ok if baby is a week late but after the pain I had last night, this baby couldn't come soon enough! Lol
> 
> Just had a message from one of my work colleagues...they have my baby shower organised for tomorrow and hoping for a BBQ if the weather stays nice. I remember going to her shower and as they are Filipino they made some traditional food dishes which were to die for! Melt in your mouth kind of food, so I hope they have made some more!
> 
> Gonna go get the ingredients to make a Guinness cake. I'm gonna look so responsible going into the shop to buy Guinness with a big bump!
> 
> 
> Thanks :) I test before and after every meal because of the GD im sure they should have brought that down but never did lol. I stopped going into the clinics because my numbers have been fine and I don't have someone to watch my son for the 3 hours it takes them to get me in there everytime. 3 weeks to go so ill keep watching my numbers if they start going crazy i will call in and have them adjust my insulin!Click to expand...
> 
> Dang girl, that sux! I have to test fasting before breakfast, then after every meal and I thought that was bad :/ my numbers are within range so much that the MW I saw last time agrees with me that I very well could have been misdiagnosed! But I'm okay with the extra monitoring honestly! Do you have weekly NST? I'll be going for my 3rd Tuesday. I have already had 1 growth ultrasound at the beginning of the month and have another on the 29th. They're also not letting me go past my due date, but I'm glad they're not inducing me early! Well I probably shouldn't put my foot in my mouth since they're scheduling induction after my next US - so I guess as long as he's still average size they'll probably induce me ON my due date. Just 25 more days to go! Holy shit - getting SO close!!!
> 
> LOVE your new pic BTW - YOU LOOK AMAZING!Click to expand...


Thanks :) I was induced with my first and my old school dr I had did the whole catheter balloon thing holy it was the worst ever. I was in labor from 8am to 5pm nothing was happening my epidural didn't work than Carters heart rate started to drop and that's when it went to c section. Hence why i'm just having another c section again the recovery sucks but I don't want to do the whole labor thing again lol


----------



## nearlythere38

Congratulations Missmummymoo!! Xx


----------



## Powell130

pinktiara said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jary said:
> 
> 
> Love your new avatar pink :) lovely bump! Why do you need to test 7x per day? Are your blood sugars irregular?
> 
> And math I get your point about it being ok if baby is a week late but after the pain I had last night, this baby couldn't come soon enough! Lol
> 
> Just had a message from one of my work colleagues...they have my baby shower organised for tomorrow and hoping for a BBQ if the weather stays nice. I remember going to her shower and as they are Filipino they made some traditional food dishes which were to die for! Melt in your mouth kind of food, so I hope they have made some more!
> 
> Gonna go get the ingredients to make a Guinness cake. I'm gonna look so responsible going into the shop to buy Guinness with a big bump!
> 
> 
> Thanks :) I test before and after every meal because of the GD im sure they should have brought that down but never did lol. I stopped going into the clinics because my numbers have been fine and I don't have someone to watch my son for the 3 hours it takes them to get me in there everytime. 3 weeks to go so ill keep watching my numbers if they start going crazy i will call in and have them adjust my insulin!Click to expand...
> 
> Dang girl, that sux! I have to test fasting before breakfast, then after every meal and I thought that was bad :/ my numbers are within range so much that the MW I saw last time agrees with me that I very well could have been misdiagnosed! But I'm okay with the extra monitoring honestly! Do you have weekly NST? I'll be going for my 3rd Tuesday. I have already had 1 growth ultrasound at the beginning of the month and have another on the 29th. They're also not letting me go past my due date, but I'm glad they're not inducing me early! Well I probably shouldn't put my foot in my mouth since they're scheduling induction after my next US - so I guess as long as he's still average size they'll probably induce me ON my due date. Just 25 more days to go! Holy shit - getting SO close!!!
> 
> LOVE your new pic BTW - YOU LOOK AMAZING!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks :) I was induced with my first and my old school dr I had did the whole catheter balloon thing holy it was the worst ever. I was in labor from 8am to 5pm nothing was happening my epidural didn't work than Carters heart rate started to drop and that's when it went to c section. Hence why i'm just having another c section again the recovery sucks but I don't want to do the whole labor thing again lolClick to expand...

I don't blame you! I'm curious to see how my labor is going to go - like if I can convince him to come before having to be induced or if I end up having to have a c section. I have NO idea what to expect or anything to compare it to. Kinda scares me to be honest


----------



## Jary

Powell I'm sure you'll be fine! It is a worry tho because it is totally out of our hands sometimes. I know I want to be as active as possible in labour and never be on my back but I know that might not get me a natural delivery if baby or my body aren't up to it.

But you have to go in thinking that its going to be ok...might not go how you plan it but it'll be fine.


----------



## pinktiara

My son was a week over due it was not fun and it is scary when you don't know whats going to happen but I gotta say I handled labor pains and such better than I expected lol I just breathed right through them and didnt make a peep it's all about focus!


----------



## Sass827

It is scary! Just have to hope for the best I guess!


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Powell I'm sure you'll be fine! It is a worry tho because it is totally out of our hands sometimes. I know I want to be as active as possible in labour and never be on my back but I know that might not get me a natural delivery if baby or my body aren't up to it.
> 
> But you have to go in thinking that its going to be ok...might not go how you plan it but it'll be fine.

I'm trying to go in with the mind set that I CAN do it without an epidural - but if I have to have one, I'm okay with that. Same for a c-section. as long as baby boy arrives safely is all that matters


----------



## pinktiara

that's what I did and I could handle the labor pains but the thought of pushing baby out scared the crap out of me without pain killers haha. I was super upset when I had to have a c section but didn't have a choice in the end it all worked out my little man is now 3 and a half and happy and healthy!! You will do great can't wait to see him


----------



## Jary

Yeah I'm trying to go in with an open mind that even if I want something to go one way, it might not. I know I'd rather not have an epidural or a c section (both scare me more than pushing out a baby) but i know it could happen and if its to help baby then by all means they can cut me open! Mw said its best to work your way up the pain relief ladder, do an epidural would be a big jump. All I keep saying is that I can't say what I want because I've never experienced it before so I don't know how I'll react to the pain. Even those who've had children, every pregnancy is different so what might have been good for them in the first one may not be in the second.

I had another rubbish night! Not so much with pain, but I woke up and couldn't drift off again and also found it hard to breathe so I propped myself up on the sofa and put the TV on (the news which was on about the second brother suspected of those awful Boston bombings having been captured) had a cup of tea and eventually put on some classical music and had a couple of hours sleep. Didn't help that baby was head butting me in the crotch, kicking/tickling in the ribs and stretching me with its bum lol. Getting very strong now! Then OH just came rushing out the bedroom having just woke up like 'Mary! Mary! Are you ok?!' Bless him, must have scared him finding me gone!


----------



## Sass827

I had a rough night too. LO is so low. DH said I made lots of noise all night. He was scared I was going into labor. My hips, wrists, crotch and shoulders hurt so much. And I had weird dreams I was shopping for someone who had horse meat on their baby registry?!


----------



## Hann12

It's funny but mines still not that low, it was by this time the first time around but not now. I know they do say that about second babies though so I guess it's nothing to worry about. 

It's been a lovely day here and I've been able to lie on a
Sun lounger in the garden while DD plays around me. So nice! Funny to think that in up to 4 weeks time we'll have another one out here with us!


----------



## cgav1424

Mine's not that low either. I haven't started waddling yet which is usually a sign of baby being engaged. We had a carnival at DD's school yesterday and many of the moms mentioned how surprised they were that I was 36 weeks as, according to them, I'm still walking gracefully. :) Yay! I'll take any compliments I can at this point. It's been so long since my last that I'd forgotten how uncomfortable the last month of pregnancy is.


----------



## nearlythere38

Mines not dropped at all. Shes still really high. I thought maybe she was dropping because i keep getting shooting pains down below and before it was the front of my pubic bone that was sore but now its underneath like Ive been kicked up there.

Still not as uncomfortable as i was with my boys thougg! Looking forward to ny growth scan on Tuesday see how Shes measuring up and check she hasnt grown a Willy


----------



## Jary

Sometimes I wonder if baby is still engaged at times because I feel like I'm walking normally. Then other days I feel like I'm walking like a penguin!

Sass I feel for ya with the pain in bed! I had a lot of pain in my bottom this morning when I turned onto my right side so I wonder if that was a bit more engagement ??? I don't mind if baby hasn't engaged any more, I'm just happy he or she is (so far) head down. When the time comes for he or she to be born I'm sure the head will then fully engage.

Had my baby shower! Since the weather was really nice they had organised a BBQ and quite a few people from work showed up so it was a nice afternoon. Quite chilled out and got to chat to everyone. Got some lovely gifts...mainly cute blankets so baby is gonna feel like he or she is floating on a cloud! Got plenty of nappies and nappy bags too which I'm very grateful for :)

One of my colleagues wrapped up an incontinence pad and incontinence sheets from work and said they'd be good for me! They are massive so we all had a bit of a laugh :)


----------



## pinktiara

Mason is so low the dr keeps telling me hes coming early lol its so uncomfortable. I have been having crap sleeps lately its been pretty good most of my pregnancy but man last night my hips were killing me and I woke up early on my sleep in day boooo


----------



## Sass827

Congrats on the successful shower Jary! So nice to spend time w friends before LO comes. 
At one point yesterday, she was so low I found her bum all the way own by my belly button! So nice to be able to breathe again. But my pelvis and hips hurt. And walking is a chore.


----------



## Powell130

I get head butts to the cervix all the time and it feels like I'm being stabbed - I wonder if that's what you ladies are feeling? I had to ask my MW about it and she giggled at me when I was explaining it to her haha


----------



## pinktiara

Masons butt is always pressed up against my stomach so uncomfortable lol and than the constant jabs by my hips


----------



## Jary

Lol I know what you mean Powell, sometimes the pain from head butting is awful! I had it this morning when baby was having a stretch. The other day I could only describe the head butting as a sucker punch in the cervix!


----------



## Powell130

It's awful lol i have a short torso so I'll get a head butt to the cervix, punches to the hips, and a bum trying to come up over my Ribs while getting little kicks in the side - all at the same time lol makes me cringe it hurts so bad


----------



## Sass827

Short torso here too. Same stuff. Sometimes it feels like she's trying to burrow out my right side and that really hurts.


----------



## pinktiara

I am assuming I have another long legged baby like me and my son im a 36 inseam 5 foot 9 and my son is all leg too poor kid haha I was awake at 4am with Masons feet up in my ribs and sticking his butt right out. I had to move around for him to wake up and move ugh the cat looked at me like a crazy person lol


----------



## Hann12

Mine is head butting my cervix but feet under my ribs too. I think we just are running out of space now! Good thing we don't have long left! 3 more weekends probably for me (one of which being a bank holiday so that's good! Finished washing baby clothes today although mysteriously we have mislaid all our baby bibs and socks etc so got to buy new of them. Goodness knows where they have gone! 
Got the carseat out of the loft and the Moses basket stand so officially ready. Getting exciting. Just need to hope my back doesn't cause me any more pain than it already is, really want to do a natural birth!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hopefully not long now Hann :D

Just wanted to say I hope to catch up with you guys properly tomorrow or Tuesday it's a little hectic here at the moment :lol: x


----------



## Jary

I'm sure you are very busy Miss Mummy Moo! Can't wait to see pics but we know you have your hands full so don't worry!

I'm gonna have to do more baby clothes washing today as I've got all that stuff from baby shower. Yesterday we saw OH's old work friends and they bought a little gift of bodysuits and 'snuggle bunny' bedtime book that comes with a little bunny. So cute!


----------



## Hann12

That sounds like some nice presents Jary. I also washed some baby clothes and had them on the line yesterday which was good. 

Off to the doctors at 5.30, getting them to check the babys position after having some big movements last night then this morning feeling hiccups high up. Really hoping the baby hasn't turned and that I'm just being a paranoid fool lol! I have my osteopathy appointment straight after which is good as in need of more being done to my back really. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay?


----------



## Jary

Hann I hope baby hasn't moved either! Not long left so he or she needs to stay put! Keeping fxd for you! As for the hiccoughs I do feel the strongest part bottom left (usually as baby is on that side most of the time) however I do feel them higher up and I know baby hasn't moved. So they could just be really strong...mines has strong ones today!

Hips are more achey today. Usually once I'm up out of bed my hips are ok but today they have hurt more and at times feeling more pressure down below so I'm hoping it means baby has moved down a bit more, but maybe I'm just being hopeful. Mind, I did actually feel what I assume was the head moving about as if baby was stretching its neck out. Weird feeling! Also felt very tired today so went for an hours sleep this afternoon! There's been lots more practice breathing too so I'm hoping its because baby is nearly done cooking. Probs not but one has to be hopeful!!


----------



## Hann12

That's interesting to know about the hiccups thanks Jary. I hope you're right. I can't do much of the stuff on spinning babies but I have been trying a few things and I have felt some big movement so hoping it meants the baby has moved back. 

And you should be hopeful - whether its coming out this week or in 3.5 weeks that's nothing compared to what you have already done - we are almost there!


----------



## Jary

So true! I always find tho that whatever I'm waiting for seems to take longer the nearer it gets. I suppose that's the anticipation tho. Got my final lot of baby stuff washed and sorted out our kitchen plus washed most of our clothes. Just need to wash a duvet cover and do a hand wash cycle on the rest. But I'll do that tomorrow!

Pleased that from tomorrow baby will be classed as full term :) really makes it real that I'm in the very final leg of this pregnancy :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How did your appointment go Hann? I felt hiccups high with little man just last week but he was still head down ... I think it was just that he had so little room he seemed to have them in his bum too :lol:

So your nearly all sorted Jary? That's great! I loved washing all little mans clothes ... now I never stop washing :lol: I've done 3 loads of washing since we came home on Saturday :dohh: bearing in mind I done all the washing on Wednesday before I went into hospital :haha: 

How is everyone else?

Things are settling a little here! Noah is a little gem :cloud9: we are still in shock that he's acutally here :) Here's a a couple of pics:


Spoiler
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/IMG-20130419-WA0004_zpsac4017dd.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/IMAG0290_zpsd98683fa.jpg

Big Sister:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/DSC_0048_zps22520258.jpg

Big Brother:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/DSC_0054_zpsaff57fbe.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/IMG-20130419-WA0005_zps4549e1f5.jpg


----------



## Powell130

Omg he's so cute!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Jary

He's so sweet Miss Mummy Moo! Lovely set of hair :)

How is he sleeping and feeding? He looks very content!


----------



## Hann12

He's so cute missmummymoo! 

The baby moved before the appointment! It was sore and I don't think it's moved completely head down but it's definitely more head down than before, I didn't go to the doctors because my doctor isn't very nice and I knew that if I turned up and it had moved then she would be a bit of a cow about it so I decided to leave it and hope that it moves down properly in the next week when I have my scheduled appointment with her. I know that probably sounds weird but I hate the thought of looking like I'm being a paranoid pregnant lady and I know she would make me feel like that! I had my osteopath appointment though which was okay, all strapped up again.
My dads coming to stay to help tomorrow until fri morning which is great, then on Sunday my mum is coming Sun - thurs so again more help. They then both come on the 7th until I give birth. Normally time goes slow for me too but because I've now got chunks of time sectioned off so I think it might go reasonably quickly. I'd like it to anyway! Just keep telling myself that its only 2.5-3.5 weeks to go so I just have to be patient!


----------



## Jary

Glad baby has turned Hann! I hate doctors like that. I've been to see them in the past genuinely concerned about something and they just make it out like I'm being silly. I remember that whenever I mentioned I was a student nurse their attitude changed and would pretty much suggest I was imagining it. That's why I've much preferred seeing a nurse practitioner.

It's nice to have family near :) my mum and gran are both here the week baby is due and I'm really pleased they will be around.


Went shopping and bought maternity pads and breast pads...sainsburys own cheap and cheerful. So that's my bag done! If I need anything else I can just get OH to bring it to the hospital (obvs after baby is born and not before lol)


----------



## nearlythere38

Awwww missmummymoo Hes gorgeous x


----------



## Hann12

Yes I don't know why some doctors are like that - mine is either overly lovely or a complete cow, she's literally like 2 different people and you never know what you'll get! The nurses are all lovely though. 

Yay for completing the hospital bag! My maternity pads are cheap ones from boots - they are really good though, I used them last time and they were fab, plus they do thin ones for when the bleeding slows down.


----------



## pinktiara

Awe what a cutie pie nice work!!!

I bought a ton of pads night time day time jumbo so im covered for when i get home haha all of it is provided in hospital along with diapers and formula etc so thats nice to not worry about. I plan on doing my bag and masons tonight I should be in weds and out friday depending on how surgery goes so im going to pack a little extra to be safe.


----------



## mathgenius33

What an adorable baby MissMummyMoo. I'm really happy for you. It's amazing how much the actual baby looks like the US picture you had up there this whole time. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Powell130

pinktiara said:


> Awe what a cutie pie nice work!!!
> 
> I bought a ton of pads night time day time jumbo so im covered for when i get home haha all of it is provided in hospital along with diapers and formula etc so thats nice to not worry about. I plan on doing my bag and masons tonight I should be in weds and out friday depending on how surgery goes so im going to pack a little extra to be safe.

I've been stocking up on overnight pads too since they have wings. I have about 50 of the highest absorbancy and 25 of medium. But I'm also in the US (assuming you are) so everything will be provided at the hospital so they wont be taking up room in my bag! haha I'm also going to buy one more pack of the high absorb - not sure if I'm going to get over night or not - and make some of these - https://intheknowmom.net/diy-padsicles-musthave-postpartum-item/


----------



## pinktiara

It's so nice that the hospital has all of the supplies especially when your in the states and pay out the butt to have a kid they better be giving it away lol.


----------



## Powell130

Luckily - we missed open enrollment to add me to hubs insurance so I got on Medicaid and don't have to pay anything outta pocket :haha: got lucky on that one!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Totally understand what your saying Hann :hugs: when is your next MW appt?

Thank you all. I wonder who's turn it is next!?

Jary he's settling in lovely! The first few nights we couldn't get him settled till gone 2am!! Last night hubby fed him at 12 and he's slept right through. Although I've been up most the night constantly checking he's ok as he hasn't woke :lol: he was stirring at 6am so I changed and started feeding him and he's gone back to sleep after only 20mls :lol: 

I still can't believe he's here :cloud9: 

I think you only really need 1 pack of maternity pads. J bought 3, I've used one and I'm just on to normal sanitary towel now as the bleeding is just like a medium period! Has everyone got their bags packed? X


----------



## Hann12

Wow missmummymoo that's amazing about the sleep! My mum always says that I was like that and I've always been a pretty good sleeper (unless I've been pregnant!). So good to hear you are all doing so well!

Not got mw now until 40+4 but I have the GP at 38+5 (next week) but that won't be a particularly helpful appointment as she'll just rush through the motions so I'm only really going to tick the box to say I've had the check!


----------



## Jary

Apparently my hospital will provide some pads but I have my own incase. You never know what cuts they'll make to the NHS next!

Wow miss mummy moo he's a fab sleeper! 

Hann why not seeing mw until then? I'm seeing mine at 38, 40 and 41 (tho hoping I won't need that one)


----------



## Jary

Oh and happy full-term-from-today buddies! 3 weeks! Eeeek!


----------



## nearlythere38

Happy full term day buddies!!!

Excited today as I have a scan to check babys growth and placenta location (due to previous undiagnosed low lying placenta). Then i have consultant appt and will get my c-section date. My moneys on the 7th though


----------



## Hann12

Oh happy full term!! 

I see the GP at 38 weeks instead of MW, they probably do it that way because of staff shortages or something! I can see a mw at 41 weeks but they don't book you in until your 40 week appointment as they probably don't think it's going to be used and would take up appointments that others could be using. I tried to get one for bang on 41 weeks and was told that because I'm being seen at 40+4 I couldn't be seen 3/4 days later as they won't see me twice in one week and they only do appointments on a mon - weds and I had asked for one on the thurs. The joys of the nhs!


----------



## Hann12

Good luck for today nearly! So exciting!


----------



## Jary

It would have been nicer for you to see the mw but yeah they are probably short. I think I'm quite lucky because I have my 40 week appointment exactly on my due date! If baby hasn't shown up by then I hope she might do a sweep or at least say that things are looking good!

I know it's still early but I keep hoping when I go to the loo ill find the plug or have 'the show' so then I know baby will be here within a couple of weeks, tho I know it sometimes doesn't come out until just before labour starts.

Good luck nearly! Hopefully the placenta has moved out of the way!


----------



## Sass827

He is beautiful mummy! DH and I were gazing at him last night. I think every baby just makes it seem a little more real, and a little closer (but I still feel like I'm going to be pregnant indefinitely!) 
Jary- I'm looking for the plug/ show every time too. I've also starting wondering if every time I strain on the toilet if its going to break my water. I know it's probably really ridiculous, but sometimes it really hurts! 
GL with all the upcoming appointments!


----------



## Jary

lol i remember at the start of the pregnancy it was worrying incase i see blood, now i want to see it! (not lots obvs) 

I dont know if its to do with my hip pain at night, but i was finding last night that everytime i got up to use the loo it felt like i was having BH. can they start with movement?tummy felt very tight anyway. 

speaking of tummy, my bump underneath is getting very tender and sore :( no matter what i put on its still uncomfortable.

watching Maternity Ward again and seeing all the babies just makes me even more excited to meet our little legs!


----------



## nearlythere38

Had my scan and appt. All is good. Babys measuring under 50th centile for everything. Estimated feotal weight is 6lb at present which is 25th centile. Wonder what she will be in 2 weeks time!! Saw her girlie bits again just to check!! Also saw her hair swooshing about.

C-section and sterilisation booked in for Tuesday 7th May! First in x


----------



## pinktiara

So exciting thats one day before my c section!!!


----------



## Jary

Excited for you girlies! 

I think it's quite nice knowing when your baby will be born. Now I'm getting to the point where I'm like 'when will it be? Will it be soon or will I go over?' Ah well I'm still keeping FX'd that it'll be sooner rather than later!


----------



## Powell130

Happy full term day due date buddies!!

37 week appointment went great! Baby is still head down. Belly is measuring 37 cm. BP is good. Iron has went up from 10.7 to 12.8 since I stopped taking my iron at the same time as my prenatal. NST went well, didn't start off well because I was sitting up too high and he couldn't move around as well as he wanted to, but as soon as they laid me down a little more he started moving around tons. Got the go ahead to start using EPO vaginally and to start having sex as much as possible and walk lots. 
3 more weeks :)

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o560/Powell130/d64fc074-52d9-4856-9c55-331eeba1f0a0_zps8b6ea416.jpg


----------



## Jary

Measuring up nicely Powell! 

I'd say 'woo! Sex!' But I'm so big now it's just awkward. I have found it more uncomfortable too, but hey if it does help things along then its all good!


----------



## Powell130

That was hubs reaction when I told him haha apparently he's come (no pun intended - well mayb a little :haha: ) around to the idea :)


----------



## pinktiara

Jary said:


> Excited for you girlies!
> 
> I think it's quite nice knowing when your baby will be born. Now I'm getting to the point where I'm like 'when will it be? Will it be soon or will I go over?' Ah well I'm still keeping FX'd that it'll be sooner rather than later!

It is and it isnt haha Im having a planned c section this time as aposed to last time when I was induced a week late and ended up having an emerg c section after labor all day. I think im more scared this time going into it so aware of whats going to happen.


----------



## Jary

Aww pink you'll be fine. I know what you mean but at least it helps you prepare everything for that day.

Hehe nice pun Powell! When I've been reading into sex to start labour (some studies suggest it doesn't work) one recommendation is for women to swallow semen instead of having it 'ahem' deposited in the usual place. Apparently the prostaglandins are absorbed better when taken orally. I'm not really sure what to make of that one. Maybe a man made it up!

I do keep wanting to have sex while we have a chance but we are both tired (me from pregnancy and OH from work) and we are limited to two positions, ones that are fairly comfortable anyway.


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Aww pink you'll be fine. I know what you mean but at least it helps you prepare everything for that day.
> 
> Hehe nice pun Powell! When I've been reading into sex to start labour (some studies suggest it doesn't work) one recommendation is for women to swallow semen instead of having it 'ahem' deposited in the usual place. Apparently the prostaglandins are absorbed better when taken orally. I'm not really sure what to make of that one. Maybe a man made it up!
> 
> I do keep wanting to have sex while we have a chance but we are both tired (me from pregnancy and OH from work) and we are limited to two positions, ones that are fairly comfortable anyway.

I read they work in similar ways. It does sound like a man made that one up bahahahaha either way I think hubs is happy about it now from the look on his face when I told him that my MW said to DTD as much as possible lol


----------



## Jary

Heh I think most men would be happy about it! Mines an exception; don't get get me wrong, he likes it and is very willing but he's not got a huge sex drive. 

Still, I'm sure he'll be up for having it more to try help labour along!

Not sure when it'll happen since today my bump and pelvis have done nothing but ache all day :( makes me feel like I'm 90 and that isn't sexy lol


----------



## Powell130

Yeah I had a bum hip yesterday and had to apply pressure just to walk :/ I've read the spooning position is pretty easy to do while pregnant. Might try that tonight


----------



## Sass827

We've kept it up a few times a week, but its so not glamorous, ESP when LO decides to do gymnastics at the same time. Major turn off, or at least for me it is. 
And the studies say it can bring it on if you're ready or delay it if you're not, which really confuses me. 
So excited for my appt tomorrow - I first cervical check! I heard it can hurt so I'm just fantasizing it will get something going up there. Sure it won't, but wouldn't it be nice?


----------



## Jary

We've tried spooning and its good because bump doesn't get in the way and if you're tired it means not a lot of moving about! Also doggy style works for us too.

Sass I am assuming its the same as a normal pelvic exam. I've had one at a gyne clinic before and it wasn't too uncomfortable. The speculums are worse >.< I worry about having mine as things have been more sore and swollen since being pregnant.

Maybe the studies mean that if your cervix is favourable then the prostaglandins can work but if it isn't then they wouldn't be enough to start off your labour.

Ahh I'm sure baby has his or her hands free because I keep getting tickled at the bottom of my bump lol


----------



## nearlythere38

pinktiara said:


> Jary said:
> 
> 
> Excited for you girlies!
> 
> I think it's quite nice knowing when your baby will be born. Now I'm getting to the point where I'm like 'when will it be? Will it be soon or will I go over?' Ah well I'm still keeping FX'd that it'll be sooner rather than later!
> 
> It is and it isnt haha Im having a planned c section this time as aposed to last time when I was induced a week late and ended up having an emerg c section after labor all day. I think im more scared this time going into it so aware of whats going to happen.Click to expand...

^^^sounds like me. I was induced with my first which resulted in an emergency section at 5 days overdue. My second i had an elective c-section and it was so much better, calmer, relaxed, it didnt hurt as much in the days after, i was up and about much quicker. So hopefully be same for you. Hoping my third is the same!


----------



## pinktiara

phew good to know :) I was up and at it all right away with my son but its alot different with a 3 year old and a new baby this time around thats what scares me too but i figure I already do everything now so cant be that much harder hahah. Good luck with yours im sure it will go great!!


----------



## Sass827

The finger tickles are the weirdest! Love Em though. 
I have no clue what to expect. Maybe the speculum? Has anyone else had one?


----------



## Jary

I can't imagine they'd use a speculum, but maybe they do. Whenever I've watched OBEM it's just a hand to feel the cervix.


----------



## mathgenius33

No speculum, I think they just check if your cervix has dilated and by how much. They can tell just using fingers because they do it so often. At least that's why our teacher told us in the child birth class.


----------



## Jary

Anyone having an increase in appetite? Well, mines all over the shop. I'm constantly wanting to eat sweet things...more than usual lol. I could quite happily eat sweet stuff all day and not have savoury stuff (but I make sure I do) and even when I'm full I'm still thinking about food! Maybe it's just because I'm losing sleep with my hip pain at night so my body is making up for it. I try to ignore the calling but I'm not always successful :( doesn't help my stretch marks and probably isn't doing baby any good!

Makes me think more than ever that I'm having a boy because apparently mums carrying boys eat more!


----------



## Hann12

I'm not overly hungry at the moment I have to say. I sometimes am by the afternoon but often in the day I don't eat lunch until 3 when DD wakes up as I'd prefer to sleep when she's napping which is over lunch time. Sometimes I eat lunch at 11.30 though like today although I wasn't hungry for it! I normally always have room for chocolate though, but I was the same when pregnant with DD so who knows!


----------



## mathgenius33

Yes, I'm always hungry too and I'm having a girl. On Sunday DH and I went out for frozen yogurt and I had this huge one with toppings and everything, and I did in fact finish it. Now that the baby has "dropped" my appetite has been better but I use the restroom more.

Speaking of dropping, I was measuring a little on the small side (by a cm I think they said), so they had me do an ultrasound yesterday to check. The weird thing is the baby had been measuring average the whole pregnancy, and now suddenly they're telling me she's measuring small all of a sudden. Anyway, DH and I were freaking out about it last night because we thought we were doing something wrong.

To make a long story short, we went online last night and something about suddenly measuring small after 37 weeks popped up. What it said is that once your baby has "dropped" it is impossible to measure her with accuracy. If you think about it, of course the measuring tape would measure small because the baby's head is now engaged. Also, the lady giving the US was complaining the whole time that the baby wouldn't hold still, so how the heck can she measure with accuracy is my question? All the websites we checked online had women saying that after week 37 the US always got it wrong. Anyway, we're not freaking out anymore. :haha:


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Anyone having an increase in appetite? Well, mines all over the shop. I'm constantly wanting to eat sweet things...more than usual lol. I could quite happily eat sweet stuff all day and not have savoury stuff (but I make sure I do) and even when I'm full I'm still thinking about food! Maybe it's just because I'm losing sleep with my hip pain at night so my body is making up for it. I try to ignore the calling but I'm not always successful :( doesn't help my stretch marks and probably isn't doing baby any good!
> 
> Makes me think more than ever that I'm having a boy because apparently mums carrying boys eat more!

My appetite has increased - for sweets as well! I'm not normally a sweet eater but have been eating tons of ice cream, chocolate frosted flakes and candy bars lately lol I don't even think baby has dropped yet so I'm curious to see if I'm going to get even hungrier when he does! haha


----------



## Jary

It's good to know I'm not the only one! I feel like such a pig sometimes >.< I normally don't eat a lot of fruit due to my slight allergy but for a few days I've been really enjoying weetabix with fresh sliced banana on top for breakfast. Sounds healthy until I put sugar over the top :) so OH who usually has bananas for his lunch is finding that they are dwindling fast! Same with bread....I love golden syrup on toast, or apricot jam!

Getting sharp pains down below when baby moves its head about. Cheeky monkey! I woke up early this morning with my ribs aching and it was like baby knew the spot because I felt a foot press right on the sore spot!

It's getting to the point now where I'm getting a bit fed up of the pain. Last night I was scared to turn onto my other side because I knew what it would be like. I normally look forward to going to bed because I'm so tired but now I dread it :( I can feel my hips clicking now like they aren't secured properly. I do think baby may have dropped a bit more so maybe that's why the pain has increased but either way I'm looking forward to having baby here!


----------



## Powell130

I feel you on the uncomfortableness! I am so tired by bed time but dread it as well - it's impossible to get comfortable! And it never fails, the minute I lay down, PJ starts moving around like he's salsa dancing in there and his movements have become just shy of painful! I just keep telling myself 3 more weeks 3 more weeks


----------



## nearlythere38

My bump was measuring smaller yesterday, its gone from measuring 2 weeks in front to now one week behind. The consultant wrote on my notes '4/5'..i dont know if that means 4/5 of head is palpable or 4/5 of head is engaged?!? But it was free last week so could explain the smaller measurement i guess.

I was absolutely crippled last night with pubic bone pain, i dreaded turning over or getting up cos it hurt so bad.


----------



## Jary

The many joys of pregnancy!

The engagement stuff confuses me...I would have thought 4/5 meant that 4/5ths of the head would be engaged but its meant to be 4/5ths of the head can be felt above the pelvis, meaning 1/5 of the head is in the pelvis. Unless your docs are doing it the other way round! Anyway it's still good about the engagement!!

But math and nearly I wouldn't worry about baby being behind, everything with your babies have been good so far and like math said if baby's head is engaged it could affect accuracy. As long as our babies are wriggling and have good heartbeats then they will be fine. They've all made it through pregnancy and are pretty much ready to be here :)

My baby worried me because last night and this morning he or she wasn't moving much but it's had fun sticking its bum out and waving feet about this afternoon so all is well in womb-land!


----------



## Hann12

That's exactly it about the engagement - I never got told I was more engaged than 3/5 palpable with DD so it is possible to go from 4/5 or 3/5 to labour. 

Feeling pretty rubbish the past couple of days, back pain, nausea and BH causing shortness of breath and lightheadedness. I don't see the baby coming early at all so I assume I've now just got this to look forward to on and off for the next 2/3 weeks, lovely! 
The joys of late pregnancy ;)


----------



## Jary

:hugs: Hann. Baby has been making me shout out 'ow!' A few times today with the head butting. It feels like its right in my vagina. Sucks big time!

With this discomfort I would expect baby to be more engaged but its probably not lol


----------



## Hann12

It probably is! I think mine is still bobbing in and out not able to make up its mind!


----------



## nearlythere38

Me too hann. Nauseous, crampy, achy, funny appetite. Generally feel shitty!


----------



## pinktiara

My sleeps have been crap lately feels like he's giant and my hips are killing me lol I have been sleeping fine up till now but now I'm getting up to pee every hour or so it's terrible. Dr says he's so far down so that doesn't help with the uncomfortableness on this day in two weeks I will finally have him on than its onto recovery from surgery lol


----------



## Jary

Hann it sounds like your baby is having fun winding you up! And I really hope mine has engaged more because then I wouldn't mind the pain so much!

Never mind ladies, in comparison to what we have already acheived the next 2/3 weeks are nothing so we can do it! I keep telling myself that to stop feeling down about this hip pain lol.


----------



## Sass827

Saw my doctor today. She said its perfectly safe to take a benedryl or tylenol pm to get some sleep while we still can. 
She also did the cervical check Jary. It was all hand. It was just a little uncomfortable. Not bad. She said I'm low, soft and a finger tip open. She also said cervical checks can get labor going, so they don't do them before 38 weeks. 
Oh and she also had a hard time measuring the baby Math. She said that her head is so far in my pelvis that she just had to start measuring from down there. Def not very accurate anymore.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I had my cervix checked at my 36 week appt & was told I was just shy of 2 cm dilated. Mine was also a finger check - no speculum. Today I had around 8 people telling me I've dropped! Funny how I didn't even notice myself but I guess there's no denying it if I have so many people who see me everyday commenting on it?? 38 + 1 today - crazy to see ONE week and 6 days written on the countdowns!


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> Saw my doctor today. She said its perfectly safe to take a benedryl or tylenol pm to get some sleep while we still can.
> She also did the cervical check Jary. It was all hand. It was just a little uncomfortable. Not bad. She said I'm low, soft and a finger tip open. She also said cervical checks can get labor going, so they don't do them before 38 weeks.
> Oh and she also had a hard time measuring the baby Math. She said that her head is so far in my pelvis that she just had to start measuring from down there. Def not very accurate anymore.

Yea those weron the approved list of meds they gave me when i first found out i was pregnant thank goodness! Tylenol PM has saved my life on several occasions lol


----------



## cgav1424

I tried taking a benadryl a few nights ago and it didn't help me sleep at all. :( I'll have to try a Tylenol PM next time. 

I have my appt tomorrow so we'll see if I'm engaged or dilated or effaced or any of the good stuff. I don't feel like I am though... I still feel like I'm a ways out from delivering.


----------



## Hann12

I'm one of these people that don't dilate until I am about to go into labour. Last time I was so upset when I went to my appointment at 39+4 hoping for a sweep only to be told my cervix was so high they couldn't feel it even but less than a week later I had DD. I know it can work the other way and you can be dilated for weeks before you go. Not sure what's better! I guess I'd prefer to be dilated and have a bit of hope it is all moving in the right direction. 

38 weeks today for me. In theory 2ish weeks to go....


----------



## Jary

I really can't wait to start labour.

I was determined not to let this pain get to me but I've been in tears this morning because its the worst it's ever been. I have managed to sleep while being on one side for a few hours but the end result is my hips stiffening and moving my legs and hips causes pain I can only say is about 9/10 on a pain scale. The joints are clicking more too.

Couldn't help but smile tho when I felt my LO wriggling about and feet going everywhere. Except when I got a nice kick in the ribs lol

The thought of going overdue really gets me down so I'm trying positive thinking that baby will arrive before then! I'd rather have no sleep from being a new mum than no sleep from pain. I'm not seeing mw until Tuesday so I'm hoping I can last until then and talk to her about it.


----------



## Hann12

Jary I know how you feel, I'm so fed up of lying awake for hours and hours at night and I know I have to be up at 6.30 with DD every morning and get through a full on day with her in loads of pain. I really think I'll be overdue though so each time I reach a new week it's exciting but then I'm adding a week on too which is depressing as last week I was thinking I have 3 weeks left and this week I should say 2 weeks but sense is telling me to expect 3 weeks so I feel like I've gone another week and got no further!


----------



## Jary

You never know tho Hann, baby might come early...I know you don't want he or she to arrive before the 9th but if it did then no more pelvic pain!

Try sending messages to baby for he or she to come out. I've told mine its time lol. Even OH has spoken to the bump and said if he or she arrived now it would really stiff his company over because they need to try train new people before he goes on paternity and one of his bosses told him to tell me I can't have this baby early because it would cause huge problems. Well, it's not OHs problem, it's the company's and they should have had it sorted out months ago instead of a few weeks before this baby is due. so everything is hanging on this one little person :)


----------



## Hann12

Oh no that's not very good! Companies are a nightmare for things like that! Paternity leave isn't even long!! How long is he taking off? My DH is off for 3 weeks (2 paternity and one holiday). It'll go too fast!

Yes ideally the baby would come 16-17th for husbands work perspective but I now have someone with me constantly until the birth so I won't be upset if it came before! I'm feeling pretty fed up now. I can obviously wait another 2/3 weeks until its ready though, just hoping its no more than 3 weeks!!


----------



## Jary

He's got his two weeks paternity and would like to take a week holiday too but his company would say no. The only way they would probably allow him to have it is if for example I have to have a c-section so he'll need to be there to help a bit more while I recover. Other than that they would just say he can't because they need him.

Sucks. Work really gets him down but he can't even get the time away to attend interviews if he applied for jobs :(


----------



## Sass827

Ugh. Only 5 hours of sleep. I keep waking up really hot or cold or hungry. Grr. Hips and crotch hurt a ton. New thing is if I roll over the wrong way, I feel like I pull a muscle in my lower bump. Really hurts! 
My friend had the same Hann- was told she wasn't dialated only to have her water break the next day. I'm happy they could reach mine though. I was hoping for some spotting last night. Even got DH to Dtd last night. It des smell like period blood when I pee though, so maybe I'm bleeding a little and just cant see it? Or maybe it's my imagination.


----------



## Jary

Sass when I was awake this morning all I could think of was food! I keep getting too hot too.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that you'll get your show soon! The day I get mine I will be rejoicing! And I'm hoping mw gives me good news about my cervix on Tuesday if she does an internal exam.


----------



## Hann12

You never know sass! Sorry you had a rubbish night too :(

Jary - I'd be surprised if they checked you at 38 weeks, they aren't meant to do any internals until 40 weeks unless there is a medical reason for it. It's just the way that nhs are because it can introduce bacteria by examining so they don't like to - plus it can mean nothing to be told that you are or aren't dilated. Someone like me just doesn't dilate until almost labour but one of my US friends was dilated by 4cm for over 5 weeks and ended up being induced so no real indicator


----------



## Sass827

I look for it every time I pee, aka all the time, but no dice. Most of the time I feel like I'm going to be eternally pregnant, or at least preggo til my induction on may 15, which really bums me out. Not that I can't handle it, but I'm just so ready to get going on this next phase and I'm so over the current one.


----------



## Jary

Ah well, never mind I just hope that when she feels the head it'll be further down.

Just spoke to my mum and gran and they both think that baby will arrive before they get here. Even tho it'd be nice if baby came while they were visiting, I do hope they are right and baby comes sooner!


----------



## Sass827

I've been hearing the same from lots of random people. I really hope they are right too.


----------



## Hann12

When are they visiting Jary? Mw will be able to tell if its lower and normally the lower they are the fact is that you are dilating so you will get an idea on dilation from that. FX

Sass - I think I might actually be eternally pregnant lol! Feels almost unreal to think in a few weeks we will all have little people and then it will be like they were never not with us!


----------



## Sass827

I think it's too surreal for me to wrap my head around. Sometimes I even forget where I'm at and start thinking I'm 32 weeks or something like that. Guess its just being a naive first timer?


----------



## Jary

They are down from the 12th-19th may. So the week baby is due.

If baby isn't lower I'll be annoyed about having this increase in pain for nothing!

Ahh baby has been busy jumping about and now it's time for belly shaking hiccoughs. Again. Lol.


----------



## Hann12

Not a naive first timer at all, I've had a baby and I still can't imagine a second one coming in and so soon now!

Jary - oh exciting, hopefully they'll be there either just as its born or just after!


----------



## Jary

Hann the good thing is even if you aren't early, your labour should be shorter due to it being your second :) and sass i know what you mean about feeling pregnant forever! I think because we fell pregnant not long after we moved into our flat its felt like a long time.

I just got off the phone to mum again...she's in asda buying me tonnes of nappies lol. And yeah she keeps saying that I'm gonna have this baby soon and my gran who is a veteran at giving birth (11 children) seems to think so too from the pains I've described. But who knows! I said to her I hope this baby takes after me and decide to come at 38 weeks but not keep mum in labour for 3 days! Mind you my mum did refuse the drug to speed up labour.

Anywho, I've propped myself upright on the sofa with my body pillow in a triangle and other cushions around me (my Soft Kitty cushion is good for lower back support lol) so I'm pretty comfy. Just trying to be careful not to upset my pelvis too much!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like it might not be long fo you Jary :D

Hann I think it's the same no matter how many you have. I was the same and even now it still doesn't seem real sometimes :lol:

Noah is doing well, he's a very content baby although he's lost about 7/8% of his birth weight so he is now 6lb 4oz. I have to try and get more milk into him so I'm waking him every 3 hours or so to try and get him to feed more x


----------



## Jary

Hey miss mummy moo! Glad you are doing ok :)

Is Noah a sleepy baby? Bless him, I'm sure he'll pick up, he's still a healthy weight.

Again I hope you are right about baby coming soon! But all I can do is just get through it and wait until baby decides its time to make an entrance!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

He is a sleepy baby, he's so content. He had his heal prick yesterday and he never even flinched when she done it never mind cried :lol: I'm trying not to worry too much if he's lost again next time then I'll start worrying but I need to keep reminding myself he was 3 weeks early so having to learn new stuff :) X


----------



## Jary

Aww bless him! He must be sleepy to not be bothered by the heel price test!

Yeah he was a little early and still learning all his newborn skills lol. He's happy anyway, im sure he'd let you know if he wasn't! Hehe


----------



## Jary

Getting excited today as the pushchair and car seat are getting delivered :) we ordered it months ago so to finally reach this date is like a milestone lol

I had a better night last night...slept on the sofa because I could be properly propped up. It seemed a bit odd with me there and directly across was OH in the bedroom. Bless him he kept the door open so he could see me and when I woke for a loo break I found he'd left me a glass of water and then made a lovely cup of tea when he was getting ready for work. Such a sweetie :)

Had some soluble paracetamol last night and it was bloomin' awful! Tastes like rubber but took the edge off. I'd been on the phone to mum again and went into the bedroom. Stupid me laid down and when I got off the phone I had to shout for OH (who had fallen asleep) to help me up :( stupid pain had set my tears off again.

How is everyone today?


----------



## Sass827

I've been up since 5:30. I felt bad as I woke DH trying to get water. Not too bad for me though as I passed out at 9:45 last night. Only woke about 5 times to pee, which is on the lower side for me. 
Congrats on the stroller Jary! It really is a milestone. We've had ours so long I don't even feel like I see it anymore (it's in the dining room lol). 
I got an email yesterday that the breast pump is on the way. Feels odd. I think I'm intimidated by it. 
Also woke this morning to a text that a coworker who was due 2 days after me (may 10) had her baby last night. It's her sixth, so I get her being early. I'm still a bit jealous though. I started hearing the Bangles "eternal flame" in my head because I seriously think I'm going to be pregnant eternally.


----------



## Hann12

It's okay sass I will at least be pregnant longer than you are I'm sure! I know what you mean about feeling like its never ending. I'm okay if I know I'm going to be a week late but I'd rather not go beyond that week late! I have no control though so who knows. 
I'm really in pain now though and every step hurts from these disc issues so I really hope it's not more than 3 weeks now! Oh and I'm with you on the nightly toilet trips, it's like they have massively stepped up a gear and I need to go all the time!!

Jary - hope the delivery arrives soon! Which did you go for?

Funny story, we have chosen 'Henry' as our boys name, I was sat with my dad last night and on the news was a boy called Henry at which point my dad wrinkles his nose and says 'Henry?! Henry?! Who calls their child Henry these days?!' I said back that I really liked the name and I think he must have realised his error and he quickly said that he likes the name too but didn't think of it as a name for now! Lol I told DH and he got all worried that I would want to change the name now but nope. Just quite funny that it even happened!!


----------



## Jary

I kept peeing loads yesterday evening. Was thinking I was getting a UTI but its ok now. The thing that annoys me about night time toilet trips is that you get comfy and then you need to go and because of our pelvic pain it makes it that much more of an effort!

What sort of breast pump are you going for sass? I have considered getting a manual one but thought I'd wait until I had BF established before getting one. Figured if we can use bottles and still give baby breast milk it would help make things easier. All depends on how I manage with it.

Haha it made me chuckle seeing your song reference..kinda rubbing salt in the wounds! But you won't be pregnant eternally! I'd hate to be an elephant...I think their pregnancies last like 2 years or something? Sorry I know that's pretty random lol.

Hann we have gone for the Graco Evo in green. It's pretty practical and light weight. The car seat is a bit heavy for my liking but as long as it keeps baby secure then I'm not too fussed about that.

Sucks about the extra pain! I do think when in pain it just drags out the last few weeks. Not to mention it exhausts you! So much for us resting and gathering our energy to push out a baby! Even if we have c-sections, you still need energy to help your body heal. Oh well, we'll get through it!

Still waiting for the delivery (of the pushchair and the baby lol) they said it could be delivered between 9am and 5:30pm... Annoying when it's like that. What I like about Argos delivery is that you choose a couple of hours for it to be delivered in and they give you a call an hour before so you have an idea about how long you need to be in the house. Not that I'd be going anywhere but I could have gone out with OHs mum to see his grand folks. Could have done with going out!


----------



## Hann12

I keep thinking its a uti too but it's not!

That's annoying not having a delivery slot, most companies give times now so they you don't have UK wait in all day. I hope it arrives soon!

I'm having a lie down while DD naps, would love it up be for a lot longer but I'm sure she'll wake up soon. I am literally totally exhausted though and have been for the past few days. I have such limited energy and feel like I can barely lift my head. Not good for looking atter DD!


----------



## Jary

Hann its totally understandable why you're feeling so tired...you're pregnant, in a lot of pain and have a toddler! 

The pushchair and car seat have arrived! Car seat is lighter than I remember which is good because it'll help once the weight of baby is added to it. Pushchair was a doddle to put together :) 

Bored now that I've set it up but it's given me an appetite so when I muster up some energy I'll go get something to eat!


----------



## Hann12

It's exciting to have the buggy arrive and set up! I need to switch my bugaboo from the buggy to pram soon. 
Must write a list of things I still need to do. Only smaller things but still need to be done! 
Hopefully will get a fair bit done this weekend.


----------



## Jary

I've written a list of a few things we need to get still. I'm hoping to have them all bought by the weekend.

Feeling really odd this afternoon...kept feeling anxious for no reason and now I'm a bit breathless. Think I was having BH a moment ago but it was hard to count just how long they went on for. My back was cramping too so had a bit of a walk about the flat. Dunno just feel really restless but I'm exhausted at the same time! Don't know where to put myself lol


----------



## Hann12

I feel like that too, restless and fed up! Doesn't help that I'm also trying to entertain DD and have no energy for that! She's just bashed her head on my bump straight on the baby's bum and it hurt! She loves lying on me with her head on the baby but its started being really unconfortable for me now the baby is bigger and I have less water. Still only an hour and 45 minutes before hopefully my DH will be home to help put her to bed.
I'm so glad that I have help now until the baby is born as I'm struggling! I know some of it is my back but some of it is general tiredness and fed up. It's not very fair on DD for me to be in a grump all the time. She still appears to want to be near me all the time though which amazes me as I must be so boring as I can't play with her like I used to!


----------



## Jary

Aww your little one sounds like she just loves her mum. Maybe she knows it won't be long until she won't have you all to herself. Hope your OH is back soon to help! I want mine back too and I'll get round him to pamper me hehe. Kinda feel like being all whiney!

There's some mega hailstones coming down outside! Seriously the weather has been either lovely and sunny or rainy/hailstones...can't make its mind up.


----------



## Hann12

ha ha I feel like being whiney and needy tonight too!! Mine had better text me soon and tell me he is on his way - it takes an hour minimum to get home. 

I know what you mean about the weather, its not actually raining here but its nasty and cold looking. We had a bit of sun during this afternoon but its still chilly. Didn't bother putting the washing on the line as I'm not fast enough to dash out and get it in again!!


----------



## Jary

My OH rang to say he should be back before 6. I know it's not long but it got me down :( I feel a bit calmer now...got stretched out on sofa with body pillow underneath one side of me so I avoid lying on my side but I'm not flat on my back either. Being on my side makes the pain in my pelvis worse and I've done good today to not aggravate it.

Think I may try get OH to massage my feet as they've got really dry!


----------



## pinktiara

Holy the peeing at night is relentless Mason is soooo low that its like I have to pee every 5 mins Than Carter (3.5) comes in at about 645 ish if our stupid cat doesn't wake me up first he's a whole other story lol. the hip pain is relentless my poor hubby I have to toss and turn so much at night good thing hes a heavy sleeper. I find the exhaustion hits me about 9 or 10 in the morning and its even worse if I get lazy on breakfast and my sugars are too high (GD) than it feels like i'm the walking dead and that lasts about an hour or so ugh. Carter hasn't napped since he was two but he will let me nap if I let him play skylanders haha I don't like to let him play during the day he normally plays with daddy when he gets home from work but desperate times call for desperate measures!!


----------



## Hann12

I'd take 6! Mine has gone quiet which means he probably won't be back until 7/7.30 which means I have to put DD to bed alone which is a nightmare now as I struggle to lift her without my back killing.
Sorry feeling very whiney today!!


----------



## Hann12

Pink - I know what you mean about the toilet trips, I'm going every hour minimum! The ridiculous thing is that I don't even know how engaged I am so I might not even have an engaged baby! And yes I'm with you in the toddler getting up and being in the go early - mine is normally up between 6.15-6.45. Thankfully she does still nap for 1-2.5 hours a day!


----------



## pinktiara

Doc said he was so engaged she couldnt move his head at all suuuuper haha no wonder I gotta pee all the time thank god I only have till the 8th. Its totally every hour and I try to ignore it but than you get the pain lol and they say pregnancy is a wonderful experience um for who ??


----------



## Hann12

I see the doctor on tues so will find out then. I feel like you are describing but my bumps not dropped yet so it can't be fully engaged for me


----------



## pinktiara

Ya I dropped weeks ago super awesome when it sticks out the bottom of my shirt hahaha


----------



## Hann12

Lol yes mines started to do that but still think its got more to drop!


----------



## Jary

My bump sticks out the bottom of nearly every top I wear lol

OH still isn't back! He better not be too much longer!


----------



## Hann12

Mines not either Jary and bedtime rapidly approaching arghhh!


----------



## pinktiara

Its only 1030 am on friday here ugh haha


----------



## Jary

He rang again to say he still has stuff to finish off at work. Honestly his company takes the p**, he's supposed to finish early on a Friday.


----------



## Sass827

Ah Hann, you're so zen. I just want the baby out for so many reasons. Like, we can't swim for 6 weeks after. All of our pools are only open may 27-sept 1, so if she's a week late as opposed to a week early, ill miss 2 more weeks of pool time! I know, I know. Terribly selfish of me. 
Funny about Henry. DH and I are considering Rose as the middle name And a coWorker randomly told him not to use rose as a middle name as he knew a girl with that name and she was a terrible person. How random? 
We went with the medela double electric pump. Not sure if I'm really going to need all that power as I don't plan on leaving LO for more than an hour or two for 6 months of so. But our insurance covered it, so I went with it. My bf teacher said I probably only really need a $30 hand pump from toys r us. 
All of this peeing and pressure does feel like a uti sometimes. I would hate to be an elephant! 
Been having terrible wrist pain. Went to the orthopedic doc today and he gave me a massive needle of cortisone. Hurts more now than before. He called it pregnancy tendinitis. Boo! I'm falling apart! I need this baby out. 
What actually makes your water break? Is it the baby stretching it out?


----------



## Jary

Funny about names...we thought of Connor as a boys name but everyone we spoke to said when they met a child named Connor they were all horrible children!

Don't know what makes waters break...I imagine it does just thin out due to the pressure from baby's head, but some baby's can be born still in the waters!


----------



## Hann12

I had to have my waters broken at 10cm so no idea on the whole waters thing! It's def a mystery!

I'm not really chilled, I do want to meet the baby badly but I'm just trying to be realistic to avoid disappointment. It's hard though especially when I'm in so much pain and tired etc. Not all roses here lol!

It's funny how people give opinions on names! I'd never do it in case they went with it and then they always knew that I didn't like it. Sass - I like Rose! Our girls name is now Rosa may - so I have to hold out until may to have the baby not that I'll have a problem doing that!


----------



## mathgenius33

Don't listen to people who say the met horrible people with the names you like. You can prove them wrong by naming your baby that so they meet a nice person with that name. As a teacher I would never be able to think of a name. I even had a kind of rude student last semester with the name we chose for our daughter, but that didn't stop me. I also had 2 other students this year with that name who were very nice. Anyway, that's pretty messed up for people to judge.


----------



## Jary

Well, not to worry as we like Samuel for a boy. Only problem is that's the only name we've both agreed on and so if we have a boy and decide the name doesn't suit him, he'll be called Wriggles McNicol for his first few days of life! I did think about the name Brandon again, but I don't think OH is keen on that one.

I tried sleeping in bed last night and managed about 3 hours in one position but after that i woke up and needed to vacate to the sofa! It's like as soon as I touch the mattress my hips shout at me! It's a good mattress so I don't know why it doesn't agree with my body but not long and soon even tho we won't be be sleeping much I will be able to at least get some comfort!


----------



## nearlythere38

Went out last night with hubby to a charity event thing then out for a curry. It was nice to get out but towards end of night just couldnt get comfortable. Getting lots of comments about small bump again, someone said i looked 5 month gone she nearly choked when i said i have 10 days left Haha. Then went for a lovely curry but bad idea eating that after midnight. Was crippled with reflux this morning. 

But not worth it now, i am aching so bad. Feel like Ive been out on the beer!!


----------



## Hann12

Jary - really like Samuel! 

Nearly - well done for going out! I'm impressed! Your bump is small too.

Been to physio this morning and now in severe pain and getting horrible BH. Thank goodness it's the weekend!!


----------



## nearlythere38

Haha cheesy but had to get it
 



Attached Files:







20130427_144804.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jary

Thanks Hann! Hope your pain gets better soon!

Aww nearly, that's super cute! I can't wait to buy some baby outfits but obvs we haven't been able to since we don't know what we are having. If its a boy I'm so buying little shirts and jeans like daddy wears!

Anyone's bump go all weird sometimes? I feel for the bum and can feel feet up by my ribs still, so I'm sure baby is still head down but then when my bump goes tight I get this extra lump on the other side as if baby's bum is higher or it's the head. Then when it stops tightening it goes back to normal. Wondered if, when having BH anyone has had this because its weird and makes me worry I've got a breech baby again!


----------



## nearlythere38

I get two lumps, one on the right and one on the left which kept making me think she was breach. But midwife kept saying head down. So when i had a scan on Tuesday she told me exactly how she was laid. Head down, back on the right, the bump on the top right is the bum. Then her legs and arms were on the left, the bump that kept appearing on the left was her knees. Maybe yours is same??


----------



## Powell130

I get the same exact weird shape bump & baby is still head down. Makes me really wonder what the other lump is! lol


----------



## Jary

I've wondered if it might be knees but it feels round like the head! I don't know! As long as he or she stays head down. 

Baby's and bumps do weird things lol


----------



## Hann12

I have the same too! At least we are all similar! 
I bumped into my neighbour who is a trained mw and she said that mine looks to be in a good position thank goodness! Will get confirmation of that on tues at the doctors I guess though. Had a really funny turn earlier where I was in incredible pain on and off for about 15 mins then it all went away, had a panic it could be labour but nope! I'm not mentally prepared yet lol so I'm pleased it wasn't. My neighbour thinks it was the baby turning from being back to back to being front to back, I hope so!


----------



## Jary

It could have been Hann...I guess if baby is moving that way it could press on your back. I bet it was scary tho!

On an unrelated note, OH is going out for a friends' belated bday night out at a comedy club, and seriously he's as bad as any woman in deciding what to wear. The other guys are going out in smart casual wear and OH isn't one that likes buying new clothes. Most of the clothes he has we're bought by me or as gifts from other family members. He still has nice stuff tho so after huffing about like a teenager he finally let me decide what he should wear. It was kinda cute, i just kept laughing at him and his whining!


----------



## Hann12

Ah bless your DH! Sounds more like me when I go out! Not that I go out very often these days lol!


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> It could have been Hann...I guess if baby is moving that way it could press on your back. I bet it was scary tho!
> 
> On an unrelated note, OH is going out for a friends' belated bday night out at a comedy club, and seriously he's as bad as any woman in deciding what to wear. The other guys are going out in smart casual wear and OH isn't one that likes buying new clothes. Most of the clothes he has we're bought by me or as gifts from other family members. He still has nice stuff tho so after huffing about like a teenager he finally let me decide what he should wear. It was kinda cute, i just kept laughing at him and his whining!

:haha:


----------



## Jary

Ahhhh!! Ok so OH has just rang me to say he's put the wrong fuel in his car so he luckily hasn't started the engine and is waiting at the petrol station to get picked up by the breakdown people. 

This is really the last thing he needs. He was stressing about going out but looking forward to it because he doesn't get many opportunities to go out with just the guys. Feel so sorry for him. If he hasn't gone into too much of a mood I'll take him to where the guys are.

Men! It's like having a child already sometimes :/


----------



## pinktiara

This is what I tell my husband when I am doing everything and him and my 3 year old are arguing lol how many kids do I have right now seriously you both go to your room haha


----------



## Jary

Well, crisis averted. Luckily he had only put in £7 worth of petrol in and loads of people advised him to fill up his engine with diesel and dilute the petrol so it wouldn't damage the engine. Ahh so relieved!

I can relax with his parents and watch Doctor Who now :)


----------



## nearlythere38

Thats something i would do with the car!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: Jary glad hes manage to sort it and yes men are like children. I feel like I have 4 chidren not 3 and he's the hardest :lol: x


----------



## cgav1424

So quiet on here. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Jary

How is everyone doing? Any signs of any babies yet? Lol. My mum keeps texting me and asking if baby is here yet...I wish! No signs whatsoever but he or she was doing some major stretches earlier on and practicing breathing.

It's amazing how many unused clothes and equipment you have lying around just waiting to be used by little one!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: won't be long before you all have your baby's. Had it started annoying you yet Jary? People asking all the time :haha: x


----------



## Powell130

Final growth scan today :)


----------



## Jary

I'm not fed up of that yet but I'm fed up of not showing any signs of labour! I know I still have a maximum of a month yet tho :(

Went to see iron man 3 yesterday and hope the loud noises would set my labour off. Long shot, but a friend of mine went to see a movie and went into labour shortly afterwards. Was probs coincidence tho lol. 

Also trying to be good and not go overboard with sweet things. Isn't going well lol. 

As I'm typing this I think I'm having a BH and looks like baby has back right in the middle of my bump instead of on side and its sticking right out lol. Odd shape!

How is Noah doing Miss mummy moo??


----------



## Jary

Good luck Powell!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck Powell! 

:lol: Jary I remember going for a bikini wax to try and bring Thomas. That didn't work either :haha: 

Noahs doing well, he was supposed to be weighed by the HV today but she hasn't turned up! :grr: got the MW out tomorrow so I'm hoping she will weigh him instead. I think he will have put on as he's doing much better with his feeds. He's still such a content little baby :cloud9: x


----------



## Hann12

He sounds like he's doing so well missmummymoo!

Powell - good luck with the growth scan!

I'm sick - my DD has given me a horrid cold and she's not sleeping so nor are we. Feel like rubbish plus getting loads of cramps and low down pains like the baby is pushing against my pelvis. Got the dr in the morning though they are rubbish and I expect very little from the appointment, last time she didn't even tell me that the baby was head down, I had to read it in the notes when I got back! Seeing my Nct group tomorrow too though which will be nice. Will take my mind off all the uncomfortableness anyway and hopefully I'll be feeling better tomorrow too!


----------



## Sass827

GL Powell! 
Terrible night here too. Tons of pain in my lower back and tush. It's like LO s trying to tear me a new one. Gross! I hope this is a good sign, but who knows anymore?


----------



## Hann12

Sass - I keep getting pain against my bowels too, can only assume its normal but its really painful!!


----------



## Sass827

I'm scared it will bring on hemmeroids so I'm popping suppositories morning and night. My neighbor got them so bad after her c she had to go for surgery a week post partum. Hoping to avoid that. 
Sorry you're not feeling well Hann. I hope you an catch a nap today!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Hann sorry your all ill at the moment hopefully it will be gone before labour starts x


----------



## Hann12

I had one post birth last time but it eventually went on its own. It was super painful though! Lets hope we don't get them!


----------



## Jary

keeping my fingers crossed that these are good signs for you girlies!

my pelvis has been pretty good today, yesterday going out and about was a real struggle...just felt so achey. Since my pain is under control i may try sleeping in bed tonight. I hate sleeping on the sofa because i miss my OH!

LO is having a good squirm....so i keep hoping he or she will squirm downwards and get this party started!

On the Really channel i watched Maternity Ward as usual but they have now started putting on Desperate Midwives...i remember watching that years ago and it making me want to be a midwife lol.


----------



## cgav1424

Good luck Powell! I have my last growth scan on Wednesday. Baby girl was estimated to weigh 5 lbs 12 oz so hopefully she put on a little weight especially since I haven't really been obeying my bedrest laws. So funny how usually everyone is fretting about their baby's EFW and how we all remind each other that it's +/-2 pounds... most everyone wants their baby to come out on the -2 side and I want mine on the +2(ish) side!!! Maybe not the whole 2 pounds. An 8 pound baby sounds huge to me as DS was only 5-15 and DD was 6-9.

Glad to know I'm not the only who feels like I will be eternally pregnant. I have no signs, no show, no anything!!! I'm 1 cm and 50% effaced, but we all know that doesn't really mean anything. I've finally been having some BH contractions and some major head butts to my cervix!!! Hello lightning crotch! Lol. I need my LO to stay in until at least Wednesday so my hospital can get it agreement with my insurance company squared away. Come Wednesday, I will be using every induction technique in the book!


----------



## Jary

Cgav I'm hoping when I see mw tomorrow she'll tell me baby is further engaged.

I seem to be getting BH whenever I stand up! At least I seem to be getting more of them so hoping the practice is not far from the real thing!


----------



## Hann12

Cgav I'm with you - my DD was 5.15 and 4 days late so if this one is 7.5-8 pounds like the mw predicted then that seems huge to me!!


----------



## pinktiara

my son was 8 3 so was hubby and his brother haha all super tall and skinny now including my son who got my ridiculous long legs poor boy lol. I have no clue how big this baby will be dr thinks he could be pretty big like 9 lbs but shes judging that by his butt sticking out so i'm not thinking too much about that. I have only gained 17 lbs and kept my GD under control so guess well see next week. hubby's side of the family seems to have big babys so im sure hell be tall like our other son I always joked that i got a toddler not a newborn lol


----------



## Jary

I suppose only time will tell just how big our babies will be! I'm not expecting to have a big baby but you never know :) 

And just to say I have such a wriggly baby tonight! My gosh its all over the place! Lol

Must like Game of Thrones like Mummy and Daddy lol


----------



## Sass827

All of my scans were on the big side but when my doc measures me from the outside, I'm only about 6 lbs. very interested to see what actually comes out! 
Game of thrones is the best! I thought last nights episode was awesome with a killer ending but DH didn't appreciate it! He only likes it when boat loads of people die. Is like, duh - it's not that kind of show. It has a real plot! Tell me what you think tomorrow Jary.


----------



## Powell130

Baby is measuring average again - 6lb13oz (last estimate was 5lb on April 1st) :) slightly on the short side, but what can you expect when I'm only 5 ft and hubs is like 5ft6in lol 
They did blood work because I'm apparently at a higher risk of developing pre-e so they gave me papers on that and told me to keep an eye out for the symptoms. Also going to have NST 2x a week now instead of 1 and doc said that if they see anything they don't like baby will have an early birthday so to bring my bags with me to every appointment! Gonna pack PJ's clothes in his bag tonight (was waiting on last growth scan to decide what size clothes to pack - gonna go with some NB & 0-3 month) since I have my regular MW appointment tomorrow. 
Eeekkk!! Kinda freakin' out!


----------



## mathgenius33

Sounds like good news Powell. I also had a scan recently, on Friday. They're estimating 6 pounds 9 oz right now and that she should be born 7-7.5. She might be short (I think I told you guys that at one point). I'm pretty short at 5'3", but as a kid I was very small until 10th grade. In 9th grade I was 4'8" and then 5'2" by 10th. I had my first period at 14, so go figure. DH is tall at 6'1", but he was also a late bloomer, so I should hope our baby will start off a little short too. They do say she's chunky though, so that should be adorable.

The pictures this time around came out great. I personally see a lot of resemblance between her and DH, especially the lips and chubby cheeks. Then she has an exact replica of my nose. It should be interesting to see what she really will look like, but we're so excited. We already have talked to her about all the changes that will be happening in a few days or weeks when she's with us.

I'm with you guys in that I have no symptoms of labor yet. It makes me feel like the pregnancy will never end, but I guess everyone says it will.:thumbup:


----------



## pinktiara

I packed Mason like one newborn thing the rest 0-3 and a few 3 month my son never stood a chance in newborn clothes they were so small so im assuming the same with this one lol. Im 5"9 and my hubby is like 5"8 so i expect another giraffe this time around haha im so anxious to see what he looks like our 3d scan wasnt very clear so didnt give me the best idea like we had with Carter.


----------



## Powell130

Some good some bad. They seem pretty sure I'll develop pre-e :/ I have 3 outta 6 of the risk factors plus still have the notching on my left side so baby isn't getting all the blood and stuff from me as he should :/


----------



## pinktiara

:( hope it all works out and everyone is happy and healthy in the end I have had nothing but issues this pregnancy and will be happy to have it all go away hopefully after


----------



## Jary

How is your blood pressure powell? And as long as they are monitoring you then you'll be fine. It's not long until due date anyway so if they need to bring Philip into the world early then he'll be fine!

Sounds like you'll need to pack newborn stuff! As I was 6lbs 4oz my newborn suit was actually too big on me! My mum still has it and its very tiny lol. I've only got 0-3 I didn't go with newborn because even tho I will likely have a baby that will fit into them, I can't know for sure and plus ill get longer out of the clothes since babies grow so fast!

Good to know that all you guys are measuring well :)

Sass GoT is awesome! We have to watch it online as we can't get the channel it's on in the UK. Are you watching the 3rd season? The start of the ep with the Hound fighting was incredible. I love the Hound, he's my favourite :)


----------



## Hann12

I'm reading game of thrones so holding off watching for how but heard its amazing!

Just had my 38 week check with my GP, my BP is good at 90/60, baby's heartbeat around 145bpm, and 3/5 palp, she said it was possibly 2/5 which is apparently good for a second timer at this stage. She reckoned around 7/7.5 at birth but 'she could be wrong' lol. I know it doesn't mean much but I am happier going into the birth thinking that than 8 pounds. Silly I know! Just glad that things are progressing well. 
Off to see my Nct group this morning, pretty knackered though as DD was up again last night sick. Will get back and have a nap though! My mum is here looking after DD so that's good! 

Hope you all have a nice day - feeling so much more positive now that I've had that appointment and the suns out!


----------



## Jary

The books are great, Hann. I still need to finish A Dance With Dragons. 

Just had my 38 week check too. Baby isn't any lower like I thought and is still 3/5 so I suppose I can't complain. The mw commented on how much I'd grown since I saw her two weeks ago! She even thought I looked lower. She measured me at 39cm but wrote down 38 in my notes! ??? Confused. Anywho, she said I need to try open my pelvis as much as poss, eg going upstairs sideways and sitting at edge of sofa to help baby drop down because she said he or she is towards my back a little. 

I mentioned my pain and she suggested an urgent referral to the physio but wasn't sure what they'd be able to do at this point, and I just said it would be a bit pointless since its nearly time for baby to come anyway. I can only hope baby shows up on time.


----------



## Jary

Oh and happy 38 weeks! Not long now!


----------



## Sass827

I was 6 lb 1 oz and was bf so I went downtown the low 5's. nb didn't fit me either- way too big. Hoping Dylan's a little bigger as I haven't bought tons of nb. Her dad was 8 lb 6 oz, so maybe that might help. 
Got is the best! We wait all week for the newest. We were going to read the books but I didn't want to be tipped off as to what is going to happen on the show. I think its one book per season, right? I feel so ad for the Starks. And I love daniris storm born. She's gonna mess stuff up. ;) 
How nice to have your mom to help Hann. Enjoy it! 
And happy 38 weeks Jary! Do you have a birth ball? I got one at target for $12 that is a dream to sit and rock and roll on.


----------



## Jary

Haven't got a birth ball but mw asked me if I had one as she said that would help open up my pelvis. 

Kinda wishing I had a trampoline right about now :)

I see tiny baby stuff in the shops and go all gooey lol. Even the 0-3 is an adorable size but I keep thinking its all going to be too big for LO! Then again if he or she keeps growing then the clothes will probably fit just nicely!

Can't wait to buy some outdoor outfits!


----------



## nearlythere38

Spent all yesterday aft and evening having regular pains/tightenings. They were every 5 mins but only about 20 seconds long, felt like period cramps/diarrhea cramps with back pain. I had a bath at 6, and still didnt go off so went to bed. They went off about 10pm. Started again in the last hour.

Had my 38 week appt this morning and mentioned it, she said it could be stop and start early labour. Then she checked me and asked if Im getting pressure, which i am, and she said baby feels very low, only about 2/5 palpable. So i guess it explains the pains, my bump is visibly dropping too.

Im finding it very hard to see to my other 2 children tho cos these pains are taking over a bit. My mums coming to take them out so can have a rest.

Hope everyones ok, and happy 38 weeka due date buddies x


----------



## Jary

Ooh sounds like baby is getting all set for delivery! Maybe she's just letting you know that she is all done and is happy to arrive on the 7th :)

I think mines too happy in there wiggling bum and playing with his or her little hands!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Happy 38 & 39 weeks!!

I can't believe I'm due in a week eek!!!


----------



## Hann12

Jary I can't see mine coming early either even though I'm getting cramping and its lower, although much of that is me being in denial about the whole thing lol!

I'm seeing my friends dad tomorrow - he's 80 years old and been a top consultant obstetrician in Malaysia for most of his life. He's going to have a feel and tell me where the baby really is, what I can do to move it lower or into a better position and give me a more accurate guess on the weight. At least I know that he knows what he's talking about so if he tells me the baby is 8-9 pounds for example I just have to accept it and focus on a safe birth! I think once I've seen him I'll be a bit more focused on the fa t that it is actually happening!!


----------



## Jary

That'll be interesting Hann, hope he gives you some good news!

I suppose even tho we don't have any signs now it could all change in a matter of hours and baby could be on the way....still would be nice to have a button or little alarm that went off when we were a day or so away from labour. How useful would that be?!


----------



## Sass827

I would so appreciate any sign that could be relied upon. I see my doc tomorrow morning, which always makes me so excited, but unless she says something crazy, i know it means nada. :(


----------



## Jary

My little one keeps wriggling about so I don't think labour is near for me as foetal movement is supposed to slow down just before hand and not go up! :/

I'll keep fxd that your doc gives you good news sass!


----------



## Hann12

I had 4 days of stop start labour with DD so I kind of had a warning from that but it still surprises you when it actually happens! I just think because I'm so much more relaxed about the due date this time I feel like its really going to hit me with a surprise when it does happen. Although I actually read today that the more relaxed you are about when it comes the more likely it will come on time rather than late. It's hard to stay relaxed with your first, I certainly wasn't!) as you are so excited and don't know what to expect so I think I have it easier this time to relax and take my mind off things! 
I also read that if you are sick then it delays labour though and I am full of cold right now so I'm pretty sure that until this bug has gone I'm not having a baby anytime soon!!

Sass - hope the appointment goes well - I'd cling to any sign of hope if I was you even if it doesn't mean anything - can't hurt to think positive. Whatever happens these babies are coming out in the next 3 weeks, hopefully less!


----------



## Hann12

Jary - I never had reduced fetal movement last time so I wouldn't read too much into that either!! Expect the unexpected lol


----------



## Sass827

Thanks girls!
I've read some babies have reduced movement around labor and others do not. I've had it the last few days, but I'm trying to just chalk it up to her being out of room and a sleepy little fatty lol.


----------



## pinktiara

Went to the hospital last night for an hour they wanted me to come in because i was leaking turns out it was just watery discharge they took a swab and microscoped it and it came back negative. I hate going to the hospital but I was also having stomach pains that were like tiny waves of pain and braxton hicks that stayed from about 4 on till this morning. of course the one week my dr was away I end up in hospital lol the dr on call was like oh your c section isnt until next weds I would see about getting it moved up in case you go into labor. As if I hadn't already tried but they wont do it before 39 weeks and the obstetrician cant book the OR on someone elses day. So my dr is back tomorrow i'm going to see what she suggests shes amazing so im sure she will do what she feels is best for me to not be in pain or unhappy. I was induced with my son so it was pain from the get go so hard to say what progressive labor feels like for me which doesnt help lol.


----------



## Sass827

That stinks but atleast you went and go it checked out. Last year a girl around me went in and the doc said her water didn't break and sent her home. Turns out it really did and the baby died from an infection. Thats why its always so good to just go and get the real test done. 
Maybe this will help give your doc a little nudge to move you up on the calendar too. :)


----------



## Jary

Hann I'd like to think that it's baby getting some last minute practice moves in before deciding he or she is ready and then making an entrance! That or he or she is getting excited about coming out. I'd like to think that lol.

Glad everything is ok pink but I can imagine it must be scary if you don't know what you're feeling for. Plus you've got yourself all focused on the c-section for that date and probably won't help if baby decides he wants to come before then!

Got some backache this afternoon so hot water bottle to the rescue!


----------



## nearlythere38

Well my pains started again this morning, lasted all afternoon, worsening and a new thing of a very sharp shooting pain down the front of my pubic bone. But has now worn off again :-/ bloody pain in the ass it ks


----------



## Powell130

Happy 38 weeks due date buddies!

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o560/Powell130/7ee3b4cd-4e17-48b2-9582-c7be9aa67984_zpse61c1d20.jpg


----------



## pinktiara

Sass827 said:


> That stinks but atleast you went and go it checked out. Last year a girl around me went in and the doc said her water didn't break and sent her home. Turns out it really did and the baby died from an infection. Thats why its always so good to just go and get the real test done.
> Maybe this will help give your doc a little nudge to move you up on the calendar too. :)


Exactly its always better to be safe than sorry unfortunately its not my drs choice she doesn't do the operating the obstetrician does :( I asked the obstetrician when she booked me for may 8th if we could even do it the 5th but she wasn't on call that day so she cant book the OR on someone elses time and since they wont do it before 39 weeks im kind of in limbo. I feel a bit better today so hopefully he hangs in there till hes suppose to haha.


----------



## Jary

Hang in there Nearly and Pink! 

Lovely bump Powell! Wish I didn't have stretch marks :(

Anyone getting any nausea? I had some last night and its starting again now. I have had a lot of indigestion the past two days too which sucks. Always seems to start when it's time for lunch or supper!


----------



## pinktiara

thanx! I am totally nauseous lately ugh


----------



## nearlythere38

Yeah Ive been nauseous for a few days and really bad reflux, i have liquid coming up burning ny throat....which i thought was supposed to improve when baby drops but noooooo lol x


----------



## Jary

It's totally rubbish! I thought we'd left nausea behind...don't need that when we have indigestion and heartburn to deal with!

Having BH this evening. It's hard to tell when one ends and another begins because my bump feels tight all the time. That combined with aches hips again makes for grumpy mum to be! But hey, if the increase in BH help speed things up then I suppose I can't stay grumpy hehe


----------



## pinktiara

soon enough it will all be over I have one week to go if he makes it haha my son was a week late so it amazes me that i feel like this one wants to come early


----------



## Sass827

I've been in indigestion city as well. Really not cool. I ate a whole pineapple today. Hoping it gets something going.


----------



## Hann12

I had my first lot of indigestion this morning - got it as I was attempting to get a urine sample lol! Almost impossible to obtain these days.

I now have baby hiccups which feel like they are coming out of my lady bits!!

Powell - lovely bump pic! Have you had your blood test results? Hope things are okay


----------



## Jary

Lol about the urine sample Hann! I had trouble today too. In fact, do you find it hard to wipe at the front? Cause I do! Bump is too big lol.

Sass I've heard about the pineapple...I went through a phase of craving it earlier on in the pregnancy. May have to buy more tinned pineapple (it doesn't bring out my allergy like fresh pineapple does. At least if it doesn't work its tasty and good for us!


----------



## Hann12

I can still wipe but I can't see to do a sample! 
I hate pineapple so I'm ruled out of that one. I think you have to eat 2-3 whole pineapples a day too so you have to really like them lol! It's worth a try though if you like it!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful bump Powell.

Nearly not long at all till your section! Are you nervous? Are you ready?

:hugs: for all those who are suffering, the last few weeks of pregnancy really are the hardest x


----------



## Sass827

I cant tell if the cup will catch my pee at all. Is like a super guessing game. I feel like I have mini arms like a T. rex! And wiping is just the same. No good ladies!


----------



## Jary

T-Rex is a good example of how it makes me feel sass!

Hann, yeah I heard you need to really REALLY love pineapple and I doubt I'll be able to eat that much but I now I do fancy some. There is a tin open in the fridge but I may have left it there a bit long to be safe :/

Went to DTD earlier and OH was like 'I won't upset the baby will I? Like hit its head?' I'm thinking...we went through this at the start of the pregnancy! I told him no baby is fine and won't care lol. If anything it'll stir things up (hopefully)


----------



## nearlythere38

MissMummyMoo said:


> Beautiful bump Powell.
> 
> Nearly not long at all till your section! Are you nervous? Are you ready?
> 
> :hugs: for all those who are suffering, the last few weeks of pregnancy really are the hardest x

I know!! Nerves havent really kicked in yet, and these last 2 days been distracted with these pains. Think it will hit me this weekend. Hubby keeps saying "woohoo 3 days left to work then 2 weeks off" and Im like.....err is that all u can think about, never mind the fact that we will be having a baby in 6 days Haha x


----------



## mathgenius33

Sometimes I get indigestion too and then usually a little bit of nausea with it, but nothing like morning sickness, more like I just don't really feel like eating. Nothing really seems to help the stomach cramps, but I still use gaviscon for acid reflux and it really works for me.


----------



## Powell130

Hann12 said:


> I had my first lot of indigestion this morning - got it as I was attempting to get a urine sample lol! Almost impossible to obtain these days.
> 
> I now have baby hiccups which feel like they are coming out of my lady bits!!
> 
> Powell - lovely bump pic! Have you had your blood test results? Hope things are okay

Not yet. Since it's only been a day and most of my blood work has taken about 2 days, I will see what they say when I go back Friday for my next NST. No protein in my urine today tho so thats good :)


----------



## Powell130

Sass827 said:


> I cant tell if the cup will catch my pee at all. Is like a super guessing game. I feel like I have mini arms like a T. rex! And wiping is just the same. No good ladies!

This made me giggle!


----------



## Sass827

DH thought the same thing about Dtd. I told him there's no way you could hit LO but I'm not sure I convinced him. 
So I'm having lots of tightening across the top of my bump but it doesn't really hurt, it just feels odd and uncomfortable. What do you think that is?


----------



## Hann12

Sass it sounds like BH. Love your T. rex comment!

Anna - that's good about the proteins, hopefully a good sign!

I actually got about 6 hours sleep last night so woken up feeling much better than normal!

Jary - my DH won't DTD with me at the moment, he is worried he'll hurt me because of my back issues! I'm forcing him to at the weekend though as I want his 'stuff' to start softening my cervix lol!!


----------



## Jary

Yeah sass sounds like BH. I said to my mw that I don't notice my bump going tight since its hard most of the time anyway but when I think I'm getting BH it feels like someone is squeezing my bump and she said it sounded a lot like BH!

Hann I slept fairly well too last night...on the sofa again tho. Lol I like your plan to make your DH DTD! You'll know if its too much and you can stop if its hurting you. Men eh?!

One of my work colleagues commented on a pic I put up on fb of my 38 week bump and she's convinced I'm not having this baby soon because there isn't much of a gap between bump and my boobs. I know bump is lower tho, I think it may be how I've taken the picture.

I was getting some pains last night...I think it was just stronger BH but this morning I've got some light cramping under my bump, like period pain if my uterus was non pregnant size lol. It didn't help that last night LO was pushing head down on my cervix pretty hard in order to stretch out! Really hope he or she isn't getting too big to be in there :/

I'm going to try do some housework today. Been so lazy the past two days!


----------



## Sass827

Is 4:30 am here and I'm awake! This stinks! Boo me!


----------



## Jary

Ah that sucks sass! It's so annoying when you wake up and can't sleep again...I mean, what are you supposed to do at that time? 

Lol it's a good job they have 24 hours supermarkets so if any shopping needs doing then you're all set! Wish I thought of that when I couldn't sleep earlier on in the pregnancy!

Feels like I have a bad period right now, I get tightenings when I stand up like I've been having the past couple of days and when I'm sat down my back and lower abdomen get really crampy. When baby moves its makes it feel worse!


----------



## Sass827

I hear ya Jary. Crampy, bh, lower back pain, painful pooper and just wide awake. I'm eating cereal and watching some cheesy TV movie. 3.5 hours til I can leave for my dr appointment. Wouldn't it be so cool if she said I was at a 5 and zero station?! Lol. As if. Gotta love wishful thinking.


----------



## Jary

Positive thinking does help! I kinda wish my baby was psychic and I could send he or she images of coming out lol

Pain has settled down but I still feel a little crampy. Annoying when I want to get on with some housework!


----------



## mathgenius33

It's good to hear everyone is in the same position I'm in. I just don't buy any of the rumors that certain things help induce labor. It's hard to believe I have just 10 days until the due date and no real symptoms of starting labor yet other than the fact that the baby dropped 2 weeks ago.


----------



## cgav1424

Ladies!!! It's May! Happy birth month! 

Haha. It sucks that everyone is uncomfortable, but good to know we're all in it together. We went out to dinner with DH's grandma and grandpa from Florida (we haven't seen them in 6 years) last night and I ordered something spicy as they say that helps to get things going. I don't know about anything else, but I am a firm believer in sex inducing labor. DH and I dtd one night when I was pregnant with DS and my water broke 8 hours later. I told him that starting May 1 (when my local hospital picked up its contract with my insurance company), we were going to start the induction process. He said, "Oh. I didn't know you scheduled the induction for May 1st." Lol. I told him that I hadn't and just giggled. He then proceeded to scold me and tell me I only want sex from him when I want him to put a baby in me or get one out. :haha: I told him he better hope this isn't true as this one is our last and that would put quite the damper on our sex life!

I have my last growth scan today. Hopefully LO will show us her face as she normally as her face buried in my placenta. We've only seen her profile so it'd be lovely to get a glimpse of what she'll look like. If not, that's okay too as we hopefully don't have much longer to wait.


----------



## Hann12

Well just back from seeing my friends dad, he has delivered over 50,000 babies so really knows his stuff! He said that the baby is 1/5 palpable so very low and ready to come out. He said it is lying to the right which isn't as ideal as lying left but he thinks it won't cause any problems in labour as didn't last time, and he doesn't think it's a big baby at all - his guess was 6 pounds 4. Feel very relieved and happy to have spoken to him!


----------



## Jary

Lol cgav, men are funny when it comes to sex and babies :)

Hann that's such good news about baby! Yeah I read about baby lying left side being ideal...not sure how it makes much difference from lying on the right but I don't know the biology behind it all. I know my LO is on the left and for the past couple of weeks has stayed there. I'm glad because it was too weird having he or she suddenly shift to the right!

My cramps have gone and I'm disappointed! Was hoping it may have been the start of something since it was getting quite uncomfortable but it only lasted an hour or so and since then nothing! Only baby wiggling about as usual. Well not as much as it has done the past couple of days lol.

Can't believe we are having our babies this month! It's come round quick!


----------



## Jary

38 week bump and pic of Moses basket and Cotbed :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1223 (480x640).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1224 (480x640).jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1225 (480x640).jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hann12

Jary you look fab! The Moses and cot are really cute!

Yes feel a million times better and happy to go into labour now! Of course it will probably still be another couple if weeks but I'm happy for it to happen any time now and feel more mentally prepared!!


----------



## nearlythere38

Great bump jary. Do u know what u are having? X


----------



## Jary

Thanks, my stretch marks aren't very pleasant tho lol.

And my right foot and ankle have decided to swell :/ I'm pretty certain it's just oedema and and not a clot because as a nurse I've seen a few and they come with redness and soreness, so I'm not overly concerned but will just have to keep it raised and hope the swelling goes down.

No don't know what we are having! Kept it a surprise! :)


----------



## Hann12

Jary I had swelling with Annabelle at around 38 weeks last time, not this time but I think being in hotter weather can cause it! 
I love that we both have surprises - I'm looking forward to hearing what you have almost as much as knowing what I'm having! I love hearing what yellow bumps turn into! 
I'm guessing boy for you! I really have no clue about mine, kind of thought boy but if its is that bit smaller then I'm thinking girl. Ahhh I have no clue really lol!


----------



## Jary

I've been quite lucky with swelling in this pregnancy. I seem to have retained ankles pretty well! I've just found it a bit odd that the swelling is on one side only and it's not even the side baby is lying on. I'll call a doctor if I get pain/redness/heat etc

Really wanted to get on my hands and knees more like mw suggested to get baby away from my back. Oh well, maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Jary

And I think I'm having a boy too! I can't remember what I said for you...but possibly a girl with that estimated size! But you never know :)

It is really exciting not knowing but also frustrating because I wanna know!


----------



## nearlythere38

I just wanted to check before i said it, but i soooo think that looks like a boy bump x


----------



## Hann12

Its funny because everyone said my bump looked 'boy' last time and assumed I was having a boy but I didn't I had a girl so who knows! Its exciting though!


----------



## Sass827

Great bump Jary! I have no clue what it looks like. Strangers stop me all the time to ask if I'm carrying a boy though, and I know I'm not, so not sure about how all that goes. You and Hann are so ballsy to not find out. I'm way too much of a spaz. 
You girls are so lucky about the swelling. I've been swollen for at least 6 weeks now. Terrible on hands, feet and ankles. I'm seriously like hot sausage with how red and thick I look.


----------



## cgav1424

Eeeeek! My growth scan showed my amniotic fluid to be really low so my perinatologist sent me and DH straight to the hospital to be induced. Just started the Pitocin... here we go, ladies!!!


----------



## Hann12

Good luck cgav!! Looking forward to hearing your news!

Sass - you always make me laugh - bet you look fab still! It def won't be long now. I reckon everyone will go before me so I'll soon be hanging out here on my own lol!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful bump Jary and I love the moses basket and cot ... we have Noah's nursery in the same theme as the moses basket :flower:

Good luck Cgav! Pitocin was all it took for me! Hopefully it won't be too long before your snuggling your LO :cloud9: x


----------



## Jary

Most people have said boy but OH still thinks girl. Guess not long before we find out!

The swelling in my foot has eased but ankle and leg are still swollen :/ feels a bit odd so just gonna keep an eye on it and if it gets worse ill go to out of hours to be on the safe side


----------



## Jary

Eek good luck cgav!!!!


----------



## nearlythere38

Wow good luck cgav!!! 

Yeah its an old wives tale, but has proved very true for me. My two boy bumps were the same and this girl bump is different x


----------



## Hann12

My two bumps have both been out front completely and last one was a girl, no idea what this is - maybe a girl too then?! 
I'm getting impatient to find out now lol!


----------



## nearlythere38

I think girl for u hann! Aww so exciting


----------



## pinktiara

good luck cgav!!


----------



## Powell130

cgav1424 said:


> Eeeeek! My growth scan showed my amniotic fluid to be really low so my perinatologist sent me and DH straight to the hospital to be induced. Just started the Pitocin... here we go, ladies!!!

Good luck hun! fX'd for a speedy induction! Can't wait too see pics :)


----------



## Sass827

Yay cgav! Lucky duck!


----------



## pinktiara

Just got back from my last dr app all is well she thinks I have a lot of fluid not a big baby so guess well see in a week lol


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies! Just a quick update!!! Annabel Claudine arrived today, May 1, at 3:51 pm. They started the Pitocin at 12:15 pm when I was 2 1/2 cm dilated and she came rushing into the world at 3:51 pm. She's an itty bitty thing at 5 lbs 12 oz and 18 inches long. We are so in love already. Will update properly as soon as I can. Thank you to all of you... I would have never made it through the last 38 weeks without my BnB girls. xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Amazing news cgav congratulations. Can't wait to see pictures. Enjoy your beautiful girly x


----------



## nearlythere38

Awww congratulations and well done cgav xx


----------



## Jary

Woo! Congrats cgav! I bet she's just too adorable and so tiny! (But good tiny) 

Can't wait to see pics. Hope you are doing well and don't feel too battered from giving birth!


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations cgav! And I love the name lol ;)
So glad you had a quick and speedy birth!

I'm 39 weeks today! Can't quite believe it!! I will be having a baby at some point in the next 14 days! How exciting!


----------



## Jary

Eek Hann its getting so close! It's like being on tenterhooks cause we are wondering who will be next and wondering when we will deliver etc.

I do feel like my baby is going to be the last to arrive however lol :)

I actually slept pretty well! Only had one toilet trip! Must have been lying on my right hand tho because I woke up with it feeling thick and numb lol. Leg is ok now. I think it swelled because I was more active yesterday than the past few days.


----------



## Hann12

I'm so glad it's a bit better today, pregnancy swelling is so common though, as long as you don't have high BP to go with it then it should be fine. Watch out for your fingers swelling though in case your rings get stuck, mine did last time!
I'm sure my baby will be more on the 14 days than 7 days but I don't mind, as long as he/she comes out healthy then I don't mind waiting a bit longer, so worth it! And what's an extra week when I've waited 39! I wouldn't mind if it came this weekend though lol! :)


----------



## Jary

My left hand has swelled a little bit but its meant my engagement ring fits better as it was a bit loose...I didn't have it corrected for the very reason that I knew my fingers would swell!

Sometimes I do feel that the extra wait for baby is fine as long as he or she is ok, but then I worry about baby getting too big for a natural delivery and the thought of the extra strain on my body due to the pain in my hips and not sleeping. There's also the fact that my mum and gran are visiting to meet baby so if he or she is late then they'll come down and not get to see the new family addition until gods know when! I'll be too tired to travel in the first two weeks and OH will unlikely be able to get time off so we can go up north to visit. I also simply can't wait to meet my son or daughter :)

But I suppose I don't have any control over the arrival. It has to be my LO's decision! Even if it is frustrating!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats cgav! How wonderful! 
14 more days wouldn't be too bad as I feel I'll be last too, but this weekend would be so nice. A little cinco de mayo baby. :) 
So I've got a little dilemma I'd like opinions on. I spoke to my elderly grandparents yesterday who informed me for the first time that they plan on coming with my parents to visit at the hospital. I'm feeling really slighted as they've never been here to visit in the three years I've been living here as its a 7 hour drive each way. So to visit, they will do 14 hours in one day, and ill ever even get to show them my house or nursery or anything as well be in he hospital the whole time. I want to ask them to Come after we're home so everyone can stay for a few days but DH says people just want to see LO in the hospital and I shouldn't try to change it. I just feel like I'm never going to get them here again and I'm missing my big shot. What do you all think? Should I say something?


----------



## Jary

Could they not arrange to stay in a hotel or something? My mum and gran are doing that...to drive it takes roughly the same time although they are getting the bus so could take more like 8-9 hours. I suppose as you're in such a big country 7 hours is nothing where as to us Brits in our tiny island it does seem a long time!

Surely they would be too exhausted to travel there and back in one day. I would suggest to them to stay for a few days or wait until you are home with bubs and have a few days to settle in :)

Afm I sat on the floor cross legged to do my nails and when I stood up my right foot looked like a pudding again!


----------



## Sass827

Nope, 7 hours here is an eternity for them as nanny is 88 with dementia and pop pop is 90 and blind. But I lived with them half my childhood and they've often been better to me than my parents. It's not such a bad drive for mom and dad, but our relationship has been very strained so they simply choose not to visit often. 
I guess they plan on sleeping in the back while my parents do all the driving, but I'm with you- I want them to be able to spread the drive out and stay. I'm going to call today and just ask to see what they say.


----------



## Hann12

It's worth an ask sass - are your parents coming again in the next couple of weeks after? I guess they want to come with them then so they get the ride. Otherwise can you commit yo seeing them after say 5-6 weeks? I know that's more tricky.


----------



## Sass827

Thanks Hann. I've been putting my parents off on making plans just because they've been so rough on me during pregnancy that I'm really concerned how they will be with Dylan. They've been so aggressive and over bearing I feel like they will criticize and boss me at every turn, so I'm just afraid of committing. 
And my mil and FIL can't be in the same place at the same time without really bad results, so I'm trying to factor in time for them as well. We did have my mil (her highness) booked for the last weekend of may, but she has now backed out, so it's all up in the air again, 
much to my dismay. 
Everyone just keeps saying, we will see what day of the week she comes and base our plans from there because of work, etc. just another reason I really wish I knew when she was coming! Corralling all of these personalities is like a three ring circus!


----------



## Hann12

Wow your family sounds hard work! I thought I had it bad with my irratating MIL! I hope you get it sorted - not a stress that you need to be thinking about at the moment! 

I'm sat in the garden watching DD run around and water the plants with my mum! Such beautiful weather! Will be lovely to have babies not around now for the summer. When I had Annabelle it was July and hot but we lived in a flat (top floor and hot) and no outside space. It's such a difference to now have a house and a big garden. Feeling very fortunate!


----------



## Powell130

cgav1424 said:


> Hi ladies! Just a quick update!!! Annabel Claudine arrived today, May 1, at 3:51 pm. They started the Pitocin at 12:15 pm when I was 2 1/2 cm dilated and she came rushing into the world at 3:51 pm. She's an itty bitty thing at 5 lbs 12 oz and 18 inches long. We are so in love already. Will update properly as soon as I can. Thank you to all of you... I would have never made it through the last 38 weeks without my BnB girls. xxx

Congrats!! That's a really quick delivery - I hope I'm as lucky as you!!! Can't wait to see pics of your princess :) <3


----------



## mathgenius33

It's really exciting that our babies are starting to be born. Congratulations cgav, I'm glad everything went well. I can't wait to hear who's next.


----------



## Powell130

Got an induction date :) 

Wednesday night I go in and start cervadil.

They were considering inducing me today because I was failing my NST - but then baby woke up thank goodness lol I want one more weekend! So I go back Tuesday for my last NST and if he doesn't cooperate again, they'll just send me across the street to the hospital and induce then rather than leaving me on the monitor for an additional 30 minutes. I'll be 39w1d Wednesday! Ahh I can't believe that this time next week, we'll have a baby!


----------



## Sass827

Oh congrats Powell! How nice to have a date! And so happy your little guy woke up. Have a good cinco de mayo!


----------



## Powell130

I had to shake my belly and keep changing positions to wake him up lol I was like "please wake up, gimme one more weekend!" lol

you too! last Cinco without baby :)


----------



## pinktiara

Yay that's the day I have my c section ill have my babes around 8am!!! Maybe they will have the same birthday. I was induced with my first it didn't work for me no matter what they did lazy booger didn't wanna come out haha.


----------



## Powell130

I have to go in around 6PM so I'm thinking I wont have him til Thursday but I'm hoping it'll be quick and I'll get lucky and have him Wednesday night ... wishful thinking, huh? lol That would be really cool if we have our babies on the same day tho!!


----------



## pinktiara

still pretty neat!!!


----------



## Powell130

I think so too :)


----------



## Jary

That's so exciting powell! Lol at your little guy having a snooze during your NST. It sounded like he was far from stressed and decided to kick back and relax!

So wish I knew when mine would show up! Last night I think he or she turned more towards being back to back so I got lots of foot shaped bumps...actually I think baby still is back to back. *sigh* cheeky. On top of everything my hayfever has started and obvs can't take anything for it. At least nothing that works. Felt so fed up of that and being so uncomfortable last night, so anytime now would be a joy if baby showed up!

Another girl I know has just had a gorgeous baby boy, he looks so sweet!

I don't know if any of the UK girls heard of an accident last week in Hampshire involving an ambulance in which the female driver and patient was killed. The relative of the patient and the other paramedic survived. Well the other paramedic was OHs cousins husband. Luckily his injuries weren't life threatening and he's on the men's but can't remember that day at all and doesn't want to be a paramedic anymore. I was a bit worried at first as he had fractured a vertebra in his neck and broken one in his back but luckily they were stable and they've fixed them and he has been walking about. It's just so scary tho when something like that happens! I'm just pleased he's doing really well :)

Changing the subject again, OH slept on the sofa with me last night because he didn't want to sleep away from me again lol


----------



## Sass827

That's a sad story Jary. I'm happy it seems he's doing better now. I think being a paramedic would be a crazy stressful job. I know I couldn't do it. 
So I've been up since 4 am. Weird dreams that ended with a scary mans voice that growled, "ok get out now". Scared me like crazy. So now I'm just up, eating of course. Having some cramps and bh. Lost more plug this morning. I wonder how much is up there?


----------



## Jary

That's good you're losing your plug sass! No sign of mine whatsoever. I reckon baby has decided it's for too comfy in my belly so wants to stay there!

Yeah I'm gonna be the last one in this group to pop I reckon lmao.


----------



## Hann12

I had a tiny bit of loss weeks ago and the odd bit here and there but nothing to make me think that I've actually lost significant amounts. I looked back at my notes on my last pregnancy and I lost my plug nearly 2 weeks before I went into labour! Hopefully its not going to be more than another 2 weeks.
I'm getting so much pressure in my pelvis and just feel really lethargic and sick. I could be coming down with something though so I'm not holding my breath that it actually means anything. My physio said she can physically see that the bump has dropped a bit though. 
I am still thinking it will be another 1.5 weeks isn though. 

Sass - I hope your signs mean something soon!


----------



## Jary

Hann I've had a lot of pressure in my pelvis too. We popped into town and the little bit of walking I did felt very uncomfortable...like I really had been kicked hard in the groin, so I do hope its baby moving down more.

Now we are back home and as much as I'd rather be out I feel utterly exhausted! The hayfever isn't helping with how I feel either. Generally just feeling a bit miserable today!


----------



## Hann12

That's how I feel today just totally exhausted and just want to rest and nothing else. I feel bad as its the weekend so it should be family time but I'm so tired!


----------



## Jary

I know what you mean Hann! I'd love to go out since been stuck in the flat all week and OH keeps asking what we should do but I can't think I'm so tired! And as much as I'd love to do more walking my body just seems to shout 'noooooooo' 

I was hoping for more energy since I found some the other day and cleaned out the fridge and the bath and hated seeing untidy stuff. Had hoped that was my nesting starting but t was pretty short lived lol.

Anyone up to much this weekend?


----------



## Hann12

I just found my old bnb thread from when I was pregnant with Annabelle and read all my 'symptoms' and exhaustion was right up there just before I went into labour. I definitely had no burst of energy. Hopefully this is a good sign then for both of us!!


----------



## Jary

That does give me a bit of hope lol

I've heard that sometimes women don't always get energetic and can feel exhausted instead. I have been surprised at how tired I am because I've actually slept longer periods through the night. But then I have been sleeping on a sofa and not a bed lol.

OH suggested we go over some bumpy roads and that I should try his hot sauces. One is called 'bum burner'....yeah.


----------



## Hann12

I'd advise no spicy - if you go into labour there is a chance you'll throw up - spicy sick isn't good!! I'm not eating spice from now on!!


----------



## Powell130

I don't think we're doing much this weekend - 1. because it's going to be raining the whole time and 2. because it's our last weekend without baby so I think we're just going to spend time together doing a whole bunch of relaxing (once hubs gets off work today lol) I was barely able to sleep last night and I think it's because I actually KNOW when baby will be here. EEEK


----------



## Jary

I don't like overly spicy food but I doubt it'd work anyway because I don't think I've ever had issues with my bowels after eating spicy food...even if it was particularly hot!

Lmao spicy sick...no I can't imagine its very pleasant at all! 

Whenever I do have spicy stuff baby starts wriggling a bit more. I don't know if I should feel bad about that :/ but KFC wicked zinger burgers are very tasty!


----------



## Jary

It's so exciting Powell!! Sounds like a good idea to have a weekend with just the two of you and relax before all the busy days and nights start!

Can't wait until you pop on here with the news that Philip is here and we get to see pics of him :)


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> It's so exciting Powell!! Sounds like a good idea to have a weekend with just the two of you and relax before all the busy days and nights start!
> 
> Can't wait until you pop on here with the news that Philip is here and we get to see pics of him :)

I can NOT wait to type the words "HE'S HERE!"


----------



## Jary

Hope it all goes well for you. Are you gonna try move about as much as possible? Or have they said you'll be on the foetal monitor?


----------



## Hann12

Definitely rest as much as you can Powell and enjoy the time you have. I don't think I appreciated down time before I had DD! Your induction will come around before you know it! 

Jary - yes spicy sick isn't good. I've got myself jacket potatos to eat this week if I think I'm going into labour as I know I'll need something with energy but nothing too grim if I see it again lol. I wasn't actually sick last time but I came very close. 

Heres my hopefully last bump pic - do you think it looks low? Sat here upright and so much pressure going on, almost pulsating feeling in my pelvis. Very weird!


----------



## pinktiara

I am not as exhausted as I should be amazingly enough it comes and goes im off to the pre admin clinic to get some bloodwork etc done hopefully doesn't take too long than tomorrow is my hair app and deep cleaning the house cant believe my guy will be here weds!!


----------



## Jary

Baby is definitely in the right position, Hann...I do think it looks like baby has dropped somewhat but might have a little bit to go...I've heard 2nd time mums apparently don't 'drop' sometimes until labour, so is say you're doing well and defo on your way :)

Lovely neat bump btw!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It definitely looks lower!! It's so exciting :D 

Yeah sometimes second time babies don't drop until your in labour! Mine with Noah only started to drop when I'd had my second lot of prostin and the pressure on my cervix was unreal!

Do you guys have any plans this weekend? Are you treating it as your last before baby comes? Really all your baby's could come anytime now!! Eeeekkk! I can't wait to see squishy newborn piccies x


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Hope it all goes well for you. Are you gonna try move about as much as possible? Or have they said you'll be on the foetal monitor?

They're using Cervidil so I'm assuming I'll be monitored since it can sometimes cause irregular heartbeat in baby. Also, I read that I'll have to stay laying down for the first two hours so it doesn't fall out haha


----------



## Jary

Heh yes I suppose it's good to be lying down so you get the correct dose!

Bummer that they have to keep you on the monitor, but totally necessary if it affects baby. I think you can move a little with the monitor but from what I've heard it's easier to get a trace when you're on your back (sat up obvs)

Really hope you have a nice easy labour! Well...as easy as it could be and not too long and tiring!

AFM we went to the park and had a little walk about since the sun was out and I felt some period type cramps again once we were back in the car but went as soon as I got out the car :(


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Heh yes I suppose it's good to be lying down so you get the correct dose!
> 
> Bummer that they have to keep you on the monitor, but totally necessary if it affects baby. I think you can move a little with the monitor but from what I've heard it's easier to get a trace when you're on your back (sat up obvs)
> 
> Really hope you have a nice easy labour! Well...as easy as it could be and not too long and tiring!
> 
> AFM we went to the park and had a little walk about since the sun was out and I felt some period type cramps again once we were back in the car but went as soon as I got out the car :(

See that's what I thought (about being on your back). They had me on my back for most of my NST cept this last one (which is the only one I've almost failed) and they had me on my side, but once she told me I was close to failing and if I did, they'd send me for an ultrasound and probaby induce (yesterday) when she walked outta the room, I laid on my back and baby boy started moving! 
When they first hooked me up yesterday the nurse (first time I've had this one, I normally have the same one but I guess she was off) told me to lay on my side and I just kinda looked at her funny and told her that I normally sit up and she was like 'laying down on your side is easier on your back and more comfortable' but I was thinking 'even if I'm more comfortable, I know baby cooperates better on my back' :shrug:
But each cervidil lasts 12 hours (my friend had to have 2 doses, she was only dilated to a 2 after the first dose) but I read that you only have to stay laying down for the first 2 hours, glad it's not the whole 12! lol I just hope I progress enough in the first 12 hours that I wont need 2 doses :/ 
Repacking hospital bags today and adding a few more clothing items for me and hubs since I know we'll be there at least 24 hours and forsure over night since I go in around 6PM. Bought a ton of snacks too haha


----------



## Jary

Lol sounds frustrating! 

Yeah good thing you don't need to be laying down for the whole 12 hours, I think I'd get restless. Even if you can only be on your side it does apparently open up your pelvis...I've heard it's good for giving birth anyway. I'd like to be up simply because I'd hope gravity will work in my favour 

Good idea for the snacks! I'll probably do the same. In my baby book tho, it says not to eat loads in case they need to do an emergency CS and you need anaesthetised because you can be at risk of aspiration. But you need little snacks to keep up your energy. Must remember to bring my lip balm because everywhere I've read it says your lips get very dry...thirsty work I suppose. I'm using it so much these past few days as my lips are sore and dry so dunno what ill be like in labour!


----------



## Powell130

yeah I wont be eating many of the snacks - they're more for hubs and I'll eat some whenever I can after birthing. I just brought a bunch since I know we'll be there at least one night and hospital vending machines are way over priced and hubs is a snacker. He eats like 1 big meal a day but snacks all thruout the day lol specially at night and we're going in in the evening so I figured me spending about $30 at the grocery store will be less than he'd spend at the vending machine hehe plus, if we don't eat all the snacks at the hospital, we'll just bring them home. 
I wouldn't have even thought of lip balm! but 2 different friends of mine got me little 'labor bags' with all kinda goodies in it for my shower present :) shampoo, conditioner, lotion, lip balm, toothbrush, toothpaste, face wipes, lip balm, minty breath spray, back massager, hair rubber bands, slippers & laundry wrinkle releaser spray. very thoughtful! i'm so glad they did it because I wouldn't have thought of half of those things! haha


----------



## Jary

I haven't got many toiletries but got travel sized ones. I did get some 'cooling spray' as a gift...it's for mums to be who feel hot and is supposed to help with swelling. I've packed it as I thought if I get hot then OH can spray me lol.

Yeah hospital snacks can be expensive...don't know if they've got any vending machines where I'm going but ill get meals for free anyway if I'm there a while (which I probably will be)

OH has just brought me a hot water bottle because my back is hurting. Felt very crampy earlier and went away after 5 mins, I was having a BH so maybe cause I'm getting closer they are getting stronger!


----------



## nearlythere38

2 more days for me aaarrghhhh!!!!! Weve just had a conservatory done and today finished the last jobs, and got the garden astroturfed! So the plan for thr next two days is lots of quality family time with the boys. Take them to the park etc. Tomorrow, and then if weathers nice hang out in the garden and relax. Cannot believe i will be holding my daughter in two days time!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Not long at all nearly :cloud9: sounds like toy have a lovely few days with your boys planned, enjoy : D x


----------



## Jary

Having a lot of uncomfortable BH this evening. When they come on I get pain in my back and lower abdo and it makes me feel like I need to poop with all the pressure but there's nothing there! They started about about 7pm but coming at random intervals so just trying to distract myself with having a couple of friends over and watching Commando lol


----------



## mathgenius33

7 days til my due date.

You guys are all lucky you know when your baby will be here. For me I still have no idea. It could be tomorrow or not for 2 more weeks. I actually really don't want to be induced because it doesn't sound fun, but I would totally do it if they said it was better for the baby. My doctor said she won't let me go over a week late.

It turns out I ended up getting a cold for week 39 and 40, so how lucky is that? I wish it were a sign labor is coming soon but it probably isn't. It's just bad timing, considering the only other cold I had during this pregnancy was during week 14. Oh well, at least it's not that horrible (third day right now) and I'll probably forget about if I go into labor before it runs its course.


----------



## pinktiara

Ugh Mason has been ridiculous low for like a month feels like im holding in a melon lol Went to the lab and that was a useless trip they didnt have the forms they needed from the other place so i never got anything done. I guess its really to just check blood type etc which they already know so whatever i will call on monday and see who dropped the ball there cause i wont get in before weds to have it done.


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> I haven't got many toiletries but got travel sized ones. I did get some 'cooling spray' as a gift...it's for mums to be who feel hot and is supposed to help with swelling. I've packed it as I thought if I get hot then OH can spray me lol.
> 
> Yeah hospital snacks can be expensive...don't know if they've got any vending machines where I'm going but ill get meals for free anyway if I'm there a while (which I probably will be)
> 
> OH has just brought me a hot water bottle because my back is hurting. Felt very crampy earlier and went away after 5 mins, I was having a BH so maybe cause I'm getting closer they are getting stronger!

yeah we get meals also. thank goodness lol i think some of the snacks I ended up getting are things I really haven't been able to eat cuz of the GD so I think I was shopping more for me after baby than anything haha luckily hubs likes the same kinda snacks I do hehe sneaky sneaky


----------



## Jary

Well Powell you should have a little treat after baby is born! I don't know what the food will be like at the hospital...most NHS hospitals have had their kitchens close so an outside company provides the food, and it isn't always good.

I always remember getting food at one of the hospitals I worked in as a student...their canteen was my favourite place haha! And we got staff discount, which was brilliant. They also prepared the patients' food so we knew they'd get a decent meal.

I suppose if its free, we can't complain. Some people give the whole NHS stick for being rubbish but its free for everyone and relies on the government to provide funds, so it's only going to be as good as the support it gets. Mind you, some nurses and doctors should find other jobs because they give us a bad name. 

Anywho, I've gone on a tangent. 

My BH stopped at about 10:30 last night. For a while it seemed like they might have been getting closer and more intense but suddenly stopped so I'm still pregnant and not on my way to being not pregnant lol. I only got some very unwelcome pain at 4am when my leg gave me horrendous cramp not once but twice!

It wasn't the cramp I have had since being pregnant....I describe that as a silly pain because I can't help but laugh even tho it damn well hurts! This cramp is the type when you stretch and only in the calf muscle. It's more like a spasm and OMG, surely contractions cannot be worse than that! Or at least I'm hoping the pain is a different kind of pain because that sucks. Lmao. It's still really sore so I'm hobbling this morning :)


----------



## Hann12

Mine stopped at around 10.30 too Jary! Weird coincidence!
I've got more pressure again on my pelvis today but nothing else happening that makes me think its near. I have just booked a reflexology session for weds and fri in an attempt to relax me as I know I'm not sleeping well and I know you have to be as relaxed as possible for labour to start. Hopefully it will help anyway


----------



## Jary

How weird! Lol. At one point I actually thought it might have been the start...would have been my luck since I was looking forward to our evening. 

So so disappointed nothing happened >.< we had DTD that morning and the last time I had pains was just after and then the morning after so it seems like it might be helping. May have to attack OH later tonight hehe.


----------



## Hann12

Funny - we DTD last night but apart from a few cramps it had no effect at all. I didn't think it would though, I know sperm has proglastins. (Sp?) but they are only effective if your body is ready so if its not you could spend all day DTD and get no effect or if it is ready then one session could set it off. I would love to think that there was one thing we could all do at 40 weeks that would be a natural gentle but effective induction method as let's face it none of us want to go over 40 weeks but there doesn't appear to be - just a load of old wives tales and things that apparently have 'worked' but in actual fact their body's may well have gone into labour anyway! 
That's why this time I'm resigned to being at least a week overdue and just trying to relax as much as possible. It's hard though and not helped by no sleep and severe back pain!


----------



## Jary

Yeah it is hard to relax. At times I'm at peace with letting my baby decide when he or she is ready because its better but then I keep thinking about going over and worry about being able to give birth naturally because baby has gotten too big or having to be induced medically. So then I get stressed out and I'm trying to do what you are doing and relaxing in order to help labour start naturally!

Vicious circle lol. I hope for both of us that our LOs arrive before 40 weeks but of their own accord! My little wriggler seems to have busy hands at the moment hehe it tickles.

Also leg is still sore! It's making the whole of my leg ache! Stupid cramp!


----------



## Hann12

Jary - the being big was my biggest fear last time and even though DD was tiny its still my biggest fear this time even though everyone has said it should be 8 pounds or under so not ridiculously huge and I know they don't grow much after 39 weeks, I still get scared I'm brewing an elephant lol!


----------



## Jary

Hehe yeah even tho big babies aren't in our family and my bump is growing at the right rate I'm still worried. 

Making the most of this lovely sunshine today! Just had a BBQ and meeting up with friends later. I hope it's nice when my mum and gran are down visiting too :)


----------



## pinktiara

Holy my BH are out of control it doesn't progress to anything else just tightening all night and all day lol good times just sitting at the salon he feels like he's right out of space in there


----------



## Hann12

my BH have stepped up considerably in the last couple of days and just woke up to a huge amount of plug loss so a tad excited even though it wasn't bloody so really means nothing as could still be a couple of weeks. Getting period cramping now though so going to think positive that things may be on the way within the next week or so! Hoping the power of positive thinking is all I now need lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It all sounds positive Hann! After I had my second lot of prostin I lost quite a bit of my plug when I had a bath out wasn't bloody either. 6 hours later Noah was here. Keep us updated its a'll sounding positive for you!! Good luck x


----------



## Hann12

Thanks! I doubt it will happen that fast - thinking a week more than days but I'm still happy that something might be happening!


----------



## Powell130

Hope labor is around the corner for you Hann!!


----------



## Jary

Sounds promising Hann! Still no sign of mine :(

Tried sleeping in bed again, used lots of pillows and cushions but still agony. Really want to curl up in bed and get comfy!


----------



## Powell130

I know the feeling Jary!! It's 2:23AM and I'm still wide awake and can't get comfortable :/


----------



## Hann12

No developments but to be honest I didn't expect anything - I lost the plug at around the same time last time and was still 4 days overdue so it really means very little but still gives a glimmer of hope that something's going to happen in the next couple of weeks! 

I had a bad night too - lack of being comfortable, back pain etc. :(

At least it's bank holiday and meant to be lovely weather today!


----------



## Jary

Yes it's going to be glorious! Some friends are having a BBQ later so that'll be nice. The only issue I have is that not much fits me that's comfy and cool. I wore a maxi dress yesterday but can't wear the same thing again! I found a top that'll cover my bump but I don't know what I'll wear for bottoms. Roll on not having a huge bump soon!


----------



## Hann12

Hope you have fun at the BBQ Jary. We are just in the garden and its roasting hot! Had to cover us in sun cream. Nice to finally have hot weather although wouldn't want to be on a labour ward on a day like this - it would be boiling!!


----------



## Jary

Well we haven't even gotten to the BBQ as OH and his step dad have been building up our wardrobe and its taken HOURS. So it's like getting on for half 3 and they will probably will be about another hour and our friends won't have a late BBQ as they have small children and plus everyone is back at work tomorrow. So to be honest I don't see the point in going. There's another half hour drive to their house. All the food would have been cooked by the time we get there.

Oh well :/


----------



## Hann12

That's a shame Jary - especially on a day like this!
I am literally in the worst back and sciatic pain I've ever had now, I actually can't wait more than 2 metres without it being excruciating. Nightmare!


----------



## Jary

Oh Hann I hope this baby comes soon for you. Keeping fxd the pain settles down.

Yeah shame we didn't get to BBQ but OH took me out for a nice meal, so it was nice to get out of the flat :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Big :hugs: Hann it's awful being in pain. Hope it's eased a little now.

Jary sorry you didn't make the BBQ but glad OH made it up to you and took you out for a meal :) 

It's been such a lovely day today! I took Noah shopping into town with his 2 godmothers :) we had a lovely time. He's currently asleep on the sofa :cloud9: I'm about to wake him to change him for bed and give him his nightly massage before his last feed and bed :) He's growing up so quickly! I can't believe just how big he's getting and how he's losing his newborn looks already :( X


----------



## pinktiara

It's so hot out today which is not Normal for Vancouver in early may its almost 30 degrees its been like 15 lately lol. I feel awful cant go out for long cause I get to hot even with water in the shade my son got about an hour and I said we gotta go in. Will have to go out later when it cools down this is our last two days by ourselves before I have mason makes me feel sad as strange as that sounds.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It's so weird being able to plan everything isn't it Pink!! Are you all set? Is your son excited to meet his brother? X


----------



## pinktiara

I think I prefer it with my son I was a week over and was induced so kind of also knew he was coming on a specific day at that point. I didn't get my booked date for this c section until a few weeks ago so that was annoying. Everything is ready much less to do this time around since I have done it once before and knew what I actually needed. He's so excited we always lay in bed in the morning when he comes in to wake me up and talk about all the things they will do together. I think he thinks he's coming out a lot bigger than a baby though haha trying to explain he won't be playing sky landers just yet.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww bless him that's to cute! Thomas said how tiny Noah was lol. He was expecting him to play his trains with him haha x


----------



## pinktiara

Yup they think they are coming out ready to wrestle haha


----------



## nearlythere38

Introducing Ava Nicole. Born at 10.54am weighing 6lb 11.5oz and measuring 47cm. So in love!!!
 



Attached Files:







20130507_193621.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8









20130507_144556.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Powell130

Beautiful!! LOOK AT ALL THAT HAIR!!!!


----------



## Jary

So beautiful!!! Huge congrats nearly hope you are not too sore after your CS!


----------



## pinktiara

Eeek so cute congrats


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats nearly!!!! She's beautiful!!!

I've got some pinkish discharge and contractions every 10 mins or so.... Trying to figure out if its my show :) scary/exciting!!


----------



## Powell130

Good luck Bella! I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## Jary

It sounds very much like baby is on the way bella! I bet you'll be updating with baby news soon! Good luck!

Powell are you going in for induction today? I can't remember lol xD

Still no signs for me! Baby hasn't been as active tho still wiggling bum about and all day yesterday and last night my bump has felt constantly tight. It keeps doing that funny shape when I get BH. Had some backache last night too that radiated down my thighs a little. Oh hurry up and cook baby!


----------



## Hann12

Good luck Bella!

Have to say I'm getting a bit more desperate to have this baby now. I'm exhausted constantly and I have hours worth of very uncomfortable BH every day every 2-3 minutes. Seeing a reflexologist in an hour, apparently they feel for a hormone shift and can say how ready she thinks I am. I really hope she says I'm ready!! I don't reckon she will though. Not actually getting any proper contractions yet so I don't even think I'm dilating. I tried to feel my cervix yesterday too but it was too high which worries me as I'm guessing my sweep won't be successful on Monday. That's what happened to me last time. I know I still had DD a week later so I know that I do dilate quickly and go into labour rather than a slow dilation but it will still depress me if I have an unsuccessful attempt especially because I will have to wait a week to get another and then that's the day before they will want to induce. Really just want it to happen naturally and easily! 
Sorry for the moan, just having a rubbish day!!


----------



## Jary

Oh Hann, I hope they do give you good news but like you've said before there isn't really any indicator about when labour will start so even if you aren't dilated or effaced now doesn't mean you won't be by tomorrow!

Lol I was going to say my belly had gone to normal shape but now I'm getting a BH so its gone all weird again...felt tighter at the bottom of my bump too. They are happening more often so I hope my baby is getting ready to launch me into true labour soon. 

Luckily he or she has moved about a bit more. Mainly stretching and head butting my cervix which isn't pleasant lol but at least I'm getting more of the usual movement. Wouldn't have liked to have called the midwife and go in to get checked! Don't need the worry!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh congrats nearly she is beautiful :cloud9:

It certainly sounds promising BellaRose :flower: really hope that little on is on their way now if not already here!

:hugs: Hann I remember the last few days/weeks really well with Thomas :( I hope it won't be too long for you?

How is everyone, Powell, Jary, Pink, Hann ... anyone I've missed? 

Today is my official hospital due date (yesterday was my due date by ovulation) and my little man is nearly 3 weeks old :wacko: it's mad! Here's a pic I took this morning ... I think he's lost his newborn look already :(

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/FB_IMG_13679990459317984_zpsd5f29b7f.jpg


----------



## Jary

Awwww Noah is such a little cutie! Makes me even more eager to meet my little person :) even if he or she is overdue, it's not long at all until we meet he or she.

Is Noah feeding better now?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It won't be long Jary ... A maximum of 3 weeks! :D Do you have any inklings as to what gender it is? Do you have names choosen for both genders?

He's feeding much better thank you. He tends to snack during the day taking 2oz every couple of hours or so but he tends to go 9/10pm-2/3am and 3/4am-6/7am so we can't really complain! X


----------



## Jary

I think it's a boy but OH thinks its a girl lol. It'll Samuel Keith for a boy and Alice Eloise for a girl....unless we really don't think baby suits it when he or she is born!

Those night feeds are good! Glad he seems like such a placid baby. He certainly looks to be doing really well! Send him cuddles from me! I love baby cuddles, I keep telling mine I want some soon!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

They're lovely names, it won't be long till you find out :) Yeah that's the thing with choosing a name before they're born but I'm sure he/she will suit those names :) 

Baby cuddles are the best :cloud9: come on baby you need to listen to mummy! :lol: x


----------



## Hann12

Lovely names Jary!

Love the Noah pics!!

Reflexologist said I'm not ready to go into labor and is pretty sure I'll get my appointment on Monday with the mw. I'm booked into see her on the weds again. Bit rubbish!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: hun, she may be wrong, you never know when these baby's will turn up! X


----------



## Hann12

I hope she's wrong but suspect she's not. I always had in my head that it would happen around 16th as that was my original due date before they bought be forwards. Just rubbish to think I could have another week feeling like this. :(


----------



## Jary

Hann that baby might just decide 'hmm I'm bored now, I'll come out' before you expect it too.

I can't imagine how frustrating it must be for you. I'm annoyed as it is at having to sleep on the sofa...I can't tell you how much I miss my bed!

I'm sitting reading a book this afternoon but my eyes are so heavy! May need to have a nap lol


----------



## Hann12

Jary I hope so! I mean how exact can rubbing someone's feet be to predict labour?! Only time will tell though. I'd get the nap in if I was you. I just had a 45 min snooze too.


----------



## Jary

i didnt have a nap in the end...got into Maternity Ward and Desparate midwives again lol

i can't decide what to do now tho. I keep thinking about reading my book, then just watching tv but then i keep thinking about our 6 monthly flat check by the agency tomorrow and they havent said what time so i should really be tidying up..the flat is ok but could do with extra tidying...its irritating me but i guess that's the nesting. Only thing is is that i do feel tired but keep thinking its bad for me if i just sit around.

Does anyones bump get sore and tender underneath? now that we have a full length mirror in our bedroom ive been trying to have a look at it but it looks fine. Feels weird too lol

OH rang me when he was on his lunch and said he was talking to some of his colleagues about the baby and mentioned that he or she had been quieter than usual, but still moving enough. He said they then told him they had the same thing a couple of days before labour started! Gave me a bit more hope haha


----------



## mathgenius33

Hi everyone, I've been gone for a while because I've been very busy with my new daughter, Rachel, who was born on Sunday May 5 at 9:04 am. She came 6 days before our due date, and my birth story is pretty interesting, a lot of people say. I was induced supposedly after my water broke on its own at home at midnight, and I ended up going from 1 to 10 cm in about an hour. The pushing lasted 15 minutes. Supposedly I'm something of a special case.

The baby ended up being a pretty small baby in weight, just under 6 pounds at 5 and 15 oz. But her height was 19 inches. The doctors all said she was perfect, even though I was concerned because she's so skinny. That she has so little body fat is probably a result of all the swimming I did, and is most likely a good thing. Her health is perfect, and that's what I cared about the most. She passed all the tests with flying colors and is home with us now. 

We opted to stay 2 days in the hospital (and I forgot my laptop) since DH and I are so new to this and wanted to be sure we had everything down. We even met with several lactation consultants and got the whole breastfeeding thing down! I'll warn everyone that BREASTFEEDING IS REALLY DIFFICULT. We have been spending a lot of time on it, but Rachel can latch and being that today is her 4th day, she will probably start gaining weight by tomorrow. She does need her diaper changed with the black goopy stuff, which means we know she is eating well.

Good luck to everyone else. I can't wait to hear from other people who are having their babies this week. I know a lot of people probably will be.


----------



## Jary

Oh wow math congrats!!! Can't wait to see pics and glad you had such a good labour and birth!


----------



## Powell130

Congrats!! Sounds like you had an awesome labor :) I'm jealous. Can't wait to see pictures of your little one <3


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Wow congrat's Math! I can't wait to see some pictures :D X


----------



## nearlythere38

Congratulations hun!! X


----------



## robinson380

Hi ladies! Congrats to all the mommies of may babies already born. I have not been on bnb in forever due to computer issues. Good luck to everyone yet to deliver. I will be induced on Friday......excited, nervous, etc....


----------



## Powell130

robinson380 said:


> Hi ladies! Congrats to all the mommies of may babies already born. I have not been on bnb in forever due to computer issues. Good luck to everyone yet to deliver. I will be induced on Friday......excited, nervous, etc....

I'm nervous with you! I go in tonight!! Kinda freaking out over here


----------



## Jary

Good luck with tonight Powell and good luck for Friday Robinson!

Just wondering what to do here...baby is moving but there are longer periods between movement and when he or she does move they aren't as strong as usual....think I should give someone a call?


----------



## Powell130

I've heard some say baby slows down a little before labor but it's always better to be safe than sorry and you'll have piece of mind if you do call


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Jary I think there's a thread in 3rd tri about reduced movements. I think they generally don't tend to worry as long as you have 10 movements a day but if your worried it's better to just get checked even just for piece of mind x


----------



## Jary

Thanks. Baby has moved more than 10 times in half an hour nevermind an hour and my book says in the 9th month as long as some movement is felt in a day then it should be ok. I'm just gonna keep monitoring baby's movements...it's almost like he or she is more relaxed than anything. 

I don't know if the increase in BH today has contributed to anything. I listened to the Doppler earlier and hb was fine...tho hard to get as I heard it right down in my pelvis and didn't help my belly was so damn hard!

I think the movements are ok but if they get any less I will call.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I think it's 10 an hour. I've just read the thread but can't remember what it said :lol: baby brain! X


----------



## mathgenius33

I hope everything goes great Powell, I'm very excited for you. You're going to do so great!

When I was in transition and said my pain level was 9 no one believed me because they thought I was still 2-3 cm dilated. I asked for an epidural and they said it was too early. Then once I started telling them my pain level was 10, they checked my cervix again and told me to start pushing because I was 10 cm dilated already. Then the anesthesiologist came in and was told it was too late for the epidural. Rachel was here within about 15 minutes of that. I'll tell you one thing, it was extremely painful, but at least now I know what it feels like to give birth without an epidural.


----------



## Powell130

I just got off the phone with the hospital and they don't have any beds available right now so I gotta call back at 9. I'm ready to go in now! lol


----------



## Powell130

Still no bed available, now we gotta wait for them to call me when one opens up. I'm so frustrated :/


----------



## Jary

Well ladies this looks like it might be time for me...my waters have broken but looks like meconium so rang hospital and going in to be monitored.

I think OH is stressing a bit lol


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Well ladies this looks like it might be time for me...my waters have broken but looks like meconium so rang hospital and going in to be monitored.
> 
> I think OH is stressing a bit lol

Omg Jary, FX'd for you. Good luck hun!!!


----------



## nearlythere38

Jary said:


> Well ladies this looks like it might be time for me...my waters have broken but looks like meconium so rang hospital and going in to be monitored.
> 
> I think OH is stressing a bit lol

Wow good luck Jary hope all goes well xx


----------



## Hann12

Yay Jary - hope he/she comes soon! So excited to hear from you!

My due date today!! No sign yet but hey I knew I'd be over lol!

Anna - hope you get a bed soon!

Congratulations on all the new arrivals! They sound gorgeous!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh that sucks Powell! Hope a bed becomes available soon! 

Jary OMG good luck sweetie! Hope everything goes as smoothly as can be :D 

:hugs: Hann, hopefully LO won't keep you holding on mch longer! x


----------



## Jary

Quick update; no baby yet. They started the hormone drip on me to speed things up due to the meconium but baby seems perfectly happy. Currently at 6cm and unfortunately due to baby's position my back labour is horrendous. Managed so far with gas and air but have into pethadine which was wonderful as I got a bit of a break from contractions. It's worn off not tho and can't have anymore until about 8pm.

So going ok so far. All the midwives and docs are happy with my progress. Just can't wait until baby is here. I can see why some people only do this childbirth thing once!!!


----------



## robinson380

Good luck powell and jary!!! 

Is anyone being given cytotec or had it in the past. I go in tonight at 8pm and they will insert cytotec into the vagina and start pitocin in the morning. At my last Drs appt on Tuesday I was 70% effaced and 1/2cm dilated.


----------



## cgav1424

It's raining babies... Yay! I love it!

Good luck Jary and Powell.. hope you get a bed soon, Anna!

Robinson - I had Cytotec with DD1. I was effaced and dilated (I don't remember how much) and the first dose got me to 4 cm and then stopped working. I denied a second dose and just wanted Pitocin, but fortunately my doctor was in the hospital at the time and he came and broke my water and that's what really got me going. I went from 4-10 in an hour and a half after my water broke. It's my understanding that the Cytotex softens your cervix more than actually inducing labor. I hope it works for you though! Good luck!!!

Keep the updates coming, ladies!

Life has been crazy with two kids and a newborn. I'll update properly later. xx


----------



## Hann12

Good luck Jary and Powell!

Well I might be in the early stages too - getting contractions every few minutes lasting a minute but they are not out of control painful so I'm not sure if its early labour or false labour. Just sitting it out for now. They are getting a bit more painful, and I feel a lot of pressure too but I'd think that I would be in more pain at 3 minutes apart which makes me think its not properly there yet. I had 4 days of on off labour with DD so potentially that's what's happening here. Will keep you updated


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck jary and Powell! Omg the babies are flying out now! 

Hann don't leave it too late that's exactly what my contractions were like the whole time with Noah. In fact I've still got a screenshot On my phone of the contraction timer. I was having them every 1-3 minutes lasting 1 minute or so! Good luck!! X


----------



## Powell130

Robinson, they Gave me that as an option but i opted for cervidil. I didn't know it was a vaginal pill tho :dohh:


----------



## Powell130

Sorry ladies I meant to get on here earlier and update. We got settled into our hospital room around 6:15AM and i got hooked up to the monitor. I've been having contractions for a few weeks but never feel then lol but they were irregular. My doc showed up with the cervidil at like 8:45. She checked me and swept my membranes - didn't even know she did that til she told me! I figured it'd hurt really bad. I was a tight 1CM, 70% effaced and baby was -2, my over all bishop score was a 6. Started the cervidil A little after 9AM. My nurse had hubs and i walk the halls a few hours later which made my contractions increase to 2-3 minutes which apparently was too fast so my nurse started me on some IV fluids to help slow them down or she would have had to call my doc and she would have took the cervidil out. But luckily it showed them down. We've walked the halls 2x since, which seems like it's helped also cuz my contractions have been slowly getting stronger. After the last walk around 3, i broke down and got some meds. Just IV tho, haven't gotten an epi yet but think i will get one before they start pitocin lol they haven't checked me again, but Will when it's time to take the cervidil out when the 12 hours is up around 9. Just got done eating dinner so now just chillin' and watching the news lol hoping for progress when they check me, but not too much to where i can't get an epi if i settle on one


----------



## Powell130

Update - not much of one but here goes lol! 80% - Barely over 1 CM -	baby is -1
Rather than trying another round of cervadil, we're gonna try cytotek (sp?) So Robinson we'll be trying it out together !! Lol but mine is an oral pill...hmm


----------



## Jary

Update on me!

Baby Alice Eloise born at 01:41 this morning weighing 7lbs. Labour was awful due to her being back to back, but got there in the end.

She is perfect and will update later with pics and a full update :)

Good luck Powell! Hope Philip shows soon!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like everything is going in the right direction Powell. 

Congratulations Jary so glad she's here safe and sound well done!!Can't wait to see pics and hear all about it x


----------



## nearlythere38

Awww congratulations Jary!!! Xx


----------



## Powell130

Congrats hun. Not gonna lie, I'm a little jealous hehe. Go you for getting thru the back to back labor!! Looking forward to your big update!!

AFM- just took my sleeping pill, gonna try to get some rest before my next dose of cytotec


----------



## Jary

Can't wait until your Philip is here Powell! Is it still the 10th may there? Would be lovely if our babies shared the same birthday as they were due on the same day!

I had like two doses of pethadine and it was amazing lol the rest of the time I just used gas and air. Couldnt believe the amount of fluid i kept in my belly lol. The worst part was at the end with all the pressure down below....I kept feeling like I needed to open my bowels but it was baby's head pressing down. And ouch did it sting when the head came out! I have two grade 1 tears near my urethra but surprisingly enough it doesn't burn as bad as I thought it would. Just need to work on my pelvis floors as going to the loo earlier on was a bit of a dash.

The doctors were considering a CS because my cervix wasn't moving along too well and it got me a bit upset but they continued to increase the hormone drip and I even got out of bed for a bit so I think that helped!

Still can't believe she's here. I'm in the post natal ward now in a 4 bedded bay but with only one other lady. Alice won't go to sleep for much lol. Because she pooped in me we both have to stay for observation for 24 hours so I can't go home until tomorrow morning which sucks but as long as she's ok and I can get someone to show me how to breast feed. Plus I imagine the docs may be down to check her over.

Luckily OH can visit from 10 am until 9 pm. Miss him being with me already :( so tired but I can't sleep having baby near me and worrying she's going to disturb the lady next to me. I really need OH here....oh and he didn't faint! Lol he was really supportive and did feel iffy at the end but he just needed a moment :)


----------



## Hann12

Jary that's amazing news - huge congratulations I am so happy for you and well done you for a back labour with limited pain relief! You are a strong lady! 
Hope you got some rest and your hubby will be back with you before you know it. Enjoy your first proper day with her - take lots of photos and videos! What lovely news to wake up to! :)

Powell - hope its not long now for you 

Nothing happening for me, 4 hours of contractions and they stopped, same thing happened with DD - had 4 days of stop/start so I'm not overly surprised but still a bit depressed as thought I might be more efficient this time round. Apparently not anyway! Going to try and forget about it all today and just hope the baby comes naturally in the next few days without too much stop/start hope raising :(


----------



## Jary

Thanks Hann! And your on/off labour might mean your body gearing up for the proper thing! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Lol Alice is such a grumpy little thing. Loves being near mummy and not wanting to let her get some sleep! And bless her little suits are too big but I think she'll fill them soon enough :)

And just how weird is a baby belly after the baby?! All jelly and squishy hehe!


----------



## Hann12

Ah bless her, she sounds gorgeous! I have to say I'm jealous of everyone who has had their babies, I'm almost the last one left here and it's only 10th may! And I'm a second timer!

Lol about the belly - yes it's like that for a while then it gets better


----------



## Powell130

A jary - it's 2:45 AM on the 10th so there's a very good chance It could happen


----------



## Jary

This may sound horrible but I think she looks weird! Haha she is so cute tho and has tonnes of black hair! Just like me when I was born!

Hann don't worry that baby will surprise you I'm sure!

Powell I'm so excited for you! Hope your labour isn't too bad and all goes well :) it's nearly baby Philips' time to arrive!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope things are progressing well Powell!! :D 

Sounds like you and OH done really well Jary!! The head coming out is what we usually describe as the ring of fire as it burns so much :lol: I felt it with Caitlin but didn't with Thomas or Noah ... but to be fair Noah came out in one fell swoop ... none of that head first, next contraction body malarky :haha:

Won't be long till OH comes then hopefully you can catch up on some sleep hun. Congratulations again :D x


----------



## Jary

Crikey yeah I agree on the 'ring of fire'! Haha it feels like its worse than it is but when baby's head is out its ok and then that final push to get the body out brings a massive amount of relief! I saw the midwife get the injection ready for the placenta delivery but I don't think she actually gave it to me :/ placenta came out pretty easily soon after baby :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

The relief is unbelievable :lol:

They usually give you the injection whilst your delivering baby's body. I ended up having it about 3 minutes after Noah was born as he came so fast nothing was ready :haha:

Powell I hope little Phillip is finally on his way, if he's not already here :cloud9:

Hann how are you today?

How's all the new mummies doing, Jary, nearly, math and anyone else I've missed x


----------



## Hann12

No news from me, guessing it will be a while yet arrghhhhh!! 
Am I the last to go? Can't believe that when its only 10th May!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Hann, I'm not sure who else is left. Were most of us due the beginning of May then? My DD was 7th May (8th by hospital dates) x


----------



## Jary

I'm trying to get Alice to breast feed but at the moment she doesn't seem overly interested...she has shown some interest by opening her mouth but other than that she just sleeps! Or cries when we disturb her or put a hat on her or anything that involves being fussed over!!

She's had some pics taken by a photographer who comes round the ward. We may buy a pack of portraits as they are so adorable! I've got her in bed with me at the moment after trying to feed her and she's decided to go to sleep! Again lol


----------



## Hann12

She's probably just recovering - labour is a big deal for them. Give it a few days and you'll be wishing she was sleeping lol :)
Glad you are getting lovely cuddles and hope the photos are good


----------



## Jary

I hope so Hann...the mw said I need to try feeding her every 4 hours to get her used to the idea. I've been able to squeeze some colostrum out and put it in her mouth and she made a very small attempt at suckling a nipple.

She has had a bath this morning so its probably worn her out as it wasn't her favourite thing haha


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It took Noah a week to start feeding properly they're very sleepy for the first week or so. 

We got the bounty portraits too :) we got the USB stick and got loads of free gifts too. They should be arriving in the next couple of days. They really are lovely aren't they! C


----------



## Jary

The USB pack is a good deal actually cause you get loads of stuff free!

I know Alice will feed eventually, but I kinda feel like I'm neglecting her a little! She's very content when not being disturbed and I worry sometimes that she's too sleepy!

OHs mum has been to visit an brought some pink gifts lol. Spoke to my mum and gran and they are so over the moon that she has arrived before they get here so they can see her :)


----------



## Powell130

8.5!!! Eeek i think he's going to have a May 10 birthday Jary :) it's only 11:42 AM here so plenty of time!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

As long as you keep waking her and trying to get something into her, she will develop her own pattern soon. I had to wake Noah for a week before he started waking himself for feeds. Don't worry about her being sleepy the pethedine will not help with that either, but she should start waking a bit more in a few days or so.

Aww that's lovely about your mum and gran, bet they can't wait to meet her :D I can't wait to see the piccies when you get home and sorted, I bet she is gorgeous :cloud9: 

8.5cm Powell?! Eeekkk good luck hun, won't be long now X


----------



## Jary

Yay 8.5! When I was 8cm they were able to stretch me a bit and I was able to start pushing :) good luck Powell! That last hurdle of pushing is the hardest but luckily the shortest!

Thanks miss mummy moo, I will just keep trying her, the mw said that's all I can do but they would worry if she remains sleepy as it could be a sign she's jaundiced but she does wake up (a lot) when we disturb her so I think she should be ok. It's probably me being rubbish at positioning her!


----------



## nearlythere38

Jary my lo was exactly the same. She basically slept the first 24 hours and showed no interest in feeding at all. And because her blood sugars were low they had to give her cup feeds of prem baby formula. But she started feeding the next day and believe me Shes found her appetite. 2 hourly today and almost constant at night. Exhausted x


----------



## Jary

Thanks nearly! Some of the midwives have said how she's still young and obviously isn't desparately hungry. I have however got her with the help of the night midwife to latch on and she fed for about 20 minutes. She woke just now after sleeping nearly 2 hours and latched with me for a few seconds before coming off and falling asleep! She starts showing hungry signs when in her cot but next to me she goes to sleep lol. 

I have at least felt proud of myself and her for getting her latched that second time. If only for a few seconds. It means we are both learning slowly but surely! At least when I go home ill have OH to help me settle her. Luckily the nice midwife on tonight has gone to warm her blankets as that seemed to settle her last time. Hope I can get more sleep before the day starts!


----------



## nearlythere38

Thats good that Shes latched again. Ava is getting better at feeding by the day. Yesterday i fed her 2 hourly, sometimes this meant waking her, other times She was rooting within an hour. BUT....fed her at 9.30-10pm, and she has just slept 5 hours straight!! Feel so much better. Although i shot up to check she was breathing. Shes just had another big feed so will see how she goes x


----------



## pinktiara

Finally home with Mason this morning all is well so far besides my c section going so aweful. My spinal didn't work as well as it should have so i felt alot of the inside stuff going on. my dr said i was so tense from feeling it all that they could barely get him out. He had little forcep marks on his head :( they were pushing and pulling so much my insides just ache my incision is the least of my pain. He is sleeping about 3 hours at a time pooping feeding and going back to sleep lol. I am only taking tylenol and advil for pain needless to say not helping alot and really frustrating to me that I cant do what i want to do already had two emotional breakdowns hubby keeps telling me to relax but its very hard for me. Mason was 9 lbs at birth 8 lbs today when going home big guy no wonder my insides hurt so much lol.
Heres my guyshttps://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s675/lexytiara/null_zpsf253e63f.jpg


----------



## Jary

Oh pink so sorry things didn't go as planned :( I wouldn't have thought they'd continue until your spinal had been topped up but then I suppose once they'd started they had to get baby out quick.

Anyway, he looks gorgeous and healthy and you should be so proud! I can totally understand why you feel a bit down. I would too!

Congrats!

And so far Alice has slept for nearly 2 hours straight and I put her down myself. Went to the loo fully expecting to come back to her crying but she was all snug like a big in a rug! 

Just need to work on this feeding.

Hopefully they'll do her checks this morning and we can go home! Can't sleep at all in hospital! Lol

Any news Powell?


----------



## Powell130

My sweet baby boy

7 lbs 8 oz 20 in 4:54PM born after 3 hours of pushing and almost 31 hours from beginning of induction till birth
 



Attached Files:







CAM00288.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5









CAM00290.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hann12

He's gorgeous Powell congratulations! 

Hope you are okay pink - he lost a pound in a few days? Wasn't sure if that was a typo? 

Jary - well done on the feeding, BF is hard at first, stick with it and it is amazing!

Long night for me, woke at 1, contractions started at 3am every 12 minutes then I had a sleep at 6am-7am. Still getting tightenings and a general period crampy feeling but not as intense as I would expect. Thinking things will probably tail off again but all this must be doing something and hopefully real labour will kick off properly in the next day or so. It's given me hope!! I'm now having a rest just in case it does start up properly later today as I'm exhausted from about 3 hours broken sleep. Oh and sorry tmi but had 3 'clear outs' and constant back ache so things must be close.


----------



## Powell130

Fx'd for you Hann!! Hope this turns into something for you! Thank you also :) i can't stop starring at him, i can't believe he's mine! It's 3:30AM and i still haven't went to sleep lol keep looking at his face


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Huge congratulations Powell and pink!

Pink sorry things didn't really go to plan but glad he's here safe and sound. He is beautiful. 

3 hours pushing Powell?! You deserve a medal. Congratulations hun he is beautiful. 

Hann I really hope this is the start of things for you. 

Jary hope you manage to get feeding established soon and you get home today. 

We had a bad night with Noah, up every 2 hours wanting feeding. My head is pounding good thing it's the weekend x


----------



## Jary

Woo!! Welcome baby Philip! Gosh Powell you must be exhausted. Did you have an epidural? I can't imagine 3 hours of pushing, I think I only pushed about half an hour but the final contractions made me want to bear down like never before lol.

Hann this is defo it for you. I reckon your labour will start within the next 24 hours :)

I know what you mean about staring. I can't believe she's mine either and that OH and I made her.

She's had another feed this morning but only about 15 mins. Strong suction but a bit sore so not sure she's on completely right. Still, she seems content about it all.

She's had her checks done and all seems well. Slightly jaundiced but the mw said its normal. She hated having to be stripped and her hips moved about!

I did get a bit frustrated last night because I couldn't get her to latch at first and I knew she was hungry because she wouldn't settle in her cot but slept near me. Just glad she's starting to now.


----------



## Hann12

So lovely to hear you are all doing so well!

Powell - I can sympathise on the pushing - I did 2 hours 10 minutes and I thought that was extreme and awful! Did you end up with forceps or an episiotomy? I had to be cut to get her out :(

Things have stalled so just DTD to try and move things along ;) feel a bit crampy now but contractions not picked up. I suspect it will either kick off again tonight/early morning for real or I'll have to have the sweep on Monday to get things moving but either way hopefully my baby will be here by the middle of next week. Exciting!


----------



## Powell130

Almost 3 hours. I rounded up just a tad. Startedpushing between 2:10-2:30 and he was born at 4:54. Hubs said he over heard the nurses talking in the hallway afterward about how well i did for a first timer. Said if they didn't know better, they'd have thought I was an old pro. I think one of the phrases he said they used was "he-man" lol him telling me when he over heard that made me feel pretty good. I mean they told me during and after that i did realllly well but i assumed they tell everyone that lol
Yeah i got an epidural at like 3AM. I made it like 18 hours with it one. I was prettyy proud of myself. The whole labor process want that bad cept for one thing. He was like stuck on a nerve for like 45 minutes which gave me an unholy amount of pressure that wouldn't let up. We tried like 4 different positions and nothing helped. I ended up on my hands and knees..with an epidural.. With my face buried in the pillows, i could even push, i could only SCREAM and cry, like my eyes are swollen lol, i begged got a c section but they knew i didn't want one do they talked me thru it, gave me a bolis (sp?) In my epi and a shot of fenergyn (sp?) In the epi and i guess that relaxed both of us enough for him to move - INSTANT relief. He was born about 30 minutes later..
I didn't get an episemoty but i did get a 2nd degree tear on the inside. Not sure how hadn't stitches I have tho lol didn't think to ask, all i was interested in was starting at his little face <3 no forceps tho, he made it out on his own. Cone head and all hehe. Hubs said after his head started coming out, an arm popped out by his face so kinda superman style. when i get home I'll update with his whole birth story, it'll be easier


----------



## Jary

Sounds like you did really well Powell, well done! The midwives said I did really well for only having gas and air and pethadine, considering labour was 21 hours or so.

Alice and I are back home. She seems to like her new Moses basket but is otherwise not fussed about her new home lol. I did try feeding her but she's very sleepy and couldn't be bothered. Maybe the journey has tired her out...I hope it's just that and she wakes later cause she's hungry.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Welcome home Jary and Alice :happydance:

You did really really well Powell, well done :D x


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Sounds like you did really well Powell, well done! The midwives said I did really well for only having gas and air and pethadine, considering labour was 21 hours or so.
> 
> Alice and I are back home. She seems to like her new Moses basket but is otherwise not fussed about her new home lol. I did try feeding her but she's very sleepy and couldn't be bothered. Maybe the journey has tired her out...I hope it's just that and she wakes later cause she's hungry.

Sounds like you did really well too! Very nicely done without an epi. I comnend you!! There's no way i could have done it without one. By the time i asked for one and my contractions were damn near unbearable..they checked me and i was only 1/2 more dilated than i was before so if i couldn't handle the contractions that weren't doing anything i would definitely not have been able to handle the ones that did lol 
My active labor was 18-19ish and the whole process was 31 hours!


----------



## Jary

Lol as bad as it got I still couldn't face the thought of an epidural!

I'm quite happy to not have the experience for a good few years again now lmao!

I am quite surprised that its not as painful to pee as I thought it would. Bleeding is less now but still very sore. A couple of ladies on the PN ward had to have forceps so I can't imagine how sore they would have been. I'm glad I showed the doc I could do it as she didn't seem convinced I would dilate enough to do it. But we did and Alice did us proud by staying strong throughout (tho at the end of pushing she got a bit tired)

She's met her great grand folks now and an aunt and uncle. She gets to meet my mum and gran tomorrow which I'm so excited for!!


----------



## pinktiara

Jary said:


> Oh pink so sorry things didn't go as planned :( I wouldn't have thought they'd continue until your spinal had been topped up but then I suppose once they'd started they had to get baby out quick.
> 
> Anyway, he looks gorgeous and healthy and you should be so proud! I can totally understand why you feel a bit down. I would too!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> And so far Alice has slept for nearly 2 hours straight and I put her down myself. Went to the loo fully expecting to come back to her crying but she was all snug like a big in a rug!
> 
> Just need to work on this feeding.
> 
> Hopefully they'll do her checks this morning and we can go home! Can't sleep at all in hospital! Lol
> 
> Any news Powell?

Thanks with a spinal there is no top up option it's one injection and that's that so you either get it right or
I get knocked out and they continue but than I couldn't see my son right away. I am so useless this time around makes me crazy but I'm in so much pain with my son it was never like this.


----------



## mathgenius33

I haven't been here in a while because I've been so busy with the baby, but I wanted to say congratulations to everyone who had their baby too. They look so adorable.

Although I only had to push for 15-20 minutes, I remember when she started crowning and they told me it was gonna sting. It did for like a second, but nothing like going through transition as fast as I had with no epidural. It was like being hit by a truck in a way. Also, I got a lot of stitches and I'm still waiting for them to dissolve.

We stayed in the hospital 2 days after she was born, mainly to get as much advice as we could on breast feeding. It wasn't easy to get her used to it, but the milk came in after 4 days of colostrum. She's latching really well now and eating a lot. She has also started to gain weight. We were lucky she didn't lose more than a few ounces because she was born under 6 pounds and I was worried. The nurses and doctors all assured me she is perfectly healthy though. 

A book I read during my pregnancy explained why her birth weight was lower than average even though she is average height (also why my delivery was so fast). It's because I was an athlete during the pregnancy, and the good news is it's supposed to pay off in the long run. I guess we'll see.

Good luck to everyone else too!


----------



## Jary

I've been having issues with breastfeeding...Alice is a chomper and after she's latched on she moves her mouth closer together so it ends up bruising my nipples. I or so upset today because last night she was constantly wanting to feed and I struggled because of the pain. Midwives told me she would be like this but it made me feel like I wasn't able to give her what she needed. But she's been having wet nappies so the mw who came and weighed her today said that's a good sign she is getting enough. So she suggested that even tho nipple sheilds aren't the best, it may give me some respite and I've got some cream too. OH went out to buy me some shields and ended up buying shells so I've had to make do with just the cream but by going by midwifes advice the last two feeds haven't been as painful, so I'm going to try persevere :)

My mum and gran have met her now and bought lots of things for her lol so she's very spoilt!


----------



## mathgenius33

My best advice is to just keep trying your best. That's what I've been doing, and the baby is on the right track.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I hope Alice gets the hang of it soon jary. 

Glad everyone's doing ok. 

Hann how are you you've been quiet?? Good news I hope x


----------



## Jary

I hope it's good news for Hann too!

Yeah I'm trying to keep optimistic about the feeding, but last night I felt bad because I really considered changing to bottle. I know there's nothing wrong with bottle feeding...I was bottle fed after 2 weeks of breastfeeding as I was losing weight and mum had really sore boobs and I'm fine. But I wanted to prove I could do it naturally and give Alice as much goodness as possible. Plus it's good for me too. It's just the pain is unreal sometimes and even when I position her right she still manages to move her mouth about.

I think my milk is starting to come in tho, have collected a bit in my nipple shells lol

How is everyone and babies? Alice has been crying loads this morning and don't know why :( she's asleep now but easily wakes if we move her lol. I'm slowly recovering; bleeding getting lighter but its stinging more when pee due to healing I guess. Belly still feels weird too!

I'm hoping to get on my laptop later to put up some pics of my bubba :)


----------



## Jary

Alice Eloise McNicol :)

Just after birth, with daddy and pic from yesterday
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1227 (480x640).jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1236 (480x640).jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1238 (480x640).jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I understand what you mean about the BFing hun :hugs: as long as you and baby are happy it doesn't matter how your feeding them! She is beautiful :cloud9:

Still no new from Hann ... I'm liking the sound of this :D 

Noah's not doing too bad, he's struggled a little today I think he has quite a bit of trapped wind :( my poor little man x


----------



## Jary

Breastfeeding has gone better today but I've fed her this evening from 6:15 ish and she came off for about 10 mind and wanted fed again! She fed for a further half hour so I couldn't go get my supper and she's still hungry! She has slept a lot today so I wonder if she is having a growth spurt.

And poor Noah...my midwife told me to do tummy time for helping her muscles and she said that it can help with wind so maybe you could try that?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like she's feeding quite well now! Ahh yes be prepared to never have warm food again :haha:

I've never tried tummy time yet but he does love lying on my tummy and he is SO strong with his head!! Caitlin had horrendous colic. She used to scream from 6pm - 10pm every night, it was awful :( we used to ride round and round the dining room with the pushchair, go out in the car, massage her tummy, lie her on our tummy on our arm and many more things :lol:

I don't think Noah has colic I just think he has a little trapped wind at the moment as I went to a friend's house today and I don't think she winded him properly :( x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! I just spent a little time catching up on all of your posts & it's so wonderful to hear about all of the adorable babies being born!

AFM, it's a girl!!! Madelyn Grace was born on her due date - May 7th, at 11:54 pm 7 lbs 9 oz 19 inches! 

Contractions only started getting regular around 7 pm and they were suddenly on top of each other! Called my midwife and was encouraged to stay home for a while and try a shower. It was so painful! After the shower we ended up at the hospital and despite originally wanting an unmedicated birth I was asking for an epidural. Well they checked me at the hospital and I was already 9 cm!!! No time for an epidural & it got to the point that I realized i was holding the baby in while standing. As soon as I said that, midwife checked me again and sure enough I was 10 cm and time to push! Around 20 mins later she was out! 

I've never felt so primal as during pushing. It was as though my body had no choice but to push every time a contraction came. Very weird feeling. 

Unfortunately I ended up with hemotomin (sp?) which basically means when they stitched my second degree tear (which took 45 mins and I could feel the needle going in and out) they apparently missed an artery I had nicked open which was spurting blood beneath my stitches and causing an awful stabbing pain in my bum. Midwife kept coming in, reaching into my uterus and pulling out blood clots which hurt worse that labor. Finally they put me out and sent me to the OR to get my stitches redone. I lost a lot of blood and had to stay in the hospital for an extra day for 2 blood transfusions. I can't believe that as a first timer, labor only really lasted 5 hours (7 pm til midnight)! And I can't believe I did it unmedicated (even though I do admit I asked repeatedly for the epidural only to be told it was too late)!

But, Madelyn is the sweetest happiest baby! She only cries when hungry :) breastfeeding was going well until engorgement where I got too huge for her to latch on properly so I'm actually pumping as we speak. My lactation consultant has me pumping and feeding her the expressed milk in a bottle near my breast so as to fake her out while I sort out the latching problem, but at least she's still drinking my milk. 

Good luck to everyone labor ing soon!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Huge congratulations Bella! Well done :) do we get a sneaky pic of Madelyn?? X


----------



## Jary

Congrats bella! I can't wait to see pics!

I so know what you mean about pushing contractions! It's like you can't do anything else.

I think Alice shocked herself a moment ago when suckling as I think she got too much milk in one go! It seems she cries first thing in the morning and in the evening...I've been feeding her so much but she never seems satisfied. I know she's getting enough because she's peeing plenty and last night had two big poops. Plus I can see my milk in the shields when she's feeding. I guess she's just a hungry baby!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I would love to post pics but I still haven't figure out how to do that in a forum :/


----------



## Jary

Advanced reply and attachments :) but pictures have to be a certain size.

Alice had her first outing in her pushchair to the shops...wasn't out long as we were in a small shopping mall and its so rainy and cold today. 

The midwife came round today and gave me a little cup to put in expressed milk and she said I can feed Alice that way. I tried it and she had some but I think she wasn't sure how to drink it.

I was crying in laughter earlier as OH had just changed her nappy and I was about to cup feed her when I heard and felt this massive fart! And yes she made a big poop. So funny coming from such a tiny person!


----------



## nearlythere38

Jary i know the feeling, trying to get to grips with breastfeeding Ava and its challenging, even though i managed with my second for a couple of months. She is on me constantly through the night, barely going 2 hours and then not settling in between. i gave her a dummy last night after each feed just to settle her to sleep and it worked so got slightly more sleep. i have oversupply again, so day 7 and my boobs are still engorged and painful, and leaking like crazy. my let down is fast and strong and she often coughs and chokes on it. im trying to avoid pumping because i made that mistake last time, want my body to reduce supply naturally hopefully!! i wake up thinking ive had enough get me the formula, but i am resisting for now in the hope of improving.


----------



## Jary

I think I may have to give in with a dummy soon lol. She sleeps better when she co sleeps with us but little monkey keeps lying on her side and not her back and when I move her she wakes up.

It's night that's the worst but the mw today said you make more milk at night and babies know do thats why they are constantly hungry!


----------



## nearlythere38

Well ended up back in hospital last night after having a funny turn. Ive an abcess in my c section scar. So now on IV antibiotics and in until at least tomorrow. They may be draining it but are undecided. 

I couldnt even hold Ava last night so hubby had to take her home with him at midnight, which meant he had to bottle feed her. Managed to get some sleep and he brought her back today. Decided to keep her on formula now because 1) the antibiotics make your milk taste nasty apparently, 2) she slept four hours after each bottle feed as opposed to 1.5-2 hours with breast, and 3) i am in no fit state to persevere. I feel sad bout it but relieved at the same time


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Nearly - more important for you to be healthy and able to care for her! Hang in there!


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone sorry for the silence, had a horrible 5 days of stop start labour before it finally started for real on Monday night and we had our baby boy late last night. He's totally gorgeous! Was a tricky labour as he turned back to back during it so I managed to labour in the natural birth centre but after 2 hours of pushing he wasn't turning and he actually started going higher even though I was fully dilated. With my slipped discs and sciatica they decided I had to go to the labour ward where I got an epidural and they tried to turn him. An hour later I was allowed to start pushing again and 40 mins later out he came. He is a big boy at 8 pounds 2 but amazingly I had no tears or episiotomy so I'm feeling really normal. We left the hospital after 10 hours and have been at home enjoying lots of cuddles since then. He's feeding really well, really good latch and not too sore at the moment, early days though!
Feel so lucky to have my gorgeous girl and handsome boy!


----------



## Jary

Yay congrats Hann!!! What have you called your little boy??

Well I can sympathise with you on the back labour! Sounds like a bit of an ordeal but you've done it and he's here! Can't wait to see pics of him. I got excited when I saw you had posted!! We knew your silence must have meant baby arrival!

And nearly sorry to hear about your abcess :( hope you are on the mend soon. I bet you are disappointed about the BF but at least your little on has had some and she will be perfectly fine :)

Alice had her heel prick test today. Wasn't too bothered by it and also only woke once in the night to feed! So we had a good few hours sleep :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww yay Hann, so so please for you!! What have you called him? Sorry the labour didn't go as planned but at least your both safe and sound :) x


----------



## Hann12

Oops sorry in my rush I can't believe I forgot his name lol - it's Henry Edward. So happy he's here!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

What a beautiful name! Congrats again Hann! X


----------



## cgav1424

Wow Hann! 8 lbs 2 ounces!!! So much bigger than your little Annabelle! Massive congrats, hon! Henry Edward is a beautiful name!

Is that it then? Are we waiting on anyone else to deliver? We did it ladies! Yay us! xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats hann!!


----------



## Jary

Are we still waiting for sass?

Haven't heard anything so hoping that's a good sign!

How is everyone today? Alice is going through a phase where she only wants to feed for a little while and then get hungry a couple of mins later. Cheeky girl!


----------



## nearlythere38

Ava was doin that when i was bf. How old is Alice now, cos they told me that was normal for day 6.

Afm, Im doing my nut in this hospital. Stuck here with this bloody drip in. Theres talk of draining the abcess tomorrow but possibly under general anaesthetic which i really do not want! Ava doin great though, 2/3 oz every 3-4 hours and sleeping on a night more insyead of day. Shes such a good baby x


----------



## Jary

Alice is day 6 today...she started doing it yesterday so maybe its normal. She got weighed yesterday and is very nearly back to her birthweight. The midwife said it can take up to ten days so she's doing really well! Going to be a chubby baby in no time lol.

And do you know how big the abcess is? I'd have thought they'd just local it and drain it! Seems a bit excessive putting you under! Hope it gets sorted soon, IV antibiotics should make a lot of difference!


----------



## nearlythere38

I think the idea was that if they did general they could open ul a bit of the section wound and make sure it was properly drained and clean, its spread along the top of the scar as well. However, Ive asked them to try the local first so they are going to do it first thing tomorrow morning, but doing it this way it could refill so may still need general.


----------



## Jary

Ah I see, I guess they want to be thorough which is good.

But with the local and your IVABs it should be all ok :)


----------



## Sass827

Hey girls! Sorry I fell off for a bit. Taking care of Dylan has been overwhelming after the c section. Bfing is so hard and really time consuming. She's eating almost 4 oz every 4 hours of expressed milk from a bottle or just going on the boob for 3 hours at a time. I'm drained! And still trying to do a bit of work here and there. I'm crushed for sure. How's everyone else holding up?
So happy you had your little guy Hann. And you were right - he was a big boy!


----------



## Jary

Hey sass! I know the feeling of a hungry baby! Alice sometimes takes so long and then she'll come off and want to feed again soon after!

Did everything go ok??

How's everyone else? Busy I presume :D we've all got our hands full of little bundles. I think we've been spending more time changing nappies than anything else. Alice loves to make very un-lady like noises and explosions, usually when you've just fed her to settle her lol.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congratulations sass!

Yup all busy here too, it's hard to keep up :lol: x


----------



## Powell130

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...induction-labor-birth-story.html#post27489727


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Lovely birth story Powell congrats again x


----------



## pinktiara

Been busy with my two here but not nearly as hard as i expected it to be now i can do more still in pain from my neck and back but its bearable funny how my incision is the least of my concerns pain wise.


----------



## Jary

Sounds like everyone is busy! I mean, we've got our gorgeous babies to stare at and that takes up a lot of time!

Alice is past her birth weight now and we've registered her too :) hearing test very good and she has her appointment for paed physio for her positional talipes. 

Breastfeeding was going ok but had a lot of pain last night in left boob :( 

Just curious are any of you girls still having red lochia? The info you get says that by now it should be brown but its the same for me.

Hope all mummies and babies are doing well xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How old is Alice Jary? I think mine was red for about 2 weeks. I only stopped about 1.5 weeks ago x


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> Sounds like everyone is busy! I mean, we've got our gorgeous babies to stare at and that takes up a lot of time!
> 
> Alice is past her birth weight now and we've registered her too :) hearing test very good and she has her appointment for paed physio for her positional talipes.
> 
> Breastfeeding was going ok but had a lot of pain last night in left boob :(
> 
> Just curious are any of you girls still having red lochia? The info you get says that by now it should be brown but its the same for me.
> 
> Hope all mummies and babies are doing well xxx

I spend most of my time just staring at PJ in amazement. I still haven't wrapped my mind around the fact that just a few weeks ago, he was still in my belly. 
We got the paperwork yesterday to request his birth certificate - just one more step closer to him becoming a 'real baby' :) he passed his hearing retest with flying colors, he didn't pass his left ear in the hospital.
Try using coconut oil on your nipples, it's worked better for me than any of the creams/wipes we spent so much money on lol
My lochia is still red. The flow got really light last week and I thought I was done bleeding - not that lucky of course - but it looks like regular period blood, dark red. Not brown yet.
I'm worried PJ isn't gaining his weight back like he's supposed to. He comfort nurses ALOT which has seemed to make my supply do weird things :/ I've been pumping about 1-2oz every 2-3 hours to add to what he's getting from the boob in hopes that'll help the gain. We go back to the doc Tuesday for his 2 week checkup when he's supposed to be back at his birth weight. And tomorrow for a follow up from his diaper rash - which he's had since a day or two after we came home from the hospital, poor little guy :( it's still not gone, but it's making progress with one of my Nanny's remedies...a Massengil vinegar douch diliuted. So I suppose they'll weigh him them. He was 7.1 when we left the hospital Mother's Day - 7.2 the following Tuesday and back down to 7.1 last Friday when we went for the diaper rash :/


----------



## Jary

Alice is 2 weeks tomorrow miss mummy moo. Hope it fades soon!

Powell in sure PJ is ok; Alice went from 7lbs at birth to 6lb 8oz on day 3 but had quickly made up for it. As for the nipples I've found the purified lanolin cream brilliant! 

It's a bit annoying when baby wants to feed all the time; Alice cluster feeds and I think sometimes its comfort feeding too. She's currently just come off the boob after a few mins of feeding (and making out like she was starving) and fallen asleep. Getting lovely smiles tho :)

Anyone else have a baby that makes a loud noise in their nappy? We sure know and Alice doesn't half look smug when she does it!


----------



## Sass827

Mines turned brown but smells like farts! I swear, I think LO has a poopy diaper, but no, it's me and my stinky pad. And I even bought the deodorized kind. Is this what it should be like?! I haven't worn a pad since 5th grade. I remember them being stinky though. Maybe a dumb question, but how often should I change it? 
Dylan's been cluster feeding the last few hours too, and I'm just rolling with it even though our doctor wants her on a schedule. I'm hoping maybe t will help her sleep better tonight. Fx! She screamed last night from 3-5. It was a nightmare. 
Oh and she farts and makes poop sounds like a big man. It's made me jump twice. Very startling.


----------



## Powell130

I always read that the ones with fragrance are bad for you. I could be wrong tho. They gather sweat tho so that's probably why it's smelly


----------



## pinktiara

Fragrance is always a bad idea down there!! my bleeding totally stopped than like a day or so later came back with a vengeance dark and gross ugh. Asked the dr since I dont remember from having my son she said as long as it doesn't smell its totally normal.


----------



## Jary

Yeah I've hot the fragranced ones. I need new ones today so ill buy normal ones. Yeah the lochia isn't smelly just normal period smell. I'm gonna make a dr appointment because I've been getting son really bad rectal (sorry tmi) pain. It's like bad trapped wind but it hurts to pass wind or open my bowels. Just this morning I've got the pain all over my pelvic region and everything hurt to pass urine (not UTI pain). So I'll get it checked out because it sucks!

Alice wanted to cluster feed at about half 3 this morning. Not bad since she had last done it around half 11. So tiring for me tho. So because she wasn't settling she ended up co sleeping with us again :/


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone sorry for the no contact, it's hard work with two little ones!!

Yes still got red bleeding, sometimes it's more browny but others red. It's def lighter now though thankfully. I don't have fragranced ones just normal maternity pads, just smells of period blood. I change mine once something is on it which can be within an hour of wearing sometimes or within 3/4 hours as its slowing down a lot.

Had a sleep breakthrough last night, Henry slept 10.30-7.40 with only one wake up of an hour at 2.30-3.30. I'm sure that won't be repeated but it was lovely to get sleep! 

Jary - I had the pain you are describing first time round and a bit this time. It really hurts. I think it related to wind and just the muscles being strained from labour. It didn't last too long last time but it was weeks rather than days. Hopefully it will go soon :)


----------



## Jary

Thanks Hann! It's a really awful pain and yes it does feel muscular. If its normal then I'll see how it goes. It only really started yesterday.

Wow that's a good sleep! Wish Alice would do that but in her basket!


----------



## Hann12

This was in his basket amazingly! 

My pain is getting worse this morning Jary - it's worse when I pass gas too. As if we didn't need anything else to worry about ;)


----------



## nearlythere38

Craziness here trying to juggle my three. My toddler has had a diarrhea bug for one week now so i am constantly changing nappies. Ava is doing great, she is past her birth weight now at 6.15. And ive been discharged from the hospital care as my abcess has almost gone. 

Avas on bottle but is doing well, feeds more frequently in the day time. Then has longer spells of 4.5-5 hours on a night. Last night it was 6.30-10-2.30-4.30...but when she has that last feed she doesnt seem to settle its like shes crippled with wind, but she gets loads up so im not really sure what the issue is. 

Im also having the 'trapped wind' type pain, i get bad pain when i go to the toilet as well, i have been putting it down to an IBS flare up

Also - re:smelly lochia, defo get it checked. With my second my bleeding went on for 9 weeks and turned smelly...only way i can describe it is like a rotting smell SORRY!!! but it turned out to be endometritis which only came out after i passed a large amount of uterine lining


----------



## Jary

Yeah it's like the soreness is wearing off only to be replaced by the bum pain! It even hurts when I sit down sometimes!

I think my lochia is slowing down. Went to the loo earlier and not as much there.


----------



## cgav1424

Hi yummy mummies!

Wow! I'd forgotten how much work a newborn is! Throw in a busy 12-year-old, a 6-year-old and end of the school year festivities and I'm just exhausted. DH and I have our mornings down to a science now though. Annabel usually wakes me for a feed around 5:30-6 then falls back asleep so I sleep with her while DH wakes DS and DD, they get dressed, he fixes them breakfast and makes lunches then takes them to school. All of this gives me an extra two hours of sleep then Annabel wakes up for another feeding around 8:30. I swear... I have never loved my husband more. He's been such a great help!

As for sleep, Annabel usually wakes every 3 to 3 1/2 hours to eat even at night. A couple of times she's gone 4 hours, but not very often. My doctor wants her on a schedule as well, but I'm still feeding on demand. She's been gaining weight nicely and she started off so tiny that I want her weight gain to continue. She was 5.12 at birth, 5.3 on day 3, 5.6 on day 5, 6.2 at 2 weeks then 6.11 at 2 weeks 5 days. So she's up a pound from birth weight! Yay booby milk! I did supplement her with formula from day 3 until 2 weeks because her jaundice was so bad. She wanted to cluster feed 2 nights ago from midnight to 3 which was by far our worst night. She's usually very considerate and falls asleep on the boob. 

Regarding lochia, Annabel turned 3 weeks on Wednesday and mine stopped then as well. I may get a couple of brown spots here and there but I don't even wear a panty liner anymore. It went from bright red which was thick and had dark red clots to a lighter red which was more fluid-y to a brown for a few days before stopping altogether. I know it can start and stop though so I'm wondering if it'll start up again. Oh, it smelled like a normal period and I changed my pad every time I went to the bathroom. I have my postpartum check up on Tuesday so hopefully everything is returning back to normal and I get cleared to start working out again! My best friend is getting married at the end of August and I have a matron of honor (Ugh... I'm a matron) dress to get into!


----------



## Jary

Sounds like annabel is doing fab cgav! It is so hard when they cluster feed...I never know what to do in the middle of the night when Alice acts like she's a drug addict (her drug being milk)

Went to the loo earlier and I honestly think I'd rather have a contraction again than what I felt :( stupid achey body.


----------



## mathgenius33

It sounds like everyone is doing great. Rachel is a great baby and I can't stand to be away from her even for a half an hour. She sleeps well at night most of the time (we feed every 3-4 hours at night and every 2-3 hours during the day), although last night she wanted to cluster feed until midnight, so I didn't sleep so well.

She'll be 3 weeks old on Sunday and my bleeding has almost stopped. I hope to start swimming again soon, but it's hard since I'm feeding on demand. I'll have to time it really well.

She was born at 5 lbs 15 oz and is now over 7 pounds, so I must be on the right track with breastfeeding. Does anyone else have the problem where the baby pees and poos and the diaper won't hold it in very well?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Noah isn't BF but we have had problem's with nappys. On a night we now put him in the next size up nappys and aim to change him at least every 2 hours in the day (or once he's pooped!) 

Sounds like everyone is doing so well! :)

Math I'm hoping to start swimming again soon, it's the only exercise I can do that should be ok for my pelvis x


----------



## Jary

We don't have any issues with nappies apart from once when it escaped and poop got all over her blanket. It's a good thing we don't have problems with the because when she poops she really poops!

I'm hoping to do some exercising...don't know what sort as I'm rubbish at any sort of sport lol. I do need to find something tho because I'd like by body toned up and I want to get the implant fitted ASAP and last time I gained weight with it (tho i started gaining once I got my car and I got lazy) Alice is 3 weeks next Friday so from then I can have it in so I'll try get an appointment made on Tuesday :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

My lochia went from bright red to brown to yellow (which I read is normal) and now it's actually back to reddish brown. Does have a slightly icky smell to it, not quite like period blood, but I have been back to the dr to check for infection due to an excessive amount of pain down there (i had hematoma after birth - didn't know if it was related to that or an infection) and was told no infection. Personally I just think lochia smells terrible! As for changing the pad, I change it everytime I use the bathroom.


----------



## Sass827

I prob just need to change my pad more often. Ive goe from red to brown and back to red, but its so light anymore. hoping it goes away soon. still dealing with hemmeroids though so I'm almost bleeding as much from the back as the front. :(
Know what occurred to me yesterday? 
It's so wild how much less I pee now! I feel like its so rare. And I'm still drinking tons of water, but rarely peeing. Love it! Is everyone else like this too? 
Bummed I'm no where near being able to excersize since I had a c section. Just stopped ain meds a day or two ago, but I can't walk or do stairs very much. I cant wait to get back to Normal!


----------



## Jary

This might sound daft but has anyone had any clitoral pain? Every now and then mine damn well hurts! It's like someone has given it a swift kick!

Anywho, Alice was feeding from midnight to 2am last night and slept for only 3 hours so I'm so so so tired and she's wide awake this morning! Even when she was settling last night in her basket she's so noisy...constantly making squeaky and grunty noises. She did fill her nappy very audibly when I picked her up and kept farting away! Wondered if she was making the noises to get rid of wind. She normally squeaks loads anyway. Picking her up sounds like an old creaky door xD


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jary - YES!!! Did you have a catheter?? I was wondering if that's why... Despite an unmediated birth, I ended up needing a trip to the OR for hematoma after birth, hence the catheter... Been wondering myself about the clitoral pain!!


----------



## Jary

No I didn't! Which is why I wondered why I'm getting the damn pain since that's at the top and away from most of the 'drama'. Maybe the nerves got a bit stretched??

It sucks doesn't it? Kinda has a heavy feel to it too. Gah! Yet another ailment to add to our post pregnancy bodies!


----------



## Jary

Hey ladies! Hope everything is going well with LO's and everyone is healing nicely :)

We are doing ok but breastfeeding is still hard as I can't see myself doing it in public. Just got an implant fitted today to make sure no more babies for a while!

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Glad your doing well Jary ... I love your new avatar :cloud9:

Have you been to BFing group? I know a friend of mine was nervous about BFing in public and she built u built up the confidence going to the group. 

We're doing well. Noah gave us his first ever none windy smiles this morning at 6 weeks and 3 days :cloud9: he is still such a happy content little baby :D We have our 6 week check up on Thursday and will be getting an appointment for his injections soon ... which I am NOT looking forward too :( x


----------



## Jary

Aww I can't wait till Alice gives us proper smiles! Glad you guys are doing well. 

I've started going to nurture group on a Wednesday...it's to get LO weighed and other mums can chat etc. they reassure you it's fine to feed there should you need to. I didn't but if Alice gets hungry next time then ill give it a go.

How much does your little man weigh now? Alice was 8lbs at 2 weeks 5 days so I know for sure she's getting good milk! Lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That sounds like the perfect way to start :)

Last time he was weighed was at 4+6 and he was 8lb 11oz. I'll be getting hun weighed on Thursday and I'm expecting almost 9 1/2lb if not more :) I try and Gerry him weighed weekly but I didn't go last week with it being the school holidays. 

When will you be getting Alice weighed again? X


----------



## Jary

He's doing really well then!

Getting Alice weighed on Wednesday :) she's getting a double chin now lol, little chubster!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: Noah has one too :haha: It's very cute!

Oh you'll have to post her weight! :D x


----------



## nearlythere38

Hey ladies! Glad ur all well. Were good. On a bit of trial and error to sort Avas wind issues out. Started with dentinox and did nothing, then comfort milk and gaviscon, improved in some ways not in others, so then changed to avent variflow bottles and *touch wood* shes happier. She can go a long 6 hour stretch of sleep but shes doing it early in the evening so would loooove her to move it a bit later, 11-5 would be FAB lol

She got weighed last wednesday at 3 weeks 1 day and was 7.15....a pound gain in a week!!! Heres my little chubster 
 



Attached Files:







20130603_201056.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww look at all her hair nearly!! She's like Noah he had lots :)

Sorry to hear she's been suffering with wind. We find the Dr Brown's bottles are a godsend for Noah. We usr infacol with it too :thumbup: 

Sounds like she's putting on weight well. Noah is putting 10-12ozs a week on :) x


----------



## Jary

Aww she is gorgeous! Her hairs' lovely...Alice's gets so greasy really quickly lol. She's still got her hairy ears and hairy back! Tho I'm hoping that hair falls out soon lol

I think she may have an intolerance to something I'm eating as she has mucus in her poo. Will ask the breastfeeding lady at nurture group tomorrow. She did say last week that lots of poopy nappies for a breastfed baby is unusual :/ but Alice never seems distressed about it.

How's everyone's healing going? I'm still trying to get used to my post preg body. But at least I'm not sore or achey now. Finding that I don't feel as strong as before...like my muscles have lost some strength. Anyone else?


----------



## nearlythere38

Missmummymoo i had problems with my second and tried evrrything so its like deja vu. But i didnt get on with the dr browns bottles. I think its a bit of silent reflux with Ava but hopefully were managing it!

Jary - Ava gets really greasy hair too lol. It goes alot darker. Well i had a section but im feeling pretty good. Im still a bit sore in my tummy and still some pain before going to the loo. But it feels good to be getting out walking. Started dieting yesterday as well!


----------



## Jary

I'd like to get out walking but there's no parks of nice walking paths near us. Just a very long main road lol.

I need to start a diet! This flabby belly ain't gonna shift itself! Once that goes ill feel a bit better about my stretch marks. They are so ugly :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've started the 30 day shred! It's brutal but hopefully I'll have good results. I still need to lose at least another stone though. 

Noahs hair gets greasy too but I think it's also tree weather! X


----------



## Sass827

Still 2 weeks til my 6 week appointment. Really hoping the dr gives me the ok to start working out. I've lost 25 of my 50 lb gain, but I know the first 25 was the easier part. 
Dylan has loads of wind too. She can move it easily during the day, but screams terribly at night. From 9-11 solid and any other time she fully wakes to eat or be changed. Lack of sleep for me is so rough. :(
Jary- did you see this weeks game of thrones?! I'm shocked!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I lost 1 stone after Noah ... I've lost another 3lb through eating healthy and light exercise. I still need to lost another stone to be at pre pregnancy weight and another stone on top of that to be where I will be happy! Weight loss after pregnancy is so hard. Hope you get the all clear for the exercise Sass! 

:hugs: for Dylan, colic is awful :( x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jary - I read that some bf babies poop after every feed and its perfectly normal! It said what is normal for your baby is normal. It's when you have a baby that starts pooping much more or much less than he or she usually does is when you need to worry/ call the doctor. 

I feel like my body will never go back to normal :( somehow I ended up with nerve damage a week after I gave birth. I randomly started with a lot of constant pain in my left leg, and weakness. I've taken a few minor falls - one of which was when I was holding Madelyn - which really scared me (we are both ok - I landed on my bum and she had no idea anything went wrong). I had to see a neurologist and I go back tomorrow for an MRI and EMG. Neurologist thinks I damaged two separate nerves but he can't figure out why it took a week after labor to show up, and why it would be present in the first place since I had a very quick (3 hour or so) unmedicated birth. So between that, sore breasts/nopples, sore crotch still, & severe constipation due to the painkillers im now on (sorry if TMI) - I just can't wait for my body to stop hurting!!!


----------



## Jary

*hugs* bella. Last thing you need is more pain! We've already done that part 

It's scary when you fall with LO. I sat on a friends' garden chair and out of all of them it had to be the broken one! Fell right through and struggled to get out because I was holding Alice and the guys were busy fixing cars. Got two sore bruises on my back >.<

Sass I did watch GoT! Very brutal and very true to the book. Thought the acting in that scene was fantastic...they deserve awards!

Well, I'm off to nurture group...gonna see how much my little chubster weighs now :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How much did Alice weigh Jary? X


----------



## Jary

8lbs 10 oz :) it was a nice group...not many mums this week so had a nice chat with the health visitors and the couple of mums who showed up. Ended up being there over an hour!

So pleased this morning I pumped 3oz of milk in the morning! Got another oz later on so have a full bottle!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Update: had my MRI and EMG today and turns out I have a badly bulging disc in my lower back - dr said worst he's seen in a long time and he doesn't even know how I'm functioning and on my feet. I need surgery :( so now I'm worried about Madelyn - after all the struggles, I would be devastated if I something happened where I couldn't continue to breastfeed her :(


----------



## Jary

So sorry to hear bella. It would be disappointing if you couldn't continue breastfeeding but its important to get the disc fixed. Do you know when the surgery is?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Not yet.... After June 21st I know that much... Will keep you posted.


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry Bella. Sounds so painful. I can't believe how much pregnancy ravages your body. I feel like ill never be back to normal either. 
Jary- got was amazing. I just feel so bad for the Starks. It's like they can never win. Have you read all the books?


----------



## Jary

I've read most of them just haven't finished the latest one! Have you read them? Looking forward to the last ep and then season 4!

AFM getting sick of my lochia! Keeps fading them coming back bright red! I've got my implant in and can't wait to start DTD! Suppose waiting will make it more exciting lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It could also be the implant causing it jary. Hope it settles soon. 

How's everyone doing? 

Noah was weighed Thursday and my little chunk is 9lb 12oz! At 7 week's old he's 3lb heavier than when he was born :cloud9: x


----------



## Jary

I think it might be actually...lochia was normally mucus-ey (tmi) this looks just like blood. Hopefully it'll be how my 'periods' were when I had the last implant and only go on for a few days!

My word what a good weight! He's doing so well :) it's so cute once they start getting more dimples and chubby legs!


----------



## Sass827

I'm sick of lochia too! I'm wearing panty liners only now and it's usually yellow, but I hate it and I still think it smells. And I change them all the time now too. I can't wait for my 6 week dr appt. I really want to Dtd too but I'm feel self conscious about the lochia/smell. And I'm weirdly swollen right above my stitches. The doctor said its water retention, but it still hasn't gone down. 
I haven't read the got books. My DH and I thought about it, but I think I'd rather be surprised for the next season. My FIL is reading them right now and waiting to watch the show til after he's done. Are they better than the show? 
Lol. Dylan was 9 lbs 9 oz at her appointment on Thursday. I think I've got a chunky girl.


----------



## Jary

If it has a funny smell sass I'd get it checked over to be sure there's no infection. As for the swelling maybe its scar tissue or skin tags? I have a little skin tag now lol. I know things wont go back exactly but I'm hoping it goes down some because I'm getting air trapped which sometimes hurts and also embarrassing!!

My bleeding has got heavier. Defo don't think it's lochia as its just blood like a normal period. So I think it's the implant causing it. Fingers crossed it won't last too long. My 'periods' last time were only 4 days long.

The books are pretty close to the series. There's little things here and there that are different like Robb Starks wife is called Jayne and doesn't fall pregnant and doesn't go to the Red Wedding etc.


----------



## mathgenius33

It was nice to catch up a little. I haven't been here in a while. My baby Rachel is doing great. She was born at 5 lbs, 15 oz and is now well passed 8 pounds. I don't know exactly how much, but I subtracted my weight without her from my weight with her and got 8.5. She's strictly breast fed, so I think that's going well for the most part. I've had some let-down issues, but I found a solution that seems to have worked all right.

My 6 week appt. is on Friday the 14th (2 days before she's 6 weeks actually). I had one at 2 weeks too and I was told I could work out but nothing strenuous. I'm definitely much faster at swimming now than I was at 9 months pregnant, but I'm not gonna start pushing myself until I get the okay. I'm still not back to my pre-pregnancy weight, but I was told it should take about 3 months. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Jary

You and Rachel both sound great math :)

Wow you're swimming already! I've heard it's ok to start it at this point tho, I think as long as you aren't doing backflip etc then its fine! I'd like to go swimming but haven't got anyone to look after LO during the week and I've got this new bleeding to put up with. I'm not a good swimmer by any means but I do enjoy it.

Once I get to 6 months I'd like to start playing squash too.

Does your LO get fussy at the breast in the evening? Alice does sometimes and even cries as if she doesn't want it but also really does. She doesn't cry for long but its frustrating when I can't figure out what it is!


----------



## mathgenius33

Yes, absolutely. She has a fit most nights before going to bed. Usually we are finally able to get her to sleep by 11 or midnight, but it's frustrating, especially when I'm tired. She's a really good kid, though, so it's all right. I just wish I knew what was bugging her. We have an Ergo baby carrier and it's been great. It usually calms her down.


----------



## Jary

I've heard it could be gas, quick or slow let down, overstimulation, over tiredness or allergy to a food we've eaten, but it hard to know which one it is. She doesn't do it every night but her poor little face when she takes the nipple. It's like I've given her sour lemons to suck on!


----------



## Powell130

Jary said:


> I've heard it could be gas, quick or slow let down, overstimulation, over tiredness or allergy to a food we've eaten, but it hard to know which one it is. She doesn't do it every night but her poor little face when she takes the nipple. It's like I've given her sour lemons to suck on!

omg my little PJ does this! Sometimes he beds to burp, sometimes it seems like my milk isn't coming out as fast as he wants it to, and sometimes i can't figure out why he's doing it :/ it's kinda frustrating


----------



## Jary

It's awful! I feel bad because I don't know what the solution is! She does draw her knees up which makes me think its a pain in her tummy; she's a naughty one for swallowing air during feeds and she doesn't always burp after a feed no matter how I try.

How goes things Powell?? Your little man doing well? :)


----------



## mathgenius33

I feel like I'm getting better at this parenting thing all the time. I'm picking up tricks that calm her down. One thing I found that calms her down is face time with my mom. I guess dealing with me and my sister at the same time gave her some experience.

It could be that our supply decreases throughout the day so by night time they're not getting as much milk as they want all at once. I think I read that somewhere.


----------



## Jary

She wasn't so bad last night but she still keeps playing about with the nipple like she doesn't know what to do with it :/ 

I got a bit stressed out last night cause she wouldn't settle. Combo of tiredness and having her all the time. Especially since we've always gotten her asleep before we get to bed and last night she was wide awake! Anyway I've started swaddling her again and she sleeps much better! The other night she woke for a feed at half 5 and then slept till half 9! Last night she slept from about 11 till 3 then 3 till 6 :) she's still asleep at the moment (8:40) will have to wake her soon as heard an explosion in her nappy LOL.

Nurture group day. Gonna see how much she weighs!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

We find swaddling Noah helps him sleep better and longer too :thumbup:

Have a lovely day today we're off to twinkle time :) Noah loves the lights x


----------



## Jary

Ooh sounds really good! I think it's once they are 6 weeks when they can go to more groups?

Also I think I forgot to mention that Alice is in her cot now and not her basket, so I gues she's a superstar for taking to it so quickly!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm not sure ... I take Noah to twinkle time and I'm hoping to take him to the next baby massage session. I take him to clinic tomorrow but it also has lots of toys for the little ones to play so I'm just going for the playing as I'm not getting him weighed tomorrow.

Wow!! WTG Alice! That's brilliant, we're going to put Noah in his cot soon but we need to wait till we have a baby monitor before we do x


----------



## Jary

Well I got a leaflet from nurture group with activities from 6th June but things like baby massage are courses and they started last week so I've missed out :( there's a couple of things I could go to tho but I'd have to book in advance. I'd like to check out any baby swim times as I'd love to take her swimming!

Alice is 9lbs 4oz. Little chunk! Also, she's smiled a couple of times at me today so its made my day, made me forget I'm tired etc lol.

Speaking of tired I'm feeling so drained because of this bleeding. It isn't particularly heavy but since I've had red bleeding since the moment Alice was born its wearing me down :( I'm giving it until Monday when it'll have been a week and 3 days since the bleeding started and if its not letting up ill make an appointment at the doctors. I hope it doesn't result in me getting this bloody implant out!


----------



## nearlythere38

hello ladies, just had a little catch up. hope everyones well!!

weve had a few problems with Ava. she was very unsettled after feeds and with gas, and then abput 12 days ago she started with diarrhea. yesterday it had got to 6 loose poos in 12 hours so i took her to hospital. she has also dropped a centile down to the 9th. they sent us up to the childrens ward, and then she started having blood in her poo. theyve diagnosed her with cows mill protein allergy, and put her on nutramigen. it seems to have sorted the diarrhea already, but we shall see. really hope this is the milk for her my poor little lady xx


----------



## Jary

Oh nearly your poor little Ava! It's a lot for you and her to go through so soon in her life :( good to know things are picking up. So do they think all dairy or just cows milk?

Alice has had more gas problems and even straining and crying at night. She's not constipated, I think when her bowels are doing what they do its giving her a funny sensation. All new to her still. She's been pumping so much and very loudly!

AFM; my bleeding finally stopped! Yay! And last night OH and I DTD for the first time. Went pretty well :) was so pleased! Bit sore after but I consider it a win.

We are also celebrating his first dads day! Bought him a family guy Father's Day tshirt and bought Alice an 'I love my daddy' tshirt :)


----------



## robinson380

Hi May Mommies: I have had computer issues and have not been on bnb since before my sweet Charlotte Jane was born. She came May 10 at 7:58am. 6lbs 13oz and 20 in. Congratulations to all of you! It has taken me an hour to catch up on the thread :) What beautiful May babies we have all had!!
 



Attached Files:







102_0918.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jary

Hi Robinson! She's so beautiful! Looks all snug and content :) she shares her birthday with Alice! Congrats! How are you feeling???


----------



## robinson380

Feeling good have my 6 week check up tomorrow. Breastfeeding has been the only real issue. She would not properly latch on and she bruised my nipples badly so I have been pumping around the clock until 3 days ago when she began to latch on. Hopefully she continues to latch and doesn't start trying to gum my nipples to all hell again! She is a little barracuda! How are you and your sweet baby--I love your avatar she is precious!


----------



## Jary

Ahh BFing was agony for me at first so I used nipple shields. She eventually latched properly herself without them :)

And thanks! Alice is doing well, putting on lots of weight and starting to smile :) she's getting more fussy tho...it's not just in the evening it's afternoon and a bit at night. 

How is your little one sleeping? Alice is usually 3 hours between feeds but last night she actually slept nearly 5 hours straight!


----------



## nearlythere38

congratulations Robinson shes beautiful!!

still having issues here, the nutramigen stopped her diarrhea and she gained 14oz in 5 days on it. but her reflux worsened. so the doc started with carobel thickener and now the diarrhea is starting again...but im puzzled as the carobel doesnt contain any dairy.

Ava normally goes 3-3.5 hourly in the day and then longer at night. other night she did a 6 hour stretch followed by a 4 hour stretch  but to do that she does a bit of cluster feeding, feeds at 5-7-9


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Robinson she is beautiful :cloud9:

Noah tends to sleep from 9/10pm till 4am then has a feed and sleeps till around 6/7am and has another feed. I can't get anymore than 2ozs into him when he wakes up at 4am! I think if he had more he'd sleep later. At least he does a good stretch early in the night I suppose.

:hugs: Nearly that doesn't sound very nice for poor Ava :( Hopefully it will all settle down soon x


----------



## robinson380

Charlotte sleeps 5 hours max right now. Some nights better than others. She has been really congested the past 24 hours and coughing :( I don't know if she has allergies or what?


----------



## Jary

I've wondered that with Alice. She gets a blocked nose at night and sounds like an elephant! Sneezes occasionally too so maybe hayfever? I have it so she could have inherited it.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I think just maybe have a cold. Their immune systems are crap until they build up some immunity. Caitlin and Thomas both had a cold from a few weeks old which lasted up to 3 weeks and Noah is the same. He's had a congested nose since around 3 weeks? Hopefully it clears for them all soon x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

My dr told me its normal for newborns to sound congested and only to worry if they're not eating due to not being able to nose-breathe.


----------



## pinktiara

Hey everyone 6 weeks already gone by cant believe mason will be 7 weeks Monday. Won't get my checkup for my c section till 9 weeks cause the dr who did the surgery is so busy. Mason is doing great sleeps all the time never cries carter loves having him around. He slept 6 hours last night than went back to sleep at 530 and is still there lol. We have decided no more kids for us so hubby is getting a vasectomy I have had two surgerys done still his turn haha. On another happy note I lost all my baby weight right after having mason and am also down an extra 5 lbs so far!! Hope everyone is doing great


----------



## pinktiara

Jary said:


> I've wondered that with Alice. She gets a blocked nose at night and sounds like an elephant! Sneezes occasionally too so maybe hayfever? I have it so she could have inherited it.

Both my kids had the same thing because of the c section and not getting squeezed out lol I use hydra sense saline drops and the snot sucker thing works like a dream


----------



## Jary

Hey pink! Glad you guys are doing so well! Yes I can't believe where the time is going! I've got Alice's six week check on Wednesday And I can't wait to see what she weighs!

Got my GP check up in a couple of weeks...Alice will get her first jabs then! Eek!


----------



## pinktiara

Mason is 14lbs haha hes so fat kid eats like crazy so did Carter and hes tall and skinny so hopefully mason will be. ugh Masons are on the 5th of July hes pretty chill so hopefully he doesn't cry too much. I dont know what it is about Mason im so much more overprotective with him and with Carter I was super overprotective lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

14lbs wow! :lol: Awww I love chunky baby's :cloud9:

Noah has his jabs on the 3rd :( I am not looking forward to them, poor baby x


----------



## Jary

It's not nice seeing them distressed :( tonight Alice has been crying so much! I think it's because she has a sore bum and its hurting her...she seemed to calm down a bit after her nappy was changed. Using sudocrem as it helped before.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

If sudocrem doesn't help this time try metanium it was a god send when Noah's bum was bad (his was so bad it bled!) Hope it clears up soon poor little miss x


----------



## pinktiara

neither of my boys needed diaper rash cream not sure why but Masons reflux is something terrible ugh poor guy dr gave him zantac made it worse took him off so now he just goes through it doesnt fuss alot can just tell it bothers him switched his formula to a lactose free one which seems to help a bit hope he grows out of it.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Anyone else told you have granular tissue? It's something I had never heard of, then at my 6 week check up the midwife (whom I don't like much ever since she delivered me) put silver nitrate (ouch!!!!) on it and I'm back to square one down there! I have a follow up appt next week and if the silver nitrate didn't take care of it she says she will have to give me a local anesthetic and snip it! will the pain ever end?!?! Ugh!!! But like I said, I've been kind of terrified of her since the birth, so I called the office and rescheduled my appointment with a doctor instead.


----------



## Hann12

Sorry I've not been on for ages - difficult keeping up on here with the two little ones!
Hope you are all doing well!

Bella - yes that happened to me last time, I had an episiotomy and when it healed I had some internal granularity and a couple external, I went to see a specialist who put silver nitrate on them and snipped them immediately. I won't lie, it was sore when they snipped them, I had no pain relief. If you end up getting it done see if they will give you some before they do it. Don't get me wrong it wasn't ridiculously painful but it stung.

I hope you are all doing well. I am just about getting through the days but have no time to do things for me. Between DD and DS I'm constantly
In demand! They are both doing really well though and make me so proud.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great to see you Hann, glad your all doing well. Having more than 1 is definitely busier! I haven't found it so bad this time as C and T are older (6.5 and 4) so they prefer to play their games together, go in the garden/cul de sac etc. But I remember when I had T and C was only 27 months and it was so busy trying to keep them both entertained :lol:

How's everyone else?

Noah is doing really well although he had me a little worried yesterday as he literally slept ALL day! He's normally awake from around 4pm till 8.30/9pm when he gets sorted for bed. He sometimes has a few 20 minute cat naps in that time but yesterday he slept from around 3.30-5 when I woke him to change him. Then he went back to sleep and we went out for a meal with friends and he woke at 6.40pm for a feed then went back to sleep and slept till 9.30pm when we woke him to get him ready for bed! I thought he probably wouldn't sleep well last night but he went till 2.30 then 6 and he's back to sleep now with OH! 

Noah has his injections on Wednesday :( I am NOT looking forward to that at all :( X


----------



## Jary

He's maybe building for a growth spurt. Aww bless him, hope his jabs go well. I need to make Alice's appointment for hers when she's had her 8 week check on the 11th July. I hate seeing her in pain :( it's bad enough with her having colic in the evenings.


----------

